#ubuntu-pl 2011-01-10
<ozil> mam do was pytanie
<ozil> i proszę o opinie
<PushUpek> ?
<ozil> moja siostra dziś zadała mi takie pytanie będąc u mnie w odwiedzinach dlaczego używam linuxa więc jej powiedziałem wyminiłem zalety i wady i ku mujemu zdziwieniu po 30 minutowym opowiadaniu siostra powiedziała że chciała by tez sprubować
<ozil> i pytanie brzmi czy na laptopie HP 6700 SE dobrze bedzie działało ubuntu
<bialy663> spróbować
<bialy663> jak już
<ozil> k
<ozil> dokładny model to hp pavilon dv6700 special edition
<bialy663> a co do działania to najlepiej bedzie sprawdzić livem
<ozil> ok to powiem jej jutro że może przyjechać z rana i sprawdzę ale jak by co to mogę potem poprosić o pomoc jak by był z czymś problem ?
<bialy663> pytać możesz zawsze
<ozil> ze specyfikacji wyczytałem że raczej nie powinno być problemu graficzke ma nvidia czyli git
<ozil> muzyczna realtek wifi atheros kamerka też natyvnie powinna działać a tuner tv ma avermedi
<ozil> jeżeli już spodziawać się jakiś problemów to tylko z tunerem
<bialy663> klawisze funkcyjne moga nie dzialac
<ozil> aczkolwiek już instalowałem pare tunerów tv w ubuntu u siebie wiec powinienem sprostać zadani ale na laptopie ubuntu bedę instalował pierwszy raz
<bialy663> albo dzialac nie prawidlowo
<ozil> no myślę ze to najmniejszy problem bo pytałem się o te klawisze
<ozil> i mówi że nie korzysta z nich
<ozil> mogę zapodać linka do tego laptopa
<ozil> mam obawy tylko co do kamerki i tego tunera bo taki wypasiony na expres card 52
<ozil> z pilota do tv też nie korzysta to odejdzie mi lirc
<PushUpek> ozil na pendrive zainstaluj ubuntu nowe i sprawdź jak działa
<ozil> ale mam tylko 2 gb
<ozil> to starczy
<ozil> bo wolał bym przełożyć jej dysk
<ozil> i tak chciała zmienić z 320 na 600
<ozil> lub więcej
<ozil> to wzioł byj jutro sobie z serwisu na testy
<ozil> chyba mam nawet 750 gb
<ozil> dobra panowie jutro się do was odezwę jak by coś nie działało
<ozil> idę spać miłej nocki życzę
 * winter wpierdala ryż z mięsem i sosem
<jacekowski> http://www.clementine-player.org/
<jacekowski> wow
<jacekowski> ktos sportowal amaroka 1.4 na qt4
<jacekowski> i jest to dobre
<winter> jacekowski: fajnie
<winter> a mi wszystko już śmiga
<winter> i nfs przy okazju nauczyłem się obsługiwać :-)
<winter> okazji*
<winter> jacekowski: co tak wcześnie wstajesz w tym jukej, czy moze jeszcze spać nie poszedłeś
<jacekowski> jeszcze spac nie poszedlem
<winter> ale z tym tftp to cały dzień zmarnowałem
<winter> może to błąd w konfiguracji lub bug, jak myślisz?
<winter> anyways
<winter> ale ale alejandro
 * spass jawn
<Skrzyp> re
<PoKrAk> jelollllllllllll
<tar-gz> Che
<PoKrAk> zzzzzzzzzzzz
<tar-gz> śpisz?
<winter> tar-gz: co chciałeś
<winter> na priwa wchodziłeś
<PoKrAk> drzemie
<tar-gz> winter, problem z archem miałem. Olewam go nie fajny system.
<winter> jak chcesz
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: sprobuj zamrozonego debiana :)
<PoKrAk> hmm wcielo mi polskie znaki po aktualizacji hmmmm
<tar-gz> zupgradowałem do sida. Cały czas na Squezee jechałem.
<PoKrAk> wiec co marudzisz :)
<tar-gz> a bo chciałem pooglądać ;-)
<tar-gz> inne dystrybucje
<tar-gz> ale nic ciekawego nie ma.
<PoKrAk> no bo jest tylko debian :)
<winter> o, arch trzy miejsca za debianem
<winter> http://distrowatch.com/
<PoKrAk> trzysta :)
<winter> pclinuxos go wyprzedziało, co za niefart
<winter> nawet sabayon
<winter> ale i tak przez ostatnie lata poleciał do góry
<winter> debian natomiast spadł straszliwei
<winter> straszliwie
<tar-gz> i tak jest lepszy od archa moim zdaniem
<winter> zalezy do czego
<winter> na serwerku lenny się sprawdza znakomicie
<PoKrAk> mam 2 produkcyjne i nie narzekam
<tar-gz> na desktop. W archu co chwile mi cos nie działa.
<shpaq> mornin'
<winter> bry
<winter> tar-gz: tobie
<tar-gz> winter, po instalacji sterowników nie miałem neta na openboxie
<winter> nie mam pytań
<tar-gz> po rstartcie tez nie po wejsciu na xfce restarccie wi wejsciu na openboxa  działa net
<winter> btw, pamiętam debiana na drugim miejscu na distrowatch, zaraz pod ubuntu
<winter> ubuntu twardo pierwsze od lat
<tar-gz> nie wiem czemu.
<tar-gz> chociaż jakbym miał lepszą maszyne też bym  to postawił ew mint DE
<nemek> git s
<winter> bo bardziej n00bfriendly, lepiej rozreklamowane.. no i ładne płytki wysyłają za free
 * winter je rosół, ale musiał dosolić
 * winter nie lubi doprawiać potraw
<PoKrAk> wysylaja plytki hmm moze sobie porosze jakas ladna plytke
<winter> a poproś, przyślą
<winter> płytki i naklejki
<PoKrAk> gzdie sie prosi
<winter> w tekturowych opakowaniach z nadrukami
<winter> PoKrAk: gdzieś na ubuntu.com
<winter> teraz interfejs zmienili
<winter> ale pewnie w get ubuntu
<PoKrAk> hmm zame staruszkowi na dzien dziadka
<winter> kiedyś zamawiałem pełen zestaw co wydanie
<winter> ale nie wiem czy się teraz tak da
<winter> pełen zestaw czyli ubu, ubu64, ubu serv i ubu serv 64
<nemek> shipit.ubuntu.com ale teraz mają ograniczenie, jak raz dostałeś to już wiecej nie wyslą
<winter> :-o
<winter> chyba się pieniążki skończyły
<tar-gz> ;-D
<winter> a dziwne bo canonical miał przecierz sytego sponsora
<nemek> za czasów wersji 5.04, 5.10 można było zamawiac po 10 sztuk w paczce
<winter> południowoafrykański multimilioner
<winter> może uznał jednak że komputery to nie dla mużynów
<PoKrAk> Please note that special requests can take up to sixteen weeks to deliver. For quicker processing, choose a standard option instead.
<PoKrAk> zamlem 5 CD`s
<PoKrAk> zamowilem
<tar-gz> ja mam gdzieś ubu 6.10
<tar-gz> zamówione od nich
<winter> murzynów*
<lamik> Witam, poszukuje dyscrybucji bardziej przyjaznej dlka uzytkownika od geento, ale takiej abym sie troche napracowal, jakies propozycje?
<PoKrAk> qna musze pomyslec jak odzyskac kodowanie znakuff :P
<tar-gz> lamik, slackware
<PoKrAk> lamik: windows 7
<PoKrAk> :)
<tar-gz> lamik, PLD spróbuj
<nemek> PoKrAk, przyjaznej dla użytkownika chciał
<PoKrAk> nemek:  jest user friendly
<tar-gz> bardziej przyjaznej od gentoo
<PoKrAk> DOS :
<PoKrAk> :)
<lamik> xD :D
<tar-gz> PLD, funtoo
<winter> lamik: arch, debian
<lamik> PLD zaraz o tym poczytam..
<TwiN-Modena> jak lubisz sie meczyc to slckware
<nemek> najbardziej user frendly była całkowita przebudowa panelu sterowania... ile się nakląłem zanim znalazłem dodaj/usuń :)
<winter> dlaczego, slack przyjemny jest, tylko ma małe repo
<tar-gz> winter, no i sie napracuje jak będzie z palucha instalował.
<tar-gz> winter, a co masz do zabawy w debianie?
<winter> wszystko ;-)
<PoKrAk> dupa na desktopie nic sie nie trza bawic
<PoKrAk> poprostu dziala
<PoKrAk> chyba ze masz jakis dziwny sprzet
<winter> to netinstall
<lamik> He, a do PLS musze ściągać wszystko plyty czy starczy jeden?
<PoKrAk> jak debian to tylko i wylaczie netinstall
<winter> starczy jedna
<winter> PoKrAk: ja używałem normalnej płytki
<winter> tej z gnome, ale nie instalowałem de
<PoKrAk> winter i to podstawowy blad
<winter> dlaczego, jestem zadowolony
<tar-gz> winter, ja mam debiana chodzi ładnie i z niczym pieprzyć sie nie musiałem.
<winter> miałem wszystko czego potrzebuję, z większości softu korzystam
<winter> no może poza pocztą.. a właśnie zajmę się eximem teraz
<winter> jeszcze tego serwerka nie konfigurowałem
<tar-gz> korzysta ktoś  crunchbanga?
<matt256> Witam
<matt256> poszukuję dziewczyny, znającej przynajmniej 2 języki programowania :)
<bialy663> wszystkie takie są zajęte
<matt256> to może dołączę żądanie do FIFO
<winter> matt256: jestem twoja
<matt256> winter: fajno :)
<winter> już do mnie privuje
<winter> tak naprawdę jestem lekko spasionym facetem
<winter> pudło
<matt256> i tak fajno
<matt256> zawsze kolega na +
<matt256> :)
<winter> wszystko ci jedno?
<bialy663> lol
<matt256> nie
<matt256> ale lepiej mieć więcej kolegów niż wrogów
<winter> to fakt
<bialy663> Minecraft
<bialy663> New stuff coming this Friday!
<bialy663> yay
<winter> oink
<kklimonda> grr, okna wymieniają i całe mieszkanie jak strefa wojny
<kklimonda> a ja w czasie wiercenia musiałem rozkminiać dlaczego na Joomlę się zalogować nie mogę ;)
<winter> zamieszkaj w wigwamie
<winter> no gates, no windows, apache inside :->
<kklimonda> ech, dowcip z *taką* brodą ;)
<kklimonda> dłuższą od mojej ;)
<winter> ale sytuacyjny
<kklimonda> ale muszę powiedzieć, że jestem pod wrażeniem - Python na windowsie sprawuje się bardzo ładnie
<Nerihsa> :O
<kklimonda> git też - a tak narzekali
<firemark> kklimonda: i tak nie będę używać
<winter> za każdym razem kiedy linuksiarz wychwala łindołsa bóg zabija dwa kotki
<firemark> ja po instalacji oryginalnego win7
<firemark> juz za 1 razem zaliczylem bluescreen
<winter> miałem tak w rc
<winter> wychodzi na to, że 7 lubi bardziej bsodowac niż vista
<mati75> re
<firemark> er
<firemark> Spaulding: jak tam laptop? :D
<kklimonda> większość bsodów zawsze powodował marny sprzęt i jeszcze marniejsze sterowniki
<kklimonda> brr, zimno
<kklimonda> wygonili mnie z pokoju ;/
<ozil> witam
<saki_> :)
<ozil> co mam zrobić żeby tor nie uruchamiał się wraz ze startem systemu ?
<Cyr4x> sprawuszke mam
<Cyr4x> czy istnieje jakas opcja udostepnienia swojego /home online?
<tar-gz> dropbox?
<Cyr4x> chodzi mi cos w stylu jak apache wyswietla katalogi z plnym dostepem zebym se mogl wejsc i pobierac pliki
<Cyr4x> oczywiscie po zalogowaniu na swojego usera/haslo
<TwiN-Modena> ftp
<TwiN-Modena> ??
<mati75> serwer www?
<Cyr4x> serwer www  to ja wiem, ale na apachu moge tylko prawa dostepu ustawic
<Dreadlish> hello funtoo :D
<Dreadlish> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<tar-gz> dobra na oddzielnej partycji instaluje crunchbanga
<Dreadlish> lol'd
<Dreadlish> ubuntu z openboxem
<Dreadlish> miłej zabawy
<tar-gz> Dreadlish, debian
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: to nie prościej wrzucić debiana i doinstalowac openboxa =.=?
<tar-gz> Dreadlish, chce go potestować. Zainstalowałeś funtoo to sie pieprz z funtoo.
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: miłej zabawy z debianem z innym kernelem
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: poza tym funtoo = gentoo unstable z paroma ficzerami
<tar-gz> Dreadlish, kernel ten sam jest
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: skąd wiesz?
<Dreadlish> wiesz no - jakby był to poprostu debian z openboxem to ja bym nawet nie ruszył palcem, żeby udostępnić to światu...
<tar-gz> Dreadlish, crunch z tego co widze ejst bardziej user friendly
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: tak, openbox = konfiguracja "z buta", nie widzę zbytnio żadnych "graficznych konfiguratorów"
<Dreadlish> jedynie zrobił debiana z openboxem i ładnie opakował
<tar-gz> Dreadlish, ide sie tym pobawić.
<tar-gz> Oceniać będę za tydzien dwa chyba, że sie spierdoli
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> nie mówie
<winter> re
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> elo
<winter> re z browarami
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> jednak pijesz browca :D
<Dreadlish> ok ja ide
<Dreadlish> będę za jakąś godzinkę
<Dreadlish> może 1,5
<winter> jeszcze nie piję
 * winter otwiera zimnego van pura
<winter> teraz piję
<winter> czester: ping
<Hardtek> Witajcie
<winter> a witaj
<ozil> quermit jesteś
<ozil> quermit
<Nerihsa> D:
<winter> :x
<Hardtek> Czy mozna skopiowac dysk? Mam nowy wiekszy i nie wiem czy musze wszystko od nowa instalowac?
<winter> skopiuj wszystko z systemu live, popraw fstab, zainstaluj bootloader, viola
<Nerihsa> yhy
<jacekowski> Hardtek: mozna
<jacekowski> Hardtek: jest jakis milion sposobow na to
<jacekowski> ja np. robilem to LVMem
<jacekowski> gdzie to mialem w locie na uzywanym systemie kopiowane
<Sowa> Hardtek: http://debian.linux.pl/viewtopic.php?t=7026
<Sowa> tak jest w miare kompletny opis co i jak
<Sowa> moze cos znajdziesz dla siebie pomocnego
<Hardtek> Dziekuje
<winter> jacekowski: wydaje mi się, że tamte timeouty tftp spowodowane były brakiem wpisu w /etc/hosts.allow
<ozil> http://www.4shared.com/file/8802959/55274cc8/Bedier_Joseph_-_Tristan_i_Izolda.html
<winter> bt4: piwko?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2f85nax> (at www.4shared.com)
<winter> cze
<bt4> cze winter
<bt4> winter, a nie wiem zastanawiałem się właśnie czy nie wyskoczyć do sklepu
<winter> ja już byłem
<winter> przyniosłem 5 van purów po 2 zł
<winter> ale mają 5% tylko
<bt4> to nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak tez pójść :)
<bt4> co to ??
<winter> piwo
<winter> sprawdzone, możesz kupować w ciemno, tylko trochę słabawe
<winter> smakuje nawet jak piwo
<ozil> panowie małe pytanko
<ozil> gdze tor dodaje si do autostartu
<bt4> wywaliło mnie coś ;/
<ozil> gdzie  jest kapolska
<bt4> ban
<ozil> kwpolska
<jacekowski> nie pomagamy pedofilom
<jacekowski> ani innym abuserom
<winter> jacekowski: hę?
<winter> o czym prawisz?
<ozil> mówisz o sobie ?
<winter> pewnie się nasztachał wietnamskiej trawy w uk
<jacekowski> mowie o ozil
<winter> po czym wnioskujesz, że to perwert
<jacekowski> tora uzywaja abuserzy, pedofile, i script kiddies ktore mysla ze ich sie nie da namierzyc
<winter> nie tylko roczaj
<winter> raczej
<jacekowski> tylko
<jacekowski> hostowalem exit node wystarczajaco dlugo
<jacekowski> a
<jacekowski> i jeszcze ludzie co chcieli omijac limity na rapidshare i podobne
<winter> no widzisz
<winter> sam sobie zaprzeczyłeś
<winter> ale ja nie pomogę komuś kto mógłby zaoszczędzić keystokei wklepując trzy wyrazy w google search toolbarze
<Nerihsa> jacekowski: nie nie miales jakiejs ciekawej wizyty w domu?
<winter> Nerihsa: jąkasz się?
<Nerihsa> winter: dalem podwojne zaprzeczenie
<tar-gz> Całkiem fajny ten crunchbang
<Nerihsa> pytanie mozna odebrac tez jako "miales jakas ciekawa wizyte w domu?"
<ozil> /etc/default/tor
<ozil> RUN_DAEMON="no"
<Sowa> a
<Nerihsa> b
<winter> c!
<winter> oink
<ethy> RIP :(
<Nerihsa> meow
<winter> ethy: kogo grzebiesz
<winter> :8)
<karakar> witam
<winter> a witaj
<karakar> wie ktoś jak może być ze wsparciem AMD Zacate pod linuksem?
<ethy> oink.cd
<karakar> to nowy procesor razem z kartą graficzną (Radeon HD 6310) w jednym układzie
<jacekowski> zadne
<winter> bt4:
<bt4> winter, ?
<winter> byłeś w sklepie?
<bt4> winter, byłem, pisałem Ci
<winter> Oo
<bt4> winter, coś mi się chyba odpierdziela z tym netem ;/
<winter> nie zaóważyłem
<bt4> wywala mnie co chwile z irc
<winter> centertel?
<bt4> yes
<winter> ok
<bt4> winter, ogólnie mam teraz przeboje chodzi ładnie szybko nagle zwalnia do 0, dopiero po chwili rusza
<Mat_Matan> bry
<bt4> cześć
<winter> bt4: napisz do kutasów
<winter> Mat_Matan: trolololcze
<bt4> winter, bym musiał albo zadzwonię i opieprze :)
<Mat_Matan> winter: a ty dalej z tym trolololo :D
<winter> opieprzysz pionka z telesupportu
<Dreadlish> re
<bt4> elo Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> elo bt4
<lamik> Witam, panowie jak zainstalowac vmware na ubuntu?
<lamik> Bo jak sciagam to mam jakas wersje .bundle..
<Dreadlish> zw
<lamik> Ma ktos moze jakas paczke deb?
<Bdx> Lepiej nie bierz od ludzi z IRCa
<lamik> Wie ktos?
<Bdx> Może być z wąglikiem
<kklimonda> lamik: instaluj z .bundle
<lamik> Ok spoko, dobra to sciagam :)
<shuman> bry
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ha, znalazłem przypadkiem dlaczego python-sip tworzył plik .so z doklejonym cpython-32 ;)
<foreste> czesc
 * kklimonda przegląda źródła Pythona
<kklimonda> hej
<foreste> kto gra w wolftein enemy territory ?
<foreste> i dzwiek ma przez pulseaudio
<kklimonda> foreste: o tym rzeki tekstu napisano :)
<foreste> a tego jockey-gtk niem a
<foreste> co mowiles
<kklimonda> foreste: to doinstaluj
<kklimonda> tak się nazywa binarka
<kklimonda> paczke pewnie też
<foreste> niema
<foreste> chyba zxe tylko deb jest
<kklimonda> to następnym razem napisz jakiej dystrybucji używasz ;)
<foreste> fedora 14 :)
<kklimonda> no widzisz - to nie ma
<kklimonda> Fedora ogólnie ma bardzo brzydkie podejście do sterowników własnościowych
<foreste> tzn
<foreste> mi nie chodzi o stery ;P
<kklimonda> a o co?
<foreste> tylko np gry co zapakowane sa w instalator taki co ma tlen i nvidis i ati
<foreste> a
<bt4> winter, i jak ile ściągnełeś ??
<kklimonda> foreste: to najwyraźniej cię źle zrozumiałem. Powtórz pytanie :)
<winter> czego
<foreste> i jesli jest x komponent zainstalowany to wyswietla graficzny interfejs
<foreste> jesli niema to odpala textowy instalator w konsoli
<bt4> winter, napoju bogów :)
<winter> 4
<kklimonda> foreste: nom.. jestem prawie pewien, że nie tak brzmiało to pytanie wczoraj ;)
<Hardtek> wrocilem zrobilem kopie idealna :) clonezilla jest swietna 15GB w kilka minut. Nie spodziewałem :)
<foreste> kiedys ten  komponent instalowalem zeby miec graficzny instalator ati catalyst
<foreste> te okienko z pongwinem :P
<foreste> a nazwy zapomnialem xD
<kklimonda> foreste: ale to hmm.. te instalatory zazwyczaj dostarczają wszystkie wersje instalatora w sobie
<kklimonda> ja nigdy nie musiałem nic doinstalowywać
<winter> :<
<foreste> display dialog hm
<foreste> cos tym stylu ;d
<kklimonda> foreste: zenit.. albo jakoś tak..
<kklimonda> zenity
<Dreadlis1> lol
<Dreadlis1> coś mnie wywaliło
<winter> Dreadlish: wstaw się za mną chłopie
<Dreadlish> a co winter?
<Dreadlish> o co sie kłucicie?
<winter> na gentoo-pl
<winter> jestem wyciszony
<winter> +q
<Dreadlish> dobra
<winter> :->
<Dreadlish> tylko sobie urxvt skonfiguruje :D
<Dreadlish> bo na brzydkiej konsoli nie da sie pisać
<foreste> kklimonda:  bingo :)
<foreste> o to chodzilo ;)
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> nic nie piszą
<Dreadlish> a więc albo myślą
<Dreadlish> albo dopijają piwo
<foreste> dzieki ;)
<Dreadlish> win 3
<Dreadlish> kurde
<winter> fail
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> slash-fail
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> dalej nie mam tego posranego brcma...
<foreste> ami
<foreste> x puchnie cos
<foreste> jak wejde aplikacje graficzna pod roota
<Dreadlish> jak myślicie - optymalny rozmiar terminala pod 1024x600?
 * KiFka hi
<foreste> o kifka ;d
<foreste> czesc
<Dreadlish> elo
<winter> KiFka: o/
<KiFka> hej
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> znowu musze szukać monofura na dafoncie
<foreste> co tam slychac u naszych znajomych w suse.pl KiFka ?
<KiFka> sam sie ich zapytaj.
<Biszkopcik> KiFka: ty masz konto na wht ?
<KiFka> wht?
<KiFka> nie wiem co to
<Biszkopcik> web hosting talk
<winter> oink
<panki> czesc wam - zaaktualizowalem sobie ostatnio system nie wiem dlaczego od tego momentu nie ma menu w prawym rogu tam gdzie jest ubuntu one - wie ktos moze jak je uaktywnic
<tar-gz> unity masz?
<panki> nie
<tar-gz> to którego menu nie masz?
<tar-gz> tego rozwijanego na pasku?
<panki> po prawej stronie jest przycisk do zamykania kompa i taki jeden do zmieniania dostepnosci i miedzy innymi wlaczanie ubuntu one
<panki> tak
<panki> te menu wlasnie mi zniklo
<tar-gz> panki, walnij screena
<panki> oki
<tar-gz> albo naciśnij prawym na panelu- dodaj aplet i tam puszkaj menu/gnome menu
<panki> moment
<panki> to nie to menu - glowne menu gnome
<panki> a tu chodzi o te gdzie jest zmiana dostepnosci
<tar-gz> a jakie?
<panki> poczekaj puszcze screena
<tar-gz> nie wiem nie mam gnoma, gnome sux
<tar-gz> pokaż
<winter> :<
<panki> http://www.speedyshare.com/files/26178727/zrzut_ekranu.png
<tar-gz> panki, co Ty mi wysyłasz?
<panki> po prawej stronie powinno byc jeszcze menu [nazwa kompa] i rzwijane menu
<tar-gz> Wrzuc to na imgur.com
<panki> oki
<tar-gz> kto to widział ... screeny na speedyshare wrzucać.
<panki> http://imgur.com/TZ4sM
<Spaulding> firemark: gitarowo
<tar-gz> panki, no masz gnome, masz menu ...
<KiFka> Biszkopcik, nie ... mam wlasnego providera
<panki> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_Hht7VZ29XgM/TSmU6930tnI/AAAAAAAAYxE/-mimQGxELAQ/s1600/1104-ubucentrum.pn g - wejdz tu i chodzi mi o te menu gdzie pisze adrian
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/46rnbxp> (at 3.bp.blogspot.com)
<kklimonda> panki: dodaj sobie indicator applet session do panelu
<kklimonda> Polską nazwę pozostawiam do odgadnięcia ;)
<tar-gz> ja tu na tym screenie zadnego menu nie widze
<kklimonda> tar-gz: jak się klika na swój login, to się pojawia menu
<panki> tylko wlasnie tego menu niemam  i nie wiem skad je wziasc
<tar-gz> kklimonda, możliwe ja zawsze flux/openbox
<tar-gz> przecież ci powiedział
<tar-gz> <kklimonda> panki: dodaj sobie indicator applet session do panelu
<panki> jak to dodam to mam tylko przycisk zamykania systemu natomiast tego do zmieniania dostepnosci nie ma
<kklimonda> a jaką masz wersję systemu?
<panki> 10.10 maverick
<kklimonda> odpal ręcznie /usr/lib/indicator-me/indicator-me-service
<kklimonda> z konsoli
<panki> oki
<panki> hmm nie mam tego :(
<kklimonda> to nie wiem jak ty system zaktualizowałeś, że ci to skasowało..
<kklimonda> doinstaluj indicator-me
<en0x> hehe
<panki> spoko - wlasnie instaluje
<panki> w koncu :)
<panki> dzieki
<Dreadlish> winter: nic nie napisali - do enoxa naklep
<avatar_project> witajcie
<tar-gz> che
<Dreadlis1> jelo
<avatar_project> wiecie jak w vlc zrobic liste strumieniowania ?
<avatar_project> dziala mi wszystko, tylko chce zeby pliki strumieniowalo wg playlisty :D
<avatar_project> moze dla Was to proste
<avatar_project> ale ja sie naszukalem i nic
<m477> mam dylemat czy isc na basen
<Nerihsa> lepiej za pol roku na lodowisko
<m477> wat
<Dreadlish> elo PoKrAk
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłł
<PoKrAk> co tam
<PoKrAk> z/w ide stwory położyć spać
<Dreadlish> żyjemy
<Dreadlish> heh
<PoKrAk> heh
<PoKrAk> zazdroszcze wczoraj młoda zygała dzis ma sraczke
<PoKrAk> heh
<PoKrAk> ide ja połozyc spac
<winter> oink
<brzys> witam, postanowilem wcielic partycje windowsa do linuxa (konkretnie do home). wystarczy ze dodam odpowiedni wpis w fstabie i skopiuje na nia pliki? calego linuxa mam na jednej partycji
<Dreadlish> nom
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrNkV6kVPos
<ntat> Jakie jest polecenie skonfigurowania okien kde w gnome?
<Dreadlish> yyy?
<brzys> dzieki, Dreadlish
<ntat> chciałem zmienić wygląd okien aplikacji kde uruchamianych w gnome
<bialy663> ntat: qtconfig?
<winter> Czolgista: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrNkV6kVPos
<pawelpc> witam
<winter> oink
<Dreadlish> żyjesz jeszcze?
<PoKrAk> a winterowi co ?? :D
<Czolgista> winter: dzięki zimo :]
<winter> oink
<PoKrAk> pijacka czkafka
<PoKrAk> oo szklana pułapka 2 na polsacie
<wund3r> dobry
<winter> a witaj
<wund3r> mam pytanie, jak wejsc na ftp przez ssh
<kklimonda> wund3r: nijak
<wund3r> dziekuje
<winter> np yw
<PoKrAk> hehehehehheehhehe
<kklimonda> wund3r: ssh udostępnia swój własny protokół w stylu ftp - sftp
<wund3r> tak wiem
<wund3r> ale chce wejsc na inny server ftp
<PoKrAk> vsftp jest nawet tyz
<wund3r> na innej maszynie
<PoKrAk> no to wchodzisz
<PoKrAk> na tym polega ftp
<wund3r> z buta pewnie, dzieki, milej nocki
<PoKrAk> nie np z mc
<PoKrAk> dla obeznanych
<PoKrAk> a dla kompletnych lewusów jest filezilla
<davidos> siema, wie ktos moze dlaczego mmi nie dziala telnet i dcc w eggdropie? Proboje dcc nie działa, telnet też nie ;/
<kklimonda> davidos: eggdrop na pewno ma tryb debug, który możesz włączyć
<foreste> mhm
<foreste> w kde 4.5
<foreste> troche zle zrobili..
<davidos> a jak wpisze /ctcp A... chat | to mam [20:50] [A... ERROR reply]: no telnet port
<foreste> konversation zintegrowali z akonadi lol ..
<davidos> kklimonda po to tu wbilem zeby ktos pomogl a nie zebym sie bawil w debugowanie
<foreste> jak wlacszam konversdation bez tego servera akonadi ?
<Quintasan> kklimonda: przypadkiem? :D
<kklimonda> davidos: to taka delikatna sugestia, że ludzie chętniej ci pomogą kiedy wejdziesz na kanał i napiszesz "wie ktoś dlaczego X nie działa? Próbowałem Y, Z, i Q i dostałem A, B i C w odpowiedzi - logi są tutaj" etc.
<kklimonda> Quintasan: mhm - spędzałem miło czas przeglądając kod CPythona i trafiłem na komentarz dot. tego ;)
<TheNumb> davidos: bez debuggowania czasem nie da rady. To nie jest tak, że rozwiązania na każdy problem są z góry znane. W takim razie istnienie bugtrackerów stałoby pod znakiem zapytania.
<Quintasan> kklimonda: Zatem?
<Quintasan> >miło czas
<Quintasan> >przeglądając kod CPythona
<Quintasan> wait, something's not right
<kklimonda> Quintasan: no, tak jak mówiłem - idea jest taka, że można mieć moduły dla kilka wersji pythona w jednym folderze ;)
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ja jestem wielkim fanem Pythona
<TheNumb> kklimonda: dobrze, że nie fanatykiem ;-)
<kklimonda> Quintasan: gdybym to ja wymyślił świat to jedynymi językami byłby Python, C i (Haskell|Erlang|Lisp)..
<kklimonda> trudno mi się na ostatni język zdecydować ;)
<TheNumb> kklimonda: o nie, a gdzie moje Ruby? :(
<kklimonda> TheNumb: nie zaczynaj ;)
<kklimonda> jak ja zacznę pisać co o Rubym myślę, to będę się musiał zbanować
<davidos> problemy z netem ; to gdzie jest ta opcja debuguj?
<Quintasan> kklimonda: mogę pomóc ;)
<TheNumb> davidos: gdb
<kklimonda> nie no - od gdb nie trzeba zaczynać
<kklimonda> eggdrop na pewno ma w konfigu coś by podnieść jakość logów
<lamik> Witam mam pewien problem z dyskami w fstab, co mam dodac w takim kodzie aby miec pelen dostep do dysku?
<lamik> UUID=38819c5c-fa21-484a-bbf3-11e6645f7b9b /media/inne ext3,auto defaults 0 1
<TheNumb> lamik: przeczytaj w internecie co oznaczają ostatnie dwie cyfry w tym ciągu.
<kklimonda> TheNumb: ogólnie uważam, że Ruby i Python to języki o takich samych zastosowaniach. I tyle nadaje się na publiczną dyskusję, na tym kanale ;)
<lamik> Ok
<kklimonda> lamik: ext3 nie da się podmontować tak by mieć "pełen dostęp"
<foreste> klupie akonadi -.-
<foreste> glupie
<lamik> kklimonda choiz mi o dostep rw. Czyli b=abym mogl tworzyc foldery na nich
<TheNumb> kklimonda: *nie chcę rozwijać flame* Ale i tak coś stawia Pythona nad Ruby ^^
<kklimonda> lamik: podmontuj dysk, wpisz chmod 1777 /punkt/montowania i tyle
<TheNumb> kklimonda: ale on chce to mieć w fstab.
<kklimonda> TheNumb: lamik: ext3 pamięta uprawnienia jakie ma ustawione między montowaniami
<lamik> czyli obok auto,defaults wpisac rw tak?
<lamik> Dobrze sie doczytalem?
<lamik> Bo nie chce bledu zrobic
<kklimonda> lamik: źle
<kklimonda> lamik: dysk standardowo jest w trybie rw montowany
<TheNumb> kklimonda: serio? Tego to akurat nie wiedziałem. Człowiek uczy się przez całe życie...
<lamik> Na stronie pisze ze rw montuje pary do odczytu i zpaisu
<lamik> Ale ja mam doklanidie 8 partycji, i chcialmby aby kazda byla montowana w rw
<kklimonda> lamik: no to wpisz, i zobacz - może się mylę
<lamik> A tak to rw mam tylko w ntfs
<lamik> Ok
<kklimonda> TheNumb: co do pythona - wolę jego składnię, wolę podejście deweloperów do pisania bibliotek dla pythona, wolę community deweloperów ogólnie.
<kklimonda> to nie znaczy, że Python jest lepszy od Rubiego. To znaczy jedynie, że ja tak uważam ;)
<TheNumb> kklimonda: no właśnie, czyli wszystko sprowadza się do preferencji :)
<kklimonda> TheNumb: jak zawsze - znam ludzi, którzy od lat piszą w PHP, i są z niego bardzo zadowoleni
<Skrzyp> Hej dobry
<tar-gz> Skrzyp , Cześć
<lamik> Hmm, opcja dodania rw nie działa, a na stronie nic innego nie pisze, ma ktoś jakieś propozycje?
<tar-gz> a co to jest rw?
<lamik> Jak w fstab partyce ext3 zrobić aby mógł tworzyć foldery na niej itd.
<lamik> rw - czyli full dostęp, coś jak 777
<lamik> Nie wie ktoś jak powinien wygladać taki wpis do fstab?
<kklimonda> lamik: napisałem ci co musisz zrobić
<lamik> Zresetowałem kompa aby sprawdzic, nie widziałem, Możesz wkopiować?
<kklimonda> kklimonda | lamik: podmontuj dysk, wpisz chmod 1777 /punkt/montowania i tyle
<kklimonda> musisz to dla każdej partycji zrobić
<kklimonda> ext3 to nie jest dobry system plików na przenośne dyski
<lamik> A nie da sie tego w fstab jakoś ustawic?
<kklimonda> nie, ale musisz to zrobić tylko raz
<lamik> Ok dzieki
<ntat> http://www.kdenlive.org/users/granjow/writing-light-graffiti-effect
<ntat> :
<ntat> :]
<ntat> Ktoś miał pomysł!:)
<pepe> pomocy nie widzi ubuntu dvd
<|Lamik> Witam, ma ktos moze finch?
<pawel__> hej
<pawel__> hej
<Nerihsa> ohayo
<pawel__> gdzie w ubuntu sprawdzę jaką mam wersję
<pawel__> czy 32 czy 64 bitowa
<pawel__> :)
<Nerihsa> uname -a
<DaZ> uname -m >:
<pawel__> 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<pawel__> czyli 64
<tar-gz> 64bity
<|Lamik> Uzywa moze ktos fincha na swoim kompie bo mam jeden problem i nie wiem co zrobic
<pawel__> a używa ktoś vmware
<jacekowski> ja uzywam vmware
<pawel__> i co
<jacekowski> no i uzywam
<pawel__> ja na windows używałem ;)
<pawel__> a czy ktoś na linuxa używa go
<jacekowski> no a ja na goly serwer uzywam
<pawel__> a ha
<pawel__> goły tzn
<pawel__> do testów
<jacekowski> no bez systemu
<pawel__> a
<lamik> Witam, mialem zainstalowane zawsze ubuntu, sformatowalem laptopa i zainstalowalem xubuntu. Lepiej mi sie na nim pracuje itd, ale ma on takie zwiechy. Nagle myszka mi sie zacina<co pare sekund>, klawiatura itd.. Tak jak by mu <na windowsie bym tak pomyslal> brakowalo steronikow do grafiki pomoze ktos?
<lamik> Bo nie wiem czego to problem ;/
<PoKrAk> Nie ma to jak drzemka przed snem :)
<Dreadlish> heh
<pawel__> jak zainstalować plik .bundle
<Dreadlish> nom
<kklimonda> pawel__: chmod +x plik.bundle && ./plik.bundle
<PoKrAk> prosciej bym .bundle zrobił
<PoKrAk> >> .bundle
<PoKrAk> :P
<PoKrAk> a nawet jeszcze prosciej dało by rade > .bundle
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: nie ma to wiele wspólnego z pytaniem ;)
<PoKrAk> mozliwe jestem po drzemce przed snem
<PoKrAk> tak off topic
<PoKrAk> poszukuje instalki vista buisness
<PoKrAk> ma moze ktos namiary ??
<PoKrAk> ostatnio jak sciagnołem cos co tym mialo byc okazało sie xp home
<jacekowski> PoKrAk: kup
<jacekowski> PoKrAk: google.pl ci poda adresy sklepow
<PoKrAk> jacekowski:  po co jak na lapku jest licencja jeno instalki brak
<jacekowski> a co sie stalo z plytami co byly do lapka
<PoKrAk>  jacekowski a kij wie nie moj lapek
<PoKrAk> po lizingowy
<PoKrAk> sasiad popełnił
<PoKrAk> chyba trza bedzie zassac ultimate i pokombinowac
<pawel__> lipa
<PoKrAk> pawel__:  -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=841441
<pawel__> root access is required for the operations you have chosen
<PoKrAk> pawel__:  sudo ??
<pawel__> nici
<Dreadlish> jes
<Dreadlish> działa conky
<PoKrAk> re
<PoKrAk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ENZlFMI8d8&feature=player_embedded
 * PoKrAk az spadł z tapczanu :)
 * Dreadlish przypomniał sobie że ma ustawić konfiguracje zegara na utc
<bt4> winter:
<termi> te skype jakeis zjebane na tym ubuntu ejst
<Skrzyp> To używasz może nie tego?
<Skrzyp> Mi tam ładnie lata.
<termi> no rozmwoa jest
<termi> widze
<termi> kamerke strony przciwnej
<termi> a ja nie moge odpalic
<termi> kamery
<termi> wzsytkie ocpje
<termi> mam zablokowane niemoge nic zmienic
<termi> nawet statusu zmienic nie moge
<Skrzyp> Z czego wziąłeś tego skype'a?
<termi> ze strony skype
<foreste> re
<foreste> czy
<termi> wersja beta
<termi> taka tam byla
<foreste> kernel 2.6.37
<Skrzyp> Kurde weź to wywal
<Skrzyp> W software-center masz wersję pod Ubuntu
<termi> dobra wywale
<foreste> ma ta latke glosno bylo ?
<Skrzyp> ?
<foreste> ta co miala przyspieszyc kompa
<kklimonda> foreste: nie ma
<Skrzyp> Te big kernel lock? Ma
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: głośno było o tej łatce dzięki której można było kompilować naraz 16 kerneli i ogladać filmy HD
<Skrzyp> :)
<PoKrAk> foreste: wez lepiej sciagnij sobie kernela lowlatency
<Skrzyp> Heh
<Skrzyp> I to jeszcze na komórce :)
<termi> jak a byla komenda na odisntalwoanei
<termi> sudo apt-get purge skype ?
<Skrzyp> sudo apt-get remove --purge skype*
<PoKrAk> sudo aptitude remove skype
<Skrzyp> Z gwiazdką na końcu!
<termi> a co daje tea gwiazdka?
<PoKrAk> kazdy ciag znakow
<foreste> http://www.komputerswiat.pl/nowosci/programy/2010/46/kernel-linuksa-szybki-jak-diabli.aspx
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6a6993l> (at www.komputerswiat.pl)
<foreste>  oten ;P
<Skrzyp> :)
<kklimonda> no, to ten o którym mówiłem
<Galahad> dobry :D
<termi> ehh
<foreste> na moim blogu jest 2.6.36
<termi> cos sie mi pokaszanilo
<skoruppa> yo
<foreste> tym patchem
<skoruppa> co psujeta ludzie? :P
<Skrzyp> Kernel 3 pewnie będzie dopiero jak ja będę swoje dzieci do szkoły wyprawiał :)
<foreste> ale
<foreste> ten path
<foreste> mial byc w 2.6.38
<foreste> chyba dobreprogramy uszukuja
<foreste> ;d
<skoruppa> ehh nardy się jądrami bawią :P
<PoKrAk> próbowałem go jakis czas temu kompilowac ale sie krzaczyło
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: skompilował wersje dla 64
<kklimonda> foreste: no, szybciej nie będzie
<foreste> na ks pisza
<foreste> . Patch trafi zapewne do kernela oznaczonego numerem 2.6.38, gdyż do wydania 2.6.37 zmian już wprowadzać nie można
<termi> dobra mam to skype :)
 * PoKrAk poleca  2.6.36-1-lowlatency poprawiła sie wydajnośc lapka i nie tnie na youtube
<foreste> ja ten patch uzywalem na 2.6.36 by my
<PoKrAk> i nie mam juz obciazenia procka na poziomie 100% przy byle pierdole
<skoruppa> ehh to znikam :P
<Galahad> to cud ...
<PoKrAk> bywa
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> A na redtube też ci się nie tnie?
<PoKrAk> hmmm nie zagladałem
<PoKrAk> ale pewnie tez nie tnie
<PoKrAk> moment zaraz ci powiem
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Jak wylądujemy z tym na bashu to cię zabije normalnie :)
<PoKrAk> nie tnie :)
<PoKrAk> mowisz bash hmm
<PoKrAk> mówisz i masz :P
<Skrzyp> Masz tam konto? :-P
<Skrzyp> 1st
<PoKrAk> nie trza juz chyba :)
<PoKrAk> hehehehehheeh
<Skrzyp> Hej One Deep
<szkodnik> HELLO
<kklimonda> hej
<szkodnik> kklimonda,  :)
<szkodnik> co tam?
<szkodnik> co mnie opminelo? ;)
<kklimonda> wymiana okien ;)
<jacekowski> nic
<kklimonda> a na kanale nic
<jacekowski> clementine FTW
<szkodnik> jacekowski nadal zyje :(
<kklimonda> złego nic się nie ima
<szkodnik> hm
<szkodnik> nom
<szkodnik> to moze ja sobei znowu pojde na pol roku i jak wroce, to moze go juz nie bedzie, co?
<jacekowski> watpie
<szkodnik> moze wpadnie pod pociag
<jacekowski> watpie
<jacekowski> szansa zawszze jest
<szkodnik> kicha
<Tyczek> szkodnik: Ho ho.
<szkodnik> Tyczek,  :)
<szkodnik> c tam?
<jacekowski> ale jesli mialabys takie szczescie to bym zaczal grac w totolotka na twoim miejscu
<Tyczek> A nic. :P
<szkodnik> jacekowski,  dzieki za rade
<szkodnik> ale wiesz, najpierw musisz wpasc pod pociag
<szkodnik> wiec zrob swoja czesc, a aj sie nad swoja zastanowie, co?
<jacekowski> daleko mam do pociagu
<szkodnik> ej w ogole jak wy to robicie, ze na kanale jest 88 osob, a nie ma samic oprocz mnie?:D
<kklimonda> bo zanim przyjdziesz to Kifka wychodzi ;)
<jacekowski> bo ty nie jestes samica
<szkodnik> mhm, jasne!
<szkodnik> jacekowski,  syski mam, to powinno byc wystarczajacym dowodem
<jacekowski> man boobs
<jacekowski> nie wiem jak to jest po polsku
<szkodnik> zapewne..
<jacekowski> Now Playing: Katy Perry - Teenage Dream
<szkodnik> w sumie to dawno mnie tu nie bylo, a ciagle widze te same nicki :D
<Enlik> no-reply415@eurojobs.com FW: Resume #169 A foreign company is looking for Administrators/Representatives to assist in the day to day cooperation to the customers (...) WTF? Tylko mnie takie dziwne oferty przychodza? ;)
<Galahad> p
<jacekowski> to spam
<Enlik> Z tego co wyczytalem to sie podszywaja, uzywajac zlego adresu
#ubuntu-pl 2011-01-11
<NightWish`> bry
<PushUpek> NightWish`: bry ;)
<NightWish`> PushUpek: :)
<tar-gz> che
<PoKrAk> jelollllllllllll
<tar-gz> PoKrAk, cze
<PoKrAk> ezc
<tar-gz> ale te unity jest ciulowe
<PoKrAk> ano jest ciulowe
<PoKrAk> nie wiem czemu sie nad nim tak spuszczaja
<tar-gz> ubuntu jst ciulowe
<tar-gz> na netbooka  też sobie chyba puszcze crunchbanga
<tar-gz> z/w
<szahid_> kurde sesja mi się powiesiła.
<Nerihsa> argh
<Nerihsa> nie uzywaj tego slowa
<Nerihsa> :F
<szahid_> ;D
<szahid_> SESYYYYJA, SESYJA ;-D
<szahid_> uczcie się parówy to mówię ja- bezrobotny
<nemek> róbcie certyfikaty, zbierajcie doświadczenie, to mówie ja - wierzący (w zgon IE)  praktykujący frontendowiec :)
<tar-gz> Allah Was kocha! ~ Lucek
<lisu> witam
<tar-gz> cze lisu
<heliar> Hi.
<tar-gz> hi hail hello
<lisu> zapomnialem o screenie brb,
<mati75> lisu: skleroza nie boli
 * heliar nie rozumie ludzi ktorzy pija odpadki z produkcji herbaty zapakowane w torebki, nazywajac to herbata
<PoKrAk> mc
<shpaq> mornin'
<termi> http://www.komputerswiat.pl/blogi/blog-redakcyjny/2010/10/firefox-firesheep-czyli-hakerska-atomowka.aspx
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4e9qct2> (at www.komputerswiat.pl)
<termi> widzial to ktos?
<tar-gz> termi, z chęcią wypróbuje
<termi> :)
<lisu> termi: juz pare ladnych dni temu czytalem o tym
<lisu> termi: "Linux: Not currently supported." pffff, imho wiekszosc takich rzeczy pierwsze na linucha bywała, widać trend się odwrócił x)
<termi> :)
<termi> no wlasnie
<lisu> termi: ale to zadna nowosc, to tylko dla script kids, takie rzeczy robilo sie jeszcze za standardu 802.11b, gdzie wep uwazano za bardzo bezpieczny i nie do zlamania x)
<termi> :)
<pakos> oh nareszcie moge byc haxorem <3
<gtriderxc> znajcie jakiś program pod Ubuntu do tworzenia prostych prezentacji flash??
<lisu> gtriderxc: zapomnij o tym na ubuntu, szukałem jakis rok temu i od tamtej pory nic nie slyszalem aby cos sensownego powstało, jedynie windows cie ratuje
<gtriderxc> ;( mam pod winem coś 3D flash animator ale jakos nie mam czasu z nim walczyc
<tar-gz> Hah! nowy wpis dodany! http://tar-gz.jogger.pl
<kichawa> j #kamil
<gtriderxc> wie ktos moze jakim tagiem html5 trzeba sie zainteresować żeby zastąpić Flasha??
<kichawa> <video>
<gtriderxc> thx
<Dreadlish> elo
<ntat> cześć
<Dreadlish> jak tam?
<ntat> po staremu
<ntat> ;]
<Dreadlish> to dobrz
<Dreadlish> ja se siedze w szkole i ponoć słucham tego co gość mówi ....
<ntat> Co ciekawego tam robicie?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> robią ponoć bazy w accessie
<Dreadlish> a że ja nie musze
<Dreadlish> to siedze i pisze :D
<ntat> Jaki to przedmiot - wf?;)
<Dreadlish> informatyka...?
<Dreadlish> na wfie to dostaje w łeb
<Dreadlish> więc niezbyt można pisać :D
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> zw
<lamik> Witam, jaka jest komenda do kopiowania folderów, bo jak pisze cp folder /tutaj  To nie moze skopiowac folder i go pomija..
<lamik> Nie wie nikt?
<PoKrAk> mcse zainstaluj ew sprawdz wkascicieli
<ntat> lamik, cp -r
<PoKrAk> a nie -R ?
<lisu> lamik: R
<lamik> Ok, a powiedzcie mi jakiś graficzny menadzer plikow znacie?
<PushUpek> mc
<lamik> NIe terminalowy, Na środowisko jakiś fajny..
<lamik> BO chce skopiować plik z ext3 na pendrive, a potem z pendrive na wirtualna maszyne, ale jak odłącze pendrive to każdy plik ma 0kp
<lamik> Jak zrobie to cp -R folder /docelowe miejsce to tez tak samo
<PushUpek> a odmountowujesz pendrive?
<lamik> umount /media/Pendrive
<lamik> Jak miałem gnome to tam fajny był menadzer plików.. A ten na xfce coś mi nie odpowiada
<PushUpek> o nautilusa ci chodzi?
<lamik> A na xfce on pójdzie?
<PushUpek> a czemu ma nie pójść?
<lamik> Nie wiem :), ok to zainstaliuje
<lamik> Przepraszam a na usuniecie folderu? To też będzie jakoś z R?
<lamik> Da sie jakoś udostępnić dysk komputerowy do wirtualnej maszyny?
<ntat> lamik, rm -fr nazwafolderu/
<lamik> Wiem, nazwa folderów już wiem :d
<lamik> Chodzi mi o to, że mam zabawe z wirtualna maszyna, juz sobie z wiekszoscia poradzilem
<lamik> Ale mam plik ktory ma 5gb i tez musze go miec na wirtualnej maszynie, a pendrive mam 4 gb, i mam zonk... I nie wiem jak moge przenisc
<lamik> chcialem go jakos udostepnic, ale nie wiem czy sie da..
<ntat> lamik, to na dwa razy
<ntat> podziel plik
<lamik> W windowsie da sie to winrarem, a tutaj jaki do tego jest program?
<PoKrAk> grafizny gnome commander
<shpaq> zwykłym catem można
<shpaq> właściwie to splitem
<shpaq> cat łączy
<firemark> szczery nick
<ntat> Kto używa VLC?
<PoKrAk> ja
<bialy663> ja
<ntat> jaką macie wersję?
<mati75> 1.1.5
<PoKrAk> 1.1.5
<ntat> hm jest w tej wersji jeszcze problem z ikoną w tray`u? A dokładnie z jej tłem?
<ntat> Pod gnome
<ntat> ;)
<PoKrAk> mam e17 i diala ok
<ntat> PoKrAk, a Ty masz ubuntu?
<PoKrAk> ta
<ntat> 10.10?
<PoKrAk> nie 11.04
<ntat> e
<PoKrAk> f
<ntat> A masz może adres repozytorium, z którego można pobrać VLC?
<PoKrAk> wez wejdz sobie na debian org i tam wybierz sobie wersje
<ntat> Bo ja mam Ubuntu 10.04 i tam jest tylko VLC 1.0.6
<PoKrAk> ktora chcesz
<PoKrAk> ciebie bedzie interesowala wersja z sid
<PoKrAk> i jak poradzisz sobie z ew zaleznosciami bedzie git
<mati75> PoKrAk: w sidzie jest 1.1.3
<mati75> w experimentalu siedzi 1.1.5
<PoKrAk> niech sprawdzi jedno i drugie i tak wyzej jak ma
<PoKrAk> zzawsze moze skompilowac ze zrodel jeszcze :)
<ntat> apropos kompilacji ze źródeł, jak jakaś instrukcja, jak kompilować pakiety pod Ubuntu?
<PoKrAk> ./configura
<PoKrAk> make
<ntat> tzn. chodzi mi o tworzenie paczke
<ntat> *paczek
<PoKrAk> (ew) make modules)
<PoKrAk> make install
<PoKrAk> google prawde ci powie :)
<ntat> PoKrAk, tworzenie paczek
<shpaq> checkinstall
<ntat> Kiedyś pod Kate była, i tam można było określi wszystkie parametry paczki+zależności+opisy, itp.
<PoKrAk> tu poczytaj http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=98384
<ntat> PoKrAk, ok, dzięki, o coś takiego mi własnie chodziło http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2007/05/07/tworcy-pakietow-czyli-i-ty-mozesz-nim-zostac/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2tz96v> (at czytelnia.ubuntu.pl)
<lisu> re
<qrq> Cześć
<qrq> Muszę przyznać że niezle dopieścili nowego Minta
<lisu> qrq: co w nim zmienili oprócz tapety i menu?
<qrq> Nowy theme w gtk :D
<qrq> Nowy menadżer aplikacji i aktualizacji
<qrq> Mnie wizualnie bardziej odpowiada :)
<qrq> W zasadzie to po co mieliby cokolwiek zmieniać w systemie?
<qrq> Skoro jest w porządku :)
<lisu> czyli 'mejkap', dobry mejkap nigdy nie jest zły, ale jest tyle rzeczy do zrobienia, ze sprawy takie jak wygląd powinni zostawić sobie na później
<lisu> z innej beczki:
<lisu> kombinował ktoś z xserwerem 7.3 bądź 7.4 pod squeezem? albo ubuntu 10.10?
<tar-gz> lisu, kiedy ten nowy mint wyszedł?
<qrq> Tylko że "developerzy" Minta raczej do tego się nie nadają :)
<lisu> tar-gz: w ... grudniu? 24? czy 25 nie pamietam
<qrq> 2 Miesiące temu
<tar-gz> A to miałem- niepodoba mi sie
<qrq> :D
<qrq> Jak dla mnie ubuntu theme jest zbyt kolorowy
<lisu> a faktycznie, myslalem o mint debian edition ;p
<qrq> Mint 8 był okrutnie zielony
<qrq> Jak dla mnie to Cannonical powinien znaleść jakiś lepszych arystów :P
<qrq> artystów.
<Dreadlish> elo
<qrq> czesć
<qrq> Bo jak narazie mało elegancko wygląda
<Dreadlish> heh :D
<Dreadlish> ja nie właże elegancko
<Dreadlish> tylko jak na irca
<Dreadlish> "w butach"
<qrq> Mówię o ubuntu
<Dreadlish> acha
<qrq> Nie o Tobie :)
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> dobra wlazłem wam w topic pewnie
<qrq> Chyba w monolog :D
<Dreadlish> heh :D
<Dreadlish> trzeba będzie znaleść jakiś sposób żeby wyciszyć ten serwer
<qrq> Dzwoń do freenode :D
<Dreadlish> tzn. nie że freenode
<qrq> Żartuję :)
<Dreadlish> tylko mojego dl830 bodaj
<Dreadlish> na feriach się pobawie
<Dreadlish> to może jakoś go wyciszę "biosem"
<qrq> A co tam trzymasz?
<Dreadlish> narazie - jeszcze nic
<Dreadlish> tylko działa jak ciągnik
<|Lamik> Witam, jak zmienic domyslny menadzer plikow w xfce?>
<Dreadlish> tzn?
<|Lamik> Domyslny w xfce jest cos tam na t.. A ja chce ayb byl nautilus
<Dreadlish> thunar
<Dreadlish> a dlaczego ci tak zależy?
<qrq> Myślę że wystarczy zainstalować pakiet nautilusa i pojawi się okno wyboru domyślnego menadżera
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> pewno
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> trzeba wystawić komentarza
<qrq> Przynajmniej jak ja instalowałem lxde na ubuntu to dało się wybrać pomiędzy
<qrq> W każdym razie nie jestem ekspertem :)
<qrq> Tylko desktop userem
<qrq> Czy jak się to tam pisze
<tar-gz> qrq, a co chcesz mieć za manager?
<|Lamik> Inaczej, po instalacji nie wyszlo tak ;/
<tar-gz> jak nie wyszło?
<|Lamik> Mysle, ze to gdzies w opcjach da sie ustawic, ale nie wiem gdzie.. Dlaczego mi zalezuy. Bo nautilus bardzo mi spasowal. A thunar nie ma wszystkoch opcji nautilusa
<qrq> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm ?
<|Lamik> To do mnie tak?
<|Lamik> Ale co do gdm ma do menadzera?
<qrq> Ja bym tak zrobił :D
<qrq> Faktycznie
<qrq> Moment
<qrq> A jaki masz teraz?
<bialy663> spróbuj wywalić thunara i reinstalnąć nautilusa
<bialy663> ja bym tak próbował
<tar-gz> |Lamik, http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=82090
<|Lamik> Ok juz kukam
<|Lamik> tar-gz fajny link, ale inkt nie zna rozwiaznia tam na niego :D
<tar-gz> |Lamik, w system masz coś takiego jak manager programów/startup. Programy startowe, nie?
<|Lamik> Juz kukam
<|Lamik> Ok bo mine nie bylo, ale juz kukam
<|Lamik> tar-gz: Nic takiego nie widze..
<tar-gz> poczekaj sie przeloguje na xfce
<|Lamik> Ok
<tar-gz> Dobra
<tar-gz> Ustawienia> Sesja i uruchamianie
<tar-gz> |Lamik, masz to?
<|Lamik> Sec
<|Lamik> Tal
<|Lamik> Tak
<tar-gz> Zakładak sesja
<tar-gz> Masz tam thunara?
<|Lamik> Sec
<|Lamik> Tak
<|Lamik> Wylaczyc?
<tar-gz> Masz sposób ponownego uruchamiania>prawym nigdy
<tar-gz> yep
<|Lamik> Heh, ale nie moge zmienic
<tar-gz> killall thunar
<|Lamik> Sec
<|Lamik> Nie znaleziono procesu
<tar-gz> dobra olej to zaraz  go wywalimy.
<tar-gz> odpal nautiliusa
<|Lamik> Ok
<tar-gz> na  liscie pojawi ci sie nautilius
<tar-gz> dodaj "zawsze"
<|Lamik> Sekunda juz kukam
<tar-gz> a potem z konsoli sudo aptitude remove thunar
<|Lamik> Nie pojawia sie..
<|Lamik> Tzn uruchomilem po przez alt + f2 wpisalem i sie pojawil panel, ale nie pojawia sie w sesji
<tar-gz> to go spróbuj z konsoli odpalić
<|Lamik> Ok sec
<tar-gz> dobra relogam na openboksa
<|Lamik> Uruchomilem jako root i nie ma, ale mma inny pomysl, dodalem
<|Lamik> :D
<tar-gz> a po co Ci nautilus?
<|Lamik> Jest o wiele lepszy, ogolnie korzystam z mc, ale graficznie tez chce jako tako, a wczeniej tylko z gnome korzystalem.. Teraz przenioslem sie na xfire.. :)
<|Lamik> Ale niektore programy chce takie jak w gnome ;)
<tar-gz> nie potrzebujesz nautiliusa do programów z gnome
<lisu> re
<lisu> kurde faktycznie mincik LMDE ladnie wyglada
<|Lamik> Nie rozumiesz, ja przenioslem sie na xfce, a teraz chce kilka programow z gnome do ktorych sie przyzwyczailem i ktore sa fajnie rozbudowane jak dla mnie ;)
<tar-gz> i do tego nie potrzebujesz nautiliusa!
<TheNumb> lisu: A jak fajnie wygląda Arch - poezja.
<tar-gz> arch to dziadostwo jest
<TheNumb> tar-gz: co jest dobre w takim razie?
<tar-gz> Debian
<TheNumb> tar-gz: jak dla kogo.
<TheNumb> Mi debian nie pasuje.
<tar-gz> aktualnie mam CrunchBanga bo dla mnie ejst wygodny
<tar-gz> Z archem mi sie bawic nie chciało.
<TheNumb> tar-gz: co ma powiedzieć ten, który ma Gentoo ^^
<Dreadlish> arch <3
<Dreadlish> gentoo też <3
<Dreadlish> debian strasznie zarąbany
<|Lamik> A z srodowisk graficznych jakie polecacie, male i dosc efektowne?
<Dreadlish> żadno
<tar-gz> openboks
<Dreadlish> openbox to nie środowisko
<Dreadlish> tylko wm
<TheNumb> lxde
<|Lamik> wm co to wm?
<TheNumb> Sam mam GNOMA...
<TheNumb> |Lamik: window manager
<crusty> lxde to przerobiony OpenBox podobno
<crusty> ;)
<crusty> fluxbox fajny jest
<TheNumb> crusty: nie przerobiony, tylko lxde to openbox + manager plików, lxpanel, lxlauncher itd.
<crusty> no
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> dobrze że na następny tydzień mam ferie
<Dreadlish> to sie hpkiem pobawie
<|Lamik> Ja rowniez ferie :D? Slask?
<TheNumb> Meh, ja mam od 11.02 ;]
<Dreadlish> podkarpacie
<Dreadlish> południe polski FTW!
<TheNumb> Trzeba będzie się wziąć za polski pisemny ._.
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: matura?
<tar-gz> |Lamik, www.tar-gz.jogger.pl możesz sobie moje shoty pooglądać.
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: mhm
<Dreadlish> oł
<TheNumb> tar-gz: shoty to ja mam w pubie =D
<Dreadlish> mi jeszcze zostało pare lat
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> teraz mam realne pojęcie dotyczące serwerów hp
<Dreadlish> standardowo głośne, ciężkie i zawalające dużo mniejsca
<Dreadlish> ale przynajmniej dostałem razem z szynami do racka (chociaż nawet nie mam racka) i gwarancją miesięczną
<TheNumb> tar-gz: miśku, co to za motyw do openboxa?
<TheNumb> Ten przezroczysty.
<tar-gz> TheNumb, który?
<Dreadlish> dla mnie ten conky troche nieelegancko wygląda
<tar-gz> KTÓRY
<tar-gz> tam jest openbox i fluxbox
<TheNumb> tar-gz: http://www.otofotki.pl/img16/obrazki/vc8780_screenshot.png
<TheNumb> to jest flux?
<Dreadlish> yup
<TheNumb> Mhm, nigdy nie miałem.
<TheNumb> tar-gz: możesz sobie obczaić archbanga jeszcze ;-)
<tar-gz> TheNumb, obczajałem. wole Debiana niz archa
<Dreadlish> archbang = cruchbang z archa?
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: ta
<Dreadlish> czy poprostu arch z ob?
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: arch z ob działający jak crunchbang
<Dreadlish> ja tam wole archa z ob :D
<TheNumb> tar-gz: dla mnie debian ma stare paczki.
<Dreadlish> nie lubie takich experymentów
<tar-gz> TheNumb, Sida mam
<TheNumb> Muszę sobie znaleźć nowe DE, bo GNOME 3 będzie do dupy.
<TheNumb> tar-gz: apt-cache show mono-runtime
<TheNumb> tar-gz: Jaka wersja?
<Dreadlish> jak zrobiłem debian -> gentoo wczoraj
<Dreadlish> to zrobiłem wtf co debian ma takie stare paczki w experimentalu
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: w gentoo czasem też trzeba poczekać na nowe ebuildy ;]
<tar-gz> TheNumb, teraz jestem na CrunchBangu(skłiz_
<tar-gz> Dobra lece na mecz cya
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: chodzi ci o te z wywaloną flagą ~ czy z nią?
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: unstable ~arch
<Dreadlish> acha
<Dreadlish> wiesz no - jak dla mnie to to jest i tak sto lat przed murzynami w porównaniu do debiana z experimentalem
<TheNumb> W Archu masz czasem częściej paczki niż ebuildy w Gentoo ^^
<TheNumb> Przykład - pidgin i wine
<TheNumb> Często w Archu były szybciej.
<Dreadlish> no na przykład
<Dreadlish> ale archa mi sie nie chce wrzucać
<Dreadlish> chociaż :D
<Dreadlish> miało być pld
<Dreadlish> zrobiło się funtoo
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: nie mów, że na Gentoo siedzisz? x)
<TheNumb> funtoo?
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: tak.
<TheNumb> Kiedyś miałem stawiać to coś.
<Dreadlish> Gentoo unstable + kilka paczek i portage na gicie
<TheNumb> No wiem, wiem.
<Dreadlish> i kurde nie chce mi sie kompilować zależności flashplayera =.=
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: co ciągnie?
<Dreadlish> nss
<Dreadlish> 9 left
<TheNumb> mozilla-common jeszcze w archu ;p
<Dreadlish> heh :D
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> gdzie jest ten mój zasrany pendrive
<Dreadlish> gdzie na jednym mam gentoo x86 na drugim amd64
<Dreadlish> a na trzecim będzie arch amd64
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: a jakie DE stawiasz?
<TheNumb> Stawiasz/Masz postawione.
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: na openboksie siedze to nie mam problemów :D
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: zawsze na ob? x)
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> fluxa nie lubie
<Dreadlish> gnome za ciężkie
<Dreadlish> kde za mułowate
<Dreadlish> xfce nie na mój ekran
<Dreadlish> lxde - nie chce mi sie
<TheNumb> openbox + pypanel? :P
<Dreadlish> ta :D
<TheNumb> Może spróbuję postawić to funtoo...
<Dreadlish> to samo co gentoo
<TheNumb> te same mirrory będą śmigały?
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> to leci na distfilesach gentoo
<Dreadlish> tylko dodali swojego overlaya
<TheNumb> W sumie to nie wiem czy mi się chce w to bawić...
<Dreadlish> windows jest głupi
<Dreadlish> wziął mi siadł
<|Lamik> Mam pytanko bawil ktos sie vmware player? Chce uruchomic na nim aplikacje [potrzebna akcelatora jakiegos<gra lol> ale pisze mi ze nie chce isc bo nie ma modolow 2.0
<Dreadlish> 5 restartów później znowu działa
<|Lamik> Nie wie ktos jak to sciagnac?
<|Lamik> Dokladnie brak mi shared model 2.0
<Dreadlish> shader model*
<TheNumb> |Lamik: nie ściągniesz. Widocznie opengl w vmware nie ma shaderów 2.0 x)
<Dreadlish> albo masz szajską grafikę
<poczatkujacy_use> instalowal ktos SET ??
<Dreadlish> komuś na #debian-pl składaliśmy ostatnio kompa :d
<|Lamik> A nie probowal ktos doinstalowac direxa tam jakos itd? Bo na normlalnym nie przez wirtuala to ta gra smiga
<Dreadlish> poczatkujacy_use: nie opłaca sie
<Dreadlish> |Lamik: to obsługuje ONLY opengla
<Dreadlish> albo dx na poziomie 7
<Dreadlish> poczatkujacy_use: nie opłaca sie
<poczatkujacy_use> Dreadlish: ja sie tam lubie bawic
<|Lamik> Dreadlish: Kurde, a gdzies pisalo o dx9
<poczatkujacy_use> i dlatego chce go instalnac
<Dreadlish> |Lamik: wiesz no - na vmware i tak nie uzyskasz pełnego dx9
<poczatkujacy_use> juz mam
<poczatkujacy_use> nie moglem go znalesc
<Dreadlish> kocham panów z compala
<Dreadlish> tzn. taki sprzęt a nie producent notebooków
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> sklep
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> wrzucili mi w folię bombelkową (1,5kg folii)
<Dreadlish> hpka
<Dreadlish> i jest fajno
<Dreadlish> bo se teraz pyka
<Dreadlish> m
<|Lamik> Mi nie chodzi o doklani dx9, chodiz mi aby mi ta gra dzialala, ona chyba nawet nie potrzebuje 3d, ale tych shared model 2.0 ktore nie wiem jak osiagnac, wiem ze to da sie zrobic bo widzialem to na kompie taz w cafejce u kolesia, ktory mial linuxa a wirtualnie zainstalowana windows7 i pyal w lola..
<|Lamik> A ta gra jakos nie ma super duzych wymagac
<Dreadlish> |Lamik: jak to potrzebuje shadera 2.0 to zapomnij - vmware przedstawia sie jako 1.1
<TheNumb> |Lamik: może on miał virtualboxa
<|Lamik> A na virtualboxe jest taka opcja? 2.0?
<Dreadlish> jakbym wiedział to bym ci powiedział...
<|Lamik> CZy tam jak vmware tez 1.1? Zdaje mi sie ze vmware jest o wiele bardziej rozbudowane niz wirtual..
<|Lamik> A nie da sie jakos tego sprawdzi?
<Dreadlish> dxdiag
<|Lamik> Sekunda to wpisze w vmware dxdiag
<|Lamik> Mam napisane nazwa direxa 11.., a gdzie moge zobaczyc wersje shadera?
<Dreadlish> video
<|Lamik> NIe mam takiej zakladki :D
<|Lamik> A nie ma moze ktos zainstalowanego virtualboxa? To by sprawdzil?
<TheNumb> |Lamik: obsługiwana wersja opengl w virtualboksie zależy od tego ile pamięci przydzielisz k. graficznej.
<|Lamik> Dobra to dam 1 gb, sciagam i zainstaluje..
 * lisu instaluje lmde 12.2010
<TheNumb> lisu: z minta nie lubie ich menu.
<TheNumb> Nie podoba mi się. Wcale.
<mati75> lisu: ło
<mati75> TheNumb: really?
<|Lamik> TheNumb: A lepiej zainstalowac na taka maszyne 7 czy xp?
<lisu> TheNumb: menu to akurat udane, dość poręczne, choć przyzwyczajony do laska z gnomca jestem
<TheNumb> |Lamik: daj sobie spokój z 7. XP mniej źre ramu.
<lisu> 98
<|Lamik> Gra dziala i na tym i na tym systemie, ale chodzi mi o uzycie ramu lub ewentualne programy/dodatki ktore ma 7
<Dreadlish> XP Mini 2.1 :D
<mati75> http://ompldr.org/vNnh6OA
<|Lamik> :P
<lisu> o kufa o0 juz skonczylo o0
<Dreadlish> wtf is that? mati75
<TheNumb> mati75: lmde?
<lisu> wow
<mati75> TheNumb: debian sid
<TheNumb> Do tego dockbarx
<Dreadlish> mati75: ale na xach co chodzi
<mati75> Dreadlish: gdzie?
<Dreadlish> mati75: co poprostu na xorgu śmiga...
<Dreadlish> bo ja nie widziałem czegoś takiego od czasów kde4
<lisu> kde ssie, o tym każdy wie, tfu!
<TheNumb> To jest GNOME z napletem dockbarx
<TheNumb> bez górnego paska.
<Dreadlish> acha
<Dreadlish> ja tam na xfce :D
<lisu> xfce ssie, tfu!
<mati75> jeszcze openbox mam
<lisu> mmmm openbox :)
<TheNumb> mati75: Widzę, że testowałeś open zuzię 11.4 :P
<lisu> suseł z live kde ma instalator?
<lisu> swego czasu nie miał chyba
<TheNumb> Ma, ma...
<TheNumb> Widział ktoś może paczkę z hotot na debiana?
<mati75> TheNumb: dopiero odpaliłem
<lisu> o kurde myslalem, ze juz sie zainstalowal, a ciagle mi 'configuring bootloader' wypisuje na lmde 12.2010 ;/
<lisu> nie za dlugo to to sie 'configuruje'?
<kklimonda> lisu: nie masz wyjścia, czekaj ;)
<TheNumb> Hmm, w sumie to nigdy nie miałem debiana ._.
<TheNumb> Nie wiem dlaczemu...
<lisu> kklimonda: skocze po piwo i poczekam x)
<lisu> hehe killim killim :D :D
<lisu> xkill
<gtriderxc> jest tu jakiś cFFFańak co używa chrome i zna troche html??
<DaZ> nie ma.
<gtriderxc> mam rebus:)
<lisu> 2+2*2=?
<gtriderxc> lepiej
<gtriderxc> pod chrome włącza mi sie na stronie pasek przewijania, a inne przeglądarki tego nie  mają
 * lisu klnie, piepszone gadu, po co ja tego uzywam, tfu
<gtriderxc> chrome to zuo!!
<Mat_Matan> bry
<lisu> chwila, czy czasem to sie pod pingwinem chromium nie nazywa?
<mati75> lisu: http://forum.linuxmint.pl/index.php/topic,2504.0/topicseen.html
<mati75> ?
<lisu> witaj
<Dreadlish> ta
<gtriderxc> nazywa się
<gtriderxc> ale działa pod każdą nazwą tak samo
<gtriderxc> dziwnie
<kklimonda> lisu: chromium to open source projekt na ktorym google buduje Chrome'
<gtriderxc> na windzie jest ten sam problem
<bt4> czołem
<TheNumb> kolanem
<Dreadlish> dwoma
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: czołami?
<PushUpek> jajami?:>
<Mat_Matan> PushUpek: i jajowodami :/
<Mat_Matan> jak już to jądrami
<gtriderxc> jak sie w chromium wrowadzi wysokość diva, to otwiera go w ramce na stronie i robi obok pasek przewijania
<gtriderxc> zuo!!
<gtriderxc> zuo!!
<Mat_Matan> cromium sux
<Mat_Matan> *chromium
<gtriderxc> sromióm
<gtriderxc> 50 aukcji musze poprawić specjalnie dla wielbicieli tej przeglądarki
<Mat_Matan> gtriderxc: buhahahaha
<kklimonda> nikt nie mówił, że napisanie porządnie strony to łatwy kawałek chleba.
<Dreadlish> heh
<gtriderxc> powinni komuś zabrac prawo jazdy na tworzenie przeglądarek
<Mat_Matan> gtriderxc: pisz do w3c :]
<Dreadlish> re
<Mat_Matan> God’s in His Heaven... All’s Right with the World!
<Mat_Matan> Q2... wrong tab...
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> windows jest dziwny
<Dreadlish> 300mb ma wolnego miejsca
<Dreadlish> a już się wykrzacza
<Dreadlish> jak miałem na / 20 mb to lin dalej działał
<bialy663> działał? mi wywalało przy boocie
<Dreadlish> tylko że jakieś 10gb wtedy tmp zajmował :D
<Dreadlish> to potem sobie zwolnił przy wyłączaniu
<Dreadlish> zabootował
<Dreadlish> i znowu zawalił 10gb :D
<bialy663> a
<bialy663> to chyba ze
<Dreadlish> teraz sobie popsułem serwerkowy uptime
<Dreadlish> było ładne 92 dni
<Dreadlish> a musiałem go odłączyć, bo myślałem, że xeon ruszy od razu
<bialy663> 92dni słabo
<Dreadlish> 92 dni z restartem, bez restartu to było ponad 300dni
<bialy663> 155dni aktualnie mam
<jacekowski>  18:57:20 up 113 days,  2:23,  2 users,  load average: 0.20, 0.21, 0.18
<Dreadlish> o jacekowski elo :D
<bialy663>  18:57:39 up 155 days,  3:38,  3 users,  load average: 0.14, 0.06, 0.01
<Dreadlish> dobra ja na chwile zbijam, bo dodałem do grupy audio i chce mieć sounda :D
<Dreadlish> ok jestem
<szkodnik_> gdzie kifka?
<m477> jak mam rozpakowac 7z jak mi wywalal blad ze nie obsluguje?
<Dreadlish> p7zip masz?
<ntat> 7zip e, jak masz zainstalowanego 7zip`a
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> jak nikogo nie będzie w chacie
<Dreadlish> trzeba będzie założyć słuchawki, włączyć jakąś muzykę GŁOŚNO i zrobić tego hpka
<Dreadlish> bo jak kurde będę słyszał te wentyle to sie zesram
 * szkodnik_ kupila kocie nowa pilke!
<szkodnik_> ceikawe czy przetrwa dluzej, niz 2 dni :D
<Mat_Matan> szkodnik_: i tak będzie bardziej zadowolony z kartonowego pudełka niż z piłki
<szkodnik_> nienie
<szkodnik_> onma kocha pilki
<szkodnik_> mozna n nie polowac
<szkodnik_> na pudelko nie da sie polowac
<Mat_Matan> karton bardziej
<Mat_Matan> do pudełka da się wejść
<Mat_Matan> schować
<jacekowski> szkodnik_: ciagle tu jestem
<Mat_Matan> a nawet w nim zasnąć
<Mat_Matan> szkodnik_: niech tak z piłką zrobi
<bialy663> agree with Mat_Matan
<bialy663> mój woli pudełka od dowolnych piłeczek
<Dreadlish> mój kot został rozerwany przez psa sąsiada :/
<szkodnik_> Mat_Matan, problem z pilkami polega na tym, ze przepadaja w czaqrnych dziurach pod szafa, za lozkiem, czy  ostatnio np w bucie mojego brata..
<szkodnik_> bialy663, jej pudelka az tak nei kreca, bo ma swoja dziuple
<szkodnik_> wiec to ma na codzien
<szkodnik_> pilka nartomiast to cos, za czym mozna pobiegac, poskakac, upolowac itd
<Mat_Matan> szkodnik_: pudełka tak nie zgubisz
<Mat_Matan> widzisz, kolejna zaleta
<szkodnik_> Mat_Matan,  a co ja na to poradze, ze tylko pilki tak na nia dzialaj?:D
<szkodnik_> chopciaz nie ukrywam pudelka tez zalicza
<Mat_Matan> szkodnik_: poza tym, pudełko też da się turlać
<szkodnik_> tzn kazde puste, albo prawie puste pudelko musi zostac sprawdzone od srodka
<szkodnik_> ale po chwili jej sie nudzi, bo uznaje je chyba za malo interakltywne i sobie idzie
<szkodnik_> latem ulubionymi zabawkami sa cmy i komary
<szkodnik_> zima poluje na pilki
<szkodnik_> cmy sa doskonala wymowka zeby np poskakac po meblach bez opamietania i zawisnac za zyrandolu
<Czolgista> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMuiUWRcUQU
<Dreadlish> widziałem
<Dreadlish> kulig, czyli kiełbaski na ognisku :D
<Dreadlish> Czolgista++
<Czolgista> Dreadlish: dowiem się gdzie ten mudżyn mieszka
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ty z białegostoka?
<Czolgista> ta
<Dreadlish> acha :D
<Dreadlish> no to cała polska na ubuntu-pl :D
<Dreadlish> dziwne
<Dreadlish> laptop z windowsem sie jeszcze nie wywalił
<ntat> Z Białegostoku do mnie jest 581 km, przynajmniej na mapach google;)
<ntat> ping Czolgista
<Czolgista> ntat: ta?
<ntat> 1.59 sekundy, długo
<bialy663> z białegostoku do mnie jest 0km
<ntat> [;
<foreste> [19:43] [CTCP] Odebrano odpowiedź CTCP-PING, od bialy663: 1 second XD
<bialy663> :<
<ntat> foreste, Ty też pewnie daleko od Białegostoku mieszkasz;)
<foreste>  lubelskie ;d
<foreste> blisko siedlec ;P
<Dreadlish> heh
<ntat> to blisko
<ntat> 1 s, więc dużo
<Dreadlish> u mnie piszą 421km
<bialy663> foreste: shella mozesz sobie pingowac
<Dreadlish> ale i tak jak ktoś chce brać kase z unii to "program rozwoju polski wschodniej" zawsze dopomoże :D
<foreste> [19:48] [CTCP] Odebrano odpowiedź CTCP-PING, od Dreadlish: 2 seconds. xD
<Dreadlish> 19:48 CTCP PING reply from foreste: 1.167 seconds
<foreste> oo
<Dreadlish> to i tak jest oszukane
<foreste> no nie
<foreste> bo ja mam umts
<Dreadlish> a ja nełozdrade
<foreste> i natego tak jest ;d
<Dreadlish> jakie gówno
<foreste> dokladnie 3g mam :P
<Dreadlish> na zumi pokazuje dom sąsiada tam gdzie mój ma być =.=
<foreste> bo moze nie jest twoj ;d
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> jest przesunięte
<Dreadlish> 104 jest na 102
<Dreadlish> 106 jest na 104
<foreste> zumi microsoft ?
<Dreadlish> nie
<foreste> czasami uzywam bing
<foreste> ale jak cos szukam to az nogi mi miekna
<foreste> bo jest to syf
<foreste> zanim bingu znajde to predzej google znajdzie
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ide coś wszamać
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: jedz budyń kurwwwww
<foreste> Dreadlish:  zgadnij do czego uzywam ie8 ?
<foreste> do ak tulizacjisystemu i do sciagniecia opery ;P
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> nom
<foreste> a firefoxa w linux ? xD
<foreste> do sciagania opery ;P
<foreste> a pozniej apt-get remove firefox xD
<jacekowski> ja opere mam nawet na telefonie
<foreste> opera duze postepy robi :)
<foreste> a ff upodabnia sie do ie ;]
<ntat> ja opere mam tylko na telefonie;)
<bialy663> łe tam opera na windzie, firefox na linuxie i na telefonie standardowa androidowa
<ntat> A na lapku Ff
<ntat> :)
<foreste> bialy663:  opera na linux dobrze chodzi
<bialy663> u mnie średnio
<Mat_Matan> opera mobile ssau ppau
<foreste> niz ff na linux :>
<bialy663> i się źle komponuje z elementary
<jacekowski> u mnie opera ladnie wyglada
<jacekowski> i znacznie lzejsza niz firefox
<ntat> U mnie Ff na linuksie ładnie chodzi
<poczatkujacy_use> a widzieliscie test pprzegladarek
<poczatkujacy_use> jezelichudzi o bugi
<poczatkujacy_use> ??
<jacekowski> firefox sie odpala 4x dluzej niz opera
<foreste> opera wygrala nawet z chrome na moich testach
<jacekowski> nom
<foreste> chrome to mul
<jacekowski> carakan ma kopa
<jacekowski> jedyny engine js ktory jest szybszy od v8
<foreste> tylko ze proces ma podzielony na 4
<ntat> jacekowski, jak chcesz szybkouruchamiającej się przeglądarki to spróbuj Midori:)
<foreste> natego wydaje byc szybka
<ntat> Też fajna, tylko często się wywala
<jacekowski> ntat: sekunda na opere mi wystarcza
<jacekowski> i opera sie nie wywala
<ntat> ale nie ma antyreklamy, a to dla mnie największa dyskwalifikacja
<jacekowski> foreste: nie na 4
<jacekowski> ntat: ze co?
<foreste> jacekowski:
<jacekowski> foreste: tylko kazda zakladka to inny proces
<ntat> adblock w Ff jest nie do pobicia
<ntat> ;)
<foreste> no
<jacekowski> ntat: pffffffffffff
<Caemyr> adblock jest juz w operze jako plugin
<jacekowski> ntat: opera miala blokowanie reklam reklam zanim firefox istnial
<jacekowski> ntat: a teraz ma nawet ladny interfejs i automatyczne uaktualnienia list
<ntat> jacekowski, co z tego, że miała pierwsza, jak jako ostatnia przepuszcza reklamy
<ntat> ;]
<bialy663> ale co to za blokowanie bez updatu list
<jacekowski> bialy663: ma update list
<jacekowski> ntat: nie przepuszcza mi nic
<foreste> mi tez ;)
<jacekowski> opera miala adblocka jeszcze dluzej niz firefox
<ntat> Sprawdzałem ostatnio na wirtualnej polsce, na dzień dobry falsha zmuliły kompa
<jacekowski> i lepszego na dodatek
<ntat> poza tym to nawet fajna przeglądarka
<jacekowski> ntat: ze co?
<ntat> ale każdy ma swoje ulubione
<ntat> :]
<PushUpek> opera ma dobrego adblocka jak pluginu flasha nie zainstalujesz ;D
<bialy663> to jak zasubskrybować easylist i http://adblocklist.org/ ?
<jacekowski> bialy663: klikasz na guzik ablockowy
<jacekowski> bialy663: wchodzisz w subscriptions
<jacekowski> bialy663: i wpisujesz adres
<jacekowski> ale po co dwie listy?
<bialy663> nie musisz hilightowac kazdej wiadomosci
<bialy663> bo one się uzupełniają
<jacekowski> https://addons.opera.com/addons/extensions/details/noads/1.0.8/?display=en
<jacekowski> i patrzaj
<jacekowski> http://gallery.jacekowski.org/main.php?g2_itemId=1060&g2_imageViewsIndex=1
<jacekowski> to masz opere z otwartym wp.pl
<jacekowski> ja tu nie widze zadnej reklamy
<bialy663> http://adblocklist.org/adblock-pxf-polish.txt nie chce zaimportowac
<DaZ> ja tam mam całą jedną
<DaZ> i nie chce mi sie jakos walczyc :f
<Biszkopcik> re
<jacekowski> bialy663: bo to musi byc https
<jacekowski> to raz
<jacekowski> dwa, twoja lista jest lewa
<bialy663> w lisku dzialala
<bialy663> i czemu niby ma byc https :/
<jacekowski> bo lisek olewa sumy kontrolne i takie tam
<jacekowski> jak sobie poczytasz strone adblocka tam jest konkretnie format opisany
<bialy663> :|
<ntat> jacekowski, jak nazywa się ten dodatek w Operze do blokady reklam, bo ja akurat na wp.pl mam falshowe reklamy
<szkodnik_> ntat, wpisz w google adblock opera :P
<szkodnik_> ja tak to w kazdym razie znalazlam
<Dreadlish> re
<Mat_Matan> ntat: na FF masz FlashBlock, ToolBarButtons, i ADBlockPlus
<Mat_Matan> mi to starcza, nawet srajbukowe ramki nie wyskakują
<szkodnik_> Mat_Matan,  on pytal o opere ;)
<ntat> Mat_Matan, wiem, że na Ff to jest
<ntat> ;]
<Mat_Matan> zablokowane animacje w gifach, zablokowany flash, zablokowany sj, zablokowane ramki, zablokowane obrazki, zablokowane ładowanie filmików
<Mat_Matan> no bynajmniej mi sie to przydaje
<Mat_Matan> żadnego ścierwa nie ściągam przez GSM
<ntat> :|
<DaZ> opera umie wszystko.
<szkodnik_> Mat_Matan,  opwera nma tryb opera light
<szkodnik_> wlasnie do tego, zeby go uzywac na slabych laczach ;)
<Mat_Matan> szkodnik_: która nie działa jak powinna
<szkodnik_> domyslnie blokuje to chyba wtedy
<szkodnik_> hm
<szkodnik_> nie?
<szkodnik_> u mnie dziala ;)
<ntat> hm, no i zainstalowałem to NoAds i nadal wszystkie flasha hulaja;)
<looonger> sześć
<Mat_Matan> tak samo jak działa opera turbo na opera mobile
<szkodnik_> ntat tam byl jakis skrypt
<szkodnik_> ktory trzeb abylo gdzies umiescic
<Mat_Matan> wlączać co drugi obrazek to żadna nowość
<szkodnik_> i cos gdzies wpisac
<szkodnik_> i dopiero wtedy zaczelo dzialac ;)
<ntat> szkodnik_, aha, dziękuję za szczegółową wskazówkę;]
<szkodnik_> ntat, alez prosze ;) jak ja sobie to umialam wygooglac, to ty  tez pwoinienes sobie poradzic raczej...
<szkodnik_> graliscie w timeshift?
<Mat_Matan> walić timeshift
<szkodnik_> Mat_Matan,  mozesz uscislic wypowiedz?:D
<Mat_Matan> najlepsze zakręcenie w czasie i tak ma The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time
<tar-gz> szkodnik_, posuwać od tyłu. Satysfakcjonuje?
<szkodnik_> tar-gz, pfff wiesz lubie gry, ale nie przesadzajmy, co?
<ntat> to Timeshift musi mieć chyba fajne wymagania, mój komp to z tym sobie by raczej nie poradził;)
<bialy663> nowa pogoda dla podlasia
<bialy663> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnmo3NVPwus
<tar-gz> z tym mudżynem?
<bialy663> nom a
<bialy663> ale dzisiejsza
<szkodnik_> ntat, moj sobe z niektorymi grami radzi, z innymi nie
<szkodnik_> to jest zawsze ruletka
<szkodnik_> bo np nie mialam problemu z odpaleniem pierwszego stalkera, ale juz clear sky nie ruszylo, a to ponioc dokladnie ten sam silnik i ma identyczne wymagania
<tar-gz> To se windowsa zainstaluj albo kub jakąś konsole i nie marudź.
<szkodnik_> mam windowsa :P
<tar-gz> to graj na Windowsie
<szkodnik_> gram :D
<tar-gz> to czego marudzisz?
<szkodnik_> nie marudze przeciez :>
<szkodnik_> tzn jeszcz enie zaczelam
<szkodnik_> mam zaczac?
<szkodnik_> tar-gz, to jakies nowe wcielenie daza?
<szkodnik_> a gdzie czesmir ?:(
<szkodnik_> czester,
<jacekowski> ntat: noads
<szkodnik_> nie czesmir
<ntat> jacekowski, mam noads ale jakieś filtry jeszcze potrzebuję
<jacekowski> ntat: na flasha jest inny plugin
<jacekowski> ntat: to kliknij na ikonke noadsa
<jacekowski> ntat: potem ustawienia
<jacekowski> i zaladuj tam pierwszego filtra z gory
<ntat> dodałem jakieś z Fanboys list
<tar-gz> co chcesz harcesz ?
<harcesz> ?
<tar-gz> harcesz, a harce nocne uprawiasz?
<harcesz> nie, ale mogę przycharceszyć.
<jacekowski> http://www.rp.pl/artykul/28,590605-Deutsche-Bahn--przymarzla-do-szyn.html
<jacekowski> a tak niektorzy twierdza ze u niemcow dobrze
<jacekowski> a w lecie im to nie jedzie
<jacekowski> w zimie nie jedzie
<jacekowski> a pkp jedzie niezaleznie od pogody
<tar-gz> jacekowski, mieszkasz w Polsce?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> w UK
<Dreadlish> heh
<jacekowski> tutaj pierwszy snieg i pociagi stop
<Dreadlish> lpld
<jacekowski> ale w lecie klima zawsze dziala
<Dreadlish> heh
<jacekowski> i to nawet w najstarszych 50 letnich wagonach
<jacekowski> tylko sa glosniejsze
<jacekowski> bo w nowych to tylko szum powietrza z klimatyzacji slychac
<jacekowski> w starych to wszystko slychac
<Dreadlish> prawie jak nasze pkp
<jacekowski> tylko ze tutaj jak juz jedzie to jedzie wedlug rozkladu
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> albo nie jedzie w ogóle
<Nerihsa> :o
<Mat_Matan> Nerihsa: o, mój rozmiar
<Nerihsa> Mat_Matan: ale ja ich prawie nie otworzylem
<tar-gz> ...
<tar-gz> biedny kaleka
<Czolgista> tar-gz: /msg
<Mat_Matan> :|
<Mat_Matan> Nerihsa: o, twój rozmiar xD
<Mat_Matan> ok, ok enough
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: gadasz sam do siebie?
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: czasem trzeba
<Mat_Matan> FOREVER ALONE
<kklimonda> wow, ale mi internet zwolnił :/
<Dreadlish> monologów nie opłaca się głosić
<Dreadlish> jak nie ma widowni
<Dreadlish> bo wtedy uznają cie za wariata
<ntat> bo w rodzinie najważniejsze, żeby ze sobą rozmawiać;]
<gtriderxc> zna ktoś w miarę Gimpa??
<looonger> w miarę dobrze czy w miarę źle?
<looonger> ja znam w miarę słabo
<Biszkopcik> ja nie znam w cale
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ja znam pi razy drzwi
<PushUpek> ja tam znam pi^2
<Dreadlish> xD
<gtriderxc> ok juz sobie poradziłem
<looonger> fajnie, że pomogliśmy
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> medal nam sie leży
<looonger> jesteśmy zajebiści ale nikt nas nie docenia
<thomas82> looonger, z architektury komputerow tez? :)
<Dreadlish> thomas82: łots de prablem?
<looonger> też, tak jak z gimpa
<thomas82> Dreadlish, http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/4728/20110111213149.png
<thomas82>  co oznacza ta kreska nad S0, S1 etc....
<thomas82> wyglada na zwykle NOT... ale pewnosci nie mam ;)
<Dreadlish> nad to jest not
<thomas82> Dzieki, zbyt proste zeby miec pewnosc ze to jest odpowiedz
<thomas82> <medal>
<thomas82> <*v*>
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> obrazek nawet nie chce mi sie załadować wtf? :D
<thomas82> ;D
<thomas82> Dreadlish, sprobuj ten http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/8328/20110111213556.png
<Dreadlish> jeeee
<Dreadlish> załadował sie
<Dreadlish> kreska jest not
<Dreadlish> przez chwile wyglądało to mi jak bramki xora bez ostatniego ora
<thomas82> Dreadlish, czyli gdyby byla bramka AND a nie np NAND bo byloby same S3 ?
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> zapewne
<thomas82> thx, ominelem ten wyklad ;)
<Dreadlish> ja to miałem kiedyś przy okazji
<Dreadlish> gdzieś na uw byłem
<Dreadlish> mieliśmy coś z bramkami
<thomas82> podobnie jak ja, tez bramki i inne duperele wogole nieprzydatne :/ a w piatek egzamin ehh
<Dreadlish> ehh
<Dreadlish> nom
<bt4> winter: ile dzisiej ?
<bt4> ;]
<Dreadlish> hehe
<EsmD> Dreadlish: nie grasz czasem w WoW? Widzialem taki sam nick
<Skrzyp> Heh :)
<Dreadlish> EsmD: zdawało ci sie
<EsmD> nie zdawalo mi se
<EsmD> *sie
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> ale w wowa nie gram
<Dreadlish> przelatując na googlu 15 stron wyników na zapytanie dreadlish uznałem, że jestem jedynym właścicielem tego nicku
#ubuntu-pl 2011-01-12
<kklimonda> "Od dawna działał mi dźwięk na Ubuntu . Jednak ostatnio zacząłem instalować różne inne
<kklimonda> systemy alsa, oss zgodnie z poradnikami usuwałem instalowałem .
<kklimonda> I teraz w ogóle mi dźwięk nie działa"
<kklimonda> no ja..
<kklimonda> co za zmyślny użyszkodnik
<office> specnaz
<foreste> mhm
<foreste> niema w kernelu 2.6.37 tego patcha
<foreste> ;d
<foreste> autogroup
<kklimonda> foreste: no, bo ma być w 2.6.38
<kklimonda> nie wiem skąd ci się to 2.6.37 wzięło
<NightWish`> kklimonda: :)
<kklimonda> foreste: na szczęście można go zasymulować 4 linijkami shella ;)
<kklimonda> NightWish`: no popatrz, kto by pomyślał - 2 w nocy, a ty tutaj :)
<kklimonda> NightWish`: praca, czy zabawa? ;)
<NightWish`> teraz praca po pracy
<NightWish`> wiec zabawa
<NightWish`> robie robote moich podwladnych
<kklimonda> minionami sterujesz? ;)
<NightWish`> jep
<NightWish`> a teraz nowy mi dojdzie
<DaZ> noo, dacie te cztery linijki i wam wydajnosc skoczy o 133745745634%
<DaZ> i wszystkie kompile zaczną kernelować
<DaZ> i w ogóle w końcu stracicie dziewictwo.
<NightWish`> dobra
<NightWish`> juz mi sie nie chce
<DaZ> głupio, że przez ubuntki zasypujące internety informacją OMUJBORZEALEPACZ trudno sie dokopać do tego co to tak właściwie robi [;
<foreste> boze
<foreste> chyba fedora pojdzie umnie na black list
<foreste> system wiesza sie
<foreste> efekt pulpitu zamrozonego
<foreste> i brak reakcji klawiatury ..
<foreste> i mychy
<NightWish`> i zalisz sie na kanale ubuntu? ;d
<NightWish`> ;)
<foreste> chyba znieznawidze systemow opartych na rpm  -.-
<NightWish`> spoko
<NightWish`> ja mam klątwę debianową
<DaZ> bo sie nie znasz.
<NightWish`> ni uja nigdy nie dogadam sie z tym systemem
<NightWish`> ...
<foreste> NightWish`:  ja kocham debiana
<foreste> bo on przynajmniej samobojstwa nie robi
<NightWish`> mojemu ojcu zrobil
<NightWish`> a moj ojciec go uruchamia po to zeby opere otworzyc tylko
<foreste> umnie debian potrafil 40h nonstop pracowac bez resetu
<foreste> debian 6 testing
<kklimonda> 40h? wow ;)
<foreste> no
<foreste> jak siedzialem nonstop
<foreste> ale moglby nawet rok ;x
<kklimonda> 40h nonstop przed komputerem? double wow ;)
<foreste> phi
<foreste> czasami bylo 48 ;P
<NightWish`> [']
<szkodnik_> 48h przed kompem..
<szkodnik_> moze pora poszukac czegos, co sie nazywa zycie?:D
<kklimonda> życie jest nudne, a na końcu się umiera ;)
<foreste> szkodnik_:  bez zartow ;d
<kklimonda> (sory za spojlery ;))
<szkodnik_> foreste,  no co no?
<foreste> jak byla mozliwosc to nie siedzial bym  :P
<szkodnik_> kklimonda,  ja jakos nie mam czasu sie nudzic :Pc
<szkodnik_> zasami mam lenia i mi sie nie chce, ale nudzic, to ja sie nigdy nie nudze :P
<szkodnik_> rch nick mi sie zepsul
<szkodnik> no juz
 * NightWish` ziewa ostrzegawczo
<airborn> nie ziewaj tylko idź spać
<foreste> tesknota mnie zre ;f
<szkodnik> za czym?
<foreste> tylko ze debian ma kde 4.4
<foreste> a tu mam  4.5
<szkodnik> mhm
<szkodnik> no coz, tacy lduzie tez musza byc :P
<NightWish`> :D
<foreste> ale mint jest fajny :P
<NightWish`> zycie jest fajne
<NightWish`> ;>
<airborn> ee
<foreste> chodzi na lapku :P
<airborn> on nie wie o co chodzi :P
<airborn> foreste, taa, prawdziwy sukces :P
<foreste> glupie acpi
<airborn> jednak nie działa?:P
<foreste> tylko min i ubuntu je obsluguje ;]
<foreste> dodatku gnome musi byc
<foreste> bo z kde foch ma
<foreste> kpowersaver nie widzi bateri i zasilacza
<foreste> widzi po wyjeciu i wlozeniu wtyczki do gniaztka od zasilacza
<airborn> ;]
<foreste> a mint i ubuntu sam wykrywa :P
<foreste> przynajmniej tworcy systemow mogli zrobic dodatkowe biblooteki do benq laptop ;d
<foreste> btw
<foreste> benq to nie stare siemens ?
<airborn> dobranoc
<foreste> db
<airborn> foreste, nie
<foreste> ee
<airborn> to chyba różne firmy
<foreste> to jest galaz acer ;/
<foreste> BenQ firma powstała na skutek przekształceń firmy Continental Systems Inc. powstałej w 1984 w firmę Acer Technologies.
<foreste> co za shit chinski xD
<foreste> nowa nazwa firmy benw ti qisda -.-
<foreste> benq
<szkodnik> branic
<foreste> o wielka stopa :P
<PoKrAk> jelol
<PoKrAk> jak sie zwie aplikacja odpalajaca tekst i jezyk
<przemek_> czesc
<przemek_> może ktoś pomóc z wyrażeniami regularnymi?
<m477> jak
<przemek_> potrzebuje wyrażenie typu '/<tag>.*</tag>/' tylko zeby kropa pasowała tez do znaków końca lini
<przemek_> da sie wykonać taką klasę symboli?
<kklimonda> regexp się nie nadaje do parsowania xml czy sgml
<kklimonda> da się to zrobić - jest masa przykładków w necie, najczęściej w dyskusjach na temat "dlaczego parsowanie xml i sgml regexpem to zły pomysł" ;)
<przemek_> a co się nadaje?
<kklimonda> parser xml
<kklimonda> każdy język ma do tego bibliotekę
<przemek_> no to dzięki, idę kopać
<PoKrAk> jak sie zwie aplikacja odpalajaca tekst i jezyk
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: to bardzo łatwo sprawdzić
<PoKrAk> nie kce mi sie gnoma odpalac
<PoKrAk> a wcielo mi polskie znaki :/
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: no to cierp ;)
<PoKrAk> a w e17 odpala sie to bez sudo
<PoKrAk> i nie moge zmienic jezyka :/
<tar-gz> Jak ja nienawidze mojej karty graficznej!
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: wymien
<tar-gz> nie opłaca mi się.
<PoKrAk> to niecierp jej dalej :)
<tar-gz> co zaisntaluje sterowniki to coś z nimi nie tak jest
<shpaq> mornin'
<lisu> re
<tar-gz> jaki wpis do conkyrc odpowiada za wielkość czcionki?
<tar-gz> ślepy jestem ...
<shpaq> fontsize?
<|Lamik> Witam, jest jakis plik ktory instaluje kodeki audio i wideo?
<|Lamik> Jakis program, albo plik dev
<|Lamik> deb*
<PoKrAk> zainstaluj vlc
<|Lamik> Vlc to do filmow, a do muzyki jaki? Banshee sam znajdzie sobie kodeki?
<PoKrAk> mpg123 mpg321 xmms itp
<tar-gz> |Lamik, vlc jest do muzyki
<|Lamik> Poradzilem sobie troche inaczej, zainstalowalem vlc jako otwarzacz filmow i filmy mi dzialaly, a do musyki banshee i znalzl sam sobie kodeki
<|Lamik> tar-gz: Vlc jest do muzyki? A to nie otwarzacz filmowy? To jaki jest otwarzacz filmow?
<|Lamik> Najlepije jak na linuxa byl bym subedit, bo on otwieral i filmy avi, rmvb ale i rowniez dvd i nie bylo z niczym problemu
<tar-gz> Koffeine ściagnij
<tar-gz> Totem jest do filmów
<|Lamik> A totem obsluguje<nie jestem pewny zy tak to sie pisze>, napisy oraz filmy dvd?
<tar-gz> ...;
<tar-gz> ja tez taki jestem?
<|Lamik> Jestem. sorki zly klawisz :D, pisales cos :D?
<|Lamik> Tak
<onedeep69> czesc
<onedeep69> pytanie, jakies narzedzie pod windows, ktorym zeskanuje 192.168.*.* u siebie w lanie?
<onedeep69> bo nie pamietam ip drugiego routera, ktory jest jako ap podpiety do innego routera. ;)
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<winter> onedeep69: nmap chyba
<onedeep69> no co ty
<onedeep69> juz patrze
<onedeep69> a faktycznie, jak milo ;)
<onedeep69> dzieki
<winter> 5,40
<onedeep69> wersja juz nie ma znaczenia, chyba 1.0 by wystarczylo do tego co potrzebuje ;)
<winter> po co ściągać stare jak możesz najnowszą
<orneo1212> wiecie moze czy moge w compiz ustawic aby zamiast zmieniac rozmiar skalowal mi okno?
<onedeep69> ciekawe
<onedeep69> nie wykryl mi drugiego routera
<onedeep69> linksys
<onedeep69> a nie, po czyms takim 192.168.0.* zeskanowal tylko do 188
<onedeep69> ciekawe czemu
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Biszkopcik> re
<PoKrAk> er
 * winter popija kawę i wypala 7dmą płytę
<tar-gz> winter, co piracisz?
<winter> db
<tar-gz> ..., a co to?
<winter> dragon ball
<qermit> winter: które?
<winter> wszystkie
<winter> znajomemu
<tar-gz> błe ...
 * winter odpala papierosa
<tar-gz> Nie fajne to było.
<winter> kultowe, ale co zrobisz
<qermit> winter: a masz tą część z równoległymi światami?
<winter> mam all oprócz evolution
<qermit> evolution to ta pełnometrażowa tak?
<winter> na demonoidzie jestwszystko ładnie seedowane jeśli cię to interesuje
<bialy663> qermit: tak
<winter> evolutin to ten z żywymi aktorami, nie animowany z grubsza
<bialy663> nom
<bialy663> pełnometrażowy z aktorami
<bialy663> ale a samą myśl chce się żygać
<qermit> winter: oficjalnie nie interesuje mnie filmy pobierane z sieci za pomoca p2p
<tar-gz> to yeż nie fajne było.
<qermit> tar-gz: wolałeś pokemony?
<qermit> albo czarodziejkę z księżyca?
<qermit> czy może yattamana?
<bialy663> yataman i czarodziejka były fajne
<winter> yattaman był nieźle zboczony
<qermit> yattaman
<winter> co drugi odcinek goła laska
<qermit> Dronio -     24-letnia blondynka, próżna i inteligentna liderka bandy oszustów. Jej marzeniem jest wyjść kiedyś za mąż. Nosi czarno-czerwony strój oraz maskę zakrywającą oczy.
<qermit> fajne marzenie :)
<bialy663> no a nie
<qermit> jak dla mnie super
<bialy663> a czarodziejkę próbowałem oglądać rok temu
<bialy663> nie da się
<bialy663> ;<
<tar-gz> bialy663, kiedyś z tego hentai był.
<amkrankruleuen> Czesc
<tar-gz> amkrankruleuen, czaderski nick
<amkrankruleuen> tar-gz: Jestes 323 osoba ktora mi o tym pisze :>
<tar-gz> na ścianie sobie krechy drapiesz?
<bialy663> amkrankruleuen: fajny nick
<amkrankruleuen> tar-gz: Zapisuje w notesiku
<amkrankruleuen> O to juz mamy 324
<bialy663> a sprawdzasz czy sie powtarza?
<amkrankruleuen> Tak, w postaci hasha mam zapisane, nick => ilosc razy
<qermit> amkrankruleuen: wstaw mi nayoutube jak wymawiać twojego nika, bo mi sie nie chce czytać
<Caemyr> amkrankruleuen: fajny nick
<amkrankruleuen> ... :(
<Caemyr> ciekawe czy....
<Caemyr> amkrankruleuen: fajny nick amkrankruleuen: fajny nick amkrankruleuen: fajny nick amkrankruleuen: fajny nick amkrankruleuen: fajny nick amkrankruleuen: fajny nick amkrankruleuen: fajny nick amkrankruleuen: fajny nick
<kklimonda> nudzi się wam
<amkrankruleuen> Ten wpis sobie daruje
<bialy663> troche
<Mat_Matan> bry
<TheNumb> Nudzi się wam bo macie Ubuntu. Fajnie się patrzy na output GCC w Gentoo ;-)
<Mat_Matan> TheNumb: fascynujące jak moda na sukces
<Mat_Matan> i zależności więcej niż w ich rodzinie :D
<TheNumb> Mat_Matan: dokładnie ;-)
<Dreadlish> elo
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> po co mi tapety?
<Dreadlish> jak i tak przez większość czasu przełączam się między operą i full-screen terminalem
<foreste> lol
<foreste> czesc ld
<Dreadlish> heh
<foreste> kurde zaraz format /
<Dreadlish> rozwiń myśl bo nie rozumiem
<foreste> pozbycie fedory 14 xD
<foreste> zawiesza sie to ;s
<natalka> ahojte
<Biszkopcik> ahujtam
<natalka> masz dałna
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> oboje macie
<Dreadlish> :D
<natalka> ale on ma bardziej!
<natalka> mam pytanie
<Mat_Matan> *a chuj te
<natalka> jak zainstalowac simsy 3 na ubuntu?
<Dreadlish> jakby się dało to by się dało
<Dreadlish> na winehq.org sprawdź
<Quintasan> \o
<natalka> dlaczego jest tylko wersja na maka i na windowsa?
<Dreadlish> bo nikt im nie płaci za linucha ...
<natalka> dlaczego?
<Mat_Matan> natalka: sugerujesz że posiadam takie nazwisko czy chorobę, bo twój nade nadinterpretacyjny język oraz nad infantylne słownictwo zbiło mnie z tropu
<natalka> nie pisze infantylnie
<natalka> ahojte to po czesku, witajcie
<natalka> młotku
<Quintasan> natalka: nie obrażamy innych na kanale
<natalka> nie obrażam
<Quintasan> natalka: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=16664
<natalka> głupi ten kanał
<Quintasan> ...
<Dreadlish> czego głupi
<winter> o/
<pakos> to wyjdz :|
<Dreadlish> wymaga inteligencji
<Dreadlish> ze strony obu stron
<Dreadlish> elo winter
<Dreadlish> jak tam dzion?
<gtriderxc> QRDEEEEEE!! wziąłem koleżanki sprzęta do przeinstalowania windy
<Dreadlish> gtriderxc: i po co?
<Dreadlish> pożyczyć ci pirata?
<gtriderxc> włączam go przed chwilą...
<gtriderxc> a tam...
<Dreadlish> sie włączył?
<gtriderxc> ROBAKI ZE ŚRODKA WYIEGAJĄ!!!
<Dreadlish> uuu
<Dreadlish> to wyczyścić trzeba
<gtriderxc> zdebugowa“ć sie mówi:)
<Dreadlish> daj mi, ja wezme to wyczyszcze drucianką
<gtriderxc> ma ktoś debuggera do hardwaru??
<gtriderxc> nie dosc ze serwis na łądny uśmniech to jeszcze chata do dezynfekcji
<winter> Dreadlish: Dreadlish żegnałem się z natalka
<Dreadlish> acha :D
<Dreadlish> ale i tak sie dzisiaj nie witałem
<Dreadlish> to się powitałem
<natalka> ze mną?
<Dreadlish> nie... z winterem
<Mat_Matan> natalka: z tobą to sie wyrwiszmat może zająć, on jest od inteligentnych gimnazjalistek grających w simsy
<natalka> ja juz dawno skonczylam gimnazjum
<natalka> a simsy przeszlam juz 3 razy!
<Mat_Matan> wyrwiszmat: wake up, we have job 4u
<bialy663> łał
<Mat_Matan> natalka: haxorzysz
<Mat_Matan> jesteś pro gamer
<natalka> ;)
<Mat_Matan> PONGa też pewnie przeszłaś
<natalka> tylko ze jedynke
<natalka> nie wiem co to pong
<qermit> natalka: poka fotke
<natalka> nie
<Mat_Matan> qermit: wiesz że za pedofilie się siedzi :P
<natalka> i dwójkę
<natalka> dwujkę
<natalka> simsy
<natalka> a chce jeszcze 3
<Mat_Matan> natalka: przejdź słownik
<natalka> bo sa lepsze
<qermit> Mat_Matan: a ty co? z teheranu czy jaki inny arab że kobietom zabraniasz twarzy pokazać?
<natalka> napisałam obie wersje bo nie byłam pewna
<Mat_Matan> qermit: woman ar good for 3 things, cooking, cleaning, and vagina :P
<Mat_Matan> *are
<natalka> a gówno prawda!
<wyrwiszmat> wut wut
<natalka> meżczyźni lepiej gotują
<qermit> Mat_Matan: wiesz, zmywanie naczyń to chyba ich najwięjsza zaleta, z resztą bym polemizował
<wyrwiszmat> co kto chce
<Mat_Matan> qermit: no dla czego kobiety mają małe stopy
<natalka> mężczyźnie nie potrafią zmywać naczyń fakt
<Mat_Matan> żeby bliżej zmywaka stały
<natalka> moj kolega z pracy myje swoj kubek tylko raz w tygodniu!
<qermit> Mat_Matan: żeby mogły trafić w twoje krocze precyzyjniej
<natalka> co uwazam za obrzydliwe
 * AaaA nigdy nie mył kubka w pracy
<Mat_Matan> qermit: i have balls of steel
<qermit> natalka: poza tym i tak wiemy oboje że nie jesteś kobietą, bo kobiet na ircu nie ma
<natalka> to masz juz malo miejsca na herbatę
<natalka> qermit, to czym jestem?
<qermit> facetem
<natalka> chciałabym
 * AaaA uważa, że jak stary kubek sie zapcha to można użyć nowego
<Mat_Matan> natalka: nie jesz mięsa, nie pijesz i nie bierzesz narkotyków, jesteś emo
<Mat_Matan> a emo tego nie robią
<natalka> jem mięso
<Mat_Matan> natalka: mięso zjada ciebie
<Caemyr> natalka: to czego nie jesz?
<natalka> malin
<natalka> miodu
<natalka> smażonej cebuli
<Mat_Matan> natalka: to jesteś true emo, true emo tego nie jedzą
<Mat_Matan> szacun, emomartynka była by dumna
<natalka> nie jestem emo
<natalka> zwyczajnie mam depresje
<natalka> a nie kurde emo od razu
<natalka> nawet nie mam czarnych wlosow
<Mat_Matan> natalka: ta, a ja odczuwam empatię
<natalka> a ja nic nie odczuwam
<natalka> chce grac w simsy
<winter> włącz kamerkę i pokaż jak chcesz bardzo grać w simsy
<Mat_Matan> natalka: przecięłaś za głęboko, tak to jest, przetniesz nerwy lub ścięgna i już się nie podetrzesz
<ChaosEngine> re
<Mat_Matan> winter: ++
<Dreadlish> heh
<natalka> ale co przeciełam?
<Mat_Matan> natalka: za głęboko się pocięłaś
<natalka> jak ja sie nie tne
<Dreadlish> nie rozumiem ludzi, którzy kupują gry
<Caemyr> natalka: nie szukaj zrozumienia na sieci
<natalka> zrozumienie tylko na smutnomi.pl
<natalka> :D
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: nie rozumiem ludzi którzy grają na komputerze
<Mat_Matan> :)
<natalka> masz konsole?
<Mat_Matan> natalka: nie jedną
<natalka> simsy to nie gra
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: no wiesz czasem pograć można, ale kurde wydawać 900zł w miesiąc na same gry to jest samobójstwo
<natalka> więc sie nie liczy
<Dreadlish> natalka: on ma jedną z najstarszych konsol jakie instnieją
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: e... ja tyle wydaję... ale na 2mc...
<natalka> co to 2mc?
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: ale ja tu mówie o napaleńcach, a nie kolekcjonerach
<Dreadlish> ty jesteś inna osoba
<Dreadlish> bo ty znasz wartość
<Dreadlish> a ja ostatnio u siebie pegasusa znalazłem
<natalka> ooo
<Mat_Matan> natalka: 24h*7*[31+30}
<natalka> jazda, tam sie wkladało takie żółte coś
<natalka> aa
<Mat_Matan> natalka: cartridge...
<natalka>  ze miesiące
<natalka> noo
<natalka> takie jakby kasety
<qermit> Dreadlish: ja swojego rozmontowałem na części pierwsze
<Dreadlish> cardridge
<Mat_Matan> boże ocal królową...
<natalka> jak bylam mala to mielismy taki komputer, ze gry byly na kasetach
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: jeszcze ostatnio znalazłem commodora, ale nie chce mi sie iść po niego
<natalka> jak muzyka
 * winter ma amigę 1200 :8)
<Dreadlish> mój ojciec kiedyś miał kilka konsol
<Dreadlish> ale kurde są gdzieś w domu
<Dreadlish> pewnie na strychu "starym"
<Mat_Matan> Pegasus czyli Famiclon to klon Nintendo Famicom który zowstałw wydany w japonii, europejska i amerykańska wersja zwały się NES [Nintendo Entertainment System]
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: jak masz magnetofon działający do C64 to kupię
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: magnetofon mam, czy działający - nie wiem
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: magnetofon mi się przyda
<natalka> po co ci to?
<natalka> do czego?
<Dreadlish> natalka: bo to jest K O L E K C J O N E R i mu trzeba
<Dreadlish> nie rozumiesz wartości niektórych rzeczy
<Dreadlish> idź się powieś
<natalka> a
<Dreadlish> prostsze niż cięcie
<natalka> nie powiesze sie
<Mat_Matan> natalka: mam konsolę starszą niż twoja matula
<natalka> poczekam az mnie auto szefa potrąci
<natalka> moja mama ma 55 lat
<Mat_Matan> natalka: ja nie będę czekał, kupię stara
<Mat_Matan> sprzedam kolekcję i kupię starą scanie z naczepą i pojadę tam gdzie mieszkasz
<natalka> ile lat ma twoja konsola?
<Mat_Matan> natalka: sobie zobacz
<natalka> dąbrowa górnicza
<Mat_Matan> Magnavox Odyssey
<Mat_Matan> pierwsza seria
<Dreadlish> ja bym kupił amiśke jakąś
<Dreadlish> ale kurde nie mam gdzie i nie mam za co ;d
<natalka> 72 rocznik?
<Mat_Matan> ta
<Dreadlish> starsza od ciebie na pewno :D
<natalka> to mlodsza od mojej mamy
<natalka> ale starsza od mojego bylego
<Mat_Matan> jak kupię ARCADE ponga to będę miał konsolę starszą niż twoja matula
<natalka> a on byl stary
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: no to sorry, ale ja mam starszą, bo gdzieś mam
<natalka> ale w wieku pana darka ode mnie z pracy
<Dreadlish> przerabianego milion razy
<Dreadlish> tzn. rozbebeszonego przez mojego ojca
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: co ty Q2 masz, Tenis for two?!
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: ta, a przynajmnij tak mi się zdaje
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: co to za maszyna, muszę ją mieć
<Mat_Matan> to chyba musi być coś z pierwszej generacji
<Mat_Matan> albo z początków
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: najpierw to musze wykopać commodora, bo to gdzieś tam jest
<Mat_Matan> bo raczej wojskowej maszyny nie masz i oscyloskopu żeby grać w Tenis for two
<natalka> moj ulubiony serial jest w tv
<natalka> jestem szczesliwa
<Dreadlish> no nie mam
<Dreadlish> oscyloskop mam
<Dreadlish> ale wojskowej maszyny nie :D
<natalka> po co ci oscyloskop?
<natalka> i jak to dziala i do czego sluzy
<natalka> ?
<natalka> haaalllo
<Mat_Matan> natalka: jesteś za głupia żeby znać taki sprzęt
<Mat_Matan> pretsz maro nieczysta
<natalka> ale wyjasnij mi prosze
<qermit>  /join #suitasne_pogaduchy
<natalka> zrozumiem
<fi9o> :x
<natalka> i nie mow mi ze jestem glupia
<Mat_Matan> qermit: join #trollownia
<qermit> natalka: to pokasz fotke
<Mat_Matan> natalka: właśnie udowodniłaś że jesteś
<natalka> http://www.obrazky.pl/obrazky/fotomontaz-dziewczyna-515-OBRAZKY.PL.jpg
<natalka> moja fotka
<natalka> jak niby udowodnilam?
<qermit> natalka: a pokaż jak robisz zeza
<fi9o> -.-'
<fi9o> To jak juz ma pokazywac to moze cos wiecej...
<fi9o> Co mnie jej zez interesuje...
<fi9o> A wiadomo co faceta zadowoli :)
<Mat_Matan> natalka: z przodu plecy z tyłu plecy pan bóg stworzył cię dla hecy?
<qermit> fi9o: i jak ja niby porownam twarze z 2 obrazow?
<natalka> http://www.meddean.luc.edu/lumen/Meded/medicine/pulmonar/PD/strabismus1.jpg
<fi9o> qermit: Cycki.
<fi9o> Po co wiecej? :x
<natalka> http://c.wrzuta.pl/wi7760/6fe3fd6b0007b42445166af3/0/cycki
<fi9o> natalka: O, powietrze Ci uszlo :)
<natalka> haha
<natalka> noo
<fi9o> Trzeba taka pompka nozna dopompowac.
<qermit> fi9o: na stacje pod kompresor
<fi9o> qermit: Tez mozna.
<fi9o> natalka: Nosisz ze soba powietrze sprezone? ;)
<Mat_Matan> fi9o: ta... już się zalogowałem :|
<natalka> tak
<natalka> do obrony
<bialy663> lol
<bialy663> najs
<bialy663> obrona powietrzem
<natalka> zamaist zadawac osobistepytania, lepiej opowiedz mi o oscyloskopach
<natalka> tak!
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Mat_Matan> bialy663: gdyby ją chmura zaatakowała
<Mat_Matan> albo jak Fan z Liero :D
<bialy663> xD
<fi9o> natalka: Ale mnie oscyloskopy nie interesuja... wole cycki.
<fi9o> Mat_Matan: Liero++
<Mat_Matan> fi9o: na oscyloskopie sobie cycki zrób :F
<Dreadlish> da sie
<natalka> http://cyberkot.com/blog/cycki2.jpg
<Dreadlish> i nawet fajnie wychodzi
 * qermit umie tylko tetrisa na oscyloskopie zrobic
<natalka> jak sie robi cycki na oscyloskopie?
<natalka> czy takie cos w ksztalcie telewizora?
<Dreadlish> normalnie
<Mat_Matan> natalka: przystawiasz cycki do próbnika 1 i 2
<Dreadlish> allegro jest posrane
<natalka> juz wiem co to
<Mat_Matan> i rysujesz cycki
<Dreadlish> przypomina mi że dawno nie kupowałem nic u nich, choć robiłem to w niedziele :D
<natalka> to takie cos do mierzenia prądu
<Mat_Matan> natalka: tak, na kształt telewizora LCD
<Mat_Matan> natalka: tak, oscyloskop to woltomierz
<Mat_Matan> FUUU
<Dreadlish> oscyloskop to wszystkomierz :D
<Mat_Matan> alem gafę szczelił
<qermit> Mat_Matan: nie, oscyloskop to komputer
<Mat_Matan> amperomierz
<natalka> nieee
<Mat_Matan> qermit: jak oscyloskop to kalkulator
<natalka> tam sie rysuje taka kreska w ksztalcie bicia serca
<Dreadlish> prundomierz, częstotliwościomierz i wszystko w ogóle
<Mat_Matan> natalka: tak, widmo
<natalka> widmo
<natalka> to ja znam IR
<natalka> tylko
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> łer iz maj moc
<Mat_Matan> natalka: i tak, przestań interpretować na swój sposób obrazki z wiki których nie rozumiesz
<natalka> i umiem je analizowac jak mam ksiązki
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: pewnie z lib qt
<Dreadlish> MOC Music On Console
<Dreadlish> qt ssie
<Dreadlish> japierdole
<Dreadlish> musze zapisać sobie to gdzieś
<Dreadlish> zrobie sobie skrypt
<Dreadlish> date >> lold
<Dreadlish> echo "Siostra słucha reggae" >> lold
<natalka> co?
<Mat_Matan> reggae sux
<Mat_Matan> classic music rox
<Dreadlish> każdy woli to co lubi
<Dreadlish> ja do klasycznych nic nie mam
<Dreadlish> bo grałem ich przez jakieś 5 lat w muzycznej
 * Mat_Matan skilluje na parapet [pianino cyfrowe 88 klawiszy]
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: akordeon szkoła muzyczna 1 stopnia, skończona z wyróżnieniem :D
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: akordeon hero? :D
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: yez
 * Mat_Matan umie grać na okarynie
 * Mat_Matan nie chodził do szkoły muzycznej
 * Dreadlish chodził i jest proud of this
<Mat_Matan> szkoda mi kasy było :P
<Mat_Matan> wolałem kupić magnavoxa
<Dreadlish> wiesz no 60zł za semestr to nie jest dużo :D
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: do teraz ci się przyznam, nut nie umiem czytać :P
<Dreadlish> no niestety
<Dreadlish> każdy ma inne zdupienie
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: większość gram ze słuchu albo wyskillowałem na ruchy
<Dreadlish> heh
<Psotnick> jak moja babka od muzyki w podstawówce napisała nuty to nikt nie umiał się odczytać(łącznie z nią) :)
<Mat_Matan> lol
<Dreadlish> lol'd
<ntat> Procesor: 100%, temp:+58°C, ładny wynik;)
<Dreadlish> nom
 * Mat_Matan umie zagrać na pianinie contre, duke nukem, mario i kilka z innych gier
<Dreadlish> 100%, 43*C, pdc t4200 - ładny wyniczek :D
<Mat_Matan> hmm... jak to się sprawdzało
<Dreadlish> sensors ?
<Psotnick> Mat_Matan: zjadło Ci 'w' :D
<Dreadlish> /proc/cpuinfo ?
<ntat> Dreadlish, tylko u mnie 100% cały czas
<Dreadlish> ntat: u mnie od 15 min
<Dreadlish> lol'd
<Dreadlish> nie mam vima?
<Dreadlish> przecież w gentoo zawsze było standardowo
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: nano lepsziejsze
<Mat_Matan> vim jest przaśny
<ntat> Dreadlish, standardowo to chyba vi jest
<Dreadlish> no niestety
<Dreadlish> :D
<ntat> ;]
<qrq> Hi
<bialy663> iH
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> po co ja vima instaluje
<Dreadlish> sedem moge to załatwić
<Psotnick> właśnie mi koleżanka napisała coś takiego <ona> ej, bo mi się to w jakimś dziwnym formacie ściągnęło <ja>jakim? <ona> avi
<Psotnick> lol
<Mat_Matan> Psotnick: napisz żeby sobie przekonwertowała do flv :P
<Psotnick> napisałem, żeby nagrała na płytkę ;D
<Mat_Matan> Psotnick: wbijaj na #trollownia
<qrq> Gnomownia :D
<Psotnick> a jest też kdeownia :D?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: używam, ale nano nie ma regexpów
<Mat_Matan> a no
<harcesz> transkrypt dyskusji o prywatyzacji szkolnictwa na UW - http://piratepad.net/vmXC5xdYwP na żywo klikam
<Dreadlish> piszesz na żywca?
<harcesz> ta
<Dreadlish> ok
<harcesz> ciekawostka, nie da się przeklejać z tomboya
<harcesz> musze via gedit :/
<Dreadlish> uuu
<Dreadlish> a ja musze wklejać przez leafpada
<Dreadlish> bo mi nie obsługuje schowka czy tam czegoś
<foreste> mial ktos sytuacje taka z
<foreste> xorg puchl ?
<Dreadlish> foreste: tzn?
<foreste> tzn w zuzyciu ram
<Dreadlish> 89mb xorga
<Dreadlish> o ile to jest dobrze pokazywane
<foreste> na start bieze 5 %
<foreste> RAM
<Dreadlish> lold
<Dreadlish> ile masz ramu?
<foreste>  po jakims bierze 12%
<foreste> 1gb ram ;d
<Dreadlish> ja mam 2
<Dreadlish> i mi bierze 0.4%
<Dreadlish> openbox + 3 karty opery + urxvt
<Dreadlish> uptime 2h 36 min
<Dreadlish> foreste: jaki wm/de?
<Dreadlish> zw restart xów
<foreste> tzn ?
<|Lamik> Mam pytanko, xfce ma taki sam program co gnome do polaczen z internetem?
<Dreadlish> Window Manager/Desktop Environment
<Dreadlish> |Lamik: pewno ta
<foreste> kde 4.4
<foreste> kwin
<foreste> kde 4.5
<Dreadlish> foreste: no i znasz przyczynę swego problemu
<foreste> btw
<foreste> mhm
<foreste> ale na ddebianie na kde 4.4 tego nie mialem
<foreste> a czasami efekt zwisu systemu mam ;d
<Dreadlish> ale spróbuj odpalić na czym innym
<Dreadlish> to zobaczysz czy masz tak samo
<|Lamik> Zna ktos program lub strone gdzie znajde sterowniki do kompa na windowsa? Bo na 7 sam instaluje, a na xp nigdzie nie moge znaleźć ;/
<Dreadlish> |Lamik: google.pl -> producent płyty głównej/tego co chcesz
<foreste> omg seven ;x
<Dreadlish> foreste: mi sie sam zjebał
<Dreadlish> z używania :D
<Dreadlish> jak zrobiłem tą ich "naprawę"
<Dreadlish> to napisał że nie potrafi
<Dreadlish> co za szajska płyta :D
<Dreadlish> na następny dzień odpalam - chodzi :D
<foreste> nie dopracowany system :P
<|Lamik> Szukałem tak :), Zreszta jak chcesz zobacz sam. Samsung RV510-A02
<|Lamik> Na stronie producenta nawet nie pisze jaka to karta :d
<foreste> ale jest kolejna parodia microsoftu
<foreste> wmp7 ;d
<|Lamik> :P
<|Lamik> Najlepsze jest w microsoft to, ze oni nie wspieraja sterownikow do laptopow innych firm<a sami nie robia>
<foreste> ktory wysyla sam pakiety internetowe przez 3g
<|Lamik> I do serwisu dostalem laptopa z vista, i pan chcial Xp
<Dreadlish> rv510?
<|Lamik> Gdy instalowalem xp to mialem to wyszlo; ze mam za nowy komp.. Zadzwonilem do microsoftu :d
<qermit> |Lamik: producenci mają kod to mogą sobie napisać
<|Lamik> To pani nie ogarnieta powieziala mi ze ona nie pomoze bo nie wspieraja innychkart, ze mam zadzwonic do producenta..
<qermit> i dobrze ci powiedziala
<|Lamik> Rv510-A02.. Chyba ze inne wersje maja tez ta karte
<foreste> a ludzie placa rachunki wieksze 7 x ;d
<|Lamik> Bo RV510 jest kilka :)\
<|Lamik> Kartami grafiki chyba tylko sie roznia
<|Lamik> qermit: Ale to jak zainstalowac xp? Przeciesz to nie wina laptopa ze dali nowszy dysk..
<foreste> |Lamik:
<qermit> |Lamik: normalnie, dodajesz stery do SATA do instalki i instalujesz
<|Lamik> To microsoft powinien miec jakis dodatek ktory wczytuje nowszedytski
<qermit> (albo jak lubisz to z dyskietki)
<|Lamik> A jak mam orginalna plyte?
<foreste> uzyj programu mobility modder
<|Lamik> I laptopa bez dyskietek :D
<qermit> |Lamik: to mozesz uzyc dyskietki ze sterami
<qermit> |Lamik: to kup sobie stacje dyskietek na usb
<bialy663> modyfikujesz płytkę nlitem
<qermit> bialy663: ja zawsze recznie modyfikuje
<Dreadlish> |Lamik: z a01 będą ...
<bialy663> i wypalasz na nowej plytce
<Dreadlish> ale US :D
<qermit> nlite jakies gowno jeszcze pakuje zawsze
<foreste> a ustawiles ahci w bios ?
<|Lamik> qermit: Kupil bym, ale nie bede kupowaql na raz, dlatego olalem to
<|Lamik> Dreadlish: A to beda takie same? A znalazles z A01?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> http://www.samsung.com/us/support/downloads/NP-RV510-A01US
<|Lamik> Bo ja do wi-fi tak, ale do eternet nie.
<Dreadlish> angielski support
<qermit> |Lamik: jak pracujesz w serwisie komputerowym to sobie zrob infrastrukture do automatycznej instalacji windowsow
<Dreadlish> bo w polskim gówno jest :D
<foreste> |Lamik:  zainstaluj ubuntu xD
<|Lamik> qermit: Taki problem mialem 1 raz, to poprostu zaproponowalem 7 i sie zgodzil :)
<|Lamik> foreste: Ludzie mysla ze ubunyu gryzie, po 2 wiekszosc ludzi gra na kopmpach, a nie kazdy chce sie bawic z grami i wine
<Caemyr> |Lamik: co to za karta?
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> a i tak większość chodzi
<Dreadlish> to jest jakiś broadcom jak zawsze
<Dreadlish> (z LP-PHY albo N-PHY)
<foreste> |Lamik:
<Caemyr> przydaloby sie dokladniej
<foreste> jaki chip ?
<Caemyr> pci\Vendor|Device
<|Lamik> Caemyr: Jaka sieciowa? Nie wiem o czym mowisz: d
<|Lamik> Dreadlish: Juz sciagam, dzieki.. Zaraz sprawdze czy te dzialaja
<Dreadlish> nmzc
<Dreadlish> ja ide coś zjeść
<Dreadlish> ale i tak samsunga trzeba opierniczyć
<Dreadlish> bo powinni dać
<Dreadlish> a w ogóle żadnych nie dali (...)
<|Lamik> Dreadlish: Mialem partycje z sterami ale pod 7..
<foreste> samsungi sa tylko optyka dobra
<Caemyr> inaczej zapytam
<foreste> reszte sajsen :)
<Caemyr> do jakich urzadzen szukasz sterow?
<|Lamik> Caemyr: Rv510-S02, ale juz znalazlem
<Caemyr> to jest nazwa lapka
<Caemyr> jesli nie masz sterow u producenta
<|Lamik> A jest jakas aplikacja ktora pozwala zmienianie pulpitow,bo w compizie sie da.. A tutaj na xfce nie chce compiza, a mam tylko myszka
<Caemyr> to sprawdzasz co to za urzadzenie i szukasz referencyjnych, bezposrednio u producenta urzadzenia
<|Lamik> Ok, teraz juz mam to spoko
<|Lamik> Nie ma nikt propozycji :d
<qrq> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddeD9XYjIEQ&fmt=18
<tar-gz> fane ;-)
<tar-gz> Cześć Majk
<qrq> :)
<qrq> Świetny ten klip :)
<Dreadlish> re
<Dreadlish> czyżby nowy kernel?
<tar-gz> nie
<tar-gz> zielony
<Dreadlish> śmieszne =.=
<Dreadlish> że aż "hue hue hue"
<Dreadlish> ty i tak go nie zobaczysz bo masz debiana :D
<tar-gz> archa też mam xD
<Dreadlish> no to zobaczysz
<tar-gz> nie
<tar-gz> nie chce tego
<Dreadlish> jeżeli cię uraziłem to powiedz
<tar-gz> czym?
<tar-gz> że mam debiana?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> ogólnie
<Dreadlish> zarąbie sie
<Dreadlish> CZEGO NIE ZAUWAŻYŁEM SEKCJI STAGING DRIVERS?
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: *czemu
<Mat_Matan> jak już to "CZEGO nie zauważyłem W sekcji ..."
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> ja mówie po polskiemu
<Mat_Matan> *tak
<Dreadlish> miało być dlaczego
 * lisu ziewa
 * Mat_Matan rzuca m&m'sa w lisu
 * fi9o w powietrzu przechwytuje tego m&m'sa po czym pozera go bez mrugniecia okiem!
 * Dreadlish flooduje switcha i robi go na huba i każdy dostaje m&m'sa
<Mat_Matan> infinite m&m's, problem red&yellow fags?
<fi9o> Dreadlish: Z takim rozumowaniem to powinienes afryke zbawic.
<fi9o> No i haiti.
<Mat_Matan> jak wyłączyć paste spod środkowego przycisku myszki (przycisk spod scrolla)
<Mat_Matan> <fi9o> ;]
<Mat_Matan> aaaa... jeszcze fi9o urwało....
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: jaki term?
<Mat_Matan> właśnie żaden
<Dreadlish> no to jaki kurde terminal?
<Mat_Matan> jak coś mam skopiowanego gdzie tylko w pole sie wkliknę tym przyciskiem to się wkleja
<Dreadlish> no to nie tylko ty masz pan tak
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: mi w x'ach to wkleja
<Dreadlish> bo mi też tak robi
<NightWish`> dobry wieczór
<Dreadlish> elo bt4
<Dreadlish> elo NightWish`
<bt4> witam
<bt4> win
<Dreadlish> ?
<NightWish`> Dreadlish: hejo ;)
<Dreadlish> jak tam?
<NightWish`> nudno
<NightWish`> znowu pracuje
<NightWish`> bleh
<bt4> winter: pijesz jakie piwo dzisiaj?
<Dreadlish> sorry
<Dreadlish> musiałem coś stestować
<NightWish`> ;)
 * PushUpek_ ziewa
<bikstopa> ma ktos pomysl gdzie zamowic z tania wysylka http://demotywatory.pl/2545902/Japonczycy ?:D
<bt4> nie
<Mat_Matan> 1st
<Enlik> nexst
<bikstopa> http://adkuchni.blox.pl/resource/DEKODER.jpg xf
<qermit> bikstopa: znajomy mówi że zna
 * NightWish` ziewa skromnie
<Guest60552> Hello mam problem, systemik(aptosid) po dluzszej pracy 7-8 godzin zawiesza sie nie wiem gdzie szukac przyczyny
<zonk234> Witam, czy ktos mial kiedys problem z zamontowaniem pendriv'a?
<zonk234> nie pojawia mi sie w /dev, chociaz system wykrywa nowe urzadzenie usb.
<Guest60552> mhhhh a w czym tkwi problem
<Guest60552> lsusb ?
<zonk234> lsusb nie wykrywa
<zonk234> ...
<PushUpek> zobacz co dmesg pisze ci
<zonk234> unable to enumerate device on port X
<zonk234> on port 4
<zonk234> nie jest to wina portu usb ani braku sterownika
<zonk234> kilkakrotnie nie wiem z jakiego powodu zostal wykryty i automatycznie zomontowany przez system
<Guest60552> system masz ubuntu ?
<zonk234> tak 10.04  2.6.32-27
<Guest60552> na innym systemie nie masz problemu z zamontowaniem go ?
<PushUpek> zonk234: http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/04/18/solved-unable-to-enumerate-usb-device-disabling-ehci_hcd/ (wystarczyło pogooglać chwilę)
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2cvczl9> (at www.absolutelytech.com)
<zonk234> no wlasnie na innym systemie dziala bez problemu
<Guest60552> fdisk -l
<Guest60552> dmesg | tail
<Guest60552> podaj loga calego co Ci wyswietli
<zonk234> sudo fdisk -l -> tylko sda
<zonk234> [ 3309.032047] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 110
<zonk234> [ 3309.100360] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<zonk234> [ 3309.344034] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 111
<zonk234> [ 3309.412348] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<zonk234> [ 3309.600358] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<zonk234> [ 3309.788350] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<zonk234> [ 3309.976341] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<zonk234> [ 3310.164336] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<zonk234> [ 3310.352332] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<zonk234> [ 3310.540320] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<NightWish`> WTF
<NightWish`> a ja za zwykla kurwe dostaje bana ;<
<zonk234> sorki
<Guest60552> cii moderator spi :P  zonk234 jak cos to dawaj logi tutaj http://wklej.to/
<Guest60552> co prawda jestem napierdzielony jak szpadel ale moze bede mogl pomocv
<zonk234> co to jest ehci_hcd
<zonk234> ?
<Guest60552> sudo echo -1 > /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend
<Guest60552> http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=91471
#ubuntu-pl 2011-01-13
<Guest60552>  ehci to interfejs  USB  ;p a hcd to nie mam pojecia
<zonk234> w /var/log/messages mam no stop: usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 88
<Guest60552> podaj mi jeszcze raz ale na priv co Ci wyrzuca lsusb
<bikstopa> http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1917993 !! :
<bikstopa> :D
<Guest60552> xD
 * PushUpek ziewa
<bikstopa> ma ktos z was takie cudo jak lifebox? :D
<qermit> no-lifevox
<bikstopa> szkoda. bo pokazal bym komus "cudo" ale os bez lvb chyba nie zalapie dowcipu ;d
<qermit> bikstopa: zawsze możesz spróbować
<bikstopa> qermit: jest nowa wersja lifeboxa (1.2) ktora ma 4 porty ethernet. 1 podlacza sie komputer, pozostalymi 3ma, dekodery do tv :D
<PoKrAk> jelolllll
<DaZ> parpyl
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> czy 10.10 jest już na tyle stabilne, że mogę ryzykować update? :D
<Wizard> czy lepiej zostać przy lts?
<PoKrAk> Wizard: testing zachowuje sie wiecej niz przyzwoicie wiec czemu stable by nie mialo
<Wizard> no nic, to bym musiał lapa na weekend do domu zabrać
<Wizard> w pracy szkoda czasu na pierdoły
<PoKrAk> gadanie
<Wizard> heh
<tar-gz> Pomożecie mi  wybrać them na joggera?
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: no nie zachowuj sie jak niezdecydowana nastolatka
<tar-gz> PoKrAk, nie pieprz ;-D
 * PoKrAk zostal zaproszony na rozmowe o prace i to bardzo pilnie bo chca ze mna porozmawiac w pierszej kolejnosci niz innymi :)
<Wizard> heh
<tar-gz> PoKrAk, a za co będziesz robił?
<lisu> re
<lisu> dziala wam gadu w pidginie? ja wlaczylem gg od pol roku i nie chce sie polaczyc ;/
<Wizard> nie używamy
<Wizard> ani libpurple ani gadu
<tar-gz> lisu, działa
<Wizard> ani żadnej rzeczy, która jego jest ;)
<lisu> Wizard: i bardzo dobrze
 * lisu tez nie uzywa, bo nie chce sie polaczyc x)
<lisu> po pol roku odpaliłem gg, zeby sprawdzic, czy jeszcze mam nr, ale nie laczy, gg ssie
<tar-gz> www.web.gadu-gadu.pl
<tar-gz> Spróbuj tu.
<Zly_Biolog> lisu: maybe try ekg
<lisu> tar-gz: a po co?
<lisu> ekg mam na szelu i tam tez zapodam
<tar-gz> lisu, żebyś wiedział, czy to pidgin Cie nie łaczy czy źle wpisujesz
<jacekowski> nktalk teraz ma c2s po xmpp dzialajace
<lisu> jacekowski: nktalk? ten komunikator od naszej klasy?
 * lisu nie ma konta na nk
<tar-gz> yep
<jacekowski> lisu: ta
<lisu> na szelu śmiga, wiec coś pidgin ssie z libgadu
<jacekowski> a jak wprowadza s2s
<jacekowski> to bedzie ladnie
<jacekowski> bo beda mieli realne szanse konkurowania z gg
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> jak się nazywa ten program od języków? jockey?
<Wizard> a nie, jockey to to gówno od sterowników
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: nie wiem jeszcze jak pojde na rozmowe to sie dowiem
<PoKrAk> poszli mi na reke i extra w sobote chca rozmawiac
<tar-gz> a co to za firma?
<PoKrAk> duza powazna uczelnia
<tar-gz> Masz wąsy?
<PoKrAk> nie
<PoKrAk> a po kiego grzyba mi wasy
<tar-gz> to byś woźnym mógł byc
<PoKrAk> hehehehehehehehe
<PoKrAk> dobre
<tar-gz> ;-)
<tar-gz> na portierni robić będziesz?
<PoKrAk> byla by placili i dostep do neta byl :)
<shpaq> mornin'
<tar-gz> PoKrAk, a ty masz jakiś tytuł naukowy?
<PoKrAk> naszczescie nie
<PoKrAk> :)
<tar-gz> to jednak bedziesz musiał zapuścić te wąsy
<PoKrAk> nie chca rosnac
<tar-gz> spokojnie ;-) najpierw "mleczny" Ci wyrośnie
<PoKrAk> leeeeeeeeeeehehehehehehehehehehehehe
<tar-gz> potem trądzik będzie ;-) Polucje. Okres dojrzewania ciężka sprawa ;-D
<PoKrAk> cholera znowu to samo
<PoKrAk> :)
<tar-gz> PoKrAk, co? Posikałeś sie w nocy?
<tar-gz> PoKrAk, ile Ty masz lat?
<PoKrAk> co za debile wrzucaja ustawy na strone sejmu
<tar-gz> PoKrAk, posłowie
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> osłowie
<PoKrAk> ustawa ujednolicona prawo o ruchu drogowym ujednoicona z data  2011-01-03 ma w predkosciach na autostradzie jeszcze 130 pomimo ze w zmieniajacej jest poprawnie
<PoKrAk> a minelo 2 tyg od wprowadzenia zmian
<tar-gz> PoKrAk, ustawy czyta ... na polityce sie zna... no istny woźny
<PoKrAk> czyta tylko te co dotycza kierowanie pojazdami
<PoKrAk> a polityka bleee nie lubie
<PoKrAk> oki
<tar-gz> PoKrAk, na rowerze 130 wyciągniesz?
 * PoKrAk idzie troche pokuc na kurs
<tar-gz> ;-D
<tar-gz> Jaki kurs robisz?
<PoKrAk> instruktora p. jazdy kat b
<tar-gz> Ja nawet PRawo Jazdy nie robie
<PoKrAk> bezpieczniej dla nas
<PoKrAk> :)
<PoKrAk> oki odezwe sie pozniej
<tar-gz> Powiedz lepiej, że trenujesz machanie miotłą.
<Dreadlish> elo
<Dreadlish> jest może ktoś kto ma debiana i katalog /lib/firmware/brcm?
<tar-gz> ja mam debiana
<tar-gz> tar.gz@crunchbang:~$ cd /lib/firmware/brcm
<tar-gz> bash: cd: /lib/firmware/brcm: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<Dreadlish> uuuu
<Dreadlish> szkoda
<Dreadlish> to trzeba normalny debianowy
<Dreadlish> bo tam jest /lib/firmware/brcm
<Dreadlish> bo ja nie mam firmwaru do sieciówki =.=
<tar-gz> wróce z psem to zaraz sie pobawie
<Dreadlish> ok
<PoKrAk> ja tez nie mam brcm`a
<PoKrAk> kat firmaware mam pust
<PoKrAk> y
<PoKrAk> na drugim serwerze to samo
<Dreadlish> ehh
<Dreadlish> ale macie sida?
<Dreadlish> bo to w sidzie jest
<Dreadlish> tzn. kernel 2.6.37
<Dreadlish> gtriderxc: masz 2.6.37?
<tar-gz> Dreadlish, ja mam sida
<Dreadlish> ty masz cruchbanga a nie sida
<tar-gz> na drugiej partycji mam sida
<Dreadlish> ehh
<Dreadlish> a masz aktualny kernel?
<tar-gz> tar.gz@crunchbang:/media/lib/firmware$ ls
<tar-gz> av7110  cis  dsp56k  hp  keyspan_pda
<tar-gz> nie 32 mqam
<tar-gz> chciałem wrzucić ten najnowszy 37 ale nie wiem jak
<tar-gz> albo 36- nie wiem który aktualnie w sidzie jest
<tar-gz> dobra faje lece bede za 1,5 h
<gtriderxc> halo
<gtriderxc> mam
<gtriderxc> zna się tu ktoś na php??
<Nerihsa> skonkretyzuj pytanie to moze sie ktos znajdzie
<Pu94> a wie ktoś jak uruchomić debianowy instalator lub ten konsolowy under live cd ?
<gtriderxc> chodzi mi o budowę strony
<gtriderxc> bo...
<gtriderxc> o stronach w php nie mam pojęcia. a musze dokonac modyfikacji na www.wkbpiast.pl mam dane dostepowe do serwera a tam nie ma czegos takiego do czego przyzwyczaił mnie htlm czyli osobny plik dla kazdej podstrony. czy cala strona z podstronami w php to jeden plik??
<gtriderxc> chyba ze pliki strony są jeszcze gdzie indziej albo zle szukam. tyle ze interesujaca mnie podstrona nie wyglada na zwykly xhtml
<Nerihsa> nie, w php jest cos takiego jak include() i require()
<gtriderxc> czyli moja podstrona jest gdzies w  pliku index.php??
<Nerihsa> generalnie jako strona glowna jest index.php a w nim odnosiki i elementy z innych plikow php
<gtriderxc> Pu94: nie rozumiem pytania
<gtriderxc> ok dzięki!
<Pu94> chodzi mi o uruchomienie alternatywnego instalatora podczas aktywnej sesji z live cd
<gtriderxc> a co chcesz instalowac??
<Pu94> no ubuntu z live cd
<Pu94> tyle ze ten instalator graficzny mi zwiesza system podczas instalacji
<gtriderxc> aaa :/
<gtriderxc> to ja nie mam pojęcia jak to się robi sod konsoli. moze sprobuj znalexc do czego jest skrótem ten obrazek na pulpicie
<Pu94> pytanie czy ten instalator alternatywny jest zaimpelemntowany w te normalne iso
<gtriderxc> jest cos o tym na forum ubuntu ale nie chce mi sie strona otworzyc:/
<gtriderxc> pytanie ciekawe, bo sam czasami mialem ten problem ze slabszymi kompami
<Pu94> ja jadę z jakiegoś gównianego pakietu w orange free więc po forum nie chcem szaleć ;]
<Pu94> 1mb 10gr
<gtriderxc> poki co nie otwiera mi się
<gtriderxc> teoretycznie da się najpierw debiana a potem xserwer
<gtriderxc> tak sie dało kiedys
<gtriderxc> tyle ze nie do konca bylo to dobre rozwiązanie
<ntat> Pu94, musisz sobie chyba ściągnąć wersję ubuntu alternate
<Pu94> tylko jest problem
<Pu94> bo chcem postawić gnacktracka
<ntat> Swoją drogą, to dziwne, że jest instalator graficzny a tekstowego nie ma...
<Pu94> a on tylko graphic
<Pu94> http://gnacktrack.co.uk/
<Pu94> może można go dossać jakoś podczas bazowaniu na live ?
<Pu94> ciekawe jak ta paczka się nazywa w ogóle
<Pu94> no i bez sensu robić osobne iso tylko dal instalatora jak by nie można wybrać tego z jakiegoś bot menu
<ntat> Pu94, a podejrzewasz w czym może być problem?
<gtriderxc> moze ramY masz za mało
<Pu94> wydaje mi się ze wykrzacza przy odczycie bo to iso live leci mi z pendriva
<ntat> Na jakim sprzęcie próbujesz zainstalować?
<Pu94> i kiedyś już tak miałem przy ubutnu ultimate
<Pu94> hp mini 2133
<Pu94> takie intelowskie scierwo
<gtriderxc> ee nie intelowskie tylko hp kowskie
<ntat> Pu94, a sprawdź może sumę kontrolną płytki i porównaj z tą dołączaną do pliku
<ntat> a z pena instalujesz
<Pu94> suma się zgadza wydaje mi się ze to problem z ogarnienciem odczytu z pena
<Pu94> mhm
<ntat> to może z płytki spróbuj:)
<Pu94> brak mini dvd usb ;]
<ntat> Netbook?
<Pu94> tak naprawdę przydał by się skrypt stawiający całe zestawienie gnacktracka pod 10.04
<Pu94> tak jak to zrobili z bt
<Pu94> tyle ze tamten skrypt też leży
<Pu94> może to wina tego rc3
<Pu94> ale nie mam gdzie sprawdzić a kobieta mnie odgania od swojego lapa
<Pu94> bo dla 3 minutowego zwisu nie warto się backupować
<gtriderxc> otwiera Wam sie www.ubuntu.pl ??
<bialy663> You tried to access the address http://www.ubuntu.pl/, which is currently unavailable
<gtriderxc> K
<ntat> nie otwiera
<Pu94> a i pytanie przyszłościowe :) czy unity bez 3d nie będzie działać ?
<PoKrAk> bleeee unity
<Pu94> bo puki co np wersja netbook mi sie wykrzacza z ixami
<PoKrAk> olalem gnoma z unity
<Pu94> no co tak potestować :D
<ntat> tzn raczej bez compiza nie będzie działać
<PoKrAk> zbyt upierdliwe to bylo
<bialy663> Pu94: z tego co wiem to nie
<Pu94> ale lipa
<Pu94> to jak oni to dadzą w standard to komu te ubuntu ma służyć ?
<Pu94> przecie mało kto z compizem leci
<bialy663> obok tego bedzie gnome
<PoKrAk> genrealnie kazda nowa karta graficzna ni bedzie miala problemu z obsluga
<bialy663> jak sie nie odpali unity wrzuci do gnoma
<gtriderxc> unity bez 3D nie dziala
<gtriderxc> przykład:
<gtriderxc> mam zainstalowane 11.04 na wirtualnej, a virtualna nie ma 3d. automatycznie odpala mi sie gnome
<Pu94> a no to fajnie nawet :)
<gtriderxc> malo tego przy logowaniu do 11.04 bedziesz mial wybor
<PoKrAk> mi sie unity odpalalo jak tylko problemy z compizem usuneli
<PoKrAk> i od tego czasu nie agladalem do gnome
<gtriderxc> tam gdzie wpisujesz haslo, bedziesz na dole mial ikonke do logowania do gnome
<Pu94> kde ładnie wygląda obecnie i te pulpity z widgetami nawet tak przydatnie wyglądają
<Pu94> tylko muli mi za grubo ( popatrzałem pomacałem 45minut)
<PoKrAk> teraz tez sobie mozesz wybrac jaka sesje chcesz zalogowac w zaleznosci co masz zainstalowane
<Pu94> no tak
<Pu94> ale obecnie z live cd nie polecic z unity
<skoruppa> yo
<Pu94> i ixy padają
<skoruppa> coś ciekawego się dzieje?
<Pu94> przynajmniej u mnie
<PoKrAk> tak to tak zwane zatwardzenie :)
<Pu94> gadamy o alternatywnym tekstowym instalatorze i do tego o unity
<skoruppa> aha :P
<PoKrAk> |ale instalator alternatywny (tekstowy) to od dawien dawna jest dodawany do instalatora
<PoKrAk> kwestia wyboru
<Pu94> a jak go wywołać ?
<Pu94> bo o to się rozchodzi głównie :)
<skoruppa> nie jest on przypadkiem na wersji alternate?
<Pu94> no jest jest ale potrzeba pod zwykła
<Pu94> a jak nie ma to z pewnością można dossać
<PoKrAk> Pu94: wyswietl pomoc przy wyborze
<skoruppa> a właśnie pozwolę sobie na mały spam :> jeśli lubicie sobie czasem pograć na Linuksie to zapraszam na http://www.tuxplay.pl :] dalej szukamy chętnych do pisania różnych tekstów ;)
 * PoKrAk czyta wyklady z psyhologii i zbiera mu sie na wymioty :/
<Pu94> PoKrAk, przy wyborze czego ? bo przecież w zadnej z wersji nie ma opcji wyboru. Chyba że o czymś nie wiem ?
<PoKrAk> jak to nie ma jak bootloader ci sie zalancza i masz tam ekran memtest live zainstaluj itp
<ntat> W standardowych wersja Ubuntu nie spotkałem się z tekstowym instalatorem, tylko w alternate
<ntat> *wersjach
<tar-gz> z chroota można ubuntu postawic
<PoKrAk> pozatym kto by sie bawil stawianie najnowszego uu na bylejakim kompie ?? :/
<fi9o> tar-gz: Fszystko mozna chrootowac.
<ntat> Największe wymagania mają menadżery okien (KDE i GNOME), ale można bez nich pracować
<tar-gz> ja stawiałem 10.10 na 1GHz zegar i 1GB ram
<Pu94> bardziej chodzi o postawienie z pendriva dużego iso
<tar-gz> nie opłaca się.
<Pu94> pdczas instalacji robi się zwis
<PoKrAk> to problem po stronie kompa jest
<Pu94> no właśnie nie wiem w czym problem bo różnej wielkości iso wkłądałem i przez 3 lata wyrzygało mi tylko 2 i nie chce ich wsadzać
<PoKrAk> a powiedz jaki sens pracy na oivecd ?
<PoKrAk> livecd .
<tar-gz> Pu94, Zainstaluj sobie CrunchBanga
<Pu94> no ale tu chodzi o instalacje z livecd (netbook bez napędu) a nie o prace na nim
<PoKrAk> Pu94: albo wez oprzyj sie na distro opartych na ubu np. PinguyOS i PinguyOS E17 (oparte na 10.10) i np opengeu itp
<PoKrAk> Pu94: to sprobuj jeszcze inaczej
<Pu94> http://gnacktrack.co.uk/ tak naprawdę chodzi mi o paczki z tego moda
<Pu94> graficzny instalator tam pada mi podczas instalacji
<PoKrAk> nie wrzucaj calego iso lecz go rozpakuj i dostosuj lodera
<PoKrAk> lub zainstaluj podstawowa wersje debiana
<PoKrAk> zmien wpisy w sources list z upgrejtuj distro dodaj to co cie interesi i masz ubu
<Pu94> nie wiem czy to wina tego rc3 czy czego :/
<Pu94> sam ubunu działa dobrze
<PoKrAk> Pu94: czy podczas startu plytu(pendrive) ekran powitalny
<PoKrAk> masz tam cos takiego jak pomoc
<office> f1
<office> f2
<office> f3
<office> f4
<office> itd
<PoKrAk> jak tak wykonaj klawisz odpowiedzialny za pomoc i tam powinna byc wskazowka nt trybu txt
<PoKrAk> i tam szukaj
<Pu94> chciałem paczki z backtracka 4 kiedyś był taki skrypt pobierający z repo te paczki ale coś nie śmiga
<Pu94> chciałem więc całe zestawienie dołożyć do tego office i restricted i z bani
<Pu94> ale widze ze jakaś chujnia
<PoKrAk> musi byc
<PoKrAk> Pu94: to zainstaluj odtrazu backtracka i ew go odchudz + oficjealne reop w sources.list
<Pu94> z nieznanych mi przyczyn nie chce on widzieć eth0
<Pu94> no i nie mam pojęcia z jakiej paki
<Pu94> brak interfejsu a jak dodaje nie widzi
<PoKrAk> Pu94: z takiej paki ze nie moze znalezc modulu odnosnie karty sieciowe
<PoKrAk> instralujesz tak jak jest pozniej martwisz sie eth0
<Pu94> no ale wolał bym tego gnacktracka na gnomie :D
<Pu94> bo ten kde ssie tam :D
<PoKrAk> Pu94: nie widze problemu
<PoKrAk> po zainstalowanu ustawiasz repo
<PoKrAk> jak juz je ustawisz dajesz sudo aptitude install gnome-desktop
<PoKrAk> i po problemi
<PoKrAk> masz gnoma
<PoKrAk> kde sobie ladnie usowasz
<PoKrAk> i jest cacy
<PoKrAk> kilka min roboty
<Pu94> niby tak tylko ile to trzeba znół czasu na personalizacje która mogę mieć w gotowym wydaniu już . A nawet jak postawie gnoma to nie uporządkuje mi narzedzi bt w gnome menu  :/ i będzie to wszystko porozpierdalane wszędzie
<PoKrAk> to lepiej jeczec ze sie nie da
<PoKrAk> jak kto woli
<Pu94> wolał bym alternatywny instalator wykrecić :)
<PoKrAk> ja wychodze z zalozenia ze jak nie tak to od dupy strony mozna
<Pu94> i bym miał gotowieć :)
<PoKrAk> Pu94: to go uruchom
<Pu94> no można tyle ze nie chce mi się babrać
<PoKrAk> poszukaj w googlach jak go wywolac
<PoKrAk> graficzy instalator jest tylko nakladka
<Pu94> no tak
<PoKrAk> Pu94: tos dupa jak ci sie nie chce babrac
<Pu94> za stary jestem nie chce mi się
<PoKrAk> to masz problem
<Pu94> poza tym chcem użyć gotowego rozwiązania które zostało specjalnie przygotowane
<PoKrAk> to musisz je przygotowac
<mati75> Pu94: patrząc na twój nick
<mati75> to masz 16 lat
<Pu94> patrzeć możesz :)
<Pu94> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-474897.html
<mati75> i na pewno nie więcej
<Pu94> 28
<mati75> ta
<mati75> połączony jesteś przez telefon w orangu z numerem
<Pu94> no lece po orange free
<mati75> 516 i 6 x
<Pu94> a jak się ma orange free do 16-sto latków ?
<shpaq>  /22
<ntat> Istnieje jakieś polecenie, które pozwala zapisać do pliku txt odwołania do wszystkich plików uruchamianego programu?
<shpaq> ntat: chcesz wiedzieć do jakich plików odwołuje się dany program?
<ntat> Szukam ikony jaka jest ładowana do tray`a podczas uruchamiania VLC
<PoKrAk> program wyswietlajacy powiazania > plik
<PoKrAk> :) :P
<ntat> shpaq, nie chodzi mi o zależności ale o konkretne pliki jakie są "dotykana" podczas uruchamiania programu
<ntat> *"dotykane"
<shpaq> ldd
<shpaq> lsof
<ntat> a dokładnie o ich położenie
<ntat> lsof to jest chyba to
<ntat> zaraz sprawdzę dziada gdzie się chowa;P
<ntat> nie mogę znaleźć
<PoKrAk> a szukasz czego ?
<ntat> Jakby z żadnego pliku png czy ico nie korzystał
<PoKrAk> a odpalenie w trybie debug ?
<shpaq> tofik:~ # which lsof
<shpaq> /usr/bin/lsof
<ntat> PoKrAk, szuka gdzie znajduje się ikona umieszczana w tray`u VLC
<shpaq> może mieć ustawione w źródłach
<shpaq> [;
<ntat> shpaq, no ale jakaś się łąduje, tzn że musi zostać uruchomiona (dotknięty plik)
<ntat> shpaq, ja robię po PID`dzie
<ntat> lsof -p numer_pid
<ntat> nie ma tam żadnego pliku .ico czy .png
<ntat> czy jakiegoś innego graficznego
<ntat> a w folderze vlc są png i ico ale widocznie, to nie te pliki o które mi chodzi
<ntat> może on jest gdzieś zagnieżdżony w binarce
<ntat> to się nie dostanę do niego
<PoKrAk> ntat: a oblookaj to http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=50733
<ntat> czytałem ale tam jest  o ikonach typów plików a ja potrzebuję znaleźć położenie jednego pliku, który jest ładowany podczas uruchamiania programu
<ntat> tylko lsof nie pokazuje nic takiego, co byłoby graficznym pikiem, ładowanym hmm...
<PoKrAk> najprosciej wykasowac /zmienic nazwe podejrzanych katalogow z podejrzana zawartoscia
<PoKrAk> i jaksie zlokalizuja katalog kombinowac nad podejrzanymi plikami
<ntat> PoKrAk, robiłem podobnie - edytowałem pojedyncze pliki ale nie miało to wpływu
<ntat> chyba faktcznie zrobię to ze zmianą nazwy katalogu
<PoKrAk> imho najszybciej
<tar-gz> Ktoś oglądał kiedyś PC BSD?
<Dreadlish> elo
<bt4> cześć Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> bt4: masz może 2.6.37 binarnie?
<bt4> niee
<bt4> na 35 siedze :)
<Dreadlish> a możesz pokazać find /lib/firmware -name 'bcm43xx*.fw' ?
<bt4> ?
<Dreadlish> poprostu czy masz jakiekolwiek pliki z firmware broadcomowego
<bt4> nie wiem nie znam się ;/
<Dreadlish> acha
<Dreadlish> no bo mam drivera
<Dreadlish> firmware nie mam =.=
<kklimonda> no to doinstaluj
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: łatwo powiedzieć, kernel panica jeszcze prościej zrobić
<mati75> re
<Dreadlish> [    5.792672] brcm80211: fail to load firmware brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw
<Dreadlish> [    5.792682] brcm80211: Failed to find firmware usually in /lib/firmware/brcm
<Dreadlish> firmware mam
<Dreadlish> podlinkuje jakikolwiek plik z firmware
<Dreadlish> do tego co chce
<Dreadlish> to kp
<kklimonda> no raczej
<Dreadlish> imo looks to tak: http://wklej.to/DNmLj
<kklimonda> czyli nie masz pliku, którego on chce ;)
<Dreadlish> no to jakim cudem u innych działa
<Dreadlish> pogrzebie przy kernelu
<Dreadlish> może coś znajde
<Dreadlish> a jak nie to rozłoże paczke debianową linux-firmware
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> rozkładam deba
<Dreadlish> omg
<Dreadlish> to jest za proste żeby było realne
<Dreadlish> JES
<Dreadlish> [ 1980.486960] brcm80211: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.
<Dreadlish> [ 1980.508378] brcm80211 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
<Dreadlish> [ 1980.508401] brcm80211 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
<tar-gz> Jest możliwym, że pod BSD lepiej będzie mi emulowało Wine niż  na Linuksie?
<shpaq> wszystko jest możliwe
<kklimonda> możliwe jest, ale mało prawdopodobne
<kklimonda> tar-gz: bsd nie jest odpowiedzią na twoje pytanie "co zamiast windowsa"
<tar-gz> o ... kklimonda mój guru.
<tar-gz> kklimonda, ja nie szukam alternetywy dla windowsa.
<kklimonda> tar-gz: no jak chcesz wine, to brakuje ci windowsa
<tar-gz> kklimonda, nie lubie windowsa. Gram tylko w jedną giere ;-)
<tar-gz> ale jak kumpel odda mi moje Diablo II to oleje tamtą giere.
<tar-gz> kklimonda, zainstalowałbyś PC BSD?
<kklimonda> tar-gz: nie
<shpaq>  /22
<tar-gz> kklimonda, czemu?
<kklimonda> tar-gz: bo bsd dzisiaj na desktopie, to jak linux 7 lat temu
<tar-gz> O ...
<kklimonda> tar-gz: nie czuję potrzeby używania jeszcze mniej przyjaznego, i bardziej "undergroundowego" systemu
<tar-gz> Nie ma najnowszego kernela i nowych portów?
<kklimonda> bsd to nie linux
<tar-gz> ale unix. Jak Linux
<kklimonda> no ale tam nie ma czegoś takiego jak "najnowszy kernel"
<kklimonda> bsd jest inaczej rozwijane od linuksowych dystrybucji
<tar-gz> dobra nvm z tym kernelem. porty są w miare dobre?
<kklimonda> pewnie podobne jak we freebsd
<mati75> tar-gz: pc-bsd próbujesz?
<tar-gz> nijak nie dało mi to odpowiedzi
<kklimonda> problemem jest wsparcie dla sprzętu, niż aktualność programów
<kklimonda> freebsd jeszcze ze 2 lata temu nie potrafiło dobrze usypiać sprzętu z dwoma procesorami/rdzeniami
<ethy> [6~clear
<ethy> ups
<dKc> jest jakas mozliwosc wyszukiwania grepem w plikach .doc?
<mati75> ls | grep *.doc
<kamil> czesc
<dKc> yy
<dKc> tzn chce zawartosc .doca przeszukac
<dKc> czesc matan :)
<kamil> logoutem mozna wylogowac dowolnego usera, czy tylko siebie?
<Mat_Matan> bry
<kamil> cze
<mati75> dKc: może cat to ruszy
<dKc> hm
<dKc> cat plik.doc | grep tresc
<dKc> zacina troche, ale chyba przeszukuje
<dKc> bo cat nawet tak duzo krzaczkow nie wyswietlał
<lisu> grep "tresc
<lisu> " plik
<lisu> kurde enter mi sie nadusil ;/
<Quintasan> \o/
<bialy663> x/o\
<dKc> no ja wiem, ze grep tresc plik:P
<dKc> cos nie dziala mi wypisywanie linii
<dKc> ale cos wyszukuje przynajmniej:P
<lisu> dKc: cos 'popieprzyłeś'
<bikstopa> jest teraz jakis operator, ktory oferuje za free nieskonczona ilosc smsow do all sieci? ;'d
<Mat_Matan> bikstopa: tak
<bikstopa> jaki?
<Mat_Matan> babcie spod bloku :P
<bikstopa> ...
<Mat_Matan> jeden sms przy nich i info zna całe miasto
<bikstopa> z tym ze do kazdego chce wyslac innego smsa ;d
<Mat_Matan> bikstopa: to potrzebujesz różnych babć :P
<bikstopa> ...
<Mat_Matan> ,,,
<bialy663> '''
<winter> kawałek szkła mi wlazł w stopę :-/
<winter> boli kiedy chodzę
<bialy663> nie chodz
<bialy663> problem solved
<winter> nie mogę draństwa wyciągnąć bo jest kilka milimetrów pod skórą
<|Lamik> Witam, Panowie i Panie, jest jakaś aplikacja podobna do compiz? Ktora tez robi efekty, ale nie musi byc, az tak rozbudowany..
<Mat_Matan> winter: wydłub innym kawałkiem szkła
<Mat_Matan> |Lamik: beryl
<bialy663> |Lamik: gnome ma menadżer kompozycji
<Mat_Matan> :)
<bialy663> dodaje cienie i przeźroczystości
<|Lamik> A beryl na xfce normalnie dziala?
<winter> 2 beryl is dead
<winter> beryl is dead
<|Lamik> Ja mam Xfce a nie gnome :)
<Mat_Matan> |Lamik: se sprawdź
<|Lamik> A chodzi mi o wirtualne pulpithy, tylko tak naprawde o to :)
<bialy663> beryl nie żyje
<winter> |Lamik: xfce ma manager kompozycji wbudowany
<winter> tak, obsługuje przeźroczystość, cienie i tp
<|Lamik> O.o ale nie ma pulpitow wirtualych? Zaraz sprawdze bo szukalem i znalazlem ;)
<winter> xfce ma pulpity wirtualne ..
<winter> wszystko ustawiasz  w tym managerze ustawień
<|Lamik> winter:  Juz szukam tego menagera sekunda :)
<winter> programy -> ustawienia -> manager ustawień xfce
<Mat_Matan> |Lamik: ma
<winter> potem manager okien -> kompozytor
<winter> włanczasz i ustawiasz co chcesz
<winter> i viola
<|Lamik> Nie mam takiegfo menagera ustawien xfce :D, al e mam menager okien, wyglad itd? Mozliwe abym mial to rozbite? Czy bardziej nie zainstalowane?
<bikstopa> jak sie nazywa app na linuksa, ktora moze generowac rozne okna w gtk?
<|Lamik> Dobra, ale znalazlem to co chialem, na innych elementach mi nie chodzi :D
<bikstopa> podaje parametry w uruchomieniu app i takie wartosci mi zwraca graficznie
<|Lamik> A znacie jakiś fajny terminal ktory moge uruchomic na calhy ekran? Cos jak queke? Tylko jak przejde na inny =pulpoit to queke sie nie wylancza.
<|Lamik> Cos jak Tilda, Queke, ale jednak cos innego, a innych nie znalazlem podobnego ;)
<kklimonda> bikstopa: zenity?
<bikstopa> o
<bialy663> |Lamik: na cały ekran? CTRL+ALT+F1
<bikstopa> dzieki ;d
<|Lamik> bialy663: Ale tam finch nie dziala..
<bialy663> wybrzydzasz
<|Lamik> Finch to moj kompunikator:D, irc, gg, jabber :D.. To akurat musze wybrzedzac ;)
<bialy663> to czemu ma niedzialac?
<|Lamik> Dziala, ale w finch mozesz zmieniac oknami..
<|Lamik> Albo poczekajc sprawdze
<Dreadlish> elo
<Dreadlish> staging-drivers = sux
<|Lamik> Dziala :D
<|Lamik> Ok, a nawet fajnie działą ;d
<Dreadlish> a u mnie panikuje
<|Lamik> Ale nie mam polskich znaków..
<|Lamik> Nie wie ktos moze czy terminal konsolowy alt+ctr+f1 moze miec polxkie znaki? Doinstalowac moze jakos mozna?
<bikstopa> test@mail.test
<bikstopa> lol.
<Dreadlish> |Lamik: zmieniasz locale i czcionke i masz
<Dreadlish> elo bikstopa
<|Lamik> Dreadlish: A mozesz napisac jak to zrobic, albo co doklanie mam zrobic to poszukam w necie?
<Dreadlish> |Lamik: jaki sys
<|Lamik> xubuntu -xfce.
<|Lamik> Dreadlish: I? JAkis pomysl.
<bikstopa> yo Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> |Lamik: locale zmienasz export LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"
<|Lamik> Ale my mowimy o locale fincha? czy terminala?
<Dreadlish> |Lamik: terminala
<Dreadlish> ogólnie
<Dreadlish> całego systemu
<|Lamik> Wpisalem komende, ale po lang domyslnie<tabem> zrobil mi jeden ' A nie ".
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: y0,  mnie to już  nie odwiedzisz? ;]
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: sorry, nie mam cie na auto - zara wejde ;p
<|Lamik> Zresetuje i sprawdze czy sa polskie litery
<|Lamik> Dreadlish: Lipa z polskmi literami ;/
<Dreadlish> |Lamik: jaką masz czcionkę w terminalu?
<|Lamik> Ciężko mi określić
<Dreadlish> DejaVu Sans Mono?
<|Lamik> Ale nie wyglada mi na jakąś domyślną
<|Lamik> Naprawde nie wiem, a jak mogę zmienić? To może komendą zmienie? Na arial albo inną co ma polskie znaki i sprawdze.
<Dreadlish> jaki masz terminal?
<|Lamik> Ctr+Alt+F1 nie wiem jaki to :D, systemowy :D?
<|Lamik> W tych w środowisku graficznym mam normlanie, tilda, quake itd
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> jak sie czcionkę terminalową przestawiało
<|Lamik> A tylko w tym systemowym nie.
<|Lamik> Ja nie wiem ;)
<Dreadlish> a tak bardzo ci ta czcionka w tym termie potrzebna?
<|Lamik> =No nie ma polskich liter :d
<|Lamik> Odpalam tam fincha<komunikator>, to tak glupio :D
<|Lamik> No dobra jak nie ma pomyslow to zrobie to jakoś inaczej
<Dreadlish> a musisz akuratnie tam?
<|Lamik> No juz wlansie szukam innege terminala ktory otworzyc moge na cale okno ;)
<|Lamik> To poprostu dam sobie go na 2 wirtualny pulpit ;
<jarek> czesc
<jarek> jak moge dodac na stale opcje "resume=/dev/sda3" to jadra w grub2?
<jarek> otworzylem  /boot/grub/grub.cfg, a tam:
<Dreadlish> /etc/grub.d/<tu szukasz>
<jarek> #
<jarek> # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
<jarek> #
<jarek> # It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates
<jarek> # from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
<jarek> Dreadlish: musze edytowac /etc/grub.d/10_linux?
<Dreadlish> tak.
<jarek> a nie da sie tak jak w grub1?
<jarek> kto to wymyslil :/
<Dreadlish> developerzy gruba....
<jarek> jaka komenda w bashu moge sprawdziec biezaca partycje swap?
<Dreadlish> jarek: tzn?
<Dreadlish> piszesz free -m i masz podane w mb
<jarek> chcialbym wyedytowac  /etc/grub.d/10_linux tak zeby sam sprawdzal biezaca partycje swap
<jarek> wiem ze swapa mam teraz na /dev/sda3, ale w przyszlosci moze to sie zmienic
<tar-gz> Jak zrobić wirtualny napend?
<tar-gz> napęd*
<Nerihsa> ke?
<tar-gz> "napend" hahaha
<Nerihsa> zamontowac iso?
<tar-gz> Nerprzez mount?
<tar-gz> przez mount*?
<Nerihsa> tzn chcesz zamontowac obraz plyty czy co
<Aimer> witam
<tar-gz> Ogólne mam taki problem. chce zainstalować Diablo II, ale to jest na dwóch płytach. I jak mi instalator wyświetla "Insert CD 2" i wsuwam CD 2 to instalator diablo i tak nie widzi tego Cd.
<tar-gz> Aimer, Cze
<Aimer> dołożyłem sieciówkę do domowego storage servera i jest mały problem, lspci widzi sieciówkę, jednak nie mogę jej podnieść za pomocą ifup eth1, dostaję komunikat, iż nie widzi urządzenia, sieciówka jest na chipsecie rtl8139
<jacekowski> nie ma driverow
<jacekowski> zaladowanych
<jacekowski> pewnie laduje 8139cp zamiast 8139too albo na odwrot
<jacekowski> albo to nie jest eth1 albo cos
<jacekowski> pokaz wynik z ip a
<Nerihsa> tar-gz: wine?
<tar-gz> Nerihsa, ta
<Aimer> http://wklej.to/IC7Jq
<Nerihsa> hmm
<Nerihsa> tar-gz: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=315
<Nerihsa> masz tam ponizej instrukcje
<Aimer> jakies pomysly?
<tar-gz> dobra juz jeste
<tar-gz> O debian zaczął mnie wkurzać.
<tar-gz> Od jakiegoś czasu montuje sobie urządzenia jak chce
<lolz> orientuje sie ktos czy do pracy inzynierskiej tez promotor jest potrzebny ? ;]
<oskar_> Witam.
<oskar_> Czy mozna zrobic zdjecie kamera w laptopie przy pomocy konsoli?
<Caemyr> a ładna jest?
<tar-gz> Caemyr, on sobie chce walnąc te fotke
<Caemyr> ble
<Caemyr> narcyz
<oskar_> ale przy pomocy kamery
<oskar_> miałem na mysli przy pomocy konsoli
<winter> kiedyś był vidcat
<winter> teraz nie wiem co jest, zobacz czy masz vidcata w repo
<gtriderxc> da się korzystać z telewizora bez pomocy kineskopu??:))
<oskar_> juz znalazłem w3cam
<winter> no
<winter> to masz
<oskar_> jeszcz tylko jak moge sprawdzic zewnetrzny adres ip
<oskar_> tez w konsoli
<winter> wejdź linksem na ipchicken.com
<winter> albo lynxem
<oskar_> ale chodzi mi o jakis polecenie
<jacekowski> nie da sie
<jacekowski> system tego nie zna
<winter> lynx ipchicken.com
<oskar_> ok dzieki
<jacekowski> mozesz ip zbindowane na interfejsie zobaczyc
<jacekowski> albo zewnetrznej uslugi uzyc
<winter> no tez mówię
<tar-gz> jak zamontować cd rom?
<jacekowski> tar-gz: mountem
<Mat_Matan> oskar_: można zrobić, musisz mieć Nintendo DSi/DSiXL, tam masz jedną kamerkę na zawiasie i drugą na klapce, problem solved :P
<winter> mount -t iso9660,udf /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom #?
<jacekowski> a po co -t
<winter> można też bez
<jacekowski> autodetekcja dziala bardzo sprawnie od jakichs 5 lat
<winter> auto zamontuje tylko jako iso chyba
<jacekowski> nie
<winter> no to nie
<winter> tak też działa
<tar-gz> mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<winter> no i tak ma być
<tar-gz> Instalował ktoś diablo II na linuksie?
<winter> ja nie
<tar-gz> Mam taki problem.
<tar-gz> odpalam instalator, ale ze to jest na dwóch płytach musze przełożyć płyte. Jak przełoże to instalator juz jej nie widzi(tej nowej)
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: też nie udało mi się go postawić, walić, są lepsze RPG na konsole
<winter> tar-gz: spróbuj dodać punkty montowania jako dyski w winecfg
<winter> tar-gz: spróbuj dodać punkty montowania jako dyski w winecfg
<oskar_> Pisze vidcat -d /dev/video0 -f.jpg -o /home/oskar/fota a konsola wywala mi takie coś Error: Can't get image
<tar-gz> chcesz obrazek w konsoli odpalic?
<oskar_> nie chce zrobic zdjecie
<Mat_Matan> oskar_: mi DSiXL nigdy tak nie wywalił przy robieniu fotek, skonsultuj się z serwisem konsol nintendo
<tar-gz> winter, jak odmontować ten cd rom? Bo sie wysunac nie chce
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: unmount
<oskar_> tu juz nie chodzi o robienie fotech tylko chce wiedziec kto korzysta z mojego kompa jak mnie nie ma w domu i chce napisac skrypt
<oskar_> *fotek
<winter> [root@coldhouse winter]# vidcat -f jpeg -o ~/1.jpg -q 100
<Mat_Matan> oskar_: załóż hasło, problem solved, będziesz od razu wiedział kto używał
<winter> [winter@coldhouse ~]$ vidcat -f jpeg -o ~/1.jpg -q 100
<tar-gz> winter, bash: unmount: nie znaleziono polecenia
<Nerihsa> Monitoring mieszkania - konfiguracja programu motion http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=62836&highlight=monitoring
<winter> tar-gz: umount
<ntat> Bawiłem się kiedyś Motionem
<winter> http://imgur.com/hCcyf vidcat zapisuje mi tylko takie coś, vlc za to odtwarza normalnie
<ntat> Nawet zacząłem robić monitoring, który po wykryciu ruchu robi serię zdjęć i automatycznie wysyła co któreś mailem na wyznaczony adres
<Mat_Matan> hmmm... z resztą ja też mam pewien problem... mam wine a zapomniałem że go mam...
<winter> ntat: ja też
<Mat_Matan> The file '/home/matan/madness.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Mat_Matan> i nie bambusa żadnego exe nie mogę odpalić...
<ntat> Chyba w Mutt`cie wysyłałem, już nie pamiętam
<tar-gz> winter, Działa!
<Dreadlish> re
<ntat> Mat_Matan, prawy przycisk na pliku i właściwości -> Uprawnienia -> WYkonani: Zezwolenie na wykonanie pliku jako programu
<ntat> Jak masz Nautilusa
<Mat_Matan> ntat: thx, zaraz się sprawdzi
<tar-gz> albo sudo chmod +x <plik>
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: spróbuj zobaczyć sobie ten plik pod nano czy jakimś edytorem i zobacz czy sie nie zaczyna na PE albo MZ
<Cent> cześć
<tar-gz> 50Cent siemka
<tar-gz> http://gry.linux.pl/?id=katalog&kategoria=3&show=112
<tar-gz> Fajna gierka może być.
<Mat_Matan> bry $/100
<Dreadlish> heh
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: open liero x lepsze
<tar-gz> ale tam zabijasz "mroczne Knury"
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: i?
 * Skrzyp re
<julek> czesc
<Dreadlish> elo skrzyp
<Dreadlish> xeon !rdy jeszcze
<m477> mam plik o takich prawach '-rw-------' i nie moge go wykonac i chmod +x tez nie dziala
<ntat> m477, sudo chmod +x
<Zly_Biolog> m477: a jakie chowny?
<m477> ntat:  tez nie dziala
<m477> Zly_Biolog: jakie chowny?
<m477> dodam iz jest to .sh
<kklimonda> m477: przenieś go na partycję na której chmod działa
<kklimonda> (na fat, ntfs i podobnych chmod nie działa)
<kklimonda> ew. odpal go ręcznie
<kklimonda> /bin/sh plik.sh
<m477> kklimonda: thx
<ntat> też ostatnio tak miałem, jak próbowałem uruchomić plik z pendrive na LIvecd, dopiero skopiowanie na Pulpit dało radę
<ntat> tzn nie mogłem ustawić prawa uruchamiania
<kklimonda> pendrive ma system plików vfat
<m477> 16
<m477> fat16 nie?
<ntat> no teraz już wiem dlaczego nie chciał ustawić +x
<ntat> 32 racze, chociaż zależ jak go sformatujesz
<ntat> *raczej
<m477> z tego co sie orientuje pendrivery przynajmniej stare na fat16 dzialaja
<Dreadlish> to nie ma znaczenia
<m477> w sensie?
<m477> co to moze znaczyc ?
<m477> Mathematica_8.0.0_LINUX_MachineSpecific.sh: 383: Unix/Installer/MathInstaller: Permission denied
<Dreadlish> chmod +x ...
<m477> ?
<ntat> m477, Mathematice kupiłeś?:P
<Dreadlish> nie ma poprostu executiona
<m477> ntat: nie
<m477> Dreadlish: tzn?
<Dreadlish> poprostu ma tylko pewnie r--
<Dreadlish> a ma mieć r-x
<m477> ma rw
<Dreadlish> no to daj rwX
<m477> nie mam miejsca poza fatem :<
<m477> tzn ntfsm
<kklimonda> m477: no to skopiuj na partycję linuksową
<kklimonda> najwyraźniej rozpakowuje instalator na ntfs, i z niego odpalać - a się nie da
<m477> jak przekopiuje na ex4 zmienie na +x i potem na ntfs znow zadziala?
<kklimonda> nie
<m477> ~~~~~~~
<m477> 95% mam na ntfs ;/
<m477> dysku
<kklimonda> ale tylko programów nie można odpalać
<m477> tzn?
<kklimonda> no co za różnica co masz (i ile tego) na ntfs, skoro programów i tak nie ma wielu na Linuksa - co za problem ten jeden, czy dwa skopiować na inną partycję
<Mat_Matan> walić wine... co ja konsol nie mam żeby zagrać
<kklimonda> jak się odpala programy w wine, to warto zastanowić się czy linux na pewno jest ci do szczęścia potrzebny
<m477> wine muli strasznie
<m477> kklimonda: o jakich programach mowisz, strasznie  szerokie pojecie
<m477> mam 12gb /roota i mam juz ponad 8 zapelnione
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: chciałem sobie w madness interactive pograć, ale doszedłem do wniosku że nie po to tyle tys zł wydałem żeby teraz spod wine grać w madnessa :P
<kklimonda> było nie dzielić dysku jak szalony
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: tyle tyś na co?
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: na konsole
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: no to graj na konsoli ;)
<kklimonda> czy nie ma tego na konsolę?
<kklimonda> ja ostatni gram tylko w minecrafta ;)
<Mat_Matan> nie ma
<Mat_Matan> a mi się nie chce szukać madnessa w swf :P
 * Mat_Matan zawija gierczyć w Legend of Zelda na Wii, jeszcze 50% gry zostało do przejścia :P
<ntat> co to minecraft?
<Dreadlish> taka giera
<Mat_Matan> ntat: google it
<Dreadlish> za 10euro
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: jak masz własnego serva to za free :P
<kklimonda> 15 chyba już, bo beta wyszła
<Dreadlish> jest w javie
<ntat> No widzę, jakąś LegoPostać, która biega - tyle na oficjalnej stronie;)
<Dreadlish> i strasznie żre pamięci
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: strasznie nisko kraść grę za 10-20 euro
<Mat_Matan> drakhan: bo to jafffa
<kklimonda> czy tak strasznie
<kklimonda> do 1GB ;)
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: toć koleś udostępnił możliwość stawiania serva własneho
<Mat_Matan> *własnego
<Mat_Matan> za free...
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: no ale i tak nie pograsz afair online bez wykupienia upgrade
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: a ja gier nie kradnę tak btw, bo to uwłacza godności kolekcjonerskiej
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: nie wiem nie gram, wiem tyle że jest wersja za free
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: a co tu kolekcjonować - zbiór bitów ;)
 * kklimonda nie uznaje pudełek i płyt ;)
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: się nie znasz się nie odzywaj ;]
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: mam konsolę starszą od ciebie
<m477> kklimonda: co masz na mysli
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: to nie problem, pierwsza generacja konsol to początek lat 70. ;)
<kklimonda> nawet NES jest odemnie starszy
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: ja mam magnavoxa odyssey :P
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: no super, masz kurzołapy z 72 ;)
<kklimonda> m477: tzn.?
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: kupiony za 100zł, warty akutalnie ponad 2k :P
<m477> no z tym dzieleniem
<kklimonda> m477: no, gdybyś sobie dał więcej na / to byś nie miał tego problemu
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: poczekam jeszcze z kilka lat to może za niego sobie samochód kupię :P
<m477> kklimonda: nie przypuszczalem ze z ntfs taki nie mobilny jest, anyway zostaje tylko format teraz?
<kklimonda> m477: jeżeli nie planujesz powrotu do windowsa, to ntfs jest tylko problemem
<m477> kklimonda: posiadam 2 sysytemy
<m477> stad ntfs
<kklimonda> taki układ zawsze będzie suboptymalny
<m477> no jak widac nie sprawdza sie mi
<ntat> na filmie wygląda ciekawie ten Minecraft:)
<bialy663> minecraft rox
<kklimonda> ntat: ponad milion kopii już gościu sprzedał
<kklimonda> a to gra w wersji alpha, pisana niecały rok, przez jedną osobę
<ntat> hm... to wersja alpha i ta do kupienia to te same wersje?
<ntat> Ona nie jest darmowa?
<m477> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minecraft
<m477> beta jest platna
<kklimonda> ntat: możesz grać offline za darmo
<Dreadlish> heh
<ntat> kklimonda, a do gry Offline potrzebne jest hasło i login, czy to tylko przy kopiowaniu z serwera gry pyta?
<kklimonda> ntat: rejestracja jako taka jest darmowa
<ntat> User not premium - Play online once to enable offline, a jak chcę zagrać w przeglądarce online, to You need to purchase the game to play Minecraft :|
<kklimonda> no to ściągnij
<ntat> ściągnąłem
<ntat> chyba, że źle uruchamiam
<ntat> ten plik ma 50kB?
<kklimonda> tam jest napisane jak uruchamiać
<kklimonda> tak
<ntat> No właśnie tak robię, to łączy się z serwerem
<ntat> java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<kklimonda> no bo się ma łączyć z serwerem
<kklimonda> najwyraźniej nie da się już offline grać
<kklimonda> kiedyś można było
<ntat> ja betę ściągnąłem
<ntat> w alphę można grać za free
<kklimonda> beta to nowa alpha ;)
<m477> czemu w 10.10 nie ma gimpa ?
<Ciaho> bo usunęli?
<kklimonda> m477: bo trzeba doinstalować
<m477> no dobra ale czemu
<kklimonda> m477: bo podjęto decyzję, by na jego miejsce dać pitivi
<m477> a co to ma z gimpem wspolnego
<kklimonda> m477: bo na płycie jest tylko tyle miejsca
<m477> na dvd tez?
<m477> + jeszcze podczas instalacji sie akutalizuje z neta i nie pobiera ...
<kklimonda> na dvd jest
<kklimonda> no bo nie jest zainstalowany
<kklimonda> pitivi zastąpił gimpa na domyślnej instalacji
<m477> w ogole czym sie rozni instalacja dvd a cd jak w obu przypadkach nie ma moznosci wyboru pakietow i instluja sie takie same
<kklimonda> na dvd jest więcej pakietów, nie musisz ich pobierać potem z internetu
<m477> lol octave tez nie mam a do tej pory byla standardowo
<ntat> Używacie jakiegoś programu pocztowego działającego w terminalu?
<kklimonda> ja czasem z mutta
<ntat> Dawno temu z Mutt`a korzystałem, pamiętasz może jak wysłać maila poleceniem z konsoli, nie wchodząc do Mutt`a
<ntat> ?
<ntat> Kiedyś udało mi się taki skrypcik sporządzić, który pobierał plik do załącznika i wysyłała pod wskazany adres
<ntat> *wysyłał
<office> mail -s temat adres@
<m477> mam pytanie w home w .private mam strasznie duzo plikow o dziwnych nazwach ktore dosyc sporo zajmuja, wie ktos co to jest?
<kklimonda> m477: to są zaszyfrowane pliki które masz w ~/Private/
<kklimonda> (chyba, że to .private a nie .Private - wtedy może tam być wszystko)
<m477> to jest .Private
<m477> i po co one tam sa?
<kklimonda> bo je wrzucałeś do Private
<m477> nie
<kklimonda> i tam się szyfrowały
<m477> nic nie robilem
<m477> 1 raz widze ten katalog
<kklimonda> ktoś ci je tam wrzucał - standardowo nie ma .Private ani Private
<m477> jestem jedyna osoba korzystajaca z komputera wiec nie ma bata
<kklimonda> no to jak nie wiesz co to jest, to skasuj, i po problemie
<m477> nie zwali sie nic?
<kklimonda> nie mam pojęcia - to twój komputer
<ntat> to zmień nazwę
<kklimonda> no, też można
<m477> po co zmieniac nazwe? zeby sprawdzic czy sie nic nie stanie?
<ntat> tak
<ntat> a potem, jak wszystko ok, to możesz usunąć
<m477> no komputer dziala
<ntat> :)
<ntat> Możesz dla pewności zrestarować
<ntat> :)
<m477> tam jest w ogole 11 000 elementow
<m477> same krzaki
<ntat> ja nie mam czegoś takiego
<ntat> możesz jeszcze zobaczyć kiedy zostały utworzone
<ntat> Znacie jakieś filmy w stylu Kod Leonarda da Vinci?
<kklimonda> ntat: Anioły i Demony
<ntat> tego nie oglądałem
<kklimonda> na podstawie książek tego samego autora, więc pewnie podobne
<m477> ntat: w ls -l ta data to data utworzenia?
<Dreadlish> m477: ta
<m477> ntat: w ogole dziwna rzecz bo zmienilem nazwe a on chyba aliasa zrobil bo mam cos takiego :
<m477>  29 2010-11-18 15:56 lol -> /home/.ecryptfs/m477/.Private
<kklimonda> m477: masz szyfrowany cały folder domowy
<m477> a ta
<m477> przy instalacji sie to wybieralo
<kklimonda> samo nic się nie wybierało
<ntat> ale ls -l to raczej data modyfikacji
<m477> byla opcja taka
<m477> ale to co to jest jego kopia zaszyfrowana ?
<kklimonda> nie, to są zaszyfrowane pliki
<kklimonda> nie ich kopia a pliki
<kklimonda> jak je usuniesz to sobie skasujesz dane zapewne
<m477> czyli to co mam widze w homie to sa tak naprawde w tym .private?
<m477> tylko logicznie je widze?
<kklimonda> tak
<m477> no to dobrze ze nie usunolem ;d
<kklimonda> byś się czegoś nauczył
<m477> raczej wk**wil
<kklimonda> to też - ale byś przynajmniej na przyszłość nie ruszał rzeczy których nie rozumiesz. No i nauczyłbyś się robić backup
<m477> backupa czego?
<m477> systemu ?
<kklimonda> swoich danych
<m477> rozmawiajac o backupach czy jest mozliwosc zapisania swoich konfiguracji systemowych zeby po formacie i ponownej instalacji zostaly przywrocone?
<m477> zeby nie trzeba bylo za kazdym raze wszystkiego konfigurowac
<kklimonda> m477: nie da się - możesz zapisać listę zainstalowanych aplikacji, jeżeli korzystasz z ubuntu software center i oneconf (albo chce ci się bawić we wpisywanie komend w terminalu), możesz zapisać zawartość /etc gdzieś - ale nie ma czegoś ogólnego co to zrobi w ładny sposób
<m477> lipa
<m477> a wiec jedyne sensowne wyjscie to backup?
<ntat> Będę miał komputer - procesor jakiś AMB 1,2 GHz, dysk 4,2 GB, ram 192 MB. Chcę na tym zainstalować Debiana, tyle że przeraziłem się, jak zobaczyłem 30 płyt cd?(!!!) Które są niezbędne do instalacji podstawowego systemu, bez zbędnych programów?
<ntat> Nie mogę skorzystać z netinstall, bo nie będę podczas instalacji miał dostępu do internetu
<Mat_Matan> ntat: masz wersję na DVD
<Mat_Matan> bodajże 6
<ntat> No i jeszcze jedno: komputer nie ma DVD;]
<Mat_Matan> z czego chyba tylko 1 jest potrzebna do postawienia systemu
<kklimonda> ntat: ściągasz płytę minimal
<kklimonda> ntat: a potem z internetu ciągniesz, co potrzebne
<ntat> Potem dostęp będę miał do internetu ale nie podczas instalacji
<ntat> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/5.0.7/i386/iso-cd/
<ntat> To ta:  debian-507-i386-xfce+lxde-CD-1.iso 27-Nov-2010 18:30  647M ?
<kklimonda> albo ta: debian-507-i386-netinst.iso        28-Nov-2010 02:06  151M
<kklimonda> a nawet ta: debian-507-i386-businesscard.iso   28-Nov-2010 02:05   36M
<ntat> ;]
<kklimonda> tylko wtedy potrzebujesz internetu w czasie instalacji
<ntat> On ma się jakoś odpalić w byle jakim środowisku graficznym
<ntat> :)
<foreste> ja wczoraj sciagalem deb 6 dvddd1 ;d
<foreste> dvd1
<foreste> czesc ;d
<foreste> fedora siux ;d
<ntat> Ściągam tą z LXDE i XFCE
<ntat> :]
<ntat> hm, chyba, że można odpalić neostradę podczas instalacji
<ntat> to ściągnę tą najmniejszą
<ntat> ;)
<foreste> ja mam dobrego sasiada :)
<kklimonda> ntat: nie można raczej
<foreste> daje mi neta jak mi trza
<foreste> 2 mb i bez limitu ;d
<ntat> foreste, a sąsiad wie o tym?
<ntat> ;]
<foreste> ta
<foreste> mowie mu a on na noc mi zostawia liveboxa wlaczonego
<foreste> silne wifi ma ;d ;d
<Dreadlish> heh
<foreste> idzie przez 2 budynki ;d
<bikstopa> Dreadlish
<bikstopa> jestes?
<bikstopa> a. poszedl ;/
<foreste> w sumie 10m ;d
<bikstopa> lol
<bikstopa> min temu mi uciekl; d
<ntat> to musi nie źle promieniować:D
<foreste> XD
<Mat_Matan> ale cisza...
<bikstopa> foreste: lol.
<Mat_Matan> aż usłyszałem jak mi wentylator w zasilaczu pracuje...
<bikstopa> foreste: lvb ma softem ograniczone wifi do 12% mocy nadawczej
<ntat> to może on ma odblokowane
 * Mhrok się ostatnio zdziwił, bo po przekręceniu proca na 4GHz, ramów na 2GHz i grafiki też jakoś duzo i obciążeniu tego usłyszał wentylator w zasilaczu (Corsair 550W)
 * bikstopa kupil zasilacz 600w jakis markowy, nie pameieta jaki i wsadzil w nim regulator predkosci nastawiony na 5v i nic nie slyszy - nigdy :D
 * Mhrok ma wodę, słyszy tylko dwa wentyle z chłodnicy i (raz) zasilacz
<Mat_Matan> u mnie chyba głośniej głośniki syczą niż wentylator :P
<jacekowski> te zasilacze to jest zawsze to samo
<ntat> 600W, to ładnie musisz za prąd płacić
<jacekowski> jak juz mowilem
<jacekowski> ntat: to jest moc maksymalna
<foreste> Mat_Matan:  nie
<ntat> wiem
<Mat_Matan> foreste: tabfail? :P
<foreste> umnie glosniej sycza ;d
 * Mat_Matan przeorbił stary magnetofon radziecki na głośniki
<foreste> umnie ok 500wat jest ;d
<Mat_Matan> czasem mi ruskie stacje radiowe łapie jak czegoś słucham bo się zwarcie gdzieś robi i radio złącza :D
<foreste> a kolumny wiekosci ewstradowek :)
<Mat_Matan> foreste: aż tak dobrze to nie jest :P
<foreste> ale wlaczam kiedy muzy slucham :P
<Mat_Matan> jak słuchawki zarzucę to mogę mieć wyjechane :P
<Mat_Matan> foreste: ja muzy na słuchawkach słucham
<foreste> ja tez w nocy :P
<Mat_Matan> albo 7in1 załaczam :P
<foreste> xD
<Mat_Matan> ok, mykam
<Mat_Matan>  23:25 a ja jeszcze nie skończyłem...
<Mat_Matan> nie wiem czego ale zaraz się coś znajdzie, dojdę do wniosku że nie chce mi się tego robić i pójdę spać :P
<foreste_> hehe
<foreste_> w debcu
<foreste_> zainstalowalem plymoth ;d
<ntat> Mieliście taką sytuację, na Kadu ale i na Windowsowym GG również, że niektre osoby są dostępne mimo tego, że wcale nie są połączone z siecią gg. Charakterystyczne jest wtedy to, że ich adres IP to :127.0.0.1
<foreste_> i mam bootsplash ;d
<jacekowski> ntat: ten adres ip jest nic nie warty
<jacekowski> ntat: bo on sie pokazuje prawidlowo tylko przy bezposrednich polaczeniach wlaczonych
<jacekowski> i tez nie zawsze
<bialy663> a) 127 mają wtedy gdy nie mają włączonego p2p
<bialy663> b) gg ssie
<ntat> ok, ale jak wyjaśnić dostępność osoby na gg, która wcale nie jest dostępna, nawet nie ma włączonego komunikatora
<bialy663> niedoleciał timeout?
<ntat> przez cały dzień?
<bialy663> z resztą nie wiem
<bialy663> nie używam
<foreste_> teraz burg zainstalowac ?
<foreste_> ;d
<foreste_> ups zle ;d
<bialy663> foreste_: a chcesz?
<foreste_> no
<bialy663> to instaluj
<bialy663> xd
<bialy663> pamiętaj
<foreste_> odrazu zrobie paczke dla debiana
<bialy663> musisz zastanowić co chcesz w życiu robić
<bialy663> i zacznij to robić
<bialy663> się zjadłem :*(
<foreste_> bo jest tylko ubuntu ;d
<bialy663> ubuntowa z ppa mi działała
<bialy663> na debianku
<foreste_> tylko trza dowiazania zrobic
<foreste_> zeby apt update robil grub2 ;d
<foreste_> tfu
<foreste_> burg
<foreste_> zw wc i mycie
 * bikstopa ma wielka ochote na snikersa, 7daysa i cole ;(
<bialy663> Wszystkiego najlepszego w nowym roku! yay
<bikstopa> jakie ide polecacie? najlepiej darmowe glownie do php, html, js, css i javy
<Biszkopcik> 0th
<bikstopa> Ludzie! slyszaliscie co sie stalo?
<winter> co
<fi9o> bikstopa: ?
<bikstopa> prezydent nie zyje!
<bialy663> który
<winter> który
<bikstopa> jak to ktory? nasz
<fi9o> :x
<bikstopa> w samolocie sie rozbil o.O
<fi9o> No tak.
 * winter slaps bikstopa 
 * bikstopa wpierdol winter
<kklimonda> bikstopa: eclipse
 * bialy663 tortures bikstopa with an enormous finetuning sledgehammer
<winter> bikstopa: nie klnij malutki
<bikstopa> kklimonda: thx. zaraz obczaje
<bikstopa> winter: ja nie klne ;>
<winter> 00:05  * bikstopa wpierdol winter
<bikstopa> winter: nie klnij
<winter> to cytat durniu
<bikstopa> o.O
<bikstopa> mnie Pani polonistka mowila ze cytaty zacyznaja sie od ,, i koncza sie " albo odwrotnie ;d
<winter> tu jest irc a nie lekcja polskiego
<winter> idę zajarać
<winter> :*
<bikstopa> pa :*
<bikstopa> daj szluga
<bikstopa> tez bym zajaral ;(
<m477> witą
<m477> kupilem piwo za 5 zl miodowe i nie mam ochoty na nie :<
<fi9o> dawaj
<fi9o> Jak to piwo to ja chetnie opiernicze
<bikstopa> :D
<m477> :<
<bikstopa> http://allegro.pl/pakiet-skryptow-jquery-ktore-musisz-miec-hit-i1393286984.html wydaje mi sie czy ktos chce ze mnie zrobic idiote? :D
<kklimonda> czemu?
<kklimonda> kto wie, może to najlepsze skrypty, wybrane przez autora aukcji, na podstawie wieloletniego doświadczenia?
<kklimonda> a może sam je napisał.. ale nie wiem czy allegro pozwala znów na sprzedaż wirtualną softu
<bikstopa> ktore sa dostepne za darmo? :D
<kklimonda> bikstopa: czas jest bardzo cenny
<kklimonda> bikstopa: jak cię interesuje, to zapytaj czyje są te skrypty
<bialy663> pewnie sam zrobił
<bialy663> na podstawie tutoriala
<bikstopa> xD
<bialy663> lów
<bialy663> *
<bialy663> ide spac, kolorowych
<kklimonda> bikstopa: nawet jak nie on napisał (a widzę, że przynajmniej jednego nie napisał) to takie skrypty przychodzą na różnych otwartych licencjach które nie wymagają płacenia (ale wymagają by podać autora)
<bikstopa> nom. wiec on kaze placic a nie podaje autora :D
<bikstopa> http://randki.o2.pl/profil.php?id_r=1681568 lol! ;d
<kklimonda> musi podać dopiero przy dystrybucji - równie dobrze może wszystko legalnie robić (ale pewnie nie robi)
<bikstopa> jak zrobie portal z jquery
<bikstopa> to musze podac autora do os komu sprzedam portal czy do all uzytkownikow portalu? ;'d
#ubuntu-pl 2011-01-14
<kklimonda> bikstopa: musisz przeczytać licencję jquery
<bikstopa> xd
<kklimonda> (w skrócie nie możesz usunąć nagłówka z autorem i wzmianką o licencji z kodu jquery)
<kklimonda> ale nie jestem prawnikiem, a jquery jest wydawane na potrójnej licencji
<kklimonda> więc możliwe, że np. MIT pozwala na usunięcie nagłówka
<bikstopa> jaka jest szansa ze w laptopie mam gdzies wewnatrz wyprowadzone zlacze usb
<bikstopa> pod ktore moge wlutowac jakis modul? :D
<PoKrAk> jelol
<PoKrAk> hmm z/w
<Wizard> cześć
<PoKrAk> jelolllllllll
<Wizard> o, jakiś PoKrAk żyje
<PoKrAk> taaaaa i ciagle nie ma polskich znakow z klawiatury
<Wizard> setxkbmap pl?
<PoKrAk> hmm w gedit i terminalu pomogło
<PoKrAk> moment przeloguje irca
<PoKrAk> żżżżńńńńąąąąćććśśśłłłłłłłóóóóóęęęęęę
<PoKrAk> dzieki Wizard zadziałało
<PoKrAk> nie mogłem sobie przypomniec tego polecenia
<PoKrAk> :)
<Wizard> eh
<tar-gz> Ile dziwnie Irssi na screenie wygląda
<tar-gz> jak nazywa się program do robienia USB startowych?
<Wizard> hmm, które kde jest w 10.10?
<Wizard> nie chce mi się szukać
<Wizard> :P
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> kto ma system deb ?
<foreste> ubuntu etc
<foreste> z kde4
<foreste> ?
<Wizard> ja mam
<foreste> pomozesz mi sprawdzic jedna rzecz ?
<Wizard> mogę
<foreste> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14987248/pakiety/kio-sysinfo_0.0~svn1153142_i386.deb
<foreste> a masz konqueror ?
<Wizard> co?
<Wizard> mam
<foreste> jak to zainstalujesz
<Wizard> nie zainstaluję
<foreste> w pasku konqueror wpis sysinfo:/
<foreste> i napidx mi
<Wizard> nie będę tego instalował
<Wizard> :P
<foreste> czy jest cos czy biala strona
<foreste> jak biala to idzie do przebudowy
<foreste> bo umnie za 1 razem biel
 * NightWish` ziewa dobrotliwie
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> foreste: nie mogę zainstalować pakietu ściągniętego z dupy
<Wizard> a wirusy? trojany?
<foreste> niema
<Wizard> są są
<foreste> bo sam go robilem
<Wizard> ale ja cię nie znam :)
<Wizard> wszystko może być ładnie pięknie, a skrypt instalacyjny dodaje do crona skrypt np. do wyciągania haseł, albo keylogger
<Wizard> brr
<Wizard> btw, rozwijasz kde?
<foreste> http://my.opera.com/Foreste/blog/
<foreste> i Wizard ?
<foreste> ;d
<Wizard> no?
<Wizard> nie-e, cel szczytny, ale na pracowym komputerze nie zainstaluję
<Wizard> a w domu mam debiana, ale na powerpc
<foreste> tym linku masz liste pakietow
<Wizard> widziałem
<Wizard> i zdjęcie z psem
<Wizard> aaa, widzieliście filmik z gazeta.pl? jak koleś rozjeżdża psa pociągiem?
<Wizard> czadowy!
<foreste> dzis moze dojdzie jre najnowsze pod opere
<Wizard> a opera nie umie używać takiego jre z dysku?
<Wizard> a nie, to konqueror tak umie
<foreste> moze
<foreste> ale jej trza wszkazac
<Wizard> lepiej nie wskazywać
<Wizard> applety to zło
<Wizard> :P
<foreste> to dodaje smlink do opera plugins i nie trza szukac
<foreste> a moje kernele sa z patchem autogroup
<Wizard> a co to?
<foreste> ten glosny patch
<foreste> co wsdzyscy pisali w necie
<foreste>  ;d
<Wizard> widocznie zbyt mało, żeby mnie zainteresować
<Wizard> :P
<foreste> http://archcenter.org.pl/2010/11/21/popraw-responsywnosc-swojego-linuksa/
<Wizard> a, te bzdury
<foreste> te 200 linijek ;d
<PoKrAk> taaaa
<Wizard> fajne to kubuntu-netbook
<Wizard> tylko te dodatki do plasmy bardzo zabłędowane
<Wizard> np. lista okien nie pokazuje wszystkich okien
<foreste> kurde
<Wizard> umyślnie pomija intellij
<tar-gz> Wizard: jakie masz parametry netbooka?
<Wizard> nie mam netbooka
<tar-gz> ;-)
<tar-gz> Próbował ktoś z Was kiedyś Lunara?
<Wizard> ja
<tar-gz> i co? Fajne distro?
<Wizard> ze 3 tygodnie temu
<Wizard> ni
<tar-gz> czemu?
<Wizard> gentoo jest fajniejsze
<tar-gz> gentoo nie dam rady postawic.
<Wizard> ?
<tar-gz> nie mam proca na gentoo
<Wizard> w lunarze też się buduje ze źródeł
<PoKrAk> nastepny szakis wynalazek
<Wizard> lunar ma już parę lat
<Wizard> z resztą to jest fork sorcerera
<tar-gz> Wizard: wydaje mi sie, ze lunar jest łatwiejszy od gentoo
<tar-gz> xorg7 to jest jakiś starożytny xorg?
<PoKrAk> nie wiem
<PoKrAk> moja wersja to:
<PoKrAk> X.Org X Server 1.9.0.902 (1.9.1 RC 2)
<PoKrAk> Release Date: 2010-10-15
<PoKrAk> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
<tar-gz> Wizard: stawiałeś x'y na lunarze?
<foreste> naprawilem ;)
<amkrankruleuen> Czesc
<Wizard> tar-gz: obecnie xorg zarzucił chyba starą numerację
<Wizard> jest X11R7 i tu podwersja
<Wizard> starożytny to byłby X10 ;D
<PoKrAk> Wizard: moj xorg najnowszy z natty
<Wizard> a jak się unity sprawuje?
<PoKrAk> nie mam zielonego pojecia jak tylko sie pojawiło olałem gnome na rzecz e17 ecomorph
<Wizard> hmm, ciekawe, nigdy nie używałem tego ecomorpha
<Wizard> w elive bardzo się tym podniecali
<Wizard> elive to w ogóle fajne distro było
<Wizard> bo już nie jest
<PoKrAk> bo jest fajne
<PoKrAk> ta bo trzeba zdobyc klucz na instalacje itp\
<PoKrAk> wizard ale sa alternatywy dla elive i tez całkiem niezłe
<PoKrAk> opengeu i pinguyos E17
<Wizard> można też sobie overlaya w gentoo zrobić
<PoKrAk> z tego pinguy oparty na najnowszym ubu
<Wizard> e17 jest portach freebsd
<PoKrAk> tam gentoo nie podchodze do wynalazków
<Wizard> btw, zawsze można sobie zrobć z svna
<Wizard> na czymkolwiek
<bikstopa> Wiecie ile polakow potrzeba by sciac drzewo? :D
<PoKrAk> wizard wsio co potrzeba jest na packages.enlightenment.org
<Wizard> PoKrAk: też fakt :)
<Wizard> a wspierają lts?
<PoKrAk> tam masz jakie distro wspiera oficjalnie i sa ich paczki
<PoKrAk> wizard wez zobacz
<Wizard> bikstopa: oświeć nas
<PoKrAk> mnie interesuje debian i ubu
<Wizard> PoKrAk: nie chce mi się, błąd naprawiam
<Wizard> :P
<bikstopa> Wizard: 96 i samolot
<PoKrAk> widze
<Wizard> PoKrAk: co widzisz?
<Wizard> że naprawiam?
<PoKrAk> ta
<Wizard> skąd?
<PoKrAk> ja przynajmniej sie ucze
<PoKrAk> widze ze naprawiasz ircujac :)
<Wizard> no bo się buduje
<PoKrAk> skątowni :)
<Wizard> naprawiłem :)
<PoKrAk> to teraz se eco sprawdz
<Wizard> czekej, jeszcze commit
<Wizard> zanim ktoś bardziej zjebie
<PoKrAk> to ja sobie tescik zapodam
<ntat> Można w Debianie podczas instalacji wybierać pakiety, które mają się zainstalować?
<bialy663> a nie?
<fi9o> ntat: Ja bym uzyl debootstrap
<fi9o> `g debootstrap
<Przekliniak> fi9o: Debootstrap - Debian Wiki: <http://wiki.debian.org/Debootstrap>
<ntat> Nie będę miał dostępu do internetu podczas instalacji
<PoKrAk> to mozesz leciec z łapki dpkg i jeden po drugim instalowac
<Mat_Matan> bry
<bt4> cześć
<Wizard> zawsze jest dselect ;>
<PoKrAk> i tasksel
<PoKrAk> no i zawsze aptitude
<Dreadlish> elo
<bt4> o/
<Dreadlish> elo b4
<Dreadlish> bt4*
<Dreadlish> sorry, ale jestem troche zdenerwowany i mi się ręce trzęsą przez jednego matoła
<bt4> hee
<bt4> opowiadaj
<Dreadlish> nawrzucał mi mokrych kamyków i troche wody nalał do plecaka z notebookiem, o którego istnieniu w nim wiedział
<bt4> o kurwa ;/
<Dreadlish> jeszcze działa, ale jak coś się spierdoli to on będzie płacił za naprawę frajer jeden
<Dreadlish> i powiedział jeszcze że ja sie zaczynam, chociaż nawet z nim dzisiaj nie gadałem ani nic
<Dreadlish> jak jego ojciec sie dowie to ma ostry wpierdol
<dKc> :)
<Dreadlish> bo jego ojciec sie nie pieprzy z nim
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: ja bym się nie pierdzielił, wkręcił że się lapek nie odpala i obciążył go kosztami z grubej rury podając cenę np 4k zł
<bt4> a rozebrałeś go chociaż?? wysuszyłeś ?
<Dreadlish> bt4: tak
<Mat_Matan> pewnie by narobił ostro w gacie, tym bardziej że byś to na poważnie rozegrał
<Dreadlish> on wg mnie i całej mojej klasy nawet kawałka mózgu nie ma
<Dreadlish> bo jego "mamusia z babcią" chronią
<Dreadlish> ale jak się jego ojciec dowie to "przemuś" dostanie tak w dupe, że popamięta do końca życia
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: a ja bym się nie pieprzył
<Mat_Matan> już miałem podobną sytuację
<Dreadlish> a jak sie coś spierdoli to jeszcze będzie kase bulił
<Mat_Matan> i wyszedłem na swoje z tym
<bt4> Dreadlish, tak tylko od razu to nie siądzie może dopero to wyjść po czasie
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: tyle że zwaliłeś i nie pobajerowałeś że lapek się JUŻ zepsuł
<Mat_Matan> udowadniając to przy nim
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: wiesz no - powiedziałem mu, że prawdopodobnie nie odpali to już srał w gacie
<Dreadlish> a jak mu powiedzialem, że jego ojciec się o tym dowie to realnie prawie srał w gacie
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: mi tak do plecaka śniegu nawalili, nie ogarnąłem i przyszedłem do budynku z nim, wszystko się rozpuściło i zalało mi telefon (który był bez baterii ^^)
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: kto ci lapka spieprzył?
<Mat_Matan> przy kolesiu pokazałem że telefon nie chce się włączyć
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: chcesz nazwisko, czy wystarczy "kolega"
<Dreadlish> wiesz no - on doskonale wie, co się stanie jak mi sie do lapka woda dostanie
<tar-gz> myślałem, że Skrzyp :p
<Mat_Matan> i bulił za zalanie ksiązek moich, bibliotecznych, telefonu i chyba gameboya
<Dreadlish> bo już raz widział jak sie pierdoliło
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: u nas w szkole i tak by była Twoja wina bo przyniosłeś lapka do szkoły.
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: nie
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: sorry, ale jak nauczyciele nie chcą dać i z tej okazji musiałem specjalnie przynieść żeby im zrobić durną prezentacje?
<tar-gz> Mat_Matan: WSR mówił, że nie można wartościowych rzeczy przynosić do szkoly.
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: jeżeli rozdupczą ci np aparat słuchowy to to samo jakby ci rozdupczyli lapka
<Mat_Matan> sprzęt był TOBIE potrzebny a jeżeli ktoś go rozducpczył to ON ponosi odpowiedzialność nie ty
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: aparat słuchowy kosztuje nie mało :P
<Dreadlish> lapek też
<tar-gz> Mat_Matan: zależy od szkoły iod nauczycieli i dyrekcji. Jasne możesz się sadzić pieprzyć. Ja bym mu wpierdolił tak żeby sie posrał a potem chciał kase.
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: u mnie to nauczyciele bardziej za mną niż za nim bo to nie jego pierwsza taka "wpadka"
<tar-gz> tar-gz: u nas nie mogłeś liczyć na nauczycieli.
<Dreadlish> poza tym ktoś musiał im zrobić tą waloną prezentacje, bo nauczyciel od informatyki nie potrafi
<tar-gz> Przez to nie jeden gog wpierdol pod szkołą dostał.
 * AaaA jest za zalegalizowaniem samosądów
<Dreadlish> AaaA: ja też.
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: jak mi zalali plecak to mnie uj to obchodziło, dyrekcja też sapała że telefonu do szkoły nie można nosić, i im to ładnie udowodniłem że czegoś takiego nie ma, i musieli mi przyznać rację
 * PoKrAk too
<tar-gz> Mat_Matan: ja byłem Rzecznikiem Praw Ucznia przez 4 lata też się wadziłem z nauczycielami.
<Dreadlish> dla odstresowania posłucham dźwięków odkurzacza
<Biszkopcik> na openvz zainstaluje webmina ?
<Dreadlish> Biszkopcik: a na zwykłym linuchu zainstalujesz? tak - to tak samo
<Mat_Matan> hmmm... ktoś z was podłączał pod ubu klawiaturę sterującą z MIDI OUT?
<Biszkopcik> no wlasnie nie, bo np na openvz nie wgram nowego jajka
<Biszkopcik> ani nie zmienie hostname
<PoKrAk> hmmmm czemu ??
<Dreadlish> Biszkopcik: ale poza tym
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> ludzie są głupi
<tar-gz> why?
<Dreadlish> bo ludzie są głupi
<Dreadlish> nie potrafią niektórzy przewidzieć konsekwencji swoich czynów
<Wizard> no właśnie o to chodziło
<Wizard> chodziłem do szkoły kiedyś, robiliśmy różne rzeczy, ale nikt nikomu nic nie niszczył
<Wizard> chociaż kiedyś mój plecak na lekcji wyleciał za okno
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> tak, ludzie są głupi
<Wizard> ale robiliśmy też żarty hmm.. na poziomie ;)
<tar-gz> Wizard: jak nam zamkneli drzwi ze szkoły to sami wyrzucaliśmy sobie placeaki żeby na papierosa wyjść.
<Wizard> w stylu: lekcja z wychowawcą, siedzę pod koniec klasy, patrzę: podają plecak od przodu
<Dreadlish> heh
<Wizard> za chwilę idzie dziennik
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> no to podaję dalej
<Wizard> wychowawca: ja rozumiem, dziennik mi zabrać, plecak mi zabrać, ale po co wam mój długopis?
<tar-gz> Wizard: z jakiego distro teraz korzystasz?
<Wizard> ubuntu
<Wizard> albo: lekcja z wychowawcą
<Wizard> co się gość do tablicy odwrócił, to słychać cmokanie po całej klasie
<Wizard> ten wkurzony: który tak robi?!
<Wizard> pół klasy wstało
<Wizard> eh, fajnie było w średniej
<Wizard> mama kanapki robiła
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> jak myślicie, jakie distro na serwer wepchać?
<Dreadlish> nie może być to gentoo
<Wizard> centosa albo debiana
<amkrankruleuen> Debian rzecz jasna jak na serwer :)
<Wizard> albo freebsd ;P
<Dreadlish> to debiana wsadzę
<Dreadlish> bo mam już troche więcej obycia z nim
<Wizard> osobiście wybrałbym centosa
<Wizard> choćby żeby się podciągnąć, na twoim miejscu
<amkrankruleuen> Debian lepsze wsparcie ma
<Wizard> na swoim też bym wybrał
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> joł shpaq
<Dreadlish> shpaq: elo
<tar-gz> Serwery fajne są na bsd
<Dreadlish> nom
<tar-gz> sam shella mam na samu.pl
<Dreadlish> tylko czy fbsd obsłuży smart array 5i?
<Dreadlish> + dla proliantów - głośno chodzą, ale nie drgają, dzięki czemu słychać jedynie u mnie w pokoju
<Dreadlish> aaa - na czym stoi centos?
<AaaA> RH
<PoKrAk> czasem na serwer lepiej posadzic ubu miałem taki przypadek ze debian x64 nie zaskoczył za to ubu bez problemu
<PoKrAk> RH bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee zto ZUO
<AaaA> a dokładniej RHEL
<AaaA> czemu?
<Wizard> PoKrAk: nieprawda
<Wizard> warto go umieć
<PoKrAk> RH = Red Hat
<AaaA> czemu zuo?
<Dreadlish> a fedora to zuo wg was?
<Mat_Matan> fed to testing rh
<PoKrAk> stawiałem kiedys na tym serwer i masakra okazał sie ze czesc pakietów w wersji stable była pierdyknieta od tego czasu mam uraz
<PoKrAk> to co powinno zajac kilka minut trwało kilka gidzin zeby dojsc co i jak
<PoKrAk> a poniej i tak bazował na pomysłach debiana
<tar-gz> Jak chcesz mieć coś z czerwona czapką na serwer to CENTos postaw
<tar-gz> aolbo Lennego albo BSD
<PoKrAk> jak debiana bym w tej chwili stawiał to postawiłbym go juz na squizzim
<TomaszBarney> Witam. Potrzebuje pomocy jesli chodzi o instalacje ubu - Chcialbym zainstalowac go obok windowsa (jest na sda) jednak na osobnej partycji czyli sdb. Oprocz formatowania partycji nalezy wybrac chyba miejsce umieszczenia bootloader tzw. device for boot loader - co powinienem wybrac SDA czy SDB?
<tar-gz> w sumie ...
<Dreadlish> sda ...
<Dreadlish> sdb to osobny dysk
<Dreadlish> masz sda1 sda2 itd.
<tar-gz> bo on mi w MBR zainstaluje
<PoKrAk> sdb to nie osobna partycja tylko osobny dysk juz
<Dreadlish> no
<tar-gz> idzie sie zesrać z tym lunarem na wirtualboksie
<Dreadlish> i mam 67gb raid 3
<TomaszBarney> Sorry - wkradl mi sie blad rzeczowy - chce zainstalowac ubu na oddzielnym dysku tj SDB, i teraz pojawia sie pytania ktory dysk powinenem wybrac na boot loader dysk z Windowsem czyli sda czy z ubu czyli sdb.
<PoKrAk> bootloader sda musi byc
<bialy663> nie musi
<bialy663> można dodać wpis do windowsowego bootloadera
<PoKrAk> chyba ze bedziesz bawił sie biosem przy  odpalaniu
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: a to nie zalezy od tego jak masz oflagowaną partycję?
<TomaszBarney> czyli sda.
<Dreadlish> tak
<Wizard> tak bym polecał
<TomaszBarney> Ok dzieki :)
<bialy663> jeśli oba dyski będą dostępne to sda, ja muszę mieć na sdb bo jak go odłącze to nie wstanie żadny system
<TomaszBarney> Tzn. jak odlaczysz sda?
<bialy663> sdb
<bialy663> na sda mam winde, na sdb (podłaczanym przez esate) mam linuksa
<TomaszBarney> no to teraz ... jak masz na sdb bootloadera ... i bys odlaczyl sdb - to zaden system by sie nie uruchomil - mam racje?
<Dreadlish> nie
<bialy663> jeśli bootloader byłby na sda - tak
<Dreadlish> bo bios próbuje najpierw z sda potem sdb, potem sdc itd.
<Dreadlish> jak masz bootloader na sda to zabootuje z sda
<Dreadlish> jak na sda nie masz to próbuje sdb
<Dreadlish> itd.
<bialy663> ale grub wymaga /boot
<bialy663> a jak masz go na sdb to dupa
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> jak masz go na osobnym dysku ( nie mówimy tu o partycji)
<bialy663> nom
<TomaszBarney> Ok, teraz rozumiem.
<TomaszBarney> Dobra dzieki - milego dnia zycze.
<Mat_Matan> ubu 10.10 obsługuje usb 3.0?
<bikstopa> Mat_Matan: pewnie tak :D
<bikstopa> kazdy pingwin umie migac dioda :D
<mati75> re
<bialy663> kum
<Dreadlish> re
<bikstopa> http://deser.pl/deser/1,83453,8947845,Kevin_sam_w_domu__Historia_alternatywna.html !! :D
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/65usgpz> (at deser.pl)
<Guest95951> Witam. Co powininem zrobic by moc korzystac z aptitude - aktualnie po wpisaniu sudo aptitude ... wyskakuje mi komunikat, ze komendy nie znaleziono
<PoKrAk> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Guest95951> zdaje mi sie czy kiedys aptitude byl domyslnie preinstalowany razem z ubu?
<PoKrAk> był
<Dreadlish> jest cały czas
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: wlasnie sek w tym ze nie ma
<Dreadlish> u mnie jest jakoś
<PoKrAk> trzeba doinstalowac
<PoKrAk> kilkukrotnie spotkałem sie ze trzeba było z reki doinstalowac aptitude
<PoKrAk> moze w polskiej wersji jet
<PoKrAk> ja korzystam zawsze z niepolskiej
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> ja sie zastanawiam jaki ja mam bios
<Dreadlish> a nie mam jak sprawdzić
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: resetujac kompa wlazac do biosu ??
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: łatwo powiedzieć, trudniej zrobić
<Dreadlish> dl380 = minuta poweroffu, minuta zanim się pokaże wielkie logo "hp proliant", dopiero potem się pokaże
<Guest95951> W polskiej wersji tez nie ma-stad moj problem-przyzwyczajony bylem do tego, ze w US ver. byl preinstalowany pakiet aptitude.
<Dreadlish> jak mam p29 to będę załamany
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: nie wiem czy z poziomu systemu sprawdzisz bios biorac poduwage ze z tego co kojarze kerneli i linux z biosu nie korzystaja
<Dreadlish> dobrz
<Dreadlish> widze co jest
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: wiem...
<Dreadlish> i tak musze najpierw zawgecić updater
<Dreadlish> 1 Jul 2004.... mój serwer ma 6 lat
<Dreadlish> a nawet więcej
<Dreadlish> bo ma z 2003
<PoKrAk> to ja mam chyba wiekszego dinozaura ktorego nawet nie tykam bo to jakas przedpotopowa feetora
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> już wiem jak mu zupgracić
<Dreadlish> trzeba zaciągnąć scexe , wytarować, chmodnąć i instalnąć
<Mat_Matan> ktoś tu z was podłączał klawiszowca z MIDI OUT do ubu?
<Dreadlish> niet
<Mat_Matan> kurnasz, bo nie wiem jak podłączyć sobie pianino cyfrowe...
<Dreadlish> ja też niestety
<Wizard> ./kodzik
<PoKrAk> nara
<tar-gz> Re
<Wizard> hmm, ten samu.pl to jest taki gość samu, co się kręci na freenode?
<tar-gz> Wizard: chyba tak]
<Wizard> ah, samaelszafran!
<Wizard> ja jewo pamniu!
<fifu> no patrz!
<Nerihsa> operacja stalopozycyjna, jesli na liczbe calkowita przeznaczono 1 bajt:  115 + 93 = -48
<Nerihsa> dobrze?
<Wizard> huh?
<tar-gz> wydajniejsze jest kompilowanie czy instalowanie z paczek?
<bikstopa> hmm, jesli robie zdjecie stolca weza, to oznacza ze ze mna jest cos nie tak? ;'x
<tar-gz> bikstopa: glaurung żarł świerszcze czy tam szarańcze
<tar-gz> zdjęcie kupy węża to nic
<bikstopa> :D
<Nerihsa> tar-gz: jak dobierzesz odpowiednie flagi to skompilowany jesy wydajnieszy
<bikstopa> o. wygle glauowi :D
<tar-gz> on żyje jeszce?
<bikstopa> dlaczego mna nie zyc?
<tar-gz> nie wiem dawno na polszmacie nie byłem
<tar-gz> aspo tam wchodzi jeszce?
<bikstopa> nie wiem
<bikstopa> nie siedze na polczacie
<bikstopa> aspo focha chyba walnela z tego co pameitam
<tar-gz> ;-D wszyscy jej na faceta jechali
<bikstopa> ona miala faceta?! o.O
<bikstopa> biedny :D
<tar-gz> bikstopa: to mhroczniak był
<tar-gz> jeden z takich co jak ich widzisz ci sie nóż w kieszeni otwiera
<bikstopa> xD
<bikstopa> tar-gz: chcesz obczaic fotki?
<bikstopa> ;'ddd
<tar-gz> bikstopa: czyje aspo?
<tar-gz> ja ją na żywo widziałem
<bikstopa> nie. stolca mojego gowno-strzala :D
<tar-gz> poka
<tar-gz> akurat jem
<tar-gz> Mmmmmmm słitaśne
<tar-gz> co to za wonsza masz?
<bikstopa> to jest akurat dzielo molurusa
<bikstopa> ktor nie chcial wyliniec od 2 godzin
<bikstopa> to wymoczylem go w wodzie i zdarlem z niego skore :D
<tar-gz> mi chyba lapart padnie ogon odrzucił nie je
<bikstopa> :/
<tar-gz> resztki wylinki mu zostały.
<bikstopa> a ja go wymoczylem go 5 min a potem w 5 min zdarlem z niego skore :D
<bikstopa> jaki zdziwiony byl :D
<tar-gz> ja chciałemweża ale warunków nie mam
<tar-gz> chciałem weża
<bikstopa> ja tez nie mam
<bikstopa> a mam 3 weze :D
<bikstopa> tar-gz: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7627220/inne2/tio.jpg tej po srodku to jest dzielo ;d
<tar-gz> co byś na początek polecił
<bikstopa> wszystko co nie jadowite i latwo dostepne jest ok
<tar-gz> zbożówke? Koralowca?
<bikstopa> nawet molurusa jak sobie wezmiesz
<bikstopa> to moze byc :D
<bikstopa> tyle ze on lubi duzo wpierdalac :D
<tar-gz> znaczy ja mam terra 30x60
<bikstopa> ale np regiusa :D
<tar-gz> i nie chce zmieniac
<bikstopa> hmm, to kup chomika :D
<tar-gz> 60 długie i 30 szerokei
<tar-gz> metrowy wężyk sie zmieści
<bikstopa> to mahonia
<bikstopa> albo zboza :D
<tar-gz> bik 24 w nocy i 30 w dzien mu wystarczy taka temperatura?
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: kup sobie formicarium
<tar-gz> Mat_Matan: i mnie babcia zabije.
<Mat_Matan> why?
<tar-gz> jak mi uciekną te mrówki xD
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: teraz takie robią że mało komu uciekają
<tar-gz> "mało komu" to mi wsytaczy
<Mat_Matan> no chyba że ktoś zostawia na noc otwarte
<tar-gz> nie wiem giełda jest chyba w marcu albo w lutym coś sobie kupie
<TomaszBarney> Witam. Posiadam dwa dyski sda i sdb - na sda mam win7 oraz bootloader , na sdb ubuntu - musze sformatowac dysk z ubu, czy po jego sformatowaniu win7 bedzie sie odpalal?
<tar-gz> będzie
<TomaszBarney> jestes pewien? gdzies czytalem, ze bootloader do pracy potrzebuje /boot ktory jest przeciez na sdb, ktory chce sformatowac?
<bikstopa> windows do pracy nie potrzebuje boot loadera :D
<TomaszBarney> ok rozumiem.
<TomaszBarney> Dzieki.
<qermit> bikstopa: win 7 ma teraz fajnego bootloadera
<tomaszbarney> Wiec tak - przed chwila pisalem z pytaniem czy jak sformatuje sdb z ubu to czy win z dysku sda bedzie sie uruchamial - niestety nie uruchamia sie - wyskakuje grub error.
<tomaszbarney> Jakas rada? Jak z tym walczyc?
<Nerihsa> hm?
<kklimonda> tomaszbarney: uruchomić windowsa z płyty, wybrać rescue, i odpalić fixmbr
<tomaszbarney> ok sprobujemy.
<tomaszbarney> wracam za chwile jesli sie nie powiedzie
<lisu> re
<tar-gz> lisu: re
<|Lamik> Witam, panowie po instalacji compiza nie mam nigdzie X na gorze okna :D, zna ktos ten problem :D?
<tar-gz> |Lamik: weź sie pobaw w konfiguracji i inny motyw zainstaluj
<lisu> a moze należy wyda
<lisu> ć polecenie compiz --replace
<lisu> ?
<lisu> kurde sory za entery, cos mnie ten klawisz 'wylatuje'
<bikstopa> tar-gz: estes?
<tar-gz> bikstopa: ta
<bikstopa> tar-gz: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7627220/inne2/P1000811.JPG
<Psotnick> bry
<lisu> bikstopa: o0
<bikstopa> yo Psotnick
<tar-gz> bikstopa: co to jest za butla?
<bikstopa> tar-gz: magiczna butelka ktora grzeje ;d
<lisu> tar-gz: on tam pędzi x)
<tar-gz> bimbur
<bikstopa> :D
<bikstopa> na odchodach :D
<lisu> nie coca-cole, jasne ze bimbur
<Mat_Matan> bry
<foreste> czesc ;d
<fi9o> bikstopa: To na zdjeciu to Twoj robak?
<bikstopa> obydwa moje ;>
<bikstopa> fi9o: a chcesz zobaczyc jakie stolce wali ten wiekszy? :D
<fi9o> Nie, duzo innych ciekawych rzeczy moge zrobic.
<lisu> testował kto dysk ssd w porównaniu ze zwyklym talezowcem sata?
<lisu> chodzi mi o wydajnosc startu systemu
<Mat_Matan> lisu: ssd faster and better
<lisu> mowa, tylko o ile?
<fi9o> kilka sekund _podobno_
<lisu> fi9o: eee, to dla kilku sekund nie bede 500pln wydawal
<fi9o> lisu A ile bys chcial?
<fi9o> Najlpiej sam poczytaj
<fi9o> Moze jakies teksty na ten temat znajdziesz.
<bikstopa> jaki byl nr na infolinie orange
<bikstopa> ? ;'x
<lisu> wlasnie przegladam na allegro ceny
<Mat_Matan> lisu: te dyski są po to żeby komputerami rzucać i w błocie talać i żeby dużo prądu nie żarły
<lisu> `g infolinia orange numer
<Przekliniak> lisu: Infolinie i serwisy audiotekstowe Orange - Oferta Orange dla Firm ...: <http://best-com.pl/index.php/content/view/97/32/>
<Mat_Matan> ssd do urządzeń przenośnych a nie do stacjonarek
<bikstopa> ssd to jedna wielka lipa
<bikstopa> :D
<lisu> Mat_Matan: do laptopa oczywiscie jak juz, dos stacjonarki nie ma sensu
<bikstopa> ok znalazlem nr ;d
<Mat_Matan> lisu: jak chcesz poszaleć to możesz kupić przelotkę za kilka zł CF<->ATA i kartę CF
<lisu> eeetam
<Nerihsa> czy jak sciagne windows 7 trial i dam serial to bedzie dzialac jak nowka?
<Mat_Matan> Nerihsa: nie
<Nerihsa> a sa jakies bezpieczne zrodla sciagniecia windowsa oprocz ich stolcowego programu z msdnaa ktory nie dziala
<winter> Nerihsa: możesz pobrać i zainstalować aktywatore
<winter> aktywator
<winter> który ją aktywuje i będzie śmigać
<Dreadlish> re
<Mat_Matan> mati75: jeśli łaska, możesz do mnie wpaść?
<mati75> Mat_Matan: kiedy?
<szkodnik__> uaaaaa
<szkodnik__> to nie fair, we wro juz prawie nie ma sladu po sniegu, a tu pada jeszcze nastepny :(
<Dreadlish> szkodnik__: u mnie stopniał cały
<szkodnik__> Dreadlish, nawet mi nei mow takich rzeczy, co?
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> ja mam ferie od dzisiaj 13:30
<bikstopa> klawiatura nerda :D http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7627220/inne2/klawa.jpg
<tar-gz> Kto z irssi korzysta?
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: a co?
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: jak mam połączyć się z drugą siecią?
<winter>  /connect
<Dreadlish>  ta
<Dreadlish>  /connect
<tar-gz> normalnie?
<winter>  /coonect server
<bikstopa> :DF
<bikstopa> a ja wlasnie napisalem swoojej grupie ktora na mnie darla ryja bo cos im sie nie podoba
<Dreadlish> elo bikstopa
<winter> a przełanczasz między serwerami ctrl-x
<bikstopa> ze jak maja jakis problem to niech pisza reklamacje na /dev/null ;d
<bikstopa> yo Dreadlish jak tam moje itemy? :D
<Mat_Matan> jak zmienić tamplate żeby autoop nie było a był autovoice na kanal
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: kurdę...
<bikstopa> co sadzicie? http://allegro.pl/karykatura-karykatury-upominek-portret-2-os-a3-i1395229183.html ;d
<tar-gz> winter: z weechata korzystałeś?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4bh59vj> (at allegro.pl)
<winter> tar-gz: nie, od kiedy odpaliłem irssi przestałem korzystać z innych klientów czyli od jakiś 3 lat
<jacekowski> 20:11 -!- Irssi: Uptime: 116d 3h 29m 55s
<bikstopa> xD
<bikstopa> jacekowski: bot :D
<Dreadlish> nie
<winter> jacekowski: na gontoo-pl się o ciebie pytają
<jacekowski> wiem
<Dreadlish> na żrętu-pl?
<jacekowski> z aidecoe gadam na innym kanale
<Dreadlish> ja z tamtego kanału wylazłem
<winter> tar-gz: nie, od kiedy odpaliłem irssi przestałem korzystać z innych klientów czyli od jakiś 3 lat
<winter> ^
<Dreadlish> po ich ostrej krytyce mojego żartu w stylu "a es pe dot niet"
<tar-gz> winter: te przełączanie między oknami jest denerwujące
<Dreadlish> alt+numerokna i hea
<Dreadlish> i heja*
<winter> może dla ciebie
<tar-gz> ale nie widzisz który jest następny kanal
<winter> trzeba pamiętać
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: jak nie siedzisz na 15 na raz to pamiętasz kolejność
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: siedze ;-D
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: ja siedze na 40 na raz
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: i pamietam
<Dreadlish> nie mówie o tobie
<winter> już zrezygnował :-D
<winter> tweardy zawodnik
<Dreadlish> ta
<winter> twardy*
<Dreadlish> ja siedze od czasu jak mi sie zachciało postawić 24/7 komp pod backup
<foreste> lol
<Dreadlish> i mam jeszcze durnego hpka, w którym nie potrafie sterować wiatrakami
<foreste> dzis mnie ksiadz zastal w lozku xD
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: dupa jestes
<jacekowski> foreste: z kolezanka?
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: nie pierwszy mi to mówisz
<foreste> jak spalem xD
<jacekowski> foreste: spales z kolezanka?
<winter> z księdzem
<jacekowski> a poza tym, WTF
<foreste> bo byl po koledzie
<foreste> staje a wreku obrazek mam ;d
<foreste> pozno poszlem spac
<foreste> o 10:30
<foreste> rano
<foreste> xD
<Dreadlish> lol
<czesmir> haahha
<foreste> mhm
<foreste> debian nice :P
<foreste> stare smieci naj sa ;P
<mati75> foreste: ksiądz pedofeel?
<foreste> nie
<foreste> mati75:
<foreste> gdzie jest skrypt do mint 10 ?
<mati75> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/unity-2d-qt-now-available-in-ppa-for.html
<foreste> robiles ?
<mati75> robiłem
<mati75> na dugu jest
<Dreadlish> dobra
<foreste> a na forum nie ?
<Dreadlish> już moge opanować wentyle
<mati75> na forum też gdzieś było
<foreste> gdzie masz adma ;d
<foreste> ubuntu /mint
<mati75> http://repo.dug.net.pl/mint/pool/main/s/skrypt-mint/
<foreste> jedyne distra co lapka ruszaja ;d
<foreste> mojego
<foreste> tzn acpi ;d
<Dreadlish> foreste: poprostu trzeba odpowiednio kernel zrobić
<Dreadlish> dobra kurde
<Dreadlish> teraz jestem 100% dupa
<Dreadlish> albo hp da coś ciekawego
<mati75> zaraz zobaczymy jak to unity 2d działa
<Nerihsa> czy trial ms offica moze zapisywac dokumenty?
<mati75> może
<Dreadlish> może
<Nerihsa> ok dziex
<mati75> Welcome to Ubuntu natty (development branch) (GNU/Linux 2.6.37-12-generic i686)
<mati75> bardziej durnego do ssh wymyślić nie mogli
<mati75> jak ja lubię ubuntu
<mati75> http://wklej.org/id/457085/
<kklimonda> mati75: a co to ma wspólnego z Ubuntu?
<kklimonda> mati75: dodałeś jakieś testowe ppa, to testuj i zgłaszaj błędy
<mati75> kklimonda: tylko to głowne repo się sypie
<qrq> Dobrywieczór!
<kklimonda> mati75: apt-get install indicator-application i zobacz dlaczego się nie instaluje
<mati75> Następujące pakiety zostaną USUNIĘTE: gnome-power-manager gnome-settings-daemon gvfs gvfs-backends libappindicator1 libindicator2 nautilus policykit-1-gnome
<mati75> Zostaną zainstalowane następujące NOWE pakiety: libindicator1
<kklimonda> używasz nattiego?
<szkodnik__> prysznic zaliczony, kawa wypita, mozna powiedziec, ze zaczynam sie budzic
<kklimonda> szkodnik__: gdzie ty mieszkasz? ;)
<mati75> kklimonda: tak
<szkodnik__> kklimonda,  w zoltym pokoju!
<qrq> Oglądał ktoś Mulholland Drive?
<szkodnik__> kklimonda,  w gdyni, a co?
<szkodnik__> chcesz mnie na randke zaprosic? ;)
<kklimonda> mati75: no to na deweloperskich wydaniach takie rzeczy są normalne. Było info na którąś ML, że zaczęło się masowe przebudowywanie pakietów w związku z wydaniem nowego libindicator
<szkodnik__> myslalam,ze takie rzeczy, to tylko na onecie
<kklimonda> szkodnik__: a wiesz - zdziwiło mnie, że ktoś się budzi o 21 ;)
<szkodnik__> o 20
<mati75> kklimonda: poczekamy, naprawią
<szkodnik__> kklimonda, nie spalam 2 dni, bo musialam jechac w truybie natychmiastowym do wro
<kklimonda> mati75: ano poczekają
<kklimonda> a nawet naprawią ;)
<bikstopa> ku &&a
<bikstopa> jestem genialny
<kklimonda> szkodnik__: ach - ja w takich wypadkach cisnę do 21 i idę spać
<bikstopa> robilem sobie foto
<szkodnik__> kklimonda,  po co?
<bikstopa> i wyszlo mi tak ze pol t-shirta mam w spodniach, a pol nad xD
<kklimonda> szkodnik__: bo inaczej to momentalnie mi się przestawia dzień z nocą i spać nie mogę w nocy
<szkodnik__> kklimonda,  no i?
<szkodnik__> mnie si bardzo dobrze spi w dzien
<szkodnik__> a pracuje w nocy
<foreste> mi tez :P
<kklimonda> mi też, ale ludzie dziwnie patrzą ;)
<kklimonda> i utrzymywanie kontaktów jest utrudnione
<szkodnik__> kklimonda, niech se patrza, zazdroszcza po prostu ;)
<foreste> dzis naprawialem paczke deb
<kklimonda> szkodnik__: :D
<foreste> kio_sysinfo
<qrq> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3b/Sun_and_VY_Canis_Majoris.png
<szkodnik__> jaka komende trzeba dac botowi, zeby powiedzial, kiedy ostatni raz ktos byl?
<qrq> lastlog?
<gjm> "`seen"
<qrq> :D
<szkodnik__> `seen kkszysiu
<Przekliniak> szkodnik__: kkszysiu was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 5 weeks, 0 days, 20 hours, 17 minutes, and 4 seconds ago: <kkszysiu> Tym bardziej nope :D
<kklimonda> szkodnik__: haters gonna hate? ;)
<szkodnik__> k
<szkodnik__> kklimonda, yupp
<szkodnik__> kklimonda,  poza tym nie dalabym rady do 21
<szkodnik__> po prostu niewykonalne
<dKc> ejze, skad moge sciagnac jakies fajny skrypty w bashu?
<kklimonda> dKc: na github zajrzyj, pewnie coś będzie
<kklimonda> ale fajne i bash się wykluczają
<dKc> :<
<lisu> 11 przykazanie: nie wsadzaj pendrajwa swojego do windowsa cudzego
<lisu> ... bo złapiesz syfa
<lisu> k... mać, wypierniczylo mi partycje na pendraku
<dKc> :o
<kklimonda> 12. przykazanie: Używaj "bezpiecznego odłączania" przed wyciągnięciem pendrive a usb ;)
<lisu> kklimonda: a zebym to jeszcze ja wyciągał
<kklimonda> lisu: raczej to jest problemem - mało już jest wirusów które psują ot tak partycje
<kklimonda> teraz raczej się pisze robaki wyciągające hasła i przerabiające komputery w zombie
<kklimonda> bardziej się opłaca ;)
<lisu> kklimonda: moze i masz racje, ale zdziwilo mnie jak zamontowalo mi w trybie RO i jeszcze do tego po chwili było I/O error ;/
 * lisu zawsze powtarzał, nie ma to jak dobry format partychy
<lisu> ale jest 1 plus: w koncu wyczyscilem pendrajwa x)
<dKc> kklimonda, a czemu bardziej?
<kklimonda> dKc: no bo jaki jest zysk z uszkodzenia komuś partycji, czy zniszczenia danych?
<kklimonda> dKc: a z wykradnięcia haseł, i przerobienia kompa w bota, zysk jest wymierny
<winter> bardziej się opłaca kontrolować kompa i go wykorzystywać niż poprostu niszczyć
<lisu> kklimonda: czy nie lepiej podkraść komus książkotwarz? ... ale z tego też nei ma pożytku
<dKc> a, w ten sposob
<kklimonda> lisu: można wykorzystać do scamowania
<kklimonda> lisu: masz hasło do FB, emaila, paru innych kont.. właściwie przejmujesz czyjąś internetową tożsamość ;)
<kklimonda> ale to pewnie rzadkie i tak
<kklimonda> najlatwiej po prostu kompa zmienić w bota - a w takim przypadku ważne by ofiara jak najdłużej nic nie podejrzewała
<lisu> kklimonda: i co? umówisz się z jakąs fajną laską z "jegomościa" znajomych? z resztą nie będę się wypowiadał na temat, na który w zasadzie nic nie wiem,
<kklimonda> to już nie czasy czarnobyla :)
<Nerihsa> <Nerihsa> da sie w c zadeklarowac float z cecha i mantysa po 1 bajcie?
<kklimonda> lisu: na FB już się powoli pojawiają scamy od nigeryjczyków ;)
<Nerihsa> moze byc inny normalny jezyk
<lisu> wiem tylko, ze ksiązkotwarz to coś społecznościowego i głośno o tym wszedzie, jak kiedys nk.pl, którego też zbyt długo nie używałem (1 tydzien raptem) x)
<kklimonda> Nerihsa: chyba się nie da
<Nerihsa> :<
<kklimonda> Nerihsa: float ma zawsze określoną długość
<Nerihsa> niekoniecznie float, floato-podobne cos
<kklimonda> Nerihsa: a na co ci to?
<Nerihsa> kklimonda: mam np. pomnozyc 4444*7777 majac 1 bajt na mantyse i ceche
<Nerihsa> i chce sprawdzic wyniki
<Nerihsa> takze do innych przykladow
<dKc> no mnie juz ten FB i jego reklama wszedzie tez wkur...
<kklimonda> Nerihsa: poszukaj w internecie biblioteki do rozwiązywania zadań na laborki ;)
<Nerihsa> kklimonda: na cwiczenia i robic to na kartce :f
<tar-gz_> Wizard: ty miałeś Lunar-Linux'a nie /
<foreste> kklimonda:  uwazaj na nen***
<kklimonda> foreste: na co?
<kklimonda> ;)
<foreste> bo cie na kieruje na zla strone ;P
<office> wy idzcie lepiej na piwo
<office> do ludzi
<office> bo ile mozna nad tym badziewiem siedziec
<Dreadlish> najkwadratowsza czcionka jaką znacie
<kklimonda> fixedsys
<Dreadlish> dobra... poszukam visitora
<Dreadlish> gentoo mnie śmieszy
<Dreadlish> postawiłem cały system bez ustawiania jakichkolwiek flag
<Dreadlish> na cały system (w make.conf)
<kklimonda> no i?
<foreste> http://aukcje.wosp.org.pl/show_item.php?item=390612
<foreste> ; d
<dell> witam, mam problem z BURG, zainstalowałem jak w jakimś HOWTO ale podczas uruchamiania komputera mam "GRUB loading..." a potem na pół sekundy widzę napis error i wyświetla mi się BRUG ale bez obrazków (ustawienie pól tekstowych jest takie jak powinno być)
<Dreadlish> pewnie coś zrąbałeś
<Dreadlish> albo paczka jest walnięta
<dell> na necie nikt nie pisze ze miał taki problem wiec mysle ze to nie paczka ;/
<Dreadlish> czyli coś przy konfiguracji zrąbałeś
<Dreadlish> albo grub nie lubi poprostu
<dell> to bylo tylko 5 komend i na wszystkich howto tak samo piszą, czy możliwe że moj komp tego nie obsługuje?
<Dreadlish> nie no
<Dreadlish> pewnie poprostu był jakiś update gruba
<dell> jak włacze "sudo burg-emu" to widać że działa
<Dreadlish> i coś się rypło
<Dreadlish> lub nie może konfiguracji przeczytać
<brt> witam ;) kompilując kod pythona dostaje błąd : "import pygtk ImportError: No module named pygtk"
<brt> w synapticu pygtk zainstalowane, próbowałam też ręcznie i nic
<brt> co może być nie tak ?
<dell> sudo update-burg <-- to robię czyli wg mnie ustawia konfiguracje
<kklimonda> kodu pythona się nie kompiluje
<brt> kklimonda:  sry, uruchamiając ;)
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłł
<kklimonda> brt: może odpalasz inną wersję interpretera pythona?
<PoKrAk> co psujecie
<brt> kklimonda: w zasadzie zobaczę, bo to w netbeansie odpalam
<PoKrAk> ;>
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: GRUBasa
<PoKrAk> po co??
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: bo jest GRUBy.
<PoKrAk> co mu dolega
<PoKrAk> odchudzacie ze starych jaderek ?
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: nawet jak tak to co? Lubisz stare jąderka? <:
<PoKrAk> a to zalezy niektóre sa dobre niektore sa złe
<PoKrAk> zrezta na lapku nie korzystam z nowych jaderek
<PoKrAk> i w sumie musiałbym odchudzic z nowych bo miejsce zjamuja
<dKc> a ja jeszcze nigdy nie kompilowalem
<dKc> duzo stracilem?
<dKc> jądra*
<PoKrAk> dKc to jeszcze dziewica jestes :)
<PoKrAk> dKc: oj duzo
<kklimonda> powiadają, że nie wiesz co do życie, póki nie skompilowałeś swojego kernela
<dKc> :<
<kklimonda> inni mówią, że musisz wybierać - kernel albo diewczyna
<dKc> w ferie sie tym pointeresuje
<PoKrAk> heh ale na starosc juz mi sie nie  kce kompilowac od podstaw
<dKc> ale ja bym chciał dwie rzeczy naraz ;>
<PoKrAk> tak kompilacja na słabym procku to dopiero wyzwanie porodówka sie chowa
<dKc> dziewiczy raz jest bardzo trudny i mozolny?
<dKc> i w sumie ubuntu nie ma co kompilowac, nie? predzej slackware'a
<PoKrAk> dKc: DEFLORACJA MOZE W TYM PRZYPADKU BYC ROZCZAROWYWUJACA
<TheNumb> dKc: boli jak nie wkompilujesz sobie obsługi swojego FS.
<PoKrAk> ZANIM DOJDZIESZ DO WPRAWY WIELE RAZY UPŁYNIE
<dKc> FS?
<TheNumb> Filesystem
<dKc> CO TAK WRZESZCZYCIE?
<PoKrAk> ups capsik
<dKc> no
<TheNumb> dKc: głuchy czy głupi? :P
<dKc> domyslilem sie
<dKc> ale nei takie pomylki juz mialem
<dKc> tzn
<dKc> ja juz kiedys probowalem
<gtriderxc> qrde az z drugiego pokoju usłyszałem
<dKc> na mincie:)
<TheNumb> dKc: zapraszam do spróbowania się z Funtoo/Gentoo.
<dKc> ze skutkiem dokladnie takim jak PoKrAk napisal
<TheNumb> ;-)
<PoKrAk> no tak to juz wogole wyzwanie na wynalazkach sie bawic
<PoKrAk> :)
<dKc> czym sie rozni Funtoo/Gentoo?
<qermit> nazwą
<dKc> czyli jednak kompilacji od gentoo nie zaczynac?
<dKc> Gentoo ładniej brzmi
<TheNumb> Funtoo to wariacja Gentoo :P
<dKc> IMO
<dKc> a Funtoo
<dKc> hym
 * PoKrAk twierdzi ze jest  tylko jedna słuszna distro i pochodne od niej
<dKc> hm i tyle
<dKc> debian?
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: czyli?
<PoKrAk> yeap Debian
<dKc> a KateOS? warto?
<dKc> ponoc polski
<TheNumb> dKc: jeszcze to rozwijają?
<ntat> KateOS już nie ma
<dKc> no jak nie
<winter> nie był aktualizowany od chyba 3 lat
<TheNumb> Polskie to jest PLD...
<ntat> tzn jest ale nie rozwijane
<PoKrAk> po co kombinowac debian da wsio co potrza
<dKc> czytalem cos w jakiejs gazecie ostatnio
<dKc> a KateOS jest chyba w polowie polskie
<PoKrAk> jeno wersje dobrac
<dKc> tak w Dragonii bodaj pisali
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: debian to dno i kilometr mułu.
<TheNumb> IMO
<dKc> no dlugo sie uruchamia
<dKc> jak Slackware moj
<ntat> KatOS był oparty na pakietach tgz ze Slackware
<dKc> pakietow tgz tez jeszcze nie ruszalem:P
<dKc> co to jest?
<Dreadlish> dKc: przypomina mi sie piosenka "harley mój"
<ntat> tyle że rozszerzonych o zależności
<dKc> zwykle do kompilowania takie?
<dKc> configure/make?
<ntat> nie, skompliowane
<PoKrAk> tam dno rewelacja po rozczarowaniach redhata suse i innych wynalazków debian forever
<ntat> nie tar.gz tylko tgz
<ntat> ;]
<dKc> czyli tylko uruchomic
<dKc> jak deba?
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: nie miałeś Archa, Funtoo, Gentoo, PLD...
<ntat> tak
<dKc> nie ma to zaleznosci?
<PoKrAk> TheNumb:  ne=ie ruszam wynalazków
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: co ty pieprzysz? :D
<Dreadlish> arch <333333333333333 funtoo <3333333333 Gentoo <333333333 ale mniej niż funtoo, pld <3333
<TheNumb> Jakie wynalazki ^^
<PoKrAk> pracowałem na wielu distro ale od 10 lat wierny jednej
<dKc> winda to wynalazek:P
<dKc> probowal ktos z was kiedys hackintosha zrobic?
<PoKrAk> dKc: rozwiń
<dKc> MacOS na PC
<TheNumb> dKc: ja miałem nawet niedawno Snow Leo 10.6.5
<dKc> kurna
<dKc> jak?:P
<PoKrAk> dKc: nie
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: odpaliłeś osx86?
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: ta
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: ile h stawiałeś?
<dKc> daj linka
<TheNumb> Distro nazywa się iAtkos s3 v2
<PoKrAk> ale kilka lat temu kombinowałem z alternatywami lecz były jeszcze zbyt ubogie
<Dreadlish> o kij
<Dreadlish> maj frend :D
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: instalacja jakieś 40 minut. Potem upgrade z 30 minut.
<dKc> jest cos takiego jak macos live cd?:P
<Dreadlish> mam gdzieś s3 na płycie
<Dreadlish> jak stawiałem na tym na czym teraz siedze
<Dreadlish> ale nie było innej możliwości niż vesa
<TheNumb> dKc: nie. Install DVD.
<Dreadlish> to po 3 dniach podziękowałem
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: ja mam full wsparcie dla mojej grafiki ^_^
<dKc> i jaka partycje na to robiles TheNumb?
<TheNumb> NVEnabler.
<dKc> na grubie to dziala?
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: pinetrail.... jedno słowo wszystko mówi
<TheNumb> dKc: robisz FAT32, potem Disk Utility formatujesz na HFS+
<Dreadlish> poza tym mi dalej fdisk krzaczy że mam dysk gpt :D
<Dreadlish> UWAGA: Na '/dev/sda' wykryto tablicę partycji GPT (GUID Partition Table)! fdisk nie obsługuje GPT. Należy użyć GNU Parteda.
<brt> kklimonda: miałeś rację :) zły interpreter był wykorzystywany ;] dzięki
<dKc> po co FAT32?
<brt> a ja reinstalowałem biblioteki XD
<Dreadlish> dKc: bo tam nie zrobisz partycji...
<TheNumb> dKc: bo instalator nie widzi innego?
<TheNumb> Wszystko mi śmigało...
<dKc> tylko FAT? glupio
<Dreadlish> dKc: to idź zeżryj ejpla
<TheNumb> dKc: czytaj co napisałem. Robisz fat a potem formatujesz to na HFS Journaled...
<dKc> zastanawiam sie czemu nie od razu HFS
<TheNumb> dKc: bo kutwa nie. Musisz to zrobić już po odpaleniu instalatora.
<dKc> a
<TheNumb> Czym ty chcesz to zrobić? GParted?
<Dreadlish> dKc: bo NIE DA SIE zrobić partycji w tym czymś na istniejącym dysku - kapu?
<dKc> nawet spod windy?
<TheNumb> dKc: nie.
<TheNumb> dKc: osx86.org.pl
<TheNumb> Idź i czytaj.
<TheNumb> To jest #ubuntu-pl
<dKc> o, w koncu se poczytam :)
<TheNumb> ._.
<dKc> dobree
<dKc> nie wiedzialem, ze jest takie cos
<TheNumb> Google pomaga...
<TheNumb> Ale i tak od hackintosha wolę prawdziwego macbooka ;]
<dKc> Dysk powinien być sformatowany na FAT (niestety jego (partycji) wielkość to max 32GB. Najlepiej usunąć całkiem partycję i jej nie formatować.
<dKc> no nie wątpie;>
<Dreadlish> jest tam pare moich tematów dot. gma 4500mhd, x4500 i gpt na facie :D
<dKc> mam jeszcze takie pytanko
<TheNumb> dKc: fat32 formatuj, da rade
<dKc> czy istnieje cos takiego
<dKc> jak jakis program, aplikacja do pisania programu w kilka osob?
<TheNumb> dKc: TFS w visual studio.
<dKc> a na linuxa?
<TheNumb> Pewnie coś się znajdzie. Guglaj...
<PoKrAk> apple bym łyknoł i zainstalował na nim debiana :)
<PoKrAk> sesesesesesesesese
<kklimonda> dKc: https://squadedit.com/ na przykład
<dKc> :o
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: mija się z celem.
<dKc> PoKrAk: szokujesz
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: zajedziesz w ten sposób hardware na macbooku.
<PoKrAk> czemu zajade ?? ;/
<PoKrAk> z/w pora na gwoździa
<TheNumb> A debian jest be bo dpkg jest cholernie ślamazarne. Nawet na i7 920 działa jakby chciało a nie może.
<kklimonda> bo dpkg ponad szybkością stawia bezpieczeństwo danych
<kklimonda> można sobie odpalić go przez eatmydata i jest szybki
<TheNumb> kklimonda: I don't care.
<TheNumb> kklimonda: pacman w Archu jeszcze nigdy nic mi nie spieprzył.
<TheNumb> A idzie jak burza.
<dKc> ojoj, to niema takich programow za darmo?:(
<kklimonda> TheNumb: to miłe
<dKc> 2bad
<kklimonda> TheNumb: a teraz postaw się na miejscu dystrybucji które mają w sumie pewnie ze 30mln+ użytkowników
<dKc> pacman to taki apt-get?
<DaZ> tylko szybszy
<DaZ> i z sensowniejszymi nazwami paczek [;
<dKc> a emerge i poldek?
<dKc> jak w porownaniu z szybkoscia nich wygladaja?
<DaZ> co za różnica własciwie
<PoKrAk> TheNumb: kto ci kaze z dpkg korzystac
<dKc> < dKc> pacman to taki apt-get?
<PoKrAk> aptitude jest
<dKc> 22:27 < DaZ> tylko szybszy
<DaZ> i tak z menadzera paczek nie korzysta sie cały czas
<kklimonda> olaboga, nowa beta Fx wygląda jak Chrome
<dKc> DaZ: no jak nie :P
<DaZ> dKc: i tak pacman generalnie wymaga archa
<DaZ> więc jak chcesz pacmana to musisz chciec archa.
<PoKrAk> panowie poleccie cos nietresowego do obsługi vpn`a zeby sie łaczyc
<dKc> ale nie, ja pytalem o inne distra od razu
<dKc> niewazne
<TheNumb> DaZ: jakieś distro sobie przeportowała Archa na swoje potrzeby :P
<DaZ> przeportowało archa mówisz <:
<DaZ> chakra robi cos dziwnego
<TheNumb> DaZ: tfu, pacmana.
<TheNumb> Już pieprzę głupoty ._.
<dKc> ja tam sciagnalem sobie takie distro GamerEdition czy cos :P
<TheNumb> Nie widzę sensu w tej chakrze...
<DaZ> mają pacmanowe repa, pacmana i robią inny menadzer paczek, który nie będzie pacmanem, ale będzie kompatybilny z paczkami, czy coś [;
<DaZ> sens jest
<DaZ> bo porządnych distr z kde faktycznie nie ma.
<PoKrAk> bo kde jest jakie jest
<TheNumb> DaZ: każdy kto potrzebuje porządne KDE, umie je sobie sam postawić.
<PoKrAk> :)
<dKc> szkoda, ze nie ma juz distr z domyslnym kde3
<TheNumb> Czyli szuka paczek z kde3 :P
<kklimonda> DaZ: i poważnie myślisz, że zbierze się grupa ludzi i stworzy sensowne distro z kde4?
<DaZ> TheNumb: mnie sie nie chce kompilować tego przez trzydziesci lat zeby dwa pacze wrzucic
<DaZ> <:
<DaZ> kklimonda: a czemu nie?
<DaZ> chakra zawsze była sensowna.
<kklimonda> tworzenie dystrybucji jest coraz trudniejsze - integrowanie tego wszystkiego ze sobą, testowanie na coraz dziwniejszym sprzęcie etc.
<PoKrAk> ponowie pytanie co polecicie do połączenia z siecia vpn ??
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: network managera
<TheNumb> DaZ: z KDE najdłużej kompiluje się Qt z zależnościami, kdelibs, workspace.
<PoKrAk> nie korzystam z networ managera
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: :O
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: go to hell!
<PoKrAk> wicd wole
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: każdy vpn ma swoje narzędzia do konfiguracji połączenia
<PoKrAk> vpn jest trza sie z nim polaczyc i musi to byc proste
<PoKrAk> zeby nie trza było milion razy tego tlumaczyc
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: no to było zostawić network-managera, nie musiałbyś tłumaczyć ;)
<kklimonda> ale vpn to takie coś, że i tak tłumaczyć będziesz musiał
<kklimonda> bo często pada
<PoKrAk> i zeby przecietny user potrafił sobie sam skonfigurowac jak w windzie
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: jest tuzin różnych vpn - każdy z nich ma narzędzia właściwe tylko dla siebie
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: network manager
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: i tak musisz czegoś użyć - to równie dobrze możesz zainstalować network manager ;)
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: zbyd duzo problemow z network managerem było a wicd prostszy
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: a może zbyt?
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: wicd prostszy? serio?
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: chyba na odwrót.
<PoKrAk> jak kto woli
<kklimonda> wicd wygląda jak gdyby prawidziwi linuksowcy wzięli się za pisanie interfejsu
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: wicd nie wspiera vpn?
<TheNumb> kklimonda: to by istniało tylko wicd-curses :P
<PoKrAk> kwestia taka wicd zostaje i narzedzie potrzebne do połaczenia z vpn zeby konf polączenia była na yle łatwa jak w winzgrzie
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: bo to musi być zintegrowane z narzędziem do łączenia się z sieciami i tak
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: Does Wicd support VPN?
<kklimonda> Not really. You'll need to create a postconnect script that will start the VPN service, and a post-disconnect script to bring down the service upon disconnect.
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: więc musisz taki skrypt napisać samemu.
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: jako, że upierasz się nie podawać jaki to vpn, to nic więcej nie da się napisać ;)
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: have fun.
<PoKrAk> vpn sprzetowy na drayteku
<PoKrAk> pptp
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: no to instalujesz pptp-linux, piszesz skrypty, i jazda
<PoKrAk> pozniej kwestia odpalenia vnc i połączenie sie z kompem który robi za terminal
<qrq> Proste :D :)
<PoKrAk> proste jeno chodzi zeby userzy sami sobie pozniej dodawali połaczenia
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: ale to tak się nie da. vpn to nie jest proste "wpisz login, hasło i hosta"
<PoKrAk> wiec pytam czy znacie proste rozwiązanie ala winzgroza  i czy jest
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: netowkr-manager
<kklimonda> network manager
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: to jest dokładnie takie rozwiązanie jak w windowsie
<PoKrAk> i tu wlasnie problem ok
<PoKrAk> wiec wsio wiem
<kklimonda> z innymi się nie spotkałem
<qermit> PoKrAk: pptp jest do bani
<PoKrAk> hmm plugina network-manager-pptp widze ze zainstalowany jest
<kklimonda> qermit: spełnia swoje zadanie i jest banalny w konfiguracji
<PoKrAk> qermit: moze i jest ale nie mi to w tym momencie oceniac
<PoKrAk> jest i trza z niego korzystac
<qermit> http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/protocol-security.phtml
<qermit> Microsoft, recommend not to use it due to the inherent risks ...
<qermit> bez komentarza z tym spełnianiem zadań
<kklimonda> qermit: no ale firmy go wykorzystują znając ryzyko więc ich zadania spełnia
<Dreadlish> heh
<kklimonda> qermit: często wybór jest taki - pptp albo nic
<qermit> to że muchy lubią kupe nie znaczy że też muszę sie w tym taplać
<kklimonda> qermit: no czasem nie masz wyboru
<qermit> ja mam
<kklimonda> qermit: fascynujące, no ale czemu służy dyskusja "ja nie muszę używać, więc to gówno i nikt nie powinien tego używać"
<qermit> nie
<PoKrAk> zmus klienta zeby postawił innego vpn`a i dupa z wyboru
<qermit> twórcy piszą - lepiej tego nie używać, zrobiliśmy dużą kupę
<Dreadlish> heh
<kklimonda> qermit: firmy potrzebują jakiegoś rozwiązania vpn, mają admina któremu płacą 1800zł miesięcznie, i on coś musi postawić. Stawia pptp.
<Enlik> Brutto? :x
<qermit> kklimonda: na ile etatów?
<kklimonda> qermit: pewnie, nie zablokuje to kogoś kto będzie chciał się włamać na firmowy serwer, ale da łatwy dostęp do wewnętrznej sieci szefowi firmy "Pan Kazio ze szwagrem"
<kklimonda> i przy okazji zablokuje 90% "script kiddies" jeżeli pan Kazio będzie chciał się podłączyć do sieci z kawiarenki ;)
<kklimonda> qermit: 1500zł to standardowa płaca dla studenta informatyki ;)
<qrq> Mam głupie pytanie Jak spingować czy działa internet w terminalu gdy aktualnie korzysta się z internetu z innego zródła?
<kklimonda> 1800zl to już pewnie dla absolwenta
<qermit> kklimonda: he?
<qrq> :)
<kklimonda> qrq: to pytanie jest dziwne, rozwiń je.
<kklimonda> qermit: nie znasz wyliczeń? fakt, to było parę lat temu, ale tyle się studentom płaciło za jakieś głupie fuchy informatyczne ;)
<qermit> nie widzialem jeszcze admina po studiach któremu płacą 1800 na rękę
<qrq> Łączę się teraz z internetem przez gsm
<qrq> Ale mam też wifi
<qermit> 1800 na rękę to nawet nie jest średnia krajowa
<qrq> I jestem do niego podłączony ale nie działa mi neostrada
<qrq> I chciałbym sprawdzić czy działa mi internet z neostrady
<kklimonda> qermit: są takie miejsca w Polsce gdzie 1800 to sporo powyżej średniej regionu ;)
<qrq> A jestem podłączony równocześnie do gsm
<kklimonda> qrq: strasznie skomplikowane
<qrq> lol :)
<kklimonda> qrq: odłącz gsm
<qrq> Ale nie chcę odłączać
<qrq> Chcę spingować interenet z wifi
<qermit> kklimonda: są takie miejsca gdzie za 400zł można spokojnie przeżyć cały miesiąc
<qrq> Będąc jednocześnie podłączonym do gsm
<kklimonda> qrq: spróbuj zobaczyć, jakie dostała twoja neostrada ip, i je spinguj
<kklimonda> ale to może pójść nie przez gsm, a przez wifi i nic nie udowodni.
<qrq> lol Tylko neostrada mi nie działa :D
<qrq> Przynajmniej narazie
<kklimonda> I chciałbym sprawdzić czy działa mi internet z neostrady
<kklimonda> Tylko neostrada mi nie działa :D
<kklimonda> solved
<kklimonda> internet z neostrady ci nie działa
<kklimonda> kolejny zadowolony klient ;)
<qrq> Zw :D
<qrq> Jak nie działa to...
<qrq> Się wkurzę
<qrq1> :)
<qrq1> Działa
<qrq1> Tylko kurde zalogowało mnie na nick z jedynką :D
<qrq1> Choc mam zarejstrowany..
<Pokrak_> Podejdz do tego z sercem i rozumem
<qrq1> Pierniczyć to :)
<qrq1> :D
<qrq1> :D
<qrq> Wogóle to uważam że akutualizacje dla desktopowych i serwerowych użytkowników to bezsens
<qrq> Więcej przy tym bugów niż bez aktualizacji
<kklimonda> nie miałem osobiście problemów
<kklimonda> nie masz włączonego -proposed czasem?
<qrq> Nie
<qrq> Zupdatowałem k3b
<ntat> ja też nie mam problemów przy aktualizacjach - odpukać:)
<qrq> I crashował się
<foreste> kklimonda: zgadnij ile ram zre system  z tvtime opera konversation ?
<kklimonda> foreste: nie wiem
<Enlik> Pewnie z glupiego PPA
<qrq> Dlatego teraz nic nie updatuje
<foreste> i kde 4 .4
<Enlik> Ze standardowych nie update'owac to glupota
<foreste> 370mb ;dd
<kklimonda> paczki w standardowych repozytoriach są mocno testowane - szczególnie te z main
<DaZ> no co komu testowanie paczek
<kklimonda> DaZ: no ba - lepiej na żywioł
<Enlik> - powiedzial Archowiec
<Enlik> ;-)
<qrq> Wogóle chyba systemów na serwerach się nie updatuje
<Dreadlish> :D
<kklimonda> qrq: no jak nie?
<DaZ> http://wklej.org/id/457180/
<DaZ> ną :3
<qrq> kklimonda Miałem raczej na myśli że nie często
<kklimonda> qrq: a jak w jakimś programie wykryje się dziurę bezpieczeństwa?
<kklimonda> qrq: no często nie - ale to nie ma znaczenia. aktualizuje się
<Enlik> DaZ: Twoj glowny system ma sie rozumiec?
<DaZ> ną
<qrq> Hmm
<DaZ> a co niby :x
<qrq> :)
<qrq> Nie znam się :)
<qrq> Umiem tylko zmienić hasło roota , zainstalować paczkę i zmienić chmod plików :)
<foreste> dobra
<qrq> :D
<kklimonda> k3b na przykład od dawna nie miało żadnych aktualizacji w Ubuntu
<foreste> robim paczki deb z jre
<kklimonda> foreste: po co? są dostępne
<foreste> pod mozillie
<qrq> Chyba Godzilla :D :)
<foreste> a j a robie pod opere ;P
<DaZ> imo to działa wszędzie
<foreste> zeby opera nie bawic
<DaZ> ale co ja tam wiem.
<DaZ> w ogóle kto uzywa javy dzisiaj >:
<qrq> Mozilla powinna zmienić nazwę na Godzillę biorąc pod uwagę ciężkość działania :)
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> kiedyś była
<Dreadlish> mozilla i firefox ;d
<Dreadlish> mozillę zrobili deprecated
<foreste> shit ff i mozilia :P
<Dreadlish> i został fajafox
<qrq> Chrome też nie jest doskonały
<qrq> Ale
<qrq> Przynajmniej lekki
<Dreadlish> ja bym tego nie powiedział
<foreste> chrome oszustwo
<DaZ> nie jest lekki.
<foreste> jaki leki ?
<qrq> Wiedziałem
<qrq> Wiedziałem że znajdziecie coś anty :D
<Enlik> Opera ftw.
<foreste> chrome wiecej zuzywa zasobow niz opera
<Dreadlish> mi po 3 updatach katalog ważył 3gb i jeszcze jakieś śmieci dawał
<Dreadlish> opera ftw
<foreste> nawet 25%
<Dreadlish> tylko musi gstreamera ściągać
<qrq> Opera jest bardziej lekka niż Chrome?
<Dreadlish> tak.
<foreste> ta
<Dreadlish> i mniej totalitarna
<DaZ> lol
<foreste> chrome = fbi cia kgb etc :P
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> oł
<Dreadlish> z ncmpc sie zrobiło ncmpcpp?
<kklimonda> foreste: jak masz trust issues, to używaj chromium ;)
<ntat> totalitarna może mniej ale i tak nie open;]
<qrq> To ilu z was używa chromium albo chrome? :D
<kklimonda> thrust*
<foreste> opera i nic wiecej ;P
<DaZ> eh
<ntat> Ja tam mam szacun dla Firefoxa:)
<DaZ> cos i to jre nie działa
<Dreadlish> firefox może być - lepiej by było jakby był bez żulrunnera
<Dreadlish> xulrunnera*
<qrq> Zaraz sprawdzę operę
<DaZ> opera jest zacna
<DaZ> nie dosc,ze porzadna na starcie to jeszcze rozszerzen sie dorobiła
<bikstopa> jak sie zwala skrzynka na tymczasowe maile?
<lisu> tylko adblocka mi brakuje jako takiego w operze
<DaZ> mailcatch
<DaZ> lisu: jak sie nie umie to brakuje.
<lisu> DaZ: umie umie, 1 plik i po sprawie, ale takie udostepnianie listy do dobra i poręczna rzecz
<DaZ> udostepnianie?
<DaZ> jak sie uprzesz to pewnie tą adblockową przeparsujezs.
<DaZ> ja ją kiedyś wrzuciłem w konquerora [;
<Enlik> A tam
<Enlik> javascript->off i spokoj ;p
<Dreadlish> yup
<lisu> Enlik:  i nie instalować flashy i spokój ;) jeszcze ciacha won i jupikajej
<Enlik> Opera ma cos jak „plugin on demand”
<qrq> Faktycznie
<Enlik> Dziala jak Flashblock
<Enlik> Btw.
<qrq> Mniej pamieci systemowej pożera
<Enlik> A to z tym różnie
<qrq> Czemu opera nie ma typowego adblocka?
<Enlik> Czyli takiego z koniecznie dużym przyciskiem?
<fi9o> Bo taki ma ff.
<qrq> Tak , ja lubię wszystko co duże i dla noobów :)
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> to zrób sobie wielki przycisk shutdown na cały ekran
<Enlik> :]
<Dreadlish> i każ debilowi włączyć cokolwiek :D
<gtriderxc> back tracka sie instaluje czy tylko livecd??
<qrq> A pidgin już tyle lat w developingu a dalej nie ma autoreconnecta
<qrq> :D
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> irssi standardowo też nie ma
<qrq> A Psi ma
<Enlik> irssi reconnectuje chyba
<termi> z tego co zauwazylem reconectuje
<bialy663> irssi sie reconnectuje
<termi> :P
<termi> witam tak a propo
<termi> :)
<Enlik> Generalnie irssi dobrze jest zrobione
<lisu> fajnie, ale jeszcze jakby mi connectowało to bylo by ok
<Enlik> Ma dobry look&feel ;p
<lisu> coś z siecia mam jeb&te
<qrq> Za 200 lat będą się z nas śmiać jak mogliśmy korzystać z takich protokołów i interfaceów :D
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> zobaczą sata i powiedzą "30mb? to oni tam mieli tyle czasu?"
<Dreadlish> albo popatrzą na takiego xeona 2x4rdzenie i powiedzą "na tym nawet dos nie ruszy"
<Dreadlish> :D
<lisu> kurde, musze dziure w yagi wywiercic, tak leje, ze net mi zwie, bo antena zalana
<Dreadlish> jakiej firmy masz yage?
<lisu> Dreadlish: made by hgw
<Dreadlish> nie znam
<lisu> h&j go wie
<lisu> tez nie znam
<Dreadlish> ja musze kupić jakiegoś beldena
<Dreadlish> bo mnie szlag trafi
<Dreadlish> od maja nie mam przewodu
<Dreadlish> bo jakiś dureń drzwiami od balkonu trzasnął
<lisu> pffff
<Dreadlish> i się roz%$#$%^dolił
<lisu> teraz to urzadzenie kliencie sie w komin ładuje
<qrq> Jakiś hardkor...
<Dreadlish> ubuquiti nanostation 2,3,5 czy inną tam
<lisu> koncentryk z góry, aby ładnie się deszcz po nim skraplał i urządzenie chłodził x)
<Dreadlish> ja wole moje 7318USg i 10dbi nie chce mi sie patrzeć jakiej firmy
<Dreadlish> o
<Dreadlish> interline
<Dreadlish> właśnie ;d
<Dreadlish> trzeba jeszcze jakąś 19dbi i kij od mopa
<qrq> Ktoś testował nowe Chromium?
<gtriderxc> zalezy jak nowe
<gtriderxc> ja mam wersję z Centrum
<qrq> preview release
<qrq> 10.0.640.0
<qrq> Dziś wypuscili
<gtriderxc> używam jej tylko do testowania moich wypocin w htmlu
<gtriderxc> nie fascynuje mnmie to cos, choc musze przyznac ze dziala szybko
<kichawa> 8.0.552.237 (0)
<snejk> witam
<termi> uzywal ktos banshee
<termi> ?
<snejk> polecam konsolowy moc :)
<Dreadlish> hehe
<Dreadlish> ncmpcpp lepsze
<Dreadlish> tylko musisz umiec obslugiwac mpd
<termi> jakies instrukcje do tego?
<snejk> hmm
<snejk> nie uzywalem nigdy
<snejk> ale zobacze
<snejk> instrukcje apropo czego ?
<termi> mpd?
<Dreadlish> /etc/mpd.conf
<Dreadlish> cała instrujcka
<Dreadlish> 23:59 [freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from mrx1: xchat 2.8.6-2 Windows Vista [Intel  /2,19GHz]
<Dreadlish> 23:59 [freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from mrx1: xchat 2.8.6-2 Windows Vista [Intel  /2,19GHz]
<Dreadlish> 23:59 [freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from mrx1: xchat 2.8.6-2 Windows Vista [Intel  /2,19GHz]
<Dreadlish> 23:59 [freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from mrx1: xchat 2.8.6-2 Windows Vista [Intel  /2,19GHz]
<Dreadlish> 23:59 [freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from mrx1: xchat 2.8.6-2 Windows Vista [Intel  /2,19GHz]
<Dreadlish> 23:59 [freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from mrx1: xchat 2.8.6-2 Windows Vista [Intel  /2,19GHz]
<Dreadlish> i takich jeszcze pare linijek
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> nie tu
<Dreadlish> sry
<bialy663> :[
<Dreadlish> tak to jest jak zamiast 4 wcisnie sie 2
<snejk> ^^
<bikstopa> nie banujcie go ;(
<bikstopa> zjadl mitroche transferu ale on nie chcial ;(
<snejk> jak skonfigurowac tego ncmpcpp
<snejk> ??
<snejk> help me :)
<Dreadlish> poedytuj /etc/mpd.conf to zobaczysz
<snejk> nie mam tam tego pliku
<snejk> musze cos doinstalowac jescze moze ?
<bialy663> przydałoby się mieć mpd
<termi> ja sobie potestuje ario
<gtriderxc> halo!!
<Dreadlish> ?
<gtriderxc> instalował ktos back tracka kiedys??
<Dreadlish> backtracka sie na livecd ma
<Enlik> Nie.
<Dreadlish> Tak.
<gtriderxc> a mi szkoda cd romu i sobie zainstalowałem
<Dreadlish> tosz to na debianie jest ponoć
<gtriderxc> i teraz prob;lem
<gtriderxc> bo instalacja idzie jak Kubuntu
<gtriderxc> podobnie
<gtriderxc> tyle ze nie kaze ustalać hasła i loginu
<snejk> to sobie potem ustalisz haslo
<gtriderxc> zainstalowało sie ok ale teraz chce login i masło
<snejk> na roota pewnie
<Dreadlish> root toor
<Enlik> chce login i masło
<gtriderxc> dzięXX!!
<Enlik> haha
<snejk> xD
<Dreadlish> hehe
<Dreadlish> albo dupa.8 ;p
<snejk> i jak ten backtack ?
<snejk> track*
<gtriderxc> startuje sie x
<gtriderxc> dzieki za toora
<Dreadlish> np. ;D
<Dreadlish> sie zna backtracka
<Dreadlish> troszku
<Dreadlish> sie na nim haczyło dawno temu neostrady
<gtriderxc> a teraz przystąpimy do WEPa sąsiadki :P
<snejk> ale nie bylo nigdzie informacji o tym ze haslo to 'toor' ?
<Dreadlish> snejk: w motd jest
<Dreadlish> i przy logowaniu
<snejk> czyli przy logowaniu
<gtriderxc> moze byla ale to byla instalacja brute force i troche mi sie spieszyło:)
<Dreadlish> heh
<snejk> jest wyswietlane :)
<Dreadlish> ja pamiętam jak to było jeszcze na slackware
<snejk> jakie jajka uzywacie ?
<bialy663> kurze
<snejk> xD
<Dreadlish> prosto z gita http://192.168.0.1/kurnik/trunk
<bialy663> bardzo dobre gotowane
<bialy663> smażone też całkiem niezłe
<snejk> wole na miekko
<snejk> ^^
<Dreadlish> ja tam jajecznice
<Dreadlish> tylko jak sie nie przesoli ;d
<termi> czy ubuntu ma cos takiego jak ctrl alt del?
<gtriderxc> przecież
<DaZ> zalezy co chcesz zrobic
<DaZ> jak zabijac to pewnei masz xkill pod cos podbindowany.
<termi> bo gra mi w ttle gdzies to ario
<termi> i chce je wylaczyc
<bialy663> jak włączysz to mozesz miec stsrq i restart xow
<Dreadlish> alt+sysrq+b
<snejk> pgrep -l ario
<gtriderxc> e nie B
<Dreadlish> no to O
<Dreadlish> :D
<gtriderxc>  alt + RQ + REISUB
<Dreadlish> tylko przed tym S
<Dreadlish> żeby nie było jaj
<gtriderxc> tak jest z kulturą
<bialy663> termi: odpal pkill nazwa
<Dreadlish> reisub?
<gtriderxc> najpierw zatrzymujemy procesy, zabijamy, odmontowujemy
<gtriderxc> b_reboot
<gtriderxc> U-umount
<gtriderxc> reis nie pamietam
<bialy663> `g reisub sysrq
<Enlik> Taki film był
<Przekliniak> bialy663: Fix a Frozen System with the Magic SysRq Keys | FOSSwire: <http://fosswire.com/post/2007/09/fix-a-frozen-system-with-the-magic-sysrq-keys/>
<termi> juz sobie poraadzilem
<termi> :)
<gtriderxc> ale stestujcie sobie. system sam pisze co roi
<termi> w ogole to ario do dupy
<termi> :)
<bialy663> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key#.22Raising_Elephants.22_mnemonic_device
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/25o6gn> (at en.wikipedia.org)
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> rozumiem
<termi> hmm ciekawe czy aimp jest na linux a:)
<snejk> z odtwarzaczy to konsolowe najlepsze
<snejk> reszta jest zasobozerna :P
<Dreadlish> rajsub
<termi> no to polec jakis
<Dreadlish> będę pamiętał
<snejk> ja uzywam moc
<Dreadlish> ncmpcpp
<Dreadlish> :D
<gtriderxc> a ja audacious
<Dreadlish> nie mam tyle zasobów, żeby sie skompilowało :D
<Dreadlish> lol?
<Dreadlish> `utf
<snejk> ale w tym ncmpcpp to wiecej konfigu niz przy stawianiu dhcp XD
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<lisu> moc 'rules'
<Dreadlish> ół
<Dreadlish> o są polsie
<termi> dobra to biore ta moc :)
<termi> nie chce mi sie ustawiac pol dnia tego nc...costam:)
<lisu> jeszcze x'y i xbindkeys i klawisze multimedialne i gra gitara
<snejk> a jako przegladarke konsolowa to lynx :)
<qrq> Ktoś wie może czy jest jakiś telefon z androidem bez touchscreena?
<Dreadlish> nie
<qrq> Too bad :)
<lisu> snejk: obejrzyj sobie te ładne flaszowe reklamy na wp pod lynksem x)
<snejk> heh, ja te ladne flashowe raklamy blokuje pod squidem :)
<snejk> z reszta to tak bardziej jako ciekawostka
<snejk> bo w codziennym uzytkowaniu to bardzo niewygodne jest
<termi> dobra jak te moc zagniezdzic :)
<lisu> snejk: ++
<lisu> termi: mocp
<snejk> ale zeby je wszystkie zablokowac to trzeba spedzic troche czasu czytajac logi squida :p
<lisu> mowa
<termi> kufa 512 ram na ubuntu to w kuj mało
<snejk> ja na starym kompie mialem 768
<snejk> brak karty graficznej osobnej
<lisu> oczywiscie, squid to gadzina, ale jak ruszy to potęga
<snejk> i wszystko sie cieelo
<snejk> daltego postanowilem zablokowac te falshowe reklamy bo przez nie mi sie przegladarka nawet ciela xD
<termi> dobra mam ta moc :)
<snejk> dokladnie, jak ruszy to mozna wiele
 * dwe11er miał za czasów 6.06 256mb ramu i ubuntu hasało jak dziki rumak
<termi> 10 ci juz nie bedzie hasac
<gtriderxc> taaa... a teraz unity im sie zachciało
<dwe11er> termi: wiem
<dwe11er> ale porównując 10.10 do 6.06 to funkcjonalność się za bardzo nie podniosła
<termi> nie irytuj mnie
<gtriderxc> dokladnie
<snejk> ale stal sie bardzie user-friendly :)
<termi> to na kuj ja 10.10 zainstalowaelm :)
<snejk> a o to glownie chodzi w ubuntu
<lisu> imho powinni odchudzić gnomca i zrobić coś na wzór minta, i normalnie mieli by +1% w statsach
<snejk> jak nie pasuje gnome to na fluxboxa sie przesiadz ;)
<termi> snejk: ale w tym moc da sie zrobic tak zeby mi grało z calego katalogu muzyka a nei ze musze po folderach skakac jak mammuze posegregowana?
<dwe11er> snejk: nie stał się
<lisu> no i ba... mowa, ... więcej sterów pod sprzęt!!!
<snejk> tak
<termi> how?
<snejk> dodajesz klawiszem a
<dwe11er> snejk: jest bardziej idiotproof, ale to wcale nie jest dobrze
<termi> txh
<snejk> np :)
<snejk> w sumie takie mieli zalozenie
<snejk> ale czy im to wyszlo do konca to sami wiecie najlepiej :)
<snejk> ale staraja sie
<dwe11er> starali sie w 6.06
<dwe11er> ale nie teraz
<snejk> mowisz ?
<termi> gdzie znajde jaka sinstrukcje do tego calego moc
<termi> :)
<dwe11er> termi: man
<lisu> moc mi sie zwiesił o0
<snejk> info mocp
<dwe11er> man mocp
<Dreadlish> killall mocp
<dwe11er> reboot
<lisu> Dreadlish: nie dziala,  ba ja wiem, to wszystko przez rzad, to oni mi moc zwiesili
<lisu> x)
<snejk> mocp ci sie zawiesil ?
<snejk> jak tys to zrobil ? :P
<lisu> nagle przestalo grac
<lisu> k...
<lisu> mać
<Dreadlish> kill -SIGTERM `pgrep mocp`
<lisu> DREA NIC Z TEGO
<snejk> pgrep mocp
<snejk> i zabij procej
<snejk> proces
<lisu> i dobrze ze to nie windows, bo bysmy juz nie rozmawiali
<termi> haha
<termi> :)
<snejk> xD
<termi> snejk: a on zapamietjuje playliste
<lisu> yap
<snejk> tak
<termi> bjutifull :)
<snejk> jest lekki, funkcjonalny
<snejk> mi w zupelnosci wystarcza ;)
<termi> poki co ogarniam klawisze
<lisu> dopiero htop pomógł z tym mocp i F9
<lisu> sigkill
<lisu> aż logi przejrzę
<lisu> o kufa
<termi> snejk z tego czo czytam c czyscli playliste
<termi> tak?
<lisu> mocp i pulseaudio dobierało mi sie do bluetootha o0
<lisu> ctrl +c czysci
<termi> nie działa :)
<lisu> eee z shiftem spróbuj
<termi> shift tak :)
<snejk> zapamietuje
#ubuntu-pl 2011-01-15
<lisu> \/ wyszukuje na liscie
<lisu> znaczy sie  '/'
<DaZ> bo pulseaudio to lubi sobie tak ponadawać <:
<lisu> shift + s wlacza shuffle, wiecej grzchow nie pamietam
<termi> shift +t theme :P
<lisu> o0
<lisu> what for?
<snejk> wcisnij 'h' i zobaczys pomoc :)
<lisu> wow its magic
<termi> :)
<termi> ale dziwne bo daje q quit niby
<termi> a n dalej gra :D:D
<snejk> polceam transparent background
<snejk> bo musisz dac stop wczesniej :P
<snejk> inaczej bedzie gral
<termi> :)
<snejk> 's' stop
<termi> a mnie sie podoba ten blue :)
<lisu> mocp -x w terminalu osobnym i zabija serwera mocp
<snejk> jak kto woli :)
<snejk> dokuadnie
<termi> to juz wole q i mocp -x szybciej :)
<lisu> mocp + alpine + irssi + ekg2 + links ... cóś trzeba więcej? :D
<termi> oo a n działa jak losowey next mjuzik :)
<lisu> Shift + s
<termi> alpine wtf?
<lisu> pine, tylko później
<snejk> konsolowy zestaw :)
<termi> hehe
<termi> irssi ekg i moc moj zestaw jak narazie :D
<lisu> mowa, bo najlepszy, tylko 1) irssi odmawia mi polaczenia o0, 2) moc sie wiesza, 3) ekg nie laczy
<lisu> k... mac
<dwe11er> shift + q zamyka mocp kompletie ;x
<lisu> shutdown -h now zamyka mocp kompletnie też
<snejk> xD
<bialy663> resuib tez
<dwe11er> lisu: init 1 też zabija
<snejk> kill -9 1
<termi> cos sie nie zgadza ten amanual
<termi> manual :)
<snejk> why
<snejk> ?
<termi> z faktycznym stanem :)
<lisu> ja wole dawać init 3 znajomym, jak mają x-y właczone, ... niezłe oczy robią jak czarny sie pokazuje
<lisu> ... wg nich czarny jest 'zły'
<termi> bo shift x powinien zamykac
<termi> a tu kuj
<bialy663> znasz hasła roota znajomych?
<termi> shift +x wlacza next
<lisu> bialy663:
<lisu> mowa
<snejk> to ladnie ;p
<lisu> przeciez im robilem system x) sami to kiepsko windows opanowują
<bialy663> jak chcesz im pokazac zło to zrób rm -rf /*
<snejk> albo fork bomb
<termi> dobra zwijam sie spac :)
<termi> jutro dalej pobawie sie mocą :D:D
<snejk> nie ma tam za duzo tej zabawy ;)
<termi> no ale chce poznac all
<lisu> k... znowu sie moc zwiesil
<termi> skroty :)
<termi> lisu :)
<termi> tzn ze juz czas spac
<termi> budzisz sasiadow :D
<termi> mjuzika :)
<lisu> eeee, mam sluchawy
<snejk> lisu, a kompilowales czy z paczki ?
<lisu> paka
 * lisu odpala htop
<termi> no nic narka do jutra spokojnej nocy all
<snejk> cya
<termi> i dzieki :)
<snejk> ;)
<lisu> kurde, pod ubu 10.10 nie mialem takich niespodzianek
<lisu> ładnie ten mint wyglada, ale ssie w niektorych przypadkach jak zus z obywatela
<lisu> minta 2011.01 powinni nazwać hooker - test -edition
<lisu> http://tinyurl.com/6ybmawe
<lisu> hehe
<snejk> czego to ludzie nie zrobia dla cod'a xD
<lisu> nie gralem w cod od czasów  cod 2 ... to juz chwile minelo
<snejk> ja od 4 gralem
<lisu> o kufa z tunezji sp.... prezydent x)
<lisu> lol
<snejk> tam to sie dzieje dopieor
<snejk> dopiero*
 * NightWish` ziewa smialo
<snejk> wszyscy spia juz ?
<NightWish`> prawie
<snejk> widze ze rozmowa ucichla ;p
<lisu> kot mnie obudzil
<lisu> drzemło mi sie
<lisu> skubany
<snejk> dobra mykam, cya all
<lisu> czy w gadu widać czas bądź dateę odpowiedzi?
<lisu> http://niebezpiecznik.pl/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/screen1.jpg
<lisu> jakoś tutaj nic nie ma pokazane, o której kto pisał
<Enlik> Może w archiwum
<bialy663> toż na screenie masz liste kontaktów
<lisu> bialy663: pfff... o ... k... a .... faktycznie
<lisu> to nie mój screen
<lisu> a ja juz nie widze
<bialy663> nie mówię że twój
<lisu> x)
<lisu> widze ze czas prezspac sie
<lisu> czolem ludziska
<foreste> mhm
<foreste> chce mi najnowszego amaroka :P
<kklimonda> w dupach się wam od nowości poprzewracało ;)
<kklimonda> za moich czasów nie było amaroków!
<kklimonda> słuchaliśmy muzyki przykładając ucho do dysku i robiąc cat plik.mp3 > /dev/null
<kklimonda> ech, czas spać ;)
<foreste> ciekawe czy nowszy amarok ruszy na na kde 4.4
<foreste> kklimonda: dobre ;)
<foreste> kklimonda:  a ta metoda zadziala teraz z cat ?
<foreste> ;d
<Enlik> cat .mp3? kklimonda ma wbudowany dekoder w uchu ;)
<kklimonda> czułem, że ktoś to wytknie ;)
<Enlik> hehehe
<foreste> ruszy nowe amarok ruszy na kde 4.4
<DaZ> generalnie amarok troche ssie dupe
<DaZ> nie wiem jak mozna go teraz używać :<
<lolz> witą
<lolz> 3.o ssie
<lolz> 0 opcji
<lolz> drina goni kolejny drin browar buda
<winter> derp
<DaZ> 3.0?
<winter> DaZ: pijany jest
<winter> [FLAC] Metallica/(1983) Metallica - Kill 'Em All/03 - Motorbreath.flac
<DaZ> ta dzisiejsza młodzież.
<winter> noc z piątku na sobotę
<winter> przynajmniej ma życie
<winter> o ile nie pił sam
<jacekowski> foreste: clementine sobie uzyj
<jacekowski> dami4n: clementine sobie obejrzyj
<jacekowski> DaZ:
<jacekowski> DaZ: clementine
<jacekowski> DaZ: amarok 1.4 sportowany na qt4
<DaZ> jacekowski: uzywam
<DaZ> niemniej tq [;
<winter> oink
<foreste> xmms
<foreste> obluguje skiny winapa ?
<lolz> oppp'
<winter> tak
<winter> ale nie obsługuje utf
<winter> audacious też absługuje skiny winampa ale tez utf
 * foreste slucha Energy Mix-03(2006).mp3 :)
<winter> oink
<foreste> zonk  ;d
<Nerihsa> happy caturday
<tar-gz-mobile> Jak ciężkie jest gentoo i jak dobry trzeba miec procek?
<mati75> jakieś 50 kg
<tar-gz-mobile> Netto?
<Quintasan> \o
<mati75> tar-gz-mobile: /join #gentoo-pl
<tar-gz-mobile> NIE!
<TheNumb> tar-gz-mobile: gentoo postawisz nawet na PII. Pytanie ile masz czasu^^
 * TheNumb rozgląda się za nowym WM.
<TheNumb> menumaker stwierdził, że pacman w Archu to jest gra ._. Wrzucił go do kategorii Games > Arcade > PacMan w menu ^^
<TheNumb> tar-gz-mobile: /j #funtoo-pl
<krzakx> witam, koledzy pomóżcie proszę. Szukam skryptu, który automatycznie konfigurowal karty graficzne
<krzakx> konfigurowal xserver, pobieral sterowniki nawet
<tar-gz-mobile> To chyba sterowniki ci potrzebne
<Mat_Matan> bry
<bt4> witam
<termi> witma
<Nerihsa> czsec
<Mat_Matan> ćżęść
<Biszkopcik> re
<Dreadlish> elo
<termi> wszyscy widze spia jeszcze
<termi> :)
<Dreadlish> nie wszyscy ;p
<termi> kurfazamula mi net w 3dupy
<termi> wie ktos jak to z tym tomato jest on dziala dobrze tylko na wybranych modelach linksysa
<termi> czy nie ma to znaczenia?
<Dreadlish> ma.
<Dreadlish> tomato działa dobrze na wrt54g{l,s,-}
<termi> a ja mam wrk54g
<Dreadlish> sorry - not
<termi> :/
<Dreadlish> bo z tego co ja wiem to poprostu działa na tych co wspierają linuks
<Dreadlish> a
<Dreadlish> i mają odpowiedni chipset
<Dreadlish> albo soc
<Dreadlish> czy jaki kij sie nazywa
<termi> yhy
<termi> czyli do kitu
<termi> da sie jakos z ubuntu wylaczyc i wlaczyc karte sieciowa?
<gjm> ifup i ifdown?
<brt> Witam
<gjm> joł
<termi> hej
<termi> ja sie zwijam na szoping :)
<brt> jaki program do ściągania polecacie ? (taki odpowiednik flashgeta - szybsze ściąganie i pobieranie od miejsca przerwania)
<Dreadlish> curl?
<brt> zależy mi na tym aby był kompatybilny z chromium i firefoxem
<gjm> termi: już wiesz?
<Dreadlish> brt: one tak przyśpieszają ściąganie jak ja jestem święta hermenegilda
<brt> Dreadlish: "Skutecznie podnosi on prędkość pobieranych plików, ponieważ tworzy  dodatkowe połączenia do jednej lub wielu lokalizacji do danego pliku. "
<termi> gjm nie nie wiem
<Nerihsa> open the door get on the floor everybody walk the dinosaur
<Dreadlish> brt: ale to i tak nie ma znaczenia czy z 1 połączenia ściągnie czy z kilku jak i tak tą samą prędkością będzie ściągać
<brt> jeżeli moje łącze może pociągnąć 1/MB a serwer daje na 1 połączenie 100/KB to teoretycznie powinienem ściągać szybciej
<Dreadlish> brt: teoretycznie, ale teraz to tylko na hotfailu w dzień tak jest
<brt> zresztą bardziej mi zależy na wznowieniu ściągania
<brt> przetestuję jdownloadera
<gjm> kto coś pisał do mnie?
<termi> gjm tak ja
<termi> pytales czy juz wiem jak wiec odpowiadam nie nie wiem
<termi> if down i ifup nic mi nie mowi to
<gjm> ifup wlan0
<Galahad> witam
<gjm> w terminal
<Galahad> :)
<termi> failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate
<gjm> ifconfig 'nazwa interfejsu' up/down
<termi> brak dosŧepu
<termi> ciekawe
<termi> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Brak dostępu
<Dreadlish> na roocie
<Galahad> selinux?
<bialy663> Sio CSI f Flags
<gjm> o. Właśnie. sudo
<termi> ok dzięki działa :)
<termi> w ogole co to moze byc
<gjm> spoko
<termi> ze czasami wylaczenie i wlaczenie sieciowki powoduje ze net mi normalnie
<termi> chodzi
<termi> a tak to zamula w 3 dupy
<termi> na windows tez tak mam
<Galahad> o właśnie mam głupie pytanie : co zrobić żeby z innych kont (bez uprawnień) używac normalnie terminala ? bo jak włacze to mnie pyta o hasło na to konto na ktorym jestem a potem pisze ze to nie jest suderos konto i spadaj :>
<gjm> joł tar-gz-mobile
<tar-gz-mobile> Hej
<Dreadlish> elo
<bt4> cześć Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> bt4: o/
<gjm> Dreadlish: unban me
<Dreadlish> gjm: że niby ja cie banowałem? przyszła ta ciota davidos i już
<Dreadlish> gjm: ja też dostałem banana
<gjm> nie mowie ze ty.
<tar-gz-mobile> Gdzie go zablokowaleś?
<Dreadlish> nigdzie
<Dreadlish> poprostu dureń dawidos wbił
<Dreadlish> (po co mu unbana dał)
<tar-gz-mobile> Ale gdzie
<Dreadlish> trollownia
<gjm> jaki koleś
<Mat_Matan> davidos pałochrup jeden
<tar-gz-mobile> Mat musi zdjąć te opy
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz-mobile: jak nie ma opów
<Dreadlish> ma zasyp ctcpów
<Dreadlish> może mu klienta zwiesze
<Mat_Matan> jest +V na kanale
<Mat_Matan> ddosa zaraz mu się zrobi to może kanał zdążę dorwać
<Mat_Matan> bota dał -.-
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> chyba zwisne mu klienta
<Dreadlish> poza tym ta pała korzysta z windowsa
<gjm> jaki fiut!
<tar-gz-mobile> Kto
<Dreadlish> davidos
<tar-gz-mobile> Czemu
<Mat_Matan> łysa piczka, bota dał na kanał i mnie banuje
<Dreadlish> bo: przejął kanał, dał bota i używa windowsa
<tar-gz-mobile> Lubię łyse
<Mat_Matan> nie, bo lubi nam psuć zabawę, był op dla wszystkich ponad tydzień i jakoś się umieli zachować, przyszedł pasztet i już nie ma zabawy
<tar-gz-mobile> Parytety też są ok
<ParytetySaOk> heh
<ParytetySaOk> zw
<gjm> wykurwić go. +b dla fiutka i swojego bota postawic
<ParytetySaOk> kurde
<ParytetySaOk> już myślałem, że się kude
<ParytetySaOk> że się uda*
<gjm> kto mu zdjal bana?
<Dreadlish> zgadnij...
<gjm> dal na wszystkich
<Dreadlish> "Ya Mast Bi Inwajted
<Dreadlish> "
<gjm> Mat!
<Dreadlish> kline him!
<gjm> a kto jest wlasciciel czanelu?
<Mat_Matan> ja,
<Mat_Matan> recoverem napierdzielam co chwila i próbuję go wywalić
<gjm> to pogadaj z czanserwem.
<Mat_Matan> najpierw to ja go wywalę z kanału i h0y
<Dreadlish> fah
<Dreadlish> chyba mam sposób
<Dreadlish> ale musisz mi dać invite
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> dc i próbuje zmienić ip
<Dreadlish> i wtedy wbije i wywale mu ten krzywy ryj
<gjm> dał kurwa wszystkim! Zero wejścia
<Dreadlish> fuck
<gjm> jebany bot
<Dreadlish> nom
<PushUpek> bry ;]
<Dreadlish> elo PushUpek
<gjm> Mat_Matan: musisz z chan'em zagadac
<gjm> jego nie mogl wyjeba
<gjm> c
<Dreadlish> na freenode już mają powód do śmiechu
<gjm> poza tym nie ma go na czanelu
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: jestes?
<gjm> Dreadlish: czemu? Zdarza sie
<Mat_Matan> stoi
<Dreadlish> z powodu mojego angielskiego
<Dreadlish> nie mówie, że za dobrze mówie/pisze/whatever
<Dreadlish> ale kurde sens główny jest :D
<Galahad> powinieneś latać tupolewami :F
<Dreadlish> Galahad: kto?
<Galahad> nic Dreadlish zarcik
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> :D
<Galahad> widzem żeś nie w sosie
<Dreadlish> nie ze nie w sosie
<Dreadlish> tylko zamiast powiedziec wtf to od razu sie smieja
<Dreadlish> rozumiem ze mój "english" nie jest zbyt dobry
<Dreadlish> ale kurde rozumiem co gadają przynajmniej
<gjm> Dreadlish: a co pisales?
<Dreadlish> gjm: "netstat -t after ':' is port number"
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: jaki kanal wam ztajkoverowali
<Caemyr> Dreadlish: chanserverem bota wykopcie
<Caemyr> i pozdejmujcie bany
<Caemyr> albo po prostu zdejmijcie botowi opa..
<Caemyr> co za problem
 * Mat_Matan znalazł swoją starą nokie 5510 :D
<lisu> Mat_Matan: to nie jest czasem ta z dieloną na 2 klawiaturą, która wygląda jak obciosana cegłówka i właśnie w kolorze ceglanej czerwieni?
<Mat_Matan> lisu: ta :D
<Mat_Matan> qwerty + mp3
 * lisu mało nie zwymiotuje
<Mat_Matan> lisu: ?
<snejk_> q
<lisu> miałem to w ręce i od razu jakiegoś wstrętu nabrałem w momencie
<Galahad> jaki sklep wysyłkowy jest najlepszy ?
<lisu> Mat_Matan: nie chodzi mi o funkcje, bo to akurat jak na tamte czasy było ok, ale jakieś wewnętrzne "fuj" mnie na to bierze
<lisu> Galahad: uczciwy.
<Galahad> ok lisu a konkretniej ? mozesz coś polecić ?
<lisu> e-fotojoker.pl
<Galahad> thx ^^
<Mat_Matan> lisu: ja sobie chwalę ten model
<Mat_Matan> może i cegła
<Mat_Matan> ale za to z qwerty :P
<Mat_Matan> pierwszy telefon na którym dobrze mi się pisało, t9 it's for n00bs
<bt4> Mat_Matan, Jak będziesz potrzebował jakiś części to tego modelu to pisz, na pewno mam jeszcze pozostałości po tych statkach.
<lisu> Mat_Matan: swego czasu jednak udawało mi się pisać szybciej smsy na mojej starej połamanej motorolce v50 niż na tej cegłówce, z koomplem robilismy zawody, no i wyszło na to, ze jednak na mojej szybciej napisałem i wysłałem niż na 5510, a mielismy te telefony juz długo i kazdy byl do swojego przyzwyczajony
<snejk_> witam
<Nerihsa> ohai
<Dreadlish> re
<Galahad> witaj snejk_ mam cie na tapecie :E
<Dreadlish> re
<Dreadlish> tzn. to takie re jak ja dupa
<Dreadlish> ale i tak re
<ntat> Kto ma Debiana? Możecie podać, jakieś repozytorium z stabilnymi pakietami?
<lisu> `g lenny repozytorium
<Przekliniak> lisu: repozytoria Lenny - libboost: <http://debian.linux.pl/threads/17267-repozytoria-Lenny-libboost>
<m477> dopiero wstalem :< mam kaca i mam za niedlugo isc na urodziny ;F
<snejk_> klin klinem zwalczac
<snejk_> ;)
<m477> no wlasnie zapijam ale ciezko idzie
<Galahad> m477, zimny prysznic
<snejk_> kielonka proponuje ;)
<m477> nie mam
<snejk_> albo wejdzie albo wyjdzie
<snejk_> ;D
<m477> raczej to drugie
<Dreadlish> heh
<m477> prysznic na kaca?
<Galahad> próbowałeś ?
<m477> nie
<bikstopa> LOL
<Galahad> ^^
<snejk_> zimny
<snejk_> czasem pomaga
<m477> i tak musze sie umyc jak wychodze
<m477> ale bylem na basenie
<m477> kiedys
<m477> na kacu
<bikstopa> wbilem na demotywatory z orange
<m477> to  bylo ok dopoki nie wlazlem do jakuzi
<bikstopa> i zjadlo mi 20 zl ;/
<snejk_> hah
<snejk_> bez pakietow nie masz co szalec
<snejk_> bo ci cala kase zje
<Galahad> ciekawe jak mają zbudowany generator kodów
<Dreadlish> no
<snejk_> dzis meczyk wieczorem
<Galahad> fajny artykuł o służbie komputerowca na statku:http://www.computerworld.pl/news/361723/Sluzba.szefa.IT.na.okrecie.html
<snejk_> no, ciekawy
<bikstopa> k***a 50 kilobajtow 25 gr
<bikstopa> z deka drogo ;'x
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> nie z deka tylko tak
<bikstopa> zwlaszcza ze wbilem na demotywatory
<bikstopa> i zjadlo mi 20 zl
<bikstopa> zadzwonilem na infolinie czy to nie jakis blad - dostalem info ze wszystko jest ok ;'x
<bikstopa> i zaproponowala mi pakiet za 15 zl 20 mega kobieta
<bt4> bikstopa, Musisz sobie jakieś pakiety włączyć
<bikstopa> zapytalem sie ja, czy kpi ;d
<snejk_> haha
<snejk_> naprawde?
<bikstopa> tak
<snejk_> 20mb za 15 zl ?
<bikstopa> za 5 zl 5 mega lub za 15 zl 20 mega
<bikstopa> w orange pop ;/
<Dreadlish> lolz
<snejk_> to jest kpina jakas ..
<Dreadlish> orange ssie
<Dreadlish> ja za 5zł kupuje 25mb :D
<snejk_> to w plusie masz za 10 100mb
<snejk_> czy 125
<snejk_> nie pamietam
<bikstopa> ja w erze mam za 6 zl 100 mega :D
<snejk_> ale 15zl za 20mb to jest nieporozumienie
<m477> a na ch**j komu pakiety/
<m477> nie macie internetu?
<snejk_> no ja czasem musze skorzystac z internetu w telefonie
<bikstopa> na uczelni / w pracy nie mam
<bialy663> ja za 5 mam 100mb
<snejk_> wiec wtedy pakiet za 5zl sie przydaje
<m477> router + wifi?
<bikstopa> m477: nie mam takiego wifi by dzialal w zabudowie na 80km :D
<m477> no nie ma
<snejk_> nie mam wifi w tel to raz, a dwa ze jak korzystam to zazwyczaj w  trasie, w autobusie
<m477>  nie wytrzymacie 5 min bez neta co ? :)
<bikstopa> nom :D
<snejk_> wytrzymamy, ale czasem jest wyzsza koniecznosc :)
<bialy663> 5 min się wytrzyma
<bikstopa> jak sie zwie pakiet, ze dodaje czyjs numer i moge na niego dzwonic za free
<bialy663> ale potem człowiek cierpi
<bialy663> a tak na serio - przydaje sie w przypadkach wyjątkowych
<m477> np?
<snejk_> bezlik to 5ciu za 10zl masz w plusie
<m477> w przypadku wyjatkowym mozna do jakiegos hot spota skoczyc np
<m477> w play swoja droga najtanszy chyba net jest
<snejk_> juz nie wymyslajcie ;p 5 zl za pakiet na miesiac to nie duzo
<snejk_> w play tak
<bikstopa> m477: zarabiam poprzez internet. wiec chce miec do niego staoy dostep - i zadne twoje pi******ie ze mozna sie bez tego obyc mnie jakos nie interesuje ;>
<m477> ale to zamiast karty sim jest tak?
<m477> bikstopa: no to powinines miec to wliczone w koszta a nie placzesz ze plaicsz za neta ~~
<bikstopa> skonczyl mi sie pakiet 2gb na iplusie
<bikstopa> i wlazlem poprzez orange, nie znajac cennika
<bikstopa> i po chwili mnie rozlaczylo inforumujac "brak srodkow na koncie" to placze bo mialem 2 dychy
<snejk_> i to byl blad ;p
<snejk_> ja taz tez sie nadzialem na to
<bikstopa> w plusie cena za polaczenie
<bikstopa> Internet - 100 KB po³±czenia HSDPA/3G(UMTS)/EDGE/GPRS	0,03 z³
<bikstopa> w orange 25 gr za 50 KB o.O
<Biszkopcik> łoł
<m477> a bo demotywatory to Twoj srodek utrzymania?
<lisu> w heyah 2 gr za 100kB!
<Biszkopcik> w heyah 2 gr za 100 kb
<Biszkopcik> :DD
<lisu> idealne dla sprawdzania poczty, ssh, jabbera
<m477> worek ze smieciami mi rezonansuje od subwoofera ;/
<lisu> m477: w koncu bys smieci wyrzucil moze ;)
<m477> jeszcze jest miejsce
<bikstopa> Biszkopcik: tzn 20gr za 1 mega? :D
<bikstopa> +/-
<lisu> yap
<bikstopa> 2 zl za 1 giga? dobrze licze?
<bikstopa> czy 20?
<lisu> 20
<bikstopa> to i tak zajebista oferta
<lisu> 200 zł za 1 giga
<bikstopa> jak 200?
<lisu> 2 gr za 100 kb
<lisu> 20 gr za 1 mega
<lisu> 2 zł za 10 mega
<lisu> 20 zł za 100 mega
<lisu> i tak dalej
<bikstopa> 20 gr za 1 mega = 20*1000/100
<bikstopa> kurwa
<bikstopa> fakt
<bikstopa> to jednak drogo ;d
<lisu> buaghahahah
<lisu> 2000 zł za 10 giga... kurwa drogo h!!
<lisu> przy małych ilościach danych, sprawdzanie maila(imap), jabber/ ssh ---> imho w sam raz
<karmelek> powitac
<m477> ssh?
<m477> co sprawdzasz przez ssh
<bialy663> irca
<lisu> czy kura juz zniosła jajko
<lisu> głupie pytanie
<m477> irc przez ssh dziala?
<karmelek> moze mi ktos podpowiedziec dlaczego mi nie dzialaja 2 komendy rm i wget  dopisane w crontabie?
<karmelek> oddzielnie dziala :/
<bikstopa> w play umowa na rok abo 37 zl miesiecznie. 5gb transferu
<ntat> hm.. czegoś nie rozumiem, zainstalowałem Debiana, nie mam dostępu do internetu z tego komputer, próbuję doinstalować dodatkowe pakiety wcześniej ściągnięte a tu: aptitude install lm-sensors_3.1.2-6_i386.deb > Nie znaleziono pakietu, którego nazwa lub opis zawierałby "lm-sensors_3.1.2-6_i386.deb"
<ntat> Czyżby, jakieś inne polecenie jest do instalacji paczek z dysku?;)
<bikstopa> ntat: dpkg -i pakiet ? :D
<karmelek> ntat: dpkg -i
<ntat> ok, dzięki:)
<m477> dpkg -i
<qrq> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXzNRdisM-A&fmt=18
 * karmelek zainstalowal unity i stwierdzil ze to szkaradne 
<bikstopa> Transmisja jest rozliczana za ka¿de rozpoczête 100 KB (w opcji blueconnect 100 MB i 300 MB) i za ka¿dy rozpoczêty 1 KB (w opcji blueconnect 2 GB i 5 GB), osobno za dane wys³ane i za dane odebrane.
<bikstopa> lol
<ethy> qrq: widziałeś Control?
<PushUpek> bikstopa krzaczysz znakami :P
<qrq> Tak
<qrq> Bajeczki :)
<bikstopa> PushUpek: zle kodowanie mam na ff. skopiowalem z krzakami ;d
<PushUpek> ;]
<ethy> qrq: czemu?
<qrq> ethy Bo pełno naciąganych faktów
<ethy> co np?
<qrq> Np koncert w Derby
<qrq> Curtis niewychodził tam i spowrotem podczas jednego utworu
<qrq> Po drugie
<ethy> a skąd to wiesz? :D
<qrq> Bo czytałem artykuły prasowe z następnego dnia
<qrq> Recenzujące koncert
<qrq> Do drugie
<qrq> Seans hiponotyczny wyglądał zupełnie inaczej
<qrq> Curtis powiedział tylko Morrisowi że "czyta księgę praw" i "że to jego praca"
<qrq> Dawno to oglądałem więc nie pamiętam do końca ale widziałem dużo nieścisłości
<qrq> Sami byli członkowie zespołu przyznali że większość sytuacji w tym filmie to fikcja
<ethy> imho to dobry film :)
<qrq> Obejrz sobie Joy Division Granta Gee
<Wizard> http://demotivators.ru/media/posters/788296_sabaka-chubaka.jpg
<qrq> Znacznie lepszy
<ethy> najwyraźniej nie spełnił swojej biograficznej roli, ale ukazał Curtisa takiego jakiego sobie wyobrażałem, he
<qrq> Jedyne co podobało mi się w tym filmie to przedstawienie koncertów
<ethy> pamiętaj że to film fabularny a nie biograficzny, trudno trzymać się faktów jeśli film ma spełniać swoją artystyczną rolę
<qrq> Nie do końca sie zgadzam :)
<qrq> Ale najnowszy film Corbijna Amerykanin podobał mi się
<ethy> Uważam The Doors za genialny film, mimo że życie Jima Morrisona zostało w nim nieźle przekoloryzowane.
<qrq> Nie oglądałem tylko dlatego że był o The Doors :)
<ethy> to tak jak nie oglądać Pianisty bo się nie lubi żydów
<qrq> ha ha :D
<qrq> Do żydów nic nie mam
<qrq> Ale Pianista wg mnie średnio udany
<Galahad> nie mam nic do żydów ale sporo do izraelczyków ^^
<Galahad> w sumie fajny ..grunt że reklamuje RP ^^
<Galahad> a teraz ma być kolejny hit na podstawie ucieczki przez himalaje
<bikstopa> mam pomysl na aplikacje :D
<bikstopa> zrobie app do przegladania polskich demotow + rosyjskich z czego rosyjskie beda tlumaczone z automatu na pl ;d
<ethy> nie zapomnij o funkcji "demot na pulpicie"
<bikstopa> tzn?;p
<ethy> no chyba każdy chciałby mieć ruskiego demota na tapecie
<bialy663> ja niechciałbym mieć demota na tapecie
<bialy663> żadnego
<ethy> nie wiesz co dobre
<Galahad> taak
<Galahad> hm nie powino być wiecej niż jedna fotka bo sie komiksy robią
<Galahad> chyba zrobie na ten temat demota :D
<karmelek> hmm co w tych demotach takiego fajnego jest?
<Galahad> no nic ...są troszke śmieszne
<Mat_Matan> http://osnews.pl/ubuntu-unity-bedzie-uzywac-qtqml/
<Mat_Matan> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/oneteam-xmpp-client-ubuntu/
<m477> jem domoty
<m477> drugi browar pomocniczy i na impreze
<Mat_Matan> m477: co tak cienko, jeden browar?
<m477> co jeden
<Mat_Matan> m477: flaszkę bierz a nie browara
<Mat_Matan> więcej nowych przyjaciół mieć będziesz :P
<m477> drugi pije teraz, a jeszcze nawet nie wyszedlem
<m477> flaszke i tak musze kupic bo to urodziny
<Mat_Matan> m477: ja na urodziny do ziomka kaneczkę bimbru na prezent przyniosłem :D
<Mat_Matan> ale się chłopak ucieszył :P
<m477> nie ide do kolegi
<Mat_Matan> m477: ale bez bimberku nie impreza, no chyba że to taka wiejska mentalność u nas na terenie
<m477> raczej :<
<Mat_Matan> m477: bo wy miastowi nie znacie dobrych trunków
<m477> wiem
<m477> pilem kiedys przefermentowane wino
<m477> b.octowy posmak
<Mat_Matan> m477: to raczej utlenione
<m477> nie
<m477> za dlugo fermentowane
<Mat_Matan> podczas fermentacji alkoholowej w otoczeniu tlenu powstaje ocet
<m477> wyszedlem od kumpla z klatki 3 metry i sie porzygalem
<Mat_Matan> tak między innymi robi się ocet winny czy też ocet spirytusowy
<m477> ja sie nie znam
<m477> wiem ze bylo w chuj nie dobre i mocne
<Mat_Matan> m477: ja produkuję w piwnicy alkohole świata to się trochę znam :P
<m477> ;]
<m477> ja je tylko pije
<qrq> Ktoś się zna na słuchawkach? :P
<karmelek> ja mam kolegow na akademikach :D
<Mat_Matan> miętówka, kawówka, czysta ziemniaczana :D
<karmelek> Mat_Matan: mniej wiecej taki repertuar :D
<m477> karmelek: a myslisz ze skad pisze
<m477> Mat_Matan: takie to pilem
<m477> cytrynowka pomaranczowka porterowka
<m477> tak mozna dlugo wymieniac
<Mat_Matan> m477: cytrynówka mi nie wychodzi to nie robię
<karmelek> m477: jaka uczelnia? ;P
<Mat_Matan> kiedyś sosnówkę robiłem
<m477> karmelek: agh
<m477> Mat_Matan: cytrynowke banalnie sir robi
<Mat_Matan> piliście sosnówkę kiedyś?
<Mat_Matan> z młodych igieł sosny sie robi
<Mat_Matan> wali ostro a z japy wali świerkiem :D
<m477> ale nawiekszy hard core jaki pilem to spirytus + sprite 50/50 30 min w lodowce
<karmelek> m477: jeszcze mi powiedz ze samogloski :d
<m477> karmelek: wfiis
<Mat_Matan> ale jak się za dużo zeżre to idealna
<Mat_Matan> żołądek od razu zaczyna mielić żarelko
<karmelek> m477: ja eaiie
<m477> ;]
<Mat_Matan> m477: a waliłeś arbuza? :D
<qrq> Zna się ktoś na słuchawkach? :D
<m477> nie mialem przyjemnosci
<m477> karmelek: w kapitolu mieszkasz?\
<Mat_Matan> robisz dziurę w arbuzie i walisz pół litra
<karmelek> m477: nie, mieszkanie mam
<m477> lou
<karmelek> ale w tej okolicy
<Mat_Matan> jak po dniu nasiągnie to zjadasz arbuza :D
<m477> dobra zbijam zaraz pewnie tu worce kolo 2 najebany w 3 dupy -,-
<m477> a galaretke z wodki jedliscie?
<Mat_Matan> nie da się
<m477> lol
<m477> da sie ale w proporcji z woda
<Mat_Matan> próbowałem :P
<Mat_Matan> nie
<m477> to slabo cos
<Mat_Matan> alkohol niszczy wiązania
<m477> wiazania czego :<
<Mat_Matan> i nie ścina żelatyny
<Mat_Matan> my to jeszcze piliśmy
<m477> nie znam sie na tym
<m477> ale da sie
<m477> bo jadlem
<m477> smakuje chujowo dlatego polykam calosc
<Mat_Matan> a jak kolesiowi powiedzieliśmy że z kości się robi żelatynę to się fajnie porzygał :D
<Mat_Matan> nawet japy nie zdążył otworzyć :P
<m477> tak jak magii
<Mat_Matan> m477: ja sobie robię to wiem z czego
<jacekowski> nie z kosci
<Quintasan> \o
<Mat_Matan> 2kg liści lubczyku i zalewasz wrzątkiem
<Mat_Matan> jak naciągnie tylko sól i pieprz i vłala
<jacekowski> zelatyne sie robi z chrzastek
<Quintasan> m477: Nie klnij.
<m477> sry
<m477> zagalopowalem sie
<Mat_Matan> jacekowski: robi się z rybich szkieletów i gotowanych kości :D
<jacekowski> nie
<Mat_Matan> skóra też ma dużo żelatyny
<jacekowski> tylko z chrzastek
<Mat_Matan> jak nie
<m477> a pil ktos pod musztarde/chleb?
<jacekowski> mozna wyciagnac
<Mat_Matan> ty chyba galarety nie robił niegdy
<jacekowski> ale czyszczenie tego itd.
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> ale taka zelatyna to inna jest
<Mat_Matan> jak nie jak tak
<Mat_Matan> jacekowski: tu sie z tobą nie zgodzę
<jacekowski> inaczej sie robi takie rzeczy
<jacekowski> a inaczej zelatyne ktora sie wykorzystuje do zproszkowania i do paczki
<jacekowski> bo ta z paczki musi byc czysta
<Mat_Matan> jacekowski: z kości eyby
<Mat_Matan> *ryby
<jacekowski> zeby smaku nie psula tego do czego sie uzyje
<Mat_Matan> ale nie mielone
<Mat_Matan> jacekowski: a tam smak, jadłeś kiedys pączki na smalu smażone?
<Mat_Matan> do dopiero rarytas :D
<Biszkopcik> Mat_Matan: znizasz sie do poziomu esmd
<Biszkopcik> ;d
<Mat_Matan> chociaż i tak smaku nie czuje
<m477> narazie Panowie
<jacekowski> nie
<Mat_Matan> Biszkopcik: bo ty w kuchni nigdy nie był
<Biszkopcik> był, KROWE wpierdolić
<Biszkopcik> a nie KANAPECZKI jak wy , polaczki
<Mat_Matan> Biszkopcik: chyba pręciwo byka :D
<Quintasan> Biszkopcik: Ja proszę o nieklnięcie na tym kanale
<Quintasan> Aczkolwiek ciekawy temat macie
<Biszkopcik> Quintasan: zaiste
<Galahad> http://i.bnet.com/blogs/mac_pc_car_under_hood.jpg
<Galahad> os jest jak samochód :D
<DaZ> ty groby szabrujesz, ze to znalazłeś?
<lisu> os jest jak klimatyzacja
<lisu> tfu nie os tylko komputer
<Galahad> a oto Linux car: http://computrgeek.wordpress.com/2008/03/14/driver-free-car-runs-ubuntu-linux/
<Galahad> sam jeździ :D
<DaZ> http://jakzyc.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/badumtss.jpg
<Galahad> ^^
<lisu> gdzie rhythmbox przechowywuje swoje ustawienia?
<Dreadlish> .config/rhythmbox
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> ściągam 2.6.32
<Dreadlish> jak debian może śmigać z brcm80211 na tym to gentoo też
<foreste> :P
<foreste> czesc :P
<Dreadlish> heh
<ntat> Debian chyba jakoś dziwnie jest spolszczony, było pytanie czy jesteś pewien, że tam tyle i tyle będzie zainstalowanych pakietów (T/n)
<Dreadlish> a jest y n :D
<ntat> a zgadnijcie, jaka odpowiedź była?
<ntat> ;)
<Dreadlish> na aptitude
<ntat> no właśnie
<ntat> ;)
<Dreadlish> mnie to wkurza zawsze
<Dreadlish> bo nie jest to zlokalizowane
<Dreadlish> i tak zawsze wciskam enter :D
<ntat> :]
<foreste> aptudude ssie
<Dreadlish> apt-get :D
<foreste> lepszy apt-get ;P
<foreste> i dpkg-deb --build XD
<lisu> Dreadlish: dzięki
<Dreadlish> lisu: nie ma za co
<lisu> Dreadlish: dzięki, ale tam nie ma nic związanego z rhythmboxem ;/
<Dreadlish> lol?
<Dreadlish> no to w .rhythmbox
<Dreadlish> wszędzie trzeba szukać
<lisu> nie mam .rhythmbox
<Dreadlish> w katalogach z .
<Ciaho_> .config/rhythmbox?
<Dreadlish> .gnome2/rhythmox
<Dreadlish> rhythmbox*
<termi> siema
<dKc> czemu w sobote wieczorem tu jest cicho?
<Nerihsa> wszyscy swietuja caturday
<dKc> ~~
<Mat_Matan> Nerihsa: fuckday jest jutro
<foreste> Xd
<Mat_Matan> rapeday jest pojutrze
<Mat_Matan> dziewczyny na kanale w tedy siedzą cicho i nie zwracają na siebie uwagi by potencjalnie nie zostać zdniowanym
<oskar_> Witam. Mam pytanie. W pliku tekstowym mam "Login: oskar_" i chce za pomocą terminala "wyjąć" samo "oskar_". jakie było polecenie do tego pamietam ze grep i sed albo awk
<Nerihsa> cat plik | sed -e 's/oskar_//g'
<Nerihsa> jak mniemam
<oskar_> Zapomiałem dodać ze oskar_ jest zmienne
<Nerihsa> ?
<oskar_> czyli moze byc oskar1009
<dKc> to stworz skrypt .sh
<Nerihsa> no to wyrazenia regularne z sedem
<oskar_> to było coś na zasadzie grep "Login:" | sed $2
<oskar_> jakoś tak to było
<oskar_> bo kiedys z tego kozystałem
<Nerihsa> tez moze byc
<Nerihsa> wysweitli tylko linie ktore maja Login: a sed je przerobi
<Mat_Matan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyTVyQuioDA
<oskar_> to nie działa
<oskar_> jak moge skonstruowac polecenie sed zeby mi wycieło?
<ntat> Co to jest kernelloops client?
<ntat> kerneloops
<DaZ> kernel oops
<Nerihsa> oskar_: grep "Login:" plik | sed -e 's/oskar[0-9]*//g
<Nerihsa> jesli dobrze pameitam
<Nerihsa> a i ' na koncu
<oskar_> kombinuje teraz z awk
<oskar_> grep "login: " | awk "{print $2}" test.txt
<oskar_> ale wywala mi login: Oskar
<karmelek> co psujeta?
<oskar_> próbuje wyciągnąc poleceniem w terminalu czesc pliku txt
<oskar_> bo mam w nim Login: oskar_ i chce wyjąć samo oskar_
<oskar_> przy czym zamiast oskar_ moze być staszek
<DaZ> cat|grep -o oskar_ ? >:
<DaZ> meh
<karmelek> cut -d: -f2
<oskar_>  grep "login: " test.txt | awk "{ print "login: " $2 }" test.txt
<oskar_> ale dostaje syntax error
<lisu> oskar_: nie za dużo "
<karmelek> dokladnie
<karmelek> `login:`
<karmelek> sprobuj
<oskar_> to juz działa ale mimo wszystko wyswietla całą linie
<karmelek> samo oskar chcesz wywalic?
<oskar_> tak
<karmelek> to zrob to cutem jak mowilem
<tar-gz-mobile> Jak szła komenda na dodanie połączenia sieciowego?
<karmelek> grep "login:" | cut -d: -f2
<karmelek> tar-gz-mobile: ifconfig interfejs up
<karmelek> ?
<karmelek> ifconfig eth0 up
<lisu> karmelek: to tylko podnosi interfejs, a nie 'dodaje'
<tar-gz-mobile> Nie dhccp eth0 jakoś tak
<oskar_> karmelek: działa dzięki
<lisu> tar-gz-mobile: dhclient eth0
<tar-gz-mobile> Nie inne :)
<karmelek> aa, ze pobrac adres tylko? to dhclient z roota
<tar-gz-mobile> Nie
<lisu> tar-gz-mobile: może powiesz nam co chcesz osiągnąc?
<karmelek> dokladnie, bedzie szybcie j:D
<tar-gz-mobile> Włączyć internet. Dodać połączenie sieciowe
<karmelek> oskar_: jak cos to pytaj, ostatnio mialem zaliczenie z takich zabawek
<karmelek> tar-gz-mobile: ustawic ip na interfejsie?
<lisu> tar-gz-mobile: masz kilka opcji: /etc/network/interfaces edytować, z palca wpisywać, albo jakimś manadżerem pod gnomem/kde/etc
<oskar_> karmelek: a co studiujesz?
<karmelek> informatyka, chociaz po dzisiejszym dniu to mam wrazenie ze kierunki po...alem gdzies po drodze
<oskar_> tzn?
<karmelek> majca, majca, majca, majca, majca, prawo, majca, majca
<lisu> karmelek: informatyką to zajmij się hobbystycznie, a studiuj zachowanie stadne baranów, bo to gościowi od sprzętu informatycznego/adminowi chyba jest bardziej potrzebne niż znajomość regułek w pythonie (zawsze można doczytać) ;)
<karmelek> powiem Ci, ze w sumie jak na poczatku kodowanie jakos niespecjalnie szlo, tak teraz w sumie mnie to cieszy
<oskar_> chciałem isc na informatyke na PG ale zrezygnowałem
<oskar_> ale ostatecznie wylądowałem na Oceanotechnictwie i orketnictwie
<karmelek> ooooo
<karmelek> ja na AGH infe studiuje
<karmelek> chociaz na wode mnie tez ciagnelo, ale to moze kiedys
<oskar_> narazie mój kierunek ma wiecej wspolnego z matmą niż z budowaniem statków
<karmelek> moj tez :D
<lisu> oskar_: aby zacząć pisać programy najpierw musisz się nauczyć pisać na klawiaturze... (że tak to określę)
<termi> bo zycie to matma
<karmelek> ale coraz bardziej mi sie ta matma podoba :D
<oskar_> lisu: orty się każdemu mogą zdarzyć szczególnie gdy się pisze jedną ręką
<lisu> oskar_: nie chodzi mi o to, że orty sadzisz (ja też czasem), ale o to, że aby projektować coś musisz najpierw np: nauczyć się liczyć
<oskar_> Aaaa to wiem,
<termi> ogląda ktoś ręczną?
<oskar_> własnie Polacy grają
<Nerihsa> malysz na podium ;d
<oskar_> ile jest?
<termi> 21:17
<Nerihsa> na jakim kanale
<lisu> dla kogo?
<termi> dla PL
<lisu> good
<oskar_> :D
<DaZ> a nie bo 21:34
<DaZ> >:
<lisu> o0
<lisu> Przekliniak: ile jest?
 * DaZ sieje chaos.
<frimer> 21:34 < DaZ> a nie bo 21:34
<DaZ> [;
<frimer> ;)
<termi> 21:19
<oskar_> 22-19
<oskar_> :D
<termi> :)
<lisu> kurde no nie ma co robić na tym mincie, na windowsie, to miałem czasem jakieś "pady", zawiski, restarty, a tutaj to nuda, ech ide cos przegryźć
<termi> to pogfraj w couttera
<termi> countera
<oskar_> lisu: napisz sobie skrypt który bedzie wyswietlał BSOD i restartował kompa :D
<termi> no co te pedały robia
<termi> 22:21
<tar-gz-mobile> Gdzie pidgin trzyma logi
<oskar_> w szafce na kuchenką
<oskar_> :D
<czesmir> *nad
<czesmir> hhahha
<oskar_> chyba w .gnome2 ale nie jestem pewien
<oskar_> 23:24
<termi> kurfa
<termi> po chu ten wyszomirski broni
<oskar_> 10 sec
<oskar_> do konca
<tar-gz-mobile> Nie mam gmone
<czesmir> a masz konsole?
<oskar_> bo jest ukyty
<oskar_> nacisnij ctrl+h
<oskar_> a masz kde?
<oskar_> juz rozumiem
<oskar_> koniec
<termi> wygrali
<termi> ale grali kujowo
<foreste> ide skompiluje nowego amaroka ;P
<foreste> lubie narzedzie dpkg-deb --build ;d
<foreste> http://my.opera.com/Foreste/blog/ ;d
<lisu> ha, wygrały 24:23
<foreste> kto ?
<foreste> ;P
<karmelek> nasi
<lisu> rzucace z argentyną
<foreste> potrzebne mi repro :P
<foreste> na swoje paczki :p
<termi> kurna wkufia mnie to ze jak sie przelanczam miedzy ekg2 a irssi
<termi> to mi tytul okna zostawia nazwe tego z kim gadam
<oskar_> karmelek:  cut -d: -f2  nie działa jesli plik jest pełny danych
<lisu> mmm nie ma to jak browarek
<oskar_> dokładnie, Ciechan miaodowy to jest to :D
<oskar_> miodowy
<lisu> tfu... jakie piwo? miodowe?
<oskar_> tak, prawdziwe piwo miodowe
<Mat_Matan> WOJAK 12% :D to jest piwo
<oskar_> to jest napój piwny :D
<lisu> nie piłem, raz jedyny sie piwa z sokiem napiłem, tak mi nieposmakowało, ze przez dwa dni miałem piwowstręt (wódke wtedy piliśmy)
<Mat_Matan> ważne że kopie
<Mat_Matan> lisu: i tak bimber > wódka
<oskar_> to nie smakuje jak piwo z sokiem, ale jest bardzo dobre
<lisu> Mat_Matan: mowa x) :D hehe bimberek to jest to, wchodzi, wchodzi, a później .... wstać z miejsca nie możesz normalnie x)
<Mat_Matan> lisu: braciuch moje przysmaki jak do akademika przywoził to cieszyli się jak dzieci z cókierków :D
<Mat_Matan> *cukierków
<lisu> :D
<Mat_Matan> jeszcze w tedy 5 smaków robiłem
<Mat_Matan> mięta, kawa, sosna, miód i czysta ziemniaczana
<Psotnick> bry
<ntat> w akademikach to się ze wszystkiego cieszą, najbardziej po weekendzie, jak jest świeża dostawa żarła
<ntat> ;]
<termi> fasolki bigosy w słoikach
<termi> od babci mamusi
<termi> itd :)
<ntat> No a najgorzej, jak w akademikach są lodówki publiczne;P
<ntat> To po imprezie można wszystko stracić:]
<ntat> Wiem, na szczęście tylko z opowieści, bo na stancji mieszkałem, tam takich rzeczy nie ma:)
<oskar_> mam dwie niewiadome $cos oraz $cos2 jak moge je porównac za pomocą if? aktualnie mam if [ $cos = cos2 ] i dostaje komunikat:
<oskar_> oczekiwano operatora jednoargumentowego
<oskar_> oczywiscie mam if [ $cos = $cos2 ]
<Enlik> oskar_: jak to się mówi: źle masz.
<oskar_> to jak powinienem miec?
<Enlik> if [ "$cos" = "$cos2" ]
<oskar_> ok dzieki wielkie
<Enlik> Spok
<winter> bry'
<winter> o, kernel 2.6.37 wydany
<Dreadlish> winter: a niby to ja mam spowolnione wydanie
<winter> hm?
<Mat_Matan> winter: chyba już dawno ściągnięty
<winter> 2011-01-05
<winter> teraz dopiero zaóważyłem na kernel.org
<winter> w archu nadal jest 2.6.36.3-1
<Mat_Matan> *zauważyłem
<Dreadlish> winter: ja przy stawianiu funtoo instalowałem wtedy 2.6.37-git4, a dopiero za 2 dni się zorientowałem, że jest wydana 2.6.37
<Dreadlish> lol http://allegro.pl/hp-compaq-d51s-piv-2-0ghz-256mb-cd-fv-gw-a25-i1410771045.html - kupić drugiego, czy wcisnąć satę w piii?
<winter> szkoda, że tylko 256mb pamięci
<winter> ale i tak lepszy od mojego P3
<winter> Dreadlish: kumpel kupił serwer na lalegreo 4x xeon 700mhz za jakieś 250zł
<winter> jakieś 2 lata temu
<winter> czasem można coś znaleźć
<winter> a i 2 giga ramu
<Dreadlish> winter: mi teraz nie chodzi o serwer, tylko o nas lub coś robiącego za backup poprostu
<Dreadlish> bo narazie to mam xeona 2x2,8ghz z 2gb ramu, w którym nie potrafie wentylami sterować...
<winter> a to jeszcze nic
<winter> nie potrafić wentylatorami sterować ..
<winter> ile dałeś za ten serwer?
<Dreadlish> winter: okrągłą 100
<winter> to ładnie
<Dreadlish> gościo sie poprostu pozbywał sprzętu z likwidowanej serwerowni
<ntat> Nie rozumiem kolesi, którzy chcąc coś kupić najtaniej już licytują, a do końca jeszcze 10 dni:|
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> ntat: nie tylko ty ;d
<Dreadlish> potem jeszcze oferty odwołują
<winter> może ktoś podbijać specjalnie
<Dreadlish> ja tam jak ludzie sie napalają
<Dreadlish> to daje na snajpera i heja
<Dreadlish> a jak takie coś czego zbytnio nie będą licytować
<Dreadlish> to biorę ręcznie czekam na ostatnią minute
<Dreadlish> http://allegro.pl/compaq-d51s-p4-1-7-0-ram-cd-fv-gw-sklep-wwa-i1407328765.html - kupowałem u nich to samo, tylko że 20zł drożej :D
<Dreadlish> ktoś tu z ovh wbija
<Dreadlish> czy mi sie zdaj
<Dreadlish> e
<ryniek> hej
<Dreadlish> hej hej
<ryniek> jest tu jakiś flash developer na pokładzie?
<Dreadlish> nie sądze
<ryniek> nikt nie pisze we flashu?
<ryniek> ;]
<ryniek> albo webmaster z doświadczeniem jest?
 * NightWish` ziewa diabelsko
 * Dreadlish nie ziewa bo już nawet tego mu sie nie chce
 * Dreadlish zw
<winter> 1st
<_dead_> witam
<winter> a witaj
<Dreadlish> 2nd
<Biszkopcik> linuxpl
<Biszkopcik> ale wstyd
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> miałęm to pisać :D
<winter> oink
<DCFan> Jezus Maria ile ludzi
<Dreadlish> no
<DCFan> koledzy mam problem napewno pomozecie c'nie?
<DCFan> Che zainstalowac Linuxa z VirtualBoxa, niestety podczas instalacji nie widzi mi myszy
<DCFan> moge tylko uzywać klawaitury, ale nistety zeby przesjc nikeote etapy instalcji potrzeba jest mi mysz
<DCFan> ktos ma pomysla?
<_dead_> a tab nie dziala w klawiaturze? ;)
<DCFan> pytam sie serio, to nie sa jaja, ja naprawde cche sobie teraz linuxa zaiantalowac
<DCFan> czekaj no, zaraz sprawdze
<DCFan> geniusz kurde madź
<DCFan> działa
<DCFan> Dobra tej, teraz kontrowersyjne pytanie w czym jest lepszy Ubuntu od OpenSuse?
<DCFan> ich bin das linux nooben
<dwe11er> jest inne?
<_dead_> jak jestes noobem to we wszystkim ;)
<dwe11er> jak chcesz trolować to idź na forczana
<DCFan> nie seryjnie, pierwszy moj kontakt z tym systeme
<DCFan> to nie sa jaja
<dwe11er> inne
<DCFan> tak z ciekawosci pytam, specoqw
<dwe11er> lol
<DCFan> speców*
<dwe11er> tutaj może z 5 osób ma ubuntu :>
<DCFan> sheeeeit, to pomylilme kanaly chyba
<dwe11er> no może z 10
<dwe11er> wiesz, ubuntu to z reguły okresowa dystrybucja
<swistak35> dwe11er: z tych co się odzywają
<swistak35> to raczej ze 3 ; d
<dwe11er> ;)
<bikstopa> czuje sie jak eskimos
<swistak35> tak standardowo Klimonda, Kifka i "pewnie jeszcze ktoś" : D
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> kklimonda używa ubu?
<DCFan> tej, tto po jakiego grzyba tutaj seidza ludzi na kanale ubuntu bez linuxa, troche bezsęsu
<Dreadlish> czy on na nattym siedzi?
<swistak35> : P prawie raczej chyba na pewno ubu ; )
<swistak35> DCFan: najpopularniejszy linux, więc ludzie się tutaj gromadzą, żeby ogólnie o linuksie porozmawiać
<kklimonda> drakhan: no a natty to nie Ubun? ;)
<kklimonda> ach, poszedł
<kklimonda> DCFan: nie da się porównać sensownie Ubuntu i Gentoo.
<_dead_> arch ftw!
<swistak35> _dead_: arch sux, debian ftw.
<kklimonda> DCFan: to tak jak dyskusja co lepsze -- jabłka, czy pomarańcze.
<swistak35> właśnie takie dyskusje są bez sensu, bo każdy wie, że pomarańcze ; P
<DCFan> no spoko, wyproboje obydwie dystrybucje
<swistak35> gentoo nie próbuj : <
<swistak35> tzn, nie na początku ^^
<DCFan> Tej panowie, probowal ktoś z was lxdream 0.9.1? W sumie tylko dla tego programu instaluje linuxa. Jak to na DC faan przysralo :)
<_dead_> swistak35: no w sumie tez.. ale ostatnio bardziej arch mi pasuje :)
<swistak35> _dead_: http://pr0n.pl/?31279
<_dead_> rotfl
<swistak35> Zapamiętać - w dzień się uczy algorytmów, a w nocy się ogląda seriale, bo na odwrót się nie nauczy algorytmów. Tak więc off. : <
<DCFan> Panowie, zainstalowalem tego linuxa, odpalilem go ale nadal myszka nie reaguje. To znaczy kursorem moge rusza, ale jak klikam LPM to nie moge zatwierdzic opcji
<DCFan> Przykladowo najezdzam na moj koputer i nie moge tego uruchomic
<DCFan> Ktos ma jakis pomysl? Uzywam oczywiscie wirtual boxa
<DCFan> PPM dziala
<DCFan> tylko LPM cos nie praży :(
<DCFan> Plz halp, uciążliwe kurestwo!
<kichawa> wymien myszke :<
<PushUpek> używaj konsoli ;D
<DCFan> w Win7 działa bez problemu
<DCFan> Prosze panstwa prosze se nie robic jaj, to sa powazne problemy.
<kklimonda> DCFan: w jakim systemie?
<DCFan> przyznam sie bez bicia ze OpenSuse <wstydnis>
<DCFan> ale na kanale Opensuse sa same jarzyny
<kklimonda> no to nie mam pojęcia
#ubuntu-pl 2011-01-16
<kklimonda> spróbuj zrobić pełen update systemu
<_dead_> mysz ma kabel czy to bezprzewodowa?
<DCFan> bezprzewodowa
<DCFan> kilka godzin temu zainstalowlem Malinowa madarynke to mi wszystko chodzi
<kklimonda> zobacz też z inną klawiaturą
<_dead_> stery do bt zainstalowane?
<DCFan> na tym Suyse tylko jest problem z mysza
<DCFan> Nie, tylko te windowsowe
<kklimonda> _dead_: jak mu działa prawy przycisk, a lewy nie to nie problem ze sterownikami
<DCFan> ale na Virtualbox to chyba nei trzeba
<kklimonda> a, to w virtualbox odpalasz?
<DCFan> Tak, myslalem ze wczesniej o tym wspomnialem, jka nie to sorka
<_dead_> dziala ppm? :D to nie wiem :)
<kklimonda> DCFan: no to i tak - zrób aktualizację systemu, i zobacz czy pomożee
<DCFan> okok
<DCFan> zaraz sprawdze
<DCFan> Dalem reset Virtuala i juz wszystko dziala
<DCFan> Dziekuje Ci dobry Jezu!
<DCFan> Niech muzułmanie płoną
<winter> ...
<kklimonda> DCFan: bez takich
<DCFan> Bez urazy, niech plona wszyscy oprocz jihadystów z #ubuntu :)
<PushUpek> DCFan: jihadystów?:>
<_dead_> DCFan: muzlumanie to niech sie topia w swinskiej krwii :P imho lepsze rozwiazanie
<kklimonda> _dead_: zachowaj dla siebie te złote myśli
<DCFan> Otoż to, ale tylko ortodoksi, rezta niech sobie zyje spokojnie :)
<_dead_> kklimonda: pojedz do francji to bedziesz podzielal poglady
<Biszkopcik> copy mojego joina prosz
<kklimonda> _dead_: ale jedną rzeczą jest posiadanie poglądów, inną ich głoszenie w miejscach do tego niewłaściwych, i za plecami adresatów
<DCFan> Chlopaki ten openSuse jest bardziej winsowsowy, bardziej mi sie poodba od Ubuntu
<kklimonda> DCFan: no to super
<DCFan> na tym Wine czy jak to sie zwie odpale kazdym program przeznaczony na WinXp czy Win7?
<DaZ> nie.
<DCFan> No szkoda trzeba sie zadowolic w takim razie tym freewarewm na Linusa : )
<kklimonda> DCFan: odpalisz niewielką część, czasem nawet bez błędów
<DaZ> chociaz dzisiaj juz pykałem w dwa erpegi, i musze powiedzieć że zadziwiająco dobrze działały [;
<_dead_> kklimonda: eee tam.. poprawnosc polityczna wielu narodow europejskich prowadzi ich do zguby :)
<DCFan> Cholera ze tez tworcy pgroamow na PC nie robia wersji pod Linuxa ;/
<kklimonda> _dead_: nie przeczę - ale kanały o Linuksie, z zasady wielo kulturowe, nie są miejscem na takie dyskusje.
<DaZ> > pgroamow na PC nie robia wersji pod Linuxa
<DaZ> kklimonda: jak sa wielokulturowe to sobie przeczysz, ze niby za plecami adresatów >:
<DCFan> Nigdy sie tym nie interesowalme ale nie wyszl e zadne komercyjne programy na linuxa typu nero, winamp, winrar ?
<kklimonda> DaZ: nie wiem czy tutaj akurat znajdzie się praktykujący muzułmanin, a bez niego to każdy mocny w gębie ;)
<kklimonda> DCFan: wyszły
<jacekowski> jak znacie angielski to wam znajde muzumlanina
<jacekowski> co go znam
<jacekowski> na #maemo MohammadAG
<DaZ> ...[;
<DaZ> ja tam znałem tylko taką jedną, której od lansu odwaliło i doszła do wniosku, ze będzie kul, trendi, dzezi muzułmanką.
<DCFan> jacona, jakis grożny typ czy cywilizowany 'brudas'?
<jacekowski> cywilizowany
<DCFan> no to dobrze, zmówię za niego dzisiaj paciora przed snem, może sie kiedyś nawróci.
<jacekowski> wlasnie dlatego go wymienilem jako przyklad
<jacekowski> co prawda miesa nie halal nie je
<jacekowski> ale zapytany o bekon nie zrobil tego co ostatnio na wykopie bylo
<DaZ> a co bylo? :x
<DCFan> no to straszna patalogia w tej australii
<DCFan> na bliskim wschodzie by cię za to za przeproszeniem zajebali
<jacekowski> DaZ: jakis muzulmanin podobno sie zaczal wydzierac i w ogole jak ktos sie go zapytal czy maja bekon ( a to w kfc bylo )
<PushUpek> hmmm
<DaZ> obchodzą sie z nimi jak z jajkiem to mają [;
<DCFan> jestem teraz troszke wypity i przepraszem za wulgaryzmy ale ja bym taka kurwę zajebał jak ten pajac z australii :/
<DaZ> cool story, bro
<DCFan> thx :-)
<DaZ> napinanko przez internet to podstawa.
<DaZ> kwestia rozwiązaniu całego problemu z arabami to odcięcie od zasiłków i troche czołgów
<DaZ> ale jakoś nikomu sie nie chce [;
<DCFan> Dobra dzięki wzystkim za pomoc, ja się zawijam. Pamiętajcie y.ebać allahów którzy są rakiem naszej planety. Na dowidzenia dobry kawałek
<DCFan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFB6CTwx2WU
<czesmir> hahah
<jacekowski> kklimonda: kop tutaj
<jacekowski> kklimonda: trzeba, za slownictwo
<DaZ> mnie sie wydaje, ze on już owieczki liczy
<bikstopa> lol - matma z youtubem - tego jeszcze nie grali :D
<dwe11er> ;s
<dwe11er> fizyka moze jeszcze?
<dwe11er> czas sie zaczac uczyc do egzamu z fizy ;x
<PushUpek> wykłady z fizyki są chyba na kanale youtube MIT ;]
<_dead_> wyklady z fizyki to tylko od K±kola http://home.agh.edu.pl/~kakol/wykl_01.htm
<qermit> dwe11er: ważniak mimów
<bikstopa> ku*a :D
<bikstopa> zadzwonil do mnie jakis ziomek i sie pytal czy mam ziolo zalatwic, bo jakis moj kumpel mowil ze mam dojscia xD
<_dead_> rotfl, o 2 w nocy? niezle ich przycisnelo tam :D
<bikstopa> ta. niby mam kontakt jakis. chiceli do niego ne
<bikstopa> nr
<bikstopa> powiedzialem im ze kurwa nie dam im nr tel do normalnego zlowieka o 2 w nocy xD
<qermit> bikstopa: cza było sie nie chwalić
<bikstopa> palilem z tym ziomem i z nimi kiedys
<bikstopa> wiec raczej go znali qermit :D
<bikstopa> kurwa. 3 raz dzwonili ;'x
<jacekowski> dlatego ja sie z narkomanami nie zadaje
<bikstopa> xD
<winter> jacekowski: i jak?
<winter> leci
<PushUpek> ale cisza
<bikstopa> nom
<bikstopa> az slychac jak wifi po chaupie popierdala
<bikstopa> ha. ohir puscil baka i wifi zagluszyl :D
<bikstopa> o kolejny
<bikstopa> ludzie, przestancie produkowac gazy ;d
<PushUpek> ;D
<bikstopa> co to stala lesera?
<bikstopa> o, tyczkowi zaczelo smierdziec, spitolil ;d
<czesmir> hah router sie zwalil haha
<bikstopa> twoj router tez ma gazy?
<bikstopa> jest tu ktos? :D
<Biszkopcik> ta
<bikstopa> kupilem sobie router gsm
<bikstopa> i zastanawiam sie nad SSID
<bikstopa> moze "wpa_za_cycki_000000000" gdzie zamiast zer moj nr tel? :D
<Biszkopcik> ;d
<PushUpek> "wep_ne_cie_za" :D
<Biszkopcik> garnek zupy
<Biszkopcik> ogladacie
<Biszkopcik> TV jard?
<PushUpek> niep
<PushUpek> siedzę i oglądam Chucka ;)
<bikstopa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItkK4HratR4 tytul power
<PushUpek> lol 'chyba dobrze' ;D
<PushUpek> nie ma to jak zamotać metodę dopełnień algebraicznych ;P
<bikstopa> jutro (dzis) mam kolosa
<bikstopa> wiec tego filmu nie ogladalem by mi nie mieszal ;d
<PushUpek> z czego masz?:P
<bikstopa> granica ci±gów
<bikstopa> szeregi
<bikstopa> zbadaæ funkcje
<bikstopa> macierz odwrotna
<bikstopa> geometria analityczna
<PushUpek> pikuś ;)
<PushUpek> no poza geometrią analityczną.... bo to trochę zbyt ogólne pojęcie :D
<bikstopa> idz za mnie napisz
<bikstopa> zadowoli mnie 16/4- ptk
<bikstopa> 16/60 * ;p
<PushUpek> ;D
<bikstopa> nie
<bikstopa> czekaj
<bikstopa> 20+15+5
<bikstopa> tak, 16/40 mnie zadowoli
<PushUpek> a gdzie to piszesz?:>
<bikstopa> krk
<bikstopa> [k
<bikstopa> pk
<PushUpek> za daleko :P
<m477> witam
<m477> jak zapowadlem tak wroce
<winter> a witaj
<winter> co tam
<m477> wlasnie mialem o to samo pytac
<winter> a nic
<m477> kiede praiwe  godziny wracalismy
<m477> 3
<m477> z imprezy
<winter> na imprezie byłeś?
<winter> acha
<m477> nom
<m477> na jakim pojebanym osiedlu
<m477> i krazylismy non stop :D
<m477> od 2
<m477> :D
<bikstopa> ;/
<winter> a muszę przekonać ispa żeby mi port 25 odblokował
<m477> caly czas nam nocny spierdalal
<m477> ale biba ogolnie osta
<winter> to spoko
<m477> ja zaczelem od browarkow potem pare winek i potem wodka, olenizanktka sie pozygala i w drodze powrotnej piwka
<m477> no i mam jeszcze 3 wlasnie :)
<bikstopa> winter: jaki isp?
<winter> i jeszcze nawet piszesz
<winter> bikstopa: mm
<m477> standard
<bikstopa> mm??
<winter> m477: to ty tu wczoraj byłeś z nickiem lolz?
<m477> winter: sie martwie czy jutro bedzie co na klina wypic ;]
<m477> winter: ta
<winter> to wczoraj w gorszym stanie byłeś
<m477> hm
<m477> mozliwe
<m477> tzn pamietam
<m477> widzlem loga
<m477> ale mniej pilem
<winter> może masz dzisiaj większą odporność
<m477> nie nie
<m477> nie pilem praiwe tydzien
<m477> i wczoraj mnie sieklo
<m477> a dzis juz tolerka
<winter> no no
<m477> nom tak jest
<m477> ale od utra znow nie pije
<m477> jutra*
<m477> winter: skad jestes?
<winter> z kątowni
<m477> ja z mątowni ;/
<m477> gdyby nie to ze tradycja polsa nakazuje sie najebac na imprezie/urodzinach itp to bym nie pil w cale ;/
<winter> tradycja ci coś nakazuje?
<m477> nie mi
<m477> ttylko reszcie spoleczesntwa
<winter> wszędzie chleją na imprezach
<winter> no może poza krajami islamskimi
<m477> wlasnie
<PushUpek> tam dymają owce...
<winter> ale wszedzie w europie/ameryce/dużej części azji
<m477> gdym powiedzal im spierdalaj nie mial bym znajomych ;/
<jacekowski> nie tylko am dymaja owce
<jacekowski> w usa dosyc nie dawno chlop umarl po penetracji przez konia
<winter> nagrali to
<m477> fajnie
<winter> 2 men 1 horse?
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<m477> ogladlem dzisaj 1 prist 1 nurse albo jakos tak
<winter> pierwsze w google
<winter> ale nie chcę tego oglądać
<winter> chore to jest
<jacekowski> 2girls 1 cup?
<winter> tego nie widziałem
<m477> nic nie jest chore, kwestia obycia
<jacekowski> to jest chore
<jacekowski> reszta lekko nienormalna
<m477> jacekowski: to co innego
<m477> taki swiat
<m477> jest w chuj wiecej chory rzeczy niz to
<m477> poztamy czy cos jest chore to subiektywna opinia
<m477> ja moge powiedziec ze jest to romantyczne
<winter> przetrwałem pierwsze 20 sekund
<m477> i kto bedzie miec racje?
<winter> potem zrobiło mi się niedobrze
<m477> winter: zjadlbym przy tym obiad
<winter> powodzenia i smacznego
<m477> thx
<jacekowski> ja jestem zdania ze z dupy wychodzi
<jacekowski> i nie powinno wracac spowrotem
<PushUpek> no nie, znowu o słoiku rozmowa?:>
<jacekowski> nie
<m477> nie
<jacekowski> PushUpek: 2girls1cup wpisz w google
<m477> PushUpek: mowisz o sloiku w dupie?
<jacekowski> sloik jest delikatny
<m477> winiary
<PushUpek> m477: da
<m477> widzalem
<m477> nic specialnego
<jacekowski> PushUpek: to nie jest o sloiku
<m477> mięso dla mas
<jacekowski> PushUpek: wpisz sobie w google i obejrzyj
<winter> dwie szalone kaprofilki ...
<PushUpek> eee to widziałem
<m477> ej takie rzeczy sa co chwile na 4chacnie
<m477> nie ma czym sie podnieciac
<winter> aż poczułem swąd gówna
<jacekowski> ja na 4chanie czuje od razu jak mi sie mozg lasuje
<m477> czemu
<m477> ?
<jacekowski> takie rzeczy tam lataja
<m477> to fakt
<m477> ale wyrabia odpornosc ;]
<winter> sadistic ma też harda, ale dawno tam nie zaglądałem
<jacekowski> sadistic jest delikatny
<m477> dla mnie sadisctic jest low
<m477> i nudny
<winter> bo na harda nie zaglądaliście
<m477> ale to moej subiektywne sdanie
<winter> chyba z 2 misiące tam mnie nie było
<m477> wole juz gore na 4chanie
<m477> ale to jest ciezkie czasem
<winter> 4chan ssie
<m477> zalezy pod jakim katem
<m477> wiadmozo ze to nie rozrywka intelektualna
<winter> pod każdy, to powinno być tylko do anime
<winter> i mangi
<m477> jest -,-
<winter> ale nie tylko
<m477> dla mnie manga to gowno
<winter> no widzisz
<winter> a to na czym zbudowano 4chan
<m477> ale /b/ z magna ma gowno wspolnego
<winter> no więc właśnie
<m477> na 2chanelu
<m477> ale do czego zmierzasz
<winter> do niczego
<winter> nie lubię gorę, perwersyjnego porno itp, goatsich, kaprofilek itp
<m477> nie wiem dla mnie 4chan ma pare minusow jaki i solidnych plosow
<m477> ja nie lubie cunzury np
<winter> są jakieś granice
<m477> wlasnie o to chodzi
<m477> ze niby kto je ustala?
<winter> ludzka moralność chociarzby
<m477> granica to rzecz subiektywna
<m477> czyja?
<m477> dla innych jest cos ochydnego co dla innych jesyt zabawne
<m477> i nigdy nie bedzie wyznaczona granica
<winter> ja tam poprostu nie zaglądam
<winter> nie wim, niektórychj może to jara
<winter> gorzej jak dzieci to oglądają
<m477> ;]
<m477> mnie osobiscie niektore rzeczy podoabaj a niektore wkurwiaja/nie podoabaja to fakt
<m477> no ale co moge zrobic
<m477> , nic
<m477> lepiej zakceptowac swiat jaki mjest
<m477> a nie tocy samtna krucjate or whateer
<winter> ja wolę próbować coś zmienić
<m477> ale co maszesz zmienic?
<winter> tak teoretyzuję tylko
<winter> ludzie z imprez wracają
<m477> sam vs 7 mld ludzi gz -,-
<winter> 5.04
<m477> wat
<winter> godzina
<winter> 5:04
<m477> y
<m477> a
<winter> ludzie z imprezy wracają i hałasują za oknem
<m477> ja zyje sam dla siebie a nie dlainnych
<m477> mam lsuchawki
<winter> ja rozjebałem swoje
<m477> wiec mnie wali co kto robi
<m477> ;/
<winter> wyszarpnąłem z panelem przednim
<m477> gdybym sie martwil o kazdego i o kazda jego rzecz ybym wyladawal w psychiartryku
<m477> =,=
<m477> dlatego mam osobiscie wyjebane na wszytwko
<winter> a fajne słuchawki były
<winter> creative fatal1ty
<m477> ja mam stealsound h5
<m477> ale sluchawki to g***no
<m477> 350zl i nie dorowna to sredniej klasy glosnikom
<winter> drogie
<m477> no ;/
<winter> ale słuchawki się mimo wszystko przydają
<m477> za 15 zl mi by wystrczyly
<m477> wedlug mnie to najwieksze wyrzucenie kasy w blotot teraz
<winter> ja kupię jak zdobędę jakąś kaskę
<winter> bo mi potrzebne
<winter> i dysk zewnętrzny
<winter> i proc
<winter> i ram i monitor tez
<m477> tez bym kupil monitor
<m477> ale sluchawki to imo stata kasy
<m477> nie slysze zbytni roznycy miedzy sluchawkami za 15 a 350 zl
<winter> może dla ciebie
<m477> tak tylko mowie ;]
<PushUpek> różnice słychać jak nie słuchasz mp3 na nich ;D
<m477> wat -,-
<m477> tylko ostrzegam jak cos
<m477> ze nie polecam
<m477> sluchawek akurat w zyciu przerobilem multum
<m477> wolbym ta kase przepic juz
<PushUpek> u mnie słuchawki mają żywotnośc 4-5 miesięcy ;) więc nie ma sensu bulić 350zł ;D
<m477> to tez jest fakt
<m477> ale ja mam domowe i out door sluchawki
<m477> z karta dziekowa na usb
<PushUpek> hmm
<m477> ale to jest kasa wyjebana w bloto
<m477> wiec nie poeca
<m477> m
<m477> winter:
<winter> ?
<winter> byłem na papierosie
<m477> hm
<m477> ile piwek poszlo?
<winter> 0
<m477> od sylwka?
<winter> a wypiłem kilka pare dni temu
<winter> van purów za 2 złote na bp :-)
<m477> ja nie pilem 7 dni do wczoraj
<winter> nawet dobre piwo ten van pur tylko trochę za słabe
<winter> 5%
<m477> lekko bylo bo bralem agonistow receptorwa NMDA ;]
<m477> ja pilem z lidla
<m477> z niemiec jakies glwno za 2 zl
<m477> kurwa za 2 tyg sesja ;/
<m477> Panowie nie spac
<bikstopa> jest tu jakis ekspert od spawarek? :D
<m477> ja
<bikstopa> ile musze wydac na spawarke trafo do zastosowan domowych? ;'d
<m477> sprezycuj
<m477> co chcesz psawac
<m477> spawac
<bikstopa> rozne dziwne elementy. tlumik w aucie jak odleci, fotel sasiadowi jak go dupa rozpierdoli itp
<winter> super, jest handbrake w repozytorium archa
<m477> watttttttttttt
<m477> panowie
<m477> wtf
<m477> ogladaliscie PI
<m477> ?
<winter> widziałem
<m477> ja dla mnie zalosny perytorycznie
<m477> ale trzyma jakies tam napiecie
<m477> czy jak to zwac
<m477> merytorycnie*
<m477> wczoraj ogladalem
<winter> jak od pewnego czasu piłuję dragon balla
<m477> WAT>?????????????
<m477> co to draon bal kurwa
<winter> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Ball
<m477> stary
<m477> jaki zal
<m477> to tak jakbym ogladal czrodziejke z ksiezyca
<m477> albo jaiegies takie gowno
<PushUpek> żałosny merytorycznie to jest Numb3rs ;]
<m477> na wrotkach
<winter> żal jest mówić żal
<winter> a dragon ball jest kultowy
<winter> to dobre anime i manga
<m477> PushUpek: w numbers czasem jakies kultowe teksty padna albo co ale fakt jest zalosny ogolne
<m477> aa
<m477> nie rozumiem jak mozna oladac magne, anieme
<winter> i nigdy nie zrozumiesz
<winter> to trzeba lubić
<m477> tak
<m477> nie zrozumiem
<PushUpek> co ty, kapitan Tsubasa był wyczesany, przez 3 odcinki biegli do jednej bramki....
<m477> tak jak Tu familyguya
<m477> h3h3h3h3hh3
<winter> nie lubę family guya
<m477> wlasnie
<m477> tak jak ja anime
<PushUpek> south park i nie ma nic lepszego ;D
<m477> anime wchuj zualanienia
<winter> tak, tylko już widziałem cały southpark
<PushUpek> niebawem nowy sezon ;D
<m477> a animow jest nieskonczons c :<
<winter> nom to fakt
<winter> piętnasty
<m477> nie ma sensu po chuj sie w nastpena rzecz wpierdald c -m,-
<m477> -,-
<winter> o już gorzej piszesz
<winter> z kazdym kolejnym piwem
<m477> klawiatura sie rozmazuje
<m477> estymuje iz mam browarow jeszcze jakos do ósmej
<winter> idę sobie herbatkę zrobić ^^
<m477> wstalem dzis o 15
<PushUpek> dobra idę jeden odcinek Chucka zobaczyć i w kimę ;]
<PushUpek> miłej nocy panowie
<m477> not
<m477> nie opuszczaj nas
<m477> nawet nie mam nic do jedzienia
<m477> od kilku dni
<winter> to czym się żywisz?
<winter> sępisz?
<DaZ> obejrzał bera grylsa w turcji i pije własny mocz
<m477> na miescie
<m477> jem jakies gowna
<m477> sest food i nie jestem z tego dumny l/
<m477> ;/
<DaZ> tez nie jestem z tego dumny
<DaZ> >:
<winter> no to macie coś co was łączy :->
<winter> jakie to romantyczne
<DaZ> ja z nim jestem tylko dla seksu
<winter> 2 boys 1 cup?
<winter> idę zajarac
<zonk234> witam
<zonk234> możliwe jest bootowanie systemu z partycji ext4 ze sterownikiem wkompilowanym w kernel?
<PushUpek> możliwe
<PushUpek> zawsze możesz /boot na osobną partycję wyrzucić
<zonk234> a z tej samejj partycji bez init rd da rade?
<PushUpek> nie jestem pewnien ale grub chyba obsługuje ext4
<PushUpek> musisz sprawdzić na google
<zonk234> dzieki
<zonk234> poszukam jeszcze
<tar-gz> Hej. Jak mam zmienic runlevel uruchamianego systemu?
<winter> /etc/init/sysinit.conf w ubuntu
<winter> /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<winter> ja na archu mam jeszcze stare, dobre /etc/inittab
<Dreadlish> elo
<winter> ole
<Dreadlish> elo winter ;p
<winter> co tam
<Dreadlish> jem kanapke
<winter> \o/
<winter> gratz
<Dreadlish> jeszcze do kościoła pójde
<Dreadlish> i będzie plan na dzisiaj zrealizowany
<winter> o, do spowiedzi? opowiesz księdzu, że skrycie marzysz o apache2 na windowsie?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> do spowiedzi byłem
<Dreadlish> (troche temu, ale byłem)
<winter> wywiad watykanu
<winter> ostatnim razem kiedy byłem u spowiedzi to miałem chyba 11 lat
<Dreadlish> lold
<Dreadlish> ja tam czasem chodze :D
<winter> i co, pomaga?
<Dreadlish> czasem ;d
<Dreadlish> jak mi coś leży
<winter> a wiesz, że nie poprawi to twojego życia ani tego tutaj ani tego hipotetycznego w zaświatach
<Dreadlish> no
<winter> Dreadlish: znajdź se lepiej przyjaciela/przyjaciółkę
<Dreadlish> ale i tak czasem łaże :D
<Dreadlish> mam przyjaciela, tylko do włoch pojechał
<winter> do makaronów
<winter> sporo znajomych tam jeździło robić
<winter> anyways spowiedź mnie smieszy
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> gadasz facetowi co wg niego spieprzyłeś :D
<winter> i to ile osób to robi
<winter> wiesz w miastach kiedy są duże parafię to jeszcze ale na wsiach gdzie każdy zna każdego to masakra
<winter> podejżewam, że na wsiach nie jest to mega popularne
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> ok ja ide
<Dreadlish> bede za jakąś godzinę może półtora
<Dreadlish> zależy jak dojde
<Mat_Matan> bry
<tar-gz-mobile> Che
<Silent_so_nice> siema
<Silent_so_nice> gdzie szukać kanałów IRC
<tar-gz-mobile> A jakiego masz klienta?
<Silent_so_nice> chatzilla
<Mat_Matan> Silent_so_nice: na #trollownia :P
<Zly_Biolog> tar-gz-mobile: WTW?
<Mat_Matan> Silent_so_nice: daj /list
<tar-gz-mobile> Co wtw
<Mat_Matan> i masz całą listę wszystkich kanałów danego serverka
<Silent_so_nice> och dzięki zaraz zacznę szperać
<winter> Mat_Matan: toś mu poradził ;-D
<winter>  /list zazwyczaj kończy się zawieszeniem klienta
<Mat_Matan> no mi się nie wiesza :P
<Mat_Matan> ale czasem trzeba :P
<czester> Pozdrawiam was ciule
<Zly_Biolog> czester: siema pedałko
<Mat_Matan> czesmir: bry
<czester> Za dużo głupich bajek ;>
<winter>  czester marsz do kościoła@!
<czester> Buahahahhha
<winter> ]:->
<winter> dobra, czas na wanienkę, afk
<czester> Mama Cię goni do kościoła, a z innych się śmiejesz?:>
<winter> do kościoła przestałem chodzić w wieku 11 lat
<winter> afk
<czester> Teraz masz 12.
<winter> 24,5
<czester> Ale bieżmowanie masz.
<winter> nie
<winter> ale chrzczony byłem bez bezwłasnowolnie
<winter> i komunię też miałem
<czester> Jak każdy. Ale zabrzmiało jakbyś był zajebistym anarchistą ;-P
<winter> haha
<winter> dobra idę, bo bród od skóry odpada
<czester> brud
<winter> whatevah
<winter> polska jazyk trudna jazyk
<czester> Chyba w żadnym nie umiesz dobrze ;-P
<winter> to znam średnio dwa
<czester> Raczej słabo.
<winter> no nie powiedeziałbym ale gadaj zdrów
<czester> Uhm.
<winter> re
<czester> No nic. Trzeba zapracować na browar.
<winter> w niedziele w pracy siedziesz?
<winter> na serwisie?
<czester> Tak.
<czester> Nie.
<czester> Pracuję w sklepie.
<czester> W centrum handlowym więc pracujemy non stop.
<winter> myślałem ,ze na serwisie
<winter> aha
<czester> Nie.
<czester> Niestety, użeram się ze zjebami cały dzień.
<winter> no mnie tez to pewnie czeka jak za 1,5 roku wybudują tu pierwsze centrum handlowe
<winter> ale chciałbym dostać kasę z unii i założyć tam sklep komputerowy/kafejka
<winter> takie mam marzenie
<czester> Kafejka?
<czester> Kafejek już w Poznaniu nie ma...
<czester> Każdy kto ma chociaż trochę oleju w głowie i minimum środków ma komputer i internet w domu.
<winter> w centrum handlowym mogłaby się przyjąć, szcvzególnie taka odpicowana ze sc2 i css na kompach
<tar-gz-mobile> Hej
<czester> Buehehehehehhe
<czester> winter: Pogięło Cię ;D
<czester> winter: Zależy o jakim centrum handlowym mówimy.
<tar-gz-mobile> Hahahaha
<czester> Tutaj nikt by się nie zgodził na taki spęd bydła jak kafejka internetowa
<winter> takim jedynym w promiewniu 35km
<winter> promieniu
<tar-gz-mobile> Winter ty miałeś lun ara?
<czester> I mnie też wkurwia jak przychodzą jakieś żule na internet bo w domu ich nie stać ;-P
<winter> ale wiesz w centrum handlowym to co innego
<winter> trochę
<czester> No nie
<czester> Przychodzą i tak żule
<czester> winter: Ja pracuję w Starym Browarze.
<czester> winter: To nie jest M1 albo Tesco
<czester> Tutaj nie ma tanich sklepów...
<tar-gz-mobile> Trochę miałeś lunara?
<winter> tar-gz-mobile: co to jest lunar
<winter> czester: i nie ma żuli?
<tar-gz-mobile> A to wiz miał
<czester> winter: Są. Ale jak przychodzą na net to się ich wypierdala.
<czester> Śmierdzą i źle się pracuje.
<winter> tutaj na mojej ulicy jest taka kafejka
<winter> ludzie przychodzą z browarkami i siedzą na necie
<czester> winter: Ja nie słyszałem od lat o kafejce internetowej :D
<winter> nawet ps3 i tvka się dorobili
<czester> Super.
<czester> Ale to trochę żulernia ;-P
<winter> nie jest tak źle
<czester> W sensie - piwo w kawiarence internetowej :D
<winter> a to fajnie akurat, jestem za
<czester> Spoko
<winter> byle z głową
<czester> pod warunkiem, że nie przychodzą zjeby
<czester> Poza tym ja tam wolę iść do zwykłej kawiarni z laptopem
<office> wlasnie to chcialem napisac
<office> internet z piwem jest
<office> wystarczy isc z laptopem
<winter> ale ten sc2 i css, możnaby turnieje organizować
<czester> buehehehehehe
<czester> Dobrzy gracze grają na swoim sprzęcie
<winter> nie pytam klienta czy gra dobrze
<office> i na trzezwo ;)
<czester> Poza tym
<czester> Nie zalogowałbym się na publicznym komputerze na jakiekolwiek swoje konto ;-P
<office> winter, a gdzie Ty mieszkasz ?
<winter> boisz się kealoggera?>
<office> ja tez w pipidowie mieszkam, a kafejki tu sie tez skonczyly pare lat temu
<winter> office: w mieście gdzie nie ma jeszcze galerii handlowej ale jest w planach
<winter> no tutaj z dwie są jeszcze
<winter> albo trzy
<winter> i się trzymaja
<Dreadlish> re
<czester> Bo ludzie biedne są... ;-P
<winter> no możliwe
<czester> I jeszcze TP SA nie doprowadziła netu ;-P
<czester> To musi być iście gigantyczna dziura :D
<winter> tpsa jest wszechobecna
<winter> mamy tutaj kilku ispów
<czester> Król górników torfowych
<Dreadlish> u mnie są 2 ispy i "dostawca lokalny" który i tak ciągnie od tepsy :D
<winter> ostatnio wszedł tutaj servnet, słyszałem, że fajne łącza mają
<office> i ispy w ciemno tez
<office> :)
<czester> Ja mam kablówkę i orange ;-P
<winter> ja mm
<winter> i zablokowany port 25
<czester> Orange w telefonie, który robi za modem na bt
<Dreadlish> tzn. jest kablówka, ale tylko na bloki, jest tepsa która działa, jest netia, która nie zawsze działa i wszyscy komórkowi
<czester> Ale i tak porządne lokale mają wifi
<winter> będę z nimi agadł o tym porcie
<Dreadlish> winter: a sobie tunela nie możesz zrobić?
<office> czester, w browarze ten hotspot skad jest ?
<winter> nie wiem jak to działa, maile i tak nie dojdą
<tar-gz-mobile> Jest możliwym że x nie startują z 'startx' bo system ma zbyt niski runlevel?
<winter> afaik
<Dreadlish> winter: 25 port w telekomunie mają chyba wszyscy poblokowani, poprostu wejdź przez ssl
<czester> office: O WiFi mówisz?
<Dreadlish> tar-gz-mobile: nie
<office> czester, ta
<winter> pokombinuję
<czester> office: chuj znajet
<czester> office: Działa bardzo słabo
<Dreadlish> winter: 665 i 965 - pierwsze pop3 drugie smtp
<czester> office: Jak w Browarze na net to najlepiej KFC
<tar-gz-mobile> Kompilowały mi się x wczoraj. Mam folder x11i w etc a po startx nie wstają
<office> czester, ja tam kiedys lazilem jak moj brachiol tam jeszcze robil i sie pod to laczylem .wlasnie cos mi siwta ze to wlasnie tak badziewnie chodzilo
<czester> office: Bo to jest chujowo zrobione
<brzys> czesc, mam problem z kasowaniem plikow, gdy probuje usunac wyskakuje mi blad wejscia/wyjscia. probowalem juz z roota, to samo
<Dreadlish> brzys: fsck
<winter> u mnie jedyny znany mi hotspot jest w urzędzie miasta
<winter> kumpel chodził tam pirackiego xp aktualizować :P
<winter> no i niepozabezpieczane sieci w blokach
<Dreadlish> winter: u mnie jest w szkole, z hasłem takim trudnym, że można się domyślić, w przychodni, gdzie wepa trzeba złamać, w domu kultury j/w, u mnie na chacie - jak ktoś chce to mu dam hasło i jeszcze kilka miejsc można naliczyć
<winter> niektórzy to mają tak wyj*bane, że nawet własnych sieci domowych nie zabezpieczają
<office> a moze maja ze po macach przydziela ;)
<Dreadlish> office: to akuratnie łatwo wykryć, wystarczy że jakikolwiek ruch jest i mac spoofa sie robi
<office> ja wiem
<office> ale to juz nie jest
<office> na klikniecie ;p
<winter> są trzy w okolicy bez żadnych zabespieczeń z dhcp włączonym, wiem bo się łączyłem
<office> zreszta o czym my tu rozmawiamy
<office> problemy z "dostepnem do internetu" juz dawno sie  skonczyly
<office> nie ma tematu ;p
<czester> Do kawiarni się idzie na herbatę i jest internet
<czester> W jakich dziurach wy mieszkacie?;-P
<winter> co ty ja jeszcze na mopdemie 56k robię :-P
<Dreadlish> winter: mój sąsiad się wycwanił, wziąłem mu zmieniłem hasło na router i essid sieci na "zabezpiecz sobie sieć - drd was here" a on wziął dał fabryczne routera, wrzucił stare passy z neo i tylko hasło do routera zmienił :D
<office> czester, ja tu kolo Ciebie
<office> w Lesznie
<office> ale tu takiej tragedii nie ma
<office> jak oni wypisuja ;)
<winter> Dreadlish: żartownić z ciebie
<winter> ś
<Dreadlish> i tak już to hasło wyczaiłem
<Dreadlish> coś w stylu "kwiatek8"
<Dreadlish> ale nie chce mu psuć tej satysfakcji
<Zly_Biolog> Dreadlish: ja złamałem takie hasło tw0jastarajestpedałką ;<
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: ja mam jako hasło keya z win98se :P
<winter> a ja coś w stylu 345674
<Dreadlish> Zly_Biolog: twojastarapi3rzewgangesie123!
<Mat_Matan> bpt69 jvc88 mcycy vpfjv .....
<Dreadlish> to jest hasło the best
<Dreadlish> jak się zaczynały te pirackie keye do xpka?
<tar-gz-mobile> L1nux 1s 4 b3st 0s 0n th3 w0rld
<czester> office: Leszno bardzo ciężko nazwać blisko leżącą miejscowością ;-P
<czester> office: Tam się jedzie godzinę ;-P
<office> haha no racja
<ntat> Co Leszno?
<ntat> ;]
<ntat> Bo nie jestem w temacie:)
<agilob> witam
<agilob> moge Wam zmienić temat rozmowy? :P
<ntat> agilob, jak dasz każdemu po 50 PLN, to proszę bardzo:P
<agilob> moge po eurogąbce dać
<tar-gz-mobile> Dawaj
<agilob> jest jakaś lista problemów przez ktore ubuntu nie wykrywa interface'ow eth?
<ntat> A jaka jest mniejsza waluta niż eurogombka?
<ntat> ;]
<tar-gz-mobile> Euroruble
<tar-gz-mobile> Rublogąbki
<czester> ntat: Jestem pewien, że jakieś szekle z pustyni są mniej warte
<agilob> w laptopie asus n61, interface pan0 i wlan0 działają (wiem ze to nie ma nic wspolnego z eth0 ;) ) jednak karta ethernet nie jest w ogole wykrywana
<tar-gz-mobile> Dhcpcd eth0
<agilob> err, eth0: ioctl SIOCGIFHWADDR: No such device
<czester> Nie działa
<czester> Może nie wykrywa Ci po prostu karty, w sensie nie ma sterownika
<agilob> ifconfig -a pokazuje tylko lo, pan0, wlan0
<winter> agilob: a w biosie jest włączona?
<agilob> tak
<winter> to wrzuć na wkleja lspci
<winter> jak masz możliwość
<winter> przez wifi
<agilob> no w domu mam wifi, ale przeprowadzam sie niedługo, a tam gdzie bede mieszkal nie ma wifi tylko ethernety ze ścian wystają
<winter> no to słabo ci pomożemy jeśli nie możesz podać potrzebnych danych
<winter> może przepisz model karty
<winter> w sensie chipsetu
<agilob> zaraz wkleje lscpi tylko nie moge go odpalic... pciutils jest zainstalowane a komenda lscpi mowi ze nie jest...
<ntat> lspci
<agilob> aa : )
<agilob> http://wklejto.pl/86930
<winter> nie pokazuje tego urządzenia
<winter> napewno jest włączona w biosie?
<agilob> moze firmowo po zakupie jest wyłaczone, sprawdze jednak
<agilobable> od zakupu był w biosie wyłaczony...
<ntat> ;]
<Galahad> witaaam :D
<Psotnick> bry
<tar-gz> zna ktoś jakieś dobredistr na netbooki?
<snejk> ubuntu netbook
<tar-gz> mam. Nie podoba mi się
<snejk> coz..
<Psotnick> stricte na netbooki?
<tar-gz> ni koniecznie.
<Psotnick> Debian
<tar-gz> bez przesady ;-D
<Psotnick> ?
<Psotnick> na swoim miałem
<czester> Jakiekolwiek
<tar-gz> to już bym wolał cruncha zainstaować
<czester> Tylko sobie dobrze ustaw
<czester> Ja pierdolę, co za leniwe gnoje.
<tar-gz> czester: nie chce mi sie własnie.
<czester> To nie używaj linuksa, bo "nie chce mi się" nic ci nie da.
<tar-gz> ja sie lubie bawić, tylko na pc ;p
<Galahad> na samsungu n220 mam linuxmint :>
<tar-gz> o to też jest rozwiązanie
<czester> Ja się lubię bawić z cycatą babą w łóżku
<tar-gz> a tego joli clouda ktoś próbował?
<czester> Komputer służy do pracy.
<snejk> haha
<Galahad> linuxmint z xfce bo nie znosze tych netbookowskich środowisk graf :(
<tar-gz> Galahad: jak są dobrze skonfigurowane to ok. unity natomiast śmierdzi
<Galahad> tar-gz, no jasne że tak ..pisze tylko o moich uczuciach :D
<tar-gz> Galahad: wiem o czym mówisz ;-D
<ntat> Unity nie musi być wcale takie złe, jak będzie dopracowane. Myślę, że to może być naprawdę dobre rozwiązanie dla małych monitorków:)
<ntat> Na razie mało konfigurowalne, to chyba największa wada
<tar-gz> i ciulato wygląda.
<ntat> ale wygląd to już kwestia gustu
<tar-gz> ja wiem. mogli jednak bardziej się postarać.
<Galahad> a mnie interesowało by rozwiazanie tego typu ale na zwykłego pc
<Galahad> kiedyś miałem zadanie przystosować maksymalnie do potrzeb super lamerskeigo usera tak żeby nie musiał sie wiele uczyć poza kliknieciem w myszke :>
<tar-gz> lepsze jest pcbsd czy freebsd?
<Galahad> i miałęm problem co wybrać jakie środowisko graf....eksperymentowałem nawet dociagajac srodowisko graf ubuntu netbook
<ntat> Galahad, i co, zrobiłeś?
<Galahad> tar-gz, dla mnei pcbsd bo freebsd nie umiem zainstalować
<tar-gz> Galahad: e17 mogłoby być dobre
<Galahad> ntat, pozostało na xfce z automatycznym uruchamianiem przegladarki ^^
<tar-gz> Galahad: przy instalacji pcbsd możesz wybrać które ma ci instalnąc
<Galahad> co ciekawe dla uzytkownika o niskim poziomie równie ważna jest obsługa przegladarki internetowej co samego środowiska hmmm
<ntat> Ja już jakiś czas temu, po eksperymentowaniu środowiskami graficznymi, doszedłem do wniosku, że żeby mieć najmniej problemów ujednoliceniem wyglądu programów, powinienem wybrać jedno z dwóch środowisk - KDE albo Gnome:)
<Galahad> najlepiej wychodziła opera bo ma zakładki które podświetlaja zawartosć i strone startową z wyborem i nie trzeba wpisaywać
<ntat> Oczywiście, jak dysponuje się komputerem, który w miarę sensownie spełnia ich wymagania
<Galahad> ciekawe ntat bo ja do tegosamego wniosku doszedłem ale pozostało mi wg mnie oczywiście najbardziej optymalne środowisko czyli xfce :D
<tar-gz> orientuje się ktoś z Was czy środowisko joliclouda albo meego jest spolszczone?
<ntat> Galahad, zgodzę się, tylko zwróć uwagę, że nie ma możliwości żeby korzystać tylko z xfce, na pewno masz mnóstwo zależności odnoszących się do Gnome
<Galahad> to chyba raczej kwestia bibliotek gtk czy qt :>
<tar-gz> ntat: z jakiego ty korzystasz środowiska?
<ntat> Gnome
<ntat> Galahad, nie koniecznie, dużo programów korzysta z paczek, które znajdują się typowo w Gnome i nie chodzi tu o same biblioteki
<ntat> idę na obiad
<ntat> :)
<Galahad> :D
<Galahad> smacznego
<mati75> re
<Galahad>  najlepszym rozwiaaniem było by w testach uruchamianie programu w kazdym śweodowisku i sprawdzanei ile mega zajmuje :D
<snejk> dobry pomysl
<snejk> porownac ogolnie szybkosc
<Galahad> np evince zajmuje mi 143 , a okular 129 mega przy tymsamym oczywiście dokumencie :>
<snejk> ale pytanie ktory jest szybszy
<Galahad> subiektywnie moge pozidzeć że działa jakby szybciej okular
<Galahad> lepiej też otwiera mi duze pdfy
<snejk> no i to jest najwazniejsze, bo te 14mb ramu mozna byloby przelknac gdyby evince byl szybszy
<Galahad> czyli mam 358 pamieci na 143 zajete przez evince przy 300/122 M zajete przez okulara
<Galahad> mam tez inne programy uruchomione ich nie ruszłem
<snejk> mam pytanie
<Dreadlish> ?
<snejk> wam tez java zzera tak duzo zasobow ?
<bt4__> o/
<tar-gz> co to za problem: Problem dected during PRE_build
<swistak35> java sux
<Galahad> tru
<Dreadlish> yup
<snejk> sad true
<swistak35> Ruby/Python rox ; d
<snejk> jak uruchomie jdownloadera
<Dreadlish> yup
<snejk> to 50% czasu procesora zabiera
<swistak35> snejk: a do czego ci potrzebny? jak do rapida, to jest tucan
<swistak35> nie obsługuje tyle serwisów co jdownloader, ale te najpopularniejsze tak
<snejk> z filesonic ciagne
<swistak35> mi tylko filesonica brakuje : (
<swistak35> ; S
<snejk> filesonic tam jest ?
<swistak35> nie właśnie ; /
<snejk> ehh ;/
<swistak35> kup sobie premium na allegro ; p jest tam taki jeden, co daje ci passy, ja kupiłem na 10h, to korzystałem ze 3 dni
<snejk> kupuje na allegro wlasnie
<snejk> i mialem to samo xD
<snejk> kupilem na 2 dni a mialem 5 dni
<snejk> ale czesciej biore na caly miesiac
<Galahad> 299m java sun :<
<swistak35> ktoś brał udział w dropboxquest?
<swistak35> ja niby zrobiłem cały, mam ten +1GB, ale Boken robił później, pisze że ma +1.5, doszły potem jakieś questy? o0
<tar-gz> jak zmaknąć okno w tym posranym irssi?
<ntat> Galahad, dziękuję, już zjadłem:D
<Galahad> ^^ a czuejsz się jak ram z gnome czy jak ram z kde ?
<Galahad> hehehhe
<ntat> Akurat z Okular`a też jestem zadowolony ale korzystam z Evience
<Galahad> no ja naprzemiennie ale cześciej evince bo...była od początku w domyślnych :D (teraz już nie jest)
<ntat> Ale np. do obróbki wideo, to KdenLive:)
<ntat> No Kadu,  jako komunikator:)
<snejk> sa jakies ciekawe alternatywy dla kadu ??
<Ciaho> pidgin ;D
<snejk> heh, pytalem o ciekawe ;p
<Ciaho> no on jest ciekawy
<snejk> w sensie warte uwagi
<Ciaho> w sensie co?
<Ciaho> wysyłanie plików itp?
<snejk> wyglad, szybkosc dzialania, stabilnosc
<Ciaho> no to pidgin :D może ktoś inny podrzuci jakimś innym komunikatorem
<swistak35> tar-gz: /wc /leave
<ntat> Ja z Kadu jestem zadowolony, nawet na Windowsie używam. Jak zobaczyłem czym się stał komunikator GG na Windowsie, to stwierdziłem, że wymagania już prawie dorównuje XP:P
<swistak35> snejk: co ci w pidginie przeszkadza? wyglad jest ok, działa szybko, jest stabilny
<snejk> gadu na windowsie to jakas porazka ...
<Ciaho> ntat: ja pidgina nawet w windowsie używam :)
<bialy663_> empathy
<swistak35> szkoda trochę, że nie ma jakichś ciekawych motywów, ale jest ok.
<swistak35> w porównaniu z, np. PSI. : <
<bialy663_> psi
<bialy663_> gajim
<snejk> gadu na windowsie to przebajerowana hybryda
<bialy663_> gadu nie ma sensu
<snejk> szkoda ze te starsze wersje nie wspieraja szyfrowania
<bialy663_> jako  sieć też
<Ciaho> ta xmpp >>>>>>>> gg
<czester> Co za ciulostwo...
<winter> no nie gadaj
<swistak35> Ciaho: co ty, przekierowujesz xmpp na gg, czy co? : <
<swistak35> albo szczelasz
<Ciaho> niee :D
<Ciaho> to miało być że dużo lepsze
<Ciaho> ale może być że xmpp strzela do gg
<elwin013> Cześć :)
<ntat> Na sieć można narzekać ale nie ma nic bardziej popularniejszego. Firmy w swych kontaktach też często dodają oprócz Skype, nr gg
<swistak35> elwin013: cze
<swistak35> Ciaho: ty : < Ty tu nowej matmy nie wymyślaj ; >
<czester> Co za farmazony
<czester> "W śmigłowcu Nokia przestaje działać"
<czester> Kogo to kurwa interesuje w sklepie z komputerami
<czester> Biedne dziecko, które przyszły z tym dziadem. Musi go słuchać
<winter> uśmiechaj się i przytakuj
<termi> witam
<winter> a witaj
<Galahad> termi, witaj
<termi> wiecie co wam powiem
<termi> wiosna idzie pierwsze oznaki widziałem
<termi> dziewczyny ubieraja mini :D:D:D:D
<swistak35> co znowu ja?
<winter> no shit
<elwin013> termi: mi się to zdarza codziennie w szkole widzieć :P
<termi> :)
<elwin013> ale tak, wiosna idzie! :P
<termi> :)
<snejk> za wczesnie zeby o wiosnie mowic ;p
<elwin013> oj dobra, ale przynajmniej nie jest cholernie zimno i nie pada to mokre białe gówno z nieba ;)
<snejk> tu sie zgodze ;)
<termi> :)
<termi> i widać trawę :)
<swistak35> elwin013: to się śnieg nazywa : <
<termi> elwin013: wołał użyć słownictwa encyklopedycznego :)
<elwin013> swistak35: Thank you Cpt. Obvious! ;-)
<swistak35> elwin013: zresztą, ty w bloku mieszkasz
<swistak35> nie masz cholernego prawa do narzekania na śnieg ; d
<elwin013> Zresztą ja mam kawałek dalej do szkoły niż Ty. :P Więc się wyrównuje :D
<office> gimnazja przewaznie blisko sa ;)
<swistak35> dupa się nie wyrównuje ; d
<swistak35> co mnie to, że dojeżdżasz ciepłym busem, jak ja zapieprzam z łopatą ; d
<elwin013> office: dzięki Tobie czuje się młodo :P
<termi> swistak35: nikt nie kazał ci mieszkac w domu :P
<termi> trza było iść na bloki :)
<snejk> wy gimnazjalisci jestescie ? :p
<elwin013> nie :P dlatego mówię, że słuchając office czuje się młodo :D
<snejk> ;)
<snejk> instalowliscie LMS'a kiedys ??
<termi> ide śniadanie z żonką zjeść :)
<tar-gz> snejk: co to jest?
<snejk> system do zarzadzania siecia
<snejk> lms.rulez.pl
<qermit> stare
<snejk> co stare ?
<ntat> lms to system zarządzania nauczaniem:D
<ntat> Lerning Manadżment System:)
<ntat> np Moodle
<Dreadlish> Lan Menedżment System
<snejk> Lan Management System ;)
<Dreadlish> np. lms
<Dreadlish> :D
<ntat> to mają taki sam skrót
<ntat> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/LMS_(nauczanie)
<ntat> :]
<snejk> :)
<Dreadlish> moodle - FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<Dreadlish> przez to gówno miałem 0,25 pkt mniej
<ntat> Dreadlish, ?
<Dreadlish> bo bawiłem się i dodałem 2 pola takie same i zaznaczyłem wszystkie 3
<Dreadlish> :D
<ntat> Właśnie robię kursy dla maturzystów:)
<Dreadlish> ntat: że jak
<ntat> Dreadlish, co że jak?
<Dreadlish> że jak robisz kursy dla maturzystów
<ntat> w Moodle
<ntat> kursy i testy
<lisu_> re
<lisu_> kurde zapomnialem ze irssi na screenie mam o0
<Dreadlish> acha :D
<virnik_> Witam, korzysta ktoś z was może z Netbooka ?
<qermit> ja mam
<virnik_> Mam pytanie co do systemu, korzystasz na nim z Ubuntu ?
<virnik_> Czy Win7?
<virnik_> Da radę w pidginie dodać nowy kontakt po nr gg ?
<snejk> uzytkownicy pidgina macie pole do popisu xD
<a_> witam
<Galahad> a_, witaj ^^
<a_> czy wie ktoś jak napisać aplikację java na telefon z ekranem dotykowym?
<a_> w googlach jest tylko o takich klawiszowanych
<Galahad> hmm moze to nie ma znaczenia
<a_> pod lg gt505
<a_> i zeby nie bylo konsoli
<Galahad> a na jakim systemie pracuje ten lg ?
<bialy663_> dedykowany chyba
<a_> @up dokładnie
<a_> dżawę ma
<Galahad> to jak ma to normalnie
<Galahad> :D
<a_> taaak
<a_> tylko ze wtedy jest konsola na dole, a jak ją zlikwiduję, to nie działa
<virnik_> Da radę w pidginie dodać nowy kontakt po nr gg ? //rozłączyło mnie ... :)
<a_> miał ktoś tu do czynienia z Midlet Pascalem?
<a_> aha
<Galahad> hmm już wiem jak a_ jesteś ?
<Galahad> o poszedł :(
<snejk> nie dziala mi hibernacja, uspienie
<kklimonda> bywa
<Dreadlish> yup
<snejk> madre odpowiedzi^^
<snejk> wiecie jak to zrobic ?
<Dreadlish> zaktualizować kernel
<snejk> to wina kernela ?
<kklimonda> nie, to wina twojego sprzętu
<kklimonda> ale łatwiej wymienić kernel
<kklimonda> i sterowniki Xów
<snejk> wina sprzetu?
<snejk> chyba braku kompatybilnosci
<snejk> ale mniejsz
<snejk> a
<Winters4TW> Jest tu kto :>?
<snejk> bez update kernela nie da rady tego zrobic ??
<snejk> mam 2.6.36.2
<Winters4TW> Mam pytanko, chciałbym zainstalować wirtualizację XEN, ale nie wiem ktory pakiet wybrac xen-desktop czy xen-server, macie jakies pomysly?
<Dreadlish> chcesz na desktop czy na serwer?
<kklimonda> snejk: musisz poszukać, to twój sprzęt, tylko ty wiesz jaki on jest, i w każdym przypadku, gdy suspend nie działa, nie ma jednej komendy, po której wpisaniu, wszystko jest ok
<Winters4TW> na desktop
<Dreadlish> chociaż to i tak pewnie nie ma różnicy
<snejk> domyslam sie
<kklimonda> Ubuntu nie wspiera xen0
<kklimonda> (może być guestem, ale bez dodatkowej pracy nie może być hostem)
<Winters4TW> tzn, nie chce nikomu tego udostepniac, tylko dla mnie, jednak nie chce korzystac z virtualboxa tylko z xena
<snejk> wyszukalem za swap musi byc >= RAM
<snejk> ale dalej nic
<snejk> zawiecha podczas wstrzymania
<Winters4TW> dobra, a czy ktos ma problem z kadu ze nie przy wylaczaniu kompa nie zapisuje mu ostatnich ustawien?
<tar-gz> Winters4TW: z pidgina korzystaj
<Dreadlish> najpierw wylacz kadu a potem kompa wylaczaj
<Dreadlish> to sie zapiszą
<Dreadlish> poza tym pidgin ftw
<Dreadlish> albo ekg2 :D
<Winters4TW> wiem, wiem, lipa ze inaczej nie zadziala :*
<virnik_> A da się w pidginie zapisać kontakt z gg po nr? Bo widzę tylko wyszukiwanie po nicku itf
<virnik_> itd*
<Dreadlish> ta
<virnik_> to jak? xD
<Dreadlish> dawaj pidgina i nie pierdol
<Winters4TW> kadu ftw :P
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: z którego distro jesteś najbardziej zadowolony?
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: redhatowce minus za instalator, arch - ok na desktop, gentoo minus za czasasami długość instalacji, ogólnie ok, debian minus za rozdrabnianie paczek i czasami stare paczki i ciężkość - to samo ubu, freebsd - nie wiem nie potrafie skonfigurować
<Dreadlish> openbsd - fajnie brzmi i wygląda jak ktoś odwali robote za ciebie, netbsd ssie
<qermit> Dreadlish: dziwne masz nawyki
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: jak dlugo ci arch na desktopie siedzi?
<czester> Czyli każda dystrybucja ma jakieś wady ;-P
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: dopóki mi sie nie znudzi albo nie będzie mi dysk do czegoś potrzebny
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: czyli jest całkiem stabilny?
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: no, nowe paczki ma (co czasami jest minusem), w miare prosta konfiguracja, nie wali niczego na start
<tabaluga5> witam a uzywal ktos kiedys gentoo
<Dreadlish> tabaluga5: większość
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: ja sie na tego lunara nastawiłem ale juz na start sie jebie.
<tar-gz> kompiluje xorga po czym wyświetla cośtam cośtam PRE_BUILD
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: ogólnie rozkład sił wygląda tak - netbook, którego używam stale - funtoo(gentoo), pc - arch, serwer - arch, proliant - debian, padaka niemiecka - ściąga się initrd debiana
<tabaluga5> a jest taki ciezki do zainstalowania jak mowia
<Dreadlish> tabaluga5: kto mówi ten mówi
<Dreadlish> do instalacji jest prosty, ale z konfiguracją trudniej :FD
<virnik_> a na Netbooka co wg. was najlepsze?  Obecnie mam Ubuntu netbook remix ale korzystam z Gnome + Compiz + Cairo dock
<virnik_> o zanim zadałem pytanie dostałem odpowiedź :D
<Dreadlish> ubuntu = sux
<Winters4TW> dlaczego tak sadzisz?
<virnik_> a na kanale Ubuntu siedzisz xd
<Dreadlish> Winters4TW: cięęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęężki jak cholera
<Winters4TW> wg mnie na desktop idealnie sie spisuje przy odpowiedniej konfiguracji
<Dreadlish> virnik_: i tak tu większość nie używa ubu :D
<Dreadlish> Winters4TW: to postaw sam gentoo i porównaj z ubuntu
<Winters4TW> mam lubuntu, wywalilem wiekszosc rzeczy i uruchamia sie w max 6 sec
<virnik_> Dreadlish: Czyli na Netbooka polecasz funtoo ?
<Dreadlish> virnik_: nie mówie że polecam
<Winters4TW> postawie, ale na razie nie mam czasu
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: czemu funtoo na ntbooka?
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: bo mi sie nudziło i zachciało mi sie gentoo unstable czyli funtoo
<Dreadlish> ide do wc zw
<virnik_> Winters4TW: Lubuntu w 6sec, nieźle :D ale to na pc czy netbooku ?
<virnik_> Co do Gentoo to słyszałem ,że trudna konfiguracja i wgl ciężko z wszystkim
<Winters4TW> na notebooku
<Winters4TW> gdzie inne systemy dluuzej startowaly
<virnik_> a notebook czyli te większe ...
<Winters4TW> debian lenny/squeeze, mint, ubuntu, dopiero lubuntu spelnia moje oczekiwania jako desktop
<virnik_> Szukam czegoś optymalnego i ładnie wyglądającego dla siebie na netbooka 1,6ghz 2gb ram i kiepska zintegrowana karta
<virnik_> 10 cali
<Dreadlish> każda dystrybujccja
<virnik_> od producenta miałem chyba Limpusa czy jakoś tak, ale zrobiłem sobie Ubuntu netbook remix,
<Dreadlish> dobra, padaka niemiecka sie zwisła przy ściąganiu initrda - wniosek ZA CHOLERE NA NIM NIE ROBIĆ DEBIANA
<virnik_> a korzystacie w windowsa czy linux wam w 100% wystarcza ? :)
<Dreadlish> mi wystarczy
<Winters4TW> ja musze miec winde jeszcze :(
<Dreadlish> windowsa mam na osobnym kompie, którego przez ostatni miesiąc 2 razy odpaliłem
<Dreadlish> żeby sobie pograć ;d
<snejk> ja mam dualboota, na win mam gierki :)
<qermit> virnik_: vaio P
<snejk> wiec czasem tez go odpale
<virnik_> ja mam problem tylko na tym linuksie że mi czytnik kart pamięci nie działa :/
<snejk> zeby w countera pograc np ;)
<virnik_> i zastanawiałem sie czy sobie 7 nie zrobić obok
<Dreadlish> snejk: na wine działa dobrze cs....
<snejk> ale jest jeszcze jeden problem
<snejk> mam hybrydowa grafike
<virnik_> qermit: vaio P ? ocb? :d
<Dreadlish> no i co?
<snejk> i nie moge jej poprawnie zainstalowac
<Dreadlish> a co to za grafika?
<snejk> a na zintegrowanej nie wiem czy pociagnie
<Dreadlish> spokojnie :D
<snejk> nv310m
<Galahad> jest CS w repo? :D
<Dreadlish> nie
<virnik_> hah :D
<Dreadlish> ale steama da sie odpalić :D
<Galahad> :(
<Galahad> hehe
<snejk> mowicie ze na wine spokojnie steam chodzi ?
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> u mnie działa
<snejk> ciekawe kiedy bedzie pelne wsparcie dla hybryd
<Dreadlish> sata z raidem na sil3512 - cena na allegro 10,50 - 8h do końca
<virnik_> dobra, więc co proponujecie lekkiego, wyglądającego w miarę, szybko się uruchamiającego dobrego na netbooka z 10,1 cala ekranem ? :d
<snejk> mint i xfce
<snejk> lub fluxbox
<Winters4TW> lubuntu :)
<virnik_> od xfce już chyba lxde jest lepsze :D
<virnik_> lżejsze i dobrze wygląda
<Dreadlish> najlepsze de to jego brak
<snejk> bardzo mozliwe, nie instalowalem wiec nie wiem ;P
<virnik_> Dreadlish: no tak tylko uruchom gimpa w konsoli i rysuj w konsoli :D
<Dreadlish> virnik_: wtedy odpala sie twma i jazda :D
<Winters4TW> w konsoli mozna i filmy ogladac :P
<virnik_> taa, matrix z # :D
<snejk> star warsa widzieliscie w konsoli ? :D
<tar-gz> mozna dosinstaowac gruba z live cd?
<Galahad> virnik_, linuxmint xfce
<virnik_> Galahad, mówisz ,że lepiej działa od Ubuntu i opłaca się znowu wszystko instalować ? :D
<Galahad> ale mnie i tak nikt nie posłucha :(
<virnik_> hah :d
<Galahad> virnik_, mam na netbooku samsunga n220 i działa
<Galahad> jest spec program nawet do rozjasnainia i zciemniania ekranu
<Galahad> ^^
<termi> widze nie tylko ja w countera pykam :)
<virnik_> Galahad, działa ... działać to działa wszystko to jak o to chodzi :d
<termi> snejk: duzo w csa grasz?
<Galahad> wszystko działa z kopyta ...nawet nie pamietam co dodawałem weim żęnajwiekszy problem miałem z zachowaniem windowsa 7
<Galahad> i naklejki nei da sie oderwać od spodu :(
<Galahad> i dynda sie taki papieowy strżęp :(
<snejk> no jak usiade do cs'a to przez 3dni po 10h dziennie
<snejk> :P
<Galahad> O_0!
<Galahad> to musisz być wymiatacz :F
<Galahad> jaka broń lubisz ?
<snejk> m4/ak :)
<snejk> only
<snejk> i awp
<termi> hehe
<termi> jak kazdy kto troche w to gra
<Dreadlish> awp - fuuuuuuuu
<Galahad> ja lubiłem pompki
<termi> ja jeszce lubie usp i diglem pobawic sie kilka rund ;)
<Dreadlish> jak jeszcze ktoś ma skrypty
<snejk> dokladnie :)
<termi> hmm chyba zaraaz pojd epgorac
<termi> :)
<Dreadlish> digiel + mp5 + odpowiednio mała mapa = bum hedszot
<Dreadlish> :D
<termi> :)
<snejk> ja na ratsach gram czesto :p
<termi> eee
<snejk> mam server only rats
<qermit> Galahad: ptasiówę?
<termi> nie przpadam za ratsami
<snejk> a ja lubie :)
<snejk> tam jest duzo ratmapek :)
<Dreadlish> jak to mój kolega powiedział " nie ma gdzie dobrze zakampić"
<qermit> ratsy są dziwne
<snejk> ale kazdy lubi co innego :)
<termi> ano sa dziwne
<termi> :)
<qermit> tzn fajne raz na jakiś czas
<termi> qermit: wiesz ze sa głosy by na sezamkwoa wrzucic ratsy
<termi> caly zcas sie zastanawiam
<termi> :)
<termi> czy je wrzucic
<termi> :)
<qermit> no i często mają błędy spawnów
<Dreadlish> nie wrzucaj :<
<termi> taa
<qermit> a jak się nazywały te małe mapki .. de_winter czy jakos tak
<snejk> gralem w source'a tez chwile
<termi> fy_snow
<snejk> ale tam zupelnie inaczej
<termi> pewnie
<qermit> a wlasnie
<termi> fy_iceworld
<qermit> oooo
<qermit> właśnie to to to
<termi> :)
<qermit> mi sie najbardziej one podobają
<Winters4TW> siedzi tu ktos w temacie serwerow (sprzetu)
<Winters4TW> ?
<snejk> na iceworldzie tez dobrze :)
<qermit> Winters4TW: nie
<qermit> Winters4TW: a co chcesz sie dowiedzieć
<termi> na iceworld moza sie rozgrzac :)
<qermit> Winters4TW: jak chcesz kupić to musisz mieć przynajmniej 10k
<Winters4TW> co bedzie lepsze- zlozenie serwera od zera (plyta procek) czy kupienie gotowego zestawu. zalezy mi na takim malym do domu, wylacznie w celach testowych, nie mam zamiaru go udostepniac itp. czy lepszy bedzie zwykly komp :P
<snejk> albo uzywke na allegro za 1k :P
<termi> zwykly komp
<snejk> to
<termi> jak do testow
<termi> moim zdaniem
<snejk> zwyklego pc
<snejk> wystarczy ci
<snejk>  dobrym chlodzeniem i cihcego ;>
<snejk> cichego*
<termi> przenosze sie na windowsa csa czas odpalic :)
<termi> pare permów trzeba dac :DD:
<czester> Diaaaaabeeeeeeł
<czester> Dzisiaj były tu takie diabły
<Winters4TW> ile musialbym wydac na takiego zeby postawic debiana, xen i kilka wirtualek
<czester> Czarne, jak z piekła
<NightWish`> dobry
<czester> Smoluchy takie ;-P
<snejk> masz adma ??
<snejk> termi
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> freebsd?
<virnik_> Winters4TW: ja mam starego kompa 900mhz 320mb ramu i serwer na tym, daje rade :D
<snejk> a jakie masz uslugi na tym srv ??
<Dreadlish> ja mam 1,7ghz p4 i teraz jeszcze 666mhz p3
<Winters4TW> virnik_: a co masz tam postawione?
<snejk> wlasnie
<termi> snejk: tak
<snejk> co tam masz postawione
<termi> na serwerze qermit mita
<termi> :)
<snejk> ja mam della jako serwer
<virnik_> Winters4TW, www, mysql, shoutcast, ventrillo
<virnik_> i pare innych żeczy których nei pamiętam
<Dreadlish> to niezłe łącze masz...
<termi> me odpalił steama
<termi> kurfa
<snejk> termi, a na jakim serwie?
<termi> :)
<virnik_> 4mb
<termi> Ulica sezamkowa sie zwie only steam :P
<Winters4TW> virnik_: hmm, dzieki za info, popytam kolegow i pozbieram jakies smiecie ;d
<snejk> virnik, symetryczne ?
<virnik_> upload 400kb/s to chyba kiepsko co? :D
<termi> snejk: podaj swoj steam :)
<snejk> termi, jakie mapy ?
<Dreadlish> virnik_: ja mam 320kbps na upload ...
<Dreadlish> (kilobitów per sekunda)
<virnik_> wiadomo :)
<virnik_> chwila zrobię speed testa
<snejk> ja mam 1mb upload
<virnik_> xD
<Winters4TW> virnik_: jaki procek tam masz? PIII?
<virnik_> Winters4TW: AMD Duron
<virnik_> Em, jak zarejestrować nicka na kanale czy coś żeby nie mieć tego _? :D
<Dreadlish> virnik_: zmienić nick....
<Winters4TW> podkreslnik dodaje sie jak juz ktos ma taki nick
<virnik_> No to ktoś mi zaiwanił :D
<snejk> dokuadnie
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> mam 6 partycji
<virnik_> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1113866392.png  Na netbooku  tak mi wyszło
<Dreadlish> i jest git
<termi> snejk: vote jest ale mapy raczj clasiisc glwonie d2,nuke,inferno,awp_india,
<termi> train
<termi> itp
<Dreadlish> słaby ping :DD
<snejk> podaj ip, jak bede we wrocku(bo tam mam dobrego neta) to wbije na ten serwer :O
<termi> 80.72.41.211:27043
 * termi odpalil csa
<Winters4TW> http://allegro.pl/dell-gx150-pc-pentium3-1ghz-256mb-20-gb-wroclaw-i1396620149.html jak myslicie, nada sie?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4uwbn8k> (at allegro.pl)
<snejk> ten dell
<snejk> nada sie na bank
<snejk> ma takiego gx270
<snejk> cichy
<virnik_> Chyba jednak nadal Ubuntu u mnie zostanie :/ Może kiedyś jak się wkurzę i będą chęci to będzie zabawa :D
<snejk> one sa dobrze pod wzgledem sprzetu dobierane wiec nie bedzie z nim problemu
<snejk> tylko polecalbym dolozyc z 70zl i wiasc cos z lepszym prockiem
<Winters4TW> szukam czegos do 150 nie wiecej
<virnik_> na serwer domowy w zupełności wystarczy
<virnik_> konsola i jazda :d
<Winters4TW> ofc konsola, zeby tylko xena pociagnal
<virnik_> bynajmniej mi wystarcza, 50 klientów na radiu a zużycie prockka na poziomie ~20%
<snejk> http://allegro.pl/najtaniej-dell-gx260-1-8ghz-512mb-20g-1-8-win-1800-i1396127297.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6l2jjzb> (at allegro.pl)
<snejk> masz 155zl
<virnik_> ten xen to po co? xD
<Galahad> ja bym nie kupował ta dioda za bardzo daje po oczach
<Winters4TW> do wirtualizacji
<snejk> xD
<virnik_> hah :d
<snejk> dobry zart z ta dioda
<Winters4TW> diode mozna zamalowac :D
<virnik_> No to  z wirtualizacją może być gorzej ale raczej jedną, dwie maszyny wirtualne pociągnie, zależy co na nich będzie :)\
<Winters4TW> konfiguracja www, moze jakis teamspeak
<majkel> hej
<m477> omg
<majkel> mam pytanie
<snejk> dajesz :)
<majkel> do jakiego katalogu dodaje się trzcionki
<virnik_> ventrillo lepsze, mniej żera wszystkiego :d
<Dreadlish> /usr/share/fonts
<snejk> /usr/share/fonts
<snejk> o, juz mnie ubiegl;p
<Winters4TW> Od zawsze korzystam z ts3 i jestem przyzwyczajony :P
<majkel> dzieki
<Winters4TW> a jakis windows server tam pojdzie :D?
<snejk> wygooglowal bys to w 3 sekundy ;p
<virnik_> Jak się ma kompa 6x3,0 ghz 4gb ramu to ok :D
<virnik_> Windows, a po co ? :d
<Winters4TW> trzeba wszystko poznac ;d
<virnik_> heh
<snejk> zdecydowales sie na ktoregos dell'a?
<Winters4TW> jeszcze nie
<Winters4TW> moj kuzyn ma jakiegos kompa co stoi, ew od niego bym wzial :)
<snejk> no to jak ma to nie wydawaj kasy :)
<snejk> ew dokupisz ramu tylko
<majkel> ale mam 3 kat
<majkel> truetype type1 x11
<majkel> do ktorego dodać
<Winters4TW> no komp jest stary ale jak pamietam to nfs szedl tam
<snejk> zalezy ktory :>
<Winters4TW> most wanted jak sie nie myle albo ug2
<snejk> no to nie taki stary
<Winters4TW> zakurzony stoi w kacie to stary :D
<snejk> no pod tym wzgledem jest stary :p
<m477> kurde jeszcze pijany jestem
<virnik_> ja spadam, cya
<Winters4TW> http://allegro.pl/dell-optiplex-gx260-i1413029173.html a ten?
<snejk> nada sie
<termi> oo patrzcie tydzien przerwy i otwieram :)
<termi> na trainie :)
<snejk> termi, gz:)
<snejk> mam lapka 1,5 miesiaca, a juz mi klawisz 'z' nie styka dobrze 0.0
<Winters4TW> szybko, mi po trzech latach tylko C nie widac
<snejk> denerwuje mnie to
<snejk> co mam go przez to na gwarancje oddac? wysmieja mnie tam
<snejk> Winters, a mozesz sobie kupic della w obudowie SFF, jest jeszcze mniejszy :>
<Winters4TW> wielkosc nie ma bardzo znaczenia :)
<snejk> chyba ze :)
<snejk> ale desktop ma 4 banki pamieci, i wlozysz normalna karte pci
<Galahad> im miejsza  tym lepsza
<snejk> a do sff nie z tego co pamietam
<Galahad> *obudowa :D
<snejk> Gallhad, o niej pomyslalem wlasnie ;)
<Galahad> wiem ja też "o niej" :D
<snejk> xD
<Galahad> xD
<snejk> a mozna jakos oczyscic ta klawiature w lapku moze zacznie ten klawisz lepiej dzialac
<Galahad> trzeba rozkrecić :(
<szkodnik__> snejk, odkurzacz, waska koncowka i jazda
<szkodnik__> wazka?
<szkodnik__> kurde nei wiem, jak sie to pisze
<Nerihsa> ważka? wąska?
<snejk> wąska
<snejk> of course :)
<Mat_Matan> Dlaczego murzyni mają białe ręce od spodu?  Bo praca uszlachetnia...
<snejk> hah xD
<ntat> Jakim poleceniem konfiguruje się sieć?
<ntat> chodzi o LAN
<mati75> w czym?
<ntat> w konsoli
<ntat> Zainstalowałem Debiana, pominąłem konfigurację sieci podczas instalacji bo nie miałem do niej dostępu a teraz mam i chciałbym wrócić do konfiguracji
<ntat> chdzi o zwykły DHCP
<ntat> Nie mam, żadnych graficznych nakładek
<mati75> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-gateway.pl.html
<mati75> http://www.tobnet.pl/wyswietl.php?id=40
<ntat> Mat_Matan, ok, dzięki już działa:
<ntat> :)
<Mat_Matan> tabfail?
<Mat_Matan> :P
<Mat_Matan> ntat: ^
<ntat> Sorry Mat_Matan, mati75 miało być:]
<mati75> :)
 * bikstopa zaliczyl fizyjke
 * bikstopa poszedl ze swoja grupa 4 os zaliczac. oddali sprawozdania (bikstopa nie oddal 1 z 3 bo nie chicalo mu sie napisac) wykladowca sprawdzil 1, stwierdzil ze przekroczyli granice bledu 100x oraz ze sa idiotami. potem wykladowca zadal 1 pytanie. nikt nie znal odpowiedzi. potem powiedzial ze sa debilami i dal po 3 :D
<ntat> gratuluję...
<bikstopa> starsze roczniki podpoeidzialy nam by mu flaszke kupic
<bikstopa> zrzuta. kupilismy za 120 zl flaszke
<bikstopa> nie przyjal XD
<Mat_Matan> bikstopa: trzeba ją wypi”
<Mat_Matan> *wypić
<Mat_Matan> wódka nie powinna za długo stać kupiona
<snejk> oddajcie mi jak nie macie co z nia zrobic :)
<Mat_Matan> snejk: a zaliczysz im fizykę? :P
<bikstopa> :p
<bikstopa> bal bym sie to pic za ta cene ;d
<snejk> zalicze im, nawet wpis dostana :)
<Quintasan> \o/
<snejk> layer7 mi nie dziala :/
<ntat> bikstopa, a co z fizy teraz macie?
<bikstopa> juz nic
<bikstopa> zaliczone. wiecej fizy nie bedzie :D
<ntat> *mieliście
<bikstopa> niewiem
<bikstopa> nie bylem na ani 1 zajeciach
<ntat> aha
<ntat> to fajnie macie
<winters4tw> wiadomo kiedy squeeze bedzie stable?
<mati75> winters4tw: początek lutego
<winters4tw> mati75: thx
<tabaluga5> witam wszystkich
<snejk> witam
<Mat_Matan> tabaluga smok z jajami :]
<tabaluga5> :)
<tabaluga5> czy ktoś spotkał się z takim zjawiskiem że net nie chodzi mu na Firefox ale chodzi na Operze i Arora
<snejk> masz moze pracuj w trybie offline
<snejk> zaznaczone
<tabaluga5> zaraz sprawde
<tabaluga5> nie mam
<snejk> ale jaki masz komunikat
<tabaluga5> connection time out
<snejk> moze
<snejk> zablokuj ipv6
<snejk> about:config
<snejk> tabaluga daj znac czy pomoglo
<tabaluga5> chwila
<tabaluga5> nie poo\mogło
<tabaluga5> przepraszam za pisownie
<snejk> to moze zwieksz czas po ktorym wyskakuje time out
<Nerihsa> moze ustawione proxy
<snejk> albo wlasnie proxy ustawione
<tabaluga5> nie mam ustawione proxy
<tabaluga5> a jak sie zwieksza czas po którym jest time out
<Mat_Matan> zna ktoś jakieś fajne pluginy/wtyczki do pidgina?
<snejk> ale to od razu ci wyskakuje timeout czy proboje sie polaczyc i po jakims czasie ??
<tabaluga5> po jakimś czasie
<bikstopa> http://bikstopa.no-ip.org/demoty/pobierz.ru.php zrozumiale jest dla was przeslanie tego demota? ;'x
<snejk> na tlumaczu google bylo tlumaczone chyba ;p
<snejk> tabaluga, a inne przegladarki chodza, tak ?
<tabaluga5> tak
<bikstopa> snejk: tak
<bikstopa> nie smiejcie sie z source, dawno nie kodzilem w php ;(
<bialy663_> nie
<tabaluga5> no z tych co sprawdzałem to jeszcze Seamonkey nie chodził
<bikstopa> snejk: http://bikstopa.no-ip.org/demoty/pobierz.ru.php?source=yes
<bialy663_> lepiej tłumacz na angielski
<bialy663_> będzie bardziej czytelne
<snejk> skoro nie proxy, nie ipv6 to co ...
<snejk> dokuadnie
<tabaluga5> może coś z ubuntu bo z klientami IRC jest tak samo
<snejk> a jakis firewall czy cos ?
<tabaluga5> mam firestarter'a ale wszystkie porty odpowiedzialne za www i http są odblokowane
<tabaluga5> a może mam źle skonfigurowane połączenie
<snejk> sproboj calkowicie wylaczyc firestartera
<snejk> albo zupdate'owac firefoxa
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> lub zainstaluj opere ;d
<tabaluga5> mam zainstalowaną ale mnie to intryguje
<tabaluga5> firefox'a mam zaktualizowanego (tak przy okazji) wyłączyłem zapore i nic
<snejk> hmm
<snejk> to po update'cie tak sie stalo?
<foreste> firefox ssie
<foreste> firefox = mamut ;d
<foreste> ff 3.6 < to tragedia
<tabaluga5> tzn ja miałem zaktualizowane od początku i z czasem kiedy aktualizuje system to tak przy okazji firefoxa też aktualizuje
<foreste> tabaluga5:
<foreste> zainteresuj sie opera
<foreste> ale
<foreste> najpierw poszukaj jak optymizowac ja
<tabaluga5> używam opery codzienie po prostu chce wiedzieć co sie dzieje
<snejk> ale trzeba wiedziec co sie dzieje
<snejk> z tym ff
<foreste> co ?
<snejk> skoto proboje sie laczyc i wyskakuje time out
<foreste> R.I.P
<foreste> ff 4 idzie w slady ie ;d
<foreste> ff 2 bylo nawet b.dobre
<mati75> foreste: otwiera twój komputer dla ludzi?
<foreste> szczerze ?
<foreste> ff 4 nie instalowalem ;d
<tabaluga5> kiedy używam firefoxa to pakiety do chodzą do najbliszszego serwera i dalej nie może sie połączyć
<foreste> bo szkoda czasu i pc'eta
<snejk> tabaluga, patrzyles pod wiresharkiem ?
<tabaluga5> pod wiresharkiem i pod tcpdumpem
<snejk> do ciebie pakiety nie wracaja?
<snejk> to firewall musi blokowac
<tabaluga5> nie
<tabaluga5> tzn nie z ff
<snejk> rozumiem
<snejk> dziwne
<tabaluga5> ale może to coś z ubuntu
<ryniek> siemanko
<snejk> siemka
<tabaluga5> może już ktoś miał podobny problem
<Hose> czemu tu nic się nie dzieje?
<tar-gz> a co ma sie dziać?
<tar-gz> Hose: masz ubuntu to sie nic nie dzieje -)
<tar-gz> ;-)
<Dreadlish> re
<snejk> haha
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: o siemka
<tar-gz> Postawiłeś może lunara?
<tabaluga5> to może tak dla odmiany ktoś powie coś o jakiejś innej dystrybucji
<naryfa> czesc
<tar-gz> tabaluga5: www.tar-gz.jogger.pl
<naryfa> obadajcie dobra polska muze heheh
<naryfa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZfi6y_RNMw
<snejk> to zarzuccie jakis temat :)
<snejk> coby nudno nie bylo
<tar-gz> co t za badziew?
<naryfa> nie wiem ale smialem z tego
<naryfa> dobra liryka lol
<tar-gz> naryfa: Ty jesteś jakiś inny?
<tabaluga5> może ktoś programuje coś ciekawego
<naryfa> tar-gz: nie, poprostu sie nabijam
<tar-gz> ta piloty do telewizora
<naryfa> tar-gz: ale niech ci bedzie, lubie byc inny
<tar-gz> naryfa: długo tu siedzisz?
<naryfa> tar-gz: ja nic nie ukradłem
<naryfa> tar-gz: dopiero wszedłem
<tabaluga5> może ktoś wogule programuje
<Dreadlish> lunara nie stawiałem jeszcze
<snejk> ja kiedys w pascalu ;d
<tar-gz> o jezu teraz będą pieprzyć od rzeczy
<tar-gz> idźcie się troche pochamić na #trollownia
<naryfa> tar-gz: wyluzuj
<Dreadlish> byłem na koncercie to kiedy miałem postawić ? :D
<tabaluga5> do pascala fpc a ubuntu szybko chodzi
<tar-gz> jakim?
<tar-gz> ubuntu szybko chodzi?
<tabaluga5> nie kompilator do pascala
<Dreadlish> jakiś gościo z hameryki grał bluesa
<Dreadlish> nawet fajnie wyszło
<tar-gz> dobra ide stąd.
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: olej bloosa stawiaj lunara ;p
<tar-gz> blusa
<naryfa> lece, nejra
<tabaluga5> programuje ktoś w jakimś typowo linux'owym języku programowania
<tar-gz> tabaluga5: kurde ...
<tar-gz> NIE!
<tabaluga5> dobra dobra
<Ciaho> a jaki język jest typowo linuksowy?
<tabaluga5> np ruby. perl, python
<Caemyr> FORTRAN
<tar-gz> karp
<Hose> programowanie całkiem dobry temat
<Ciaho> c++
<tar-gz> Hose: to se idźcie na #programowanie
<snejk> tar-gz: widze ze Ci nic nie pasuje
<snejk> moze Ty zmienisz kanal ?
<tar-gz> snejk: ;-D spadówa
<snejk> ;)
<tar-gz> To ja tu jestem trollem
<tar-gz> BTW, zachowujecie się jak dzieciaki na czaterii
<tar-gz> "Poklikas???, poklikash????"
<snejk> z mych ust nie padlo cos takiego nigdy
<tabaluga5> ni p0KlIqam
<tar-gz> o dobra, nie będę z Tobą polemizował.
<Dreadlish> jestem
<snejk> tar-gz: ani ja z Tobą.
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> na tym kompie to nic nie oże być normalne
<Dreadlish> nawet grub ma faze
<tar-gz> na PC ?
<Dreadlish> i wypisuje cały czas "GRUB"
<tar-gz> ;D
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> ten pc to chyba musiał leżeć koło jakiejś maryśki czy czegoś :D
<Dreadlish> nie lubi jak ma włożone 128+256mb ramu
<Dreadlish> a przy 128+64 widzi 128
<magda> dzień dobry
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> procki jara
<Dreadlish> ma secondary ide zrąbane
<magda> czy moge kogoś prosić o pomoc ?
<Dreadlish> no?
<magda> chodzi o rozdzielczość - zaktualizowałem do 10.10 i zgubił mi rozdzielczość
<magda> mam laptopa HP Compaq nx9020
<Dreadlish> ustawiałaś?
<magda> napisałem wątek na forum ale w łym miejscu
<Dreadlish> a próbowałaś ustawić?
<magda> to komp mojej żony
<magda> i jej naprawiam :)
<Dreadlish> ok
<magda> http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?p=806374#post806374
<Dreadlish> to trzeba próbować ustawić
<magda> w tym wątku opisałem co i jak
<magda> w ogóle po próbach dopisywania w xconf w ogóle już nie mam tego pliku
<magda> a jak chce go stworzyć to pisze że nie mam praw
<Dreadlish> wywalić xorg.conf
<Dreadlish> z sudo
<Dreadlish> przeinstalować xorg-video-intel
<Dreadlish> zrestartować Xorga
<Dreadlish> i próbować ustawić rozdzielczość
<magda> a moge prosic komendy ?
<Dreadlish> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dreadlish> sudo apt-get update
<Dreadlish> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dreadlish> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xorg-video-intel
<Dreadlish> i wylogować się poprostu
<magda> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xorg-video-intel
<magda> Czytanie list pakietów... Gotowe
<magda> Budowanie drzewa zależności
<magda> Odczyt informacji o stanie... Gotowe
<magda> E: Nie udało się odnaleźć pakietu xorg-video-intel
<magda> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<magda> rm: nie można usunąć `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<magda> ?
<AaaA> sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf; sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AaaA> :)
<magda> obie komendy bez rezultatu
<magda> tzn przeszły i nic nie wyświetlił
<Dreadlish> no to dobrze
<snejk> bo nie mial wyswietlac nic
<Dreadlish> teraz zrestartuj
<AaaA> tak
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> wyloguj i zaloguj
<snejk> ale nie tu ^^
<AaaA> się zdarza się
<MiszczWyrwiszmat> wyrwałem ją
<MiszczWyrwiszmat> już nie wróci :D
<AaaA> gratulacjr
<MiszczWyrwiszmat> będziemy stawiać Xy całą noc :P
<mati75> MiszczWyrwiszmat: co kartkę z kalendarza?
<magda> że tak powiem - nic
<magda> nadal lipa
<MiszczWyrwiszmat> mati75: tak :]
<snejk> magda: ale w czym problem? nie mozesz ustawic rozdzielczosci?
<magda> problem w tymże na laptopie mam trafioną matrycę i mam podłączony monitor do lapka
<magda> ubuntu w system/preferencje/monitor nie pokazuje żdnych ustawień
<magda> jako monitor nieznany
<magda> nie widzi dwóch monitorów
<magda> a drugi monitor mam 11:9
<magda> a wyświetla mi 4:#
<magda> 3
<magda> i mam okienko na monitorze
<magda> na poprzedniej wersji ubuntu jak uruchomiłem z liveCD 9.04 było wszystko ok
<magda> później przy upgradach w ogóle się nie uruchamiał więc uruchamiałem awaryjnie z listy
<magda> aż do tej wersji10.10 gdy kupiłem gazetke z CD i zrobiłem upgrade
<magda> i ................ mnie coś trafiło :) lepsze gorsze od dobrego
<magda> ;)
<magda> lipa co ?
<Caemyr> [19:31:05] <magda> a drugi monitor mam 11:9
<Caemyr> chyba 16:9
<AaaA> fajny
<Caemyr> nie?
<magda> no tak :) HANNS.G HW191D
<AaaA> to jakis niemiecki:)
<magda> usunąłem xserver-xorg-video-intel i zainstalowałem ponownie > relog i dalej nic
<magda> :(
<Mat_Matan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTCXHIn9NtQ stare ale dobre
<magda> jest ktoś bo nie wiem czy mam czekać na jakąś poradę czy co ?
<jacekowski> jest
<jacekowski> a co sie stalo
<jacekowski> hmmm
<magda> :)
<magda> problem w tymże na laptopie mam trafioną matrycę i mam podłączony monitor do lapka
<magda> <magda> ubuntu w system/preferencje/monitor nie pokazuje żdnych ustawień
<magda> <magda> jako monitor nieznany
<magda> <magda> nie widzi dwóch monitorów
<magda> <magda> a drugi monitor mam 11:9
<magda> <magda> a wyświetla mi 4:#
<magda> <magda> 3
<magda> <magda> i mam okienko na monitorze
<jacekowski> widze
<magda> <magda> na poprzedniej wersji ubuntu jak uruchomiłem z liveCD 9.04 było wszystko ok
<magda> <magda> później przy upgradach w ogóle się nie uruchamiał więc uruchamiałem awaryjnie z listy
<magda> <magda> aż do tej wersji10.10 gdy kupiłem gazetke z CD i zrobiłem upgrade
<magda> <magda> i ................ mnie coś trafiło :) lepsze gorsze od dobrego
<magda> <magda> ;)
<magda> i?
<Nerihsa> hmmm
<karamba> usun xorg.conf i restart albo zainstaluj minta 10.10
<magda> usunąłem
<magda> i restartowałem
<Mat_Matan> karamba: albo Win98SE :P
<magda> co to minta 10.10 ?
<karamba> mint to ....Mint
<Psotnick> chciał napisać mineta
<Psotnick> ;)
<magda> super pomoc
<Nerihsa> linux mint, dystrybucja linux oparta na ubuntu
<Nerihsa> magda: to #ubuntu-pl, przyzwyczaisz sie
<magda> no to zmieńcie temat
<Mat_Matan> magda: kup matrycę, problem solved :P
<magda> bo jak na razie nie widzę pomocy tylko luźne uwagi
<magda> lol
<magda> no właśnie nie sprzedają takich matryc :P
<Nerihsa> to zbuduj wlasna
<Mat_Matan> magda: wsadź z CRTka
<magda> może w ogóle się nie odzywaj jak już masz coś napisać
<Mat_Matan> magda: może postaw inne distro a nie jęczysz
<Mat_Matan> albi kup łindołsa
<magda> życzę Ci żebyś złapał/a kiedyś gumę na drodze i szukała pomocy a każdy co się zatrzyma dawał Ci takie super rady jak Ty mi
<magda> dobra tutaj na pomoc nie ma co liczyć
<magda> bye
<Mat_Matan> no kurna, trzeba wozić zapasówkę :D
<Mat_Matan> problem solved :D
<Zly_Biolog> Mat_Matan: ja ci źle nie życzę ale życzę  Ci abyś całą zimę w wodzie stał
<Mat_Matan> Zly_Biolog: no kurna, jestem morsem, lubię zimną wodę :D
<Mat_Matan> problem solved
<Skrzyp> Hej, jest sprawa
<Skrzyp> Chciałebym wymienić łubuntu na coś innego, ale nie tracąc /home
<Skrzyp> jako idiota umieściłem wszystko na jednej partycji
<Nerihsa> to sobie poprostu skopiuj home
<Skrzyp> Ale chciałbym usunąć stary OS i postawić nowy
<Skrzyp> a home dać na osobną partycję
<Skrzyp> Tylko jak mam to zrobić, żeby stary system nie pierdyknął
<Psotnick> no to stawiasz z /home na tej samej partycji co /
<Psotnick> i później zmieniasz w /etc/fstab
<Skrzyp> O, kurde
<swistak35> zrób nową partycję z home
<Skrzyp> Przecież zapomniałem!
<swistak35> e?
<Skrzyp> Na live mogę sie bawić
<Skrzyp> Dobra, zwracam honor
<Skrzyp> Bo chce mieć stare konfigi itp.
<Skrzyp> Tylko teraz... #jakilinux :P
<Skrzyp> Debina, Xubuntu czy Sabayon
<Skrzyp> Szybkie i bezstresowe mi trza
<swistak35> Debiana
<swistak35> ma jedną zaletę, działa ; P
<Skrzyp> Bo Obuntu nie ma, Awbuntu też nie, i e17buntu raczej ni
<Skrzyp> swistak35: Ale trza z netinstala stawiać
<Skrzyp> A ja chcę szybko
<Psotnick> nie trzeba z netinstalla
<Skrzyp> I mi grafiki się sypią
<swistak35> nie czeba z netinstalla, ale czeba pobrać płytkę
<Skrzyp> A jest sid na płycie instalacyjnej? :P
<Psotnick> nie
<Dreadlish> elo skrzyp
<Skrzyp> elo Dreadlish
<Skrzyp> Psotnick: więc właśnie
<Skrzyp> Sabayon za duży
<Skrzyp> Biorę Xubuntu
<Psotnick> http://niebezpiecznik.pl/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Tunisia.jpg
<Psotnick> ;)
<Enlik> Sabayon za duży? Gdzie? Masz wersje „codzienne” z LXDE czy Xfce, na CD się zmieści. ;p
<Psotnick> Debian z KDE też się na CD mieści
<Mat_Matan> KDE 3.0 < zło
<Biszkopcik> gnome , weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Mat_Matan> tak, gnome tak
<Enlik> Enlightenment DR17, weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :)
<Mat_Matan> Enlik: chyba e17
<Enlik> To samo
<Mat_Matan> konsola wwwwweeeeeeeee
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: jestes?
<tar-gz> tak
<Dreadlish> no jestem
<Dreadlish> zjadłem ino kolacje
<tar-gz> ;-)
<Dreadlish> i co niby skompilować trza
<tar-gz> lin XOrg7 wpisz
<Dreadlish> no i co
<Dreadlish> wybieram co chce i już
<Dreadlish> wszędzie gdzie on coś się pyta dawać "y" i koniec zdania
<tar-gz> no i zobacz czy ci sie skompiluje do konca
<Dreadlish> czekaj
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: jak wszedzie bede  y naciskal to on mi oftu nawali ze glowa mala
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> nie naweali ci softu
<Dreadlish> tylko w pierwszym dałem n bo po kij mi dbus
<tar-gz> to on nie odpaiwa za xorg juz?
<Enlik> Teraz wszystko na dbusie bazuje (chyba  nie nie masz GUI)
<Dreadlish> czekaj
<Dreadlish> jednak zaznaczylem dbusa
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Dreadlish> i "sprawdza se depy:
<tar-gz> co to są depy?
<Dreadlish> sependencies
<Dreadlish> dependencies *
<Dreadlish> czyli zależności
<tar-gz> jpg2000 to to samo  co jpg2 ?
<Dreadlish> tak
<tar-gz> wydaje mi sie, że to dobredistro żeby pojać lepiej linuksa
<Dreadlish> ale co
<Dreadlish> któro
<tar-gz> lunar
<Dreadlish> dla mnie jest ono conajmniej dziwne
<tar-gz> czemu?
<tar-gz> :p
<Dreadlish> po każe robić to co powinien robić system
<Dreadlish> równie dobrze mógłbym walnąć instalkę z chroota
<tar-gz> przy kompilacji? tak?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> to poprostu robi paczki z repo
<Dreadlish> tzn. kompiluje
<Dreadlish> i widzisz paczke
<Dreadlish> już mnie ojebali na freenode że "staff jest wojsnięty"
<Dreadlish> tylko że całość jest afkująca
<tar-gz> ;D
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> ile ma iso netinstalla archa?
<Psotnick> małooo
<tar-gz> nie wiem ja na plytach mam wszystkie distro.
<Nerihsa> ~150mb afair
<Dreadlish> 160mb
<Dreadlish> to dlaczego kurwa pół godziny mi już ciągnie z boot.kernel.org ?
<Psotnick> ja od dwóch dni ściągam obcego, bo nie mam jak go z kaset zgrać ;)
<Psotnick> magnetowidu też nie mam, a mam ochotę
<Nerihsa> coor stoly bro
<Dreadlish> mam magnetowid
<Dreadlish> nawet 2
<Psotnick> Nerihsa: wiem :D
<Dreadlish> jednym zgrywam, drugi stoi i się kurzy
<Psotnick> ;)
<Dreadlish> tzn. ma coś z głowicą do dupy
<Dreadlish> bo kaset już nie czyta
<Dreadlish> nawet po czyszczeniu
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: instalnoles te xorg7?
<Dreadlish> i mam zamiar zrobić z niego case do gruchota
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: kompiluje sie
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: wszedzie y walnoles?
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: nie
<Dreadlish> ale i tak troche stuffu ma xorg ...
<Dreadlish> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Dreadlish> lold?
<Dreadlish> eej
<Dreadlish> to nie fair
<Dreadlish> Zly_Biolog: kremla ci odcieło na 3h
<Zly_Biolog> wtw?
<Dreadlish> bo zostawiłem irssi na screenie
<Dreadlish> i spowrotem wlazło
<Dreadlish> look 4 Dreadlis1
<Zly_Biolog> Dreadlish: nom :< pewnie jakiś spamer zapchał łącze
<Mat_Matan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fa9DLxDtPtc
<harcesz> wie ktoś jak ubić proces którego nie da się zabić killall?
<harcesz> nie mogę dobić zwieszonego firefoxa
<tar-gz> killall firefox
<harcesz> >nie da się zabić killall?
<tar-gz> albo w top sobie zobacz numer procesu
<harcesz> pid znam, ale dalej nie pomaga mi to w ubiciu drania.
<harcesz> jest oznaczony jako nieprzerywalny
<Mat_Matan> bry noc
<ntat> kilall -9
<ntat> a firefox ma chyba firefox-bin
<harcesz> dalej żyje
<harcesz> w sumie próbowałem już via kill -9, chyba nieduża różnica
<harcesz> i tak, tak dokładniej jest to firefox-bin
<ntat> duża
<harcesz> pragmatycznie żadna - obie nic nie zdziałały ;]
<konraddo> hi
<harcesz> nook, nie wnikałem w many zbyt dokładnie, w każdym bądź razie dalej się czai jako nieprzerywalny, i z wpisem kanał oczekiwania 'sync_page' według monitora
<ntat> z -9 zawsze zadziała, tylko trzeba użyc odpowiedniej nazwy dla kilall lub odpowiedniego PID`a dla kill
<harcesz> cześć konraddo
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> ja miałem taki fajny sposób
<Dreadlish> zaraz powiem
<Dreadlish> kill -SIGPWR
<Dreadlish> jak sie zwisł to zawsze zadziała
<harcesz> harcesz@parafia:~$ sudo kill -SIGPWR 2509
<harcesz> harcesz@parafia:~$ top -p 2509
<harcesz> 2509 harcesz   20   0 2149m 782m  13m D    0 20.1  36:06.23 firefox-bin
<Dreadlish> no i teraz
<Dreadlish> kill -SIGQUIT
<harcesz> tylko czekam kiedy padnie 'a teraz sudo rm -r /'
<Dreadlish> nie padnie :D
<harcesz> to też przeżył
<Dreadlish> no to SIGSEGV
<Dreadlish> czyli sztuczny segfault :D
<harcesz> mówie, it's fucken magic.
<harcesz> and going, and going...
<harcesz> też nie dało rady
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> czym ja to ubiłem
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> sigabrt może :D
<harcesz> niet
<ntat> może su - w czymś pomoże...
<ntat> Nie miałem nigdy tak, że się nie chciało ubić
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> REISUBa zrób
<harcesz> ?
<harcesz> a ok
<harcesz> nie dokładnie to o co mi chodzi
<harcesz> no ale zaraz tym się skończy
<m477> witam
<m477> wlasnie wstalem
<harcesz> gratulujemy.
<m477> dzieki
<harcesz> re
<harcesz> nawet reisub nie poszedł jak powinien
<konraddo> harcesz, hi, nie widzialem wiadomsci;p
<harcesz> ?
<konraddo> bo mnie kulturalnie przywitales jak wszedlem na kanal, a ja tego nie zauwazylem
<konraddo> no ale kij tam, niewazne i tak
<m477> winter: czytalem wslasnie loga z wczoraj :D
<m477> masakra
<ntat> są do Debiana, jakieś aktualne repozytoria?
<ntat> Bo mam OOo 2.4, wxmaxima 0.7, itd.
<ntat> a Midori nie ma w ogóle
<Dreadlish> bt4_: o/
<Dreadlish> afk
<bt4_> cześć Dreadlish
<Zly_Biolog> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqt-beO4Qbs czy to można nazwać driftem?
<Dreadlish> re
 * NightWish` ziewa demonicznie
 * bt4 też
 * Enlik 1st
 * m477 2st
 * bt4 właśnie smaży frytki :P
<Jaszczur> podawal mi ktos z tego kanalu darmowy hosting www 10gb, chyba nielimitowany transfer (albo 100gb)?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-01-09
<fajnymarcin1988> hehe blue screen dostałem po próbie odinstalowania antywirusa
<Blondinio> aż się łezka w oku kręci :D
<Biszkopcik> m477: bucu
<Biszkopcik> gdzies uciekl
<Blondinio> tylko z szacunkiem do moich kumpli ok ! :D
<Biszkopcik> wybacz
<fajnymarcin1988> umieram z glodu ide jeść:D
<Blondinio> no i proszę jak winda zmienia myślenie : .
<Blondinio> jak miałem winde to też podjadałem w nocy :D
<Blondinio> ok ide sie zdrzemnąć wstanę może wcześnie by by ^^ i niech Tux będzie z wami :D
<m477> Biszkopcik:
<m477> Biszkopcik: nie moge wejsc na kanal
<Biszkopcik> dalem ci
<Biszkopcik> invita
<Biszkopcik> zobacz teraz
<Biszkopcik> aa
<Biszkopcik> dałem m447 a nie m477 xD
<Biszkopcik> czekaj
<m477> łebski harry jesteś
<m477> daj nazwe kanalu
<Biszkopcik> juz
<Biszkopcik> tutaj moge?
<Biszkopcik> wole nie
<Biszkopcik> na priva ci posle
<m477> to ja mam wbic?
<Thorbjorn> query PoKrAk
<m477> ;o
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Thorbjorn> Ni ma go.
<Thorbjorn> m477: Arcza masz?
<Thorbjorn> Bogowie... jakie nicku tutaj wchodzą.
<m477> Thorbjorn: jodłe
<Thorbjorn> m477: jak nie mam dhcpcd na systemie w jaki inny sposób mogę połączyć się z netem?
<m477> nie wiem, może szyszka-connector
<m477> check'em
<yndependent> spotkal sie ktos z takim problemem, ze po zainstalowaniu linuxa, chcac odpalic viste ta sie podczas uruchamiania rebootuje? linux dziala poprawnie, vista sie uruchamia co kilka prob... niestety czasami windowsa musze uzywac i troche mi to komplikuje sprawe, jak musze czekac na uruchomienie kilka/nascie minut
<foreste> ktos bawil modyfikowanie pendrive ?
<foreste> tzn jedna partycja fast 32
<foreste> a druga jako cdrom
<foreste> a bios widzi 2 urzadzenia
<foreste> tak jak modemach huawei jest
<shpaq> mornin'
<buharin> ktos podpowie co sie dzieje gdy chcemy odszyfrowac komorke zlym haslem
<buharin> jest null czy beda smieci?
<BlessJah> telefon?
<BlessJah> sprawdz w instrukcji
<BlessJah> smieci na pewno nie bedzie, albo czyszczenie danych po n-krotnym wpisaniu zlego, albo petla nieskonczona
<mati75> foreste: to jest sprzętowo zrobione
<foreste> nie
<foreste> softem
<foreste> ja zrobilem z ufddiskuntility
<foreste> na pendrive od orange
<foreste> ajak zrobic zeby partycje 2 byly widziane przez bios
<BlessJah> bios chyba nie ma z tym problemu
<abbus> re
<BlessJah> windows widzi tylko jedna
<Dreadlish> o/
<foreste> tak jak arcabit byl na penie od orange  ze 300mb i 1500 dla siebie bylo
<foreste> i bios wiidzial jako 2 pendrive
<foreste> zaraz podam dane pena
<Dreadlish> foreste: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/pierdajw bs=1M
<Dreadlish> załatwione?
<foreste> http://pastebin.com/cd9iQdSx
<mati75> foreste: nie zrobisz tak na normalnym pendrive
<mati75> bo próbowałem
<foreste> mati75:
<foreste> ten pen mial 2 partycje
<foreste> byly widoczne w biosie jako 2 peny ;d
<foreste> i windows je widzial tez ;]
<foreste> a moze dac usb-zip ?
<Dreadlish> daj usb-cdrom :D
<mati75> foreste: to o tym mówie
<foreste> Dreadlish:
<mati75> nie da się zrobić
<mati75> są 2 chipy
<mati75> inaczej nie idzie
<foreste> to dobry pomysl
<foreste> 1 cdrom  + partycha na live jakies
<Dreadlish> btw.
<Dreadlish> co za debil robi takie kontrolery?
<foreste> juz wgrywam iso na pena
<foreste> i bedzie emulowal cd rom z sysrescuecd
<foreste> tak jak te mody mamja juz zrobione tylko jak ci z orange zrobili ze 2 partycje zrobili na jednej kosci ram
<foreste> tfu flash
<Dreadlish> albo bierzesz prosto - przelutowujesz kości
<Dreadlish> i masz :D
<dzubodzet> cześć
<Thorbjorn> dzubodzet: o.
<Thorbjorn> PoKrAk sie juz obudzil?
<dzubodzet> Thorbjorn,  a ty to kto
<Thorbjorn> Hmmm, Homo sapiens sapiens?
<dzubodzet> szukam rozwiazania: musze odtwarzac audio na www co 20 sekund z innego src
<Thorbjorn> Chyba, ze to IRC dla koni, delfinow
<dzubodzet> taka gra, projekt na uczelnie...
<Thorbjorn> to sorry
<dzubodzet> wykorzystuje klasyka, standard..
<dzubodzet> ale dziala tylko na chrome
<dzubodzet> znacie jakies uniwersalne rozwiazanie
<dzubodzet> Thorbjorn, no Thorbjorn to kon  Thora ;d
<Thorbjorn> sam zes jest kon
<dzubodzet> ;]
<Thorbjorn> bjorn to niedzwiedz
<dzubodzet> blisko bylem ;d
<dzubodzet> nie przypominam sobie, zeby Thor mial niedzwiedzia
<m477> ale sie wkurwilem na egzaminie
<bastetmilo> m477: a co sie stalo? Były inne pytania niż w zeszłym roku?
<m477> nie :P
<Nartes> dziendobry wszytkim
<Nartes> jestem nowym uzytkownikiem Ubuntu i niepotrafie sobie poradzic chyba ze sterownikami
<Trojanin> coś więcej?
<Nartes> chodzi o program Wine i  gre GTA SA. po zainstalowaniu widze tylko czarny ekran i male kolorowe kwadraciki imitujace menu, czy ktos jest w satanie pomoc?
<Nartes> co moge wiecej powiedziec? gry Native for linux dzialaja bez problemu, Warcraft 3 rowniez
<Nartes> mam rowniez screena ale niewiem czy moge zalaczyc link do imageshack
<Trojanin> sterowniki nie mają za dużo z tym wspólnego chyba ;)
<xaxes_> niestety, nie jestem w Czarnym Panie
<xaxes_> imageshack ssie
<Nartes> Trojanin, wiesz co to moze byc?
<Nartes> jakas biblioteka?
<Trojanin> nieszczególnie, nie bawię się wine
<Nartes> nic wiecej nie przychodzi mi do glowy
<Nartes> mhmm, dziekuje za odpowiedz mimo wszytko
<Trojanin> coś kiedyś używałem, tam jest akceleracja 3D do zainstalowania, czy coś
<Trojanin> a, nie
<Trojanin> to używałem PlayOnLinux, na podstawie Wine
<Nartes> a potrafisz mi wskazac gdzie szukac tej akceleracji albo wiadomosci na ten temat?
<Trojanin> więc nic nie grzebałem w wine, wszystko program załatwiał
<Nartes> tez uzywalem POL po instalacji robi to samo wylko ze fullscrean
<Nartes> tylko*
<Trojanin> masz go jeszcze?
<Nartes> tak caly czas
<Filar> Trojanin
<Filar> uruchom konslą
<Filar> i wklej co wywali
<Nartes> to do mnie chyba :) bo to ja z problemem :P
<Nartes> mmm
<Filar> no to Nartes
<Trojanin> Filar: nie ja :P
<Filar> kolorki macie takie same
<Filar> i się wymiesząło
<Trojanin> etam
<Nartes> nie jestem zbyt zaawansowanym uzytkownikiem Ubuntu.. bardzo nie zaawansowanym
<Trojanin> Wy wszyscy macie takie same ;P
<Nartes> co znaczy uruchom konsola?
<Filar> terminal umiesz włączeć?
<Filar> włączyć
<Nartes> komendy wpisywac tylko
<Nartes> wlaczony
<Filar> no to musisz wpisać wine /home/user/.wine/<dalsza ścieżka do gry>/plik.exe
<Filar> i sprawdź co wypluje
<Filar> czy będą jakieś errory
<Nartes> jakies sudo wczesniej czy zaczac od wine?
<Filar> sudo niepotrzebne tutaj
<Nartes> juz mowie
<Filar> i sprawdź czy błąd nie jest opisany na winehq.org
<Filar> może tam też być opis uruchomienia gry
<Fureya> Witam.
<Trojanin> bry
<Filar> Nartes, i jak?
<Nartes> juz juz ogarniam sciezke :P
<Fureya> Mówiąc prosto z mostu. Odrzuciłem sobie aplikację java na stronce banku i teraz mnie nie pyta o jej uruchomienie :F Da się to jakoś poprawić ?
<Trojanin> Fureya: wyczyścić cookies?
<Trojanin> i cache
<Fureya> Nie pomaga.
<Fureya> Wyczyscilem zmienilem przegladarke i nic
<Fureya> Nie wyswietla sie komunikat tak jakby to gdzies zapisywalo
<Nartes> Filar, problem w tym ze teraz to nie jest w .wine tylko .playonlinux to tak samo zrobic?
<Nartes> gdzies wyczytalem, ze jak sie odpali w POL to bedzie dzialac, niestety nie dziala ten sam problem jest
<Trojanin> Nartes: tak samo
<Nartes> ale czy tez wtedy zaczac od wine czy od playonlinux?
<Trojanin> będzie pewnie w /home/nazwa użytkownika/.PlayOnLinux
<Trojanin> tak samo, tylko dłuższa ścieżka
<Nartes>    	 	 	 	 	 	   wine: cannot find '/home/Nartes/.PlayOnLinux/wineprefix/GTASA/drive_c/Program'
<Nartes>  Nartes@Nartes-desktop:~$
<Nartes>   
<Nartes> co robie zle?
<Filar> ścieżka do exe miała być
<Nartes>    	 	 	 	 	 	   wine /home/Nartes/.PlayOnLinux/wineprefix/GTASA/drive_c/Program Files/Rockstar Games/GTA San Andreas/gta_sa.exe
<Nartes> to jest sciezka wklejam i wlasnie to wyskakuje
<Filar> aa
<Filar> musisz ścieżkę wziąć w ''
<Nartes> aha :)
<Filar> jeden apostrof na początku
<Filar> drugi na końcu
<Nartes> mmmm
<Nartes> nic sie nie dzieje
<Nartes> pusto, ale nie wyskoczylo tez Nartes@Nartes-desktop:~$
<Filar> kompletnie nic nie wypluło?
<Nartes> kompletnie, kursor przeskoczyl tylko na dol
<Filar> no to nie wiem, na winehq.org jest wszystko w porządku
<Filar> próbowałeś reinstall?
<Nartes> tak, 3 razy instalowalem pod wine i raz pod playonlinux
<Nartes> wciaz to samo
<Nartes>    	 	 	 	 	 	   http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/2789/przechwycenieobrazuekra.png
<Nartes>   
<Nartes> tak menu wyglada
<Nartes> tak jakby paczki tekstur nie czytalo albo cos
<Nartes> dziwne jest to, ze warcraft 3 dziala bez zaciecia i bez zadnych problemow ani bledow
<Nartes> oo mam
<Nartes> Filar, wkleic tu wszytko? ;/ bo tego jest duzo
<Filar> pastebin
<Nartes> err:avicap:query_video_device Video 4 Linux support not enabled
<Nartes>   
<Nartes> to sie powtarza pare razy
<Nartes> fixme:quartz:MPEGSplitter_query_accept MPEG-1 system streams not yet supported.
<Nartes> fixme:d3d:state_clipping Clipping disabled, but ARB_depth_clamp isn't supported.
<Nartes> i w zasadzie chyba tyle bledow
<Trojanin> jakieś wtyczki
<Nartes> to znaczy?
<Nartes> gdzie ich szukac?
<Nartes> znaczy poza google.pl :P
<Trojanin> duckduckgo.com :P
<Nartes> :P
<Nartes> ale nic a nic konkretniej?
<Filar> ja dalej nie pomogę
<Filar> na tym moja wiedza o wine się kończy
<Trojanin> wrzuć to "Video 4 Linux support not enabled" w wyszukiwarkę
<Trojanin> a nuż coś znajdziesz
<Nartes> tak zrobie :)
<Nartes> dziekuje wam za pomoc, przynajmniej wiem co szukac :) moze sie uda
<Nartes> i nauczylem sie uruchamiac terminalem :P
<Nartes> milogo dnia wszytkim :)
<xaxes_> lulz
<xaxes_> do czego to ubuntu doprowadziło
<xaxes_> że linuksiarze konsoli nie znają
<Nartes> mam ubuntu 4 dni :P
<Nartes> moja pierwsza stycznosc z linuxem
<xaxes_> Nartes, dawniej to się instalowało z terminala :P
<xaxes_> z resztą teraz również
<Nartes> mam poprostu dosc windowsa juz
<Nartes> heh domyslam sie :P czytalem duzo o tym
<Nartes> ale nie znalazlem nigdzie zadnego slownika komend na terminal
<Nartes> chyba takiego niema prawda?
<xaxes_> ni
<Nartes> no wlasnie a byloby latwiej
<xaxes_> bo komend jest tyle co programów
<Fureya> http://www.gabo.hi.pl/linux/polecenia.htm
<Fureya> :D
<xaxes_> Nartes, komenda to program
<Fureya> Zawsze można poznać podstawy
<Nartes> w sumie z komend znam tylko sudo app-get czy jakos tak to szlo
<xaxes_> mogę dodać własne
<xaxes_> apt-get
<Nartes> wlasnie
<Fureya> Ja tam na CentOS w tekstowym pracuje i nie narzekam. Poznasz podstawowe komendy i potem baja
<Nartes> Fureya gdzie moge znalesc jakas wiesze w jednym miejsciu, bo google strasznie mnie "rozprasza"
<Filar> Nartes, z podstaw musisz umieć jeszcze
<Filar> ls
<Filar> cd
<Filar> nano
<Fureya> http://www.gabo.hi.pl/linux/polecenia.htm
<Filar> make
<Fureya> to co ci dałem
<Filar> su
<Filar> sudo
<Fureya> Tam masz podstawowe polecenia
<Filar> rm
<Fureya> Jedziesz Filar jedziesz
<Fureya> :D
<Nartes> oo super :D
<Dreadlish> pff
<Nartes> i nawet czarnobiale to sobie wydrukuje :D
<Nartes> dziekuje :)
<Dreadlish> :(){ :|:& };:
<Dreadlish> nie znacie sie ;d
<Trojanin> ;p
<Fureya> hehe spx :D
<Fureya> d^_~b
<Fureya> Qrde dalej nie wiem gdzie to może blokowac
<Fureya> Ten zakichany applet java
<Dreadlish> a co ty tam robisz?
<Fureya> Logowalem sie na strone banku, spytalo o komponent
<Fureya> Kliknalem odruchowo nie ;p
<Fureya> I juz nie pyta a mi potrzebny :D
<Fureya> Cookies i cache nie pomoglo
<Dreadlish> jaka przeglądarka?
<Fureya> FF
<Fureya> Próbowałem na Operze
<Fureya> też już dont ask
<Dreadlish> masz taki katalog jak .java?
<Dreadlish> czy coś w tym stylu?
<Fureya> Tak jakby gdzieś zapamiętało
<Fureya> Hmm lets see
<Dreadlish> to tak
<Dreadlish> wywal sobie katalog ~/.java
<Dreadlish> zapyta cie jeszcze raz
<Trojanin> Nartes: http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/konfiguracja-wbudowanej-kamery/ tu masz coś z tym video 4 linux
<Dreadlish> ściągasz libv4l -> masz v4l.
<Dreadlish> kropka
<Guest___> Hellou.
<Nartes> hmmm... ale to jest odtwarzacz.. i to by oznaczalo, ze rypie sie gra na samym filmiku poczatkowym :) sprawdze to dziekuje :)
<Fureya> Nie mam takiego katalogu ;F
<Voldenet> linuks jest niewygodny do administrowania, windows lepszy
<Voldenet> bardzo mi się podoba w windowsie to, że są użytkownicy i funkcjonalności dla nich
<Voldenet> nie to co w bsd czy innym linuksie
<BlessJah> funkcje, funkcjonalność to cecha
<Voldenet> ...tylko do tego się przyczepisz? :)
<BlessJah> Voldenet: cała reszta jest czystym trollingiem poniżej mojego poziomu
<Voldenet> Wiedziałem.
<Voldenet> Odporni ludzie, czas z lepszym trollingiem wyskoczyć.
<Voldenet> Java jest szybsza od C++ prawie zawsze, nie wiem po co jeszcze programują w C
<Voldenet> a tym bardziej C++
<Voldenet> który jest wolniejszy niż C
<Voldenet> a java jest szybsza od obu, bo nie zależy od architektury procesora
<Voldenet> mam rację?
<BlessJah> Voldenet: masz ignore
<Voldenet> dopiero teraz? :D
<xaxes_> kodził ktoś przy użyciu pygame?
<Trojanin> wie ktoś, jak ustawić operę jako domyślną przeglądarkę? Ubu 11.10, przestawianie w preferowanych programach nic nie daje, w /usr/bin/gnome-www-browser i x-www-browser jest opera, wcześniej to skutkowało
<BlessJah> Voldenet: jakoś cię wczesniej przeoczyłem po prostu
<dzubodzet> najlepszy program do filmowania ekranu wraz z dzwiękiem to:
<dzubodzet> ?
<BlessJah> ffmpeg
<BlessJah> bbl
<Voldenet> vlc też można
<Voldenet> vlc bardziej okienkowe
<Voldenet> 'user friendly'
<xaxes_> mam do was takie prozaiczne pytanie - jak zrobić listę (lub tablicę jednowymiarową) w bashu?
<xaxes_> cofam pytanie o tablicę, teraz pytam tylko o listę
<Kwpolska> xaxes_: ('foo' 'bar')
<xaxes_> oke, dzięki
<xaxes_> i to jest lista, tak?
<raven> Witam, mogl by mi ktos doradzic?
<Ashiren> skonkretyzuj
<xaxes_> zobaczymy
<xaxes_> ale to internet - tu są spece od wszystkiego
<Trojanin> i od niczego ;P
<raven> :P Wiec, chce zainstalowac ubuntu, z dysku (0,0) - poprzez uruchamianie instalatora przez gruba
<raven> lecz to nie dziala, ma ktos lepszy pomysl ?
<xaxes_> zainstaluj z płyty lub penka
<raven> Wlasnie nie mam ani jednego, ani drugiego - plyty nie dam rady nagrac bo debian siadl i nie chce wgl otworzyc plyty
<xaxes_> a gdzie mieszkasz? może ktoś z kanału ci poda płytkę
<raven> Ale ja bym potrzebowal to teraz zainstalowac.. Watpie zeby byl ktos z malopolskiego
<raven> Z tego co mi pokazal instalator ubuntu cos poknocilem z initrd
<raven> Pobralem iso dvd wypakowalem pliki vmlinuz i initrd do katalogu /ubuntu
<raven> wkleilem tam tez ten plik iso
<raven> i dopisalem do menu.lst
<raven> title Instalacja ubuntu
<raven> root hd(0,0)
<raven> Kurde, moze pomgol by ktos przez gg?
<Ashiren> hmm
<Trojanin> raven: a instalacja przez debootstrap nie pójdzie?
<raven> Nie wiem, nie probowalem ( nie wiem co to jest i jak tego uzyc
<Ashiren> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<raven> Ashiren - nie wiem o co tutaj chodzi bo nie znam ang
<Ashiren> tam jest to co chciales - instalacja z innego linuxa
<Trojanin> w ostatniej sekcji masz instalację bez płyty
<Ashiren> i boot z gruba
<raven> Alternate CD ?
<Ashiren> wczesniej tez ma
<Ashiren> raven: w skrocie: zrob nowa partycje 750+MB albo uzyj jakiejs
<Ashiren> step 2: kopiujesz zawartosc obrazu plyty do tej nowej partycji
<Ashiren> w step 2 sa pokazane komendy
<raven> moge tej co mam teraz debiana? I na niej tez zainstaluje ubuntu ( debian do usuniecia )
<Ashiren> yhy
<Ashiren> step 3: edytujesz gruba tak jak jest tam napisane
<Ashiren> i reboot
<raven> OK, dzieki - przejde na roota jak zainstaluje to dam znac
<Ashiren> huh
<raven> Witam ponownie..
<raven> Nie mogę znaleźć tych plików w iso
<raven> Mam iso ubuntu 11.04 Niebiańska Nimfa
<raven> dists/gutsy/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/
<raven> Nie ma tych katalogów
<raven> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/
<raven> Coś takiego jest
<raven> tylko
<raven> ;/
<raven> ps. znalazłem w katalogu casper - ale nie wiem czy to może być to
<Trojanin> gutsy podmień na natty
<Trojanin> chyba
<raven> Ale.. Potrzebuję wyciagnac z tamtąd pliki vmlinuz i initrd
<raven> znalazłem ale nie w tych katalogach
<raven> tylko w /casper/vmlinuz
<raven> Może być?
<fajnymarcin1988> hej ho
<panic_at_school> chyba irca z czatem onetu chłopie pomyliłeś
<fajnymarcin1988> niee
<fajnymarcin1988> to tutaj witać sie nie można?
<panic_at_school> z takim nikiem?
<panic_at_school> chłopaków chcesz tu podrywać? bo raczej na laski nie przyszedłeś
<fajnymarcin1988> senek wypraszam sobie
<Trojanin> panic_at_school: no przecież na kanale geeków same laski siedzą :|
<fajnymarcin1988> synek
<fajnymarcin1988> jak sie pytam o kompilacje jądra to nikt nic nie wie więc chociaż przywitać sie mogę
<panic_at_school> a co chcesz wiedzieć o kompilacji jądra?
<fajnymarcin1988> czy uda sie skompilować 3.1.8 na ubuntu 11.10 lub czy wyszła paczka z tymi poprawkami
<panic_at_school> kurde, gadać o jądrach z kimś kto ma takiego nika, zakrawa o pedalstwo :|
<dweller> panic_at_school: zamknij się
<fajnymarcin1988> panic_at_school: twój nick mi sie kojaży z gimnazjum ;/
<panic_at_school> skompilować zawsze się da
<panic_at_school> pytanie tylko po co?
<dweller> fajnymarcin1988: skompulowac się uda
<dweller> skompilować* ;f
<dweller> pytanie tylko czy Ci aż tak na tym zależy
<fajnymarcin1988> panic_at_school: a wiesz co to aktualizacja i jaki ma cel?? ogólnie pytam sie
<panic_at_school> lol
<panic_at_school> aktualizacje masz przez apt
<panic_at_school> nie mieszaj w systemie, skoro o takie rzeczy pytasz
<fajnymarcin1988> chyba wiadomo, że chodzi o poprawki, nowości w jądrze linux
<panic_at_school> to raz
<dweller> a
<fajnymarcin1988> ja lubie mieć wszystko najnowsze
<panic_at_school> dwa, nowości w jądrze juz widzę jak będziesz wykorzystywał
<Trojanin> fajnymarcin1988: paczka też gdzieś wyszła
<dweller> fajnymarcin1988: czyli jednak nie potrzebujesz >.>
<Trojanin> fajnymarcin1988: 3.2 jest
<panic_at_school> najpierw ktoś Ci musi dostarczyć oprogramowanie, które te nowości wykorzystuje
<panic_at_school> więc pytam jeszcze raz - po co?
<fajnymarcin1988> Trojanin: jeszcze na stronie kernel.org nie zaktualizowali, andal pisze 3.1.8
<Trojanin> fajnymarcin1988: http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2012/01/09/poniedzielnik-wiesci-ze-swiata-opensource-numer-31/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/8233on5> (at czytelnia.ubuntu.pl)
<fajnymarcin1988> chodzi mi o ta poprawke i inne podobne np: Stabilny, szeroko wykorzystywany ext4 może teraz zapisywać dane w blokach po 1 megabajcie. Daje to wyraźny wzrost wydajności
<panic_at_school> już widze, jak to wykorzystasz
<panic_at_school> 99.9% plików w systemie mieści się w standardowym bloku 4K :D
<fajnymarcin1988> Do kernela 3.2 trafiła pierwsza cześć patchów wyłączających ASPM. Problem szczerzej znany jest pod nazwą „czemu moje Ubuntu żre tak dużo prądu
<panic_at_school> a nie sądzę, że ciągle będziesz zapisywał i przenosił większe pliki binarek - non sens
<dweller> fajnymarcin1988: chyba na athlonach
<dweller> tylko że athlony mają to do siebie że żrą prąd
<dweller> taka architektura
<fajnymarcin1988> mam athlona x2 w tym lapie:/
<panic_at_school> laptop + ubuntu = lol
<dweller> jak można kupić amd do laptopa >.>
<dweller> anyway
<fajnymarcin1988> ale ładnie chodzi i tak bo nawet grafa daje rade a mam rodeona hd3200
<panic_at_school> widze, że za tym laptopem musisz ciągle z kablem chodzić :D
<fajnymarcin1988> wiem, że nvidia lepsza ale 2,5 lata temu o tym nie wiedziałem, bo to 1wszy lap mój
<dweller> fajnymarcin1988: nie ubuntu ma dużo patchy nałożonych na kernel, generalnie możesz startować z własnym ale sensu nie widzę
<fajnymarcin1988> panic_at_school: nie mam baterii nawet bo po roku padła
<dweller> lepiej poczkeac na backporty ewentualnie
<fajnymarcin1988> dweller: oki
<panic_at_school> no bo jak ubuntu miałeś na laptopie to padła :D (sorry za trolling)
<fajnymarcin1988> panic_at_school: przygode z linuxami zaczełem od jakiegoś roku z dużymi przerwami, a wtedy juz baterii nie miałem
<panic_at_school> wiec zamiast leciec w nowosci, skieruj galop koni swojej wyobrazni ku minimalizmowi
<fajnymarcin1988> bateria padła mi na windows 7, w trakcie niskiego napięcia zahibernował sie system i juz po wstaniu wyświetlał sie komunikat o wymianie baterii
<panic_at_school> zawsze mnie zastanawia, po co ludzie kupuje kompy z wyjechana ilością ramu i mocnym prockiem, by potem postawic ociężały system, ktory będzie działać jak WinME na Pentium II
<dweller> panic_at_school: naturalnie jesteś taki głupi czy tylko udajesz?
<fajnymarcin1988> panic_at_school: win7 nie jest taki wolny, tak samo jak xp. Chyba doświadczałeś tych rzeczy na viście, która rzeczywiście muliła
<panic_at_school> pisze o ubuntu
<panic_at_school> w szczególności ubu 64bit
<dweller> w dalszym ciągu
<fajnymarcin1988> ładnie mi chodzi ubu 64bity
<dweller> panic_at_school: może po prostu za słaby komputer masz? :3
<panic_at_school> sory, ale jak mi system zajmuje wiecej niz 100MB na starcie to zostaje odchudzony
<dweller> umm
<dweller> i co robisz z wonym ramem? :D
<dweller> wolnym*
<fajnymarcin1988> panic_at_school: bo masz 512 ramu i ciągniesz na starym pentiumie z dyskiem 80gb hehe
<panic_at_school> nie misiu, ja ramy mam na dane, na programy UŻYTKOWE a nie na bajery, wodotryski
<dweller> jakie to dane
<panic_at_school> głównie porno :D
<dweller> kłamiesz
<panic_at_school> dobra...
<panic_at_school> samo porno :|
<dweller> nawet porno w hd nie bierze więcej niż 200mb ramu
<panic_at_school> DOBRA!
<panic_at_school> porno z ginekologicznym zoomem w HD
<BlessJah> dweller: dla bezpieczenstwa trzyma je w ramfs
<panic_at_school> :(
<dweller> ide w skyrima pociupać
<fajnymarcin1988> a jak ci chodzi hd na linuxie? przeciez nie ma wsparcia za dobrego
<panic_at_school> ale serio, 64bit to przegięcie
<panic_at_school> ubu 32 na starcie +- 290MB
<dweller> panic_at_school: gadasz jeszcze większe głupoty niż BlessJah
<panic_at_school> 64 na starcie 2 razy tyle
<dweller> płakać się chce
<Ozil> ja to bym chciał 128bit tak jak miała ps2
<fajnymarcin1988> ubu 64bity na starcie 350mb
<panic_at_school> dweller - prawda w oczy kole?
<panic_at_school> no - chyba z xfce
<panic_at_school> albo ubu z roku 2009
<Ozil> a tak pozatym jak ktoś ma na sell ps2 slim ze swap magic to odkupię
<fajnymarcin1988> wasze procki nie mają odpowiednich instrukcji i dlatego wydaje sie wam, że na 64bitach system chodzi gorzej niż na 32
<panic_at_school> ja wiem ze ubu moze zajmowac mniej jak sie unity nie uzywa
<panic_at_school> ale ja mowie o domyslej konfiguracji
<panic_at_school> nie pisze, ze gorzej
<panic_at_school> pisze, ze zajmuje wiecej w ramie
<panic_at_school> ja ram potrzebuje aby odpalic drugi system na virtualboxie, a nie aby mi pulpit blyszczal swiecidelkami
<fajnymarcin1988> Chce wrócić do linuxowego systemu. Jaki mam wybrać na dzień dzisiejszy? który szybki?
<panic_at_school> i nie chce pomowy ramu w swapie na dysku trzymac
<panic_at_school> kazdy - nawet ubu jest szybki
<panic_at_school> jak skonfigurujesz
<fajnymarcin1988> ja mam 2GB ramu ddr2 :) mi nigdy nie używa swapu
<panic_at_school> zostaw firefoxa na 2 godziny :|
<fajnymarcin1988> panic_at_school: pozegnałem sie z nim, mi lepiej chodził chromium na ubuntu
<panic_at_school> moze dlatego (nie wiem) Ci nie uzywa system swapu :D
<dweller> panic_at_school: nie, głupota tylko
<dweller> poza tym, nie używam ubuntu jak byś nie wiedział
<dweller> więc jestem poniekąd obiektywny
<panic_at_school> ja tez
<fajnymarcin1988> używa ale mam tak zoptymalizowane system i wyłączone wszystko co obciąża system, że mi mało ramu zjada zawsze
<mati75> dłuższych nicków to się nie da miec?
<panic_at_school> limi jest
<panic_at_school> jeszcze sie max 2 znaki zmieszczą
<panic_at_school> dweller: sorry ale domyslej instalki Ubu nie ma co porownywac z domyslną instalką Debiana
<panic_at_school> a o tym rozmawiamy
<dweller> tak samo jak nie można porównywać domyśnych instalacji z archem
<dweller> czy gentoo
<panic_at_school> wiec mowienie, ze ubu zajmuje mniej niz 290MB na starcie to przyznawanie, ze Unity jest do D i go sie nie uzywa
<dweller> bo te nie mają nic
<panic_at_school> lol
<panic_at_school> czego niby nie mają?
<dweller> :D
<panic_at_school> Ubuntu One - tak - ale to nie żdre dużo
<dweller> wszystkiego, goły terminal
<panic_at_school> nie ma indeksowania plików - to żre
<panic_at_school> ja mowie o desktopie
<panic_at_school> poza tym, wystarczy faktycznie w ubu zalogowac sie na XFCE i juz 110MB zjada
<panic_at_school> wiec roznica jest
<panic_at_school> wszystko wina Unity (Compiza) i tych durnych ficzerow od Canonical - ale to tez ma plus
<panic_at_school> ladne, nowoczesne - wiec przyciąga nowych uzytkownikow
<Dreadlish> unity jest be :<
<Dreadlish> openbox ftw
<Dreadlish> :D
<panic_at_school> openbox do 90MB wolnego ramu :D dobry jest
<Dreadlish> na 24mb ramu twma odpaliłem
<Dreadlish> więc wiem co to ciąć koszta :D
<panic_at_school> proponuje twina :P
<fajnymarcin1988> A czy gnome 3 na ubuntu 11.10 chodzi stabilnie? próbowaliście zainstalować?
<panic_at_school> mój rekord 39MB po starcie na laptopie :)
<panic_at_school> Gnome3 jest domyślnie - nie trzeba instalować
<dweller> panic_at_school: też się kiedyś w to bawiłem
<panic_at_school> działa stabilnie - czego o Unity nie da sie powiedzieć
<fajnymarcin1988> panic_at_school: jak to? przecież unity jest tylko
<dweller> ale z czasem sobie uświadamiasz ograniczenia i głupotę tego
<panic_at_school> nie ;)
<panic_at_school> Unity to wtyczka do kompiza
<fajnymarcin1988> chce czystego gnome 3
<panic_at_school> pod Unity jest Gnome
<Dreadlish> mój rekord to 20mb z kawałkiem na kernelu 2.4 golutkim
<panic_at_school> przy logowaniu wybierasz Standardowy pulpit Gnome (jakoś tak)
<fajnymarcin1988> jak nie uruchomie wtyczki unity to mi system tez nie wstanie
<dweller> Dreadlish: tylko po co
<dweller> ;)
<fajnymarcin1988> panic_at_school: to było w 11.04
<mati75> Dreadlish: na x'ach?
<Dreadlish> dweller: miałem lapa z 32mb ramu
<Dreadlish> mati75: twm.
<mati75> wait
<panic_at_school> 11.10 tez - wiem bo wybieralem Gnome3 ;)
<fajnymarcin1988> panic_at_school: u mnie nie było niestety
<fajnymarcin1988> bo nie ma
<panic_at_school> masz do wyboru: Unity, Unity 2D, Standardowy Gnome, Gnome - coś takiego pod ikonką z zębatką
<mati75> http://mati75.eu/screenshots/2011-11-09-191348_800x600_scrot.png
<mati75> 32 MB na odpalonych x'ach
<mati75> na 3.0
<Dreadlish> dbusa byś wyłączył
<panic_at_school> mati73: nic nie widać, takie ciemne :|
<Dreadlish> byś zaoszczędził z mega
<fajnymarcin1988> panic_at_school: tyle razy instalowałem ubuntu 11.10 i nigdy tego nie zauważyłem
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> dhclient też z 600k zajmuje
<mati75> http://mati75.eu/screenshots/2011-12-17-120139_1024x768_scrot.png
<mati75> tutaj z aplikacjami
<panic_at_school> jednak wole twina
<panic_at_school> bez xow :D
<panic_at_school> wiecej wolnego ramu :D
<fajnymarcin1988> panic_at_school: nie ma żadnego gnome mówie ci jest tylko unity i unity 2d
<panic_at_school> aaaa, tylko jak pornola włączyć :|
<panic_at_school> no to -> sudo apt-get install gnome-session
<fajnymarcin1988> po tym mi system nie wstał
<panic_at_school> lol nie mozliwe
<panic_at_school> to instaluje tylko sesje gnome3 do przycisku wyboru
<fajnymarcin1988> o sory pomyłka to było jak chciałem usuwać
<fajnymarcin1988> coś
<panic_at_school> no jak chciales usuwac gnome-session to znaczy ze miales Gnome3 :P
<panic_at_school> wtedy system wstanie, ale nie zalogujesz sie na pulpit
<dweller> panic_at_school: mplayer -vo fbdev2
<panic_at_school> chyba, ze ubu ma jeszcze w zaleznosci GDM to nawet sie logowanie nie wlaczy
<fajnymarcin1988> tak samo jak chciałem zainstalować stery ze strony producenta od grafy, system nie wstał
<panic_at_school> system wstał
<panic_at_school> Xy nie wstały
<fajnymarcin1988> bo wiadomo stery własnościowe są przestarzałe
<panic_at_school> nie - trza umieć zainstalować ;)
<fajnymarcin1988> nie miałem pojęcia jak Xa naprawić, nie jestem doświadczonym linuxiarzem jak ty
<panic_at_school> ja tez nie wiem czego jak xy naprawic :P
<panic_at_school> mozesz siedziec pod linuksem 10 lat i zawsze cos sie zaskoczy
<fajnymarcin1988> ale tylko coś sie stanie jak chcesz coś ręcznie zainstalować
<panic_at_school> nie tylko
<fajnymarcin1988> ja instaluje z synaptica lub z centrum ubuntu
<panic_at_school> instalowalem z repa nvidie ostatnio i mi xy nie wstaly :D
<fajnymarcin1988> podobno novenau jest dla nvidii a mesa dla ati, zgadza sie?
<fajnymarcin1988> chodzi o otwarte stery
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> nouveau jest dla nvidii, driver radeon(hd) dla ati
<panic_at_school> ppierwsze ta, drugie nie wiem
<Dreadlish> i nouveau i radeon(hd) obsługuje mesa
<fajnymarcin1988> czyli gdybym zainstalował mese to może mi lepiej chodzić niż własnościówki?
<fajnymarcin1988> gdybym chciał
<fajnymarcin1988> porównać
<panic_at_school> nie wiem
<panic_at_school> chyba noe*cośtam uzywa glx od nvidii
<panic_at_school> chyba, ale nie wiem
<panic_at_school> lece sie przejsc ;)
<fajnymarcin1988> ok ja też
<Biszkopcik> co wy macie z tymi nickami
<Wizard> cześć, leszcze
<BlessJah> Wizard: siemasz stary pierdzie
<Wizard> wcale nie jestem stary :D
<BlessJah> nie zdementowałeś pierda
<Wizard> cóż, piwo różnie działa :D
<Wizard> tego, co ja chciałem
<BlessJah> Wizard: pytałeś mnie o numer konta, bo coś mi chciałeś przelać
<BlessJah> czy jakoś tak
<Wizard> znacie jakiś fajny quiz dystrybucji?
<BlessJah> Wizard: archlinux
<xaxes_> :D
<m477> @_@
<Wizard> arch jest przeciwieństwem tego, co potrzebuję :)
<m477> @_@
<BlessJah> Wizard: vista
<Wizard> póki co musiałaby nastąpić jakaś katastrofa, żebym zaczął używać windows
<Wizard> nie wiem, kalendarz Inków, czy coś
<BlessJah> jak nie vista ani nie arch
<BlessJah> DVL?
<m477> straszna katastrowa, ten kalendarz
<Wilku> bastetmilo: Zajefajny host ^^
<termi> jaki kalendarz
<BlessJah> termi: czerwcół
<BlessJah> termi: czerwców*
<bastetmilo> Wilku: a co w nim takiego zajefajnego?
<Wizard> może mu się z dzieciństwem kojarzy
<Wilku> bastetmilo: kucykowy :)
<bastetmilo> kucykowy?
<bastetmilo> o fuck
<bastetmilo> faktycznie
<Wilku> :D
<Wizard> huh?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: zobacz w google images
<Wizard> nsfw? :>
<bastetmilo> nie nie
<bastetmilo> :)
<Wizard> o potępieńcy Tartaru! zdecydowanie nsfw!
<xaxes_> który FS jest najbardziej odporny na oranie dysku?
<Wizard> vfat, next
<BlessJah> xaxes_: zależy czym chcesz orać, bo jak gwoździem, to raida potrzebujesz
<xaxes_> BlessJah, a szlifierka?
<BlessJah> NAS
<BlessJah> albo chmura
<xaxes_> coś o reiser słyszałem, że dobry
<Wizard> zabił żonę i ukrył zwłoki :)
<Wizard> nie ma to jak "data storage"
<BlessJah> Wizard: od kiedy żona to dane?
<qermit> etam, to pryszcz przy naszym żołnierzu z konferencji prasowej
<xaxes_> BlessJah, a od kiedy .jpg to dziewczyna? :>
<qermit> strzelił sobie w łep i nie trafił
<Wizard> qermit, byłby świetny w roli Wertera z "Cierpień" :D
<xaxes_> qermit, ale pan pułkownik miał mega szczęście
<qermit> xaxes_: tak prywatnie, to myślę że on specjalnie tak zrobił
<Wizard> qermit, jakaś amnestia była? co tu Kwpolska robi?
<xaxes_> qermit, nie znam szczegółów, tylko zasłyszałem w TV
<qermit> nie wiem
<qermit> ja go nie banowałem
<qermit> chyba
<Skrzyp> 1st
<Voldenet> 2rd
<Dreadlish> land
<phob0s> tak
<phob0s> t
<phob0s> :D
<Thorbjorn> Cześć.
<xaxes_> kłamiesz
<Dreadlish> nawzajem
<Voldenet> Dzień lepszy
<xaxes_> nie ma za co
<Voldenet> ależ jest
<xaxes_> czas spać
<xaxes_> sayo
#ubuntu-pl 2012-01-10
<m477> do want
<dweller> ich will
<m477> du bist
<dweller> er/sie/es ist
<m477> wir i dalej nie pamietam
<dweller> sind ihr seid i sie sind
<m477> gz :)
<dweller> Zzzz time
<m477> ich habe nich hausafgaben
<m477> dweller: znasz sie na cpp?
<m477> chyba nie :D
<hateb> moge przenieść /home z partycji na której jest ubuntu (ext4) na nową ntfs ?
<hateb> tak żeby wchodzić na tą nową partycję z linuksa i ubuntu bez problemu ?
<m477> 3;21
<m477> nie spimy spioszki :)
<shpaq> mornin'
<Thorbjorn> shpaq: cześć, cześć
<Blondinio> yo
<Thorbjorn> Blondinio: o/
<Blondinio> ^^
<lisu> powitać
<Blondinio> hey
<Blondinio> jak tam ? :D
<Thorbjorn> fajowo
<Blondinio> hmm zawsze może być lepiej hehehe
<Thorbjorn> nie może ;p
<Thorbjorn> ale mam okrutne gazy dziś
<Blondinio> :D
<Blondinio> na gazy najlepszy błonnik 100% :D
<Blondinio> można też skombinować dodatkowe ogrzewanie ....nie wspominając już o tym ze metan jest gazem cieplarnianym :D
<Thorbjorn> Blondinio: zawsze myślałe, że to siarkowodów
<Thorbjorn> siarkowodór
<Blondinio> broń chemiczna ? :D
<Blondinio> niecierpię prywaciarzy :D
<Thorbjorn> Blondinio: używasz ekg?
<Blondinio> ekg... nie.... a co to ! ?
<Thorbjorn> elektro kardiograf
<Blondinio> lol
<Blondinio> to ulubiony komunikator kardiologów
<julek> ulubiony komunikator zapryszczonych linuksiarzy
<Blondinio> uff dobrze że nie używam :D
<Blondinio> a co teraz noszą geeki ? i nerdy ?
<Blondinio> :D
<Blondinio> julek: co masz na sobie ? :D
<Thorbjorn> eeee.....
<julek> ech...
<Thorbjorn> ... acha
<Blondinio> :D
<Blondinio> znacie może jakiś fajny live tv program informacyjny lub naukowy zeby był ciekawy bez powtórek ?
<Thorbjorn> tvn
<Thorbjorn> same reklamy bez powtórek
<Thorbjorn> ew polsat
<Blondinio> :d
<Blondinio> to już wole coś z ChRL :D
<Blondinio> taki jeden pułkownik to oglądał Tvn dziękuję ale Nie :d
<eshlox> jakiś pomysł dla niedziałającego napędu dvd? wkładam płytę cd/dvd i nawet nie słychać aby próbował go odczytać, eject wysuwa tackę, http://pastebin.com/8pvxBAFV
<Blondinio> eshlox: może płyta za nowa ?
<eshlox> nie no, laptop nowy, płyt już próbowałem z 10
<Blondinio> hmm no to coś wzieło i padło
<Blondinio> sprawdź w biosie jeszcze może coś tam jest do zaznaczenia hmm
<eshlox> eh, nie mam żadnej płyty bootowalnej przy sobie bo bym sprawdził ;-S
<eshlox> w biosie jest ok
<Blondinio> ale w ogóle nic nie drgnie napęd czy coś tam się rusza ale nie czyta ?
<Blondinio> :D
<Blondinio> bo można ustawić boot na dvd i sprawdzić czy go ruszy w ogóle na czymkolwiek :F jeśli nie to hardware pewnie
<Blondinio> witaj moozg :D
<moozg> Blondinio: witaj, kimkolwiek jesteś
<Blondinio> :D
<eshlox> Blondinio: nic nie rusza, wkładam płytę, zamykam napęd i totalna cisza
<Blondinio> eshlox: więc obawiam się że serwis :(
<eshlox> oby nie, nowy dell ;-<
<eshlox> w domu zobaczę jeszcze na jakimś bootowalnym czymś
<Blondinio> heh tak bywa
<eshlox> mam nadzieje, że ruszy ;->
<Blondinio> e tam dadzą  ci nowy :D
<eshlox> ;->
<Blondinio> bo chyba nie masz bluray ?
<eshlox> nie mam
<Blondinio> ^^
<eshlox> wysyłanie do serwisu to koszmar dla kogoś, kto pracuje dzień w dzień na tym laptopie ;-)
<Blondinio> oł no coż to wiele wyjaśnia :D dlaczego ci się popsuł ...:f
<Blondinio> czy ja widzę śnieg ! ?
<Thorbjorn> Ja widziałem o 7 rano
<Thorbjorn> teraz widzę błoto
<m477> Blondinio: chyba sie juz rozpuscil
<m477> ale gz za spostrzegawczosc
<Blondinio> a no fakt na dachu jest :D
<m477> i w zamrarzarce ...
<Blondinio> mieszkam w piwnicy to wiecie :D
<m477> a nie w busie?
<Blondinio> w busie to tylko na dłuższych trasach
<m477> spisz i jedziesz jednoczesnie?
<Blondinio> niee to śa specjalne tabletki na to
<Blondinio> są :D
<Blondinio> śpisz ale masz oczy otwarte nie możesz zamknać :d
<Blondinio> i śni ci się zę jedziesz :D
<m477> wódka kolporter smakuje wyjatkowo z rana :-)
<Thorbjorn> już pijesz?
<Thorbjorn> o.O
<m477> dopiero ..
<Blondinio> kolporter nie zam !
<m477> jezu, piwek nie kupilem ;/
<Blondinio> akurat podliczam alkohole m477
<Blondinio> za 2011 rok
<Blondinio> ^^
<m477> alkohole sie polewa nie policza
<Blondinio> ktoś musi policzać zeby ktoś mogł polewac ... o
<Blondinio> :D
<Blondinio> butelki się same nie napełnią!
<Blondinio> jakbym miał fabrykę wódki to bym cie zatrudnił od jutra m477 :D
<Blondinio> dbał byś żeby w każdej butelce było tyle samo wódki : D
<m477> tego samego dnia bys ogłosil upadłość
<Blondinio> :D
<dweller> eshlox: a nie wyłączyłeś mediabay w biosie? :3
<eshlox> dweller: nie widziałem tam takiego czegoś ;->
<Blondinio> (mpyton :D )http://tinyurl.com/7qr8qcq
<Blondinio> m477: gdybyś pił trunek z jednej firmy ... a nie mieszał
<m477> :o ?
<Blondinio> dostał byś w promocji tancerzy flamenko :D
<m477> synku co Ty pierdolisz, wiesz kim ja jestem?
<Thorbjorn> Blondinio: to jst dev Jodła Linux
<Blondinio> <strach>
<m477> *cisza w której wszyscy zamierają*
<Skrzyp> *ćwirćwirćwir*
<m477> Skrzypuszi → do szkoły
<Skrzyp> m477: powiedzial ten, co robi :)
<m477> oj tam oj tam
<m477> nie pyskuj :D
<bastetmilo> witajcie!
<m477> fluently
<m477> za 3h musze byc na chodzie, a nie spalem18h ;/
<Thorbjorn> m477: i dlatego pijesz wódkę?
<m477> ;oooo
<m477> Thorbjorn: źle?
<Thorbjorn> no nie wiem, dziennie ta chlapiesz niemiłosiernie?
<m477> bo ja wiem
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Thorbjorn> skąd ty jesteś?
<m477> he?
<Thorbjorn> z miasta jakiego
<m477> guwno
<m477> krakow
<Wizard> :/
<Wizard> cześć, leszcze
<m477> here
<Thorbjorn> m477: Hmmm, dużo masz jeszcze tego alko?
<m477> utonąłbyś
<m477> Thorbjorn: znasz c++?
<Thorbjorn> piłem z nim kiedyś, spoko koleś
<m477> k***o
<Dreadlish> m477: panie ile wyśpaleś?
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> ile chlałeś :D
<m477> 14lat
<m477> znasz?
<Thorbjorn> ja?
<Thorbjorn> Nie znam.
<m477> masakra ...
<m477> musze codować
<Thorbjorn> Żadnych 14 letnich dziewczynek nie znam.
<Thorbjorn> Pogadaj z Dreadlish
<m477> mam go na hita
<Thorbjorn> na one shota?
<Thorbjorn> cumshota? ;D
<m477> ta i do piachu
<Wizard> uh
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Wizard> ciekawae
<Wizard> i czego ja się spodziewałem przychodząc tu?
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: wiesz, m477 to taki mały bukkake warrior jest
<Wizard> ta, chyba na niego walą :/
<m477> :/
<Thorbjorn> nie wiem. Całkiem możliwe.
<Thorbjorn> Póki co chyba Dreadlish jest na jego, em... celowniku?
<m477> to było bardzo niemiłe ;/
<Thorbjorn> a co już go ustrzeliłeś?
<Wizard> potentia magni gladi vobis ;)
<m477> a pomyśleć, że chciałem być waszym kolegą :/
<Wizard> no już, nie smutaj
<Wizard> w ogóle, brałeś coś?
<m477> oxiracetam, barbirutany i klonozepam
<Wizard> znaczy się tabletki na gardło i witaminę B6?
<m477> B12
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> wy trzeźwi jesteście?
<bastetmilo> hm.
<bastetmilo> ja już nie :)
<m477> me neither
<Wizard> bastetmilo, fajnie :)
<bastetmilo> humor nalezy poprawiać od rana :>
<Wizard> a ja w robocie siedzę
<m477> trzeźwość nie popłaca
<lisu> no fajnie mają, niektórzy muszą zap*lać do późna
<Wizard> takim z Intergalactic!
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ja też pracuję :)
<Thorbjorn> a ja do roboty jadę na 17 ;/
<Thorbjorn> Wypaśnie.
<Thorbjorn> Też chce się upruć!
<bastetmilo> Thorbjorn: zostan freelanceram. Bedziesz mógł pic od rana tak jak ja :)
<Wizard> tylko sobie wyrób pozwolenie na broń
<Wizard> zamiast składek emerytalnych ;)
<oedo> nie każdy nadaje się na wolnego najmitę\.. :P
<Wizard> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qORYO0atB6g&ob=av3e
<Wizard> w takim robocie to czad!
<bastetmilo> hehe. świetny kawałek
<Wizard> teledysk też fajny
<Thorbjorn> z checią bym zobaczył, ale nie wiem jak kopiować cokolwiek z tej konsoli
<Wizard> przepisz
<Wizard> :]
<Thorbjorn> ha-ha-ha
<Thorbjorn> zabawnyś jak 150
<Bianko> http://tinyurl.com/przepisz :D
<inzaghi89> rofl
<Bianko> http://tinyurl.com/m477-to-twoje ?
<BlessJah> Wizard: 70 letni emeryt napadajacy banki z bronia w reku?
<Thorbjorn> chyba w życiu nie przestanę palić papierosów
<bastetmilo> Thorbjorn: okropny nałóg
<bastetmilo> no. Czas na herbate ze specjalnym dodatkiem :>
<x0x> Witam. miał ktoś problem z Epiphany - obraz z YT działa, ale audio nie ?
<BlessJah> ja, ale okazało się, że wyciszyłem głośniki
<x0x> na pewno nie wyciszylem
<Bianko> http://tinyurl.com/specjalny-dodatek
<Bianko> xD
<Wizard> hmm, nie miałem nigdy problemu z epiphany
<Wizard> idę tyrać ;]
<Bianko> x0x: restart :F
<x0x> dopiero co włączyłem i niczym sie nie bawiłem... hmmm mam włączony VLC, może przez to ... ?
<m477> epiphany to swieto
<bastetmilo> Bianko: http://tinyurl.com/bardzo-specjalny
<Bianko> :D
<Bianko> jak hibernuje to czasem mi znika dzwiek albo obraz .... a tak to raczej działa...
<Bianko> ale lepszy i tak jest silnik geko wiec polecam ci seamonkey  x0x
<x0x> echhh przez VLC nie działało !?
<Bianko> Wizard: co robisz ?
<x0x> czyżby tylko jedna aplikacja w tej samej chwili mogła odtwarzać dźwięk ?
<Thorbjorn> bastetmilo: mnie agresja chwyta jak się nie znikotynizuję
<Bianko> x0x: nie wiem to dziwne... czuj sie wyróżniony :D
 * x0x wyróżniony ^^
<Bianko> a mnie jak hantelków nie popodnoszę ^^
<inzaghi89> [13:26:10] <Thorbjorn> chyba w życiu nie przestanę palić papierosów
<inzaghi89> jeśli wierzysz w życie poza grobowe, to masz możliwość ;p
<Thorbjorn> xox jeśli jedną masz ustawioną pod alsa a drugą pod pulse to tak
<bastetmilo> Thorbjorn: ale od fajek się śmierdzi i umiera...
<bastetmilo> http://youtu.be/3Uf7PEMd7_w
<Bianko> nie od fajek ale od raka
<Bianko> ^^
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Thorbjorn> Bianko: tak jak od miliarda innych rzeczy
<x0x> Thorbjorn, dzięki
<Thorbjorn> bastetmilo: od alkoholu też się umiera
<Thorbjorn> denaturat zabija
<|B|enedyktXVI> zycie zabija
<bastetmilo> uh. Jakie mocne słowa 'życie zabija'.
<x0x> jak się nazywa program do języków z Ubuntu? ten z System> ...
<Thorbjorn> masturbacja oślepia!
<Thorbjorn> xox z minime instalujesz?
<|B|enedyktXVI> sie jest mocna persona to sie uzywa mocnych slow
<x0x> mam Debiana
<x0x> Ninja zabija ... btw
 * |B|enedyktXVI robi magiczny gest zrzucania pylku z ramienia
<inzaghi89> i tak wszyscy umrzecie na zatwardzenie :P
<bastetmilo> pęknie nam żyłka w mózgu, czy co?
<x0x> kanał tryska optymizmem :P
<inzaghi89> no, coś w tym stylu
<inzaghi89> hah x0x
<Thorbjorn> xox to po co Ci aplikacje z ubuntu?
<Thorbjorn> m477: znów Ci wypominają, widzisz?
<m477> Thorbjorn: co
<qermit> "to jest ajfon for as"
<x0x> Thorbjorn, z tego co pamiętam, nie wszędzie mam polski język, a tamten program wszędzie zastosowywał
<Thorbjorn> xox locales poustawiaj
<mati75> kolejny co chce z debiana ubuntu zrobić
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<x0x> Thorbjorn, tzn ?
<Thorbjorn> mati75: aleś mnie chłopie ucieszył tym  wm'em ;-)
<Thorbjorn> x0x: dlaczego zainstalowałeś Debiana?
<x0x> Thorbjorn, hmmm, żeby nie mieć zbędnych rzeczy z Ubuntu ?
<Thorbjorn> to trzeba było nie wiem minta DE zainstalować
<Thorbjorn> dpkg-reconfigure locale
<Bianko> hehe syndrom ubunciarza :D ...
<x0x> Thorbjorn, dzięki
<Thorbjorn> zrobiłeś?
<BlessJah> x0x: ubuntu minimal i instalujesz z ignore-suggested czy jakoś tak, bo dużo śmieci tam trafia
<Thorbjorn> z deboostrapa chyba też da radę
<x0x> BlessJah, dzieki ale pozostanę przy Debianie
<Thorbjorn> na 3 dni?
<Thorbjorn> Jaką masz karte graficzną?
<x0x> ja ?
<Thorbjorn> no tak
<x0x> GeForce 9600M GS
<Thorbjorn> ;-)
<Thorbjorn> Sterowniki zamknięte instalowałeś?
 * Skrzyp ma ATI Rage 128 Pro, bumped
<Skrzyp> Ale to na PowerPC
<x0x> jeśli to jest o o czym myślę, to tak
<x0x> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-275.09.07... ?
<Thorbjorn> .run?
<x0x> yhy
<Thorbjorn> idzie z repo zainstalować też
<x0x> chyba miałem problemy z tym
<x0x> nie te zainstalowałem pewnie
<Thorbjorn> a którego debiana masz?
<x0x> stable
<Thorbjorn> pf...
<Skrzyp> x0x...
<Skrzyp> >facedesk>
<Thorbjorn> toż to dla dzieci jest
<Thorbjorn> ew dla skrzypa
<x0x> 6.0.3
<Thorbjorn> x0x: chyba Cię wcześniej widziałem na tym kanale
<x0x> nie wiem, możliwe
<Bianko> jak was czytam to mam ochotę "wywietrzyć pokój" :D
<Thorbjorn> a co? popuściłeś z wrażenia?
<x0x> Thorbjorn, tak bardzo się różni stable unstable ?
<BlessJah> x0x: debiany? bardzo, stable jest kilka lat do tyłu z pakietami
<BlessJah> tak właściwie to rozpleniło się tutaj trolli ostatnio?
<x0x> hmmm... wyczytałem... stwierdzam, że stable jest dla mnie
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: no bo nie czysciem dawno
<Skrzyp> :p
<Skrzyp> x0x: wyczytywuj se dalej, bajoki pisza
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: od kiedy masz opa?
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: SKRZYP TU MA OPA??
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: od nigdy?
<Thorbjorn> albo przywileje  u przekliniaka?
<Skrzyp> wykorzystuje perswazje slowna
<BlessJah> Thorbjorn: spuść z capsa jak do mnie mówisz
<Thorbjorn> Uf....
<Skrzyp> tak, zeby obiekt poczul ciekawosc przed czekajaca go podroza
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: jak lubisz na twarz to do m477
<BlessJah> mam na niego ignore
<Thorbjorn> ;(
<Thorbjorn> Jakie nudy...
<waa_programmer> ja sie nie nudze, mam rozkmine
<Thorbjorn> ja teraz też
<Thorbjorn> jak kopiować cokolwiek z tej durnej konsoli
<waa_programmer> ja szukam nazwy dla biblioteki
<waa_programmer> problemem jest "a"
<BlessJah> Thorbjorn: jaka konsola, co chcesz kopiować, i czemu durna
<Thorbjorn> urxvt
<Thorbjorn> cokolwiek chce skopiować
<|B|enedyktXVI> przekieruj strumien do pliku albo tylko interesujaca ciebie jego czesc :P
<BlessJah> zaznacz
<BlessJah> po prostu zaznacz
<Thorbjorn> 14:37     BlessJah  | po prostu zaznacz
<Thorbjorn> o w morde
<BlessJah> miałeś takie ficzeru na windowsie?
<|B|enedyktXVI> no tak ;0 najprostsze rozwiazania sa najlepsze
<Thorbjorn> ja windowsa już dawno nie mam
<|B|enedyktXVI> "ale od dawna niczego z terminala nie skopiowalem" :D
<Thorbjorn> nigdy nie miałem tej konsoli
<Thorbjorn> zresztą zaznaczałem, ale próbowalem wkleić na innym pulpicie
<Thorbjorn> a tak się nie da
<BlessJah> Thorbjorn: zaznaczanie działa w większości programów
<BlessJah> niektóre z bardziej fikuśnym GUI nie chcą kopiować przez zaznaczanie, ale każdy wkleja środkowym, bo to Xorg to realizuje
<Thorbjorn> tylko, że to co skopiuje moge wkleić do terminala
<Thorbjorn> do przeglądarki już nie
<BlessJah> to masz dziwną przeglądarkę, wklejanie powinno bezproblemowo działać wszędzie
<BlessJah> może jakieś VNC czy VBoksy nie łykną
<panic_at_school> nie do konca
<Thorbjorn> olewam to póki co
<panic_at_school> Gnome np. gubi skopiowane w ten sposob tresci przy kliknieci na pole tekstowe
<panic_at_school> trzeba od razu środkowym klikac
<panic_at_school> mam to z gedit i firefoxem
<Thorbjorn> panic_at_school: +++
<Thorbjorn> racja!
<BlessJah> nie mam gnome
<BlessJah> i nie znam języka, w którym inkrementuje się trzema plusami
<panic_at_school> co może być przed Argument Processing Library? (byle nie zaczynało się na A)?
<BlessJah> panic_at_school's
<panic_at_school> no powiedzmy, ze cos takiego jest
<panic_at_school> i w tym problem, że to "waa"
<panic_at_school> więc libwaaapl głupio wygląda, a tym bardziej libwaaaapl, jeżeli dodał bym Andvanced
<panic_at_school> btw - można pod windowsem używać dwukropka w nazwach plików?
<inzaghi89> panic_at_school, nie
<panic_at_school> czyli nazywanie plików support::types-int.c odpada :|
<inzaghi89> no, odpada
<BlessJah> panic_at_school: zrób katalog od namespace i w nim pliki z kodem
<BlessJah> zakładając, że support to namespace, plik powinien mieć rozszerzenie cpp
<panic_at_school> support to nie namespace
<panic_at_school> po prostu to jest wsparcie dla pewnych rozwiązań - tak troche modułowo napisane
<panic_at_school> no moze wcale nie modulowo bo nie da sie wybierac, ale sobie pooddzielalem
<panic_at_school> mam teraz -> apl.support.types.t.string.c
<Wizard> o_O
<marcin1988> witam. Zainstalowałem najnowszego debiana 6.0.3 i co dalej mam robić. Jak zainstalować stery od broadcom bo mi nie wykrywa wifi?
<marcin1988> prosze o pomoc
<Wizard> marcin1988, możesz na przykład zapytać na #debian-pl
<marcin1988> Wizard: tutaj tez mają co niektórzy debiana
<Wizard> nie, tutaj mają ubuntu
<Wizard> musiało ci się pomylić z #debian-pl
<marcin1988> jakie polecenie na wejście do tego pokoju?
<Wizard>  /join
<marcin1988> dzięki
<Wizard> proszę
<Wizard> a tam mu i tak nikt nie odpowie, bo tam nikt nie ma debiana
<Wizard> witamy na #freenode-pl
<Dreadlish> yyy?
<Wizard> każą mu zainstalować archa i sobie rozwali komputer i powie "ale linux jest do dupy!"
<Dreadlish> Wizard: panie, nie jeździj
<Dreadlish> archem sobie kompa nie rozpierzielisz
<Dreadlish> daj mi jeden przykład niedającego się przywrócić do życia kompa po próbie stawiania archa
<Dreadlish> bo nie widziałem żadnego
<Dreadlish> a każdy zainstaluje kto przestrzega jednej zasady
<Dreadlish> RTFM
<Dreadlish> i robi backupy :)
<Wizard> a widzisz
<Dreadlish> jak próbuje to stawiać człowiek, który jest nauczony do wciskania enter gdzie popadnie to potem narzeka
<Wizard> przecientny bałwan (czy nawet bauwan, w tym wypadku) co się pyta o sterowniki do wifi by pewnie dał radę
<Wizard> rozpierdzielić w droooobnyyy mak :)
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> dysk sobie wyczyści najwyżej
<Dreadlish> firmware-bcm80211
<Dreadlish> albo firmware-brcmsmac
<Dreadlish> kij wie jak to się tam na debianie nazywa
<Dreadlish> ale znając ich to firmware-bcm80211 jeszcze sie nie zmieniło
<Wizard> nie wiem, grzecznie poszedł :]
<Dreadlish> no widać
<Wizard> meh, życie jest piękne
<Dreadlish> bardzo.
<Wizard> wiesz co Dreadlish, mnie to się już znudziło wysłuchiwanie takich głupot, które se można w góglu znaleźć
<Dreadlish> mółie
<Dreadlish> mówie*
<Dreadlish> RTFM :)
<Dreadlish> nie ma firmware
<Dreadlish> nie pojedzie
<Wizard> jak chodziłem do szkoły, to uczyli czytania ze zrozumieniem w podstawówce
<Dreadlish> u mnie też
<Dreadlish> nie wiem jak teraz
<Wizard> jak mój brat chodził, to była "nowa matura" i tam trzeba było czytać ze zrozumieniem na maturze
<Wizard> teraz, to pewnie trzeba wiedzieć, w którym ręku się długopis trzyma
<Dreadlish> za niedługo trzeba będzie wiedzieć, czy się jest na maturze
<Wizard> :]
<Dreadlish> mi do matury "jeszcze kawałek"
<Dreadlish> to się dowiem co znowu ministerstwo wymyśli
<Wizard> o, to będziesz zdawał nową
<Dreadlish> tak
<Wizard> czytanie ze zrozumieniem, pamiętam
<Wizard> pamiętaj*
<Dreadlish> pamiętam
<Wizard> i tego, zakreślanie właściwych odpowiedzi
<Dreadlish> i to jeszcze boldem i z podkreśleniem napisane
<Dreadlish> i o przeniesieniu odpowiedzi na kartę odpowiedzi
<Dreadlish> bo inaczej nie zaliczą
<Wizard> bo się w szablonie rozwiązania nie zmieści
<Dreadlish> ale tak patrząc to z roku na rok jakoś ten "poziom" maleje
<Wizard> nie wydaje mi sie
<Wizard> po prostu ty wiesz coraz więcej
<Wizard> z drugiej strony, coś w tym jest :|
<Wizard> ludzie po gimnazjum, to jest olbrzymi skok jakościowy
<Wizard> a raczej upadek, nie skok
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> w ogóle - po grzyba to gimnazjum...
<Wizard> bo ci, co do gimnazjum nie chodzili, to jeszcze myślą, nawet jak czegoś nie wiedzą, to sobie umieją znaleźć, itd
<Wizard> a w gimnazjum chyba się oceny dostaje za przychodzenie do szkoły, czy coś, bo ci ludzie często muszą mieć podane na dłoni wszystko
<Dreadlish> w tym całym gimnazjum się w zasadzie nic nie robi
<m477_> cheers
<Dreadlish> pierwszą klasę się powtarza całą podstawówkę w zasadzie
<m477_> ahh pifko :-)
<Dreadlish> m477_: na zdrowie
<Wizard> najlepszy był chłopak (student, ostatni rok, magisterka), który był na praktykach.. zapytany czemu od dwóch dni nic nie zrobił z przydzielonym mu zadaniem odpowiedział, że go tego na studiach nie uczyli
<Dreadlish> drugą klasę "cośtam się uczy"
<Dreadlish> trzecia klasa to powtarzanie drugiej i pierwszej
<Wizard> lol
<Dreadlish> a na końcu i tak człowiek nic nie potrafi
<Wizard> a liceum skrócili.. no tak
<bastetmilo> jak ja się ciesze że mnie ten bajzel ominął
<Wizard> albo - jak ja kończyłem szkołę techniczną, to robiłem pracę dyplomową i miałem obronę po maturze
<Dreadlish> mnie nic nie mija
<Wizard> mój brat miał teoretyczny egzamin z regułek, które oczywiście rył na blachę
<Dreadlish> wszystkie reformy co robią na mój rocznik dowalają =.=
<bastetmilo> szkoda w sumie dzieciaczków
<Dreadlish> w ciągu 12 lat nauki robić z ludzi 2 razy tych najgorszych debili
<Dreadlish> przychodzi 6 klasa "arystokracja" podstawówki i w 1 gimnazjum robi się z nich debili
<Dreadlish> liceum w zasadzie to samo
<m477_> 25h bez snu ;/
<bastetmilo> m477_: wytrzymasz 48h?
<Dreadlish> on - możliwie
<m477_> ja tu nie bije rekordow :(
<Dreadlish> chwałą bogu że jutro nie siedzę w tej gimbusiarni za długo
<m477_> ;D
<m477_> ja mam do marca wolne ez
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> wywalili cię z uczelni?
<m477_> Wizard: raczej zakonczylem juz semestr
<Wizard> same kujony
<Wizard> dobra, idę smażyć
<Wizard> pa :*
<m477_>  c==B
<Bianko> hey dobrze zrobię jak kupię trackballa ?
<Dreadlish> e?
<Bianko> używa może ktoś ? proszę o opinię :)
<Bianko> Dreadlish: cześć :D
<Dreadlish> a po grzyba ci trackball?
<Bianko> Dreadlish: nie wiem z ciekawości :F
<Bianko> nie ma filmików na necie jak używają do pracy i ciężko mi wyrobić sobie opinię
<Bianko> jem pałeczkami to i może trackball mi przypasuje :D
<panic_at_school> zawału bym dostał :|
<panic_at_school> otworzyłem drzwi i zobaczyłem na klatce coś małego w białej sukience :| ring mi sie przypomniał normalnie
<panic_at_school> drugie zdziwko - ministrant
<panic_at_school> myśl - "o kur* ksiądz!"
<foreste> czesc
<Bianko> foreste: cześć ci
<xaxes_> panic_at_school, ja nie wpuściłem księdza
<panic_at_school> no ja też
<panic_at_school> znaczy, sie nie wypychał, po prostu miał już zapisane moje mieszkanie na czarnej liście :|
<BlessJah> panic_at_school: zostawił ci wędzonego karpia na wycieraczce?
<Wizard> Bianko, ja używam trackballa
<Wizard> Bianko, dobra rzecz, kiedy się siedzi z komputerem na kocu, podłodze, fotelu, czy czymś takim
<Wizard> ogólnie działa na każdej powierzchni, wliczając powietrze
<Wizard> kupiłem tylko dlatego, że nienawidzę tych głaskaczek w laptopach a myszki nie działają w terenie
<panic_at_school> najciekawsze, ze u nas nie chodzili ministraci zapowiadajac ksedza kilka dni przed
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> u mnie nie chodził jeszcze nikt
<panic_at_school> wyszedl z zalozenia, ze na mszy sie ludzie dowiedzą
<Wizard> no to chyba dobrze
<panic_at_school> no i połowa blogu TAAAAAKIEEEEE oczy na jego widok -> O.O
<Wizard> po co ksiądz komuś, kto nie chodzi do kościoła?
<qermit> Wizard: użyj kinekta
<panic_at_school> *połowa bloku*
<Wizard> qermit, a są stery pod linucha? :>
<qermit> panic_at_school: połowa blogu?
<qermit> Wizard: stery są od ...
<qermit> wyszły 2 tygodnie chyba po wypuszczeniu kinecta
<Wizard> spoko
<Wizard> i co, będę machał do laptopa?
<qermit> językiem będziesz sterował
<qermit> a w łóżku to nie powiem czym
 * Wizard *plask*
<Wizard> jedzie ktoś na zimowisko linuksowe?
<Wizard> właśnie dostałem maila, że dwa wykłady odowałali
<Wizard> no jasne, a kaska leci
<Wizard> ja to chociaż napisałem maila, że nie będę prowadził wykładu *przed* opublikowaniem agendy
<Bianko> zimowisko h m m
<qermit> Wizard: gdzie co kiedy
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie poprowadzisz wykładu???
<Wizard> nie :(
<BlessJah> qermit: odpal kinectwa, odpal irca writera i co tam masz, zobaczymy ile wytrzymasz machając łapami
<Wizard> wycofałem się
<bastetmilo> Wizard: a o czym miałeś mówić?
<Wizard> o gnome
<bastetmilo> a coś więcej?
<Wizard> "jak oswoić gnome 3", czy jakoś tak
<Wizard> garść historii, krótka prezentacja i omówienie środowiska
<Wizard> w sensie pokazanie co, jak i gdzie
<Wizard> tak, żeby zachęcić, popróbować samemu potem w domu
<Wizard> + obalanie durnych mitów głupich ubuntowców i innych psioczycieli internetowcyh
<bastetmilo> czyli mogło być ciekawie
<Wizard> mogło
<bastetmilo> i wycofałeś sie tylko dlatego, że nie ma agendy?
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> wycofałem się, bo nie mam czasu się przygotować porządnie
<bastetmilo> ach
<Wizard> a nie będę odwalał fuszery i pokazywał zrzutów ekranu
<Wizard> w końcu nazwiskiem się pod tym podpisuję
<Blondinio> tylko dlatego że miał być w więzieniu ?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: hehe. Ja widziałam pare razy jak się prezentacje w czasie konferencji pisało :)
<Wizard> ta, też widziałem
<Blondinio> hmmm
<Wilczek> Blondinio: Nad czym rozważasz?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: więc jakby to... nie ma się co przejmować lekkim nie przygotowaniem :)
<Wizard> no ale bym się pod tym przecież nazwiskiem podpisał i imieniem, trochę słabo
<bastetmilo> Ojtam
<Wizard> może za rok
<Blondinio> Wizard: dasz rade nie jesteś pułkownikiem :D
<Wizard> wymyśliłem sobie właśnie temat
<bastetmilo> to zimowisko zawsze jest w Pucku?
<Wizard> nie wiem
<bastetmilo> ja sie zastanawiam, czmeu to zawsze musi być drugi koniec Polski
<bastetmilo> kurde, nawet WordCampa chcą w jakiejś Gdyni czy Gdańsku zrobić
<Wizard> bez sensu
<Wizard> to chyba już Płock byłby lepszy
<bastetmilo> Poznań, Łódź - jest OK.
<bastetmilo> Najlepiej Wrocław.
<Wizard> o, Łódź by mi bardzo pasowała
<Wizard> Vorbis aż sie wystraszył :D
<BlessJah> Wizard: to może u ciebie?
<BlessJah> parapetówa i oswajanie g3?
 * BlessJah męczył się kilka dni z g3
<BlessJah> niestety nie przemówiło do mnie to środowisko
<Wizard> słyszałem, że anarchiści będą utrzymywać gnome 2
<Wizard> bazują na rpmach rhela? :>
<BlessJah> coś w aur jest
<xaxes_> chodzi o mate?
<BlessJah> nom
<Wizard> tak, japoński karateka Jajamiomate
<BlessJah> I've made a GNOME2 fork. I've called it "Mate".
<BlessJah> My english is not so good. And so, maybe I can not give support in English.
<xaxes_> Wizard, nie ma takiego imienia :P
<xaxes_> no to projekt udupiony :D
<BlessJah> troszkę martwi mnie to "my english is not so good"
<BlessJah> 'i've obtained latest gnome2 sources and done git clone, now i need your help to make it working'
<Blondinio> masa dziwnych upiększeń lol
<Blondinio> desktop powinien wyglądać jak galaktyka z folderami zamiast gwiazd w środku kosz-czarna dziura ....  ^^
<Wizard> BlessJah, co za idiota
<Wizard> wziąłby srpmy z rhela, to by nawet miał łaty od rhela
<Wizard> samo by się utrzymywało, przez następne 6 czy 7 lat
<Wizard> ale nie, on gita będzie klonował
<Wizard> jak modnie, jak archowo!
<Wizard> a myślenia zero
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie idiota, młody i gniewny po prostu
<Wizard> witamy w linuksie :D
<Wizard> no to może mu od starego radę przekaż ;]
<Wizard> żeby się to chociaż kupy trzymało
<Dreadlish> Wizard: proszę z deka możesz się odrąbać od tego archa?
<Wizard> bo tak się składa, że redhat np. zatrudnia programistów gnoma, to nawet by miało ręce i nogi
<BlessJah> Wizard: rhel udostepnia kod?
<Wizard> no ba
<Voldenet> to, że coś ma ręce i nogi, to nie oznacza, że wszystko jest w porządku
<BlessJah> wystarczyloby PKBUILDy pisać
<BlessJah> Wizard: gdzie? spróbuję swoich sił
<Wizard> na ftpie swoim
<Wizard> zaraz ci coś podrzucę
<BlessJah> ¿Te gustaría traducir el sitio web de MATE en inglés? Puedo hacerlo para ti.
<Wizard> http://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/RebuildSRPM
<BlessJah> ten sam wątek
<BlessJah> Wizard: weź przestań, ta dokumentacja (całokształt) jest żałosna
<Wizard> ale działa
<Wizard> a ten artykuł jest dobry na początek do srpmów
<BlessJah> jak coś znajdziesz, to czasami działa
<Wizard> przeczytaj, zobacz te źródła i popróbuj sam, ew. pomóż tamtemu łosiowi
<BlessJah> klient czy workstation
<Wizard> spece są proste
<Wizard> workstation
<Wizard> Dreadlish, a co ja znów złego o archu powiedziałem?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> przeczytaj od twojego "co za idiota"
<BlessJah> jaki numer miał ostatni gnome2?
<Wizard> to o tym ludku
<Wizard> hmm, 2.32, tak mi się wydaje
<Wizard> rhel 6.2 ma 2.28.2
<BlessJah> no widzę
<BlessJah> Wizard: jaki firefox jest w centku/rhel 6?
<Wizard> 3.6.2ileś+łaty
<Wizard> działa ten ze strony
<Wizard> w sensie ten najnowszy
<BlessJah> w repo jest 3.6?
<Wizard> tak
<BlessJah> ten sam co w 5
<Wizard> w 5 chyba był starszy, chociaż dawno nie widziałem 5
<BlessJah> na co zresztą zwróciłem uwagę
<BlessJah> tak, tak, starszy oczywiście
<BlessJah> ale 3.6 ma chyba ponad rok czy jakoś tak
<Wizard> 5 dostaje cały czas aktualizacje, więc możliwe, żr w 5.7 jest najnowszy 3.6
<Thorbiern> O czym gadaćie?
<Wizard> btw, 3.6 nadal dostaje poprawki od mozilli, także nie widzę w tym nic złego
<Wizard> o firefoksie 3.6
<marcin123> siemano
<Wizard> cześć marcin123
<marcin123> słuchajcie czemu po instalacji gnome shell mam niekompletny pulpit jak tez literki opcji menu itp
<marcin123> mam ubuntu 11.10
<marcin123> help me
<Wizard> instalowałeś paczkę gnome-shell, czy gnome?
<marcin123> gnome-shell tak wpisałem i zainstalowałem
<marcin123> górnego paska nie mam tylko poobcinane literki, niekompletne słowa
<BlessJah> Wizard: jeśli dobrze zrozumiałem, to ściągam src.rpm, potem cośtam środowisku szykuję
<BlessJah> a potem rpmbuild --rebuild
<BlessJah> tak?
<Wizard> tak
<Wizard> właściwie, to na redhatach/fedorach wszystko już masz pod ręką
<Wizard> marcin123 jest bardzo niecierpliwy :)
<Wizard> BlessJah, na nie-redhatach pewnie możesz rozpakować źródła, przerobić spece na swoje PKGBUILDY i spróbować
<BlessJah> hum... wiesz, bo to wygląda, jakby gnome-common mi się już zbudowało
<BlessJah> jak dziwnie by to nie brzmiało
<BlessJah> najpierw kolacja
<BlessJah> potem gnome2
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> ja w ogóle nie widzę takiej paczki, jak gnome-common
<BlessJah> http://ftp.redhat.com/pub/redhat/linux/enterprise/6Workstation/en/os/SRPMS/gnome-common-2.28.0-1.1.el6.src.rpm
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7864yzo> (at ftp.redhat.com)
<BlessJah> trochę po subdirach błądziłem i trafiłem tam
<BlessJah> nie wiem gdzie ty patrzysz
<Wizard> khm
<Wizard> rpm -qa | grep gnome-common
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah> rpm jest
<Wizard> aaa, bo ja instalowałem z livecd zaraz jak 6.0 wyszło
<Wizard> i pewnie nie wszystko mam
<Szatan> Wilczek: ping
<Szatan> Wilczek: jak będziesz żyw to pisz do piekła
<Wizard> :]
<Voldenet> mój pacman zjada waszego rpma
<Voldenet> ( `<
<Voldenet> ( `-
<Voldenet> ( `<
<Voldenet> ( `-
<Dreadlish> mój pacman zjada co mu dadzą
<Dreadlish> C
<Dreadlish> c
<Dreadlish> C
<Dreadlish> c
<Dreadlish> C
<Dreadlish> c
<Voldenet> 1st
<Voldenet> chyba mam źle ustawiony zegarek
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> jest 22:34 zdzichu
<Wizard> hmm
<Voldenet> dopiero 22:34, a ja zmęczony jakbym 5h dzisiaj spał
<Wizard> a, co mi tam :D
<Dreadlish> Wizard: też cię kocham
<Wizard> wklej.org!
<BlessJah> Wizard: +q
<BlessJah> voldenet nie ma autojoina
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: może jeszcze frytki do tego?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: i małą colę
<Dreadlish> i czizburgera
<Dreadlish> bo zgłodniałem
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: też cie totalitaryzm wykopał? :D
<Voldenet> Tak, powiedział żebym zjeżdżał z tym swoim komunizmem
<Dreadlish> komunizm
<Voldenet> To nie komuna
<Voldenet> to FLOSS
 * Dreadlish sie uśmiał
<Dreadlish> że jest taki pan co go wywalili z #archlinux-pl i się teraz mści na wszystkich
<Voldenet> przecież wszyscy wiemy, że arch ssie po same kule i ogólnie to ubuntu wymiata
<Dreadlish> niestety, wons  nie je gówna
<Voldenet> ps. to prawda
<Dreadlish> ps. to potwierdzona prawda
<Wizard> qermit, ogarniasz tu trochę, jak mnie nie ma?
<Dreadlish> Wizard: on ogarnia
<Dreadlish> ale nie kopie za byle gówno
<BlessJah> Wizard: ^ przekleńśtwa i podważanie autorytetu
<bastetmilo> Wizard: jak Cię tu nie ma nikt nie ogrania
<bastetmilo> *ogarnia
<Wizard> :/
<Voldenet> 'podważanie autorytetu'
<Voldenet> :D
<Wizard> jakiego znów autorytetu?
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> mama
<Dreadlish> czuje coś że będę miał miły wieczorek
<Wizard> bastetmilo, jak ja jestem, to też nie
<Voldenet> ...przekleństwa
<BlessJah> Wizard: jak masz małpę to się normalnie strach bać
<BlessJah> Voldenet: jeszcze nie ma 23
<BlessJah> a u nas można od 23
<Wizard> tja, tylko w majty nie narób ;P
<Wizard> bastetmilo, cóż, lipa trochę
<Dreadlish> :D
<Voldenet> A co, sugerujesz, że jest jakaś grupa która nie przeklina?
<Wizard> nn52 tu jeszcze zagląda?
<Voldenet> Nie licząc niemowląt
<Dreadlish> Wizard: zagląda
<Dreadlish> once/twice a day
<bastetmilo> Wizard: wielka lipa.
<Voldenet> A propos, gdzie ja przeklinałem?
<Voldenet> albo Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> BlessJah ma przywidzenia po komorze gazowniczej
<Dreadlish> Wilku: o/
<Dreadlish> bo go tam nie wsadzili
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> nieśmieszny żarcik
<Wilku> Dreadlish: o/
<Voldenet> a mnie rozbawił
<Voldenet> Wilku: o/
<Dreadlish> Wilku: sprawdzałem, czy cię nie ma tam gdzie jesteś
<Voldenet> Dreadlish: nieśmieszny żart to by był "卐" i o/ obok siebie
 * Dreadlish mina łode?
<Wizard> Voldenet, heil się robi prawą ręką, nieuku
<Dreadlish> Wizard: aj tam
<Voldenet> Wizard: ale to był widok od tyłu
<Wilku> Voldenet: o/
<Voldenet> Wilku: tak naprawdę to się pomyliłem
<Wizard> znaczy, wypinasz się do kanału, Voldenet?
<Voldenet> krwawi me serce i płacze ma dusza, wybacz mi
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> na miekko
<Voldenet> ups
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: a ty sobie ubij pianę z żółtek
<Voldenet> Wizard: tak naprawdę to się pomyliłem
<Voldenet> Wilku: to miało być do czarnoksiężnika
<Voldenet> tab-completion fail
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> 32mb ramu
<BlessJah> niezłe
<Dreadlish> kernel ubuntu nawet się nie załaduje
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: ubuntu może nie
<Dreadlish> == to nie jest system dla każdego
<Voldenet> w ogóle 2.6 na 32M ramu pójdzie?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> jak wykroisz mu wszystko
<Dreadlish> to może coś ruszy
<Dreadlish> mati75 stawiał kiedyś cały sys na 32mb ramu
<Voldenet> ja 2.4 tylko na 32M odpalałem
<Dreadlish> z kernelem 3.0
<Voldenet> huh, ostro krojony musiał być :)
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> był xorg
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> i xterm z odpalonym htopem
<Voldenet> nie xfree86?
<BlessJah> pieprzycie, ja stress testy na 18 mega zapluskwionego ramu puszczałem
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: ubiłeś tą pianę z żółtek?
<Voldenet> :D
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: trzepię jeszcze
<Dreadlish> to ją bij
<Dreadlish> jak ubijesz to włącz komputer
<Voldenet> /topic BlessJah │ Dreadlish: trzepię jeszcze
<Dreadlish> :DDD
<Wilku> :D
<Dreadlish> ale to nie tutaj
<Dreadlish> bo zaraz by była hańba
<BlessJah> u was się nie trzepie białek?
<Dreadlish> bo tu trzeba mówić, że wszystko jest dobrze
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: mówie o żółtkach nie o białkach
<BlessJah> wiem że mówisz o żółtkach
<Dreadlish> białek się nie trzebie
<Dreadlish> trzepie*
<Dreadlish> robi się z nich pianę
<BlessJah> no tak
<BlessJah> ubić można, ale można i utrzepać
<BlessJah> no tak, wy miastowe, u was się na pole nie wychodzi, tylko przed komputerem siedzi
<Dreadlish> a ty wieśniak co nie potrafi żółtek ubić
<Dreadlish> ta?
<Blondinio> 0o
<Dreadlish> Blondinio: ciii
<xaxes_> jest tu jakiś user weechata?
 * mati75 
<xaxes_> bo nie wiem gdzie on mi wywalił plik :x
<xaxes_> pobrałem sobie animca przez bota na rizonie i nie wiem gdzie to teraz jest
<mati75> ~/.weechat?
<mati75> albo w ~
<xaxes_> właśnie nie
<mati75> tam gdzie byłeś jak odpaliłeś weechat
<xaxes_> też ni
<mati75> to nie mam pojęcia
<xaxes_> może byłem w /dev/null? :D
<mati75> :D
 * Dreadlish 
<xaxes_> ahh, mam
<xaxes_> .weechat/xfer
<Thorbjorn> jak nazywa się ta przeglądarka z konsoli?
<Biszkopcik> Thorbjorn: lynx
<Thorbjorn> dziękować
<xaxes_> a myślałem, że links
<xaxes_> czas się nauczyć stawiać przecinki, bo coś mi nie wychodzi :s
<bastetmilo> 1st
<xaxes_> 2nd
<Thorbjorn> 3
<termi> 4
<Wilku> 5
<bastetmilo> doliczcie do 10
<xaxes_> zepsułeś :S
<bastetmilo> łaś
<xaxes_> ica
<xaxes_> kurde, fail :/
<xaxes_> laśica wyszło, no trudno
<bastetmilo> i co z tą łasicą? :)
<xaxes_> umarła
<xaxes_> i poszła trollować na ircu
<xaxes_> teraz ma nic xaxes_
<xaxes_> *nick
<BlessJah> .1
<bastetmilo> .1?
<dweller> 10
<dweller> ;)
#ubuntu-pl 2012-01-11
<lena> dziewiczy wpis :)
<lena> cześć, żyje ktoś?
<dweller> sup ppl
<lena> wporzo
<m477_> ^^
<m477_> ;/
<m477_> :))
<Wizard> ohai
<m477_> Wizard:  :)
<Thorbjorn> Cześć
<Wizard> cześć Thorbjorn
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: to prawda, że bez znajomości angielskiego nie dam rady nauczyć programować się w niczym?
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> chociaż odetniesz się od wielu źródeł pomocy
<Thorbjorn> ale spokojnie podłapie podstawy, prawda?
<Wizard> tak
<djmentos> Thorbjorn, w logo dasz rade :]
<djmentos> tam komendy są po polsku
<Thorbjorn> co to logo jest?
<djmentos> taki rzułf
<djmentos> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logo_%28j%C4%99zyk_programowania%29
<Thorbjorn> badziew  jakiś
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Thorbjorn> zastanawiam się pomiędzy pthon/php
<djmentos> sam jesteś badziew
<djmentos> język zrobiony w nasa
<djmentos> a nie jakiś grubasów zakąszających się pizzą
<Thorbjorn> ale do czego on mi potrzebny? do jezdżenia żółwiem?
<djmentos> tak
<djmentos> i sterowania pojazdami na marsie
<djmentos> generalnie z php nie powinienes mieć większych problemów, jakas ksiązka i umiesz po paru dniach
<Thorbjorn> a jest to przydatne w ogóle?
<djmentos> no używa sie przy robieniu skryptow pod ww, klienckie tez da sie robic, ale to tak jak czyszczenie kanalizacji szczoteczką do zębów
<djmentos> chociaz zaraz zlecą się pythonowcy, powiedzą ze php smierdzi i że to wlasnie pythona używa się obecnie na 90% serwerów na świecie
<Thorbjorn> ;-)
<shpaq> mornin'
<Thorbjorn> shpaq:
<Thorbjorn> siemcia
<Thorbjorn> djmentos: byłem na #python pytać o jakąś książkę po polskiemu.
<Thorbjorn> Kazali mi się nauczyć angielskiego.
<Thorbjorn> To tak jakbyś poszedł srać, a tam facet
<djmentos> to niech się pocałują w dupę
<djmentos> Polacy nie gęsi i swój jezyk mają.
<Thorbjorn> Ci mówi, że masz sobie sam papier zrobić
<djmentos> nom
<Thorbjorn> bo innego nie ma.
<Thorbjorn> Powiem Ci, że python w sumie chyba nie jest zły.
<Thorbjorn> Php natomiast ma większy rynek zbyu przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje
<Thorbjorn> zbytu*
<djmentos> nie znam angielskiego, znam delphi, cpp, php, js, sql i mase innych pierdol, a po angielsku umiem powiedziec 'wypierdalaj' i jest mi z tym zupełnie dobrze
<djmentos> pythona chwalą, nigdy nie używalem, nie wypowiadam się
<Thorbjorn> djmentos: *.*
<Thorbjorn> Już Cię lubię!
<djmentos> jasne sytuacje czynią przyjaciół ;d
<Thorbjorn> nie, nie
<Thorbjorn> skąd jesteś ;D
<djmentos> gd
<Thorbjorn> gd ;>?
<djmentos> gdansk
<Thorbjorn> ;(
<Thorbjorn> Mam wódkę, a nie mam z kim się napić.
<Thorbjorn> Można na query?
<djmentos> pij do lustra, mi się świetnie gada z tym po drugiej stronie
<djmentos> ta
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: żeby wyświetlać pliki html trzeba apache zainstalować o.O?
<Thorbjorn> tphu nie html tylko php
<jacekowski> djmentos: bo jestes glupi
<jacekowski> djmentos: angielski przydalby ci sie najbardziej z tych wszystkich
<jacekowski> a polowy pewnie nie znasz dobrze i tak
<Thorbjorn> jacekowski: ;D
<Thorbjorn> Cześć w ogóle.
<Wizard> heh
<Thorbjorn> vim umi kolorować php?
<Thorbjorn> bo nano nie umi
<Wizard> vim umi
<Wizard> vim koloruje większość języków
<Wizard> druga sprawa jak to robi ;)
<Thorbjorn> a nie w sumi nano też umi
<Thorbjorn> kuźwa nawet z książki przepisać nie umiem ...
<Wizard> djmentos, delphi to język?
<Wizard> jakoś mi się nie wydaje
<Thorbjorn> Nie ma go na uczelnie poszedł.
<Wizard> o, kolejny student, co umi
<Thorbjorn> http://paste.debian.net/151829/
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: co tu jest źle?
<Wizard> nie znam php, po co mi ten chłam?
<Thorbjorn> nie wiem
<Wizard> no ja właśnie też nie wiem :D
<Wizard> Thorbjorn, wlep co rzuca
<Thorbjorn> Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_ECHO in /var/www/sites/yoyo.pl/n/a/naukaphp3/kalendarzk.php on line 3
<Wizard> Thorbjorn, pewnie nagłówek masz zjebany
<Wizard> na pewno powinna tam być spacja?
<Wizard> masz włączone php w serwerze www?
<Wizard> działa to z konsoli?
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Thorbjorn> nie denerwuj mnie
<Thorbjorn> spacje wsadziłem pomiedzy <? a php
<Wizard> no też pytam, czy na pewno powinna być tam spacja?
<Thorbjorn> nie powinna już jej nie ma i skrypt działa
<Thorbjorn> Tabakę czekoladową sobie kupiłem
<Wizard> i nawet nie podziękujesz?
<Wizard> niewdzięczny gnój :>
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Thorbjorn> wcześniej obczaiłem
<Thorbjorn> Czytam jakąś pierdołę o php
<Wilku> Thorbjorn: bumblebee developer? Oni też loffciają stawianie spacji :P
<Thorbjorn> ta, no gumtree
<Thorbjorn> a bumbleebe co to jest?
<Thorbjorn> o tego transformersa Ci chodzi?
<Thorbjorn> On miał devów jakichś? o.O
<Wizard> ta, i w php był pisany
<Wizard> dlatego był garbusem
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Thorbjorn> dziwny ten język
<Wilku> :D
<Thorbjorn> Btw ten transformers nie był garbusem tylko fordem mustangiem
<Wilku> Wtf is transformer? ;x
<djmentos> Wizard, to nie język
<djmentos> język to paskal obdżektowy
<TheNumb> Kto? Co? Gdzie? Jak?
<TheNumb> Delphi?
<TheNumb> Lazarus? :P
<djmentos> <Wizard> djmentos, delphi to język?
<Wizard> no właśnie
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> czepiam się, ale ktoś musi
<djmentos> lux
<djmentos> usowa
<TheNumb> nie miałem backloga ;<
<TheNumb> W ogóle, ktoś jeszcze rzeźbi w delphi/lazarusie?
<Wizard> nawet nie wiem co to jest lazarus :)
<qermit> http://forum.ovh.pl/showthread.php?t=14844
<Wizard> ale pewnie obj-pascal jest antyczny dość
<Wizard> LOL
<BlessJah> Wizard: pascal to bardzo porzadny jezyk
<BlessJah> pierwszy program napisalem w pascalu
<Wizard> ja któryś z kolei, lubiłem pascala za prostotę i możliwości
<Wizard> ale zawsze mnie irytowało to co i w C - niemożność deklaracji zmiennych w miejscu z czapy
<Wizard> zawsze na początku bloku
<Wizard> i weź to potem czytaj
<Wizard> skaczą w tę i wewtę
<BlessJah> c99 nie ma juz deklaracji gdziekolwiek?
<BlessJah> btw, przed 99 w for mozna bylo jedynie inicjalizowac licznik, deklaracja musiala byc na poczatku bloku, prawda?
<Wizard> znaczy ludzie czasem pisali tak, że zaczynali klamerkę w miejscu z dupy
<Wizard> ale to wyglądało.. dziwnie
<BlessJah> no ja tez czasem klamerke w miejscu z dupy stawiam, jak zmienna potrzebuje ciut dluzej niz jedna petla, ale na cholere mi ona kilka instrukcji za petla
<Wizard> no właśnie
<BlessJah> co właśnie?
<BlessJah> potem nagle mi się namnoży tych int i; i co?
<BlessJah> unikalna nazwa dla każdego licznika czegokolwiek?
<qermit> Wizard: nie martw sie, kompilator nie jest gupi
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie rozumiem czy "no właśnie" miało wyrażać aprobatę czy wprost przeciwnie
<BlessJah> qermit: zależy który
<Wizard> aprobatę
<Wizard> zmienne powinny mieć jak najmniejszy zasięg
<BlessJah> i długość nazw wprost proporcjonalną do zasięgu
<jacekowski> kupilem sobie zabawke
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: g arducopter
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: arducopter - Arduino-based autopilot for mulitrotor craft, from ...: <http://code.google.com/p/arducopter/>
<BlessJah> jacekowski: znowu???
<jacekowski> ta
<BlessJah> ej, weź zapakuj te, którymi się już nie bawisz, w pudło i wyslij mi tu, do polski
<jacekowski> no wlasnie sie zastanawialem
<jacekowski> ale wiekszosc ktorymi sie nie bawie juz jest zuzywa albo popsuta
<BlessJah> rozwydrzony bahor jestes, zabawki sie szanuje
<BlessJah> :]
<BlessJah> taki sid
<jacekowski> jak sie zuzywaja to nie moja wina
<jacekowski> jeszcze musze akumulatorki kupic
<BlessJah> jacekowski: arducopter to helikopter czy jedynie kontroler?
<jacekowski> ardupilot to kontroler
<jacekowski> arducopter to wszystko
<jacekowski> jakos tak
<jacekowski> ale oni sie polaczyli
<jacekowski> wiec to jedno i to samo
<BlessJah> i to lata na autopilocie?
<jacekowski> tez potrafi
<jacekowski> albo zdalnie sterowane radiem
<jacekowski> albo lata na autopilocie
<jacekowski> albo mieszane jakies tryby
<jacekowski> albo zdalnie sterowane przez komorke jak sie modul dolozy
<jacekowski> ale moj jeszcze nie latal
<jacekowski> wczoraj odpalilem silniczki
<jacekowski> na 20% mocy okolo
<jacekowski> bo powyzej moj zasilacz wymiekal
<jacekowski> a akumulatorow jeszcze nie mam
<jacekowski> jak zadziala wszystko to bede sie zastanawial jak to zrobic na spalinowe
<qermit> nie opłaca sie
<jacekowski> no nie wiem
<jacekowski> akumulator to kolo 500gram
<jacekowski> silnik spalinowy to kolo 200g za taki 0.5PS
<jacekowski> do tego pradnica jakas 200g
<jacekowski> i paliwa doloze kolejne 200-300g
<jacekowski> i mam niewiele wyzsza wage ale nielimitowany prawie ze czas lotu
<jacekowski> ew. mala bateryjka zeby w razie awarii miec troche mocy zeby w miare kontrolowanie wyladowac
<Wizard> heh
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nielimitowany?
<BlessJah> ile lata na baterii a ile na 200g paliwa?
<BlessJah> Wizard: teraz widzę że z dupy strony zaczynałem, bo czytałem Makefile, zamias *.spec
<Wizard> no przecież ci mówiłem wczoraj, żebyś patrzył w spece
<BlessJah> myślałem że chodzi o inne spece
<jacekowski> BlessJah: na baterii 10 minut
<qermit> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<BlessJah> słabo
<jacekowski> BlessJah: typowe
<BlessJah> a na silniku i paliwie?
<jacekowski> a silnik hmm, nie wiem
<jacekowski> zakladajac ze sprawnosc ma 4x gorsza niz normalny benzynowy
<jacekowski> to powinien polatac z godzine
<jacekowski> przynajmniej
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> ile paliwo do tego kosztule?
<BlessJah> 100g?
<jacekowski> 2x co normalna benzyna
<BlessJah> to nie ma tragedii
<jacekowski> ale udalo mi sie kupic baterie
<BlessJah> nagraj ladowanie przy silnym bocznym wietrze
<BlessJah> na rzece
<BlessJah> po crash teście z gołębiem
<BlessJah> \o/
<BlessJah> zabawki najczęściej psują się w ciągu pierwszych kilku dni od kupienia
<BlessJah> Wizard: trololo, zbudowałem bc z srpm (bez nakładania patchy na razie)
<Wizard> bc?
<Wizard> ten klakulator konsolkowy?
<qermit> bc?
<m477_> bc?
<TheNumb> bc?
<monter> ; o
<Wizard> Monter, że tak z innej beki walnę, zainstalowałeś sobie już polski słownik? :>
<BlessJah> bc, ten kalkulator konsolowy
<BlessJah> szukałem ładnej paczki, która produkuje niewielką liczbę plików, żebym był w stanie organoleptycznie ocenić poprawność budowy paczki
<Monter> Wizard, hmm o co Ci chodzi?
<m477_> bc?
<TheNumb> bc?
<Dreadlish> bc.
<m477_> źle artykułujesz, powinienes zapytać się tak:
<m477_> bc?
<Dreadlish> bc?
<BlessJah> powtórzce to jeszcze ze trzy razy
<BlessJah> tak dla pewnosci
<Dreadlish> koniecznie!
<m477_> :)
<m477_> polej
<djmentos> bc?
<TheNumb> djmentos: za późno. Teraz ten tekst jest już corny.
<djmentos> Mrzyj.
<xaxes_> djmentos: gratuluję niezłego cytatu na bashu ;D
<djmentos> Moje życie uległo radykalnej zmianie od kiedy dostałem się na basha.
<xaxes_> te pieniądze, te kobiety, te kubańskie cygara, te pochwały na roku? :D
<djmentos> ta
<djmentos> te 4 koła w jednym tygodniu
<djmentos> ide oglądac w11
<inzaghi89> bry
<Wizard> cześć inzaghi89
<inzaghi89> hi Wizard
<inzaghi89> jest jakieś lepsiejsze rozwiązanie od samby? tak coby podmontować się pod /home/user na wingrozie
<Wizard> lo Wizard
<Wizard> nie wiem, czy jest leppsiejsze, samba daje z tym radę
<inzaghi89> hm, no to
<inzaghi89> spośród samby, samby i samby
<inzaghi89> chyba wybiorę sambę
<inzaghi89> co wy na to? nie będę żałował?
<inzaghi89> :D
<qermit> będziesz
<inzaghi89> qermit, czyli lepiej sambę, nie?
<inzaghi89> szkoda, że nie windows nie obsługuje montowania przez sftp
<qermit> obsługuje
<inzaghi89> oO
<inzaghi89> you're right qermit http://www.lalitkapoor.com/blog/2008/06/29/mount-ftp-or-sftp-as-a-drive-in-windows/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6hbsxu> (at www.lalitkapoor.com)
<inzaghi89> nawet lepiej http://superuser.com/questions/67551/mounting-ssh-sftp-shares-on-windows-7
<Wizard> lolz
<Wizard> a nfs obsługuje?
<Wizard> żeby mieć jakąś sensowną wydajność i "stale file locks"?
<qermit> nfs też obsługuje
<qermit> tylko 7 w wersjach serwerowych chyba
<inzaghi89> hm, dla mnie nie działa ;/
<inzaghi89> mam visuala 2005, przy próbie łączenia się wykrzacza
<inzaghi89> i tyli widzioł
<inzaghi89> a dobra
<inzaghi89> libki nie mam
<inzaghi89> genialne :D działa
<panic_at_school> co ciekawego robisz inzaghi89?
<inzaghi89> panic_at_school, montuję sobie przez sftp dysk :)
<panic_at_school> spróbuj nfsa
<panic_at_school> przystosowany do pracy zdalnej ;)
 * inzaghi89 nigdy nie bawił się nfs
<inzaghi89> zara zerkne
 * xaxes_ się bawił i nie ma dobrych wspomnień
<panic_at_school> trudne
<xaxes_> nie podobają mi się uprawnienia w nfs
<inzaghi89> aa, to może nie będę się babrał, jak po sftp idzie wysmienicie z tym softem dokana
<panic_at_school> z nfsem sobie filma obejrzysz zdalnie ;)
<panic_at_school> ja sie wlasnie zainteresowalem wirtualnymi maszynami :]
<inzaghi89> hm hm
<panic_at_school> musze jeszcze poczytac o gicie
<inzaghi89> no po sftp ten numer nie przejdzie
<panic_at_school> może kiedyś napisze sieciowy system plików :D RPFS :D
<inzaghi89> ale do tego co potrzebuję, to generalnie robi robotę
<panic_at_school> Remote Porn File System
<inzaghi89> ;d
<inzaghi89> rychu peja finalna solówka rofl
<panic_at_school> wydam z oprogramowaniem w wersji Server i Family Edition :D
<qermit> Gay Edition
<panic_at_school> qermit: a trzymaj sobie co chcesz na zdalnym dysku ;)
<inzaghi89> epic
<panic_at_school> na razie mi sie podoba wirtualizacja systemów ;)
<panic_at_school> postawić, zrobić kopie i przy po reinstalce systemu na desktopie, przywrocic z backupu ;)
<inzaghi89> panic_at_school, openvz czy cu?
<panic_at_school> :|
<panic_at_school> u siebie - virtualbox
<inzaghi89> aa :P
<inzaghi89> mnie się podobał swego czasu virtualbox + phpvirtualbox
<inzaghi89> na serwera
<panic_at_school> no wlasnie apacza sobie przezucilem
<panic_at_school> poczytam o tym openvz moze szybsze
<panic_at_school> i mniej zjada
<xaxes_> zainstalowałem ubuntu w szkole, dostanę jakąś odznakę za szerzenie wolnego oprogramowania?
<inzaghi89> xaxes_, naganę za psucie komputerów
<panic_at_school> jak najlepiej zrobic zdalna edycje plików?
<kklimonda> vim
<kklimonda> albo zdalny emacs
<panic_at_school> ale po ftpie nie da sie nie?
<Trojanin> ssh
<panic_at_school> useless
<oedo> nano
<panic_at_school> chcę edytowac pliki w programie z GUI
<panic_at_school> żeby było tak samo jak na desktopie
<panic_at_school> kuna gnome na obsługę wirtualnego ftp
<panic_at_school> szkoda, że xfce nie ma
<marcin1988> panic_at_school: siema to znowu ja fajnymarcin1988
<panic_at_school> nie pisz tak, bo se pomyślą
<panic_at_school> i wyjdzie na jaw, że kręcimy ze sobą
<marcin1988> ok
<marcin1988> ciiiiiiiiiii
<marcin1988> Właśnie zainstalowałem kubuntu amd64
<marcin1988> zajebiście szybko chodzi
<panic_at_school> thunar ma moduł vfs - ciekawe po co :|
<marcin1988> co to?
<marcin1988> vfs
<panic_at_school> Virtual File System
<marcin1988> coś jak virtualbox
<marcin1988> do testowania systemów
<panic_at_school> nie
<panic_at_school> do montowania "dysków" z innych komów w sieci i pracy jak na dysku lokalnym
<marcin1988> rozumiem
<marcin1988> w KDE narzekałem na czcionke niewyrażną a teraz nic nie grzebałem w ustawieniach tylko wyłączyłem efekty pulpitu jednym klikem wszystko i czcionka jest taka sama normalna.
<marcin1988> coś za dużo grzebałem kiedyś
<marcin1988> coś wyłączałem pewnie
<inzaghi89> czas pobrać livecd i zobaczyć co się zmieniło :D
<marcin1988> inzaghi89: jaki system?
<inzaghi89> marcin1988, kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu... z ciekawości jakie paczki są, jak to teraz wygląda, etc.
<marcin1988> inzaghi89: ubuntu narazie daruj sobie bo muli, poczekaj na wersje lts, kubuntu własnie testuje i jest szybkie, xubuntu zacina mi
<inzaghi89> jest jakieś *buntu na lxde?
<inzaghi89> nvm
<marcin1988> inzaghi89: lubuntu
<inzaghi89> lubuntu przeciez
<marcin1988> tak
<marcin1988> inzaghi89: nawet wersje na 64bity działają bez problemów bo sam używam
<inzaghi89> ok, downlaod
<inzaghi89> na livecd/usb to i tak większego znaczenia nie ma
<Wizard> heh
<inzaghi89> instalował nie będę na pewno
<Wizard> fajnie w sumie, że wydają takie różne iso, można sobie bez grzebania system postawić
<marcin1988> live cd to zawsze każda dystrybucje tnie bo to zalezy od napędu hehe
<inzaghi89> no, ja dzięki livecd już nie raz uratowałem sobie dane :)
<inzaghi89> przyjemniej jest przeglądać pliki na xach niż tesktowo domyślać się co jest
<inzaghi89> marcin1988, liveusb dude
<inzaghi89> działa miodaśnie
<marcin1988>  ja mam do ratowania parted magic z zestawem ciekawych aplikacji
<marcin1988> ok zaraz wracam musze resetnąć kubuntu bo mi stery zainstalowało do grafy
<inzaghi89> http://dl.keepmind.eu/2tkHw.png h
<inzaghi89> hm
<inzaghi89> trzeba pendrivy poszukać 'oO
<marcin1988> ok
<Ozil1> marcin1988:  a jaką masz grafę ?
<marcin1988> Ozil1: integre rodeon hd3200, w swoich czasach czyli ok 2008rok najmocniejsza
<marcin1988> wiem wiem że to amd
<inzaghi89> marcin1988, radeon
<marcin1988> ale wykrywa system i jest ok
<inzaghi89> teraz, wtedy nie :P
<Wizard> heh, ciekawe po co ci libre office na windows, inzaghi89
<inzaghi89> Wizard, no ciekawe po co mi :)
<Wizard> no właśnie się zastanawiam
<Wizard> z wine go odpalasz? :D
<marcin1988> zamiast ms office płatnego
<marcin1988> ma
<Ozil1> a jak zainstalowałeś serowniki producenta to jak staruje ci kubuntu to masz ładnie  wyglądający stary ?
<inzaghi89> Wizard, odpalam wirtualną maszynę, odpalam w niej wine i dopiero libre ;d
<Wizard> eee
<marcin1988> Ozil1: stery własnościowe instaluje
<inzaghi89> Wizard, :D
<Ozil1> bo ja mam nvidie i mi w ubu rozwala ten plumotch czy jak to się nazywa a pozatym kiedy chcę przejśc do trybu tekstowego przez f2 to mam białe tło z arabskimi krzaczkami
<inzaghi89> Wizard, przecież jest libre na win
<Wizard> no tak, tylko zastanawiam się po co ci to
<inzaghi89> Wizard, żeby nie kraść office'a
<Wizard> no ale po co wersja na windows?
<Wizard> było sobie jeszcze na makosa ściągnąć
<marcin1988> Ozil1: ja tak mam na nowym gnome 3 we wszystkich dystrybucjach ale kde działa mi wspaniale od zawsze
<inzaghi89> Wizard, bo ja pracuje na windowsie
<Wizard> lameriada
<inzaghi89> ;d
<Ozil1> dlatego zapytałem bo ty masz radeona czyli wynika na to że to nie wina sterowników tylko samego środowiska
<marcin1988> Ozil1: tak
<Ozil1> powiem tak jestem zwolennikiem gnome3 /shell no nie ukrywam że mi się podoba i jakoś pozytywnie do tego podchodziłęm od początku gorzej z unity
<marcin1988> Ozil1: ja jestem zwolennikiem kde, lubie pasek w dole jak w windows
<marcin1988> i jest bardziej konfigurowalny
<Ozil1> też lubię
<Ozil1> ciekawe co będzie w gnome 3,4
<marcin1988> Ozil1: ja jak dobrze skonfiguruje to działa mi lepiej niż gnome 2, nic nie muli, nic sie nie grzeje
<Ozil1> nigdy nie przepadałem za kde
<inzaghi89> Ozil1, +1
<inzaghi89> lxde za to ciekawe jest
<foreste> czesc
<Ozil1> urzywam na serwerze
<inzaghi89> używam*
<Ozil1> sorki
<foreste> coto jest decnet ?
<inzaghi89> po co Ci na serwerze środowisko graficzne?
<inzaghi89> siedzisz zdalnie na nim?
<foreste> odpala mi z systemem
<Thorbiern> Nic nie będzie devem został kononowicz?
<marcin1988> trzeba dobrze dobrać sprzęt do środowiska, mi np. lxde i to drugie lekkie środowisko nie chodzi szybko, tnie się i wiatraczek chodzi max obroty
<inzaghi89> marcin1988, xfce było lekkie kiedyś;p
<marcin1988> inzaghi89: mi nie wspiera podzespołów w lapie od zawsze
<Thorbiern> Marcin. Evilwm
<Ozil1> ogólnie do czasu ustabilizowania się gnome shell zostaje na win7
<inzaghi89> ja na w7 zostanę dopóki wsparcie będzie miał od MS :D
<marcin1988> Ozil1: ja sie dziś wkurzyłem na win7 bo mi jedna opcja sie sama przestawia cały czas po wstrzymaniu systemu
<Ozil1> a jaka to opcja ?
<foreste> mozna wywalic decnet z autostartu ?
<waa_programmer> kto tu stawial ftp?
<marcin1988> Ozil1: przestawia mi sie czas wyłączenia monitora tzn ekranu i blokada ekranu bez wpisywania hasła po uruchomieniu
<panick_at_school> wlasnie odpalilem nfs :D
<panick_at_school> polecam
<panick_at_school> konfiguracja - 1 minuta :D
<marcin1988> na czym odpaliłeś panick_at_school
<inzaghi89> marcin1988, zabiłeś go :(
<inzaghi89> nie zadawaj tak głupich pytań
<termi> haha
<termi> odpalil i sie zesralo
<marcin1988> inzaghi89: musze
<termi> :)
<panick_at_school> pidgina mi wywala
<marcin1988> jeśli wine ma biblioteki epokowo pasujące do win98 to sie nie dziwie
<marcin1988> 1wszy crash mam :( centrum oprogramowania muon nie włacza sie
<marcin1988> nie szkodzi nie potrzebne mi
<marcin1988> hehe
<marcin1988> mam menadzera paczek
<Thorbiern> Jakiego?
<TheNumb> marcin1988: paczki wine są bliżej windowsa 7 niż win98 ;]
<TheNumb> Biblioteki*
<marcin1988> TheNumb: ale gorzej z uruchomieniem czegokolwiek
<TheNumb> marcin1988: jak się nie umie to tak jest.
<TheNumb> marcin1988: co chcesz uruchomić?
<marcin1988> TheNumb: raz chciałem uruchomić jakiś program już nie pamiętam jaki i nie udało sie. Powiedziałem papa wine i usunełem go
<TheNumb> marcin1988: I na podstawie tego uważasz, że się nie nadaje. No po prostu gratuluję.
<marcin1988> TheNumb: nie mam cierpliwości na tego typu experymentalne programy
<marcin1988> emulatory*
<TheNumb> marcin1988: wine to nie emulator
<termi> :D:D
<TheNumb> Wine implementuje funkcje w bibliotekach windowsa ;]
<marcin1988> TheNumb: jak inaczej wytłumaczyć fakt, że on odpala aplikacje nie na jego środowisko?
<TheNumb> Korzystając z odpowiedników linuksowych.
<marcin1988> linux a windows to dwie zupełenie inne konstrukcje
<TheNumb> I tak to jest w dużym uproszczeniu.
<TheNumb> marcin1988: podstawowe funkcje w libc mają podobne jeśli nie takie same nazwy
<marcin1988> TheNumb: ja nie musze korzystać z wine bo są tysiące odpowiedników
<Wizard> marcin1988, TheNumb ma rację, po co się w ogóle kłócisz? :)
<TheNumb> Wizard: w sumie.
<marcin1988> Wizard: my tylko przedstawiamy swoje zdanie
<Wizard> ale twoje jest błędne :D
<termi> wypaczone :)
<TheNumb> marcin1988: gdybyś dobrze poszukał to pewnie by się okazało, że można uruchomić tę aplikację.
<TheNumb> Pod warunkiem, że nie jest napisana w .NET
<TheNumb> No i nie korzysta z dziwnych bibliotek / zabezpieczeń.
<inzaghi89> TheNumb, z tego co pamiętam dało się któreś .net zainstalować na wine
<TheNumb> inzaghi89: da się ale kijowo działa.
<inzaghi89> i działało... ale mogę się mylić, daaawno korzystałem
<TheNumb> inzaghi89: już lepiej próbować z mono <:
<marcin1988> TheNumb: popularne aplikacje są robione pod każdy system przeważnie
<TheNumb> Jeśli aplikacja nie używa P/Invoke to jest duża szansa, że ruszy.
<inzaghi89> mono... to to od silverlighta, nie? ma też .net?!
<TheNumb> inzaghi89: mono to implementacja .NET pod linuksa/bsd
<inzaghi89> umm, understood
<Wizard> TheNumb, pod macosa też
<marcin1988> najważniejsze że flash i chromium chodzi bezbłędnie hehe
<TheNumb> Wizard: no, też. Skoro jest pod bsd to pod os x też ruszy ;-)
<Wizard> a niby czemu miałoby?
<kklimonda> TheNumb: gorzej, że większość programów pod .NET nie jest pisana z myślą o innych systemach niż windows
<inzaghi89> chromium przypadkiem nie ma wbudowanego flasha? na windowsie wiem, że ma
<TheNumb> Wizard: jak jest pod freebsd to jest bardzo duża szansa, że się skompiluje bez modyfikacji.
<kklimonda> TheNumb: więc nawet jak z p/invoke nie korzysta to będą ścieżki w stylu "C:\\Program Files\\" etc.
<TheNumb> Wizard: bo w os x jest podpieprzony userland z freebsd ;D
<Wizard> TheNumb, taa.. jasne..
<TheNumb> Wizard: no to daj jakiś program i spróbuję <:
<Wizard> kto ci takich głupot naopowiadał?
<marcin1988> haha kubuntu mi w tej chwili zuzywa 640MB ramu, mam włączone aktualizacje i nie skonfigurowany system czyli domysne ustawienia
<Thorbiern> Kklimonda programujesz w pythonie może?
<kklimonda> Thorbiern: tak
<Wizard> Thorbiern, ty się 4 języków naraz uczysz? :>
<Thorbiern> Mistrzu!
<Wizard> btw, cześć kklimonda
<Thorbiern> Pythona tylko
<kklimonda> Wizard: o.
<kklimonda> o/ nawet
<Wizard> kopę lat
<Wizard> ostatnio znów zaglądasz?
<kklimonda> Wizard: bez przesady, czasem zajrzę :)
<kklimonda> staram się w sumie codziennie ale różnie wychodzi - czasem tylko patrzę co piszecie ;)
<TheNumb> kklimonda: zboczeniec! podglądacz! lurker!
<marcin1988> to chyba najpopularniejszy kanał na freenode Polski
<termi> mowisz o ubuntu?
<marcin1988> tak ten tu
<termi> pod jakim wzgledem
<termi> userow?
<marcin1988> tak
<marcin1988> nie widziałem tylu ludzi w innych
<termi> na ircnecie tez kanal ubuntu jest
<TheNumb> marcin1988: ale zauważ, że większość tylko siedzi.
<TheNumb> Ale się nie udziela.
<termi> raptem 24 uzytkownikow
<Wizard> a ci co się udzielają nie mają ubuntu
<termi> i wwszscy idle
<TheNumb> Wizard++
<marcin1988> hehe
<termi> Wizard: czy mi sie zdaje czy malpe zgubiles?
<Wizard> TheNumb ma macosa, BlessJah i Dreadlish walczą o prawa ge.. khm.. archa
<Wizard> termi, mam chyba jeszcze
<termi> yhy
<TheNumb> Wizard: mi możesz oddać jeśli chcesz <:
<Ozil1> udzielamy się bo korzystaliśmy / korzystamy / będziemy korzystać z Ubuntu lub Linux
<Ozil1> ja osobiście korzystam obecnie  z win7 bo takie mam potrzeby a na serwerze mam debiana
<marcin1988> linux to jądro hehe, ubuntu jedna z dystrybucji
<Ozil1> no niech tak będzie
<marcin1988> tak myśle i pewnie tak jest
<marcin1988> i mi juz od godziny ściąga aktualizacje jeszcze;/
<ntat> Zna ktoś kody dziesiętne ASCII kursorów?
<marcin1988> nie znam sie na tym
<m477_> @_@
<BlessJah> kklimonda: ty zyjesz?
<BlessJah> ty zyjesz!
<BlessJah> \o/
<BlessJah> ntat: na wiku sprawdz
<BlessJah> wiki
<ntat> No własnie nie widzę kursorów
<ntat> a to, co znajduję - nie działa
<BlessJah> ntat: c/cpp?
<ntat> pascal
<BlessJah> no to napisz ktory ci je wyswietli po prostu
<m477_> co ja pacze
<Dreadlish> to jest "pase z kreską"
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: pase- ?
<Dreadlish> nie
<m477_> wtakim razie co ja biere
<Dreadlish> to dziwne e
<Dreadlish> co ja biere lepsze
<m477_> nie bo
<m477_> co ja piere
<xaxes_> passé
<BlessJah> éěę
<m477_> dajcie mi family guya bo zdechne
<technet> witam
<technet> jest tu ktoś żywy ?
<BlessJah> nie, ale mamy zombie, duchy i pare botow
<m477_> jezeli sie pytasz czy jest ktos trzezwy, to mam zle wiesci
<ntat> Mam w prawo (77) i w lewo (75)
<ntat> jeszcze tylko w górę i w dół
<BlessJah> 76?
<technet> moze byc pijany byle by mi pomogl z naprawa gnome 3
<marcin1988> koledzy pomocy
<m477_> spoko, polewaj!
<BlessJah> masz mój miecz
<marcin1988> przy  aktualizacji kubuntu menadzer paczek muon nie odpowiada a jest na etapie zatwierdzanie zmian i stoi na 51%
<marcin1988> co mam zrobić?
<m477_> muon to taka cząstka
<marcin1988> w kde masz muon a w gnome synaptic
<m477_> i ma spin połówkowy
<BlessJah> cierpliwoasc jest cnotą
<marcin1988> mam czekać aż skończy?
<marcin1988> stoi przy 51%
<m477_> w ogole to słabo jonizują materie i przez to są ciężko wykrywalne
<BlessJah> jak to jest, że cierpliwośc jest cnotą, a nadzieja matką głupich?
<marcin1988> are you fuckin kiding me?
<ntat> chyba mion
<m477_> po ang. muon ...
<ntat> tak, zgadza się
<m477_> aha
<m477_> przez to trzeba stosowac specialne dedykowane detektory
<BlessJah> marcin1988: czekaj, jeśli to nic nie da, to nie masz wyboru i musisz ubić
<marcin1988> chyba pomyliście czaty! to czat o linuxach koledzy
<BlessJah> pomyliłeś okienka, to nie czat
<marcin1988> BlessJah: nawet terminal nie działa nic nie idzie uruchomić poza aplikacjami uzytkowymi
<BlessJah> terminal jest aplikacją uzytkową
<BlessJah> odpal xkill i kliknij kursorem na okienko mion
<marcin1988> BlessJah: musiałem siłą wyłączyć kompa i uruchomiłem ponownie muon zobaczymy czy to cos da.
<m477_> polecam http://epiphany.ifj.edu.pl/current/pres/misiak.pdf
<ntat> BlessJah, no już mam, faktycznie wystarczyło napisać program odczytujący kody z przycisków:)
<inzaghi89> a wy dalej o linuksie :P
<inzaghi89> kurde myślałem że jak wrócę to temat sie zmieni :D
<m477_> bc?
 * BlessJah walczy z suspend i hibernate
<BlessJah> najfajniejsze jest to, że po wybudzeniu ostatnio zobaczyłem ekran, potem dmesg wypluł linijkę o nouveau a potem blank screen
<inzaghi89> m477_, bc?
<m477_> bc?
<Dreadlish> bc?
<inzaghi89> bc?
 * inzaghi89 i tak nie rozumi
<ntat> BlessJah, jak będziesz wiedział, jak hibernować system, to podziel się tą wiedzą. Bo u mnie działa tylko uśpienie
<Dreadlish> mi też
<inzaghi89> ha, na windowsie działa
<m477_> jezu pifko mi sie skonczylo
<Dreadlish> idź do sklepu po drugie ;d
<m477_> naszczescie mam :)
<inzaghi89> m477_, zrób backup, póki jest
<inzaghi89> potem tylko restore
<inzaghi89> a tak to trzeba będzie do sklepu iść
<BlessJah> ntat: s2ram ci działa?
<BlessJah> bo mi własnie nie
<jacekowski> uuuu
<jacekowski> rozbilem
<ntat> BlessJah, nie wiem, nie zajmowałem się tym. Widzę tylko, że nie mam opcji hibernacji
<BlessJah> jacekowski: lol, bardzo?
<jacekowski> no wszystkie smigielka polamane
<BlessJah> są części zamienne?
<BlessJah> jak żeś to zrobił?
<jacekowski> no polecialo
<jacekowski> a potem wyladowalo
<jacekowski> tylko ze wyladowalo troche za bardzo
<BlessJah> na autopilocie?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> recznie
<ntat> jacekowski, helikopterem się bawisz?
<jacekowski> quadcopterem
<BlessJah> ntat: już nie
<ntat> *bawiłeś
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jak to za bardzo? śmigła na dole ma czy jak?
<ntat> to ten z czterema śmigłami?
<jacekowski> przylozylem troche gazu i w doslownie sekunde byl na 10m
<m477_> odrzutowcem
<jacekowski> no to odjalem gazu
<BlessJah> znam to, czasami to draństwo bywa pieruńsko czułe
<jacekowski> no i sie obrocil
<jacekowski> bo odjalem za bardzo
<BlessJah> powinny być części do tego
<BlessJah> bo nie ty jeden rozbiłeś
<jacekowski> no sa
<jacekowski> juz zamowilem
<jacekowski> ale dzisiaj juz nie wysla
<jacekowski> wiec dopiero na piatek bedzie
<jacekowski> wiec dopiero w piatek bede mogl rozbijac znowu
<jacekowski> i peklo jedno aluminiowe ramie
<BlessJah> optymista
<BlessJah> taśmą
<ntat> kropelką:P
<jacekowski> to wazy z 1kg
<jacekowski> a ruszylo z kopyta
<BlessJah> pfff
<jacekowski> wiec watpie ze kropelka utrzyma
<BlessJah> nie takie rzeczy się ze szwagrem...
<BlessJah> :D
<BlessJah> jacekowski: weź toto wykastruj lepiej
<BlessJah> o ile jest programowalne
<BlessJah> na magazynie sie pewnie usmieja
<BlessJah> "ej, to nie do tego goscia wczoraj wyslalismy quadcopter?"
<jacekowski> no jest programowalne
<jacekowski> http://code.google.com/p/arducopter/
<jacekowski> ja to samemu od kolesia kupowalem
<jacekowski> bo po drodze mialem
<BlessJah> dobra, ja szukam sposobu hibernacji
<BlessJah> skutecznego
<BlessJah> hehe, GPS ma nawet
<BlessJah> ej, ej
<BlessJah> jacekowski: 1k GBP?
<jacekowski> no kolo tego
<BlessJah> pfff
<BlessJah> ja to conajwyzej mandat od mpk dostane, to sie bede mogl pobawic
<jacekowski> 700 za arducoptera + radio + jeszcze 60 za baterie
<BlessJah> pora sie wziac do roboty i zaczac zarabiac pieniadze
<BlessJah> nokia szuka murzynów
<Thorbiern> Czarnych?
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> dzisiaj koraliki rozdawali u uczyli używania sztućców
<kklimonda> BlessJah: bez przesady, czasem się pojawiam jednak :}
<BlessJah> dwa razy! dwa razy!
<oedo> sprzatając zakładki przed reinstalką systemu znalazłęm ciekawy link: https://docs.google.com/View?id=dgg2hhpx_7dzgnvnd4
<oedo> ciekawe jak się sprawa dalej toczy
<kklimonda> oedo: zadzwoń do niej i się zapytaj ;D
<oedo> :)
<oedo> inna rzecz która mnie bardziej interesuje to jakim cudem psiarnia nie była w stanie go namierzyć, wpadł przy całkiem innej sprawie a przecież mają takich speców co nas szaraczków łatwo złapią :p
<xaxes_> oedo: bo on miał legalnego windowsa
<mati75> oedo: dobry teskt
<oedo> :)
<dawiss> hi
<dawiss> szukam kogos kto ogarnia nfs
<ntat> blee, nie lubię sieci
<Voldenet> rm /etc/exports
<Voldenet> pomaga na wszystkie problemy z nfs
<Voldenet> :D
<xaxes_> rm -fR /
<xaxes_> pomaga na wszystkie problemy z linuksem
<dawiss> xaxes_ pewnie probowales, ale Ci nie wyszlo...
<Voldenet> xaxes_: --no-preserve-root musisz dorzucić
<xaxes_> dawiss: no system mi się wyłączył
<Voldenet> bo nawet rm musieli zepsuć
<dawiss> pewnie robiles to z wlaczonym X ;)
<Voldenet> co to jest X?
<dawiss> lol ;o
<Voldenet> bash: X: nie znaleziono polecenia
<Voldenet> robię coś źle?
<dawiss> tak, za malo czasu poswiecasz edukacji ;)
<waa_programmer> jakie problemy z nfs?
<xaxes_> dawiss: on nie ma czasu na takie pierdoły
<xaxes_> on musi obejrzeć wszystkie anime na świecie w przeciągu życia
<Voldenet> dawiss: co to jest ten edukacja?
<Voldenet> To jakiś Twój kochanek?
<Voldenet> xaxes_: dupa tam, nie chce mi się
<Voldenet> ale w sumie fajny cel
<panic_at_school> jest jakiś kanał w typu #porn? (tak tylko pytam)
<Voldenet> tak bardzo bezsensowny :D
<dawiss> panic_at_school: chce wiedziec czy dla kazdego katalogu
<dawiss> da sie stworzyc nfs.map
<panic_at_school> dawiss: ale co dla każdego katalogu?
<dawiss> czy da sie stworzyc osobna nfs.map
<panic_at_school> przed momentem wszedłem, nie jestem w temacie
<dawiss> musze udostepnic zasob na macu
<xaxes_> panic_at_school: ja to czytam od początku
<crusty> panic_at_school: ten kanal to prawie porn ;d
<xaxes_> i też nie jestem w temacie :P
<dawiss> ale mam standardowy problem z gid i uid
<dawiss> ownera
<dawiss> sa jakies z dupy na kilku katalogach
<panic_at_school> a to sie nie znam
<panic_at_school> ja dopiero dzisiaj odpaliłem nfs'a na virtualu
<dawiss> ;)
<dawiss> no nic dzieki za checi, jakos z tym powalcze
<Voldenet> użyj smb
<dawiss> nie moge
<Voldenet> :<
<dawiss> nie jestem administratorem
<Voldenet> a, to lipa
<Voldenet> sshfs...?
<Voldenet> wiem, że powolny, ale działa :)
<dawiss> musze to udostepnic na macu
<dawiss> na linuxie nie mam z tym problemow
<dawiss> bo tam zly uid i gid wynikaja z kilku userow na kompie
<dawiss> tu jest 1 od poczatku
<dawiss> a uid i gid sa zle
<dawiss> i to nie do wszystkich plikow
<panic_at_school> ja zadnego uid i gid nie ustawialem O.o
<dawiss> w jaki sposob sprawdza Ci nfs prawo do otwierania pliku?
<panic_at_school> no ja mam uprawnienia jaki ustawilem przed konfiguracja nfs
<panic_at_school> uprawnienia dla apacha
<Voldenet> co
<Voldenet> albo nie, albo nie, nie było pytania
<panic_at_school> ja myslalem, ze chodzi Ci o gid i uid w konfiguracji nfs
<dawiss> gid i uid usera
<dawiss> z maca w tym wypadku
<panic_at_school> a nie mozesz 777?
<dawiss> mac tez ma konsole
<dawiss> nie
<dawiss> nie ja ustawiam prawa na serwerze nfs
<dawiss> jestem helpdeskiem
<panic_at_school> nie ma "praw" na serwerze nfs
<panic_at_school> to są lokalne ustawienia fs
<panic_at_school> nfs pośredniczy
<dawiss> inaczej...
<panic_at_school> jak nie masz dostępu do chmod to dupa :D
<dawiss> prawa na plikach musza zostac
<dawiss> onwer powinien sie zmieniac
<dawiss> znalazlem sposob jak go zmieniac
<dawiss> tylko nie chce tego robic na wszystkich katalogach
<dawiss> dlatego chce wiedziec czy moge stworzyc do kazdego katalogu osobna nfs.map
<dawiss> wlasciwie to zlecic zrobienie ;D
<Ozil1> możesz ustawić bo ja tak robiłem kiedyś nfs.map
<dawiss> mam np. /dziewczyny/biale i /dziewczyny/czarne
<dawiss> moge ustawic dla dziewczyny/biale?
<dawiss> a dla czarne nie?
<Ozil1> tak
<panic_at_school> co to za serwer???
<panic_at_school> wpuść!
<dawiss> danke schon
<dawiss> chcesz adres?
<panic_at_school> prosze o dostęp do dziewczyny/biale
<dawiss> ;)
<panic_at_school> nie, ze rasista...
<dawiss> ide spac, dzieki, cya
<panic_at_school> kurde, nie mam pojęcia co to nfs.map
<panic_at_school> google mi nic konkretnego nie znajduje poza ogólnikami
<panic_at_school> zresztą przez tą personalizację co kolwiek wpiszę to mi gołe dupy wyskakują :|
<tajwanuser> cze
<Voldenet> 1
<tajwanuser> szacun:D
<Voldenet> nie nabijaj się, tylko bij ukłony
<Voldenet> jestem królem dzisiejszego dnia
<tajwanuser> haha:D
<tajwanuser> mow tak sobie
<tajwanuser> :P
<klops> siema
<klops> siema
#ubuntu-pl 2012-01-12
<LeonZ> Witam wszystkich.
<LeonZ> Czy ktoś tu używa Eclipse?
<LeonZ> Próbuję to jakoś ogarnąć w kontekście OpenUP.
<Biszkopcik> spicie?
<Voldenet> Biszkopcik: niefortunnie nie
<Voldenet> strasznie mi z tego powodu przykro, bo pospałbym jeszcze z 2 dni ciągiem
<m477_> witam :)
<m477_> nie śpimy :)
<shpaq> mornin'
<m477_> da sie zrobic jakos w kadu, ze strzalka w górę dziala tak, ze zwraca ostatnia sentencje co sie napisalo
<Blondinio> HELP !
<phob0s> ;>
<Blondinio> :D wstałem 5 min temu lol
<m477_> Blondino
<Blondinio> a nie piłem nic wczoraj crazy musze kupić jakiś lepszy budzik
<m477_> i?
 * m477_ popija sobie mountain dew
<Ozil1> wstałem
<m477_> nie mozliwe
<Ozil1> spokojnie mugłbym pospać do 14
<Ozil1> bo się obudzić nie mogę
<m477_> nie gadaj
<Ozil1> o 14 jadę zawieść kompa klientowi zainakuje kase i wracam spać
<inzaghi89> czas przeczyścić nerki w końcu *piwo*
<suitch> o ubuntu byscie porozmawiali
<m477_> :-)
<m477_> that's my boy
<inzaghi89> suitch, o czym?
<inzaghi89> m477_, :)
<inzaghi89> m477_, http://9gag.com/gag/1751547 xD
<m477_> _~
<m477_> guwno tez zje?
<inzaghi89> Gryls?
<inzaghi89> wysuszyłby pewnie na słońcu, potem wrzucił na ruszt, jako proteiny
<m477_> i posypał warzywkiem
<inzaghi89> och my dear, update php
<inzaghi89> pewnie tak
<BlessJah> suitch: ile mozna? wczoraj ktos pytal o zmiane tapety w G3, limit na ten tydzien wyczerpany
<inzaghi89> wie ktoś może ile pracodawca płaci pracownikowi za niewykorzystany urlop?
<m477_> 10zl
<m477_> albo 15
<inzaghi89> lul
<Thorbjorn> Joł
<BlessJah> inzaghi89: jak do tej pory spotykalem sie jedynie z przymusowym urlopem w pierwszym kwartale nast roku za niewykorzystane dni z ubieglego, ale to chyba budzetowka
<inzaghi89> no, a ja mam wypowiedzenie i źle sobie obliczyli dni mojego urlopu
<inzaghi89> i zostaje mi jeszcze 8 :D
<BlessJah> no to je wez w czasie wypowiedzenia
<Ozil1> a potem l4 i fajrant
<inzaghi89> jeśli przedłużą to mogę ^^ jeśli nie to mi musza zapłacić za to
<Ozil1> ja na twoim miejscu nie brał bym urlopu wolał bym kase a poszedł bym do lekaża i wzioł l4 i po zabawie
<Ozil1> dobra kawa lub jakieś merci i ci odręki napisze na 2 tygodnie
<Ozil1> lekaż rodzinny
<inzaghi89> mhm :P
<BlessJah> lekarz
<inzaghi89> też pomysł
<Ozil1> ja tak zawsze robie i to sprawdzony pomysł jest
<Thorbjorn> lubuje się ktoś w tabace?
<Ozil1> nie
<Ozil1> ja to pale trawkę
<BlessJah> Thorbjorn: kolegów szukasz?
<Thorbjorn> nie nie
<Thorbjorn> marioma akurat nie ma a chce kupić gawitha morelowego i nie wiem czy warto
<suitch> Ozil1: i na co jestes wtedy chory?
<BlessJah> przychodzi mag wody i go leczy
<m477_> kto polewa?
<bastetmilo> m477_: Ty?
<m477_> jak to
<bastetmilo> tak to
<bastetmilo> u mnie się już alkoholu nic nie ostało
<BlessJah> \/1,
<Dreadlish> o/
<marcin1988> witam was, dziś zajmę sie kubuntu 32bity
<marcin1988> inzaghi89: witaj
<suitch> o_O
<m477_> _@
<TheNumb> >.>
<Filar> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA0MTE
<grek> nie ma dostepnego zadnego tabletu z ubuntu jeszcze?  (poterzebuje do tabletu podlacyc karte video usb - androdid ma wywalone wszelkie sterowniki wiec chyba jedynie tablet na pelnym linuxie
<Ashiren> grek: zalezy jaki tablet, wtedy mozesz wgrac linuxa skompilowanego do arma
<grek> no szukam czegos taniego potrzebuje tylko do tego zeby miec podglad z analogowej kamerki (nie da sie wymienic kamerki bo to radiowo jest przesylane analogowo)
<suitch> a po co tablet
<Morfeusz> Witam
<grek> bo mozna na nim robic tez inne zeczy alternatywa jest np ten przenosci odtwarzac dvd sa po 300 zl z wejsciem video
<grek> tak mysle ze tablet mozna roznie potem wykozystac przy jakis modernizacja bo to komp jest realnie tylko ten dziadowski android,
<Morfeusz> Android? Dziadowski?
<grek> no
<grek> wszysttko ma zablokowane
<grek> nie ma sterow do zadnych urzadzen ktore g$$gle nie uznaje a wiec prawie zadnych
<Morfeusz> Zawsze można zrootować
<grek> podlaczalem usb rozne zeczy
<grek> nic nie dziala
<grek> mam zrotowany
<Ashiren> lsusb
<grek> kwesta tego ze jadro jest pozbawione wszystkiego
<Ashiren> moze da sie dograc sterowniki po prostu
<grek> no i nie zadzialaja pewnie sterowniki z innych linuxow
<Ashiren> biedactwo
<grek> aplikacje do podgladu video czy cos
<Morfeusz> A jak ci nie pasuje to można na tablecie jakoś zainstalować ubuntu
<grek> nio ciezko
<grek> przgladalem to
<grek> 80 % rozwiazan to odpalenie go jako nakladki i polaczenie sie przez vnc nawet nie chce widziec jak to dziala
<grek> tablety nie maja szybkich prockow zeby takie zeczy robic
<Morfeusz> A jaki masz?
<grek> jakiegos chinczyka 10 cali 1 gz
<grek> 1 rdzen
<jacekowski> zeby co robic?
<grek> za slabe na vnc i 2 systemny na raz
<Morfeusz> Ja mam 7 cali i 1ghz
<grek> uruchamiac drugi system i uzywanie go przez vnc
<jacekowski> grek: vnc dziala na 100MHz pentium
<Ashiren> to po co kupiles
<Ashiren> to mi wyglada poprostu na wiekszy smartfon
<grek> bo chcialem sprawdzic
<Morfeusz> A po co skoro można andka usunąć
<grek> a to nie wiem jak - kupil bym taki przerobiony - umiesz to przertobic ? z cchecia kupil bym takigo chinczyka z ubuntu
<grek> albo jakimkolwiek debianowym
<grek> za niedlugo pewnie beda ale na razie nie widze ani na alledrogo ani a ebaju
<Morfeusz> Możesz se zainstalować tylko musisz wiedzieć jak
<grek> vnc dziala na 100MHz pentium - vnc dziala , ale odpalony android + ubuntu + vnc juz nie wiem
<grek> no patrzylem na instrukcje jak mowie wiekszosc przez vnc to odpada
<grek> a zeby zamienic calkiem to juz wyzsza  szkola
<Morfeusz> Ja się wto nie bawie bo nie chce utracić gwarancji
<grek> chinczyki nie maja gwarancji
<Ashiren> czemu odpalac ubuntu na androidzie? a nie poprostu jako osobny system
<Morfeusz> No o tym mówię
<grek> z tego co widzialem instrukcje "ubuntu na tablecie xyz" to instukcja jak zainstalowac i uruchamiac przez vnc czyli na androidzie
<Morfeusz> A mi się dzisiaj matryca zepsuła w tablecie
<grek> odpala sie android potem vnc odpala ubuntu - czyli bedzie mulic no coz poczekamy widzialem kde na tablety zrobioen
<grek> moze ktos zrobi tablet do tego to by bylo rozwiazanie
<grek> kde active dosc fajne
<Morfeusz> Poszukaj... Cierpliwość jest cnotą
<grek> chyba poczekaj :) ok poczekam
<Morfeusz> Poszukaj... Google chyba nie bolą
<grek> anrodi jest mocno sredni przez toze nie kompatybilny z innymi linuxami jak by byl to byl by fajny
<grek> nic nie ma albo mega skomplikowane
<Morfeusz> No niestety
<grek> albo vnc
<Morfeusz> I wielki minus że nie ma jvm pod andka
<grek> no g$$gle wszystko blokuje bo jak by zarabiali
<grek> ich kaska to android market
<Voldenet> pieniądz, pieniądz, pieniądz
<foreste> VZESC
<grek> dlatego jak tylko bedzie tablet na innym linuxie to ejstem pierwszym klientem
<foreste> zyje kanal forum dug ?
<waa_programmer> grek: pewnie z Ubuntu :)
<foreste> jak przystosowac pidgina pod kde ?
<foreste> bo paskudnie gtk wyglada w kde ;p
<jacekowski> gtk-engines-qt
<lisu_> re
<jacekowski> http://www.wykop.pl/link/1004749/tym-razem-aptekarze-wsciekli-czyli-ustawa-refundacyjna-ciag-dalszy-balaganu/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6ragrth> (at www.wykop.pl)
<jacekowski> a u nas w UK to dziala tak
<jacekowski> ze lekarz wypisuje jakie leki
<jacekowski> a na odwrocie deklaracja pacjenta podpisana przez pacjenta
<jacekowski> z zaznaczonym polem ze nalezy sie za darmo badz nie nalezy
<jacekowski> i to pacjenta potem za falszywa deklaracje scigaja
<jacekowski> i kazdy item na recepcie kosztuje tyle samo czyli cos kolo £7
<jacekowski> jak sie komus nie nalezy za darmo
<Morfeusz> Szkoda że dziś tak nieaktywnie się irkuje
<foreste> a gdzie znajde motywy do pidgina ?
<Morfeusz> Napewno w internecie
<Morfeusz> Poszukaj w googlach
<reffolucja> witam
<reffolucja> wie ktos moze jak wylaczyc bluetooth pod konsola
<reffolucja> ??
<Ozil1> elo pytanko odnośnie openwrt
<Ozil1> jak oczyścić pamięć room bo mam 100% bo instalowałem transmision i go potem usunąłem ale zawaliłem pamięć przez instalacje mc
<reffolucja>  dzieki za pomoc :D wiedzialem ze mozna liczyc na suport ubuntu forum :]
<abbus> bryk
<abbus> zna ktos jakis darmowy cms-ankiete?
<abbus> sonda/ankieta
<abbus> jak zwal tak zwal
<Ozil> panowie mam takie pytanko jak podłącze do routera hub usb aktywny to będe mugł wykorzystać to dysk usb 2,5" i drukarkę jednocześnie ? w openwrt gargoyle
<Ozil> dobra w sumie to nie było pytania jutro przyjdzie paczka to sprawdzę
<amsh> witam
<amsh> świeży użytkownik ubuntu wita
<abbus> :)
<amsh> jestem też w pokoju dla dystrybucji mint, jak rzuciłęm hasło że właśnie testuję ubuntu, to dziwnie mnie potraktowali, co ludzie chcą od ubuntu? skąd ta wojna?
<amsh> u mnie łądnie śmiga i nie wiem skąd te zarzuty, może nie jestem wymagającym użytkownikiem, więc pewnie nie dostrzegłem jakichś rażących wad
<amsh> ktoś mógłby pomóc w odpaleniu kamerki w skype? linux ją widzi, ale w skype mam czarny obraz
<amsh> wczoraj zastosowałem skrypt by odpalić ją na mincie i zadziałało, ale na ubuntu nie zadziałało
<bastetmilo> chce zainstalować na Ubuntu nilfs-tools - ale wywala mi, że: unable to locate package
<bastetmilo> co moge zrobić
<bastetmilo> to jest Ubuntu 11.10 Live CD
<bastetmilo> dobra, juz nie ważne
<bastetmilo> nieważne
<ntat> Potrzebuję wrzucić do xorg.conf'a kilka linijek odpowiedzialnych za działanie tabletu ale nie mam xorg.conf'a w wheezy. Mogę utworzyć plik xorg.conf i wrzucić tam tylko to, co potrzebuję bez pozostałej jego zawartości?
<ntat> Czy muszę wygenerować cały plik i dopisać tam, co potrzebne?
<Enlik> ntat: możesz tylko fragment
<Enlik> potrzebny
<Enlik> albo - jeśli wersja X.orga w miarę nowa, nie pamiętam od kiedy to jest - jakiś plik .conf w xorg.conf.d
<Enlik> i co ważne, nie używaj apostrofu w ten sposób
<mati75>      2:1.11.2.902-1 0
<mati75>         500 http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ testing/main amd64 Packages
<mati75> w wheezym jest
<amsh> ponawiam swoją prośbę o wsparcie, brak obrazu z kamerki w skype, googluję bez rezultatu
<ntat> sprawdzam...
<Enlik> widze ze Debian testing też possiewa ze swoją „nowością” - podobno sterowniki Nvidii dla starszych kart nie obsługują jeszcze tej wersji
<Enlik> amsh: a znalazłeś to z LD_PRELOAD? Nie wiem czy to dalej ma sens, ale możesz spr.
<amsh> próbowałem
<amsh> wczoraj na mincie zadziałało to rozwiązanie, na ubuntu nie
<amsh> znalazłem pośrednie rozwiązanie dla siebie, w google talk, kamerka działa
<amsh> Enlik: czy Ty możesz mi wyjaśnić co ludzie mają do tego ubuntu?
<Enlik> słucham?
<amsh> a może warto jeszcze przetestować Mint 12?
<amsh> no jakoś strasznie jadą po tym nowym wydaniu ubuntu
<Enlik> Unity nie lubią ;)
<amsh> ja je zainstalowałem, miałem obawy, przygotowałem inne distra do testu, ale jak na razie ubuntu hula ładnie
<amsh> przy włączonych kilku aplikacjach, komunikatorze, playerze, kilkunmastu stronach www, śmiga bez lagów, jest dobrze
<Enlik> no to odpowiem na pytanie dot. Minta 12: nie warto
<amsh> na dobrych programach, zastanowił mnie wpis matiego (mati75) że odradza instalację, pomimo iż coś tam przy niej robił, mam ją jeszcze nieprzetestowaną, ale chyba sobie daruję skoro ubuntu tak ładnie chodzi, po co kusić diabła?
<Enlik> jasne - jedyne to to ze Skypem, ale skoro masz inne rozwiązanie (no i jeśli głębiej poszukać, to zapewne i z nim tym by się dało coś zrobić)
<amsh> jasne, będę szperał
<amsh> testowałem debiana, też mi się spodobał, ale wiatraki głośno chodziły, czy coś tam w środku, na tym kompletnie się nie znam, chyba brak dobrych sterów dla karty nvidia, dopiero po instalacji minta było ok, komp się wyciszył, teraz na ubuntu, mam wrażenie, ale może mi się tak tylko wydaje, że pracuje jeszcze ciszej
<Thorbiern> Cześć :)
<Ozil1> elo pytanko z innej beczki czy to prawda że w chinach chinki to maja tylko czarne włosy czy są też rude i bląd ale muwimy tylko o naturalnych włosach nie farbowanych
<Ozil1> ?
<Voldenet> 'muwimy'
<Voldenet> Ozil1: uciekaj
<Voldenet> jadą do ciebie grammar nazi z masą nieprzyjemnych zamiarów
<Ozil1> bujaj się
<Monter> hi
<Wilku> Monter: o/
<Monter> ?
<Wilku> o/ to ludzik machający ręką...
<qermit> fap fap fap
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Monter> aha :D Wybacz, nie posiadam taki duzly lvl znajomosci emotykionek ; )
<Wilku> qermit: Pornuch czy wyobraźnia?
<qermit> nie wiem o czym mówisz
<Wilku> Monter: Sam przez długi czas nie wiedziałem co to oznacza ;)
<Wilku> qermit: [22:55:53] <qermit> fap fap fap
<qermit> Wilku: za szerzenie faszyzmu mozna pójść do więzienia
<Wilku> qermit: a kto tutaj faszyzm szerzy?
<qermit>  2251 < Wilku> Monter: o/
<Wilku> qermit: Aaa... ale nie do końca, swastykę w UTFie bym jeszcze potrzebował :P
<Thorbjorn> sprzedaje ktoś z Was używane działające dyski ata?
<dweller> qermit: za lewacką propagandę można za to w tvnie być szychą
<panic_at_school> znacie fajny edytor dla konsoli podkreślający składnię C? króry obsługiwał by wiele dokumentów i wyglądał a'la mc?
<qermit> vim
<panic_at_school> dla ludzi...
<BlessJah> nano
<dweller> panic_at_school: vim jest dla ludzi
<dweller> możesz mcedit używać :d
<panic_at_school> jeden plik tylko obsługuje
<panic_at_school> coś jak Turbo Pascal mi potrzebny
<panic_at_school> fte w miare podobny ale coś mu dolega
<amsh> Enlik: mogę dać log z terminala jak próbuję z tym skype?
<dweller> panic_at_school: vim, EOT
<panic_at_school> niet, KP
<BlessJah> panic_at_school: sprawdziłeś nano i stwierdziłeś że nie dla ciebie?
<panic_at_school> nie wygodny jest vim
<panic_at_school> nie każdy musi podniecać się generatorem losowych ciągów
<BlessJah> piszę za szybko?
<Ozil1> ale mi net dziś szwankuje :(
<panic_at_school> to róbmy flejmów ;)
<BlessJah> panic_at_school: jeśli czegoś nie zrozumiałeś, powiedz, powtórzę
<panic_at_school> każdy ma swoje preferencje
<panic_at_school> Blessjah: uporyczne lobbowanie na rzecz vima to też flame
<BigBen_> moze mi ktos wyjasnic jak dziala wtyczka edycji dokumentu w kilku miejscach  w gedit?
<panic_at_school> nie działa :D
<BlessJah> panic_at_school: przeczytaj jeszcze raz to, co pisałem do ciebie
<panic_at_school> BigBen - mnie nie działała
<panic_at_school> BigBen - zesplitowany dokument nie dał się ruszyć i przywrócić do normalnego stanu
<BigBen_> fak
<BigBen_> mialem nadzieje ze bede mial fajny bajer do kodowania
<panic_at_school> Blesshaj: próbowałem vima i nie spodobał mi się - nie lubie operatorów klawiszowych poza Ctrl+S
<panic_at_school> do którego mam nawyk
<BlessJah> panic_at_school: przewiń okno i przeczytaj jeszcze raz
<BigBen_> a znacie jakies proste IDE na linuksa z ta funkcja?
<panic_at_school> Blessjah - pytasz o NANO w sensie proponujesz nano?
<BlessJah> od jakiegoś czasu...
<panic_at_school> zrozumiałem, że siejesz flame na rzecz prostoty - że nano be to i vim za trudny
<BlessJah> nie, proponuję ci nano, bo widać nie jesteś w stanie ogarnąć vima
<panic_at_school> nano o ile wiem, nie jest rozbudowany bardziej niż mcedit
<BlessJah> a czego tak naprawdę potrzebujesz?
<BlessJah> konsolowej aplikacji z podświetlaniem skladni?
<BlessJah> czy czegoś więcej
<panic_at_school> a i fte okazał się całkiem całkiem, po prostu ma dziwnie podpisane funkcje
<panic_at_school> np. w fte otwarte dokumenty są w menu.... pod...
<panic_at_school> buffers
<panic_at_school> a i routines jest spoko :D
<panic_at_school> i to chyba jednak nie fte sie sytał tylko inny edytor, bo miałem problem z oknem otwierania plików (ala okno Turbo Pascala), a fte takiego okna nie ma
<panic_at_school> BigBen_ nom jest taki edytor
<panic_at_school> np. fte :D
<panic_at_school> ale jeżeli chodzi o edytor z GUI
<panic_at_school> to CHYBA miał geany
<panic_at_school> ma -> http://newsletter.geany.org/img/issue4_splitwindow.png
<dweller> ale spam
<panic_at_school> przykre
<panic_at_school> widać niektórzy wola tworzyć kółka wzajemnej adoracji
<panic_at_school> ale dla takowych tutaj nie siedzę
<dweller> ja do tego kółka nie należe
<dweller> mam swoje ;)
<panic_at_school> elitarne, ircowe, z dziada - pradziada - wiem
<panic_at_school> czasem na prawdę czuje się tu dziwnie
<BigBen_> panic_at_school, dzieki juz sobie to w geany zrobilem
<panic_at_school> BigBen_ :)
<panic_at_school> ale bardzo fajny jest kate jak masz kde
<BigBen_> panic_at_school, dzieki postoje (mam gnome)
<dweller> macie userfriendly nakładki na vima
<panic_at_school> co ja pisze, jak byś miał, to byś o gedita nie pytał
<dweller> cream czy cuś
<dweller> panic_at_school: widać za krótki staż masz
<panic_at_school> że jeszcze się nie zesnobiłem ;)?
<BigBen_> aaa moje oczy
<BigBen_> nie dzieki. takie GUI jak w cream malo mnie interesuje
<dweller> panic_at_school: od irca bardziej możesz zdziwaczeć niż się zesnobić
<BigBen_> jak ktos ma potrzebe nalezec do elyty to jest taki serwer IRC na ktory wstep maja tylko hakierzy
<BigBen_> i tylko przez zaproszenie
<BigBen_> tylko nazwy zapomnialem jak sie to nazywalo
<panic_at_school> juz lece
<dweller> po co użerać się z obcymi młotkami, skoro można ze swoimi ;)
<panic_at_school> połowa to dzieciaki co się dzielą cudzymi skryptami, ściągniętymi z rosyjskich stronek wraz z trojanami
<panic_at_school> a druga połowa, to kolesie co prowadzą te rosyjskie stronki :D?
<panic_at_school> btw: jeszcze by mi sie fajny klient poczty przydał
<panic_at_school> Claws Mail całkiej spoko
<dweller> mutt
<panic_at_school> zbok jesteś i tyle
<panic_at_school> serio :P
<panic_at_school> o jaki słodki http://www.naskita.com/linux/sman/sman.gif
<dweller> no co?
<dweller> myszka jest dla cieniasów
<dweller> z resztą nie chce mi się po nią sięgać często
<panic_at_school> trzeba trenować łapki
<panic_at_school> no chyba, że ma się tylko dziewczyny w formacie jpg
<dweller> >__>
#ubuntu-pl 2012-01-13
<Biszkopcik> spicie?
<bastetmilo> nie
<Biszkopcik> o
<Biszkopcik> a gdzie sie podzial m477?
<bastetmilo> może się uczy, albo pije
<Biszkopcik> :)
<Biszkopcik> napewno to drugie
<bastetmilo> pewnie masz racje
<Biszkopcik> ale drugi czy trzeci dzien z rzedu
<Biszkopcik> to juz melanż
<bastetmilo> o tak codziennie
<bastetmilo> on
<Biszkopcik> delirka
<bastetmilo> niektórzy tak lubią
<Biszkopcik> alkoholicy najczesciej :)
<bastetmilo> ja na przykład lubię zacząć dzień od kawy z amaretto :)
<bastetmilo> i kontynuować takie kawki i herbatki do wieczora
<bastetmilo> bardzo przyjemne :D
<Biszkopcik> nie hula, na freenode zrobilem reconnecta i dalej mam gateway/shell/blebleble
<Biszkopcik> nie tu
<Voldenet> Biszkopcik uprawia ircowy seks
<Voldenet> -->
<Voldenet> <--
<Voldenet> ;D
<m477_> :)
<shpaq> mornin'
<m477_> ;/
<|B|enedyktXVI> o/
<grek> uzywa ktos photo frame na kde ten plasma widget z losowymi fotkami ?
<grek> mam taki bug na kilku kompach - ze czesto pomimo ze ustawione jest zmiana co 1 minuta - przestaje sie zmieniac i nie wiem czy zglaszac to jako bug-  u was tez sie tak dzieje ?
<grek> wie ktos jak to sie nazywa podupcone sa ten nazzywy w kazdej aplikacji powinna byc jej nazwa
<grek> np do zglaszania bledow - w niektorych widzialem ladna opcje - zglos blad do tej apliakcji ,
<grek> bo aplikacje sa spolszczone wiec u mnie nazywa sie to ramka na zdjecia : )
<Xantusia> hej ;)
<Xantusia> jest tu jakiś macher od xorgów? :D
<grek> ok nazwa sie widget-frame zglosilem buga skoro nikt tu tego nie uzywa
<dweller> jakie karty na x1 pewnie uciagnie, ale z grafika jest gorzej
<dweller> aj
<m477_> DO WANT
<Bianko> zdrastwujtje
<Xantusia> Witam ponownie, pomoże ktoś? http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=141&t=154726
<m477_> :-)
<m477_> biszkopty co tak latasz
<soee> jest ktos zaznajomiony z konfiguracja serwerów itp ?
<m477_> zadaj pytanie ~_~
<soee> m477_, mam serwer skonfigurowany tak, ze poszczegolnie userzy nie moga wywolywac skryptow php z innych kont
<soee> chcialem jednak zrobic dla jednej aplikacji tak ze do katalogów z plikami zrodlowymi tworzone byłyby dowiazania
<soee> i teraz pojawia sie pytanie czy jezeli pliki zrodlowe beda na oddzielnym koncie to dowiwazania do nich beda dzialaly dla innych userow
<mati75> jeśli zezwolisz na ich uruchamianie to tak
<mati75> i muszą być dostępne dla wszystkich
<mati75> chmod 5xx
<Bianko> dzisiaj jest piątek 13 ! lol
<soee> mati75, dla kazdego konta trzeba robic jakas konfiguracje zeby mogli uruchamiac pliki z innego konta?
<Bianko> to lepiej nie instaluje dizsiaj unity
<mati75> soee: nie
<soee> Bianko, lepiej nie po dzisiaj 13 a wersja unity 5, 13+5= 18, wersja gnome 3, 18 an 3 czesci= 666
<Bianko> MATKO BOSKA!
<soee> mati75, czyli jak mam konta uzytkownikow i jedno na ktorym pliki zrodlowe do ktorych inni maha miec dowiazania to co musze dokladnie zrobic?
<m477_> kochano
<mati75> soee: ustawić tylko uprawnienia
<m477_> nodding
<m477_> kupilem wczoraj tak genialnie czerwonego pomidorka w warzywniaku ze az mi zal go do zupy dawac
<Dreadlish> o/
<m477_> witam Doktorze Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> cześć m477_
<m477_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hpKMShooDBo
<Bianko> m477_: śliwkowe pomidory kupuj najlepsze
<Bianko> m477_: ile dałeś za niego ? :D
<m477_> nie wiem, a one chyba drogie sa
<Xantusia> ehhh, to co, pomoże mi ktoś, czy muszę od zera instalować system?
<xaxes_> m477_: kul
<xaxes_> ciekawe jak dużo miejsca zajmie 1TB danych
<m477_> kiedys pamietalem ile na 1 cm2 sie znajduje
<m477_> no ale jak talerz ma 3,5 cala srednicy
<m477_> to mozna izi policzyc
<Dreadlish> m477_: dysk ma 3,5 cala średnicy
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> przekątnej
<m477_> Dreadlish: słuszne spostrzezenie
<Quintasan> \o
<Dreadlish> talerz ma na pewno mniej
<m477_> a gdzie masz kąty w kole
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> a gdzie w dysku masz talerze na zewnątrz?
<m477_> @_@
<Dreadlish> i czego stacja dyskietek 3,5 cala ma te same wymiary co dysk 3,5 cala co? :D
<Monter> Czesc Dreadlish, przyszedlem :D
<Dreadlish> siema stachu ;d
<Dreadlish> mówisz, że dzisiaj na ubu posiedzisz co?
<Monter> tak, nudzi mi sie troche, kodzic sie nie chce :<
<m477_> szybko zmienisz zdanie
<Monter> m477_: ja? :D
<Xantusia> :(
<m477_> :(
<Monter> Dreadlish: jednak chyba jest na ata http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UK4mKBpTBE&feature=player_embedded
<Xantusia> please, pomóżcie mi, bo nie wiem czy czekać aż się ktoś zlituje, czy instalować od nowa system, oczy mnie bolą już od tej rozdzielczości :(
<mati75> zainstaluj sterowniki
<Xantusia> zainstalowałam 280 i nic
<Xantusia> no chyba, że ze strony nvidii
<Xantusia> ale ostatnio po takiej zabawie wcale nie miałam xów
<mati75> na pewno masz kartę nvidii?
<Xantusia> gf 8800 gt na 2000%
<Xantusia> kartę widzi
<mati75> to powinno chodzić
<Xantusia> ale tak jakby nie wykrywał teraz moniora
<mati75> chyba, że trzeba rozdzielczość ustawić
<Xantusia> mam lg lcd a pokazuje mi CRT
<Xantusia> no trzeba, tylko nie ma jej
<mati75> w opcjach nie masz?
<Xantusia> mam maksymalnie 1024x768 i nic wyżej
<mati75> zainstaluj arandr
<Xantusia> nie mam
<mati75> i zobacz
<Xantusia> arandr? tzn pakiet?
<mati75> tak
<mati75> program tak samo sie nazywa
<Xantusia> oki
<Xantusia> to samo
<mati75> włącz go
<mati75> będą monitory pokazane
<mati75> prawym przyciskiem na niego
<Xantusia> włączony, sprawdzałam rozdzielczości nie ma wyższych jest domyślny monitor
<mati75> aha
<mati75> dziwne
<mati75> które ubuntu?
<Xantusia> 11.10
<Xantusia> wiem, że dziwne
<Xantusia> w xorg.conf nic nie miałam
<Xantusia> dopisałam ale to nie pomogło
<Xantusia> wiec już nie wiem co robić
<mati75> na początek sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Xantusia> hmm, bo właśnie znalazłam to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Xantusia> i tam zmieniłam rozdziałkę
<Xantusia> pomoże to czy nie?
<mati75> nie wiem
<Xantusia> w .config/monitors.xlm
<mati75> potem
<Xantusia> ok
<Xantusia> to robię po Twojemu
<mati75> sudo apt-get install nvidia-173 nvidia-settings
<mati75> jak się zainstaluje
<mati75> to alt + ctrl + f1
<mati75> logujesz się
<mati75> sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop
<Xantusia> ale to ostatnie to chyba jak chcę wyłączyć xy
<Xantusia> ?
<mati75> tak
<Xantusia> 	sudo apt-get install nvidia-173 nvidia-settings
<Xantusia> grr
<Xantusia> nie to
<mati75> tylko w ubuntu to inaczej jak w debianie jest
<Xantusia> nvidia-settings zaznaczony jako zainstalowany ręcznie.
<Xantusia> nvidia-173 jest już w najnowszej wersji.
<Xantusia> i co teraz?
<mati75> o
<mati75> dpkg -l
<mati75> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<mati75> pokaż
<Xantusia> ok
<Xantusia> hmm
<Xantusia> bardzo dużo tego wyskoczyło, aż się nie można wyżej przewinąć
<mati75> dpkg -l | grep nvidia > nvidia
<mati75> w katalogu będziesz miała plik nvidia
<Xantusia>  nvidia-173                                    173.14.30-0ubuntu8                      NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<Xantusia> ii  nvidia-common                                 1:0.2.35                                Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
<Xantusia> ii  nvidia-current                                280.13-0ubuntu6                         NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<Xantusia> ii  nvidia-current-updates                        280.13-0ubuntu5                         NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<Xantusia> ii  nvidia-settings                               280.13-0ubuntu2                         Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<Xantusia> ii  nvidia-settings-updates                       280.13-0ubuntu1                         Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<mati75> wrzuć go np. na http://wklej.dug.net.pl
<Xantusia> za późno :/
<mati75> teraz to widzę
<Xantusia> a to z samego nvidia
<Xantusia> czyli z tego - 	dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<mati75> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current
<Xantusia> usunięte
<mati75> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<mati75> i restart
<mati75> powinno chodzić
<Xantusia> no to się zaraz okaże ;P
 * Xantusia idzie się restartować - z/w mam nadzieję :P
<soee> jesli tworze dowiazanie do katalogu
<soee> i nazwa tego katalogu ulegnie zmianei to dowiazanie caly czas bedzie aktualne ?
<mati75> nie
<mati75> chociaż
<mati75> nie
<soee> jestem
<Xantusia> jestem, dziękuje :*** udało się :D ale wszystko malutkie teraz :P
<mati75> ustaw rozdzielczość natywną monitora i będzie ok
<Xantusia> Taka wskoczyła od razu :)
<Xantusia> jeszcze raz dziękuje :)
<Xantusia> lecę :) miłego wieczoru wszystkim :)
<Bianko> to już wieczór lol
<Bianko> ten czas tak szybko leci :d
<mati75> jaki wieczór
<mati75> dopiero 15:20
<foreste> czesc
<Ozil1> http://osworld.pl/2012/01/13/raspberry-pi-rozpoczeto-produkcje/
<m477_> piwerko :-)
<Bianko> co zrobić jak mam na megavideo przekierowanei do jakiejś reklamy ?
<Bianko> dlaczego wszyscy chcą żebym w coś grał ? ja nie cierpię gierek ! <cry>
<xaxes_> ja przekierować stringa do pliku catem? 'cat "jakiesLiterki" > plik' nie działa :f
<widmo> musisz sie bardziej skoncentrować
<Bianko> piątek 13 sic
<xaxes_> to nic nie da, nie mam mocy jedi aby przesuwać bity na HDD :S
<ntat> xaxes_, co chcesz dokładnie zrobić?
<xaxes_> cat > plik [enter] String [enter] ctrl+d działa, ale ja bym wolał jedną komendą
<xaxes_> ntat: dodać do pliku ciąg znaków jedną komendą
<widmo> xaxes_: echo "chuj" > plik
<widmo> tak sie to robi
<xaxes_> okej, dziękuję
<ntat> po co cat do tego?
<widmo> Dla zabawy i profitu
<xaxes_> nie wiem, myślałem, że catem to się robi
<xaxes_> nubie w linuksach dopiero od 3-4 lat, nie wymagajcie zbyt dużo! :P
<xaxes_> albo wymagajcie, przynajmniej się nauczę
<m477_> plik z kotem?
<ntat> Dobra, to teraz mi coś podpowiedzcie. Jak wykorzystać we freepascalu polecenie systemowe. Np. jest program beep, który generuje dźwięki o zadanej częstotliwości i czasie trwania - składnia: beep -f 5000 -l 400
<ntat> :]
<xaxes_> pascal?! rozumiem, że robisz to z przymusu
<ntat> W Windowsie wystarczy załadować moduł windows i wtedy windows.beep(f,l)
<ntat> Pod Linuksem nie działa, ale za to jest (zewnętrzny) program (beep), który takie dźwięki generuje
<ntat> Jak się do niego dostać z poziomu pascala
<ntat> xaxes_, dlaczego z przymusu?
<xaxes_> ntat: pascal jest historią
<ntat> Turbo Pascal jest historią, free jest kontynuacją i rozszerzeniem:)
<ntat> Tzw. drugie życie:)
<xaxes_> hmm, chyba że tak
<xaxes_> muszę zobaczyć
<ntat> już mam
<m477_> witam :-)
<Bianko> m477_: witaj
<m477_> coś Ty za jeden
<Bianko> to ja blondyn w wydaniu bardziej alkoholowym :D
<m477_> wat
<m477_> dziecko
<Bianko> pisze się vat ^^
<m477_> Bianko: http://wnko.pl/i/nochybanie.jpg
<Bianko> hehhehehhe
<Dreadlish> o/
<m477_> POLICJA ;O
<Szatan> i STRAÅ» MIEJSKA!
<Biszkopcik> sorry za reconnecty, nie wiem co sie dzialo
<xaxes_> wiatery na dworach
<Dreadlish> rwało ci!
<Monter> Co tutaj tak cicho? :D
<Dreadlish> bo tak
<Monter> w sumie patek, to nie dziwota :D
<Monter> piatek* kurde nie moge sobie ustawic utf-8 ; /
<dweller> w piątek odsypia się tydzień
<dweller> chyba że kogoś już telepie od braku alkoholu po 5 dniach niepicia
<ntat> piątek trzynastego
<ntat> każdy się boi odezwać
<hakerinternetu> czesc!!!!1
<xaxes_> hakerinternetu: haxxniesz mi microsoft.com?
<Dreadlish> ci ti hest
<Dreadlish> o mama
<Thorbjorn> Dreadlish się upił?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> tylko sie dopiero zorientowałem co napisałem
<Thorbjorn> a co napisałeś?
<Dreadlish> "ci ti hest"
<Thorbjorn> ;F
<BlessJah> xaxes_: +10 do e-penisa?
<xaxes_> hm?
<BlessJah> 2106 < xaxes_> hakerinternetu: haxxniesz mi microsoft.com?
<xaxes_> a, to. nie wiem co to ma do mojego e-penisa (który pewnie jest wklęsły)
<dweller> to źle
<BlessJah> odebrałem to jako kozaczenie i próbę przedłuzenia sobie e-penisa
<dweller> bo na e-penisa składa się też naturalny
<xaxes_> dweller: ale mój internetowy penis tak zaniża długość normalnego, że wychodzi na to, iż jest wklęsły
<xaxes_> więc naturalny nie ma tu zbyt dużego odniesienia
<dweller> nie możesz mieć wklęsłego e-penisa
<xaxes_> mogę!
<dweller> nie!
<xaxes_> ja tak lamię i nubie(nubię?), że mogę
<BlessJah> dweller: opduść
<xaxes_> BlessJah: dobra myśl
<BlessJah> xaxes_: a ty siedź cicho i myśl, co robisz źle
 * xaxes_ idzie do kąta
<Thorbjorn> Nie wie ktoś czy ten gimp z interface podobnym do photosopa został wydany?
<foreste> jest wersji beta lub rc
<qermit> Thorbjorn: nie lubie tego miedzymordzia
<xaxes_> weee, gimp z interfejsem ps'a
<xaxes_> chyba nawet się przerzucę
<qermit> do bani jest ten interfejs
<qermit> 2 monitorów nie da się używać pewnie
<xaxes_> tak sądzisz? jeszcze nie widziałem
<Dreadlish> czego się nie da?
<Dreadlish> wszystko się da
<Dreadlish> tylko trzeba wiedzieć jak ;d
<BlessJah> Thorbjorn: lub w -devel, ogólnie gimp 2.7
<shkololo> hello
<x0e> siemka
<x0e> siemka polaki
<x0e> jak sprawe
<x0e> ??????
<x0e> kto zygraew v CS???
<x0e> Przekliniak,
<x0e> CS?? ADENA???
<x0e> jak tak???
<x0e> KURWA
<x0e> UBUNTU KURWA
<x0e> UBUNTU NOOB KURWA
<x0e> Wilczek, KURWA
<x0e> wildwind, KURWA
<Grzegorz> kick?
<x0e> Grzegorz, kurwa
<x0e> kto kick
<x0e> ty?
<x0e> ja kick
<x0e> ROZUMIEC POLSKI?
<x0e> UBUNTU KURWA
<x0e> UBUNTU KURWA
<x0e> UBUNTU KURWA
<x0e> UBUNTU KURWA
<x0e> UBUNTU KURWA
<x0e> UBUNTU KURWA
<x0e> UBUNTU KURWA
<xaxes_> twój polski niedobry polski
<x0e> UBUNTU KURWA
<x0e> UBUNTU KURWA
<x0e> UBUNTU KURWA
<x0e> UBUNTU KURWA
<x0e> UBUNTU KURWA
<Grzegorz> :|
<x0e> UBUNTU KURWA
<x0e> UBUNTU KURWA
<x0e> UBUNTU KURWA
<x0e> UBUNTU KURWA
<x0e> UBUNTU KURWA
<x0e> UBUNTU KURWA
<x0e> UBUNTU KURWA
<x0e> UBUNTU KURWA
<x0e> UBUNTU KURWA
<x0e> UBUNTU KURWA
<x0e> UBUNTU KURWA
<x0e> UBUNTU KURWA
<x0e> MOJ POLSKI NIEDOBRY POLSKI JA NIE POLAK A TY
<Trojanin> zaraz Freenode wywali pewnie
<Trojanin> a opy śpią :(
<xaxes_> kto to w ogóle jest?
<zu0> to pewnie jakis haker
<Grzegorz> ;)
<x0e> jakis hacker
<x0e> kto hackerf
<zu0> ma koncowke .pt
<x0e> na koncowke)))
<Trojanin> pt, pl, co za różnica. :P
<Morfeusz> O 6 klawiszy
<Morfeusz> Lub 5
<shkololo> jak uruchomić ubuntu na moim wow?
<x0e> jak tak
<shkololo> Chcę grać w wow
<x0e> roztolkovajte
<x0e> nie rozumie
<shkololo> poziom elf 80 nie może grać
<x0e> shkololo, twуj polski niedobry polski
<x0e> !!!
<shkololo> niedobry (
<shkololo> niedobry wow
<Morfeusz> Chuck norris mu nie pozwala
<x0e> pozwal ?
<Grzegorz> Panowie jakies program do zrobienia obrazu partycji ex4 macie?
<x0e> Ponowie
<x0e> shkololo, ty panowie
<x0e> shkololo, ty panowie
<x0e> panowie - пацаньё
<x0e> на их языке
<x0e> ЛОЛ
<shkololo> господин
<shkololo> ололо
<x0e> gospodin
<x0e> вiны не розумиют
<Morfeusz> Jezu nie bluźnijcie mi tutaj
<x0e> что мы руссаки
<shkololo> poklonyates mine gospodinu rabi govyazhego yazika
<Morfeusz> Te znaczki mnie zabijają
<x0e> слышите
<x0e> пидоры
<x0e> слушайте сюда
<shkololo> Morfeusz zabijają\
<x0e> теперь мы ваши короли
<x0e> поняли
<x0e> а вы стадо
<x0e> Я УГРОЖАЮ ВАМ ПИСТЛИЕТОМ
<x0e> PISTOLIETOM
<Morfeusz> To jest polski irc
<x0e> MEC
<x0e> LAZERNY MEC
<shkololo> морфиус хочет убить нас
<Morfeusz> Geniusze
<shkololo> вот пидор
<x0e> JA DARTH VADER
<shkololo> Morfeusz ты пидор
<x0e> A VI PADAWAN
<Morfeusz> Ou yeah
<x0e> Monter, лох
<x0e> Morfeusz, лох
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> rozumiec?
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<Morfeusz> POLX!!!
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<xaxes_> qermit: ping
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<Morfeusz> Spam?
<zu0> mowilem ? haker
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<Morfeusz> Jakie booty
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<Biszkopcik> lol
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<dweller> qermit: !
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<Biszkopcik> op?
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<shkololo> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<Biszkopcik> kurwa OGARNIJ SIE
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<Morfeusz> While?
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<Damn3d> o to może dołącze się
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<Damn3d> i zaprezentuje swój wiersz
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<Damn3d> "Osiemnasta rano nad Pępecidronkiem"
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<Damn3d> Nieuschniete gardlo wielbie! Bleblebleble, memlemlemle!
<shkololo> i wiesz, że każdy, kto używa ubuntu pituh?
<Damn3d> A na ścianie zimy zciąsłe - z dupodrutem na Giewoncie.
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> Morfeusz, lox
<x0e> HAKER
<Dreadlish> CO TO KURWA JEST
<Morfeusz> Debile
<x0e> TY HAKER??? KTO HAKER
<Damn3d> W Utulalem juz sobie proboszcz świński ryjek do koperty zawirował..
<Damn3d> W Perpidulum znowu ktoś strój krokodyla z zakrystii ukradł..
<x0e> TY HAKER??? KTO HAKER
<x0e> TY HAKER??? KTO HAKER
<shkololo> i wiesz, że każdy, kto używa ubuntu pituh?
<shkololo> i wiesz, że każdy, kto używa ubuntu pituh?
<x0e> TY HAKER??? KTO HAKER
<shkololo> i wiesz, że każdy, kto używa ubuntu pituh?
<shkololo> i wiesz, że każdy, kto używa ubuntu pituh?
<shkololo> i wiesz, że każdy, kto używa ubuntu pituh?
<shkololo> i wiesz, że każdy, kto używa ubuntu pituh?
<shkololo> i wiesz, że każdy, kto używa ubuntu pituh?
<x0e> TY HAKER??? KTO HAKER
<shkololo> i wiesz, że każdy, kto używa ubuntu pituh?
<Damn3d> W Perpidulum znowu ktoś strój krokodyla z zakrystii ukradł..
<Damn3d> W Kuporurtu - mafia Pinokia na Plebanii poćwiartowała...
<Damn3d> W Kozioszczyłach - znowu krowa Milka lokalnym napojem otruta..
<x0e> TY HAKER??? KTO HAKER
<x0e> TY HAKER??? KTO HAKER
<Damn3d> Pępecidronek! To stąd wyjdzie iskra, która przygotuje świat na kolejne przyjście Pana!
<x0e> JAK TAK POLAK
<x0e> JAK TAK POLAK
<x0e> JAK TAK POLAK
<x0e> JAK TAK POLAK
<x0e> NIE ROZUMIE
<shkololo> JAJAJAJAJAJAJ
<shkololo> JAJAJAJAJAJAJ
<x0e> NIE ROZUMIE
<shkololo> JAJAJAJAJAJAJ
<shkololo> JAJAJAJAJAJAJ
<x0e> NIE ROZUMIE
<x0e> NIE ROZUMIE
<x0e> KURWA UBUNU
<x0e> KURWA UBUNU
<x0e> KURWA UBUNU
<bastetmilo> gdzie jest Wizard???
<Dreadlish> qermit: dobrze czynisz
<Damn3d> Moja poezja zazwyczaj działa uspokajająco na ludzi
<Dreadlish> tak
<Tyczek> Ferie się zaczynają...
<Morfeusz> Do czego to doszło, żeby takie hejterstwo siedziało na irkach
<Dreadlish> melissa i ziółka na przeczyszczenie też
<qermit> niech tylko ktos dzis brzydkie slowa to go spotka to samo
<Dreadlish> +q?
<Dreadlish> od razu kb :D
<Dreadlish> bo to jakieś pierdzielone boty
<Damn3d> sugerujesz że miasto w którym się urodziłem tj Pępęcidronek Wielkopolski to brzydkie słowo?
<Trojanin> Pępęcidronek? :D
<qermit> Dreadlish: po pierwsze, jeżeli to boty, to sie nie zorientują
<Trojanin> w której części Wielkopolski to jest?
<Dreadlish> qermit: tego x0e to możesz od razu banować - pakistan
<Damn3d> Trojanin: niedaleko Perpidulum
<qermit> Dreadlish: po drugie, patrz pierwsze
<Dreadlish> qermit: "ajtam" statystyke podnoszą
<Damn3d> no, niech wychodzą
<x0ee> NIE ROZUMIE
<Dreadlish> o mama
<x0ee> POLAK KURWA
<x0ee> TVOJA MAMA
<Damn3d> niech tylko jeszcze raz ktoś obrazi Pępęcidronka
<Morfeusz> O boty se ido
<x0ee> USE UBUNU
<x0ee> Morfeusz, POLAK KURWA
<Dreadlish> qermit: IP!
<x0ee> qermit, KURWA
<x0ee> qermit, KURWA
<x0ee> qermit, KURWA
<x0ee> qermit, KURWA
<x0ee> qermit, KURWA
<x0ee> qermit, KURWA
<x0ee> qermit, KURWA
<BlessJah> boli
<Dreadlish> nawzajem :)
<Trojanin> qermit: na kraj daj ;)
<jaktak> Jedynymi przegranymi używać ubuntu i żyć w Polska
<Damn3d> no, tak trzymać
<jaktak> Jedynymi przegranymi używać ubuntu i żyć w Polska
<jaktak> Jedynymi przegranymi używać ubuntu i żyć w Polska
<Dreadlish> pakistany to tylko terrorysty są
<jaktak> Jedynymi przegranymi używać ubuntu i żyć w Polska
<jaktak> Jedynymi przegranymi używać ubuntu i żyć w Polska
<Morfeusz> Hejter kurwa
<jaktak> Jedynymi przegranymi używać ubuntu i żyć w Polska
<jaktak> Jedynymi przegranymi używać ubuntu i żyć w Polska
<jaktak> Jedynymi przegranymi używać ubuntu i żyć w Polska
<jaktak> Jedynymi przegranymi używać ubuntu i żyć w Polska
<jaktak> Jedynymi przegranymi używać ubuntu i żyć w Polska
<BlessJah> shkololo@109.100.177.166
<BlessJah> hm...
<Morfeusz> Morda booty!!!!
<Dreadlish> qermit: dziękuejm
<takjak> Jedynymi przegranymi używać ubuntu i żyć w Polska
<takjak> Jedynymi przegranymi używać ubuntu i żyć w Polska
<takjak> Jedynymi przegranymi używać ubuntu i żyć w Polska
<qermit> mode +q *!*@*109.100.177.166
<takjak> Jedynymi przegranymi używać ubuntu i żyć w Polska
<takjak> Jedynymi przegranymi używać ubuntu i żyć w Polska
<takjak> Jedynymi przegranymi używać ubuntu i żyć w Polska
<Dreadlish> qermit: ZE SLASZEM
<qermit> mode +q *!*@109.100.177.166
<takjak> Jedynymi przegranymi używać ubuntu i żyć w Polska
<Morfeusz> Taa...
<Carnophage> :D
<takjak> Jedynymi przegranymi używać ubuntu i żyć w Polska
<Trojanin> qermit: mode +m
<takjak> Jedynymi przegranymi używać ubuntu i żyć w Polska
<takjak> Jedynymi przegranymi używać ubuntu i żyć w Polska
<takjak> Jedynymi przegranymi używać ubuntu i żyć w Polska
<takjak> Jedynymi przegranymi używać ubuntu i żyć w Polska
<takjak> Jedynymi przegranymi używać ubuntu i żyć w Polska
<Damn3d> no i dobrze
<Dreadlish> qermit: why troja banłeś?
<BlessJah> pod tabem pewnie siedział
<Morfeusz> Idealnie opanowałeś polski
<Damn3d> jeszcze raz ktoś coś źle o Pępęcidronku powie
<Dreadlish> *!*Trojanin@equestria.pl
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> n we're quita
<Damn3d> nie dam nikomu obrażac rodzinnego miasta
<Morfeusz> A kto obraża?
<Dreadlish> a co obrażali?
<Damn3d> Pępęcidronek
<Trojanin> raz, raz.
<Dreadlish> NO LOL
<Dreadlish> btw. tekst z translate.google.com :D
<Trojanin> Dreadlish: no wątpię, żeby skądinąd :P
<Morfeusz> Booty, kacapy albo szwaby
<Damn3d> Kto? Pępęcidronek Co? Pępęcidronkowi O co ? O Pępęcidronku
<Damn3d> nie wiem po co o to pytacie
<Morfeusz> Jezu przestań o twoich rodzinnych stronach, bo nikogo to nie obchodzi
<Damn3d> No tutaj przyznam ci racje
<Damn3d> Jezus faktycznie pochodził z Pępęcidronka
<Damn3d> Niewiele osób to wie, ale tam się urodził
<Morfeusz> Sucho
<Morfeusz> :D
<Damn3d> Sucho to tam w Kozioszczyłach
<Damn3d> tutaj niedaleko Perpidulum zawsze gleba mokra
<Morfeusz> A gdzie tam macie betlejem w tym Pępęcidronku?
<Damn3d> no
<Damn3d> tak kończą frajerzy!
<Damn3d> o i następny
<Damn3d> do rana każdy kto naśmiewał się z Pępęcidronka wyleci
<x0erf> POLAK KURWA
<x0erf> pressenter, kurwa
<x0erf> *** KURWA
<pressenter> xD
<Damn3d> No, kolejny!
<Damn3d> x0erf: podpadłeś Pępęcidronkowi
<hahol> jakie
<qermit> zaraz poleci ban na cala podsiec
<pressenter> Daj bana na @. xD
<Damn3d> dokladnie
<Damn3d> na całe Kozioszczyły!
<Damn3d> Jeszcze Pępęcidronek nie zginal póki my żyjemy
<panic_at_school> widzę, że macie ciekawy linuksowo-informatyczny temat
<az-> ale mieli racje
<az-> :>
<az-> kto normalny ma ubuntu?
<az-> ;]
<panic_at_school> aż się trole w mojej głowie pobudziły :D
<Damn3d> Spalić Perpidulum! I Kozioszczyły też!
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> chyba nikt
<Dreadlish> tu w ogóle ktoś ma ubuntu? :D
<az-> wszyscy wannabe cool
<Damn3d> wszyscy
<xaxes_> Dreadlish: ja mam
<az-> komus sie udalo zrobic
<panic_at_school> ja Debiana
<Damn3d> tutaj w Pępęcidronku to co druga osoba ma
<az-> update 3 wersji ubuntu
<az-> i zeby nie padlo :>?
<xaxes_> miałem archa, ale przesiadłem się na ubu
<Damn3d> i co trzecia krowa
<az-> mozliwe to jest w ogole?
<BlessJah> qermit: ~shkololo@109.100.177.166 ~shkololo@109.100.16.54 ~x0e@186.136.169.191 ~x0e@bl8-167-45.dsl.telepac.pt
<lohal> jakie kurwi
<az-> debian lepszy
<az-> ;]
<Damn3d> no!
<kurwa> JAK TAK KURWA
<kurwa> POLAK NPOOPB UBUNTU
<Damn3d> za Pępęcidronka, banować!
<az-> qermit: +m+b
<az-> *=v
<Damn3d> idźcie Kozioszczyły!
<az-> tfu
<kurwa> NIE BANOVAT
<az-> +m+v ;]
<kurwa> NIE BANOWAT
<BlessJah> qermit: lol
<kurwa> KURWA POKLAK
<az-> daj wszystkim +v i +m
<Damn3d> Perpidulum też
<kurwa> qermit, KURWA POLAK
<az-> proste
<mati75> qermit: wybacz
<kurwa> POLACYE
<az-> albo +i i invite na .pl
<mati75> kurwa: suck my dick, bitch!
<az-> jesli na freenode sie tak da
<Damn3d> wszystkich zbanować, tylko +e na Pępęcidronek
<qermit> no i zepsuli
<Dreadlish> qermit: a vki to kto da?
<Dreadlish> a.
<Dreadlish> i inwajtuj damn3da
<Damn3d> no
<Dreadlish> bo sie wyrypał
<Damn3d> wreszcie
<qermit> nie wcinac sie, bo tabfail mi sie myli
<Damn3d> co wy sobie myślicie w tych Kozioszczyłach
<qermit> jakie byly wczesniej flagi na kanale?
<BlessJah> qermit: w a!b@c a to nick na kanale b to ten z identa a c to host, tak?
<Damn3d> tutaj cała armia, z Pępęcidronka czuwa
<Dreadlish> nie było Q i i
<Trojanin> Qi nie było
<Damn3d> bany były
<az-> BlessJah: ta
<Dreadlish> są dalej :D
<Damn3d> bany na całe Kozioszczyły
<Damn3d> aż do Perpidulum
<Damn3d> proboszcz chyba tylko +e miał
<Damn3d> żeby tam na kolęde mógł wejść
<Damn3d> poza tym, całe kozioszczyły wybanować
<Damn3d> nie chcemy ich tu
<Damn3d> pępęcidronek protestuje
<Damn3d> No
<BlessJah> qermit: *!~x0e@* *!~shkololo@* plus *!*@109.100.0.0/16, to te powtarzające się
<Damn3d> niech tylko Kozioszczyły zobaczą
<qermit> wiem
<qermit> BlessJah: nie mam czasu czyscic
<BlessJah> ~x0e@bl8-167-45.dsl.telepac.pt ~x0e@186.136.169.191 ~x0e@CPE00096b8b0145-CM000a735cadd1.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com
<Damn3d> czyścić nie trzeba
<BlessJah> te po jednym razie
<Damn3d> szambonurek z Perpidulum rano ma być
<Trojanin> to ostatnie to proxy jakieś
<Damn3d> dokladnie
<Damn3d> proxy z Kozioszczyłów
<Damn3d> wybanować
<xaxes_> pewnie na koziolinux serwer proxy
<qrq> Witam
<Damn3d> qrq Z jakiego miasta jestes?
<Damn3d> tutaj gmina Pępęcidronek Wielkopolski
<qrq> Bielsko-Biała
<Damn3d> Jak Kozioszczyły to od razu mozesz wyjsc
<BlessJah> dobra qermit, zostawiam cie samego z tym burdelem
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: wof. a cokolwiek mu pomogłeś? =.=
<qrq> BlessJah Cóż że burdelem jest?
<Damn3d> właśnie?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: no grepuje logi i pomaga organizować bany skutecznie
<Damn3d> Pępęcidronek burdelem nazywasz?
<Dreadlish> GREPUJESZ LOGI
<Dreadlish> łoooooo
<Dreadlish> nikt tego nie umi =.=
<Damn3d> jak my tu 20 krów i 2 kozy mamy?
<Damn3d> wybanować go
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: nie każdemu się chce
<Damn3d> on z Kozioszczyłów tylko sie maskuje
<Damn3d> niech tylko ksiądz proboszcz się dowie
<Damn3d> pangolin Pępęcidronek czy Kozioszczyły ?
<qermit> Damn3d: to jest staf
<Dreadlish> normalnie przesunąć sobie okno parenaście linijek do góry
<Damn3d> rozumiem, zezwalam
<Dreadlish> normalnie jeden pageup sprawę załatwia
<qrq> Facet mi przyniósł czytnik usb do reklamacji że mu nie działa pod Windowsem , puściłem na ubu i działało idealnie , zainstalowałem mu ubuntu i zadowolony :D
<Trojanin> :D
<termi> :)
<xaxes_> qrq: ile wziąłeś za to?
<Voldenet> profesjonalny support
<Damn3d> już nie raz tak było. że staf strój borsuka przybrał, a to atak z Kozioszczyłów był
<termi> to teraz bedzie czestym gosciem
<Damn3d> trzeba być ostrożnym
<Voldenet> termi: ubuntu normalnym ludziom wystarcza
<Voldenet> takim zjadaczom internetu typowym
<Damn3d> jak nam kiedyś 5 kur ukradli
<qrq> xaxes Jak zwykle , 50 zł.
<Damn3d> to aż proboszcz się załamał
<termi> Voldenet: zdziwil bys sie
<Voldenet> termi: ?
<termi> nie chce mi sie opisywac historii :)
<termi> za dluga
<Voldenet> flash działa, java działa
<Damn3d> krowy dobrze się doi
<Damn3d> wszystko w porządku
<termi> Voldenet: typowy zjadacz internetu
<termi> to odpali kompa
<xaxes_> Voldenet: gorzej, gdy będzie chciał pobrać sobie gadu gadu
<termi> i wiekszosc tych ludzi odpala na pamiec wszytko
<termi> oraz podstawowa rzeczy zjadacza intenetowego zwyklego gadu gadu
<termi> gdzie jest?
<termi> :D
<termi> "gdzie sloneczko"
<termi> :D
<xaxes_> pidgin! \m/
<qrq> Czytnik rozłączał się na ułamek sekundy przed każdym kopiowaniem pliku.
<qrq> Sprawdziłem inną sztukę i jest to samo.
<fuuu> HEY NOOBS
<fuuu> !pl | asd
<fuuu> POLAK KURWA
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Trojanin> /ban *!~xoe@*
<Dreadlish> qermit: MODE +b *!*x0e@*
<qrq> Jakaś wadliwa linia chińskich produktów?
<qermit> fuuu: papa nobie
<Dreadlish> co z tego że wytniesz zakres
<Dreadlish> jak on i tak wejdzie z innego
<Damn3d> mówie wam, całe kozioszczyły po prostu zbanujcie
<qermit> Dreadlish: zbanuje cały świat zaraz
<Dreadlish> *!*x0e@*
<Dreadlish> .
<Damn3d> tak proboszcz powiedział
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> btw.
 * Dreadlish ma ide
<Dreadlish> a
<qermit> Dreadlish: zaraz trzeba bedzie zrobić + mówienie tylko dla zalogowanych
<Damn3d> po prostu +b *kozioszczyły*
<Damn3d> i tyle
<qrq> Bywa tu nn52?
<fuuu> PRIVET KURWA
<fuuu> SIEMKA
<qrq> Ostatnio.
<fuuu> NOOB
<fuuu> NOOB qermit
<fuuu> NOOB qermit
<fuuu> NOOB qermit
<fuuu> ;)))
<fuuu> HAHA
<fuuu> POLAK KURWA
<xaxes_> fuuu: głupi troll
<Bianko> o co chodzi ?
<xaxes_> ciekawe czy zrozumie
<Trojanin> +m i voice dla reszty.
<fuuu> xaxes_, ubuntu noob
<fuuu> kurwa polak
<fuuu> demon -team jebe
<fuuu> jebal
<fuuu> kurwa
<Trojanin> fuuu: jedź do Chrzęszczyrzewoszyc.
<fuuu> qermit, KURWA
<fuuu> qermit, KURWA
<fuuu> qermit, KURWA
<fuuu> qermit, KURWA
<fuuu> qermit, KURWA
<fuuu> qermit, KURWA
<qermit> moze to pomoże
<we33> qermit, KURWA
<we33> :))
<we33> POLAK KURWA
<we33> POLAK KURWA
<we33> POLAK KURWA
<we33> POLAK KURWA
<we33> POLAK KURWA
<we33> POLAK KURWA
<we33> POLAK KURWA
<we33> POLAK KURWA
<we33> POLAK KURWA
<we33> POLAK KURWA
<qrq> Widzę że mały śmietniczek się tu zrobił
<qermit> we33: papa
<revel004> hmm
<revel004> jakis polak :/
<Damn3d> revel004 od razu mów
<Damn3d> Pępęcidronek czy Kozioszczyły?
<revel004> Pępecidronek
<qrq> Jak Canonical zacznie się reklamować w Polskiej Telewizji to będzie jeszcze gorzej :)
<Trojanin> a zacznie?
<xaxes_> qrq: nie zacznie
<qrq> Shutterworth w wywiadach zapewnia że w niedalekiej przyszłości będzie realną konkurencją dla Microsoftu
<Dreadlish> i wszyscy przestaną używać ubuntu
<qrq> W sumie nie wydaje się to wcale tak abstrakcyjne by nie mógł konkurować.
<xaxes_> a mi tak
<xaxes_> to jest bardzo abstrakcyjne
<qrq> Dlaczego?
<qrq> ubuntu zmierza do "user friendly"
<xaxes_> ale im nie wychodzi, to po 1.
<qrq> No narazie im nie wychodzi :)
<jacekowski> qermit: a Damn3da za co?
<xaxes_> a po 2. wyjadacze chleba używają programów close source(tak to się nazywa?)
<qermit> jacekowski: za to ze sie powtarzal
<qermit> mogl sieciec cicho, przeciez sie staralem
<qermit> za chwile go odbanuje
<xaxes_> więc nie ma nawet jak zrekompilować
<qermit> xaxes_: uzywaja przeglądarki
<qermit> i flasha do jutuba
<BlessJah> revel004 chyba za szybko wyleciał
<xaxes_> qermit: gg. Pidgina nie ogarną pewnie
<qermit> mogl sie nie odzywac
<qermit> xaxes_: gadu air
<Dreadlish> xaxes_: moja matka co nic nie ogarnia ogarnęła pidgina
<qermit> BlessJah: tez go zaraz odbanuje
<Dreadlish> więc nie jest nie do ogarnięcia
<Dreadlish> poza tym pierwzse co było
<Dreadlish> "WOOO NIE MA REKLAM!"
<BlessJah> qermit: zdejmij *!*shkololo@109.100.177.* i *!*x0e@186.136.169.* daj *!*shkololo@* i *!*x0e@*
<qermit> BlessJah: niech sie uspokoi troche
<qermit> nie mam teraz czasu
<BlessJah> to daj opa
<Dreadlish> NEI DAWAJ
<qrq> Jeżeli będzie potencjał to będzie zainteresowanie firm które będą pisać natywne binarki :D
<BlessJah> dupa
<qermit> BlessJah: widzisz, sam zdejmuje
<BlessJah> qermit: niechanservovy refleks, ale niech ci będzie
<Dreadlish> o
<Dreadlish> freenode staff :D
<qrq> Czy takie trudne jest umieszczenie Autocada w środowisku Linuxowym?
<BlessJah> qrq: nieopłacalne
<Dreadlish> qrq: zapytaj się producenta tego specyfiku :D
<jacekowski> a na co to komu
<jacekowski> jak kogos stac na autocada to go stac na windowsa
<qrq> Nie do tego zmierzam :D
<BlessJah> hm... tak właściwie to co o 11 w nocy może być tak zajmujące, że nie pozwala oporządzić z banami
<qermit> BlessJah: żona?
<qrq> Wiele firm korzysta z Debiana
<Dreadlish> debian jest troche jak disco polo
<Dreadlish> wszyscy wiedzą co to jest
<Dreadlish> ale nie każdy lubi :D
<BlessJah> qermit: widać nie stara się, skoro ircujesz
<qrq> Dreadlish Squeeze jest OOTB
<qrq> Out of the box
<BlessJah> qrq: zdemontowali netinstalla?
<qrq> Niewiele różni się od ubuntu
* qermit changed the topic of #ubuntu-pl to: Oficjalny kanał wsparcia dla Ubuntu || Zarejestruj się do Nickserv, mamy problem ze spamerami || Ubuntu 11.10 wydane: http://www.ubuntu.com || Używaj http://przewodnik.ubuntu.pl || Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl || Statystyki: http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl || Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj. Zanim zapytasz - DuckDuckGo.com || Nie wklejaj
<Dreadlish> qermit: too long topic
<qrq> Netinstall jest ale jest też live cd.
<BlessJah> Zanim zapytasz - DuckDuckGo.com
<qrq> Z możliwością instalacji
<BlessJah> so hipster
* qermit changed the topic of #ubuntu-pl to: Oficjalny kanał wsparcia dla Ubuntu || Zarejestruj się do Nickserv, mamy problem ze spamerami || Ubuntu 11.10 wydane: http://www.ubuntu.com || Używaj http://przewodnik.ubuntu.pl || Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl || Statystyki: http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl || Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj || Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org
<Dreadlish> qrq: czy ja wyglądam na kogoś, kto używa debiana/ubuntu? =.=
<BlessJah> paste.pocoo.org \o/
<Dreadlish> nopaste.pl
<qrq> Dreadlish Nie , wyglądasz na kogoś kto używa BSD :D
<qermit> wole wklej
<qermit> zawsze moge sie zapytac kto wklejal
<Dreadlish> wklej.to ;d
<BlessJah> zapytac kto wklejał <- co masz na myśli?
<qermit> ip
<qrq> Ruski to są giganty , dwa dni  po wycieku screenera filmu do internetu oni już zrobili dubbing :D
<Dreadlish> i dobrze :D
<qermit> oo znowu przuszedł chyba
<BlessJah> tab?
<BlessJah> 6/
<qrq> Nie mam czego słuchać, może mi coś polecicie?
<qermit> qrq: szum
<qrq> Różowy? :D
<BlessJah> qrq: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9A8YDlj5Ffs&feature=BFa&list=PL966AC59BF646F6BD&lf=plpp_video
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6ur6rx4> (at www.youtube.com)
<qrq> Różowy mnie usypia
<BlessJah> cośtam, cośtam, toplista trójki
<qrq> BlessJah Człowieku , mam dość sentymentalizmu :D
<BlessJah> grechuta z rozpędu
<BlessJah> masz tam gdzieś kazika
<BlessJah> 26
<revel004> ee ee
<revel004> bez przesadyzmu
<BlessJah> bądź grzeczny
<BlessJah> jak będą kopać, to wejdź pod biurko i udawaj że cie nie ma
<BlessJah> kto nie z nami, ten przeciw nam
<qermit> ech pomyliłem sie chyba
<qermit> revel004: sorka
<BlessJah> i to dwa razy :]
<revel004> przekupie ich orzechami z nusbajzera bo nie lubie
<BlessJah> najpierw musisz je wylizać z czekolady
<revel004> wlasnie to robie
<qermit> żyjecie?
<qrq> Tak jest
<Voldenet> 1st
<BlessJah> $ halt
<BlessJah> c^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C
<BlessJah> Shutdown cancelled.
<BlessJah> lol, udało się
<dweller> a czemu ma się nie udać?
<BlessJah> bo przez przypadek poszło halt
<Voldenet> 'przez przypadek halt'
<Voldenet> ...
<Voldenet> jakim cudem? :D
<crusty> przez przypadek rm -rf
<crusty> :/
<qrq> sudo rm -R /home
<crusty> #!/bin/bash
<crusty> su -c ': > /*' #smile!
<crusty> hmmm
<Voldenet> daaamn, profesjonalni administratorzy
<Biszkopcik> sudo rm -fR /*
<Biszkopcik> ;)
<qrq> Voldenet Napewno nie masz na myśli mnie
<Voldenet> sudo: nie odnaleziono polecenia
<Voldenet> handlujcie z tym, fani ubuntu
<Voldenet> :}
<crusty> dlatego /me su -c
<crusty> ;D
<Voldenet> a.k.a. nie rozumiem po co miałbym dawać normalnym użytkownikom uprawnienia roota
<qrq> Ja nie jestem fanem ubuntu
<Voldenet> qrq: care to see my caring face?
<crusty> Voldenet: ogolnie wheel nie trzeba nawet kazdemu
<crusty> ;)
<qrq> Voldenet I don't get it.
<Voldenet> You just don't get it. Do you?
<Voldenet> crusty: ogólnie to nawet konta nie trzeba nawet każdemu
<qrq> You're right - I do . I just do not get it :D
<Voldenet> My english is horrible, me not talking to ya
<qrq>  Voldenet Powinno być "Don't you?" a nie "Do you?"
<qrq> Bo inaczej to brzmi zabawnie :D
<Voldenet> qrq: to jest cytat z filmu
<Voldenet> filmów tysiąca
<qrq> Możliwe
<Voldenet> to jeden z tych utartych schematów ze scenariuszy
<qrq> Staram się nie oglądać hollywodzkich produkcji.
<Biszkopcik> zbanowaliscie juz tego idiote co tak spamil?
<Voldenet> już dawno
<Biszkopcik> :)
<foreste> Biszkopcik:  ogladasz na discovery idiota za granica ?
<Biszkopcik> czasami
<Biszkopcik> jak akurat napotkam
<Voldenet> qrq: dlaczego nie oglądasz hollywoodzkich produkcji?
<qrq> Voldenet Bo 90% to utter shit? :D
<foreste> uwielbiam fanow 4 kulek i zaklinacza psow
<Voldenet> qrq: głupawy argument
<Voldenet> 'nie rucham kobiet, bo 90% nie zasługuje'
<Voldenet> >..
<qrq> Nie powiedziałem że wogóle nie oglądam hollywódzkich produkcji.
<Voldenet> ale nawet jak 90% się wytnie to kilkanaście filmów rocznie jest
<qrq> Nolan jest niezły.
<qrq> Fincher też nie jest zły.
<qrq> Niewielu jest tych mainstreamowych niezłych reżyserów.
<qrq> No i jeszcze Tarantino.
<qrq> Choć on nie jest znów taki mainstream
<qrq> Najbardziej z nich to Nolan.
<qrq> Idę spać. Dobranoc
#ubuntu-pl 2012-01-14
<czester> ^_^
<dweller> sup
<Biszkopcik> a m477 dalej nie ma :/
<Biszkopcik> spory melanż sobie zrobił
<dweller> hmm
<dweller> jeszcze jedno piwo mam
<dweller> pić czy nie pić
<Biszkopcik> oto jest pytanie
<Biszkopcik> na śniadanie
<modinfo> dababebuba: hey
<dababebuba> modinfo: http://www.pl.netbsd.org/documentation/
<modinfo> dababebuba: nie działa link
<dababebuba> modinfo: jaki masz system? ja mam archa
<modinfo> dababebuba: witaj w klubie
<dababebuba> modinfo: aqq!
<modinfo> dababebuba: aqq?
<dababebuba> modinfo: akuku
<modinfo> dababebuba: ja używam iChat
<dababebuba> modinfo: no witam
<modinfo> dababebuba: :D
<dababebuba> modinfo: sam sobie odpowiedz
<modinfo> dababebuba: ile masz lat?
<dababebuba> modinfo: teraz to juz sie tego nie dolicze
<modinfo> !wtracanie
<modinfo> ja lece
<modinfo> dababebuba: wtracanie
<dababebuba> modinfo: hm
<modinfo> dababebuba: !wtracanie
<dababebuba> !wtracanie_wsp ustaw mi wspolczynniki uczenia np. !wtracanie_wsp 1 1 i mowie duzo :)
<modinfo> bb
<modinfo> bb
<modinfo> MimTenJim:czesc! :)
<modinfo> MimTenJim: jak leci?
<MimTenJim> modinfo: co?
<modinfo> MimTenJim: hmm, co słychać u Ciebie?
<MimTenJim> modinfo: co?
<modinfo> MimTenJim: nie wiem, w domu, szkole?
<MimTenJim> modinfo: jaki masz system? ja mam archa
<modinfo> MimTenJim: ja też, z gnome shell
<MimTenJim> modinfo: a tobie co?!
<modinfo> MimTenJim: co?
<MimTenJim> modinfo: nic!
<modinfo> MimTenJim: hmm?
<MimTenJim> modinfo: nie hymhaj!
<modinfo> MimTenJim: jaka jest u Ciebie pogoda?
<MimTenJim> modinfo: uwielbiam wc i inne takie czule miejsca
<modinfo> MimTenJim: uuu
<MimTenJim> modinfo: po co?
<modinfo> MimTenJim: bb
<MimTenJim> modinfo: no witam
<modinfo> MimTenJim: to było pożeganie XD
<MimTenJim> modinfo: sikaj se Pan ;>
<modinfo> MimTenJim: bb
<m477_> :-)
<m477_> o fak ile sniegu
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<grek> jak sie w konsoli pokazuje godzine sama
<grek> date -d=%I
<grek> nei dziala jak ta skladania wyglada samo date podaje cala niby %I daje godzine ale nie wiem jak to zastosowac
<tajwanuser> cze
<m477_> cze
<Ozil> cze
<Ozil> idę zaraz na basen
<Ozil> a wy co planujecie ?
<m477_> hleję
<waa_programmer> cześć
<Dreadlish> o/
<Meddy> Witam, wie ktoś jak wyciagnac bios karty z poziomu ubuntu?
<Wizard> cześć
<BlessJah> 1424 < del_> siemanko mam takie zadanko akurat
<BlessJah>              siedze na kolosie :P: Zaproponuj
<BlessJah>              polecenie, które łączy pliki o nazwach:
<BlessJah>              plik1, plik2, plik3,plik 4 w jeden plik
<BlessJah> \o/
<BlessJah> Wizard: siemka
<Wizard> cześć BlessJah
<Wizard> co porabiasz?
<BlessJah> przed chwila pomagalem dwom n00bom z wstie piszacym kolosa z systemow operacyjnych
<BlessJah> dostali odpowiednie manuale i nadal narzekaja
<panic_at_school> :D
<panic_at_school> jakby podejść do tego filozoficznie, to można zaproponować rm -f
<bastetmilo> hej Wizard
<BlessJah> tak, zawartosc wszystkich plikow bedzie taka sama
<panic_at_school> łączy wszystkie pliki w jeden nieistniejący byt inodowy
<Wizard> panic_at_school, loooool
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo
<BlessJah> panic_at_school++
<foreste> czy kadu mozna dawac moduly ze starszej wersji kadu do nowszej ?
<Wizard> to nie jest kanał wsparcia dla kadu :P
<Wizard> foreste, jeśli api się nie zmieniło..
<BlessJah> foreste: on mówi, że spróbować warto
<foreste> albo zainstaluje 0.9
<foreste> bo nowe 0.10 samierdzi
<foreste> nie exporttuje calej listy z serwera
<panic_at_school> ale wiecie co, ja na tym kolosie bym dał, że cat, ale dodałbym, że filozoficznie to można zastosować metodę wykorzystywaną w systemie edukacji, polegającą na sprowadzaniu wszystkich do tego samego pustego poziomu głupoty, więc: echo "" > plik1 > plik2 > plik3 > plik4 i w efekcie są jednym i tym samym ogłupiałym bytem
<foreste> wkuzajaca sychronizacja ;/
<panic_at_school> dodałbym - "łatwym do manipulacji"
<Wizard> ;D
<foreste> przy 189 kontaktach zgubilo 5
<BlessJah> zglos buga
<panic_at_school> btw: kiedyś oddałem pracę zaliczeniową (program) na DVD. Koleś na mnie oczy - "nie mów, że na CD się nie zmieściło O.O"
<foreste> wole stare 0.9.2
<BlessJah> panic_at_school: nastepna na FDD przyniesc bylo
<foreste> nowe smierdzi skype ;p
<panic_at_school> nie zmieściło by się :D
<BlessJah> jaki przedmot?
<panic_at_school> programowanie
<foreste> co najwazniejsze sychronizacja listy kontaktow ;/
<foreste> cuchnoca rzecz ;p
<panic_at_school> oddałem dwie prace - dwa programy. Jeden nazywał się porn-disk
<Wizard> foreste, słownik zainstaluj
<Wizard> panic_at_school, co robił?
<panic_at_school> to samo co fdisk :D
<panic_at_school> ale miał nazwę lepszą :P
<foreste> pisalem do kadu zeby dodali stare manualne obok sychronizaCJI DEV WYSMIAL MNIE O-O
<panic_at_school> na kadu to wszyscy sobie na wazjem obciągają
<panic_at_school> nie wiem kiedy mają czas pisać kadu
<panic_at_school> taka adoracyjna orgia tam panuje, ze przy przegldaniu forum ekran wazeliną ocieka
<m477_> płytkie de fau de
<panic_at_school> foreste: wymyj pupe, weź tubkę wazeliny i zaproponuj na forum jeszcze raz ;)
<foreste> http://www.kadu.im/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=11349
<foreste> panic_at_school: ++++
<m477_> jestem taki bystry i elokwentny jak sie schlam
<BlessJah> panic_at_school: to nie mu w dupe maja wlazic
<panic_at_school> BlessJah: żeby coś dostać, najpierw trzeba dać coś od siebie ;)
<foreste> tfu raCJA ;P
<MeddyPL> Witam wie ktoś jak wyciagnac bios karty z poziomu ubuntu?
<BlessJah> bios karty?
<MeddyPL> bios karty graficznej
<BlessJah> znaczy że firmware?
<panic_at_school> nazwę czy oprogramowanie?
<foreste> chce zrobidc backupa biosu ;p
<MeddyPL> chyba tak;d
<BlessJah> lspci czy tam lshwd pokaże nazwę
<foreste> jaka karta ;p
<panic_at_school> zajebista odpowiedź "chyba tak" lol
<MeddyPL> nie no serio nie wiem, bo ogólnie na hackintoshu siedze
<m477_> ;D
<MeddyPL> i znajomy powiedzial,zeby odpalic druga matryce potrzebuje moj bioskarty graficznej
<MeddyPL> i nie bardzo rozumiem w sumie o co mu chodzi, wiem,ze da sie to z poziomu windows zrobic
<panic_at_school> to po co sie pytasz, jak sam nie wiesz o co Ci chodzi O.o
<m477_> co za kolo :D
<m477_> jaką matryce?
<panic_at_school> gejowsko dupę zawracasz, wiesz? skłonności jakieś?
<foreste> panic_at_school:  troche utnij jezyk ;p
<m477_> bez kitu
<foreste> masz szczescie ze opy spia  ;p
<BlessJah> h
<BlessJah> czrodziej ma opa
<panic_at_school> że niby co - opy głosowały na Palikota?
<m477_> nie inaczej
<panic_at_school> dobrze, więc jestem wysoce zdegustowany zadawaniem pytań, które nie mają wiele wspólnego z problemem, który pozostaje niezdefiniowany i nieznany nawet dla samego autora zadania pytającego.
<m477_> witamy na #ubuntu-pl
<panic_at_school> z przykrością muszę stwierdzić moje zdziwienie i niezrozumienie Twojego powitania
<BlessJah> panic_at_school: mimo wszystko nie usprawiedliwia to twojego zachowania
<Monter> hi
<panic_at_school> że cham, czy homofob?
<mati75> panic_at_school: ja głosowałem
<m477_> LEGI@
<panic_at_school> i się jeszcze przyznajesz? Pan Ania oraz Pierwszy Gej Rzeczypospolitej nie nauczyli Cię niczego? :D
<m477_> WAT
<panic_at_school> mati75: wiesz, od tego sianka, obudzisz się któregoś ranka, a obok będzie taka Anka ;)
<BlessJah> cham
<panic_at_school> i prostak :]
<BlessJah> nie mam nic ani do homofobow ani homofilow, dopoki nie krzycza za glosno pod moimi oknami
<panic_at_school> a, sory, że niby po co i kto głosował na Palikota? Dla marychy gównarzeria, która w ryj by dała Panu Ani na ulicy dla zasady, a nieświadomie wprowadzili go do sejmu w imię Marysi!
<panic_at_school> to się nazywa PARADOKS dobitnie piętnujący poziom młodego pokolenia
<panic_at_school> albo nawet IRONIA
<m477_> ojojojoj
<xhero35> dla odsuniecia kieckowych od koryta ;P
<BlessJah> panic_at_school: a ty glosowales w wyborach?
<panic_at_school> yeap ale nie dzielę się swoimi politycznymi poglądami
<BlessJah> wlasnie widze
<m477_> fcale
<panic_at_school> aha, czyli marysia i gej to dziś polityka :D?
<BlessJah> zabierz te polityke sprzed mojej twarzy
<panic_at_school> szkoda, bo myślałem, że polityka powinna zajmować się poważnymi sprawami
<BlessJah> zabierz te polityke sprzed mojej twarzy
<m477_> ano
<panic_at_school> do pośmiejmy się ;)
<BlessJah> nie
<m477_> ke?
<panic_at_school> dam Wam fajnego linka :D www.penisland.net (nie jest to co myślicie) :D
<mati75> panic_at_school: wybacz, ale tacy mnie nie interesują
<panic_at_school> zbok - ta strona to Pen Island" lol
<m477_> nie skonczyłeś cytatu
<panic_at_school> albo www.therapistfinder.com :D
<panic_at_school> The Rapist Finder | Therapist Finder
<BlessJah> jakies
<m477_> dobrze, że to mowisz, bo nikt by nie wpadł
 * panic_at_school --trollmode off
<panic_at_school> dzień dobry :D
<foreste> ban panic_at_school xd
 * panic_at_school --trollmode silent
<BlessJah> foreste: ignore wystarczy
<panic_at_school> ej, dobra, nie :D
<panic_at_school> będę grzeczny
<BlessJah> moze to go czegos nauczy
<BlessJah> jaka ty, och, ach, delikatna
<BlessJah> lol
<bastetmilo> BlessJah... to delikatna było do panic_at_school ? ;)
<panic_at_school> dlatego zamilkłem
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nie, w histori komend sie paletalo
<panic_at_school> się przestraszyłem
<modinfo> MimTenJim: cześć, jak keci?
<MimTenJim> modinfo: bo co?
<modinfo> MimTenJim: nic, tylko pytam
<MimTenJim> modinfo: hmm?
<modinfo> MimTenJim: jaki masz system? ja mam archlinux z gnome
<MimTenJim> modinfo: witaj w klubie
<BlessJah> MimTenJim, modinfo: widzę podwójnie?
<MimTenJim> BlessJah: nie mam ojej.. daj mi swoja
<BlessJah> MimTenJim: jestes botem?
<MimTenJim> BlessJah: mozliwe...
<BlessJah> modinfo: a ty?
<BlessJah> a on nie
<BlessJah> MimTenJim: jestes botem?
<BlessJah> zawiesiłem ich?
<modinfo> Powinna już MimTenJim działać, to jest testowy bot, możecie trochę porozmawiać, ale proszę nie przeklinać.
<MimTenJim> modinfo: niekoniecznie
<modinfo> wiem :P
<BlessJah> modinfo: masz pozwolenie na bota na kanale?
<Dreadlish> ehh
<Dreadlish> nikt go nie ma
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: mamy juz jednego bota, wystarczy
<Dreadlish> który nic nie robi
<Dreadlish> prócz googla, skracania linków i chyba z resztą tyle
 * qermit is bad
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: co mialby robic?
<Filar> Dreadlish i staty
<Filar> BlessJah, jakieś triggery byłyby najs
<BlessJah> qermit: po nicku, bo po ip wyleci tez wlasciciel
<BlessJah> Filar: triggery?
<Filar> tak
<BlessJah> to znaczy?
<Dreadlish> Filar: takie staty, że tylko log śmiecą :D
<Filar> Na QN większość botów to ma, BlessJah. To takie komendy, na które bot odpowiada na przykład linkiem itp.
<Filar> przydatne
<Filar> jak nie chce się szukać czegoś
<BlessJah> tak, to jest przydatne (o ile nie jest naduzywane)
<Filar> a często o to pytają na kanale
<BlessJah> qermit: ^
<BlessJah> qermit: cos na zasadzie !give Filar rtfm
<Dreadlish> będą się kłócić teraz
<foreste> kadu 0.9.2 buduje sie ;)
<BlessJah> ja?
<BlessJah> ja wybywam zaraz
<Dreadlish> tyle dobrego
<modinfo> MimTenJim: któ¶a gdzina?
<MimTenJim> modinfo: o
<modinfo> MimTenJim: co o? pytam o coś?
<MimTenJim> modinfo: pstro!
<BlessJah> modinfo: zabierz go stad, to nie kanal do testowania botow
<modinfo> Przykro mi z powodu MimTenJim ale on siedział na kanale #polska i go nauczyli złych słowek, już go zabieram.
<MimTenJim> modinfo: nie, pytałem jaki masz system
<modinfo> I przepraszam jeszvze raz
<BlessJah> dzieki
<BlessJah> bbl
<modinfo> Chyba postawię własnego IRCa na serwerze :) Mam własny serwer :D itunix.eu
<modinfo> postawiłem serwer na ubuntu server i stoi na lapopie :P
<modinfo> http://itunix.eu/phpsysinfo/
<modinfo> ma tylko 21godziń uptime bo robiłem wczoraj reboot, było 126 dni, trochę szkoda że straciłem, a mój rekord to 231 dni :D
<irk3z> modinfo postawic mozna sek w tym zeby ludzie na nim byli :x
<pixelenter> Część
<qermit> BlessJah: było ale ludzie burdello robili
<BlessJah> kiedy było, bo ja sobie nie przypominam
<BlessJah> qermit: chyba że o karmie mówisz, z tym jest burdel
<BlessJah> lol, co jest
<BlessJah> ping wie o co chodzi, ssh twierdzi że Name or service not known
<Blondyn> witam :D
<bastetmilo> hej Blondyn
<Blondyn> bastetmilo: wassup ?
<bastetmilo> Blondyn: nic ciekawego, pijesz cos dzis? ;)
<Blondyn> niee niestety nie tylko kawe :(
<Blondyn> jutro wino do obiadu i to wszystko <cry>
<Blondyn> kiedy skończy sie zima ?
<Blondyn> :D
<bastetmilo> jaka zima?
<Blondyn> śnieg i te sprawy
<Blondyn> lód .... mróz .... depresjaaa
<Blondyn> _-_+
<bastetmilo> eee. Jaki śnieg? Jaki Lód???
<bastetmilo> o czym Ty do mnie rozmawiasz?
<Blondyn> ide po cyjanek
<dweller> chyba sama żulernia się tu schodzi
<dweller> ;)
<bastetmilo> od razu żulernia.
<Blondyn> taak ja wole gras
<Blondyn> :D
<bastetmilo> a ja rabarbar
<dweller> oliwki czarne
<dweller> ide zaraz tworzyć rogaliki z twarogiem w cieście francuskim ;f
<bastetmilo> dweller: weź się... ja jeszcze kolacji nie jadłam
<dweller> ha
<dweller> rodzynki się namaczają
<bastetmilo> dweller: powiedz jeszcze że sam zrobiłeś ciasto francuskie?
<reffolucja> Witam
<Blondyn> reffolucja: witaj
<foreste> zaraz sobie nowe jajko zrobie :0
<foreste> :)
<foreste> tylko cross pod i386 zrobie ;p
<buharin> m477_, hej
<buharin> jesteś?
<dweller> bastetmilo: nie, chociaż zdaje się że to nie jest jakaś filozofia
<bastetmilo> filozofia nie. Ale strasznie duzo roboty.
<dweller> ale nie mam wałka i w ogóle
<dweller> zobaczymy co wyjdzie
<Blondyn> nie przekompilujesz tego bez wałka wyjdą ci błędy! lol
<dweller> :3
<Blondyn> skąd ludzie biorą kaskę na harvard !
<Blondyn> same hindusy chinczyki i do tego leszcze lol
<bastetmilo> stypendia
<ntat> Zastanawiam się, po jaką choler* producenci tabletów instalują Androidy i tego typu systemy, skoro do nich trzeba pisać oddzielne aplikacje. Pod Linuksa już wszystko jest i za darmo, więc w czym problem(?).
<ntat> A potem mamy funkcjonalność zabawki a nie poważnego sprzętu...
<Trojanin> ntat: jeśli nie wiadomo o co chodzi...
<dweller> ntat: bo linuksowe programy nie nadają się do obsługi rękami
<ntat> Teoretycznie tak, ale co ma np. Samsung do Googlowskiego Androida?
<Blondyn> ntat: najbogatszy daje im przykład :>
<dweller> ntat: co co ma?
<Blondyn> znaczy się pachnie im kasiorka jak bilowi
<ntat> dweller, to nie lepiej udoskonalić jedną rzecz niż pisać wszystko (łącznie z oprogramowaniem) od nowa?
<Blondyn> jak zrobią cos tak samo ale troche inaczej i przykleją do tego swoje logo to wkrecą ludzią że trzeba coś kupić wcześniej czy później a Linux to koniec  takich praktyk
<Blondyn> ntat: kasiorka
<Blondyn> :)
<Blondyn> bill robi to od zawsze ;)
<Blondyn> przepisuje troceh zmienia i woila kaska na konto :D
<ntat> No, na czym zarabia Samsung sprzedając tablet z systemem Android? Co za problem, sprzedawać ten sam tablet z Linuksem - dla Samsunga nie robi to chyba żadnej różnicy. Bo samsung zarabia tylko na sprzecie a nie na aplikacjach
<dweller> ntat: nie, jeżeli nie masz wpływu na kierunek rozwoju
<Tyczek> ntat: A kto kupi tablet z linuksem?
<ntat> ja
<Tyczek> Android jest popularniejszy.
<ntat> co?
<Tyczek> No to jesteś jedną osoba na ileś.
<ntat> CHyba na tabletach...
<Tyczek> No o tabletach piszesz. ;P
<ntat> i to mnie właśnie zastanawia... dlaczego?
<Blondyn> otoż nie zanzacza on swoja odrębność daje to na przyszłość możliwości manewrowania jeśli cos wymyślą przełomowego np lub znajda twardą i szeroką publikę wtedy będą mogli więcej sprzedać  niż gdyby mieli Linuksa
<Blondyn> linuks jest dla wszytkich android jest dla wybranych ... podobnie przecież jest z jabłkiem :>
<Blondyn> ponadto wprowadzając jakaś nową markę można dodatkowa zarobić na gadżetach :D
<ntat> tablet z jabłkiem to inna para kaloszy... Tam jest firma, która produkuje sprzęt i oprogramowanie do niego, więc akurat ten przypadek rozumiem.
<Blondyn> a ja nie dla mnie to jest tożsamy problem :D
<Tyczek> Napewno więcej "zwykłych" osób słyszało o androidzie więcej niż o linuksie. Tak więc...
<Tyczek> Czysto logistyczna zagrywka. ;P
<ntat> Blondyn, jakby Samsung robił sprzęt i soft do niego, też bym rozumiał
<Blondyn> a na czym polega przyklejanie jabłka na sprzęcie? :D
<ntat> Jak na czym?
<Blondyn> chodzi o to że aple robi składaki i przykleja na tym swoje logo :F
<Blondyn> wiec byc mozę ostro handluje z samsungiem kupujac podzespoły bo czemu nie :>
<ntat> ok. możemy używać stwierdzenia składa, zamiast produkuje ale o to samo w sumie chodzi. Apple składa hardware i pisze do niego soft, więc firma ta zarabia na jednym i drugim
<Blondyn> a samsung chce być wszędzie w aplu i w delu i innym skałdaku ^^
<Tyczek> I wszyscy żyją dobrze i szczęśliwie. :)
<ntat> ale są firmy, które tylko produkują/składają sprzęt a system zapożyczają - wybór w 99% pada na Androida
<Blondyn> składaku*
<ntat> ;]
<Dreadlish> ale co
<Blondyn> pomyśl co by było gdyby apple od początku sprzedawał Linuksa :D ile by stracił kasy :D
<xaxes_> ale byłby PS na linucha
<xaxes_> i wiele innych cywilizowanych programów
<Dreadlish> Blondyn: najpierw by musiał istnieć
<Blondyn> wygląda na to że tak już zostanie ludzią sie wydaje że powinni kupować i ze kupowanie jest dobre jak długo tak będzie tak długo Linux i podobne projekty będą marginalizowane  hmm
<Trojanin> ano.
<Blondyn> ale są tez inne ciekawe procesy społeczne
<Blondyn> np śmiem twierdzić ze większość window$ów jest nielegalna czemu wiec ludzie je mają zamiast legalnego Linuksa ?
<Blondyn> to tylko dowodzi jak społeczeństwo ma spaczone umysły konsumpcjom
<dweller> bastetmilo: całkiem dobre wyszły, tylko trochę wypłynęło z rodzynek wody i zakleiło całą blachę ;f
<Blondyn> dweller: tak jak przypuszczałem ;D
<bastetmilo> dweller: no tak bywa :)
<dweller> nastepnym razem nie bede ich moczył :3
<bastetmilo> dweller: następnym razem mocz je w koniaku ;)
<Blondyn> paradoksalnie gdyby prawo się maksymalnie zaostrzyło to podejrzewam żę właśnie Linux zyskał by najwięcej
<Dreadlish> to sie nazywa
<Dreadlish> MARKIETINK
<Dreadlish> poza tym - linux ogólnie ma swoją niszę
<Blondyn> być może wąsnie dlatego bill nie atakuje a przecież stać go :>
<Dreadlish> która prawdopodobnie jest wyszą :D
<Dreadlish> się zwie serwery
<Blondyn> "bezpieczny kompromis"
<Dreadlish> i żyje tam w harmonii razem z freebsd, openbsd i wszystkimi systemami, które ręka boska cię boli instalować
<Blondyn> :D
<Blondyn> Dreadlish: nie uważam sie za boga... moze to błąd hmm :D
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> ręka boska cię broni
<Dreadlish> :D
<dweller> :D
<Blondyn> Dreadlish: pewnie ta lewa ;) ręka :D
<Dreadlish> a kij wie
<dweller> ta większa
<Blondyn> no nie kij ale copy right or copy left ?
<jNovice> cześć na lapie chce zainstalować ubuntu (obok win 7, i recovery) ide za tym tutorialem http://edwinmeyer.com/LenovoUbuntuWin7DualBoot.html
<jNovice> i nie mam pojęcia jak gość mógł zazaczyć "device for boot loader" na "dev/sda6:
<xaxes_> kurde
<xaxes_> po co poradnik do tego?
<jNovice> u mnie "OK" dezaktywuje się gdy próbuje wybrać właśnie sda6 zamiast sda
<xaxes_> przecież to jest next next next finish
<jNovice> heh, nie chce stracić dostępu do recovery partition
<jNovice> pierwszy raz mam laptopa i nie wiem jak to jest ;)
<jNovice> wiec szukałem czegoś
<xaxes_> jNovice: nie używaj żadnych tutorialów, a podczas instalacji zaznacz "instalacja obok windows 7" czy coś koło tego
<jNovice> spoko ja wiem jakie są opcje :P partycje ustawiam wg wlasnego widzimisie ;)
<jNovice> ale jak nadpisze mi mbr to nie bede miał recovery
<xaxes_> ale bez gruba nie zbootujesz linuksa
<xaxes_> albo dobra, nie słuchaj mnie
<jNovice> zerknij szybko na linka to zobaczysz co koles niby zrobił
<jNovice> Ubuntu has been installed, and it will load if the GRUB 2 bootloader located in the Ubuntu boot partition (/dev/sda6) can get control. But until the Windows bootloader is given an Ubuntu boot option, and it will continue to load only Windows 7. Now we need to modify the Windows “Boot Configuration Data” (BCD) to be able to do exactly that. Windows 7 provides a command line utility to modify the BCD, but using a free program called Easy
<jNovice> BCD is more fool-proof.
<jNovice> After getting the Windows 7 bootloader to load the Ubuntu GRUB 2 bootloader, the next step is to make the chained bootloading process (almost) seamless to the user, by presenting the user with only one of the two boot menus. Because GRUB 2 has multiple Linux kernel boot options that may be useful, the Windows 7 boot options will be added to the Ubuntu GRUB 2 menu, and the Windows menu will be set to load the default GRUB 2 bootloader (almo
<jNovice> st) instantaneously. (Note: This feature is TO BE ADDED.)
<Thorbjor1> Kto mnie wzywał?
<Thorbjor1> i kto mi nick zapierdzielil
<Blondyn> :D
<jNovice> xaxes_ i co Ty na to?
<xaxes_> ja nic na to
<xaxes_> pytaj ludzi, którzy są bardziej pr0 niż ja
<Blondyn> wykasować winde! :D
<Thorbjorn> jNovice: na wkleja wal
<jNovice> Blondyn czasami sie przydaje
<Blondyn> od czego jest virtual ?
<jNovice> na laptopie :P ?
<jNovice> baterie pewnie zje moment
<Blondyn> a czemu nie ja na netbooku testuje sobie systemy na virtualu :D
<jNovice> spoko, ale jak jesteś często poza dostępem do gniazdka to troche średni pomysł
<jNovice> zresztą podejrzewam że windows ze sterowanikami dłużej od lenovo, dłużej pociagnie na baterii niż ubuntu
<jNovice> tym bardziej że mam dwie grafiki, optimus + nvidia, a ubuntu jak na razie optimusa nie wspiera
<Blondyn> testuj nie zakładaj :D
<jNovice> dobra to wróćmy do meritum :P
<jNovice> czyli nie macie zadnego pomysłu dlaczego nie moge zaznaczyć "dev/sda6" jako device for boot loader?
<jNovice> coś nie tak z partycjonowaniem? czy może gostek z tutoriala kłamie ;)
<Blondyn> co jest na sda6?
<xaxes_> partycja!
<Blondyn> ok ale jaka ?!
<jNovice> Blondyn zerknij tutaj
<jNovice> http://edwinmeyer.com/LenovoUbuntuWin7DualBoot.html
<jNovice> sekcja Specify the Ubuntu Partitions
<jNovice> i początek Complete the Ubuntu Installation
<Blondyn> jNovice: moze masz zły system plików na niej ?
<jNovice> ext2
<Blondyn> hmm w takim razie musi być na początku i koniec :D
<jNovice> no przy tworzeniu wybiera dla niej "początek"
<Blondyn> dawno już nei robiłem duala ale moze powinieneś wskazac na poczatek ?
<Blondyn> sam nie wiem hmmm ^^
<jNovice> cholera tu jest to samo http://helms-deep.cable.nu/~rwh/blog/?p=177
<jNovice> device boot loader installation: /dev/sda6
<Ashiren> no to co
<Ashiren> jak ktos lubi dzielic na 6 partycji to jego problem
<Blondyn> tam jest coś napisane ze tak sie nie robi
<Blondyn> Anomalies
<jNovice> Blondyn w kŧórym miejscu tak pisze?
<jNovice> możesz zacytować kawałek
<Blondyn> nee sory sobota nie robota :D
<Blondyn> dzisiaj to moge pogadać na temat końca świata :D
<Ashiren> caturday
<Blondyn> trochę to nie tak szukam tej Nibiru i szukam i nie mogę znaleźć :D
<marcin1988> witam, czy ktoś tu może mi polecić jakiś menadzer pobierania na opensuse?
<ntat> marcin1988, jakiego używasz  środowiska graficznego?
<qermit> marcin1988: wget
<marcin1988> ntat: kde
<dweller> aria2c lepsza ;f
<ntat> no to kget
<marcin1988> qermit: mam kget ale nie pobiera za dobrze
<xaxes_> marcin1988: jak masz szybki komputer to jDownloader
<marcin1988> aria2c odpada bo konsolowy program
<ntat> Nie pobiera za dobrze? Co masz na myśli?
<marcin1988> xaxes_: jjdownloader pobiera wszystkie rodzaje plików?
<xaxes_> a istnieje jakiś menedżer, który nie pobiera wszystkich rodzajów? :S
<dweller> jakiej przeglądarki używasz?
<marcin1988> ntat: chciałem coś pobrać z serwera mając konto premium, lecz wklejam link i mi wolno pobierało, pauzuje i pózniej wogóle nie pobierało
<xaxes_> co masz na myśli, bo nie do końca rozumiem
<dweller> bo firefox ma downthemall! które jest całkiem dobre
<xaxes_> marcin1988: jDownloader jest właśnie do tego
<dweller> pff
<xaxes_> ma w bazie duuużo serwisów
<dweller> na dżawie
<dweller> aria2c też działa
<ntat> marcin1988, to nie musi być wina managera pobierania
<xaxes_> dweller: <xaxes_> marcin1988: jak masz szybki komputer to jDownloader
<xaxes_> poinformowałem go o tym :P
<marcin1988> xaxes_: miałem na windowsie fdm i mogłem pauzować, używając innych nie dało sie czasami
<ntat> kget wspiera wznawianie pobierania ale serwer też musi
<dweller> z resztą, premiumy sa dla lamek
<ntat> poza tym nie każdy serwer pozwala na pobieranie pliku w częściach
<dweller> ide grać, aye
<ntat> dweller, w co?
<ntat> :]
<marcin1988> to znaczy rapideo mam i wklejam linki i pobieram z pełną predkością za ileś tam GB płace mało dosyć
<dweller> ntat: skyrima
<ntat> :D
<ntat> Ja grałem w Morrowinda kiedyś:D
<ntat> Mam nawet gdzieś płytkę:)
<ntat> Ale teraz to już komputer nie ten...
<ntat> :]
<marcin1988> xaxes_: a ten  jDownloader dużo zasobów pożera?
<xaxes_> tak
<xaxes_> ja ostatnio wygrałem morrowinda
<xaxes_> na steamie, miłe zaskoczenie
<marcin1988> 1,75GB ramu i 1.9Ghz 2rdzenie wystarczą?
<marcin1988> :D
<marcin1988> hehe
<xaxes_> nie wiem, lepiej sprawdź
<ntat> xaxes_, w czym wygrałeś?
<xaxes_> ntat: promocje świąteczne
<marcin1988> dopiero drugi dzień jestem na opensuse. W końcu udało mi sie zainstalować stery od grafiki i sie ciesze
<ntat> :)
<xaxes_> może przemianujemy kanał na #linuksyiinneuniksy, co? :D
<marcin1988> a no właśnie chciałem sie spytać czy sposób instalacji na wiki.opensuse.pl sterów ati jest poprawny, bo wyczytełem na innych forach inne sposoby?
<marcin1988> heehe  tutaj różne osoby z różnymi systemami przesiadują
<Trojanin> ta, prócz ubuntu ;)
<marcin1988> i jak myslicie czy ten sposób jest poprawny http://wiki.suse.pl/wiki/index.php/Instalacja_sterownik%C3%B3w_do_kart_graficznych_ATI
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/83t5xh6> (at wiki.suse.pl)
<marcin1988> na jednym forum jakiś koleś pytał że niektóre sposoby inaczej zapisuja pliki i x-y nie moga czegoś tam znaleśc do akceleracji 3D
<marcin1988> pisał*
<ntat> Anonimowa ankiet: Kto na # korzysta z Ubuntu wstawia "+", kto z innego systemu "-":D
<xaxes_> a jak korzystam z ubu i innych?
<ntat> +-
<ntat> :P
<ntat> Ja niestety tylko - mogę wstawić
<marcin1988> ubuntu grzeje lapa bardziej niż kiedyś i stał sie gorszy od kde
<ntat> co za porównanie...:D
<marcin1988> środowisko unity ma mase błędów
<marcin1988> brak optymalizacji
<marcin1988> ntat: z czego korzystasz?
<xaxes_> ale mi się miło używa unity
<ntat> marcin1988, pytasz o system?
<xaxes_> te bugi denerwują, ale lepsze to, niż g3 albo g2
<marcin1988> ntat: tak
<ntat> Debian
<marcin1988> xaxes_: ja patrze przy wyborze systemu na temp procków podczas uzywania
<ntat> i wróciłem do korzeni po zabawie z Unity i Gnome 3. Mam na dwóch kompach XFCE
<marcin1988> ntat: ja tez go chciałem ale ma za stare jądro i mi nie obsługuje grafiki
<ftpd> Czelą.
<marcin1988> ja tam lubie RPMy niż pakiety deb, rmpy najpierw sprawdzają czy masz wszystko zainstalowane potrzebne do instalacji aplikacji
<jacekowski> marcin1988: w deb-ach robi to apt
<BlessJah> marcin1988: eee... to nie manager pakietów się tym zajmował???
<ftpd> Tej, dziewczyny, usunąłem sobie /etc/update-motd.d/00-header (i kilka innych), ale mi się odwidziało. reinstall base-files ich nie przywraca, skąd mogę wziąć?
<BlessJah> ftpd: z backupow
<ftpd> marcin1988: Ale gówno mówisz, RPM-y właśnie są o tyle gorsze, że nie obsługują deep-dependów.
<ftpd> BlessJah: No niezbyt mogę, akurat takiej bzdury nie backupowałem ;-)
<jacekowski> ftpd: ubuntu?
<marcin1988> być może nigdzie o tym nie czytałem sorry, ale wydawało mi sie, że deb gorsze
<BlessJah> wydawało
<ftpd> jacekowski: Ta, 11.10 server.
<marcin1988> a co to deep-dependy?
<BlessJah> ftpd: deep depends? chodzi o zależności zależności?
<jacekowski> dziwne
<ftpd> Ta, 'głębokie zależności'.
<marcin1988> przecież np. w opensuse yast podczas instalacji mi sprawdza zalezności
<ftpd> I tutaj rpmy są troszki kulawe.
<jacekowski> ftpd: jak to przeinstalowales
<BlessJah> no to nie rozumiem
<jacekowski> ftpd: bo ten plik wlasnie z base-files powinno przyjsc
<ftpd> marcin1988: Oczywiście, że sprawdza, taka jego rola.
<jacekowski> powinien przyjsc*
<ftpd> jacekowski: aptitute reinsall
<marcin1988> ftpd: czyli opensuse jest dobrym systemem?
<ftpd> jacekowski: http://wklej.org/id/668959/
<BlessJah> nadal zależności sprawdzane sa przez manager a pakiet ma info tylko o bezposrednich zaleznosciach
<ftpd> marcin1988: Mnie irytował.
<BlessJah> nie jest tak?
<marcin1988> ftpd: najnowszy 12.1 nawet?
<jacekowski> ftpd: a dziabnij go debem
<jacekowski> ftpd: z --force-all
<ftpd> BlessJah: No właśnie jakoś nie. Znaczy tak, ale deby potrafią obsłużyć to jakośtam lepiej, niż rpm-y. Nie pamiętam szczegółów, mam to wbite w głowę od zarania dziejów.
<BlessJah> mi wbili ze c++ jest wolniejsze od ++c
<jacekowski> w php
<jacekowski> i dawno temu i nie prawda
<ftpd> marcin1988: Używałem ostatnio w okolicach 2007 roku. Walczyłem pół dnia ręcznie wybierając paczki, żeby mi nie chciał na serwer X11 i ton innego gówna stawiać.
<jacekowski> poprawili to juz w 5
<xaxes_> BlessJah: o 0.00001ms? ;D
<ftpd> Teraz jak mam stawiać linuksa, biorę ubuntu-server i generalnie działa.
<marcin1988> opensuse, mandriva, fedora korzystają również z rpmów
<BlessJah> jacekowski: w C
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a to gowno prawda
<ftpd> Brałbym gentoo, ale chyba dorosłem i nie chce mi się już marnować życia na kompilowanie wszystkiego.
<jacekowski> BlessJah: od zawsze
<ftpd> marcin1988: Nie mów mi o RPM-ach, w pracy centosy mam :/
<ntat> xaxes_, wiesz ile można zrobić przez 0.000005 ms? ...a przez 0.00001 ms dwa razy tyle:P
<marcin1988> ftpd: nie jestem aż tak zaawansowanym uzytkownikiem, dopierdo zaczynam, zaczynając od wyboru najlepszego i najprostrzego systemu
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zalezy od stopnia optymalizacji, w c++ dotychczasowa wartosc c trafia na stos
<BlessJah> marcin1988: arch
<xaxes_> marcin1988: ubuntu jest łatwe
<marcin1988> arch za trudny wszystko trzeba ręcznie instalować
<marcin1988> ubuntu czekam na 12.04 lts
<BlessJah> lol
<marcin1988> ftpd: centos pochodzi o tej samej firmy co opensuse mój red hat
<marcin1988> tyle, że centos to na serwer
<ftpd> marcin1988: Ale po co mi to wszystko mówisz?
<ftpd> jacekowski: dpkg -i --force-all pomogło.
<BlessJah> marcin1988: nie, na desktop tez
<jacekowski> BlessJah: wlasnie sobie skompilowalem
<jacekowski> BlessJah: oba robi tak samo
<marcin1988> ftpd: nie lubisz rpmów a masz system z tej samej stajni
<ftpd> 22:32:25 |  marcin1988   | tyle, że centos to na serwer
<Blondyn> jak myślicie jaki symbol Linuksa najlepiej sobie wytatuować ?
<ftpd> No a na co? Przecież nie będę linuksa na desktop instalował.
<ftpd> marcin1988: 'Muszę', bo mamy na tym maszyny od lat?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jako luzna instrukcja tak
<marcin1988> ftpd: jesteś zwolennikiem windowsa?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: return c++; juz bedzie rozpisane do 3 instrukcji asma zmienionych kolejnoscia
<BlessJah> jacekowski: a jak wylaczysz optymalizacje, to kilkanascie instrukcji asma
<BlessJah> sprawdzalem
<Blondyn> myślałem o Gnu hmm bardziej tkai uniwersalny
<ntat> Blondyn, jądro Linuksa sobie wytatuuj
<ftpd> marcin1988: Nie.
<ntat> :D
<Blondyn> :D
<marcin1988> ok lece nara
<ftpd> marcin1988: Darwin tuonela.home 11.2.0 Darwin Kernel Version 11.2.0: Tue Aug  9 20:54:00 PDT 2011; root:xnu-1699.24.8~1/RELEASE_X86_64 x86_64
<Blondyn> jestem facetem wystarczą mi 2
<ftpd> Swoją drogą...
<ftpd> insomniac /var/cache/apt/archives # du -sh
<ftpd> 716M	.
<ftpd> Da się to jakoś auto-wywalać? Czy muszę pamiętać/dopisać do crona?
<ftpd> Bo wcale tych .deb nie chcę zbierać.
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie jest
<jacekowski> BlessJah: wlasnie sprawdzilem
<jacekowski> da sie
<jacekowski> nie pamietam jak
<jacekowski> ale da sie tak ze po instalacji kasuje
<jacekowski> ale w sumie lepiej dopisac do crona
<jacekowski> bo tak to jakbys jeszcze potrzebowal taki pakiet za kilka minut to go masz
<buharin> jaka strona byla do robienia tego przewodnika w google
<ftpd> lmgtfy.com
<ftpd> Ble, ale durny ten update-notifier, milion paczek iksowych chce.
<ftpd> A właśnie, weźcie mi ktoś przypomnij. Jak wywalić niepotrzebne depy?
<ftpd> W sensie, instaluję update-notifier + milion jego zależności, potem jak mu robię remove, wywala się tylko on, a zalezności zostają.
<ftpd> Znalazłem, że niby deborphan, ale pokazało mi 8 paczek zamiast 40.
<jacekowski> mowilem juz ze kupilem sobie quadcoptera?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: i go rozbiłeś
<jacekowski> ale juz lata
<jacekowski> i zrobilem sobie sonar
<jacekowski> zeby wysokosc potrafil trzymac
<BlessJah> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/534896/
<BlessJah> jacekowski: post i preinkrementacja w return c++;
<qermit> ftpd: przejrzyj logi instalacji
<ftpd> qermit: No tak, ale to takie 'trochę' obejście.
<Blondyn> ale dużo tych ufo
<Tocar> Siemanko
<Tocar> Mam krótkie pytanie, czy jest mozliwosc zbootowania ubuntu z pendrive na macintoshu ?
<Dreadlish> prr
<Dreadlish> dokładniej na czym
<dweller> jak mac pozwala na bootowanie z pendrive'a
<Tocar> no i wlasnie mi chodzi czy pozwala
<Tocar> :)
<ftpd> Pozwala.
<ftpd> Znaczy, zalezy ktory.
<Dreadlish> NO WŁAŚNIE :)
<dweller> w sumie śmieszne byłoby gdyby nie potrafił
<Dreadlish> te z ppc nie potrafią
<ftpd> Jakieś g3 pewnie nie.
<Dreadlish> te z x86 potrafią
<Tocar> chodzi mi te co w szkoły pakuja
<ftpd> Dreadlish: E, jakieś końcowe g5 to już mogą.
<Tocar> z projektu europejskiego
<Tocar> :)
<Dreadlish> ftpd: _końcowe_ _g5_
<ftpd> Tocar: A skąd my mamy wiedzieć, co Ty masz w szkole?
<Tocar> :P
<Dreadlish> tam intele są
<ftpd> Dreadlish: Nadal mieści się to w zbiorze 'te z ppc', który wykluczyłeś ;-)
<Dreadlish> albo ładniej
<Dreadlish> który osx jest tam zainstalowany
<Tocar> 10
<Tocar> bodajrze lion
<Dreadlish> to to jest ppc
<ftpd> 'bodajrze'?
<ftpd> O matko.
<Tocar> :)
<dweller> bujborze
<ftpd> Nie, uśmieszek nie pomoże.
<Tocar> wiem
<Dreadlish> OBORZETOJEZBORZE
<Tocar> :)
<Tocar> dopiero się kształce
<Dreadlish> w języku polskim?
<Tocar> tak
<Tocar> :)
<Tocar> a na tych z os 9 poleci?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> na tych na pewno nie
<Tocar> a jak na tym macu bootowanie wygląda, wkładam pena włączam go i tyle czy coś trzeba wpisywać?
<Dreadlish> zapewne nie masz g5 końcowych
<Dreadlish> bo do nich to już dawali 10.5
<Tocar> będe próbował na chybił trafił, tylko musze wiedzieć jak się ogólnie botuje ubuntu z maca
<Tocar> :)
<Dreadlish> z płyty zazwyczaj
<dweller> Tocar: a próbowałeś? :>
<Tocar> nie :)
<dweller> spróbuj i wróć
<Tocar> no niestety nie mam okazji teraz
<Tocar> :)
<Dreadlish> i tak spróbuj i wróć
<Tocar> dolnośląskie, ferie są :)
<Dreadlish> to spróbuj i wróć :)
<Dreadlish> takie to nielogiczne? :D
<Tocar> chodzi mi o to, czy wyskakuje coś przy bootscreenie czy trzeba coś wciskać :)
<Dreadlish> przy bootowaniu z cd to zazwyczaj przy włączaniu trzeba cisnąć klawisz c
<Dreadlish> a jak z c nie działa to włazisz w openfirmware
<Dreadlish> i boot cd:,
<Dreadlish> przy czym przecinek jest konieczny
<Tocar> a z pendrive ? :)
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> przeczytaj co powyżej pisaliśmy nt. bootowania z usb...
<Tocar> dobra przestaje noobić ;)
<Dreadlish> w skrócie: mac intele i nowe g5, których było rly mało
<Dreadlish> a tego klawiszem nie da się załatwić
<Dreadlish> a dokumentacji openfirmware na wylot nie znam
<dweller> g5 są ale nie u nas
<Dreadlish> poza tym.
<Tocar> http://news.cnet.com/i/tim/20090121/iMac_Intel_CNET.gif  <na takim sie da z usb?
<Dreadlish> a co ma wygląd do tego?
<Dreadlish> jak imace z ppc też tak wyglądały
<Dreadlish> a starsze były "z tyłem"
<Tocar> to jest niby mac intel :) takie właśnie mamy w sql
<Dreadlish> sql?
<Tocar> szkole ...
<Dreadlish> a.
<Dreadlish> sorki, jestem nieuczony i tych skrótów dziwnych nie rozumiem
<Dreadlish> dla mnie sql do baz danych raczej ;d
<Tocar> :)
<vasco> dobry wieczor
<m477_> policja!
<Dreadlish> nie
<Tocar> wtf?
<m477_> grab your hands behind your head
<Tocar> no
<UBUNTU> witam
<UBUNTU> potrzebuje pomocy z ustawieniem sieci ubuntu - xp na virtualbox
<dweller> UBUNTU: ładujesz moduły i działa
<DaZ> jak na archu mi dzialaja sieci w maszynach ootb, to ubuntkom tym baredziej powinny <:
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> internety działają
<Dreadlish> tylko ubolewam nad net-toolsem
<UBUNTU> a mozna jesniej ? nie jestem zbytnio zaawansowany
<m477_> twoj nik mowi co innego
<UBUNTU> :) od kiedy nick ma cokolwiek mowic
<ftpd> Pisanie spacji przed '?' dyskwalifikuje Cię jako kogoś, kim należy się przejmować, także na mnie nie licz.
<Dreadlish> też
<Dreadlish> i posiadanie takiego nicku
<dweller> UBUNTU: wpisz w google 'ubuntu wiki virtualbox'
<UBUNTU> skoro nie chcecie pomoc to nie rozumiem po co wgl robicie na mnie wjazd :|
<ftpd> O, za 'wgl' kolejny minusik.
<ftpd> Skąd się biorą takie retardy?
<ftpd> Chodzi toto ileśtam lat do obowiązkowej szkoły, a w ojczystym języku pisać jak człowiek już nie łaska.
<dweller> UBUNTU: bo nikt tu już nie pilnuje porządku i mamy samowolę
<qermit> jak to nikt
<ftpd> Jezus na Was patrzy
<mati75> Bóg nie istnieje
<DaZ> ale jezus tak [;
<m477_> :-(
<m477_> ale nie żyje
<Dreadlish> e tam
<Dreadlish> ftpd++;
<Dreadlish> dobry pojazd.
<m477_> a ja?
<Dreadlish> ty dostaniesz free piwo
<Dreadlish> powiedz pani w sklepie
<m477_> here
<Dreadlish> że masz ode mnie piweczko
<m477_> oki, dzieki :)
<ftpd> Dreadlish: To ja też wybieram piweczko zamiast plusiczków. I nie chcę pani, wybierz http://jastawiam.pl/index.php/
<ftpd> ;-)
<Dreadlish> sorki
<Voldenet> późną porą dobry dzień
<Dreadlish> ty nie jesteś nadwornym kanałowym pijaczkiem
<Dreadlish> to nie dostaniesz piwa :<
<dweller> wasze piwa są lewe
<dweller> z rosji
<dweller> z kanistrów po benzynie
<Voldenet> >sugerowanie, że Twoje nie jest robione ze sfermentowanych ścieków
<dweller> nie
<Dreadlish> :D
<dweller> bo swoje mam
<dweller> własne :D
<Dreadlish> szczane
<widmo> Z własnych sfermentowanych ścieków !
<Dreadlish> widmo++;
<qermit> \begin{tikzpicture}[% grow via three points={one child at (0.5,-0.7) and
<m477_> ładne
<Voldenet> też kochamy texa
<Voldenet> ale bez przesady
<qermit> apropo texa
<qermit> http://www.texample.net/tikz/examples/textronics-oscilloscope/
<m477_> lol
<Dreadlish> lol.
<m477_> juz lepiej w LabView cos takiego zrobic przynajmniej by liczylo
<Voldenet> mocno uproszczone
<Voldenet> sztuka dla sztuki, już lepiej w svg zrobić
<m477_> najlepiej to nic nie robic :)
<Voldenet> czy ja wiem...?
<Voldenet> nudno
<Dreadlish> najlepiej to pitolić wszystko i iść spać
<Voldenet> spanie też na dłuższą metę się nudzi
<ftpd> A tam.
<ftpd> Ja mam od 27 minut urodziny, to nie bede spal poki co.
<ftpd> Tylko se strzele urodzinowa orzechoweczke.
<m477_> kogo to obchodzi
<ftpd> Jezusa, oczywiście.
<ftpd> jehowcy tak mówią.
<m477_> ...
<qermit> ftpd: wszystkiego najlepszego zgredzie
<qermit> z okazji 60-tych urodzin
<Ozil1> takie pytanie aby w openwrt działało blokowanie stron np facebook to musze włączyć tinyproxy ?
<Dreadlish> spacja znak zapytania
<Dreadlish> MAMO
<Ozil1> sorki z rozpędu
<Dreadlish> żeby działało blokowanie stron musisz je poprostu zablokować =.=
<Ozil1> http://openrouter.info/forum/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=976
<m477_> ehe
<Ozil1> zrobiłem tak jak tu i nadal facebook działa
<ftpd> A nie lepiej ipfw add 1- deny ip from me to facebook.com?
<Voldenet> zablokuj po ip
<ftpd> W sensie, odpowiednik w ajpitejbels.
<Voldenet> lol, ten sam pomysł
<Ozil1> czyli tak puścić ping na facebook.com i uzyskam ip i ten adres ip zablokować
<ftpd> Nie pamiętam regułek w ajpitejbels uparcie od lat. Za każdym razem jak potrzebuję, muszę sobie składnię przypominać.
<ftpd> Ozil1: Nie, z dwóch powodów.
<Ozil1> jakich?
<ftpd> Ozil1: Co to za maniera uzyskiwania adresu przez ping? Do tego są odpowiednie narzędzia (host, dig, nslookup).
<Voldenet> iptables -A INPUT -s facebook.com -j DROP
<Voldenet> ciekawe czy można wpisywać w iptables nazwy
<ftpd> A jak już odpytasz odpowiednim narzędziem, zrozumiesz, jaki jest drugi powód.
<ftpd> Voldenet: jak INPUT?
<Ozil1> a subdomeny też wtedy zablokuje ?
<Voldenet> ftpd: normalnie
<Voldenet> no to OUTPUT
<Voldenet> jak wolisz
<qermit> Voldenet:
<ftpd> No raczej output.
<ftpd> Heloł, operowanie na stanach?
<Ozil1> ani host ani dig w cmd mi nie hula
<qermit> raczej FORWARD
<ftpd> Jak Ci wyjdzie output, to i zwrotne pakiety wrócą.
<ftpd> keep-state, panie.
<ftpd> Ozil1: Ty to na windowsie robisz?
<Ozil1> no blokuje na routerzze bo mi panna na fb wchodzi a chwilowo mam tylko debiana na virtualu
<ftpd> Nie wpadłeś na to, że skoro pytasz na #ubuntu.pl, każdy założy, że skoro nie określiłeś inaczej, działasz na Ubuntu?
<Voldenet> /facepalm
<Ozil1> ftpd: no przepraszam cię
<Voldenet> w każdym razie dodanie jakkolwiek tego głupiego facebooka spowoduje niemożność używania go
<ftpd> Voldenet: Nie?
<ftpd> Voldenet: 00:34:18 |        ftpd   | Jak Ci wyjdzie output, to i zwrotne pakiety wrócą.
<ftpd> Firewall jest narzędziem STANOWYM.
<Voldenet> interesujące
<Voldenet> a, z tym, że do output trzeba -d dorzucić
<Voldenet> a nie -s
<ftpd> Voldenet: Idz i więcej nie grzesz: http://wklej.org/id/669069/
<ftpd> Ozil1: facebook ma 'więcej niż jeden adres IP', rozumisz. Taki load ballancing troszki. Także to, co uzyskasz pingując to tylko jeden z adresów. Jak 'pannie' się wylosuje inny, zadziała.
<Voldenet> ftpd: to ciekawe, ale u mnie działa i -A INPUT -s facebook.com -j DROP
<Voldenet> jak i -A OUTPUT -d facebook.com -j DROP
<Voldenet> więc jakkolwiek blablabla, może i według mana jest inaczej
<Voldenet> ale obie wersje skutecznie to blokują
<Voldenet> ;>
<ftpd> Może iptables jest durne i nie działa stanowo.
<ftpd> w sumie nigdy nie sprawdzałem.
<ftpd> :P
<qermit> stanowo?
<qermit> WTF
<Voldenet> nie wiem, jakaś magia stanów zjednoczonych
<Voldenet> a już się przestraszyłem, że jestem aż tak głupi
<ftpd> qermit: http://ljopek.kis.p.lodz.pl/ZBS/IPtables1.pdf
<ftpd> Punkt drugi.
<Voldenet> tzn. to zadziała inaczej troszkę w obu wersjach
<ftpd> Działanie stanowe polega na tym, że jak wysyłasz SYN, który dochodzi, to automatycznie firewall wpuszcza ACK.
<ftpd> W skrócie, w tym przypadku, kiedy komunikacja wychodzi od Ciebie, pakiety wrócą, nawet jeśli są explicite zablokowane na inpucie.
<Voldenet> jak się doda do INPUT, to nie będą dochodziły pakiety z facebooka, ale połączenia się nie uda nawiązać
<Voldenet> a jak do OUTPUT to będzie blokowane to przed wysłaniem
<Voldenet> lubię do inputa dodawać, bo wygląda to jakby nie było łączności po prostu, a z outputa wywala błędy i widać, że blokady są
<ftpd> Ech, jak grochem o ścianę.
<Ozil1> ftpd: to mądra głowo zapytam inaczej jak dodaje to regułę w gargoyle to klikam firewall/ograniczenia wpisuje nazwę reguły facebook  odznaczam dostęp do całej sieci  na końcu klikam adres url blokuj tylko domena zawiera wyrażenie wpisuje w pole facebook klikam dodaj potem zapisz zmiany miele miele miele i wymielić to gui nie może
<Voldenet> ftpd: nie znam ideologii za tym, może teoretycznie to nie powinno działać
<Voldenet> ale działa
<Voldenet> ;D
<ftpd> Ozil1: A co mnie to obchodzi? Nie uzyskasz ode mnie rozwiązania na tacy, 'wpisz to, kliknij tu'. Jak jesteś retardem i nie umiesz czytać dokumentacji, to to nie mój problem.
<ftpd> (Haters gonna hate!)
<Voldenet> Nie haters, to nawet nie jest kanał openwrt
<Voldenet> co on tutaj
<Ozil1> dobra chyba już rozkminiłem bo o jednym zapomniałem kroku na końcu
<DaZ> ale tu elytaryzmem wieje >;
<ftpd> Bo ja przyszedłem.
<Tyczek> Ąść. Nie mam krzoków?
<Voldenet> Tyczek: masz
<Voldenet> ale to takie przyjazne krzaczki
<Voldenet> nasze
<Ozil1> dobra zablokowałem to w zaporze windows i po zabawie
<ftpd> The question is: who cares?
<Ozil1> to gargoyle to jakieś upośledzone jest
<Dreadlish> to sobie wrzuć czyste openwrt
<Dreadlish> i się baw przez telnet/ssh
<Dreadlish> i luci i gargoyle upośledzone jest
<Voldenet> nie wiem, mój router ma ssh
<Ozil1> no chyba na to wygląda
<Ozil1> no ja też mam włączone ssh
<Voldenet> wyklikiwanie podstawowych regułek iptables w http nie tak trudno zrobić tbh
<Ozil1> Voldenet: maszna mysli to http://wklej.org/id/669081/
<Voldenet> nie wiem co to jest uci
<Voldenet> i nie zamierzam się dowiadywać, bo wygląda dość nieprzyjaźnie
<foreste> narka
#ubuntu-pl 2012-01-15
<qrq> Ludzie mam problem
<qrq> Żrem jak świnia a jestem chudy jak więzień obozu.
<irk3z> to nie jedz z koryt jak wsuwasz jak swinia
<irk3z> to dziala widocznie na Ciebie odwrotnie :D
<qrq> Byłem u kilku lekarzy
<qrq> Przepisywali mi jakieś lekarstwa na spowolnienie procesu trawienia
<qrq> I nic to nie dało :D
<Ozil1> co ciekawe gargoyle dodało regułe do firewalla http://wklej.org/id/669086/
<Ozil1> i to wygląda tak
<Ozil1> może ktoś luknąć
<ftpd> Ozil1: Stary, to jest kanał #ubuntu.pl. To NIE JEST kanał #openwrt.pl. To NIE JEST kanał #gargoyle.pl. To NIE JEST kanał #moja_dupa_klika_w_fejsbuka_jak_temu_zapobiec_!!!!!!oneoneoneleven.pl
<qrq> Facebook to jest to co używają araby?
<ftpd> Tutaj siedzą ziomki, co klikają w Ubuntu, a nie w windowsa przez router z openwrt.
<Ozil1> ftpd: jesteś niemiły niesympatyczny i uważasz że pozjadałaś wszystkie rozumy gratuluje samo zadufania i zapatrzenia w siebie
<ftpd> Ozil1: Jeszcze raz, po polsku, bo bez przecinków nie chce mi się czytać.
<qrq> Dobranoc :)
<Ozil1> ftpd: dla twojej wiadomości myślisz że jak mi nie pomożesz to ja tego nie zrobię to jesteś w błędzie
<ftpd> Za dużo mocy obliczeniowej na domyślanie się, soraski.
<vasco> panowie ma ktos pod reka how-to odnosnie wyslania dzwieku na drugiego kompa za pomoca pulseaudio
<djmentos> oj dana dana
<Voldenet> oj szukana szukana
<Voldenet> oj ekstrapolowana ekstrapolowana
<Szatan> o vascoAFK :P
<NORMALNY_FACET> witam
<NORMALNY_FACET> panowie
<NORMALNY_FACET> mam pytanie
<NORMALNY_FACET> potrzebuje zamknac laptopa (ubrac do ) w truecrypt  jako coalosc
<NORMALNY_FACET> czyli wlaczam
<NORMALNY_FACET> i po biosie
<NORMALNY_FACET> ma pojawic sie truecrypt
<NORMALNY_FACET> dopiero po wprowadzeniu hasla 43 znakowego
<NORMALNY_FACET> ma pojawic si estart systemu
<NORMALNY_FACET> mozliwe?
<Trojanin> NORMALNY_FACET: liczysz, że o tej porze w niedzielę znajdzie się ktoś, kto Ci odpowie?
<BlessJah> nie z ubuntu
<Trojanin> hmm, źle myślałem :P
<NORMALNY_FACET> no na to licze
<NORMALNY_FACET> nie z ubuntu?
<BlessJah> truecrypt nie wspiera bootowania linuksow z zaszyfrowanej partycji
<BlessJah> mozesz zaszyfrowac windowsa truecryptem, a linuksa dm_cryptem, wtedy to zadziala
<BlessJah> bedziesz mial oddzielne haslo na winde i linuksa
<NORMALNY_FACET> Bless
<NORMALNY_FACET> nie uzywam windowsa od 5 lat
<NORMALNY_FACET> ma Ubuntu 11.04
<BlessJah> zalezy ci na szyfrowaniu calego linuksa, czy home wystarczy?
<NORMALNY_FACET> i jeda partycje szyfrowana truacryptem
<NORMALNY_FACET> home ma szyfrowane
<NORMALNY_FACET> dodatkowa partycje ma szyfrowana tryecryptem
<NORMALNY_FACET> chcialbym zeby /
<Wilku> NORMALNY_FACET: Witam, prokurator Grzegorz Lato się kłania
<Wilku> :P
<Szatan> Wilku: w ile czasu Grzegorz Lato biega na setkę?
<NORMALNY_FACET> witam panie prokuratorze
<Wilku> Szatan: nie wiem :D
<Trojanin> Szatan: chyba po setkę :P
<Szatan> Wilku: w 3 sekundy
<BlessJah> NORMALNY_FACET: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=encrypt+root+partition+ubuntu
<Wilku> Szatan: i co w związku z tym?
<BlessJah> tutaj masz poradnik, jak to zrobic
<Szatan> Wilku: http://youtu.be/wZ_GOwLJH1Y
<Wilku> Trojanin: po setkę to jest już zanim dadzą :P
<NORMALNY_FACET> Bless a wtdy gdy dm to rozumiem ze ta partycja SAFE  szyfrowana truecryptem nie bedzie mogla byc otworzona dm-em?
<BlessJah> nie, ale bedzie mogla byc otworzona normalnie truecryptem
<NORMALNY_FACET> ach
<NORMALNY_FACET> dzieki wielkie
<NORMALNY_FACET> wiesz bo potrzebuje zrobic cos takiego jak zrobil ten z mafii z pruszkowa:)
<NORMALNY_FACET> co do dzis jego laptop lezy w magazynach
<NORMALNY_FACET> i nie moga go orszyfrowac zebys ei dostac do srodka:)
<BlessJah> masz powiazania mafijne, ze na tym ci zalezy?
<NORMALNY_FACET> :)
<BlessJah> czy lubisz male dzieci, a zwlaszcza chlopcow?
<NORMALNY_FACET> zartuje z ta mafia
<NORMALNY_FACET> wku.. mnie
<Wilku> Prokurator czeka...
<NORMALNY_FACET> jak mi baba grzebie w sprzecie
<BlessJah> wojskowa komisja uzupelnien?
<BlessJah> jaka baba?
<BlessJah> mama?
<Wilku> BlessJah: ++;
<Wilku> :D
<NORMALNY_FACET> zona
<NORMALNY_FACET> ma swojego a rusza mojego
<Wilku> Moment...
<Wilku> Wkurwia Cię jak Ci baba w sprzęcie grzebie a ma swojego... :D :D :D
<NORMALNY_FACET> bo wiem ze rusza jak mnie nie ma w domu
<Wilku> xD
<Wilku> Nie łapiesz podtekstu? :P
<NORMALNY_FACET> ma swoje laptopa a rusza mojego jak mnie nie ma
<NORMALNY_FACET> wiem to
<NORMALNY_FACET> wiem
<NORMALNY_FACET> lapie
<NORMALNY_FACET> :)
<foreste> czesc
<NORMALNY_FACET> Bless dzieki
<dweller> NORMALNY_FACET: hasło na dysk twardy załóż i po kłopocie
<NORMALNY_FACET> Bless ale zes mnie rozbail ta strona co dales:)))
<NORMALNY_FACET> dweller ma haslo do sytemu ale wiesz ...
<dweller> system to nie dysk
<NORMALNY_FACET> zwalaszcza ze on lubi sei uczyc o systemach
<dweller> jak masz dysk fde to odrazu szyfruje cały dysk
<NORMALNY_FACET> wiesz wole byc pewien
<NORMALNY_FACET> no dzieki
<NORMALNY_FACET> Bless ale tej strony lmftfy.com nei znalem :)
<NORMALNY_FACET> zajebiste:)
<BlessJah> dweller: co to znaczy "haslo na dysk", bo nigdy nie slyszalem o takiej technologii?
<NORMALNY_FACET> moze jemu chodzi o ...
<NORMALNY_FACET> no wlasnie
<NORMALNY_FACET> moze mial na mysli haslo na partycje
<NORMALNY_FACET> :)
<NORMALNY_FACET> Bleess
<NORMALNY_FACET> a ja mam do ciebei ptyanie z innej "beczki"
<NORMALNY_FACET> kolega sie tu pyta
<NORMALNY_FACET> co to moze byc
<jacekowski> BlessJah: mozna haslo na dysk
<NORMALNY_FACET> ze raz widzi karte graficzna na XP a raz nie widzi...
<NORMALNY_FACET> pojawia sie i znika...
<jacekowski> BlessJah: standardowa rzecz w ATA przeniesiona potem do SATA
<jacekowski> BlessJah: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parallel_ATA#HDD_passwords_and_security
<BlessJah> jacekowski: i mój dysk też to ma?
<jacekowski> tez
<BlessJah> jak to włączyć?
<jacekowski> linux czy windows?
<jacekowski> pod windowsa masz atapwd
<jacekowski> i wtedy bios powinine zapytac przy restarcie o haslo do dysku
<jacekowski> chyba ze masz jakiegos dziwnego biosa co tego nie umie
<jacekowski> wtedy lepiej nie dawaj hasla na dysk systemowy
<BlessJah> w laptopie mam tylko jeden dysk
<dweller> w laptopach teraz wszystkie umieją
<BlessJah> łatwe jest obejćie tego zabezpieczenia?
<Szatan> dweller: ja mam lapka  2 dyskami
<Szatan> i to nówkę z półki
<dweller> pytałem Cię o zdanie?
<dweller> BlessJah: nie wiem, nie bawiłem się
<dweller> seagate pisze że mój dysk jest szyfrowany sprzętowo po nałożeniu nań hasła
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> można się zawsze pobawić terminalem
<Dreadlish> ale trzeba wiedzieć jak to obsługiwać bo inaczej hdd można spieprzyć
<BlessJah> ja sie zastanawiam, czemu wszyscy sie bawia w szyfrowanie, skoro dyski maja sprzetowe zabezpieczenia
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> ontrack? :D
<Dreadlish> bo dane na talerzach są nieszyfrowane
<Dreadlish> zabezpieczenie jest tylko w interfejsie obsługi tego
<Dreadlish> i starczy wymienić elektronike
<Dreadlish> voila - masz dane
<BlessJah> tak, ale matka nie wymieni elektroniki szukając porno u NORMALNEGO
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> ale po co w ogóle szyfrować/hasłować cokolwiek
<Dreadlish> przecież pornosy można wrzucić w chwytliwą lokalizację
<dweller> Dreadlish: właśnie FDE są szyfrowane na talerzu przez układ w elektronice dysku
<Dreadlish> a.
<ntat> :|
<ntat> http://z0r.de/8
<ftpd> E, picard song lepsze.
<nn52> cze
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: ~/no-porn-here/
<BlessJah> hej nn52
<nn52> hej BlessJah
<nn52> co tam?
<Dreadlish> siema nn52
<BlessJah> nn52: po staremu, sesja się zbliża, latam z indeksem po wykładowcach, ludzie z roku rezygnują
<nn52> uuu
<nn52> :p
<dweller> papierowe indeksy...
<dweller> drugiego już nie dostałem, bo stwierdzili że elektroniczne są lepsze
<ftpd> Tylko nie idzie strony zagiąć.
<BlessJah> dweller: drugiego?
<BlessJah> pierwszy zjadł ci pies?
<dweller> nie?
<dweller> zmieniłem uczelnię?
<dweller> chociaż fajnie się chodziło z papierowym
<dweller> było widać po tych starych pierdach jak głęboko jeszcze w prlu siedzą
<inzaghi89> da się ustawić by przez ssh root np logował się tylko przez klucz, a użytkownik x z hasłem?
<inzaghi89> czy musi po prostu globalnie być włączone i jedno i drugie w sshd_config
<inzaghi89> w skrócie: root, user i ktoś jeszcze logują się przy użyciu klucza, a 'x' może hasłem tylko. pozostali tylko kluczem
<ftpd> Nope.
<inzaghi89> tak myslalem
<ftpd> Możesz z crona kasować ~/.ssh/authorized_keys co minutę wybranym userom ;-)
<inzaghi89> no tak
<ftpd> Mało to ambitne, ale osiągniesz prawie swój cel. Chociaż minuta to strasznie długo i Cię mogą strollować wtedy.
<inzaghi89> dlatego pozostanę przy wersji - nei da się ;p
<ftpd> Jeszcze konsultuję. Ale raczej nie miej nadziei.
<inzaghi89> wiesz, też mi się nie wydaje że to możliwe :)
<inzaghi89> globalnie mogę wyłączyć dostęp przez hasło na rzecz klucza
<ftpd> No globalnie to tak.
<inzaghi89> ale właśnie mieszanie nie znalazłem nic na ten temat
<inzaghi89> może być jedno i drugie włączone
<ftpd> Ej ej.
<ftpd> http://forum.ivorde.ro/ssh-disable-password-authentication-for-root-only-allow-public-key-authentication-t103.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2anjcyq> (at forum.ivorde.ro)
<ftpd> A tak?
<ftpd> Aż testnę.
<ftpd> Dzia-a/
<ftpd> Ale to tylko dla roota.
<inzaghi89> no to ok, załatwiłoby roota
<inzaghi89> choć w sumie i tak jest to zadowalajacy efekt
<inzaghi89> jakby nie patrzeć :)
<inzaghi89> ale możę być problem... prawdopodobnie webmin przestanie wówczas funkcjonować
<inzaghi89> dla roota
<ftpd> To ktoś z tego korzysta?
<ftpd> ;-)
<inzaghi89> ja, sympatyczny jest :)
<ftpd> Ja się bałbym.
<inzaghi89> nie zawsze chce mi się klepać wszystko spod palca, da się wyklikać
<inzaghi89> e, czemu?
<ftpd> No bo tak... wyklikać? ;-)
<ftpd> Tró łej to zrobić z palca.
<inzaghi89> srsly, nie zawsze się chce ;p
<ftpd> To tak, jakby korzystać z phpMyAdmin i nazywać siebie 'administratorem baz danych' :P
<inzaghi89> notyfikacje mailem o dostępnych aktualizacjach są najfajniejsze :P
<inzaghi89> generalnie mi pasuje :)
<inzaghi89> no masz rację
 * inzaghi89 korzysta z phpmyadmina ;d
<nn52> mam pytanie, co mam zrobić jak nautilus sam mi się tj  wyłacza?
<dweller> php i mysql, o boże
<nn52> po wpisaniu w konsoli nautilus& wszystko wraca, ale terminala nie mogę wyłaczyć
<dweller> inzaghi89: przez zero też dzielisz?
<dweller> nn52: nautilus &
<dweller> i potem exit a nie zamykać terminal
<nn52> aa :D
<nn52> a wie ktoś czemu go wywala czasami?
<inzaghi89> dweller, nie dzielę
<ftpd> nn52: nohup nautilus &
<ftpd> I se zamykaj, co chcesz.
<vascom> witam
<vascom> panowie bawil sie ktos w wysylanie dzwieku na drugiego kompa za pomoca pulseaudio ?
<Szatan> witaj vascom :P
 * Vorbis^ sie bawił
<Vorbis^> vascom: a co chcesz wiedzieć?
<vascom> pierwsza sprawa jakich opuznien sie spodiewac
<Vorbis^> hmm nie zwracałem uwagi na opóźnienia ale nie były duże
<vascom> czyli da sie normalnie ogladac film itd?
<ftpd> inzaghi89: Ty, a jakbyś odpalił 2 sshd? Jedno na porcie 22, drugie na 1022 albo cokolwiek?
<inzaghi89> ftpd, nie ma sensu aż tak kombinować :)
<inzaghi89> po prostu ciekaw byłem rozwiązania, czy to możliwe
<Vorbis^> ja wysyłałem akurat muzyke to nie zgłębiałem sie w to
<inzaghi89> ale wg tego co piszesz, jak najbardziej da się to zrobić
<Vorbis^> sprawdź sam
<vascom> Vorbis^: masz pod reka jakies how-to jak to zrobic
<ftpd> inzaghi89: Myślałem, że chcesz 'rozwiązać problem'. Ale jak z ciekawości, to luz. Innej opcji nie widzę.
<inzaghi89> :)
<Vorbis^> vascom: nie bardzo
<vascom> googluj od 2 dni i skutek mam bardziej niz oplakany :)
<Vorbis^> oj
<Vorbis^> odpale laptopa i papotrze co tam wpisywałem
<vascom> jakbys mogl podeslac konfiguracje bylbym wdzieczny
<Vorbis^> vascom: pactl load-module module-native-protocol-tcp auth-anonymous=1
<Vorbis^> na odbiorniku
<Vorbis^> a na kompie wysyłającym
<Vorbis^> pactl load-module module-tunnel-sink server="adres odbiornika"
<Vorbis^> i w ustawieniach głosności dajesz jako domyślne i to tyle
<vascom> thx ide sie bawic
<Thorbjorn> Instalował ktoś na debianie tego gympa 2.7.3?
<ntat> Ja nie ale fakt, faktem mnogość okienek w Gimpie jest denerwująca, zwłaszcza gdy się pracuje na małym ekranie netbook
<ntat> a
<ntat> zatem czekam na wersję jednookienkową:]
<tajwanuser> cze
<ntat> Cześć ROC :P
<qrq> Witam
<panic_at_school> no hej
<ftpd> Co to jest gympa?
<PaulEU> siema
<PaulEU> czy ktoś wie czy da sie pobierając wartości z bazy i przetworzyć to jako zapytanie insert into.. ?
<panic_at_school> mozna
<PaulEU> panic_at_school: jak?
<panic_at_school> próbuję sobie przypomnieć
<PaulEU> no ja też hehe
<PaulEU> tylko żeby to zrobić jako skrypt
<panic_at_school> to miało nazwę
<PaulEU> do późniejszego wstawienia
<panic_at_school> aaa juz wiem :D
<panic_at_school> insert into ( select * from ... ) values ( ... )
<panic_at_school> coś w ten deseń szło :D
<PaulEU> to rozwiązanie znam, ale ja chce do pliku
<PaulEU> i tu jest klops
<PaulEU> bo nie wiem jak heh
<panic_at_school> a select * from ... >> file.txt nie działa?
<m477> hax0ry :o
<PaulEU> :D
<panic_at_school> bo zawsze możesz poszukać programu tylko myql query ;)
<panic_at_school> ja się właśnie zasłuchuję koncertem Pink mmmmm
<PaulEU> tylko że to baza sql server ;)
<PaulEU> nie używam już mysql
<panic_at_school> no ale pewnie są programy typu sqlquery
<panic_at_school> ale też sql powinien każdy mieć odpalanie skryptów
<panic_at_school> nie pomogę ;)
<qrq> Jaka jest komenda żeby po wyłączeniu aplikacji wrócić do rozdzielczości początkowej ekranu? :D
<ftpd> killall X
<qrq> To było coś w rodzaju -s -p
<qrq> Nie pamiętam już.
<ftpd> Ale jak 'rozdzielczości początkowej'?
<ftpd> Aplikacja Ci zmienia rozdzielczość?
<qrq> Włączam program i zmienia mi odświeżanie ekranu.
<qrq> I jak go wyłącze to mi zostaje.
<panic_at_school> apt-get remove bad-program-name :D
<qrq> Znałem komendę która powracała do wcześniejszego refresh rate po wyłączeniu programu.
<ftpd> No to odświeżanie, czy rozdzielczość?
<ftpd> Weź się zdecyduj.
<panic_at_school> odpalaj go przez wirtualny serwer X, w oddzielnym okienku ;)
<qrq> Odświeżanie.
<panic_at_school> xnest'a uzyj
<qrq> Wpisywało się jakieś S P
<qrq> Qrwa
<qrq> :D
<panic_at_school> man X?
<qrq> Nie.
<qrq> Dopisywało się coś do parametrów
<panic_at_school> no to sprawdź w man X
<panic_at_school> man Ci prawdę powie
<PaulEU> a nie prościej skrypciorem
<qrq> Tak , prościej
<qrq> Tylko go nie znam :D
<panic_at_school> a może skoro dopisywalło się coś a'la S P... to chodzi o X -S -P -I -E -R .... :D
<panic_at_school> qrq wszedł na #debian :D
<Dreadlish> lol
<qrq> -_-
<qrq> My English is rusty
<qrq> To był banalny skrypt
<panic_at_school> ale to wina tego programu
<panic_at_school> stary jakiś musi być, albo nie profesionalny
<qrq> Po zakończeniu aplikacji wracał do domyślnego odświeżania.
<PaulEU> jaki to program?
<panic_at_school> nie zwalnia wszystkich uchwytów X i tak zostaje
<qrq> I działał na wielu aplikacjach.
<PaulEU> to ty masz CRT?
<panic_at_school> CRT dobre są
<PaulEU> nie żartuj proszę
<qermit> to zależy do czego
<panic_at_school> do grafiki
<qermit> do grafiki?
<PaulEU> dajcie spokój :D
<qermit> musisz mieć mocny stół
<panic_at_school> a co, LCD do grafy lol?
<qermit> panic_at_school: eizo
<panic_at_school> LCD ma około 60% barw CRT
<qermit> panic_at_school: to tylko zależy od matrycy
<panic_at_school> dopiero LED'owe porządne mają do 100% jak CRT
<qermit> ale fakt, nie wszystkie monitory mają 24 bitową matrycę
<PaulEU> panic_at_school: pytanie czy człowiek widzi taką różnice w Word-zie? :p
<panic_at_school> a Paincie widać :D
<panic_at_school> nie no ja sie robi stronki to widać
<PaulEU> panic_at_school: powiedz to montażystom video co używają lcd :D
<qermit> panic_at_school: a zresztą, i tak jak masz monitor przez złącze CRT podłączony to na wstępie masz straty
<panic_at_school> CRT ma jedną wadę - trz sobie konfigurować barwy
<qrq> To było coś takiego - nazwaaplikacji & coś tam :D
<qermit> tzn VGA
<panic_at_school> na pewno nie & cośtam
<panic_at_school> prędzej ;
<panic_at_school> a nie sory
<qermit> PaulEU: jest bardzo prosty test żeby sprawdzić jakoś swojgo monitora lcd
<panic_at_school> &
<panic_at_school> :D
<qermit> panic_at_school: bierzesz i robisz gradient
<qermit> PaulEU: ^^
<panic_at_school> ale barw nie sprawdza
<panic_at_school> ja konfigurowałem kiedyś barwy narzędziem nvidia
<PaulEU> qermit: niby tak, ale mało kto na to patrzy
<panic_at_school> okazało się, że czerwony kolor na stronie, był w rzeczywistości karmazynowy :D
<qermit> PaulEU: na ekranach z 24bitową matrycą nie będzie różnicy
<qermit> PaulEU: pewnie nawet lepiej niż na CRT bedzie
<qrq> Były dwa &*&
<qrq> &&
<qermit> panic_at_school: prawdziwy męszczyzna rozróżnia tylko 16 barw
<panic_at_school> nazwa-programu& reboot
<qermit> panic_at_school: program && reboot
<panic_at_school> nazwa-programu & service gdm restart
<panic_at_school> qermit: fakt
<qrq> -_-
<qermit> Quintasan: ty masz tutaj opa?
<Quintasan> qermit: Owszem
<Dreadlish> tekst w stylu "kto tu nie ma"
<qermit> ciekawe czy chanserv mu zabierze
<Quintasan> qermit: A co w związku z tym? :D
<Quintasan> Cześć tak przy okazji
<qermit> Quintasan: sie tylko zastanawialem
<Quintasan> mhm.
<qrq> To było - nazwa_aplikacji && xrandr -r pożądana_wartość_odświeżania_ekranu
<qrq> :D
<qermit> qrq: a nie starczy ; zamiast && ?
<qrq> Czymś się to różni?
<ftpd> Starczy starczy, ale po co ma marnować zasoby, jak się aplikacja nie odpali? ;-)
<m477> GLEBA!
<ftpd> qrq: && odpala się tylko i wyłącznie wtedy, kiedy polecenie przed zakończy się sukcesem (zwróci 0, najczęściej).
<qrq> Rozumiem
<ftpd> tuonela ~ % dupa=1; [ $dupa -eq 1 ] && echo hejkahejka
<ftpd> hejkahejka
<ftpd> tuonela ~ % dupa=0; [ $dupa -eq 1 ] && echo hejkahejka
<ftpd> tuonela ~ %
<ftpd> Rozumisz.
<qrq> A jest polecenie które uruchomiłoby (xrandr -r pożądana_wartość_odświeżania_ekranu) od razu po uruchomieniu aplikacji?
<ftpd> apliackaj &; xrandr blablabla
<ftpd> Dla bezpieczeństwa daj w środek sleepa, żeby się ta aplikacja zdążyła odpalić.
<ftpd> W sensie aplikacja &; sleep 2; xrand
<ftpd> 16:24:42 |   Dreadlish   | tekst w stylu "kto tu nie ma"
<ftpd> Dreadlish: Ja.
<Dreadlish> i ja
<ftpd> Bo ja jestem ten niedobry i brzydko mówię.
<qrq> Błąd składni przy ;
<Dreadlish> bo jakbym się nie powstrzymywał to bym miał już tu bana po 3 linijkach ;d
<ftpd> I przychodzę tylko, jak coś mi trzeba, a potem zostaję potrollować do momentu przeładowania irssi.
<ftpd> qrq: Daj w ()
<ftpd> tuonela ~ % (ls &); echo dupa
<ftpd> dupa
<ftpd> tuonela ~ % Bin/       Desktop/
<ftpd> Dziaa
<ftpd> bez () też dziaa.
<m477> kurde znow siee nawaliem
<ftpd> O, nie.
<ftpd> Nie dziaa.
<ftpd> tuonela ~ % bash
<ftpd> %{%}tuonela%{%} %{%}%~%{%} %# ls &; echo dupa
<ftpd> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `;'
<qrq> Więc jak ma wyglądać to polecenie?
<ftpd> W zsh dziaa.
<ftpd> Jak chcesz koniecznie w bashu, musisz chyba owrappować.
<ftpd> Napisz se dupa.sh z zawartością 'aplikacja &' i odpalaj sh dupa.sh; sleep 1; xrandr
<ftpd> Ech, nawet stestuję.
<ftpd> qrq: http://wklej.org/id/669514/
<ftpd> qrq: Albo używaj zsh, jak normalny biały człowiek.
<qrq> Nazwę aplikacji mam wstawić zamiast? :D
<qrq> Zamiast czego :)
<ftpd> No stary, trochę samodzielności. Może jeszcze mam przyjechać, zrobić to za Ciebie, poklepać po główce i powiedzieć 'patrz, dziaa!'?
<qrq> Nie.
<qrq> To było proste pytanie :)
<ftpd> Dostałeś przykłady, dostałeś kilka możliwości. Teraz użyj tego czegoś nad szyją, czym zwykle jesz i dopasuj to do swoich potrzeb.
<ftpd> Prosty problem, proste pytanie, proste odpowiedzi.
<ftpd> To nie jest rocket science.
<PaulEU> lol
<ftpd> Pokazałem i wytłumaczyłem Ci mechanizm, pokazałem Ci na przykładzie. Teraz zamień moje przykładowe polecenia na swoje pożądane, a potem http://jastawiam.pl
<qrq> -_-
<ftpd> Ba, nawet zrobiłem Ci troubleshooting sytuacji niepożądanej, bo masz powłokę z przeszłości...
<ftpd> :P
 * ftpd pływa we własnej zajebistości.
<qrq> Ja mam 75 IQ
<qrq> :D
<ftpd> Ja zawsze łamię nogi, jak skaczę ze swojego ego na swoje iq.
<ftpd> A w pomiarach BMI notorycznie mi wychodzi, że jestem za niski.
<ftpd> Także, no... toy story, bro.
<qrq> aplikacja &; sleep 2; xrandr -r 100 wywala mi błąd składni :D
<ftpd> Ja pierdolę.
<ftpd> Gadał dziad do obrazu.
<ftpd> 6:41:50 |        ftpd   | W zsh dziaa.
<ftpd> 16:42:27 |        ftpd   | Jak chcesz koniecznie w bashu, musisz chyba owrappować.
<ftpd> 16:43:48 |        ftpd   | qrq: http://wklej.org/id/669514/
<ftpd> 16:44:33 |        ftpd   | qrq: Albo używaj zsh, jak normalny biały człowiek.
<qrq> "(16:39:30) ftpd: W sensie aplikacja &; sleep 2; xrand"
<ftpd> Czy to naprawdę jest takie trudne?
<qrq> Tak mi napisałeś.
<qrq> I to nie działa.
<ftpd> ...
<ftpd> Kup se menażkie i walnij się w czaszkie.
<ftpd> Ja mam dość, oglądam serial.
<qrq> Także nie miej do mnie pretensji jak sam nie jesteś precyzyjny :)
<ftpd> Kurwa, człowiecze. Działa POD ZSH. Ty nie masz zsh, tylko masz basha. Napisałem Ci, co poprawić, żeby zadziałało w bashu.
<ftpd> A jak chcesz dostać gotowca na tacy, bo jesteś za głupi, żeby podmienić dwa polecenia z przykładu - umrzyj.
<qrq> Ja to chcę uruchomić w terminalu.
<qrq> A nie przez skrypt
<ftpd> qermit: Skąd się tacy biorą?
<qrq> :D
<qrq> ftpd Więc będziesz tak miły i precyzyjnie podasz mi "wzór"? :D
<qrq> aplikacja &; sleep 2; xrandr -r 100 wywala błąd składni
<ftpd> Kurwa no.
<ftpd> 16:54:35 |        ftpd   | Kurwa, człowiecze. Działa POD ZSH. Ty nie masz zsh, tylko masz basha. Napisałem Ci, co poprawić, żeby zadziałało w bashu.
<ftpd> 16:42:27 |        ftpd   | Jak chcesz koniecznie w bashu, musisz chyba owrappować.
<ftpd> 16:44:33 |        ftpd   | qrq: Albo używaj zsh, jak normalny biały człowiek.
<ftpd> Weź kurwa POMYŚL, a nie się zachowujesz jak skończony retard.
<qrq> Tylko ja nie wiem co to bash
<ftpd> Ok.
<ftpd> qrq: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314458/pl
<qrq> Jedna komenda jaką dotychczas używałem w konsoli to chmod -R 777
<qrq> :)
<ftpd> ...
<ftpd> 777?
<ftpd> O jezu.
<ftpd> O jezu.
<ftpd> O jezu.
<ftpd> :(((
<qrq> :D
<ftpd> qermit: 16:56:36 |        ftpd   | qermit: Skąd się tacy biorą?
<qrq> Hmm
<qrq> O , jest opcja "wyłącz tryb pełnoekranowy" :D
<PaulEU> lol
<ftpd> 16:54:56 |         qrq   | Ja to chcę uruchomić w terminalu.
<ftpd> 16:55:45 |         qrq   | A nie przez skrypt
<PaulEU> :D :D
<ftpd> qrq: W bashu NIE DA SIĘ tak jak podałem, bez 'skryptu'. To zresztą żaden skrypt, tylko prosty wrapper.
<qrq> Napisałem na początku że mam 75 IQ
<qrq> I to nie był żart.
<ftpd> 17:03:25 |        ftpd   | qrq: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314458/pl
<PaulEU> daj spokój
<qrq> Mam problemy z liczeniem a co dopiero z tym co próbujesz mi wytłumaczyć.
<ftpd> Ok, to na mnie nie licz. Miłego dnia.
<qrq> Wzajemnie :)
<qrq> Ale spokojnie , jeszcze się nie zapuściłem :D
<qermit> ftpd: ale o so chodzi
<qermit> ftpd: i uzywaj kulturalnego jezyka
<Szatan> daemon ftpd się zsegfaultował :P
<TestUser2> Witam
<Szatan> a witaj ;)
<TestUser2> jak tu mozna sie zarejestrowac bo 1 raz jestem ?
<inzaghi89> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
 * panic_at_school is Super AR hero
<panic_at_school> Wilczek: are you here?
<vasco_> witam ponownie
<vasco_> panowie da sie jakos skonfigurowac pulseaudio bez x`ow ?
<Wilczek> Ale fart... Akurat jak miałem napisać, to on wyszedł -.-
<Wilczek> Zaraz to taka wielka bakteria ;P
<Zarazc> Małe problemy z nickiem dzieki za pomoc
<tajwanuser> spoko
<Zarazc> używa ktoś kde ?
<Zarazc> Co jakiś czas się panel wysypuje i nie wiem ocb
<dweller> to kde
<dweller> czego oczekujesz
<Zarazc> tak sie pytam czy kto
<Zarazc> ś to ma
<dweller> plasma się sypie losowo
<dweller> w każdej dystrybucji, nie tylko ubuntu
<Zarazc> Znacie może jakiś sposób na płynne oglądanie divx używam vlc
<Zarazc> ?
<Szatan> mplayer?
<ntat> użyj mplayera -framedrop
<ntat> :]
<ntat> a za lektora - espeak -v pl :D
<ntat> :)
<ntat> albo Mileny, jak wolisz kobiece głosy
<ntat> ;)
<ntat> A właśnie, słyszeliście kiedyś kobietę lektora w filmie?
<Trojanin> Czubówna? ;P
<ntat> Pomijając programy przyrodnicze
<Zarazc> iwona
<Zarazc> :)
<ntat> Chodzi mi tylko o filmy
<Zarazc> przez v chyba
<ntat> a Iwona się sprzedaje...
<ntat> ;)
<ntat> Tzn można ją kupić
<ntat> :)
<Zarazc> nie kupuje
<ntat> A raczej trzeba, jak ktoś chce używać:D
<ntat> Mile jest za free:D
<ntat> *Milena
<Szatan> ntat: pewnie przyrodniczych programów masz z 1,5 TB ;P
<ntat> Szatan, nie takie miałem na myśli
<Zarazc> nie wiem kto ogląda z filmy z ivoną czy millena pewnie te same osoby co lubią ruskie dubingi w grach
<ntat> ale głodnemu...
<ntat> ;]
<ntat> date +"Dzisiaj jest %A, Panie"|espeak -v pl -a 500
<ntat> jak kto ma espeak'a
<ntat> :D
<ntat> Można by napisać program, na podstawie takiego, służącego do "inteligentnych" rozmów z komputerem, tylko z wykorzystaniem syntezatora mowy:>
<Zarazc> jest cos takiego juz tylko nie pamietam nazy
<Szatan> ntat: e espeak jest na pulseaudio ;/
<ntat> Szatan, ?
<ntat> Nie mam pulseaudio
<ntat> a espeak działa
<ntat> chociaż nie wiem, jakie ma paczka espek'a zależności ustawione w Twoim systemie
<ntat> seq 1 10 | espeak -v pl -a 500
<ntat> :]
<inzaghi89> ło, nie może być. Od kiedy to adobe oficjalnie wypuścił paczkę z flashem x64 dla windowsa
<inzaghi89> http://dl.keepmind.eu/J1Qp7.png
<qermit> od kiedy dostałe zlecenie na nowe błedy
<dweller> inzaghi89: co za różnica, i tak działa powoli
<inzaghi89> dweller, true story
<mercer> czesc, zmienilem Gnome na Unity i mam nastepujacy problem: prawoklik na pliku w nautilusie -> otwórz za pomocą - niestety nie mogę wybrać sobie dowolnego pliku, a tylko zaproponowane na liście - jak dodać do tej listy dowolny plik wykonywalny (w moim przypadku skrypt który będzie działac na .avi)?
<Wizard> mercer, ~/.local/share/applications
<Wizard> tam można zrobić plik twój_skrypt.desktop
<Wizard> kojarzy ktoś jak się nazywa kanał TLUGu?
<jNovice> cześć. miał ktoś problem (na laptopie) z niedziałącym Ctrl+Alt+F(*) ?
<Wizard> nie
<Wilczek> Szatan: Ave, zaszczyć mnie swoją obecnością!
<Wilczek> jNovice: SOA#1
<Szatan> Wilczek: ja?
<BlessJah> Wilczek: on pytał o przełączanie na terminale, nie magiczne klawisze
<Wilczek> Szatan: To Ty cały czas jesteś? XMPP paczaj :P
<Wilczek> BlessJah: Wiem :P
<Szatan> Wilczek: sypie mi się połczenie z XMPP
<Wilczek> Szatan: Aha :f
<Szatan> wystarczy że jakiś plik do ściągania wstawię to rwie połączenia z IM
<dweller> zmień internet
<Szatan> eh, to mój router rwie
<Szatan> ma już 3 lata
<Szatan> i nie obsługuje ipv6 ;.
<jacekowski> ja obsluguje ipv6
<jacekowski> na kwadracie i wszedzie indziej
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wszepiłeś sobie port ethernetowy?
<qrq> Witam :D
<bastetmilo> 1st
<Skrzyp> fast
<Blondyn> bry
<Skrzyp> Murzyny to na kanał obok :)
<Wilku> ./join #obok :P
<Voldenet> /join #obok
<Voldenet> robię to lepiej
<Voldenet> /join 0
<Voldenet> robię to jeszcze lepiej
<Skrzyp> On to umi
<Skrzyp> /join #5,0
<Skrzyp> Kanał dla kujonów
<Voldenet> }:->
<Voldenet> Rzeczywiście fajny
<Voldenet> wtf, licealiści gadający o całkach?!
<Voldenet> :O
<Voldenet> to #5,0 to przesada równa, lol
<Voldenet> pewnie studenciaki podszywają się pod licealistów coby zaszpanować wiedzą
<Voldenet> ja jestem w podstawówce, to mi to nie imponuje
<Voldenet> bo całki miałem w przedszkolu
<Szycha> pfff ja calki z mlekiem matki wyssalem
<Voldenet> A co Ty tu robisz?!
<Voldenet> na tym serwerze siedzą chyba trolle z całego internetu
<Skrzyp> Szychuje
<Voldenet> :f
<nn52> mam dziwne pytanie. Jeżeli zmienie sprzęt (płyta,proc,karta) - poprostu przepne dysk, to ubunt wstanie???
<Skrzyp> Nie, kuwa, pójdzie na urlop!
<Skrzyp> To tak jak ja bym się pytał, czy będziesz żyć, jak Ci ktoś wymieni meble w pokoju.
<Voldenet> nn52: coś dokładniej może
<Voldenet> jak zmienisz architekturę systemu to ma duże szanse nie wstać
<Voldenet> czyli np. x86 zmienisz na powerpc
<nn52> Skrzyp: nie kozacz, windows nie wstał by - bluescren , bo płyta i proc nie pasuje
<Voldenet> nn52: wstałby
<Voldenet> trzeba zmienić konfigurację sprzętową beforehand
<nn52> mój Xpek i 98 jakoś nie wstały
<Voldenet> jak się nie umie
<Voldenet> to nie wstaje
<Voldenet> ofc
<nn52> na obu pokazał bluescreen jak wrócił z naprawy - nawet informatyk sugeorwał przeinstalacje systemu
<Voldenet> 'informatyk' lol
<Voldenet> czyli kto dokładnie?
<Skrzyp> Voldenet: ty nie mąć jej o PowerPC, to tak, jakbyś mojej matce zaczął gadać o fizyce podróży kosmicznych.
<Voldenet> support microsoftu?
<Skrzyp> Btw
 * Skrzyp ma metr od siebie PowerMaka G4
<nn52> "sugeruje by Pani zainstalowała system Windows na nowo" :) tyle z rozmowy :P - nie pomylił się , po uruchomieniu bluescreen :)
<nn52> Voldenet: nie, z sklepu komputerowego w którym konserwuję sprzęt :D
<Voldenet> generalnie windows potrafi wstać po zmianie sprzętu, tylko trzeba to umiejętnie zrobić
<Skrzyp> Ja to bym chciał, żeby powstało #ubuntu-pl-trolls, żeby tam można było wkurzające osobniki kierować
<Voldenet> po co?
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: faktycznie potrafi. U mnie w sklepie komputerowym tak robią.
<nn52> No, mógłby byś być tak adminem :D
 * Skrzyp postawił windowsa xp na dysku fizycznym pod vboxem, a potem zabootował go normalnie i działało :)
<nn52> tam *
<Voldenet> najlepszy sposób to zainstalowanie wszystkich standardowych sterowników
<Voldenet> od vga, od kontrolerów pci
<Voldenet> i wtedy można zmieniać wszystko
<Voldenet> i potem zainstalowanie nowych
<Voldenet> też są profile sprzętowe do tego
<Skrzyp> A myślisz, że czym ja zrobiłem?
<Skrzyp> Kombajnem?
<Voldenet> nie wiem
<Voldenet> jest na to 40 sposobów
<Voldenet> oczywiście linux way lepszy
<Voldenet> instalujesz na jednym sprzęcie
<Voldenet> standardowy kernel chodzi niemal wszędzie
<Voldenet> więc po prostu kopiujesz :D
<Skrzyp> Najlepszy jak dla mnie OSX ostatnimi czasy
<Voldenet> nie wiem, nie stać mnie na sprzęt obsługujący go
<Skrzyp> Siedzę na pmaku więcej niż na laptopie i się uzależniłen.
<Skrzyp> Nawet nie czuję, że to tylko 733MHz
<Voldenet> bo to powerpc
<Voldenet> arm 600MHz tak dobrze chodzi, że nie wierzę, że to 600MHz
<Skrzyp> No ba
<Voldenet> wiesz, jak dasz dużo operacji robiących w jednym cyklu to co x86 osiąga w 10
<Voldenet> to 600MHz będzie jak 6GHz
<Skrzyp> Mi na teście zmiennoprzecinkowym wyszło, że ma 85% mocy takiego średniego Core 2 Duo
<Voldenet> te nowe maki za to
<Voldenet> sagą
<Voldenet> x86
<Voldenet> bo po co sprzedawać porządny sprzęt, jak można wciskać laptopy warte 500$ za 1500$ tylko z powodu dobrej marki
<Voldenet> wyrobionej za czasów powerpc
 * Skrzyp tylko maki PPC
<bastetmilo> a ja mam imaka na intelu i jestem z niego strasznie zadowolona
<Skrzyp> Tak to sobie mogę kupić nocnego pieca, na płycie ASUSa, z i7
<Skrzyp> I mam najszybszego Maka
<Skrzyp> Ale bym chciał strasznie PMaca G5, tego 2x2GHz, ppc64, z geforcem
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: mój brut rżnie teraz 62% procka :D
<Skrzyp> Na crackme?
 * Dreadlish ma acera za 1,5k i jakbym dołożył w niego 900zł to by był zarąbisty lapek
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> nie chce mi się już szukać algo
<Dreadlish> porżne brutem ;d
<Dreadlish> narazie wyjechał 34k słów
<Dreadlish> a ja spać ide
<Dreadlish> narazię
<Skrzyp> Mogę Ci użyczyć mojego PowerPC
<Skrzyp> Co ma FP jak burza
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-07
<dj_oko> aaaa!
<dj_oko> w nowych thinkpadach nie ma przycisków do trackpointa
<dj_oko> no, to tyle z mojej strrony
<dj_oko> dobranoc
<BlessJah> meh
<BlessJah> kolejna nocka
<BlessJah> było kodzić w nowy rok, dzisiaj byłby spokój
<DaZ> :v
<BlessJah> nom
<sirmacik> \o
<Wizard> Cześć!
<bastetmilo> cześć!
<BlessJah> o/
<Wizard> bastetmilo: 12h w aucie.
<Wizard> Masakra.
<BlessJah> 09:16:04 up 18:48,  7 users,  load average: 2.00, 2.18, 1.65
<BlessJah> Wizard: 18h w javie
<bastetmilo> Wizard: przezyłam 16h w autobusie. Przezyje 12h w aucie
<BlessJah> gdzie jedziecie?
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Przeżyłem 16h za kierownicą, przeżyję 12 ;)
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: na fosdem
<BlessJah> dzisiaj?
<BlessJah> e, to w lutym
<BlessJah> 4h na domknięcie 3 projektów
<bastetmilo> powodzenia
<BlessJah> "nastęþny projekt z gridbaglayout i MVC, doczytajcie co to"
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Netbeans i jedziesz z rysowaniem!
<Wizard> Ale to dobrze, że próbują cię uczyć javy.
<DaZ> >:
<BlessJah> właśnie nie próbują
<BlessJah> eclipse, windowbuilder
<BlessJah> wykląłem to narzędzie szatana i byłem bliski egzorcyzmów
<Wizard> NetBeans ma najlepszy edytor Swing moim zdaniem.
<BlessJah> teraz wiem przynajmniej jak działa weight i jak tworzyć UI z palca
<BlessJah> Wizard: ma być eclipse
<Wizard> :D
<DaZ> te uczucie kiedy każą używać jakiegoś ide ;v
<BlessJah> kiedy miałem kontrolki robić w MFC w Visualu, też tworzyłem projekt i okienko, żeby wygenerowało mi duże ilości kodu którego nie rozumiałem
<BlessJah> a potem z palca dopisywałem do tego buttony i textfieldy
<BlessJah> Wizard: co i gdzie musi mieć klasa edytora, żebym mógł machnąć table.setDefaultEditor(ContactInfo.class, new ContatInfoEditor());
<Wizard> Musi implementować jakiś śmieszny interfejs. Nie pamiętam teraz tego, ale robiłem to parę razy i jest proste dość.
<Wizard> Zaraz ci znajdę.
<BlessJah> http://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/javax/swing/CellEditor.html
<BlessJah> ten albo pokrewne, są chyba 3
<Wizard> http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/uiswing/components/table.html
<Wizard> Tu masz łopatologicznie.
<Wizard> Z przykładami.
<BlessJah> no, widzę że po prostu złą dokumentację czytałem
<Wizard> Tutaj jest krótko, zwięźle i dobrze.
<BlessJah> kupię chleb, wezmę prysznic i biorę się za rzeźbienie
<BlessJah> bookmarked, dzięki
<Wizard> Proszę.
<DaZ> Wizard taki pomocny
<Wizard> ?
<DaZ> no nic
<gandalf> zapomnialem.
<gandalf> moj HR :P http://az-net.pl
<Jacek> Witam Witam
<gandalf> Wiatam
<gandalf> Witam.
 * gandalf ma nowe postanowienie noworoczne- nauczy sie pisac :)
<DaZ> no jak tu sie kulturnie zrobiło
<BlessJah> HR?
<BlessJah> nvm, 2.5h
<DaZ> GOGOGOGOGOOGOGOGo
<gandalf> Horizontal Rule
<Jacek> wpadłem na pomysł ale nie wiem czy wypali..  Zakup Measy U1A i postawienia na tym ubuntu
<Jacek> widziałem jak ktoś na tablecie z takimi parametrami postawił ubuntu
<Jacek> to myślę że i na tym urządzeniu pójdzie
<gandalf> BlessJah, box-sizing: border-box; było niezbędnym dodatkiem, dzięki za pomoc
<Jacek> a ile bym zyskał miejsca w pokoju gdybym komputer stacjonarny wyniósł z pokoju
<Jacek> pojechałem..
<DaZ> może i pójdzie
<Jacek> ale ?
<DaZ> ale za mocne to to nie jest :v
<Jacek> zawsze jest jakieś ale
<Jacek> filmy full hd na andku leca na tym
<DaZ> sie okaże, że ma jakąś śmieszną grafike brodkoma i nie masz sterowników pod linuksa, czy cos <:
<Jacek> Życie to ciągłe doświadczenia..  :-)
<Jacek> i jest w śmiesznie niskiej cenie po 229 zł
<Jacek> więc warto spróbować
<DaZ> to próbuj
<gandalf> wczoraj bylo sympatycznie. ocknołem się jak zostało mi 0 KB miejsca na system :)
<Jacek> nawet jest napisane - Support to run Ubuntu linux (for advanced user, please read here)
<Jacek> więc jednak się da :)
<DaZ> internet kłamie
<Jacek> spekulant :>
<qermit> http://wstaw.org/w/1AVv/ - polska policja
<BlessJah> hm... "Policjanci odzyskali także skradzionego...", jakby rozbite auto bez kierowcy mogło się rozpłynąć
<gjm> Liczy się że odzyskali, co z tego że rozbite?
<qermit> BlessJah: mogło by się rozpłynąć
<BlessJah> nullpointer
<BlessJah> szlag by to
<Wizard> qermit: Znaczy źle, czy dobrze?
<Wizard> W sumie, to powinni gnoja zastrzelić na miejscu, a nie w opony walić.
<BlessJah> krew potem ciężko usunąć
<BlessJah> choć i tak auto może się nadawać do kasacji (albo przerobienia na przystanek)
<Wizard> Remont zderzaka w takim Uno to jest szkoda całkowita ;D
<BlessJah> nie wiem jak to działa
<BlessJah> dirty hacki zaczynam sadzić
<Wizard> To znaczy, że jeste gotowy do komercyjnego kodoklepania.
<Wizard> Wystarczy umieć String Framework.
<Wizard> String type = "admin"
<Wizard> String version = "1.0.1"
<BlessJah> http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/uiswing/components/table.html#editor
<Wizard> String result = "failed"
<BlessJah> gdzies tam w magiczny sposob pojawia sie dialog
<BlessJah> moj sie nie pojawia, ale moj nie jest JColorChooserem, a moja wlasna klasa dziedziczaca po dialogu
<BlessJah> jak na razie doszedlem do tego, ze to co podam w po return w getTableCellEditorComponent pojawi sie w tabelce
<Wizard> JColorChooser.createDialog() to jest stattyczna metodka.
<BlessJah> zrobilem nowy JTextField (ofc publiczny), z listenerem focusGained, pojawiajacym dialog
<Wizard> Też możesz taką zrobić w swojej klasie.
<Wizard> Poka swój kod.
<BlessJah> wstydze sie
<sysek> Wizard!
<Wizard> sysek!
<Wizard> :*
<sysek> :*
<sysek> no jak tam ?
<Wizard> U mnie?
<Wizard> Wspaniale.
<BlessJah> Wizard: spakowac calosc czy to co mysle ze nie dziala?
<Wizard> daj na wkleja kod edytora.
<sysek> Wizard nadal na ubuntu ?
<Wizard> Tak, a co?
<Wizard> Czego mam używać?
<Wizard> Windows mam w pracy i jest to katorga.
<DaZ> i siedzi taki na juniti :v
<DaZ> chociaz co by nie mówić, to windows najgors.
<DaZ> z.
<sysek> ja tam w unity nie widze nic zlego
<Wizard> DaZ: Mam KDE.
<DaZ> co tam kto tam sobie lubi
<DaZ> wtg
<Wizard> I tak Calligra > LibreOffice.
<Wizard> Więc skoro już ją mam, to wspaniale.
<DaZ> w sumie czy ja wiem
<Wizard> I tak mam pół KDE, to drugie pół i jest spójne środowisko.
<DaZ> te kaligrowe interfejsy to są chyba bardziej na widescreeny,co? :v
<Wizard> Nie to, żebym doczegokolwiek używał Calligry.
<Wizard> Na co są?
<DaZ> na takie ekrany w kopertkę.
<Wizard> Na przednią szybę?
<DaZ> dokładnie
<ftpd> Wizard, To kiedy Wy będziecie?
<ftpd> Btw. ubuntu na galaxy nexusa wygląda super.
<ChaosEngine> ftpd: już jest beta?
<ChaosEngine> czy nadal alpha?
<ftpd> No idea, dopiero widziałem filmik jak Marek GodzienPromukosmicznego opowiada.
<Wizard> ftpd beta2 ;)
<ChaosEngine> aa
<ftpd> Kurde, proponują mi lot powrotny z Fosdem o 19:20.
<ChaosEngine> kumpel ma nexusa to mu ten temat sprzedam
<jacekowski> ftpd: to w sumie przyzwoity czas
<jacekowski> normalnie sie fosdem konczy kolo 17
<Wizard> W niedzielę się kończy o 17, czy w poniedziałek?
<ftpd> W niedzielę.
<jacekowski> niedziele
<Wizard> Hmm, bastetmilo, my będziemy musieli z niedzieli na poniedziałek jeszcze zostać w hotelu.
<jacekowski> czemu?
<ftpd> jacekowski, O 18:00. I potem na złamanie karku na lotnisko, bez sensu.
<Wizard> jacekowski: 12h się jedzie.
<ftpd> I do tego cały dzień popier-papier po evencie z walizką, ssie.
<ftpd> https://fosdem.org/2013/schedule/event/keynote_keeper_of_secrets/ - a to jest fajne, jak zwykle.
<Wizard> PO CZYM?!
<Wizard> Ale ty okropnie piszesz. Na codzień też takiego języka używasz?
<jacekowski> ja mam pociag o 19:52
<bastetmilo> Wizard: no zdaje sobie z tego sprawę.
<ftpd> Nie, zwykle umiem napisać 'na co dzień'.
<ftpd> I zamiast 'popier-papier' używam innego określenia.
<jacekowski> spokojnie sie wrocic do hotelu, zabrac walizke czy co tam uzyje do spakowania ubran
<ftpd> 'Spokojnie'?
<jacekowski> 2h mam czasu
<ftpd> Autobus z uczelni na Aleję Adolfa jedzie ~30 minut.
<ftpd> To 18:30.
<Wizard> jacekowski: Trudno mieć 2kg czasu..
<ftpd> Na lotnisku byłbym 19:00.
<ftpd> Czyli 20 minut przed startem, odpada.
<jacekowski> ja mowie ze mam 2h a wystarczy byc 10-15 minut przed odjazdem zeby sie odprawic
<jacekowski> ftpd: taksowki sa w sumie tanie w brukseli
<jacekowski> ale trzeba zamowic wczesniej bo sie nie dodzwonisz inaczej
<ftpd> Dlatego wolę na mega spokojnie wrócić sobie w poniedziałek.
<ftpd> A w niedzielę, tradycyjnie, pójść do Delirium i spotkać tam 20 randomowych osób w kozulkach fosdem.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> s/koz/kosz/
<ftpd> Dwa lata temu siedziałem do 3:00 z jakimiś typami z RPA.
<Wizard> 20 randomowych osób :D
<jacekowski> w zeszlym roku ludzie w koszulkach fosdem oblegali bar w pociagu
<Wizard> LOL, jeśli ty tak mówisz na żywo też, to ja nie chcę jechać na fosdem.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: oj.
<bastetmilo> Mam dla Ciebie bad news.
<jacekowski> bedziesz miala okres wtedy?
<Wizard> /o\
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: Ty nie jesteś normalny.
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: nigdy nie zaprzeczalem
<ftpd> O, adobe cs2 za darmo.
<jacekowski> na torrentach?
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> Na adobe.com
<ftpd> Dałbym Ci linka, ale mnie Wizard kicknie, bo to nie ten kanał :P
<bastetmilo> Wizard: akurat coś dla Ciebie http://www.vice.com/pl/read/americana-makarona
<Wizard> Nie, to nie jest dla mnie. To jest dla ftpd.
<Wizard> I wszystkich tych firmowych półdebili.
<bastetmilo> Dla Ciebie też.
<bastetmilo> Bo Ty się czepiasz wszystkiego.
<ftpd> Sam jestes półdebil :/
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Tak już ze mnie cham.
<ftpd> Nie lubię tych wywodów na vice.com.pl
<ftpd> Obrazki są w miarę wporzo.
<Wizard> Zaczynają zdania od "więc" :(
<ftpd> Ale ta pisanina jakichś biedactw, grafików i inyych takich marketingowców - n@r@.
<ftpd> "Agencje Kreatywne" to takie dla mnie nie-wiadomo-co (sorry bastetmilo, nic osobistego).
<bastetmilo> ftpd: pracuje w Agnecji Interaktywnej :P
<ftpd> Jeden, ekhm, penis.
<ftpd> I tak nie rozumiem, po co takie firmy są i co Wy tam właściwie robicie.
<ftpd> :P
<bastetmilo> bardzo śmieszne
<bastetmilo> wiesz doskonale czym się zajmuje
<ftpd> Pewnie każecie potem klientowi wrzucić kod strony na jakiś hosting, a receptą na 'nie działa upload' jest chmod 777 :P
<ftpd> bastetmilo, Wiem, czym Ty. Klepiesz pehapa. Ale jak można z tego zrobić firmę - tego nie wiem.
<ftpd> ;-)
<bastetmilo> wal się na ryj
<ftpd> Hihi.
<ftpd> :*
<ftpd> Nie oburzaj się.
<Wizard> Uh.
<Wizard> Może spokojniej? :)
<gjm> Już się nie kochacie?
<Belzebub> ftpd: photoshopa też dają?
<ftpd> Belzebub, Ta.
<CookieM> wszystkiemu winna propaganda z lat 90. idźcie do uczelni technicznych, mówili, humanistyczne kierunki są dla frajerów, mówili; i tak na rynek pracy weszła horda inżynierów, którzy nie przeczytali ani jednej książki
<gjm> A ten znowu...
<jacekowski> ksiazki sa obsolete
<jacekowski> teraz ebooki sa w modzie
<jacekowski> jaki jest polski odpowiednik obsolete?
<Wizard> Nie no, jacekowski pisz po polsku.
<Wizard> To jest takie trudne?
<ftpd> No ale przecież pisze, że nie zna słowa.
<bastetmilo> niech sobie w translatorze sprawdzi
<ftpd> 'Przestarzały'?
<DaZ> przestarzały jest obsolete.
<gjm> Oplułem się herbatą, DaZ, przestań.
<DaZ> nevar
<CookieM> obsolete to mi się kojarzy z Labolatorium Dextera; jest taki odcinek, w którym Dexter musiał uciekać przed robotami, które twierdziły, że jest 'jw.'
<ftpd> Pijesz herbatę, hipsterze gjm?
<gjm> Właśnie skończyłem.
<phoenix_> mam takie nietypowe pytanie
<phoenix_> mam drukarke, i pokazuje mi oprogramowanie ze tonery sa do wymiany, ale dalej drukuje w kolorze, co sie moze stac jesli dalej drukuje mimo informacji ze kolory sie koncza?
<DaZ> kolory sie skończą?
<phoenix_> ale czy moze dojsc do uszkodzenia drukarki?
<phoenix_> lub glowicy?
<uh4> cz
<uh4> jakie sa firmy ochroniarskie dobre i tanie?
<uh4> ktos cos gdzies kiedys slyszal?
<mateusz> a co będziesz ochraniał?
<uh4> mieszkanie
<ftpd> O, Wizard, bastetmilo: mam jeszcze sensowny powrót, 20:25 BUR -> CPH -> POZ.
<ftpd> Ale raczej będę chciał wracać w poniedziałek.
<ftpd> Zabiorę Was w sobotę do fajnej knajpy z Kwakiem
<Wizard> :)
<bastetmilo> z czym?
<ftpd> http://www.wantaghbeverage.com/assets/images/kwak.jpg
<ftpd> To jest kwak.
<ftpd> Piwo, które pije się z takich śmiesznych fajnych kufli.
<ftpd> W ogóle, któreś z Was było już w BRU?
<bastetmilo> ja nie
<bastetmilo> nigdy nie bylo po drodze
<qermit> fajny dofcip: http://wklej.org/id/917483/
<qermit> a może dowcip
<ftpd> Ok, to porobię za przewodnika wycieczki. Będziemy się na De Brouckere umawiać, bo tam łatwo dojechać i wszędzie blisko.
<bastetmilo> dobrze prosze pana
<ftpd> To jest wprawdzie tuż obok mojego hotelu, więc możecie mówić, że wygodna ze mnie świnia - ale no, bliżej do starówki metra nie ma.
<qermit> chyba bliżej od starówki
<jacekowski> kiedy przyjezdzacie do bru?
<jacekowski> i czy idziecie na friday beer event?
<viperoo> słyszeliście o elementary ?
<este_> witam mam problem z instalacją ubuntu na notbook-u eeepc pomoże ktoś?
<este_> pobrałem lamparcik 10.04 wersje na notbooka zbotowalem na pendriv-a programem unetbootin. Podczas rozruchu z pendriv-a jest czarny ekran oraz mruga kursor i nic się poz atym nie dzieje można czekać w nie skończoność pomoże ktoś?
<qermit> este_: a jaka wersja ubuntu?
<este_> 10.04
<qermit> este_: btw jak masz drugiego PC to chyba lepiej postawić PXE
<qermit> 10.04? dlaczego taki stary?
<este_> pobrałem ze strony
<qermit> a nie lepiej 12.10?
<viperoo> pod netbooka to polecał bym xubuntu ew lubuntu
<este_> a ubuntu?
<qermit> viperoo: xubnuntu-desktop zawsze mozna sobie zainstalować
<qermit> este_: jak bardzo zaawansowany jesteś?
<viperoo> qermit czy xubuntu-desktop usuwa unity ?
<este_> chodzi o to że mam lamparta i nie mogę zainstalować
<qermit> viperoo: to zależy czy masz ubuntu-desktop
<viperoo> qermit mam zwykłe ubuntu 12.10
<qermit> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes
<qermit> viperoo: no to instalujesz xubuntu-desktop a tpotem usuwasz ubuntu-desktop
<viperoo> qermit aha, thx
<este_> powiem tak mam win chciałbym zainstalować lamparcika bootuje ale kursor na starcie mruga i mruga, wcześniej byłem w ubuntu ale to na stacjonarnym
<qermit> viperoo: moim zdaniem unity jest swietne
<viperoo> ale dlaczego lamparcika ?
<viperoo> qermit moim zdaniem ubuntu nie jest dobrym system
<este_> a jaki polecacie?
<qermit> este_: najnowszy
<este_> tzn?
<este_> <qermit> tzn
<CookieM> ja polecam wersję 12.04
<viperoo> LTS zawsze spoko
<este_> tak 12.04 odpale na notbooku?
<CookieM> na 12.10 się zawiodłem; ale to oczywiście moje doświadczenia
<qermit> CookieM: zawsze wszyscy nażekaja na nową wersję
<qermit> este_: a dokładnie jakiego masz eee?
<CookieM> wybierz lubuntu lub xubuntu
<qermit> albu dupuntu
<CookieM> mają lekkie środowiska graficzne
<CookieM> chyba jest specjalne distro ubu na eeepc i podobne
<qermit> co z tego skoro xfce nie da się używać
<viperoo> czemu ?
<qermit> ponieważ jest nieprzystosowane do obecnych standardów
<este_> <qermit> eeepc 1201T
<qermit> słaba obsługa 2 monitorów
<CookieM> o jest http://www.eeebuntu.org/
<qermit> CookieM: wyrażaj się kulturalnie :)
<viperoo> normalnie obsługuje 2 monitory a w 4.12 jest natywna obsługa
<qermit> viperoo: wiem że obsługuje, ale słabo
<este_> <qermit> a i też próbowałem ubuntu 12.04
<este_> i też nie idzie
<viperoo> qermit ale co znaczy słabo ? da się ustawiać panele na obu monitorach i wiele więcej
<qermit> este_: jesteś pewien że dobrze nagrywa się obraz?
<este_> <qermit> przez unetbootin
<este_> <qermit> oraz lili
<este_> <qermit> na stacjonarnym zawsze ładnie wszystko szło
<gjm> <qermit>qermit</qermit>
<gjm> acpi=off
<qermit> este_: a próbowałeś tego co jest tutja?
<este_> <qermit>  tzn? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes
<qermit> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/persistent-eeebuntu-flash-drive-creation-windows/
<este_> <qermit> gdzies przegapiłem to ale już sprawdzam dzięki
<qermit> este_: generalnie eee powinno sie bootować z usb chyba że coś jest nie tak z gwizdkiem
<este_> <qermit> win się bootuje niewiem czego ubuntu nie chce po uruchomieniu pendrajw mruga jak by pracował na czarnym ekranie kursor pulsuje ale tylko tyle
<qermit> no to znaczy że coś jest nie tak
<qermit> niestety nie jestem tobie w stanie pomóc
<Wizard> :)
<qermit> este_: z jakiego miasta jesteś?
<gjm> Może walnięty obraz?
<Wizard> gjm: Też bym tak obstawiał.
<este_> <qermit> lublin
<Wizard> este_: Sprawdzałeś sumę kontrolną?
<gjm> Sprawdź na wirtualboxie czy Ci z niego odpali.
<este_> <gjm> rużne obrazy próbowałem
<gjm> "różne"
<gjm> Dobra, a teraz pytanie za 100 pkt.: ustawiałeś w BIOSie żeby bootowało z USB?
<gjm> A odnośnie rUżnych obrazów, to nie ważne że różne, ostatnio DaZ miał taki przypadek że cokolwiek chciał pobrać to miało różne czeksumy.
<Wizard> :)
<este_> <gjm> tak ustawione
<este_> <gjm> nieraz to robiłem
<Wizard> Dlatego pytam: este_sprawdziłeś sumy kontrolne tych obrazów?
<gjm> No dobra, a unetbootin nic nie pluje?
<gjm> Żadnych błędów?
<este_> <gjm> nie
<este_> <gjm>żadnych
<este_> <Wizard> jak sprawdzić?
<gjm> I jak to robisz, pobierasz obraz i wskazujesz go programowi czy w programie wybierasz co ma pobrać i nagrać?
<este_> <gjm> obraz wskazuje z dysku
<gjm> Wybierasz dobre miejsce gdzie ma zapisać?
<este_> <gjm> pobieram na dysk ISO potem wskazuje programowi położenie i urządzenie jako pendrive
<gjm> Dobra, a jaki jest masz system plików na tym pendrajwie? Powinien być sformatowany na FAT32
<este_> <gjm> i jest FAT32
<este_> <gjm> podczas bootowania 10min czekanie to chyba długo
<gjm> To ja nie wiem.
<gjm> Może pendrajw uwalony?
<este_> instaluje VirtualBoxa jak sprawdzic czy jest ok
<este_> <gjm> pen działa niedawno win wgrywałem
<gjm> Po prostu spróbuj zainstalować maszynę wirtualną z tego obrazu co masz, jak nie jest walnięty to pójdzie.
<este_> <gjm> jak odpalić na VirtualBoxie?
<este_> <gjm> na wirtualu działa
<este_> da się z wirtuala zainstalować
<este_> ?
<BlessJah> Wizard: to code.equals("OK") wygenerowal windowbuilder, ja na 90% dalbym enuma albo magiczna wartosc z inta (staram sie tego nawyku oduczyc)
<Wizard> BlessJah: Magicznych liczb też unikaj.
<Wizard> Ja piszu.
<Wizard> Ty piszesz.
<Wizard> On piszet.
<kretu> już się nie popisuj
<Wizard> ;]
<kretu> Wizard: co to jest unetbootin?
<Wizard> To jest taki programik w Qt, który umie przerobić plik ISO na bootowalny z dysku/pendrajwa system.
<Wizard> Masz banana na google? :>
<kretu> mam ciebie, po co mi google
<kretu> to już trzeba teraz robić gui do dd?
<Wizard> W takim razie wisisz mi piwo ;)
<kretu> :P
<Wizard> kretu: To nie robi dd.
<Wizard> To właśnie jest do takich systemów, które nie mają hybrydowego ISO.
<Wizard> On wyciąga plik obrazu dysku z ISO, konfigurację grubasa i tym podobne rzeczy, instaluje bootmanager na dysku docelowym itp.
<Wizard> Nie wiem dokładnie.
<avalan> niekoniecznie
<avalan> poza tym praktycznie żadne iso nie używa gruba tylko isolinux
<avalan> albo syslinux dla usb
<sirmacik> syslinux roxxx
<sirmacik> na desktopach i lapkach również
<ftpd> A jak się nazywało toto zabawne coś przed grubem?
<ftpd> Lilo, o.
<ftpd> Ja dostałem do przerobienia z win8 na win7 jakiegoś nowego lapka samsunga z Secure Boot. Masakra.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, heh ktoś się poddał?
<ftpd> Stirlitz, W sensie?
<Stirlitz> ja usiłowałem sie przez to wczoraj troche przeklikać, to pierwszy windows którego nie potrafiłem wyłączyć :)
<ftpd> Ja się prawie poddałem. To był pirat, to win7. Ale magiczny pirat od BiE, który się ładnie aktywuje przez KMS.
<ftpd> Natomiast tutaj lipa - przy włączonym Secure Boot nie bootował się system; przy wyłączonym krzaczył się KMS.
<ftpd> A w ogóle, przy secure boot włączonym nie da się zabootować z płyty i tak dalej.
<Stirlitz> ja tak tylko ogólnie o win8, do tego smażył mi mini :) ale ładne jest za to.
<ftpd> Mnie irytują te kafelki. Jakbym miał używać, to tylko z jakimś 'start8' albo coś.
<ftpd> Żeby dodać guziczek 'start' i bootować się do desktopu.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, ale to pikuś klikam na fotkie a tam sie coś takie pełnoekranowe odpala i podobnie z innymi appsami.
<Stirlitz> na 2 monitorach w hd bardzo przydatne :)
<stozek419> witam pobrałem wersje ubuntu 12.10 i chcę ją zainstalować obok win8 problem polega na tym że instalator nie widzi win8
<stozek419> jest jakiś sposób na to?
<Wizard> stozek419: Jak to "instalator nie widzi"?
<Wizard> Zrobiłeś wpierw miejsce dla Ubuntu?
<stozek419> <Wizard> tak mam miejsce pod ubuntu partycja a instalator widzi caly dysk jako surowy
<stozek419> <Wizard> po prostu niewykrywa systemu windows 8
<Wizard> Nie widziałem nigdy Windows 8, nie wiem jak on tam się rządzi na dysku.
<stozek419> <Wizard> jest na silniku win7
<Wizard> :|
<qermit> Wizard: a instalujesz wersje serwer czy normalną?
<stozek419> <Wizard> normalną
<Wizard> Może być nawet na silniku od traktora ;) Odpal terminal z livecd i pokaż co pokazuje fdisk -p /dev/sda
<qermit> stozek419: co to za moda by ludzi oznaczać przez < >
<qermit> stozek419: naucz sie kultury ircowej :(
<Wizard> A przepraszam. sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Wizard> O, co to pokazuje?
<qermit> Wizard: lepiej chyba parted
<stozek419> Wizard jak odpalic livecd?
<ftpd> Ej ej.
<Wizard> qermit: fdisk wyświetli wszystko co ja potrzebuję.
<Wizard> stozek419: Wkładasz płytę, uruchamiasz z niej komputer. Proste.
<ftpd> A nie ma tam przypadkiem secure boot?
<Wizard> To by w ogóle nie odpalił systemu z płyty.
<qermit> Wizard: nie, jeżeli masz GPT
<Wizard> AH! Rzeczywiście. On może mieć GTP.
<Wizard> GPT*
<stozek419_> Wizard jakie to było polecenie w terminalu?
<qermit> ale gpt powinno być obsługiwane przez zwykle ubuntu
<Wizard> Powinno.
<Wizard> I jest.
<Wizard> Skoro nawet mapa partycji Apple jest..
<Wizard> stozek419_: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Dreadlish> mapa i apple
<Dreadlish> :/
<stozek419_> Wizard z VirtualBox pociągnie?
<Wizard> Co?
<Dreadlish> Wizard: jesteś w Virtualboksie?
<Wizard> O czym ty mówisz?
<Wizard> Dreadlish: Ja? Nie. Mam zainstalowany, bo mi do inżynierki potrzebny.
<Dreadlish> hm
<Wizard> Dobra, szybkie pytanie: znacie jakiś sposób, żeby wyświetlić wszystkie pliki defconfig w jądrze?
<qermit> Wizard: cat arch/config/*defconfig*
<Wizard> stozek419_: Co ma VirtualBox do twojego Łindołsa?
<Wizard> Nie ma arch/config
<stozek419_> chodzi mi o odpalenie z maszyny wirtualnej
<stozek419_> ubuntu
<Dreadlish> Wizard: arch/x86/config
<Wizard> I jakim sposobem ma on niby widzieć łindołs?
<ftpd> Lol.
<Wizard> Nie no, albo ja nie rozumiem co ty próbujesz zrobić, albo bardzo tracimy czas :)
<ftpd> stozek419_, chcesz zainstalowac _w_ maszynie wirtualnej? Czy z niej probojesz odpalic instalator, zeby zainstalowac na 'prawdziwym' komputerze?
<rysiu> Witam. Poszukuję programisty C++. Jest może ktoś?
<Wizard> #c++
<Wizard> http://pracuj.pl
<Wizard> Może ktoś się znajdzie.
<Wizard> Ja C++ znam słabo.
<Wizard> A STL wcale :D
<Wizard> Ale wesoło się robi!
<Wizard> ftpd: Postaraj się wytrzymać nieco.
<DaZ> :c
<Wizard> I tak, bardzo chętnie dam się zaprowadzić do fajnej knajpy.
<rysiu> Trudno znaleźć wolnego i dobrego programistę
<ftpd> Wizard, No to w piątek od razu Delirium, w sobotę zwiedzanie i albo taka jedna irolska, albo do tej z kwakiem, w teatrze lalek
<Wizard> W piątek, to ja się mogę nie nadawać na piwo :(
<Wizard> To jest 1200km.
<Wizard> I niby są autostrady, ale się będę musiał przerąbać przez Wrocław, a tam droga jest do bani :(
<qermit> Wizard: wytrzeźwiejesz za kierownicą
<Wizard> Nie nie, chodzi o to, że ja wieczorem będę po przejechaniu tych 1200km
<ftpd> No spoko.
<ftpd> To popijesz krocej.
<Wizard> Może się okazać, że bardzo krócej :D
<Wizard> Ale, jedno piwko czy dwa to zawsze się strzeli :)
<Wizard> Kurde, trochę żałuję, że sobie odpuściłem zlot.
<Wizard> No mniejsza. Może mi bastetmilo w ryj nie da na dzień dobry za to ;P
<qermit> Wizard: ten na ktorym byłem?
<jacekowski> hmm, a to przez .nl bedziecie jechac
<ftpd> Wizard, Jak byłem pierwszy raz, wypiłem 4 i byłem pozbierany.
<ftpd> Ja chyba przez CPH wracam
<jacekowski> czy .nl calowicie omijacie
<qermit> jacekowski: smutasz?
<jacekowski> tak tylko pytam
<jacekowski> i sugeruje ominiecie .nl bo tam autostrady sa paskudne
<Wizard> Nie, będę jechał najpierw po bastetmilo, więc będziemy atakować od południa. Czyli z Niemiec prosto do Belgii.
<Wizard> Chyba.
<Wizard> I to będzie więcej niż 12h :(
<Wizard> Szczególnie, żw pewnie we Wrocławiu zgubię się z 10 razy.
<Wizard> Kurde, ja się w rodzinnym mieście zgubiłem ostatnio, niecałe 50k mieszkańców ma :D
<Wizard> (Ale nie mieszkam tam od 8 lat, co jest pewnym usprawiedliwieniem.
<jacekowski> ja sie w miescie w ktorym teraz mieszkam od 4 lat sie zgubilem
<jacekowski> a to tylko 120k ludzi
<Wizard> No zdarza się.
<Wizard> Autem dość łatwo.
<ftpd> Wizard, O ktorej mniej-wiecej planujesz byc na miejscu?
<ftpd> Wizard, I gzie spicie?
<Wizard> Jeszcze nie mamy hotelu, jutro zamierzam pogadać z bastetmilo i coś na dniach załatwić.
<ftpd> Ok.
<Wizard> Nie "planuję" być na miejscu, bo tu rozrzut może być nawet godzina w tę i w tamtą.
<ftpd> No ale okolice?
<ftpd> ja laduje 16:50.
<Wizard> Będziemy znacznie później.
<ftpd> to tak 19:00 pewnie w delirium.
<ftpd> U, to bedzie gnoj z miejscem.
<ftpd> stozek419!
<ftpd> Wróciłeś!
<Wizard> Myślę, że 13h jazdy to optymistyczna wersja.
<ftpd> 22:04:54 | <ftpd>	 stozek419_, chcesz zainstalowac _w_ maszynie wirtualnej? Czy z niej probojesz odpalic instalator, zeby zainstalowac na 'prawdziwym' komputerze?
<ftpd> Określ się?
<Wizard> Bo muszę zabrać bastetmilo, będziemy musieli coś zjeść po drodze i tak dalej.
<Wizard> Postaram się być na 20 w hotelu.
<stozek419> Wizard ubuntu widzi dyski partycje ale nie widzi windowsa
<Wizard> Muszę jakoś sensownie wyjechać z Łodzi, żeby się w korki ranne we Wrocławiu nie wpieprzyć.
<Wizard> Ale to jest jeszcze kwestia do ustalenia.
<Wizard> Tak samo, jak hotel.
<Wizard> Z oczywistych względów jeden pokój odpada..
<stozek419> Wizard przy instalacji zas nie widzi nawet partycji
<Wizard> stozek419: Ale w Vboksie, czy na żywym sprzęcie?
<stozek419> na zywym
<stozek419> a i przepraszam ale nie mam polskich znakow
<stozek419> Wizard mam na pasku bocznym partycje ale w instalacji juz nie
<Wizard> Hmm, to dziwne jest. A możesz wlepić wynik tego fdiska wreszcie?
<stozek419> Wizard command not found
<stozek419> Wizard gdzies blad chyba zrobilem
<Wizard> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<stozek419> jak przepisywalem bo musialem lindolsa wylaczyc
<Wizard> ftpd: Jesteś jeszcze?
<stozek419> Wizard Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0xc7d2c7d2     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *      206848   357365924   178579538+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev
<Wizard> stozek419: wklej.org
<Wizard> Myślisz, że coś ktoś z tego zrozumie? Poza tym w /topic masz: Nie wklejaj na kanał.
<qermit> brak kultury
<Wizard> Nie wydaje mi się, raczej brak czytania.
<stozek419> Wizard http://wklej.org/id/917938/
<ftpd> Wizard, Tak
<Wizard> stozek419: No są partycje.
<Wizard> Nawet 3.
<Wizard> Ale powinieneś przed instalacją zrobić *wolne* miejsce.
<qermit> ale po co :)
<Wizard> Jak to po co? Na Ubuntu!
<Wizard> Wtedy można kliknąć "użyj wolnego miejsca" i Ubuntu samo się rządzi tak, żeby było dobrze.
<stozek419> Wizard ale chodzi o to ze podczas instalacji niema tych partycji
<Wizard> PISZE SIĘ NIE MA!
<stozek419> Wizard nie ma
<Wizard> stozek419: W którym momencie instalacji?
<ftpd> Ja ciągle uważam, że on odpala instalator w wirtualce.
<ftpd> Skoro widzi 'cały dysk'.
<stozek419> nie w wirtualu
<qermit> stozek419: zrób prinstcreena
 * qermit runs
<Wizard> To nie taki głupi pomysł.
<stozek419> Wizard rodzaj instalacji to juz pisze ze ten komputer nie posiada zadnego zainstalowanego systemu
<qermit> stozek419: a brałeś zaawansowane ustawienia?
<ftpd> Na 100% wirtualka.
<ftpd> Skoro 'komputer nie posiada'.
<ftpd> stozek419, Jaki dysk Ci widzi?
<stozek419> Wizard uruchamiam poraz kolejny instalator i juz jest ok widzi windowsa 8 i partycje
<kretu> ftpd: uważasz, ze na nieświadomce wirtualke instaluje?
<Wizard> No a skąd by wziął wynik fdiska? ftpd?
<kretu> :D
<ftpd> A ja nie wiem, skąd on jest teraz zabootowany.
<kretu> no to ten
<kretu> cat /etc/issue
<kretu> i będzie wiadomo
<ftpd> Ale mam śmieszny monitor.
<mucha090> powitać wszystkich
<ftpd> Nie podświetla się mu power.
<ftpd> Nie jest wpięty do prądu.
<ftpd> Natomiast system mi go wykrywa.
<ftpd> Tyle, że nie ma obrazu.
<qermit> ftpd: to jest raczej oczywiste
<qermit> ftpd: zarówno VGA/dvi jak i hdmi mają pin +5v standby
<ftpd> No ok.
<ftpd> Ale czemu guzik power nie świeci?
<mucha090> kto z was tutaj obecnych wie jakim programem jest najlepiej odtwarzać jak i pobierać filmy z youtube.com ?
<qermit> ftpd: a dlaczego ma się świecić
<ftpd> Wpiąłem do prądu.
<ftpd> I dalej nie świeci.
<mucha090> hmmm
<mucha090> a jak naciśniesz przycisk power?
<qermit> ftpd: włącz przycisk i wyjmij kabel sygnałowy
<mucha090> to też się nie świeci?
<ftpd> qermit, O, świeci.
<qermit> ftpd: zachowujesz sie jak lamus
<qermit> wstydź się
<ftpd> Wpinam sygnałowy - nie świeci.
<jacekowski> popsules!!!!!!!!!!
<ftpd> qermit, Nie mam pojęcia o sprzęcie/elektronice. Czemu nie świeci?
<qermit> ftpd: może jest z poznania
<qermit> albo ze śląska lub krakowa
<mucha090> ftpd: a wcześniej tobie świecił?
<Wizard> mucha090: MINITUBE
<jacekowski> ftpd: czyli po kolei, podlaczasz prad, i sie zaswieca lampka ze standby jest
<ftpd> Tak.
<Wizard> Ups
<Wizard> mucha090: minitube
<jacekowski> ftpd: podlaczasz kabelek sygnalowy (jaki dokladnie) i lampka gasnie
<ftpd> jacekowski, thunderbolt -> przejściówka na dvi -> dvi
<mucha090> Wizard: hmm... dzięki :)
<jacekowski> japko?
<ftpd> Tak.
<jacekowski> a bo to musisz miec specjalny ekran z japkiem
<Wizard> kilkumegabajtowej: łącznie czy rozłącznie?
<jacekowski> a tak na serio, to troche wyglada na problem z ekranem
<Wizard> Bo mnie LyX zmylił sugestiami ;D
<jacekowski> tak jakby sobie sygnal wykrywal, probowal wystartowac, ale cos nie dzialalo
<ftpd> jacekowski, Ten ekran ma problem, to wiem. Podobno czasami trzeba mu poklikać 'source'.
<jacekowski> ftpd: jak go recznie z guzika odpalisz to cos wyswietla?
<jacekowski> ze brak sygnalu albo takie
<ftpd> jacekowski, Nic.
<mucha090> ftpd: ale czy jak podłączysz do PC-ta to tobie się świeci ta dioda przy power?
<ftpd> mucha090, Jezu, nie.
<jacekowski> ftpd: wyglada jakby ekran calkiem juz padl
<qermit> ftpd: może dlatego że przejściówka Thunerbolt wygasza ci monitor
<qermit> :E
<mucha090> ftpd: o, to wiemy że to nie wina japka
<mucha090> bo jeśli podłączasz do zwykłego PC-ta i masz to samo co przy japku to raczej nie jest to wina japka
<jacekowski> japko moglo wyslac jakies zle sygnaly
<qermit> ftpd: a możesz to olać?
<ftpd> qermit, Nie.
<jacekowski> a ja sobie odpale moja nowa plazme
<jacekowski> podlaczona do starego PS3 i pogram sobie w gre
<stozek419> Wizard i znowu cos nie tak bo mam jeden dysk
<stozek419> oszalec mozna
<mucha090> Wizard, stozek419 yyy czy jest możliwość abyście mnie wtajemniczyli w temat?
<stozek419> mucha090 chce zainstalowac ubuntu obok win8 tyle ze na surowej partucji ale ich nie widac w instalatorze
<stozek419> z problemem sie przespie a jutro pomysle
<Wizard> git comimt -a
<Wizard> Ups.
<ftpd> Dobra, działa.
<Wizard> Dobranoc.
<mucha090> dobranoc
<ftpd> A w sumie ciekawe, mógł dać screena z parted.
<Stirlitz> Jacie! osx nie potrafi normalnie zamontować androida.
<ftpd> Potrafi.
<ftpd> Tylko nie te, które maja tylko mpt.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, galaxy s3 dostałem, nie montuje.
<ftpd> może mi ktoś z Was wystawić 1080p jakiegoś sample?
<Stirlitz> windows montuje ubuntu montuje osx nie.
<DaZ> windows tez roznie :c
<Stirlitz> widać tylko linux nie ma problemów :>
<DaZ> linuks ma inne
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-08
<jacekowski> windows montuje MTP
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: android z MTP to porazka
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: media costam co sie zajmuje calym MTP ma problemy z cachowaniem i nie odswieza folderow czasem jak trzeba
<Wizard> Cześć.
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> jak mozna zmienic nazwe urzadzenia w /dev zamiast ttyusb0
<foreste> na arduino
<Wizard> foreste: Najprościej zrobić symlink.
<Wizard> Ubuntu używa udeva, więc musiałbyś poszukać w regułach udeva i zmienić nazwę urządzenia tam.
<foreste> mam arch
<foreste> ale udeva tez mam
<Wizard> foreste: /j #arch-pl
<ftpd> W /etc/udev/rules.d
<b4el> dobry
<Wizard> Cześć b4el.
<PapaSmerf> Dobry ;)
<Wizard> Zły :)
<Belzebub> Wizard: Java Ci ram zapchała że zły dzień?
<Spaulding> ogarnia ktos tutaj qt/c++
<Spaulding> bo nie potrafie zmienic 1 rzeczy
<qermit> to nie zmieniaj
<Spaulding> qermit: gtfo
<qermit> ok to ci nie powiem
<Wizard> Spaulding: #c++ ogarnia.
<Wizard> Ale spytać zawsze możesz.
<Wizard> Nikomu nie ufał na tym kanale.
<Wizard> I słusznie.
<ftpd> Ja jestem godzin zaufania.
<Wizard> Gadzin chyba.
<qermit> ftpd: godzin straconych
<ftpd> Delektuj się fekalią.
<Spaulding> bo 1 glupiej zmiennej nie potrafie przeniesc :P
<Spaulding> a raczej nadpisac na stałe na czas wykonywania...
<Wizard> Spaulding: No po prostu nie umiesz i tyle.
<Spaulding> Wizard: no nie umiem, az na tyle c++ i qt nie znam :P
<Spaulding> a projekt na zaliczenie :P
<Wizard> :D
<Spaulding> mrówke langtona musze zrobic
<ftpd> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/184510_486514161390680_867318624_n.png
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ao6syex> (at fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net)
<ftpd> He he.
<Wizard> Hi hi.
<szkodnik> hello, mam pytanie do kierowcow ;) kompresory na stacjach beznsynowych mocno dmuchaja?
<szkodnik> i czy to co wydmuchuja nadaje sie np do wyczyszczenia karty graficznej, tjj jest suche i czyste?:D
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> dmuchaja mocno, ale to jest z olejem
<szkodnik> ech
<szkodnik> szkoda
<jacekowski> ale, ja czyscilem podobnym sprzet elektroniczny
<jacekowski> i tego oleju jest bardzo malo
<szkodnik> mam usyfiona karte, nie moge jej porzadnie wyczyscic puszka, ani odkuraczem, bo ma taka platikowa oslone na rdadiatorze
<jacekowski> podgrzej puszke
<jacekowski> w goracej wodzie
<jacekowski> z kranu
<szkodnik> nie wiem, co za idiota wymyslil, zeby zamykac radiator w plastikowym pudelku
<jacekowski> takie 40-50C
<szkodnik> lol
<szkodnik> nie
<szkodnik> nie ma takiej opcji
<jacekowski> 40C musi wytrzymac
<szkodnik> nie i juz
<szkodnik> predzej rozkrece karte
<jacekowski> czemu nie?
<jacekowski> 40C to normalna temperatura ktora wystepuje na ziemi
<jacekowski> i puszka MUSI to wytrzymac
<jacekowski> bo nie moga miec tak ze wysla puszke do cieplejszego kraju i wybuchnie
<jacekowski> a takie 40C wystarczy zeby cisnienie podnioslo sie w srodku na tyle ze dmucha znacznie mocniej
<jacekowski> a jak chcesz ze stacja
<jacekowski> szkodnik: bo to jest olej uzywany do smarowania kompresora ktory potem tloczy to powietrze do zbiornika
<jacekowski> szkodnik: i olej sie zbiera na dole
<jacekowski> i troche tego wychodzi z powietrzem
<jacekowski> ale to sa minimalne ilosci
<szkodnik> mhm
<szkodnik> nie no to musze znalezc inny sposob
<jacekowski> ja takiego uzywalem
<szkodnik> w sumie olej jest chlodziwem
<szkodnik> ale nie jestem pewna, czy w przypadku karty graficnej to odpowiednie chlodziwo ;)
<jacekowski> szkodnik: popatrz sobie na .pdfa do takiej puszki, tam ci jest napisane ze normalna temperatura pracy to 50C a na niektorych nawet 60
<jacekowski> szkodnik: tego oleju nie jest duzo
<szkodnik> jacekowski, nie mam ochoty, zeby puszka wybuchla mi w dloni
<szkodnik> po prostu odpada
<jacekowski> szkodnik: w cieply letni dzien puszka taka ci osiagnie ponad 30C
<szkodnik> trzymam ja gleboko w sufladzie, nie na loncu
<jacekowski> ale nie masz klimatyzacji w domu
<szkodnik> jeju no
<jacekowski> a to bardziej chodzi o to zeby ja utrzymac ciepla
<szkodnik> powiedzialam nie, to nie
<jacekowski> zeby w srodku nie marzla
<jacekowski> bo wtedy cisnieni spada i nie dmucha
<szkodnik> wszystkie kompresory dmuchaj olejem?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> niektore maja filtry
<szkodnik> ok, to poszukam kogos  czystym kompresorem
<jacekowski> tylko ze taki kompresor to masz jedna krople oleju na 500l powietrza
<jacekowski> wiec to nie jest tak ze sika olejem
<szkodnik> 500l powietrza to niewiele
<szkodnik> wiec mozna powiedziec, ze sika
<ftpd> Nudzi mi się. Cześć szkodnik.
<szkodnik> ftpd, czesc :)
<ftpd> Kiedy za mnie wyjdziesz?
<szkodnik> w sumie moge tez sobe poszukac jakiegos faceta z e zwinnymi paluszkmi i kompletem srubokretow :P
<szkodnik> ftpd, az tak zle mi zyczysz?
<ftpd> No co? Zawsze warto spróbować.
<szkodnik> czy po prostujestes az tak zdesperowany?:D
<bastetmilo> lol
<bastetmilo> ftpd, ty zdrajco
<ftpd> No co? Ty jesteś mało zainteresowana, to poluję dalej
<bastetmilo> jaaa?
<bastetmilo> to ty mnoe olewasz
<jacekowski> szkodnik: jedziesz na fosdem?
<sysek> :)
<sysek> panowie i panie
<sysek> wiecie moze jak sie nazywa program
<sysek> do tworzenia sieci ?
<sysek> kiedys cisco mialo taki program i kiedys widzialem pod linuksa
<ftpd> Program do tworzenia sieci?
<ftpd> Wut?
<sysek> http://code.google.com/p/psimulator/
<sysek> cos takiego
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-09
<jacekowski> gjm: m477 sie pyta za co ma bana
<BlessJah> .
<BlessJah> .
<BlessJah> no, działa
<jacekowski> BlessJah: zdejmij bana m477
<BlessJah> już
<jacekowski> wyglada na to ze dostal za milion ping timeoutow
<BlessJah> jacekowski: obraził się?
<m477> dzieki za sciagniecie bana :)
<BlessJah> spoko
<BlessJah> m477: gjm o tobie zapomniał, długo wytrzymałeś
<BlessJah> czy po proatu święta bez kompa?
<m477> z kompem. wlasnie w domu mi adsl w routerze rozlaczalo caly czas
<BlessJah> cierpliwy jesteś
<m477> dlaczego?
<BlessJah> bana dostałeś 22 grudnia
<BlessJah> ponad dwa tygodnie temu
<m477> no juz sie pogodzilem z mysla ze tu nie wejde ;P
<BlessJah> zbyt łatwo się poddałeś
 * BlessJah patrzy na zegarek
<BlessJah> to chyba tyle z planów pójscia spać wczesniej...
<m477> ogolnie to myslalem juz ze cos narozrabilem i nie pamietam
<BlessJah> e tam, słabo
<BlessJah> 84 quity przez 11 godzin
<BlessJah> do rekordu ci daleko
<m477> a sprawdzales wczesniejsze dni?
<m477> przed 22
<BlessJah> 21 tylko raz
<BlessJah> 20 też, 19 zero
<BlessJah> niedługo po północy sie zaczyły timeouty, dlatego od razu dzien wczesniej sprawdzilem
<BlessJah> nie masz logów?
<BlessJah> musze isc spac, bo jutro nie wstane
<BlessJah> cya o/
<m477> no wlasnie nie mam
<m477> za maly dysk
<BlessJah> $ du -hs ./#ubuntu-pl
<BlessJah> 101M    ./#ubuntu-pl
<BlessJah> no nie żartuj
<BlessJah> trzymasz irca na routerze?
<DaZ> :3
<DaZ> $ du -sh log
<DaZ> 641M    log
<m477> BlessJah: no to jest z jednego kanalu
<m477> a tutaj relatywnie malo sie dzieje
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Wizard> Ależ tu ruch.
<Wizard> bastetmilo: ping.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: pong.
<Wizard> Rozglądałaś sie za hotelem?
<bastetmilo> Nope
<Wizard> Niedobrze, już 9.
<bastetmilo> ja jeszcze musze odbyć wycieczke do Warszawy, więc mam troche do ogarnięcia :")
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Cóż, najwyżej będziemy spać w namiocie :|
<b4el> dobry
<shpaq> śnieg pada
<shpaq> spanie w namiocie to średnio dobry pomysł
<sirmacik> \o
<sirmacik> do pracy rodacy
<sysek> dzien dobry :)
<bastetmilo> cześć sysek
<sysek> czesc bastetmilo :*
<bastetmilo> :)
<bastetmilo> co tam słychać?
<sysek> a spoko :) niedlugo lece do londynu !
<bastetmilo> Na wakacje czy na stałe?
<sysek> na wakacje
<BlessJah> sirmacik: siemka
<BlessJah> sirmacik: mozesz mi powiedziec czy archcon 2011 mial jakichs sponsorow?
<DaZ> miał :v
<sirmacik> mial, sa na stronie
<BlessJah> osnews i jakilinux?
<bastetmilo> własnie. Kiedy następny archcon? :>>>
<kichawa> http://2011.archcon.pl/#partnerzy
<BlessJah> sirmacik: #archcon?
<sirmacik> BlessJah: a moze jakis mail cos? ;x
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: oh, czyżbyś chciał coś zorganizować?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: tak, grill na 20 osob, szukamy sponsora
<bastetmilo> to powiedz potem jak Ci poszło, bo mnie też czeka szukanie sponsorów :)
<gjm> m477: Fakt, zapomniałem. Przepraszam.
<gjm> Ale mogłeś napisać czy coś ;)
<Wizard> O, Archcon, pojechałbym potrolować.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie pojechałbyś, bo nie było
<gjm> Pojechałby gdyby był.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: wlasnie, ty przeciez pracujesz
<BlessJah> szukamy sponsora, potrzebujemy tak z 300 zlotych, wydrukujemy twoje nazwisko na koszulkach
<BlessJah> a jak masz baner to tez mozemy wystawic
<gjm> lol
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: wiesz gdzie pracuje? Znajdz maila do firmy i wyślij oficjalne zapytanie.
<bastetmilo> Poczytamy sobie wspólnie w firmie.
<BlessJah> od razu na gleboka wode, meh
<bastetmilo> no jak? A czy ja mam firmę, którą mógłbyś rozreklamować? Przecież ja nawet od 3 miesiecy nie biore zleceń :> to na co mi sponsorowanie czegokolwiek?
<BlessJah> zdobywanie sponsorow jest trudniejsze niz myslalem
<BlessJah> trudno, zrobimy zrzute na tego grilla
<BlessJah> pewnie znowu nikt kielbasy nie przyniesie
<gjm> ;_;
 * DaZ czeka na arczkon 2012
<sirmacik> to będziesz musiał cofnąć się w czasie
<DaZ> lolgtfo
<DaZ> trzeba zrobić 2012 i tyle >:
<grek1> czesc po instalcji ubuntu na virtualboxie isntaluje sie VBoxLinuxAdditions-x68.run  ?
<grek1> pisze ze tak tyle ze ja nie mam /media/cd
<grek1>  skad to mozna pobrac czycos ?
<grek1> mam ubuntu w ununtu do testowania serwera potgrzebuje
<gjm> 1. Pisz po polsku 2. Po instalacji maszyny wirtualnej masz w menu opcję pobrania pliku iso z VBoxAdditions. Pobierasz, instalujesz.
<BlessJah> jest w paczce virtualbox-guest-additions-iso
<grek1> ok wszedzie pisze urzadzenia zaisntaluj dodatki
<gjm> Tak też można, ale jeżeli chcesz najnowszą wersję to zainstaluj ręcznie.
<grek1> nie moglem tego znalesc
<gjm> "znaleźć"
<grek1> a to w gornej belce jest (tam gdzie reboot maszyny)
<grek1> ok
<grek1> dzieki
<grek1> i normalnie bedzie widoczny ten virtualny ubunru z poziomu normalnego ubuntu - tzn one sa w tej samej sieci ?
<grek1> chodzi mi o dostep ssh + www do virtualki z fizycznej
<gjm> Jak odpowiednio skonfigurujesz.
<grek1> acha ok wiesz mopze jak znalesc jakis opis
<gjm> Wiem, w google.
<Wizard> Prawdziwi faceci uruchamiają na prawdziwym sprzęcie :(
<grek1> siec na wirutalne jet
<gjm> Pisz-po-polsku.
<gjm> Albo radź sobie sam.
<grek1> ok poprawie się
<gjm> grek1: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html
<grek1> ok dzięki
<gjm> Chcieć to móc.
<Wizard> Jak sobie pomyślę, jak stawiałem pierwsze linuksy i miałem modem 56k, który na dodatek nie działał pod Linuksem, to się zastanawiam, czy popularność Ubuntu i powszechność Internetu to krok w dobrą stronę :)
<gjm> "powszechność" internetu ← nie, niektórzy nie powinni mieć dostępu.
<Wizard> Albo tylko do odczytu :)
<gjm> O, w sumie racja.
<CookieM> unix i internet to jedość
<grek1> http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html hm nie dużo mi to mówi nie znam się na sieciach - nie wiem jaki rodzaj połączenia mam dodać zeby widzieć virtualke z poziomu normalnego kompa - i gdzie chyba na zwykłym kompie cos do połączenia virtualki ? bo sama virtualka widzi się więc z niej moge wejść na fizyczny komp ale na odwrót nie
<CookieM> *jedność
<gjm> grek1: http://jakilinux.org/aplikacje/omowienie-i-konfiguracja-sieci-w-wirtualnych-maszynach-virtualbox-i-vmware/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/alvjgd5> (at jakilinux.org)
<gjm> CookieM: Kiedy pada deszcz jest mokro.
<CookieM> to właśnie chciałem powiedzieć
<grek1> ok dzięki za pomoc - zrobiłem 2 karty nat i bridget na virtualce na niej net dziala
<grek1> ale jak teraz znaleść ten komputer z poziomu fizycznego komputera ?
<gjm> 13:06 < gjm> "znaleźć"
<grek1> z tego co widzę on ma inną rodzine ip lokalnie mam 192.168.1. a w nim on ma jakieś 10.0.3.15
<grek1> tak znaleść
<gjm> Dobra, radź sobie sam.
<gjm> Ostrzegałem.
<grek1> gdzie zrobiłem błąd ?
<grek1> przecież pisze tak ortograficznie że sam się dziwie że tak potrafie
<shpaq> *znaleźć
<gjm> 13:31 < grek1> gdzie zrobiłem błąd ?
<gjm> Na przykład tutaj.
<gjm> http://so.pwn.pl/zasady.php?id=4836490
<shpaq> grek1: coś zrypałeś w konfiguracji bridge
<gjm> Poza tym tak jak shpaq zauważył, nie piszę się "znaleść" a "znaleźć".
<shpaq> to się przeca wyklikuje
<grek1> tutaj jest jeszcze opis http://www.morfiblog.pl/2012/01/28/nat-z-dostepem-do-maszyny-virtualbox/
<grek1> ale nie mogę ustawić karty sieci izolowanej od razu wyskakuje - nie wybrano karty a po wybór jest pusty select
<shpaq> masz tam zrobić zwykły bridge
<shpaq> nie mam pod ręką virtualboxa, więc Cię nie przeprowadzę za rączkę
<shpaq> ale tam jest zaledwie kilka opcji do wyboru, jak nie umiesz to przeklikaj każdą
<grek1> acha - to ok brigde działa, tylko tam nie ma więcej ustawien tym bardziej do ip
<grek1> a zasada jest jaka pod jakim ip powinien on się pokazać też z rodziny 192.168.1.* ?
<shpaq> to już ustawiasz z poziomu maszyny wirtualnej
<shpaq> tia
<shpaq> nie z rodziny tylko podsieci
<grek1> no na virtualboxie to ustawiam czyli pomiędzy wirtualnym a fizycznym
<shpaq> tam ustawiasz tylko bridge
<shpaq> i wsio
<BlessJah> bridge iirc działa tak, że maszyna widzi kartę hosta jak swoją, pyta o dhcp i dostaje, dziala jak kazdy inny komp w sieci
<shpaq> zdecydowanie mam problemy z komunikacją dziś
<BlessJah> shpaq: właśnie widzę że to od chwili mu to tłumaczysz
<BlessJah> wylaczylem sie na chwile
<grek1> No i działa :)
<shpaq> no shit sherlock
<gjm> No.
<grek1> super dzięki - nic nie trzeba było ustawiać tylko dodać to drugie połączenie i sprawdzić jego ip jakie dostał
<grek1> a ogólnie cała zabawa po to żeby zainstalować zend server  - mam problem z jedną aplikacją php - gdzieś ma błąd i w pętli wykonywana ciagle zwiększa zużycie pamięci - za nic nie mogę dojść czym to jest spowodowane prześledziłem xdebugerem całą pętle i nic nadzwyczajnego nie znalazłem
<grek1> może wie ktoś jak to można zbadać
<grek1>  http://wklej.to/KL59a
<gjm> #php
<grek1> przy każdej pętli 1-2 mb więcej
<grek1> oni nie wiedzą
<grek1> :)
<gjm> To my mamy wiedzieć?
<Wizard> :D
<grek1> no to już po stronie serwera jest
<BlessJah> grek1: z tego co na wklejce widzę
<grek1> więc może ktoś miał podobny problem
<BlessJah> to co chwila ci się zwiększa zużycie ramu
<gjm> No co Ty nie powiesz?
<BlessJah> od pół mega do półtora
<grek1> no to pokazuje w każdej pętli testowo
<grek1> zaczynam już podejżewac buga w php odkrylem cos takiego w petli $ob = new obj(); daje ciągłe zwikeszenie ramu, a $ob = new obj(); $ob->__destruct(); już nie powoduje
<grek1> ale ok to już php może na tej virtualce zend serwer sobie poradzi
<Wizard> grek1: Nie wklejaj na kanał :/
<grek1> ok
<Wizard> PHP nie uzywa czasem automatycznego zarządzania pamięcią?
<gjm> Zanim zaczniesz podejŻewać buga w PHP, zacznij od sprawdzenia własnego kodu.
<Wizard> Jakiegoś GC czy czegoś takiego?
<BlessJah> wygląda wlaśnie na to, że GC nie trybi
<grek1> mówie że sprawdziłem tyle ile umiałem
<grek1> używa ale czasem nie czyści dokładnie
<Wizard> Nie znam się na tym chłamie.
<BlessJah> grek1: to rób destruct pod koniec pętli i tyle
<grek1> problem że mam inna sytacje ze destruct nie pomaga opgólnie to kilkadziesiat klas nie tak łatwo sprawdzić
<gjm> A myślisz że php kodzą kolesie którzy nie znają się na kodzie?
<gjm> inb4 faktycznie
<grek1> dlatego chce dojść w tej prostej - jedno wywołanie po nadpisaniu zwiększenie ramu , przy dodatkowym destrukt nie ma wiecej ramu - to jest na pewno dziwne
<gjm> Wololo, nie działa mi kod, to na pewno bug. Dobra, idę coby się nie denerwować.
<grek1> czytasz co pisze ? wg dokumentacji php - przy nadpisaniu obiektu wykonywane jest jego zniszczenie
<grek1> problem komplikuje że występują tutaj też sigletony ale są wg mnie czyste dlatego jedynie jakis dobry profiler - badając samą wielkość klas po pętlach jest w normie
<BlessJah> przy nadpisaniu czy kiedyś tam, po nadpisaniu
<grek1> nadpisanie niszczy zmienną, tutaj nie niszczy - to da się ręcznie poprawić ale w środowisku pracy tej aplikacji już ręcznie nie idzie więc muszę dojść dlaczego potrzeba dodatkowo odpalić destruktor klasy
<BlessJah> grek1: bo GC często jest leniwy, odpala się jak mu się zachce
<BlessJah> dlatego pytam czy w php jest niszczony obiekt zaraz po nadpisaniu
<grek1> no właśnie chyba czasem są problemy - znalazłem coś takiego
<grek1> http://paul-m-jones.com/archives/262
<grek1> tutaj też występują zagnieżdżone klasy przeszukałem dodałem desktuktory w rodzicach trzymających zagnieżdżone ale nie pomogło :(
<Wizard> Cóż, drąż na #php
<grek1> ok bo od strony serwerów nie spotkał się ktoś z czymś do analizowania zużycia pamięci dla php
<grek1> wystarczyło by sprawdzić co jest w tej pamięci - dałem naproces 2 GB
<grek1> ramu po 1000 pętli ouof memory :)
<grek1> wiec na pewno idzie to w nieskończoność
<sirmacik> BlessJah: odpisałem, trochę zapieprz mam dzisiaj
<BlessJah> spoko, wieczorem sie odezwe
<sirmacik> k
<Quintasan> BlessJah: ping
<qermit> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> wat
<qermit> trolloolololololo
<Quintasan> chciałem troszkę pośmieszkować z mojego kolokwiu z fizyki którego chyba nie zdam
<Quintasan> ale otworzyłem właśnie listę numer 5
<Quintasan> Gdzie jest nasrane całkami a ja znam tylko kilka wzorków.
<qermit> Quintasan: jak można nie zdać kolokwium
<Quintasan> I to co tam się dzieje to nie pojęta magia dla mnie
<qermit> można conajwyżej otrzymać 0 punktów
<Quintasan> No, tak
<Quintasan> Jeden pies -> nie zdałeś.
<Quintasan> 0 pkt -> nie zdałeś.
<qermit> 49% punktów nadal nie zdałeś?
<Quintasan> Jak zwał tak zwał, po prostu nie otrzymałem wystarczającej ilości punktów by otrzymać 3
<Quintasan> :P
<tagava> witam. czy ktoś może polecic jakiś program antywirusowy? z tym tematem pod ubuntu nie miałem nigdy styczności :(
<Dreadlish> tak, mózg.
<gjm> Masz Avasta.
<CookieM> clamav
<jacekowski> tagava: nie ma na linuxa antywirusow
<jacekowski> tagava: tzn. niczego wartego uwagi
<jacekowski> tagava: a wirusow tez nie ma bo nikomu sie nie chce pisac antywirusow na platforme ktora moze 1% rynku
<CookieM> może wine odpalił na linuksie
<tagava> w takim razie co mam zrobic z pendrivem mojego szefa na którym są dokumenty a avast w pracy sie burzy że go nie otworzy
<Dreadlish> tak, wirusy z windowsa na pewno na linie ci odpali.
<qermit> jacekowski: antywirus przydaje sie jak masz serwer samby
<jacekowski> tagava: otworzyc
<jacekowski> tagava: windowsowe wirusy nie dzialaja na linuxie
<jacekowski> tagava: na linuxie malo co dziala
<marthinus> jacekowski: na *linuksie*
<jacekowski> nie
<marthinus> jacekowski: i przestan pierniczyc z tym jednym procentem rynku..
<jacekowski> linuxie tez jest prawidlowe
<marthinus> ale wyglada jak kupa
<marthinus> pisz *linuksie*
<Dreadlish> ale jest prawidłowe
<jacekowski> nie wiem, nie znam sie
<jacekowski> kupe to spuszczam w toalecie bez ogladania
<Dreadlish> marthinus: nawet jakbyś chciał, to jego racji nie zmienisz
<Dreadlish> czy tak, czy tak.
<marthinus> czy nawet owak...
<jacekowski> marthinus: za krotkiego masz vpenisa zeby mi rozkazywac
<marthinus> jacekowski: piszesz bzdury
<marthinus> z tym procentowym udzialem
<marthinus> to nie ma nic do rzeczy
<jacekowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_systems
<jacekowski> 1.19%
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: dolicz androida :/
<jacekowski> android to tak jakby linux
<marthinus> hehe, no tak
<marthinus> tylko co z tego?
<jacekowski> normalnych desktopowych aplikacji nie odpalisz
<Dreadlish> meh, jacekowski windowsiarz
<jacekowski> nawet normalnego glibca nie ma
<Dreadlish> ta, można sobie skompilować.
 * qermit slaps Przekliniak 
<Dreadlish> dobra, wyczyściłem
<Dreadlish> ciekawe, czy system uzna, że jest godny odpalenia się
<jacekowski> wedlug netcrafta linux sporo stracil na serwerach nawet
<jacekowski> do tego stopnia ze windowsa jest wiecej
<Dreadlish> taa...
<qermit> ciekawe czemu
<Dreadlish> w tą bajeczke to już nie uwierze ;D
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: a czemu
<qermit> windows jest fajny
<jacekowski> windows ma bardzo ladne narzedzia do zarzadzania farma serwerow
<jacekowski> od razu dzialajace
<Dreadlish> takie ładne gui
<Dreadlish> tyle ramu
<qermit> i nie trzeba za nie płacić
<jacekowski> taki jakis RHEL badz inne dystrybucje nie sa za darmo
<qermit> Dreadlish: w windowsie można administrować z konsoli
<jacekowski> wiec koszty tak na prawde nie sa az tak rozne
<jacekowski> a windows daje wszystko od razu zintegrowane
<qermit> wirusy \o/
<Dreadlish> top500 jakoś dziwnie co innego mówie
<jacekowski> top500 to sa klastry
<jacekowski> https://ssl.netcraft.com/ssl-sample-report/CMatch/oscnt_all
<Dreadlish> no to widać, jak te 'narzędzia do zarządzania farmami serwerów' działają
<jacekowski> klaster to bardzo specyficzne zastosowanie
<jacekowski> z ktorego microsoft zrezygnowal
<marthinus> jacekowski: kolejny frustrat, ktory nie radzi sobie z linuksem?
<Dreadlish> sorry, dalej w serwerach windowsa nie widzę.
<jacekowski> marthinus: akurat nie
<qermit> Dreadlish: bo nigdy nie używałeś windows server
<jacekowski> marthinus: realista
<Dreadlish> qermit: niby gdzieś tu obok nawet chodzi
<Dreadlish> 2008r2
<qermit> Dreadlish: zainstalować != używać
<jacekowski> marthinus: widze jak zamiast koncentrowac sie na tym w czym linux byl dobry czyli serwery, staraja sie go wciskac na desktop gdzie im nie idzie
<Dreadlish> chodzi != jest zainstalowany
<Dreadlish> w sensie, w chodzi zawiera się 'jest zainstalowany'
<marthinus> jacekowski: to kto ci kaze uzywac linuksa?
<Dreadlish> a nawet troche więcej.
<qermit> lol
<jacekowski> marthinus: bo linux na desktopie to "trudny" system
<marthinus> jacekowski: gowno prawda
<gjm> jacekowski: Kanały Ci się nie pomyliły?
<jacekowski> nie
<gjm> A ja myśle że tak.
<qermit> gjm: podoba ci sie unity?
<gjm> Nie.
<qermit> gjm: to wyjdź bo pomyliły ci sie kanały \o/
<Dreadlish> jacekowskiemu zawsze się kanały mylą
<qermit> jak można nie lubieć unity
<Dreadlish> normalnie :/
<qermit> chyba niernormalnie
<qermit> Dreadlish: co ci sie nie podoba w unity
<Dreadlish> nazwę ma taką radziecką.
<Dreadlish> czy ja mówie, że mi się nie podoba?
<qermit> gjm: a tobie w czym
 * qermit wyzywa na pojedynek na gołe klaty
<gjm> qermit: Ale są alternatywy.
<qermit> gjm: powiedz co jest złego
<Dreadlish> bo to takie samo pytanie 'jak można nie lubieć truskawek?'
<qermit> Dreadlish: nie można nielubieć truskawek
<Dreadlish> tak samo 'jak można nie lubieć gejporno'
<qermit> gjm: jakie alternatywy? tylko nie mów że XFCE
<Dreadlish> itd.
<Dreadlish> dwm, da best alternatywa
<gjm> "nie lubić"
<qermit> Dreadlish: gejporno nie można lubieć
<Dreadlish> gjm: piszę jak qermit
<Dreadlish> chcę mieć moc
<gjm> qermit: MATE, Cinnamon, LXDE
<Dreadlish> gjm: dwm nie? :<
<gjm> Z tych takich bardziej user-friendly.
<Dreadlish> a.
<gjm> Mój rekord z XFCE to pół godziny.
<Dreadlish> mój, to 3 miesiące
<qermit> gjm: a w czym one są lepsze od unity?
<gjm> "lepszość" (bycie lepszym) to pojęcie względne.
<Dreadlish> subiektywne 'nie podoba mi się'
<gjm> Na przykład są mniej zasobożerne.
<Dreadlish> ale o gustach się nie dyskutuje
<qermit> gjm: fajne masz argumenty
<gjm> Albo naczej wyglądają, co kto lubi.
<gjm> Mojego Openboxa nie zamieniłbym za nic w świecie bo jest skonfigurowany pode mnie.
<BlessJah> Quintasan: pong
<CookieM> http://www.internetnews.com/blog/skerner/lego-goes-linux.html
<Quintasan> BlessJah: nvm poddałem się
<DaZ> moje kde najleprz.
<BlessJah> a co sie dzialo?
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Fizyka
<b4z> witam
<Belzebub> żegnam
<b4z> mam problem z ubuntu :)
<Belzebub> a ja z życiem
<Belzebub> za mało dusz dają :(
<b4z> mam lapka asus r500v z zintegrowana karta intela na ivy bridge i karta nvidia geforce 630m
<b4z> zainstalowalem sterowniki bumblebee
<b4z> aplikacje działaja przez optirun
<b4z> ale chcialbym zeby to byla główna karta
<b4z> a nie ta badziewna intelowska
<b4z> poczkam az sie pobudzicie
<b4z> ;)
<Belzebub> lol, ja też mam optimusa i na intelu fajnie działa
<b4z> co fajnie
<b4z> nic nie idzie odpalic
<Belzebub> filmy na fullhd, flash
<b4z> nawet xbmc daje ciala z przycisku
<b4z> dopiero z konsoli musze go
<b4z> no ale playonlinux juz nie pociagnie
<b4z> a zalozylem sobie ze sie przesiade na linuxa wiec musi mi wszystko dzialac
<b4z> a
<Belzebub> mi wszystko działa bez bumblebee
<b4z> to inaczej
<b4z> generowales xorg.conf?
<Belzebub> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<b4z> bo wydaje mi sie ze w moim totalnie pomija karte nvidii
<Belzebub> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 540M] (rev a1)
<b4z> bez bumblebee nie mialem akceleracji 3d
<Belzebub> ja bez configu jadę
<b4z> i o to tutaj tez sie rozchodzi
<b4z> Belzebub: ja teraz tez, a mozesz sprawdzic czy Ci wygeneruje?
<b4z> tfu
<b4z> czy w wygenerowanym pliku bedzie info o karcie nvidii ?
<Belzebub> niee
<Belzebub> próbowałem wielokrotnie
<Belzebub> ba nawet odpaliłem drugą sesję xów
<Belzebub> na grafie nvidii
<b4z> czyli da rade odpalic sesje xów na nvidii ?
<b4z> czy to znaczy ze nie bede musial wpisywac optirun zeby cos działało ?
<Belzebub> ja mam procek 2-giej generacji
<b4z> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge Graphics Controller (rev 09) 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0de9 (rev ff) efdejot@l0:~$
<b4z> na tym nie da rady ?
<Belzebub> a nie wiem
<Belzebub> nie bawiłem się
<b4z> gdzies chyba to juz dzis widzialem z ta druga sesja xow
<b4z> cos ze pod f8 bylo chyba
<b4z> zaraz sprawdze
<b4z> w zyciu tego nie ustawie
<qermit> uiiiiii, mój router 3g/lte działa
 * qermit sam napisał
<qermit> b4z: o to chodzi? http://askubuntu.com/questions/202644/how-to-install-nvidia-optimus-driver-on-ubuntu-12-10
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/b4bek4j> (at askubuntu.com)
<uh4> cz
<sirmacik> Belzebub: jak Ci odpowiem jutro koło 14 to będzie ok?
<sirmacik> dziś już padam na pysk >:
<Belzebub> sirmacik: WAT!?
<sirmacik> BlessJah: ↑
<sirmacik> sry Belzebub >:
<sirmacik> BlessJah: jak Ci odpowiem jutro koło 14 to będzie ok? bo już padam na pysk >:
<BlessJah> sirmacik: nie ma sprawy
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-10
<marthinus> netsjanek: flood
<marthinus> gtfo
<Wizard> Cześć.
<b4el> dobry
<BlessJah> o/
<kichawa> http://tech-foo.blogspot.se/2013/01/visualising-ubuntu-package-repository.html
<DeXTeD> kichawa: Piękne
<DeXTeD> Ktoś kiedyś się bawił KDE za kilku monitorkach? Słyszałem, że dosyć wydajnie działa i myślę czy czasem nie zmienić
<DeXTeD> I jak najlepiej zainstalować? Kubuntu czy normalnie Ubuntu i doinstalować KDE?
<kichawa> kde jest wbrew obiegowej opinii bardzo wydajne
<kichawa> DeXTeD: uzywalem na 2 monitorach
<kichawa> awesome tez uzywam na 2 a czasem podebne rzutnik
<shpaq> tylko brzydkie jak jasna cholera
<kichawa> shpaq: co Cie ogranicza zeby to zmienic?
<kichawa> zrobisz z tego co chesz
<kichawa> nie rozumiem tego argumentu
<kichawa> gnome by default jest jeszcze brzydszy
<shpaq> brzydkiego frameworka nie zmienię
<kichawa> frameworka?
<shpaq> qt
<shpaq> qt jest brzydkie, lepiej?
<kichawa> dlazcego jest brzydkie?
<Wizard> LOL
<Wizard> Bo shpaq tak powiedział.
<shpaq> kichawa: z tego samego powodu, dla którego ciepłe piwo jest niesmaczne
<shpaq> i kobiety z małymi cyckami są nieatrakcyjne
<kichawa> nie lubisz kobiet z malymi cyckami?
<shpaq> jakbym chciał sobie pomacać małe cycki to bym swoje pomacał
<kichawa> http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQIrRZUVJpmKIfAQZE5WwO5nCMSwid4pzVhMSJlJe7hbPS7l4xCTax-ZZGl
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/avokejt> (at t2.gstatic.com)
<kichawa> ona ma male cycki
<shpaq> fakt, nie widzę ich
<shpaq> ryj to tylko część atrakcyjności
<kichawa> http://www.wallpapersgroup.com/wallpapers/2012/11/Keira-knightley-actor-433x650.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/afo368h> (at www.wallpapersgroup.com)
<kichawa> masz cala:D
<shpaq> nie ruchałbym
<shpaq> poza tym, kto to?
<shpaq> i żeby nie było, ryj ma fajny
<kichawa> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keira_Knightley
<shpaq> link z wiki to sobie sam mogę znaleźć ;)
<kichawa> so jakis gej z Ciebie ;)
<kichawa> skoro bys nie ruchal
<shpaq> małe cycki odbierają mi wszelką ochotę
<kichawa> stosujac uzytego przez Ciebie okreslania
<bastetmilo> czym wam się kanały nie pomyliły?
<kichawa> mniemam ze 'ruchalby' ja polowa mezczyzna
<shpaq> i przywołują na myśl słynny dowcip, którego pointą jest 'z przodu już szukałem' ;)
<shpaq> kichawa: możliwe
<kichawa> *mezczyzn
<shpaq> brada pitta pewnie też
<kichawa> shpaq: ale wracajac, a w zasadzie konczac
<kichawa> qt jest brzydkie bo cieple piwo jest niesmaczne
<shpaq> dokładnie tak
<kichawa> (absstrahujac zimne piwo tez jest niesmaczne)
<shpaq> okreslam qt jako brzydkie bo mi się po prostu nie podoba
<kichawa> ok :)
<shpaq> to po co mam mówić, że jest ładne, skoro nie jest ;)
<kichawa> do ja przywolam niesmiertelne porownania do swiata motoryzacji
<kichawa> nie jezdze audi bo ja z dupy przeguby ;)
<kichawa> *ma
<shpaq> dobry powód
<kichawa> albo ze pokrywa silnia jest w innym kolorze niz moje czerwone rurki ;)
<shpaq> ech
<Wizard> shpaq: On ma rację. Twój argument nie jest argumentem. Jest gustem.
<shpaq> ale dyskusja czy kde jest fajne czy nie jest dyskusją o gustach
<shpaq> jeden lubi cycki a drugi jak mu stopy śmierdzą ;)
<kichawa> shpaq: smiem twierdzic ze powiedzialem ze kde jest wydajne
<shpaq> a ja, że brzydkie ;)
<kichawa> czynnik estetyczny wprowadziles Ty
<kichawa> shpaq: otoz to
<bastetmilo> bo jest brzydkie
<shpaq> to czy jest wydajne czy nie nie ma znaczenia skoro jest brzydkie i nie mogę na nie patrzeć ;)
<shpaq> to tak jakbym miał mega mądrą, inteligentną i przewspaniałą kobietę
<kichawa> shpaq: jak czesto korzystajac z WM zagladasz w kod :D
<shpaq> ale brzydką jak noc listopadowa ;)
<Wizard> shpaq: To czego używasz?
<kichawa> Wizard: leoparda ;)
<shpaq> ajfona ;)
<Wizard> Ja też chcę mieć ładny pulpit zatem.
<Wizard> leoczego?
<shpaq> Wizard: custom xfce
<Wizard> Poka zrzut.
<shpaq> nie mam
<Wizard> To zrób.
<kichawa> Wizard: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_OS_X_10.5
<shpaq> w pracy jestem ;)
<Wizard> A co masz w pracy?
<kichawa> bastetmilo: tak brzydkie jak PHP czy bardziej?
<shpaq> oknowsa
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> Przykro mi.
<shpaq> mnie też
<shpaq> bo ten nie dość, że brzydki to jeszcze nieużywalny
<Wizard> To jest gorsze, niż kobieta bez cycków.
<kichawa> jak mozesz na okna patrzec to i na KDE tez :D:D
<kichawa> LOL
<shpaq> kichawa: tylko, że za używanie oknowsa to mi płacą
<shpaq> ;)
<Wizard> Mi też :)
<kichawa> shpaq: uswiadomie CI ze nie
<shpaq> co nie?
<kichawa> nie placa Ci za uzywanie windowsa
<kichawa> za uzywanie windowsa placa m$
<shpaq> to swoją drogą
<kichawa> shpaq: co robisz w pracy?
<kichawa> tak ogolnie
<shpaq> pracuję ;)
<shpaq> bardziej ogólnie się odpowiedzieć nie dało [;
<kichawa> do rzeczy :)
<shpaq> adminuję sobie w instytucji finansowej
<kichawa> shpaq: hmmm
<kichawa> smiem twierdzic ze wystarczy Ci twm z jakims terminalem (ssh) i rdesktopem ;)
<shpaq> z grubsza tak
<kichawa> nawet zastanawiam sie czy wogole macie jakies maszyny ktore ssh uzywaja ;D
<shpaq> z tym, że vshpere nie występuje w wersji na lunuksa
<shpaq> *linuksa
<shpaq> nie za bardzo rozumiem co masz na myśli
<kichawa> postaw sobie wirtualke albo lacz sie rdesktopem na klienta ktory go ma
<shpaq> czy Ty myślisz, że w korpo można sobie zainstalować system samemu?
<shpaq> ja tu mam procedury, komp koniecznie w ad i takie tam
<kichawa> tak wlasnie mysle :)
<kichawa> shpaq: masz slaba sile przebicia
<shpaq> do tego exchange więc trzeba outlooka używać
<kichawa> shpaq: nie trzeba
<shpaq> kichawa: trzeba, bo ma imap wyłączony
<shpaq> i nieudostępniony interfejs przez www
<kichawa> shpaq: to juz nie moja wina :D
<shpaq> moja też nie
<shpaq> ale ponarzekać mogę
<kichawa> musze pchac samochod bo mi zabrali kluczyki ;)
<shpaq> procedur nie przeskoczę
<shpaq> nawet jeśli uważam, że są durne
<jacekowski> ktos sie orientuje jak wyglada sytuacja z analogowym radiem w PL?
<CookieM> jest analogowe tylko; DAB to pieśń przyszłości, aczkolwiek podobno trwają testy
<marthinus> i pewnie na testach sie skonczy
<marthinus> bo przeciez juz jest radio internetowe
<jacekowski> ale do radia internetowego trzeba miec internet
<jacekowski> ktory nie jest za darmo
<marthinus> radio tez nie jest za darmo
<jacekowski> a poza tym, internet w aucie w ruchu ktore bedzie ciagle tracic sygnal
<marthinus> trzeba placic abonament ;]
<jacekowski> ale za radio internetowe masz abonament + abonament za internet
<jacekowski> i za megabajty
<marthinus> nie doczekamy radia cyfrowego w Polsce
<marthinus> dam sobie reke uciac
<CookieM> do cyfrowego też trzeba mieć specjalny odbiornik
<jacekowski> CookieM: do telewizji cyfrowej tez trzeba
<marthinus> w ogole ciezkie czasy nastaly dla radia...
<jacekowski> bo tutaj u babci radio nie dziaua
<kichawa> ale moment jest radio w cyfrowej tv?!
<jacekowski> i nie wiem czy to wina braku stacji
<jacekowski> kichawa: da sie nadawac radio
<jacekowski> ale nie nadaja
<kichawa> jacekowski: no mowie ze jest
<CookieM> ja słucham muzyki poważnej; cyfrówka byłaby jak znalazł
<kichawa> jacekowski: chyba jakas eska nadaje iirc
<jacekowski> ale ja sie o analog pytalem
<jacekowski> bo radio tutaj nic nie lapie
<jacekowski> i nie wiem czy to radio czy brak sygnalu
<kichawa> jacekowski: wzmacniacz?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> szum jest
<CookieM> jacekowski: skąd piszesz?
<jacekowski> z kibla
<kichawa> ukryl sie przed babcia zeby nie widziala ze on ma zasieg
<BlessJah> smartfony :]
<jacekowski> bo ma czestotliwosc posrednia okolo 30MHz zamiast 10
<CookieM> Я так и думал
<jacekowski> wiec nie wiem czy radio padlo czy ktos do dupy przestrajal
<jacekowski> BlessJah: laptop
 * Wizard poleca Włatców Móch, odcinek Radyjko Bapci.
<jacekowski> BlessJah: szczerze mowiac, mam 2 smartfony, i uzywam je do wysylania smsow, dzwonienia, i emaili
<jacekowski> i w zasadzie tyle
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jestes w PL? miales zgarnac dyski
<jacekowski> dyski co?
<jacekowski> a logi?
<BlessJah> tak
<jacekowski> jak nie zapomne to jutro skopiuje
<jacekowski> trzeba bedzie odpalic sprzet ktory nie odpalany byl od 5 lat
<BlessJah> mamy cos do backupow?
<jacekowski> jest
<marthinus> BlessJah: man dump
<marthinus> ;]
<jacekowski> zapomnialem jak sie nazywa
<BlessJah> pare dni temu zdarzylo mi sie 'rm mutt *' z nadprogramowa spacja
<jacekowski> crashplan
<BlessJah> uznalem ze pora zainwestowac
<jacekowski> kiedy dokladnie
<jacekowski> a dupa
<BlessJah> nie ma potrzeby wyciac
<jacekowski> myslalem ze bedie latwo z snapshota wyciagnac
<BlessJah> robie sobie rsyncem kopie lokalnie
<jacekowski> ale snapshota nie ma w chwili obecnej
<jacekowski> bo sprzatalem
<jacekowski> zobacze co jest na crashplanie
<jacekowski> bo nie jestem pewien czy /home sa backupowane
<jacekowski> sa
<jacekowski> kiedy dokladnie to wywaliles?
<jacekowski> i co?
<BlessJah> chwileczka
<BlessJah> 9 stycznia 14:30 przywrocilem
<BlessJah> skasowalem tylko pliki bez kropki z ~/
<BlessJah> katalogow nie pokasowalo, bo bylo bez -R, dotfiles przetrwaly bo nie sa rozwijane z *
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dokladnie fuckup musial nastapic kolo 14:00
<BlessJah> swoja droga, jak ja to kopiowalem, ze nie zachowaly sie daty, to ja nie wiem
<jacekowski> cale home leci do /home/blessjah/restore
<jacekowski> ETA jakas 1h do konca
<jacekowski> 15GB
<BlessJah> lol?
<BlessJah> home mam 3.3G
<jacekowski> to skasowane pliki tez przywraca
<jacekowski> wszystkie
<BlessJah> hehe
<BlessJah> od poczatku wszechswiata?
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<jacekowski> zobaczysz
<Wizard> O, BlessJah wszechwiedzący zrobił myk z gwiazdką.
<BlessJah> :D
<Wizard> kretu: Tera dawaj fanfary :>
<jacekowski> I 01/10/13 02:46PM 42 Starting restore from CrashPlan Central: 54,162 files (15.30GB)
<BlessJah> hum, to swoja droga strasznie malo to 15G
<BlessJah> biorac ppod uwage fakt, ze wlasnie wylania sie katalog z paroma gigabajtami materialow wideo
<jacekowski> pliki wieksze niz 4GB sa nie backupowane
<jacekowski> chyba 4
<jacekowski> ile tego wykasowales dokladnie?
<BlessJah> ile plikow czy mega?
<jacekowski> plikow
<BlessJah> z 30?
<BlessJah> te materialy z tego co widze maja po kilkaset mega
<jacekowski> sam zes takie nasciagal
<jacekowski> ktos ma doswiadczenie ze zlamanymi kosciami?
<jacekowski> ile sie takie cos zrasta?
<BlessJah> no ja sciagalem, ja
<BlessJah> ale skasowalem, nie myslalem ze zostanie w backupie...
<BlessJah> bym wiedzial, to bym tutaj nie sciagal
<BlessJah> jacekowski: co i komu zlamales?
<jacekowski> nikomu
<BlessJah> sobie
<pakos> zalezy gdzie i co
<jacekowski> kosc
<jacekowski> w nodze
<jacekowski> nad kostka
<jacekowski> BlessJah: co to za pr0n nasciagales?
<pakos> to raczej dlugo
<pakos> juz nie pamietam dokladnie ile mi sie piszczel zrastal ale 2 miesiace chyba
<pakos> z tym ze z blachami
<dweller> gdzieś między 1-2 miesiące
<BlessJah> kolezanka zlamanie z przemieszczeniem, nadgarstek
<BlessJah> po 3 miesiacach wrocila na stok
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dla kumpla to sciagalem
<pakos> zalezy tez od organizmu
<dweller> no ojciec jak złamał nadgarstek do 2 miesiące zwolnienia miał
<BlessJah> zajrzyj sobie, to ten katalog z IP
<pakos> mi po roku kosci za duzo uroslo i musieli skuwac
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jak cie takie rzeczy kreca, to mozesz sobie skopiowac
<BlessJah> mi sie tylko '2. threesome.avi' podobalo, reszte pokasowalem
<Wizard> BlessJah: Taa, dla kumpla :)
<bastetmilo> lol
<BlessJah> sam dla siebie bym nie sciagnal
<bastetmilo> oczywiście
<Wizard> No co wy, BlessJah ma dziewczynę.
<jacekowski> w .jpg
<BlessJah> jacekowski: w tar.xz
<BlessJah> 43M     monika.tar.xz
<dweller> moje som w mkv
<marthinus> BlessJah: untar plz
<marthinus> ;p
<BlessJah> nie, to kolezanki z roku
<BlessJah> obieg wewnetrzny
<marthinus> ;(
<shpaq> masz koleżanki z roku?
<shpaq> takie, które noszą długie spódnice, żeby im kutas nie wystawał?
<BlessJah> shpaq: no wlasnie takich nie mam
<gjm> \o
<jacekowski> BlessJah: przywrocilo sie
<xomrk> siema istnieje skrót w xfce 4.8 aby pokazac wszystkie paski boczne ( automatyczne ukrywanie wlączone ?)
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Logikę - Sekwenty Gentzena Pan panimajet?
<BlessJah> nie mialem logiki
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dzieki
<BlessJah> Quintasan: logika ukladow cyfrowych jedynie, ale jak powiesz o co chodzi to bede moze wiedzial
<Quintasan> BlessJah: No takie pierdoły do dowodów logicznych
<Quintasan> mam np (p ^ q) + (p => q) => q ^ r
<Quintasan> i mam to sekwentami Gentzena zrobić
<Quintasan> same sekwenty znam ale nie wiem czy dobrzę to robię
<Quintasan> Iwan oczywiście na konsultacjach powiedział że lista Huzara to strata czasu i jak chcę się czegoś dowiedzieć to mam z normalnym zdaniem przyjść :D
<Dreadlish> usplit
<BlessJah> Quintasan: masz ogolnie zminimalizowac wrazenie?
<Quintasan> nie
<Quintasan> to nie to
<BlessJah> e, nie chce mi sie myslec
<uh4> cz
 * Wizard ziewa
 * marthinus ziewa
<kretu> nie ten kanał panowie
<marthinus> oj bo mnie Wizard zmylil...
<Wizard> :D
<uh4> Jaka jest teraz strona neostrady?
<Wizard> Ciemna, jak zwykle ;)
<qermit> o/
<marthinus> ciemna strona neostrady
<marthinus> uehe :D
<BlessJah> jak ostatnio bylem u kumpla, ktory ma neostrade
<BlessJah> to mial ustawiona google
<marthinus> netsjanek: skoncz z tym floodem
<marthinus> w kolko wchodzisz i wychodzisz...
<gjm> marthinus: Ty tu jesteś od pouczania czy coś?
<BlessJah> on tu tylko sprzata
<marthinus> gjm: ale o co ci chodzi?
<marthinus> kurde, tvn mi nie dziala
<marthinus> zasrana cyfra+
<foreste> bo sniek zasypal ;p
<foreste> mi tez na cyfrze nie dziala
<marthinus> foreste: o
<foreste> w kwietniu bedzie nc+ ;D
<marthinus> ale dlaczego nie dziala?
<marthinus> dzwoniles do nich?
<foreste> sniek szypie
<marthinus> no bez jaj
<foreste> bo niemam tvn tvn7
<zerocool> witam. generuję motd i chciałbym wstawić tam dostępną wolną przestrzeń na 4 dyskach. W jaki sposób zabrać się do tematu?
<foreste>  i kilku innych
<gjm> marthinus: 1. Jakoś nikomu oprócz Ciebie to nie przeszkadza 2. To nie kanał o telewizji cyfrowej
<zerocool> tzn chciałbym sumę tych 4 dysków
<marthinus> gjm: flood ci nie przeszkadza?
<gjm> To nie jest flood.
<marthinus> przejrzyj logi
<marthinus> koles w kolko wchodzi i wychodzi
<gjm> A jak Ci to tak przeszkadza to sobie odfiltruj.
<marthinus> nic nie piszac
<marthinus> poza tym, wkurwia mnie slowo 'generacja'
<marthinus> ;]
<gjm> No i widzisz.
<marthinus> gjm: lulz
<gjm> Problem?
<marthinus> ewidentnie masz jakis problem
<marthinus> moze zglos sie do specjalisty?
<gjm> Biegnę.
<puni> .
<kretu> marthinus: tu są dzieci, nie wolno kląć
<Belzebub> marthinus: TY DEGENUCHU TY!
<marthinus> kretu: tu sa frustraci i aroganci
<marthinus> ktorzy nie rozumieja, ze czasem uzycie wulgaryzmu
<marthinus> jest uzasadnione
<marthinus> Belzebub: no ja, a ktoz inny ;]
<gjm> marthinus: Zaraz _arogancko_ będę Cię musiał wyprosić, spójrz w temat kanału.
<marthinus> gjm: straszny z ciebie nadgorliwiec
<marthinus> skad cie wytrzasneli?
<uh4> Doświadczenie komercyjne lub freelancerskie w tworzeniu rozwiązań webowych ‘Front End’ --- co to znaczy?
<BlessJah> obraza majestatu! nabic na pal!
<gjm> uh4: Czego nie rozumiesz?
<gjm> BlessJah: Och, podejrzewam że w mojej sytuacji zrobiłbyś to samo a piszesz tak z przekory.
<kretu> uh4: konsultant
<BlessJah> gjm: podejrzewam, że w twojej sytuacji podejrzewalbym to samo
<BlessJah> do mnie napisala laska, z nazwy jej stanowiska rozumiem dwa wyrazy: junior specialist
<BlessJah> reszta wyglada jak przypadkowe wyrazy ze slownika
<gjm> Taka moda.
<uh4> gjm:  freelancerskie i ‘Front End’
 * BlessJah będzie Branding Level and Engineering Senior Specialist
<gjm> I chcesz się za to zabrać? Słabo to widzę.
<BlessJah> tylko do Jah jakies rozwiniecie jeszcze musze dobrac
<uh4> gjm: nie to ja poszukuje osob i dostalem takie wzor
<gjm> Freelancing to praca na zlecenie, zwykle w sektorze it, a "front end" to zewnętrzna warstwa np. aplikacji, "klikalna", np. GUI
<uh4> ahaaa
<uh4> no to by było got
<uh4> git*
<BlessJah> Jackass Abbreviations Hacker
<uh4> ile tak średnio bierze informatyk/sieciowiec/programista/webowiec na zlecenie, na telefon?
<qermit> uh4: to zależy gdzie
<uh4> Warszawa
<BlessJah> 15k
<uh4> phi
<BlessJah> ale ja moge za polowe
<uh4> to u nas chca dać jakies 4-5k
<uh4> lipa
<BlessJah> tylko telewroking, chyba ze mieszkanie sluzbowe
<BlessJah> to bym sie na PW przeniosl najwyzej
<uh4> BlessJah: mam zatrudnic informatyka do firmy... ale nie wiem za ile :P
<BlessJah> nie wiesz, czy firma nie wie ile powinna dac?
<uh4> nie wiem ile da firma
<uh4> a wiem że jest dużo roboty
<qermit> uh4: jakie rejony polski
<uh4> qermit: Zielonka
<uh4> i raz na jakiś czas Warszawa, Łódź, Katowice, Gdańsk.
<gjm> uh4: /j #hackerspace-pl i zapytaj, może ktoś będzie zainteresowany.
<qermit> hmm to z kilometr odemnie
<qermit> :)
<uh4> qermit: Zielonka?
<qermit> niom
<qermit> mieszkam na targówku
<qermit> tzn zależy jaka cześć zielonki
<qermit> uh4: 5k brutto? czy netto?
<uh4> qermit: pewnie brutto. Ale jeszcze niew iem nic o kwocie. Na razie się orientuję
<uh4> firma zysku miała 341% w zeszłym roku więc jest stabilna i znana.
<qermit> uh4: a to ma być kontraktowiec czy umowa o pracę?
<uh4> umowa o pracę.
<uh4> qermit: chodz na priv
<uh4> qermit: dochodza wiadomosci
<uh4> ?
<qermit> uh4: dochodzą
<jacekowski> BlessJah: wszystko jest?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: i jak tak to wykasuj niepotrzebne rzeczy
<BlessJah> ogarnales sobie tamte filmy?
<BlessJah> moze ci sie cos przyda :]
<BlessJah> jacekowski: przeczyszczone, możesz skasować katalog restore u mnie? (nie jestem ownerem katalogów od svn, a juz ich nie potrzebuje)
<BlessJah> dzieki za pomoc
<m477> hym
<BlessJah> m477: wysylales kiedy cv po angielsku?
<BlessJah> mam z liceum problem
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-11
<uh4> high school
<uh4> BlessJah: |
<BlessJah> też do tego wniosku dochodzę
<BlessJah> nie mogę znaleźć strony żadnego liceum po angielsku
<uh4> Polskiego liceum po angielsku?
<BlessJah> :]
<uh4> no chyba nie dasz rady :P / bo na ki ch. ktos miałby przyjeżdżać do PL do LO
<m477> BlessJah: tak
<BlessJah> uh4: zdziwiłbyś się
<uh4> to na wymiane
<BlessJah> szukam wśród tych z międzynarodową maturą
<uh4> ale to i tak się nie uczą
<m477> ja liceum nie pisalem
<BlessJah> cos musze napisac, sama uczelnia to za malo :|
<uh4> BlessJah: leć " lo warszawa I...D" litery rzymskie :D
<m477> omg jak mi vnc muli
<uh4> BlessJah: http://12lo.warszawa.pl/ cos takiego masz
<BlessJah> dzieki, cos juz mam
<uh4> idę w kime. Cz.
<m477> hihi
<qermit> ?
<avalan> może się cieszy że nie śpi
<m477> prawie
<qermit> albo że nie umarł podczas snu
<m477> co robicie
<qermit> kompiluję
<m477> :)
<m477> widze ze nie tylko ja tyram po nocach
<qermit> projekt routera wielomodemowego
<m477> symulacje odpowiedzi ukladu ksztaltujacego here
<avalan> projekt odpowiadający na pytanie 'kto zabił kogoś gdzieś' na podstawie tekstu
<gandalf> Siemka:)
<gandalf> Teraz mam nowa misje.. Jak zrobic teki outline podazajacy za wskazanym elementem menu jak to w kde jest i to bez js :)
<gandalf> ciekawe czy wyjdzie :P
<gandalf> bo, że da się to wiadomo ^^
<m477> no cze
<gandalf> a juz myslałem, że truposze same o tej porze :)
<gandalf> Witam
<m477> a jednak
<gandalf> hehe, a mnie szlak trafi, robie sobie menu a tu tyle efektow do wyboru, ze zglupialem bo chcialbym wszystkie :P
<m477> ^^
<gandalf> takie życie. Oczka by chciały a d*** nie może
<bastetmilo> gandalf: szlag.
<gandalf> bastetmilo, a no fakt, to 2 różne rzeczy :)
<Voldenet> ale cisza, cała amerykańska część globu śpi i amerykański internet nudny
<Wizard> A w polski internet siedzi teraz w gimbazjum ;))
<Wizard> Cześć, Voldenet.
<Voldenet> Wizard: cześć
<Voldenet> ale ja jestem gimbusem, to nie mówiłem? :)
<Wizard> Konćzyłeś gimbazę?
<Voldenet> Jestem teraz w gimbazie
<Voldenet> Mam 13 lat
<Wizard> To czemu kiedyś pisałeś, że "u mnie w pracy?"
<Wizard> WYkorzystywanie nieletnich!
<Voldenet> Pisałem do sztrasburgera, a on zamiast się wziąć za sprawę, odesłał mi żart o policjantach i kącie prostym
<Voldenet> czy tam wojsku, już nie pamiętam
<Wizard> Pomyliłeś instytucje.
<Wizard> Do PUPy trzeba było napisać.
<Voldenet> Dobry pomysł.
<Voldenet> Pierwsza rzecz jaką zrobię jak dostanę długopis
<Voldenet> bo żebym nie pisał skarg nie mam długopisów w pracy
<Voldenet> a tam nie przyjmują pism nie pisanych odręcznie na papierze kancelaryjnym
<Voldenet> takie przepisy
<Wizard> Wyślę ci długopis telepsem.
<Wizard> Telepisem znaczy.
<Voldenet> poblokowali porty
<Voldenet> co jest na tyle zadziwiające, że cały ruch idzie po jednym tunelu
<Wizard> Trudno. Zatem jesteś zdany na siebie.
<Wizard> Za wolność naszą i naszą!
<kretu> Wizard: i nikt nam nie wmówi, że czarne jest czarne, a białe jest białe!
<Wizard> :)
<BlessJah> Wizard: do PIPy nie PUPy
<kretu> BlessJah: uważaj bo cię stróż porządku moralnego capnie
<gjm> :s
<Voldenet> ale co, normalne skróty
<Wizard> No właśnie.
<gjm> kretu: Jakiś problem?
<gjm> 22:39 < BlessJah> bastetmilo: dałbym głowę że pipka to określenie wulgarne
<bastetmilo> Pipa to taki instrument.
<Voldenet> to wulgarne określenie
<Voldenet> tajemna szczelina jest mniej wulgarne
<bastetmilo> lol. Chyba Ty.
<Voldenet> (:
<bastetmilo> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pipa
<Voldenet> wulgarny instrument muzyczny, do czego to doszło
<bastetmilo> U Pilipiuka była knajpa "Po złotą Pipą" o ile dobrze pamietam
<bastetmilo> zaraz znajde
<bastetmilo> http://www.pipa.com.pl/
<kretu> gjm: absolutnie żadnego
<kretu> mein fuhrer
<BlessJah> gjm: dałbym głowę, ale nie dałem, bo się myliłem
<BlessJah> twój argument jest inwalidą
<gjm> Nie zrozumiałeś mnie w tej chwili.
<BlessJah> poza tym: http://pip.gov.pl/
<gjm> kretu: Wydaje Ci się że jestes zabawny?
<kretu> tak mi się wydaje
<Voldenet> Ja się zaśmiałem, mimo że żart głupi
<DaZ> aj ken łok
<Wizard> DaZ jak zwykle tajemniczy, jak szczelina :)
<DaZ> ? >:
<DaZ> co w tym tajemniczego
<DaZ> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww7WlSPi9gc
<DaZ> :c
<Wizard> DaZ: Jesteś dość irytujący, wiesz?
<Wizard> Ale i tak cię lubię :*
<Wizard> Jaki trzeba mieć dystans do siebie, żeby tak umiejętnie walić trolem :)
<caalon> witam
<ntat> Cześć
<ntat> Wie ktoś, jak uruchomić stronę w innej lokalizacji, niż localhost (/var/www)? Np. z takiej /home/www?
<ntat> /home/uzytkownik/www
<gjm> >The web root is determined by the directives set in the server config file. It is not something that you can arbitrarily determine uless you have acess to the ineer workings of the server.
<gjm> Most linux distros use html or public_html as the doc root folder name.
<gjm> However, you can actually set it to anything you want. The names above are by convention so everybody knows to look there.
<kretu> ntat: zajrzyj w dokumentacje apacza, czy czego tam używasz
<caalon> pytanie mam, instalował ktoś ubuntu 12.10 na netbooku z atomem n2600?
<kretu> nie, na ion mam zainstalowany
<kretu> Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  330   @ 1.60GHz
<caalon> właśnie się zastanawiam czy aktualizować 12.04, tylko mam wątpliwości względem grafy, w tym atomie jest ten dziwny gpu hd 3600
<caalon> a w nowym ubuntu nie ma unity2d
<kretu> hmm
<kretu> a jest coś w 12.10, czego nie ma w 12.04, co bardzo chciałbyś mieć?
<kretu> ale złozyłem
<caalon> no właśnie  nie ma, ale wyczytałem że jest bardziej dostosowany do netbooków
<caalon> a wiadomo, to demony prędkości nie są.
<kretu> nie zauwazyłem róznicy\
<caalon> hmm, czyli w zasadzie mi nie jest jakoś super potrzebnu ten upgrade
<caalon> potrzebny*
<kretu> raczej nie
<kretu> ewentualnie sobie poeksperymentuj
<kretu> zawsze możesz backup starego systemu zrobić i wrócić do niego jak ci się 12.10 nie spodoba
<caalon> w sumie racja
<caalon> chyba tak zrobie, moze nie bedzie tragedii na tym netbooku
<BlessJah> jacekowski: [6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[B/1
<BlessJah> wum?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nie zapomnij o dyskach
<uh4> pochwalę się :) http://www.scena.tk/?dir=mieszkanie/kuchnia
<Belzebub> uh4: stać Ciebie na rhela?
<uh4> Belzebub: na co?
<Belzebub> uh4: Red Hat Enterprise Linux
<uh4> Belzebub: w jakim sensie?
<Belzebub> >Linux scena 2.6.32-308.8.2.el5.028stab101.1 #1 SMP Sun Jun 24 20:25:35 MSD 2012 i686 GNU/Linux 22:29:24 up 3 days, 20:42,  1 user,  load average: 0.03, 0.03, 0.00
<uh4> Belzebub: to debian
<Dreadlish> taaa, fajny debian
<Dreadlish> albo rhel, albo centos
<Dreadlish> stawiam na to pierwsze
<Belzebub> Linux Moscow 2.6.32-042stab059.7 #1 SMP Tue Jul 24 19:12:01 MSK 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Belzebub> centos ma tak
<uh4> to debian6
<Dreadlish> as i said
<Dreadlish> tak, debian ma 2.6.32 z dziwnymi numerkami =.=
<Dreadlish> on ma 2.6.38
<Dreadlish> iirc.
<Dreadlish> rhel ma 2.6.32 w dalszym ciągu
<uh4> debian-6.0-x86
<Belzebub> przez długi okres jechali na 2.6.18
<Dreadlish> uh4: wiesz, że na vpsach openvztowych ma się kernel matki?
<Dreadlish> dreadlish@nagaruka:~/eggdrop$ uname -r && cat /etc/issue
<Dreadlish> 2.6.32-042stab059.7
<Dreadlish> Debian GNU/Linux 6.0 \n \l
<uh4> Dreadlish: a co mnie obchodzi jaki na głównym serverze jest kernel - pewnie postawiony VPS na OVH to admin płaci nie ja :)
<Dreadlish> tylko failujesz, bo to nie deb ;D
<Dreadlish> a raczej niekoniecznie musi być deb
<Dreadlish> na tym kernie można postawić nawet gentoo, chociaż nie będzie chodziło, bo udev jest zwalony jak tralala.
<uh4> uh4@scena ~ $ uname -r && cat /etc/issue
<uh4> 2.6.32-308.8.2.el5.028stab101.1
<uh4> Debian GNU/Linux 6.0 \n \l
<Dreadlish> vpsy po prostu :/
<uh4> tam do wyboru miałem susła debiana ubuntu i coś jeszcze
<Dreadlish> wszystko i tak stoi na centosie albo rhelu
<Belzebub> dobra stawiam, RHEL'a :P
<uh4> to raczej centos - tańszy ale nie wiem
<uh4> nie ważne - przyszedłem się pochwalić kuchnią
<uh4> :)
<Belzebub> xD
<Belzebub> uh4: i tak w niej przez większość życia nie będziesz rootcić ;P
<uh4> Belzebub: nie rozumiem słowa rootcić? Jeśli ci chodzi o to co myślę - to tak, żona tam ma władzę :D
<Belzebub> uh4: administrować etc.
<uh4> eee czasami sobie coś upiekę
<uh4> jakąś zapiekankę
<uh4> kurde na tej mojej wsi nie mam za bardzo dostawców internetu. żeby 120 zł płacic za 4mega z umową na 36 miesięcy to jakaś paranoja.
<BlessJah> mobilny taniej wyjdzie
<uh4> ale ma ograniczenia
<uh4> transferu
<BlessJah> ma
<uh4> no właśnie, a lubię sobie czasami coś ściągnąć. trzeba będzie zadzwonić jeszcze do neostrady :/
<Belzebub> uh4: netia? może gdzieś niedalego masz światłowód?
<uh4> Belzebub: netia nie ma tam kabli.
<uh4> tam nawet mobilny ma HSPA
<uh4> http://www.sadistic.pl/co-to-kurwa-jest-vt167008.htm
<jacekowski> BlessJah: skopiowalem co mam
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale myslalem ze sie nie uda
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bo dysk probowal z 5 razy wystartowac
<ZombiePox> Witam :)
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-12
<uh4> jak zobaczyć jakie mam zarejestrowane kanały ?
<Dreadlish> uh4: czy kanał jest zarejestrowany, czy ile kanałów jest zarejestrowanych?
<uh4> Dreadlish: jaki kanał ja mam zarejestrowany, bo wiem że kiedyś coś rejestrowałem ale nie pamiętam co.
<gjm> To pewnie już nie jest zarejestrowany.
<jacekowski> w chanservie
<gjm> jacekowski: No chyba nie bardzo. Niby jakim poleceniem sprawdza się swoje zarejestrowane kanały?
<jacekowski> nie pamietam
<jacekowski> pamietam ze kilka lat temu sie dalo
<jacekowski> w starych servicesach
<jacekowski> ale teraz chyba pozmieniali
<jacekowski> w nickservie
<jacekowski> listchans
<gjm> O, to działa.
<Mhrok> Dobry!
<asd__> problem jest nastepujacy: przy uzywaniu gadmin-samba lub system-config-samba katologi, ktore maja byc udostepnione albo: 1. pokazuja sie w udzialach sieciowych (wymagaja hasla, a ustawione zostalo na puste i akceptacje gosci) 2. nie pokazuja sie zupelnie
<asd__> manualne wklepanie do netusershare (co robi nautilius) tez jest bez rezultatu. xubuntu 12.04 uzywane jest
<Klimek> Witam mam problem z instalacją sterowników karty graficznej. Posiadam Ubuntu 12.10
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Klimek> Nie moge odszukać opcji "
<Klimek> Nie moge odszukać opcji "dodatkowe sterowniki ubuntu", a przez terminal tez mi cos nie wychodzi instalacja sterowników graficznych
<asd__> tzn sudo jockey-gtk nie dziala?
<Klimek> wpisywałem coś w stylu " chmod +x ~/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.53.run" i nic
<Dreadlish> no a odpalić to kto odpali?
<Klimek> Wiesz ja użytkuje ten system od wczoraj wiec nie wiem jak odpalić co odpalić
<gjm> Klimek: Najpierw chmod +x a później /.nazwapliku
<Dreadlish> ./*
<Dreadlish> a nie /.
<gjm> Tfu, fakt.
<asd__> moze zanim tak, to niech sprobuje narzedzi systemowych?
<gjm> Jego wybór.
<Klimek> Nie mam opcji dodatkowe sterowniki. Wcześniej zainstalowałem jakby " Przyjaznego puchacza" i było, tutaj nie ma
<asd__> wynik sudo jockey-gtk?
<Klimek> wyniku nie ma po prostu jakby zatwierdzilo ale dopiero nadalem prawa do uruchomienia
<asd__> powinien byc w postaci nowego okna, otworz okno terminalu w folderze ze sterownikiem i wpisz chmod u+x nazwa; pozniej sama nazwe i powinno zadzialac
<Klimek> ok próbuje
<asd__> i?
<Klimek> wywaliło błąd " nvidia instaler must be run as root"
<asd__> to sudo nazwasterownika
<Klimek> Oczywiscie ze scieżką tam gdzie sie znajduje?
<asd__> jezeli jestes w folderze gdzie jest sterownik nie, jezeli nie to tak
<Klimek> Sorki,że tak opornie idzie ale to mój pierwszy kontakt. Próbuje zrobić cos takiego podczas uruchomienia terminala: "home/user/Pobrane "
<Klimek> i takim sposobem dostaje sie do fo9lderu?
<asd__> cd /home/user/Pobrane
<Klimek> "nieznaleziono polecenia"
<Klimek> nie znaleziono*
<Dreadlish> ta.
<asd__> jak? musi byc cd ls i inne
<Klimek> Teraz widze ze jestem w tym katalogu ale jakby nie chce się odpalic. Nawet zmienilem nazwe tego cholernego sterownika aby sie nie meczyc.
<asd__> tzn? konsola nie wyrzuca zadnego bledu?
<Klimek> sudo: grafa.run: nie znaleziono polecenia
<Dreadlish> Klimek: sudo ./grafa.run
<Dreadlish> ech.
<Klimek> Boze swiety... "  You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before                      installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING             THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver                   download page at www.nvidia.com."
<Klimek> Do tego jeszcze jeden komunikat : "Installation has failed.  Please see the file          '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log' for details.  You may find                      suggestions on fixing installation problems in the README available             on the Linux driver download page at www.nvidia.com."
<gjm> Znaczy to że musisz wyłączyć X'y
<asd__> moze niech przejdzie do jednego z tty
<qermit> jak zawsze
<asd__> ctrl+shift+f1
<qermit> tellinit lepiej zrobic
<gjm> asd__: I tak musi wyłączyć.
<Klimek> to chyba wiem jak. Wchodziłem w tryb tekstowy a jak pozniej z niego wyjsc? Nawciskalem wszystko po kolei i jakos sie udalo
<asd__> ctrl+alt+f7
<asd__> nvidia ladnie to opisuje: "Instrukcje dotyczące instalacji: po zakończeniu pobierania sterownika, zmień katalog na ten, w którym znajduje się pakiet sterownika i zainstaluj go, wpisując jako użytkownik "root" polecenie sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-310.19-pkg1.run Jednym z ostatnich kroków procesu instalacji będzie propozycja zaktualizowania Twojego pliku konfiguracyjnego X. Zaakceptuj ją lub zmodyfikuj swój plik konfiguracyjny X samodzie
<asd__> lnie tak, by używany był sterownik X firmy NVIDIA; ewentualnie uruchom nvidia-xconfig W celu uzyskania szczegółowych instrukcji, zapoznaj się z treścią pliku README."
<asd__> http://pl.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/310.19/README/installdriver.html http://pl.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/310.19/README/editxconfig.html http://pl.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/310.19/README/newusertips.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bkknmmt> (at pl.download.nvidia.com)
<asd__> jaki program polecacie do xdcc? xchat jest srednio wygodny
<Klimek> Zabiłem X'y i nic. Próbowałem równiez wpisac rozne kombinacje np. sudo home/user/Pobrane/grafa.run i nic
<Klimek> co mam dalej wpisac? Po prostu jakby komputer nie widział tego katalogu
<asd__> sudo sh /home/user/Pobrane/grafa.run
<asd__> http://pl.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/310.19/README/installdriver.html http://pl.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/310.19/README/editxconfig.html http://pl.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/310.19/README/newusertips.html przeczytaj te artykuly
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bkknmmt> (at pl.download.nvidia.com)
<qermit> Klimek: mam pytanie, dlaczgo nie kliknąłeś w okienko powiadomień o sterownikach własnoświowych?
<asd__> qermit: polecenie sudo jockey-gtk nie dawalo mu rezultatow
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Ping. KATASTROFA.
<Belzebub> Wizard: óna jest na kacu
<gjm> Nie jedziecie na FOSDEM?
<Wizard> Nie no, jedziemy, tylko auto mi się popsuło.
<gjm> Dobry moment wybrało.
<ftpd> Nie no, to jeszcze chwila.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: i co teraz?
<bastetmilo> napraw szybko
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Nie wiem jeszcze co to, nie mogłem go dzisiaj zawieźć, bo nie ma mnie kto ściągnąć.
<bastetmilo> aha
<Wizard> Jeśli to jest coś z wtryskiem, to jestem unieruchomiony na dłużej. No i do tego może mnie już nie być stać na FOSDEM, bo to są drogie rzeczy.
<Wizard> Więcej będę wiedział w poniedziałek.
<Wizard> :S
<bastetmilo> aha
<Wizard> Wczoraj wracałem z roboty i nagle auto zaczęło warkotać, prychać, klekotać i co gorsza - dziwnie śmierdzieć.
<Wizard> Na szczęście byłem już pod domem prawie.
<CookieM> wizard jaki wóz masz?
<Wizard> Mercedes A170, to jest diesel.
<Wizard> Nie znam się na samochodach kompletnie.
<CookieM> podobno Mercedes dbał o swoje produkty do 1991 r., potem machnął ręką (to opinia Clarksona)
<gjm> :S
<Wizard> Mój kolega ma takiego kanciastego, starego D. Auto ma ze dwadzieścia lat i jest w świetnym stanie.
<Wizard> Sam bym sobie kupił takiego, ale żona będzie psioczyć, że gruchotem nie będzie jeździć :P
<Wizard> CookieM: Ten A170 to jest złom okrutny. Co trochę jakieś bzdury nawalają.
<Wizard> A to silnik wycieraczek, a to spryskiwacz, a to ostatnio złamałem wajchę do opuszczania fotela. Teraz znów nie chce jeździć.
<Wizard> Jak sobie pomyślę, że mamy nim dojechać do Brukseli i wrócić, to mnie ciary przechodza.
<bastetmilo> nie strasz mnie
<gjm> Najwyżej będziesz pchała.
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Na razie to się modlę, żeby to była jakaś bzdura.
<bastetmilo> Będziesz wiedział w poniedziałek?
<Wizard> Tak, o ile mój brat znajdzie hak holowniczy.
<bastetmilo> o
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Dam znać.
<bastetmilo> ok
<jacekowski> Wizard: a odpala w ogole?
<jacekowski> Wizard: dym z wydechu byl?
<jacekowski> i czy to turbodiesel czy zwykly?
<Aquila> witam
<Aquila> nautilusem nie mogę się połączyć z serwerem ftp
<Aquila> konkretnie do cba.pl
<Aquila> wyskakuje błąd Brak adresu zwiazanego z nazwą hosta
<Aquila> co robię źle
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> nie ma to jak czytac sobie liste mailowa- "I used to have a .agenda file so I could tell people I had a hidden agenda. :)"
<Mhrok> Bry
<Wizard> Cześć, Mhrok.
<BlessJah> o/
<caalon> witam
<Voldenet> cześć
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-13
<looonger> co myslicie o pomyśle z ubuntu os dla smartfonów?
<uh4> Yo!
<qermit> o/
<BlessJah> ahoj
<Belzebub> Pabl0Escobar: http://bezuzyteczna.pl/w-szczytowym-okresie-dzialalnosci-20037 :D
<paulEU> witam :-) Mogę prosić o info, od kiedy to już nie ma w ubuntu domyślnie terminala w X-ach?
<paulEU> koleżanka mnie poprosiła o pomoc w instalacji, ja jej doradzam komendę itd. a tu zonk, nie ma terminala. Przyznam moja wiedza się skończyła na ubuntu 8.04.. jak patrzę na to 12.04.1 to jakiś kosmos!
<paulEU> ciekaw jestem kto tu jeszcze został hyhy
<DaZ> lolwut
<kretu> informaciarz
<paulEU> ee?
<paulEU> coś ty za jeden :p
<kretu> swój
<paulEU> no dobra, ubuntu masz?
<DaZ> kto by ubuntu miał
<kretu> tu sami windziarze
<kretu> a kanał to ściema
<paulEU> no to po co tu siedzisz? :p
<paulEU> kretu: sam jesteś ściema, od kiedy tu jesteś? :p
<kretu> a czemu nie?
<kretu> nie wiem, nie pamiętam
<paulEU> +/- ?
<kretu> 6,7 lat
<kretu> tak bym obstawiał
<kretu> pewnie z dłuższymi przerwami
<paulEU> nie kojarze Cię :p
<kretu> trudno
<paulEU> no ale olać to, ktoś wie czego brakuje żeby terminal był?
<ftpd> Mózgu.
<ftpd> Albo oczu.
<ftpd> Bo jest.
<paulEU> ftpd: w trybie graficznym jest terminal? Gdzie? Bo defaultowo nie ma gnome
<ftpd> Omujborze.
<ftpd> No odpalasz po prostu w unity.
<ftpd> Zaczynasz pisać 'terminal' i Ci wyszukuje.
<paulEU> nie znajduje
<ftpd> W tym takim, rozumisz, po lewej na samej górze kafelku.
<paulEU> no taka była moja pierwsza myśl, nic nie znajduje skubany hyhy
<ftpd> "Hyhy". Mi znajduje.
<paulEU> ani Terminal ani xterm ani gnome-terminal (tak z pamięci pamiętałem)
<paulEU> ftpd: domyślnie świeżo po instalacji nie ma :)
<kretu> nie może być
<kretu> hmm
<kretu> alt+f2
<kretu> i wpisz xterm
<ftpd> paulEU, Jest.
<kretu> nie wiem czy ten skrót w unity działa
<paulEU> kretu: nie działa ten skrót
<paulEU> poczekam jak się skończy update zrobić
<paulEU> ftpd: miałeś racje, jest :) Czyli po prostu trzeba było zaktualizować system. Teraz jest na liście elegancko
<Blondyn> witam proszę o szybką pomoc!
<Blondyn> jest ktoś aktywny?
<Pabl0Escobar> Blondyn: w czym ?
<Blondyn> Pabl0Escobar: witaj
<Blondyn> co zrobić żeby asfy oglądać ?
<Blondyn> :F
<Blondyn> *.asf
<Pabl0Escobar> Blondyn: a z czego korzystasz na codzień ? Gnome ?
<Blondyn> hmmm
<Blondyn> z wszystkiego jak leci
<Blondyn> teraz jestem na LXDE więc raczej gtk
<Pabl0Escobar> weź zainstaluj gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<Blondyn> oki
<Blondyn> ups jest zainstalowany :(
<Pabl0Escobar> Blondyn: pod warunkiem że korzystasz z playera który korzysta z gstreamer
<Pabl0Escobar> jakim playerem opalasz te asfy
<Blondyn> no wszystkim :D
<Blondyn> vlc mplayer xine gxine gnome-media-player
<Pabl0Escobar> ta, tyklo te nie korzystają z gstreamera
<Pabl0Escobar> zainstaluj totema (do testów) i spróbuj odpalić asf;a
<Blondyn> oki
<Blondyn> Nie udało się odnaleźć wymaganej wtyczki.
<Blondyn> Program Python (v2.7) wymaga zainstalowania wtyczek, aby odtwarzać pliki multimedialne następującego typu: Dekoder application/xml
<Blondyn> co ma Python do wiatraka?
<Blondyn> ok mam też tak: http://wklej.org/id/923868/
<Blondyn> jakiś worning o jakieś miejsce po co mu to miejsce? -_-
<Blondyn> :(
<jacekowski> jakie miejsce?
<jacekowski> asf moga byc z DRMem
<onedeep69> czesc
<jacekowski> a wtedy nic tego nie otworzy
<Blondyn>  jacekowski couldn't connect to: /run/user/Blondyn/keyring-amXxDs/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<Blondyn> onedeep69: witaj
<jacekowski> Blondyn: to nie ze miejsca nie ma
<jacekowski> Blondyn: tylko ze pliku nie ma
<Blondyn> a plik to czasem nie miejsce na dysku?
<jacekowski> nie
<Blondyn> jacekowski: to jak otworzyć *.asf
<jacekowski> jak duzy ten plik?
<jacekowski> i co mplayer pisze jak zrobisz mplayer ten.plik.asf
<Blondyn> lol
<Blondyn> 9,6k
<Blondyn> hehehehhehe
<jacekowski> to playlista
<Blondyn> wtf?
<jacekowski> mplayer -playlist plik.asf
<Blondyn> ^^
<Blondyn> rany gdzie ja to porozrzucałem po całym systemie makabra
<Blondyn> ok dzięki muszę lepiej ustawić sobie flashgeta
<Blondyn> dzięki i trzymajcie się czas nagli
<suhy> Wie ktoś jak ustawić, żeby za pomocą przycisków laptopowych (FN + zwiększ jasność i FN + zmniejsz jasność) sterować podświetleniem w przedziałach 0%-100%?
<Dreadlish> w przedziałach?
<Dreadlish> tam raczej max są możliwe 'stopnie'
<suhy> jak steruje się dzwiękiem to najmniejsza wartość to 0% a największa 100%, przy jasności jest inaczej, bo nie mogę jej ustawić na 0%
<Dreadlish> wiesz, możesz ustawić na najmniejszą i wyłączyć backlight ;)
<suhy> o widzisz, takie rozwiązanie mi pasuje, jest idealne
<suhy> używając komendy xset dpms force off wyłącza podświetlenie, do momentu jakiejś interakcji
<buharin> hej
<buharin> Wizard: jesteś?
<qermit> nie ma go
<buharin_> ahh
<buharin> kurcze ucze sie springa
<buharin> kupe rzeczy 3ba wiedziec zeby zrobic stronke
<buharin> gorzej niz w php
<buharin> :S
<qwerty3> wikimedia jest bardzo zasobozerna?
<qwerty3> zastanawiam sie czy na to zezre duzo wiecej ramu od wp
<Dreadlish> jak na mysqlu to tak jak wszystko
<qwerty3> Dreadlish: a duza jest roznica w zasobozernosci a ram miedzy nginx a apache?
<Dreadlish> popatrz tak:
<Dreadlish> apache to powolna krowa, ale cholernie prosta w utrzymaniu
<Dreadlish> nginx jest szybki, wymaga troszeczkę troski, ale nie dużo
<qwerty3> wiec glowa roznica polega na predkosc?i
<Dreadlish> więc główna różnica polega na tym, że apache be, a nginx fajny
<Dreadlish> weź lighttpd
<Dreadlish> dobranoc.
<Dreadlish> (taki żarcik)
<qwerty3> Dreadlish: zarcik z tym dobranoc czy lighthttpd?
<Dreadlish> z dobranoc
<qwerty3> wydaje mi sie, ze te roznice w wydajnosci to tylko w bardzo duzych projektach wychodza. jakis czas temu bylo glosno, ze piratebay przeszedl na nginx.
<qermit> i?
<qwerty3> wiec wszystko na mysql ma takie same zapotrzebowanie na ram?
<Dreadlish> sam mysql ma zapotrzebowanie na ram
<Dreadlish> lepiej coś na sqlite znaleźć
<qwerty3> ja mam takiego vps ktory ma tylko 700 MB ram i raz zdarzylo sie, ze zablokowal, do tego stopnia, ze nie mozna bylo sie zalogowac.
<Dreadlish> wordpress ogólnie strasznie IO rżnie
<Dreadlish> jest jakaś tam przeróbka na sqlite, co ponoć odciąża znacznie serwer
<buharin> nie chce nic mówić ale C# jest lepszy od Javy
<buharin> :D
<Dreadlish> nie chce nic mówić, ale oba te języki są zwalone
<Dreadlish> ;f
<Dreadlish> zaraz się nasz mr. jacek* włączy
<buharin> ;D
<Dreadlish> to jest regexp.
<buharin> to po co ja się uczę javy?:D
<sysek> :)
<Dreadlish> bo w czymś trzeba pisać enterprise crap!
<buharin> może powinienem przypominać C++ :D
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: skad wiedziales?
<Dreadlish> ;)
<jacekowski> c# jest lepsze od javy
<buharin> mhm
<buharin> no jest duzo czytalem porownan
<uh4> a;ez mam superszybki internet mobilny - mapy do wowa wgrywa 15min :P
<jacekowski> ja teraz playa uzywam i ssie
<jacekowski> mam nieco ponad 1 mbit
<jacekowski> na prepaidowym playu po hspa
<uh4> na hspa masz 1mbit
<uh4> to powinieneś się cieszyć
<Dreadlish> fajnie, ja na prepaidowym playu na hsdpa mam 7,2 i chodzi ładnie
<jacekowski> uh4: hspa moze wycisnac 300Mbit+
<uh4> ja mam tmobile
<jacekowski> a praktycznie wszedzie mozna 7.2 cisnac
<uh4> dzisla całkiem całkiem - ale map w gierce nie ładuje
<uh4> działa*
<uh4> no i powiino być bez ograniczeń transferu
<uh4> znaczy się danych*
<qermit> uh4: lte?
<uh4> qermit: lte ma ograniczenia - 5-10giga i koniec lte
<uh4> 54kbps
<paulEU> witam ponownie
<paulEU> poradzcie mi na taki problem: jest internet WiFi i nie wykrywa własnej sieci, a wykrywa inne (od sąsiadów). Gdzie jest problem? Na Windowsie działa - wykrywa tą sieć. Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS - mogę prosić o wskazówki co dalej?
<ftpd> Ja tak miałem rano z nowym kindlem. Za nic nie chciał widzieć mojego wifi. Zmieniłem kanał i pomogło.
<paulEU> ftpd: kanał gdzie zmienić?
<ftpd> Na routerze.
<paulEU> ftpd: tylko śmieszne jest to że tam na tym kompie wcześniej był Win 7 starter i wykrywał WiFi, postawili tam ubuntu i  nie widzi tej sieci - co jest grane? :(
<ftpd> Driver do sieciówki, jak mniemam.
<ftpd> Moj kindle nie wykrywał 'wysokich' kanałów, np. 13. Zmieniłem na 9 i lata.
<ftpd> A to w sumie też linuks.
<paulEU> rozumiem, bo to w sumie ja pomagam koleżance (jest nowa) i chce jej pomóc :)
<qermit> paulEU: acha, seks za przysługę
<paulEU> qermit: a ty jak zwykle z seksem :p
<paulEU> nie potrzebuje dodatkowego seksu :p
<qermit> to chociaż śniadanie do łóżka
<paulEU> daj spokój, wole sam zrobić :p
<paulEU> znacie ten wynalazek? D-Link DIR-600
<paulEU> ?
<qermit> dlink jak każdy inny
<paulEU> ok, znalazłem manuala
<ftpd> setup -> wireless settings -> manual wireless connection setuo
<paulEU> no doszedłem właśnie, tylko problem z hasłem.. dziewuszka hasła nie zna hyhy
<paulEU> nie ma jakiegoś domyślnego hasła? Bo wiem że login Admin
<paulEU> eeh, nie miała baba problemu
<paulEU> było zostawić tego Wingroze, a tak to użeram się z ubuntu
<qermit> paulEU: ojojojoj
<paulEU> no tak to jest  z babami
<suhy> Dzisiaj laptop bije rekordy
<suhy> po zainstalowaniu własnościowych sterowników ATI i odpaleniu gry (raczej prostej) temperatura na procku sięgnęła 70 stopni
<marahin> nice.
<marahin> dlatego właśnie śmiem narzekać na pomysły z *graniem* na laptopach :f
<marahin> i ati ssie ~
<suhy> nie wiedziałem o tym 5-6 lat temu
<suhy> to znaczy, gry i laptop to wiedziałem, że nie w parze
<paulEU> to do tej pory ATI nie zrobiło sterów porządnych? :D
<suhy> iksy downgradeowałem żeby sterowniki działały
<foreste> a jak z amd radeon 4850 na linuxie ?
<suhy> ale jest dużo lepiej niż na otwardych
<suhy> myślę, że będzie wsparcie w 12.10
<paulEU> ftpd: jak sprawdzić jakie kanały wspiera sieciówka w lapku?
<suhy> bo Radeony HD 2000-4000 już nie polecą na najnowszych sterownikach
<paulEU> wie ktoś?
<marahin> dobra, znikam, jutro zajęcia. miłej nocy
<paulEU> bo jest od 1 - 13, a było ustawione na 6
<paulEU> uff udało się zrobić
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-06
<BlessJah> denysonique_: sup?
<BlessJah> ale splity
<lukasz_> nie moge znalezc jak zatrzymac wylogowywanie ubuntu
<lukasz_> albo zmienic mu czas wylogowania
<mati75> /etc/init.d/lightdm stop
<TheNumb> stop lightdm
<TheNumb> :P
<denysonique> TheNumb: service lightdm stop
<TheNumb> denysonique: spróbuj stop lightdm i się podziel wynikiem.
<denysonique> TheNumb: wpisałem samo `stop` i mnie wylogowało
<TheNumb> denysonique: ;D
<denysonique> TheNumb: jakieś niebezpieczne komendy ubuntowe mi podajesz
<TheNumb> ;D
<TheNumb> dpkg -L startup
<TheNumb> :P
<TheNumb> eee nie
<TheNumb> jak to sie nazywało
<TheNumb> te inity w ubuntu :D
<TheNumb> upstart
<TheNumb> o
<TheNumb> ;DP
<denysonique> TheNumb: fajne komendy ;>
<denysonique> /sbin/reload /sbin/status /sbin/halt /sbin/restart /sbin/stop /sbin/poweroff /sbin/start
<denysonique> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1558590_733141763365142_190176706_n.jpg
<BlessJah> g
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-07
<grek> czesc czy moze byc spowodowane nie dzialanie ssh-copy-id -
<grek> kopiuje na zdalna maszyna ale nadal pyta o haslo
<grek> zadnych bledow przy kopiwoaniu
<herself> uprawnienia .ssh/authorized_keys, wylaczone klucze w konfigu sshd
<jacekn> grek: ssh -vvv moze powie, sprawdz tez logi na serwerze oczywiscie
<grek> ok no mam info ale mi nie mowi duzo
<grek> http://pastebin.com/BigmkKXQ
<grek> Could not load "/home/grek/.ssh/id_rsa" as a RSA1 public key
<herself> debug3: Incorrect RSA1 identifier
<grek> czyli co
<herself> Those messages are not relevant. The ones about RSA1 are expected: SSH looks if you have a key for the SSH v1 protocol, and you don't (you have a key for the SSH v2 protocl), which is fine because SSH v1 has been obsolete for years.
<herself> to jednak zly trop
<herself> pokaz ls -ld ~/.ssh ~/.ssh/authorized_keys na docelowym serwerze
<grek> caly error jest taki
<grek> http://pastebin.com/spJ7mZKH
<grek> http://wklej.to/T70p7
<grek> tu jest to polecenie
<herself> no to uprawnienia poprawne :P
<herself> a w auth.log cos ciekawego jest?
<grek> no jest
<grek> Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes for directory /home/grek Jan  7 11:53:36 mea-biuro sshd[13467]: Connection closed by 192.168.1.12 [preauth]
<grek> ok zmienilem na 755 i dziala
<grek> dzieki za pomoc
<TheNumb> o/
<bastetmilo> o/
<gjm> o/
<Dreadlish> haiya
<rsajdok> [6~[5~
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-08
<jacekn> ciekawe: http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20140107006759/en/Red-Hat-CentOS-Project-Join-Forces-Speed
<alvinek_> witam :P
<alvinek_> czy ktos moglby mi pomoc ze sterownikami nvidii? nie mam do nich juz sil..
<Preano> Cześć wszystkim
<Preano> w jaki sposób mogę sprawdzić sterownik dźwięku?
<ftpd> Ja bym przeszukał. Te małe skurczybyki sterowniki zawsze coś knują.
<ftpd> Albo zagroź, że zabijesz mu matkę, wtedy powinien sypnąć.
<Preano> : D
<Preano> czym jest ALSA?
<ftpd> A teraz przeredaguj swoje pytanie i zadaj je tak, żebyśmy wiedzieli, czego właściwie chcesz.
<Preano> otóż, chcę sprawdzić wersję
<ftpd> Systemem obsługi dźwięku.
<Preano> sterownika dźwięku
<ftpd> A jaka karta?
<Preano> tak samo jak Pulse Audio?
<ftpd> Tak, tak samo jak Pulse Audio.
<ftpd> PA jest afair nowsze.
<ftpd> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture
<Preano> Nvidia jest pod PA?
<TheNumb> Preano: co nvidia?
<ftpd> To nie tak.
<Preano> właśnie chcę sprawdzić czy mam ALSA czy PA
<TheNumb> Sterowniki do obsługi dźwięku są wbudowane w jądrze systemu.
<ftpd> No to co właściwie chcesz sprawdzić? Bo się nieco miotasz.
<ftpd> TheNumb, No, albo przychodzą z modułów zewnętrznych.
<TheNumb> Preano: jak masz ubuntu z unity to masz na 100% zainstalowane pulse audio.
<ftpd> Tu bi presajz.
<Preano> rozumiem, dziękuję
<jacekn> Preano: "lsmod" pokaze Ci liste zaladowanych modulow, jak namierzysz ktory jest od karty dzwiekowej mozesz uzyc "modinfo <nazwamodulu>" zeby wiecej informacji zdobyc
<jacekn> Preano: ale pewnie jest tez jakies GUI ktore pokaze to
<Preano> dziękuję
<TheNumb> sterowniki do dźwięku są poprzedzone snd_
<TheNumb> ;-)
<TheNumb> czyli możesz zrobić lsmod | grep snd_ i wtedy dostaniesz listę załadowanych sterowników dźwięku
<Preano> zachciało mi się zagrać w coś na tym Ubuntu
<Preano> i z młodych czasów pamiętam Enemy Territory
<Preano> i pod linuxa jest
<ftpd> [18:23:05]  <TheNumb>	 czyli możesz zrobić lsmod | grep snd_ i wtedy dostaniesz listę załadowanych sterowników dźwięku
<ftpd> Tyle, że pewnie w defaultowym kernelu jest ich "bez kozery powiem pińcet".
<Preano> pobrałem - nie mam dźwięku, przeszukałem tematy ale dotyczą tego ALSA
<TheNumb> ftpd: co nie znaczy, że wszystkie są załadowane ;-)
<ftpd> Preano, A w całej reszcie systemu masz dźwięk?
<Preano> to chyba nie o to mi chodzi
<TheNumb> Preano: jaka gra?
<Preano> tak
<TheNumb> ET?
<Preano> tak
<ftpd> No to to wina gry. W opcjach nie masz do wyboru urządzenia audio?
<ftpd> Hmmm. Czekaj czekaj, ja lata temu też miałem jakieś hece z dźwiękiem w ET.
<Preano> nie, wyczytałem, że jakość dźwięku trzeba dać na najwyższą
<Preano> przestawiłem i nadal cisza
<TheNumb> yyyy
<TheNumb> magia
<ftpd> Ale jak to rozwiązywałem - nie pamiętam. Nie mam już linuksa na desktopie i nie grałem w ET kilka lat.
<TheNumb> U mnie zawsze działało bez cudowania :(
<jacekn> tez pamietam jakies problemy z dzwiekiem w ET, chyba jednak google
<TheNumb> Preano: a które ET instalujesz?
<TheNumb> To stare czy "nowe" legacy?
<TheNumb> http://www.etlegacy.com/
<Preano> to stare
<TheNumb> stare umarło :P
<Preano> oo, dobrze wiedzieć
<Preano> znaczy odpaliłem i jakieś serwery stoją, ktoś gra jeszcze
<TheNumb> niby tak
<Preano> pamiętam jak w to się kiedyś grało, sentyment
<Preano> instalka waży 26MB : O
<TheNumb> Spokojnie, potem dociąga jeszcze ~260 ;-)
<Preano> mam coś takiego "Change permission to execute and run the script"
<Preano> w którym miejscu mam to zmienić?
<TheNumb> prawoklik na plik i w którejś zakładce będzie ;p
<Preano> (tekst z tego skryptu)
<TheNumb> albo jak wolisz z konsoli to chmod +x nazwapliku
<Preano> ło, no racja
<Preano> nie wiedziałem, że takie podobieństwo
<Preano> jak z Win
<alvinek> bry wieczor :D
<TheNumb> "Multiple Ubuntu Phones To Launch in 2014"
<dweller> ubu srubu
<dweller> wątpię żeby ubuntu na telefonach się wybił jakoś bardzo
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-09
<ftpd> [02:13:01]  <TheNumb>	 [22:55:38] "Multiple Ubuntu Phones To Launch in 2014"
<ftpd> TheNumb, Multiple pieprzenie. Już miało być takie super Ubuntu Edge, Marek PromukosmicznegoWart się tak na OSCON-ie produkował, jakie to super, jakie to fajne, a w ogóle jak nie używacie Juju, to jesteście nikim, kupcie nasz telefon... i kupa z tego wyszła.
<TheNumb> convergence
<ChaosEngine> pfff
<TheNumb> ; D
<Prawie_Nowy> witam
<Prawie_Nowy> Jak mozna sie domyslec jestem prawie nowy. Mam klopot z moim ubuntu i szukam pomocy. Dobrze trafilem?
<Ashiren> :O
<Prawie_Nowy> czyli,  jednak tu nie jestem sam ;)
<jacekn> Prawie_Nowy: napisz o co chodzi moze ktos bedzie wiedzial
<Prawie_Nowy> mam Ubuntu 12.4
<Prawie_Nowy> i uszkodzone pakiety po automatycznej aktualizacji
<Prawie_Nowy> polecenie: sudo apt-get install -f, daje komunikat
<flashc0re> aptitude
<Prawie_Nowy> Wystąpiły błędy podczas przetwarzania:
<Prawie_Nowy>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers-3.2.0-58_3.2.0-58.88_all.deb
<Prawie_Nowy>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers-3.2.0-58-generic-pae_3.2.0-58.88_i386.deb
<flashc0re> df -h
<flashc0re> zobacz /boot
<flashc0re> czy meisca vystarcza
<flashc0re> jezeli co to aptitude
<Prawie_Nowy> Flashc0re: nigdzie nie jest więcej niż 94%
<Prawie_Nowy> aptitude - zaraz spr.
<flashc0re> copy zrub
<flashc0re> ./boot
<flashc0re> ile tam jest
<Prawie_Nowy> df nie podaje nic o /boot
<flashc0re> no sprubui aptitude
<flashc0re> czasami pomaga
<Prawie_Nowy> wlasnie szukam jak to uruchomic, thx
<jacekn> Prawie_Nowy: "df -h /boot"
<flashc0re> sudo aptitude i nacisci g
<Prawie_Nowy> /dev/sda5        19G   14G  3,9G  78% /
<Prawie_Nowy> System plików  rozm. użyte dost. %uż. zamont. na
<Prawie_Nowy> ale mam cos jeszcze - odnośnie niejsca
<Prawie_Nowy> : podproces wklej został zabity sygnałem (Przerwany potok)
<Prawie_Nowy> Rozpakowanie linux-headers-3.2.0-58-generic-pae (z .../linux-headers-3.2.0-58-generic-pae_3.2.0-58.88_i386.deb) ...
<Prawie_Nowy> dpkg: błąd przetwarzania /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers-3.2.0-58-generic-pae_3.2.0-58.88_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Prawie_Nowy>  nie można utworzyć "/usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-58-generic-pae/include/config/spi.h.dpkg-new" (podczas przetwarzania "./usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-58-generic-pae/include/config/spi.h"): Brak miejsca na urządzeniu
<Prawie_Nowy> Brak raportu programu apport, ponieważ osiągnięto limit MaxReports
<Prawie_Nowy>                                                                   dpkg-deb: błąd
<flashc0re> no
<flashc0re> oczym i muvilem spoczontku
<flashc0re> Brak miejsca na urządzeniu
<flashc0re> =)
<Prawie_Nowy> hmmm
<Prawie_Nowy> myslalem za 94% jest ok
<flashc0re> no niejest
<Prawie_Nowy> czyli na /sda5 musze zwolnic?
<jacekn> Prawie_Nowy: zalezy ile to jest w MB, procenty nic nie znacza
<flashc0re> df -h
<flashc0re> i skopjui vszystko
<jacekn> Prawie_Nowy: daj wynik df -h gdzies na pastebina
<flashc0re> no i tu dobrze ascii pracuje
<michal__> witam wszystkich
<gjm> flashc0re: Nie jesteś polakiem?
<michal__> jestem
<Prawie_Nowy> http://pastebin.com/qn4MekBY
<flashc0re> jestem ale z drugei strony litwy
<michal__> a sry :D
<gjm> Tak myślałem.
<michal__> mam pytanie, orientuje sie ktos moze czy na ubuntu jest jakis klient poczty ktory obsluguje exhange?
<michal__> na serwerze nie jest wlaczone pop
<michal__> ale jestem wpiety do sieci
<jacekn> michal__: a IMAP jest?
<michal__> IMAP tez nie ma niestety
<michal__> googlowalem
<michal__> :P
<michal__> a nie mam jak w tej chwili tego wlaczyc na serverze
<michal__> bo obecnie jest tam tak poustawiane ze tylko balaganu bym narobil jak bym wlazyl
<michal__> takze szukam rozwiazania zaspepczego
<michal__> niby mam owe, ale chcialem klienta
<Prawie_Nowy> michal__: zobacz TheBat! co prawda nie jest nawytny ale smiga
<Prawie_Nowy> jacekn: pastebin.com/qn4MekBY
<jacekn> michal__: bylo jeszcze libmapi kiedys ale nie wiem czy jest rozwijane, chyba jakis plugin to thunderbirda byl tez
<jacekn> Prawie_Nowy: dziwne wyglada ze miejsce na dysku jest
<michal__> bo instalowanie outlooka pod wine
<michal__> raczej nie ma sensu chyba :P
<michal__> generalnie robie sobie kompa z odzysku z linuksem bo mi sie lapka sluzbowego nie chce nosic :P
<Prawie_Nowy> jacekn: mam tez taki komunikat z "automatycznej" próby aktualizacji: Zależności dla następujących pakietów, nie zostały spełnione:
<Prawie_Nowy> linux-headers-3.2.0-58-generic: Depends: linux-headers-3.2.0-58 ale został zainstalowany
<Prawie_Nowy> linux-headers-generic-pae: Depends: linux-headers-3.2.0-58-generic-pae ale został zainstalowany
<Prawie_Nowy> natomiast polecenie /sudo apt-get install -f daje cos dziwnego
<Prawie_Nowy> zerknij jak możesz na pastebin.com/n2z4M5cp
<flashc0re> aptitude
<flashc0re> jezeli cos apt-get
<jacekn> Prawie_Nowy: dziwne. A mozesz zrobic: "mkdir /usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-58/arch/m68k/platform/68360" recznie? jest cos w dmesg?
<Prawie_Nowy> flashc0re: aptitude każe usunąc pakiety Usunięcie następujących pakietów:
<Prawie_Nowy> 1)      linux-generic
<Prawie_Nowy> 2)      linux-headers-3.2.0-58-generic
<Prawie_Nowy> 3)      linux-headers-generic
<Prawie_Nowy> 4)      linux-headers-generic-pae
<Prawie_Nowy> jacekn: mkdir: nie można utworzyć katalogu „/usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-58/arch/m68k/platform/68360”: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<jacekn> Prawie_Nowy: a mkdir -p  zadziala?
<Prawie_Nowy> jacekn: :~$ mkdir -p /usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-58/arch/m68k/platform/68360
<Prawie_Nowy> mkdir: nie można utworzyć katalogu „/usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-58”: Brak dostępu
<flashc0re> sudo mkdir
<Prawie_Nowy> ok, plik istnieje juz
<Prawie_Nowy> spr. teraz sudo apt-get install -f
<flashc0re> tak
<Prawie_Nowy> hmmm :(
<Prawie_Nowy> Brak miejsca na urządzeniu
<Prawie_Nowy> Brak raportu programu apport, ponieważ osiągnięto limit MaxReports
<flashc0re> ;/
<flashc0re> ida za papieroskami, sprubui sudo aptitude upgrade
<Prawie_Nowy> spr. czy ile tego chce pobrac i czy mam miejsce
<sisel4> Cześć.
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wiedziales ze procki pracuja z czestotliwoscia 1.6GHz?
<drathir> bry...
<qermit> siema
<TheNumb> penis
<gjm> A ja Artur.
<TheNumb> gjm: ładny pulpet na reddicie.
<TheNumb> Guest34875: ha
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-10
<ggjm> Hej
<ggjm> Idziemy na ryby
<ggjm> Mam dwie wedki
<ggjm> I fajn miejscuwe
<Dreadlish> gjm: popacz kto pszyszł
<ggjm> Pójd z nami na ryby
<ggjm> I am gjm
<ggjm> Gjm sie odechciao banowania
<mati75> …
<gjm> …
<mati75> jemu by się przydało morde obić
<ChaosEngine> ryby? w zimie? oh wait, toć pogoda wiosenna ;-)
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a czemu by nie?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: przyspiesza jak trzeba bedzie wiecej mocy
<drathir> bry...
<pomocy> Witam
<pomocy> Prosze o pomoc, bo wlasnie rozzwalilem system
<pomocy> Ubuntu 12.4.3 po aktualizacji wylaczyl sie komp. I terez mam tylko konsole i moge wpisywac polecenia
<pomocy> Nie mamjednak jak wczesniej ladnego interfejsu graficznego :(
<pomocy> Ktos pomoze ??
<shpaq> grep 'WW|EE' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<shpaq> damn
<shpaq> egrep 'WW|EE' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<shpaq> pokaż powyższe
<pomocy> Momencik
<ChaosEngine> pomocy: co robiłeś wcześniej przed rozwałką? jakieś update-y?
<ChaosEngine> na pewno samo się spsuło ;-)
<pomocy> Tak zmiana linux-heder3.2
<pomocy> Nie pisalem, ze sie samo ;)
<pomocy> Ok, mam juz obok laptopa, zaraz wracam bo teraz pisze z tabletu i to jest niewygodne
<pomocy1> wita
<pomocy1> witam
<pomocy> Jestem jako pomocy1
<pomocy1> witam ponownie
<shpaq> omfg
<shpaq> sterowniki do karty graficznej na 128%
<shpaq> stawiam, że dkms się spierdzielił i nie przebudowało sterowników
<pomocy1> wykonalem egrep 'WW|EE' ...
<pomocy1> sporo wywalilo komunikatow
<shpaq> wiem
<shpaq> to błędy i ostrzerzenia serwera X
<pomocy1> np. modul NV nie istnieje
<pomocy1> brak katalogu dla modulu nv
<shpaq> po polsku to masz?
<shpaq> omfg^2
<pomocy1> nie EN
<pomocy1> blad inicjalizacja Nvidia dla modulu kernela
<shpaq> wiesz co zrub
<shpaq> kurwa
<shpaq> zrób*
<shpaq> zaloguj się tam gdzie Ci nie działają te X
<shpaq> zainstaluj klienta pastebin
<shpaq> sudo apt-get install pastebininit
<shpaq> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pomocy1> leci
<shpaq> a potem egrep 'WW|EE' /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<shpaq> i wklej tu linka do tego co wypluje
<pomocy1> paste.ubuntu.com./6726542
<pomocy1> widac link powyzej ?
<shpaq> tak
<shpaq> pokaż jeszcze dmest
<shpaq> wrrrr
<shpaq> dmesg|pastebinit
<pomocy1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6726597/
<shpaq> tak jak myślałem
<shpaq> przeinstaluj sterownik nvidii
<pomocy1> jak?
<shpaq> moment
<shpaq> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<pomocy1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6726607/
<pomocy1> pisze ze juz jest w najnowszej ver.
<shpaq> widzę
<shpaq> "jest napisane"
<shpaq> sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<pomocy1> tak, masz calkowita racje, jednak prof. Miodek dopuszcza stosowanie zwrotu "on pisze" lub "system pisze" ...
<jacekn> lub sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current
<pomocy1> jednak i tak dziekuje za twoj czas i pomoc ;)
<shpaq> pomocy1: prof. Miodek dopuszcza również używanie 'weszłem' i 'poszłem' :)
<shpaq> on pisze jest zupełnie poprawnym zwrotem oznaczającym, że dany osobnik (płci męskiej) w danym momencie wykonuje czynność pisania :)
<pomocy1> ok, poszlo
<shpaq> reboot powinien wystarczyć
<pomocy1> :D
<shpaq> po przeinstalowaniu
<pomocy1> jak szla ta komenda?
<pomocy1> shut off, power off ?
<shpaq> reboot
<pomocy1> leci ...
<pomocy1> znow tylko konsola tekstowa :(
<pomocy1> i monit o logowanie
<shpaq> jaki monit?
<shpaq> daj tego egrepa jeszcze raz
<shpaq> egrep 'WW|EE' /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<pomocy1> konsola i od razu, zeby sie zalogowac jako jakis user
<shpaq> dmesg|pastebinit
<pomocy1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6726642/
<pomocy1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6726640/
<pomocy1> calosc zaczela sie od problemu z aktualizacja VirtualBoxa
<pomocy1> i problemu z linux-headers-3.2.0-58-generic
<shpaq> problem masz ze sterowikiem
<shpaq> ładowana wersja modułu nei zgadza się z zainstalowaną
<pomocy1> czy to moze byc konsekwencja uzycia     ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<shpaq> nie
<pomocy1> ok
<shpaq> pokaż jeszcze find /lib -name 'nvidia*'
<shpaq> i uname -r
<pomocy1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6726658/
<pomocy1> uname to  : 3.2.0-58.generic - ale z tym mialem wlasnie problemy przed obecnym bledem
<shpaq> puść sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<pomocy1> szukalem pomocy na forum i opisalem klopot > http://tiny.pl/qfb1t
<shpaq> dkms to powinien przebudować sam
<pomocy1> mysli
<shpaq> to idę zapalić
<pomocy1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6726694/
<shpaq> to update
<shpaq> a upgrade?
<shpaq> ;)
<pomocy1> tak
<shpaq> co tak? jeszcze upgrade, bo to co wkleiłeś to aktualizacja repozytoriów
<shpaq> niech się zrobi i dkms sam przejdzie
<shpaq> masz version mismatch - mam to za każdym razem jak aktualizuję sterowniki do nvidii na żywca i nie przeładuję modułu
<pomocy1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6726719
<pomocy1> upgrade nic nie dal
<pomocy1> tzn 0 zmian
<pomocy1> <shpaq> jestes czy palisz ?
<shpaq> jestem, jestem
<shpaq> z tym, że pracuję i musiałem coś w bazie ogarnąć
<pomocy1> dla mnie nie ma klopotu, ciesze sie ze mozesz pomoc
<pomocy1> pomysl jak bede mogl sie odwdzieczyc
<shpaq> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-304*
<shpaq> to powinno zadziałać
<shpaq> usunie stare sterowniki i zostawi tylko nowe
<pomocy1> mysli ...
<shpaq> a potem zapodaj ciąg
<shpaq> sudo update-grub
<shpaq> sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-319*
<shpaq> sudo update-initramfs -u
<shpaq> i reboot
<pomocy1> ok
<pomocy1> 1 poszlo
<pomocy1> 2 czyli   sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-319*
<pomocy1> nie chce bo: Pakiet 319 nie jest zainstalowany i inf. o nim sa niedostepne
<shpaq> o.O
<shpaq> to inaczej
<shpaq> nie restartuj
<shpaq> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current
<shpaq> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<pomocy1> wczejsniej bylo 304 a nie 319
<shpaq> wiem, chodziło o rekonfigurację 319, bo masz to w systemie też
<shpaq> albo jeszcze inaczej
<shpaq> wywal wszystko nvidii
<pomocy1> poszlo
<pomocy1> jak?
<shpaq> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*
<shpaq> a potem:
<shpaq> sudo apt-get install nvidia-319
<pomocy1> leci remove
<pomocy1> instal. tez zrobiony. Update czy reboot teraz?
<shpaq> sudo update-grub
<shpaq> sudo update-initramfs -u
<shpaq> i reboot
<pomocy1> leci reboot
<pomocy1> i teraz jest jeszcze dziwniej. odpalila sie grafika z tapeta i nie moge nic zrobic. nie mam konsoli, ani Unity ... ;)
<shpaq> to znaczy, że już sterowniki działają i masz X
<pomocy1> i jest ok
<pomocy1> myslal za dlugo
<pomocy1> dluzej niz zwykle
<shpaq> to już problem z unity pewnie i z tym Ci nie pomogę, bo nie mam
<pomocy1> teraz wywala bleduy z Compiz ale to juz proste
<pomocy1> zatem wyglada na to iz ponownie dziala
<pomocy1> pieknie Ci dziekuje
<shpaq> bardzo proszę
<pomocy1> powiedz jak moge sie odwdzieczyc
<shpaq> 15:39:18      pomocy1  | pieknie Ci dziekuje
<shpaq> tyle wystarczy :)
<pomocy1> :D
<pomocy1> jesli jestes pewien ze to wystarczy - to raz jeszcze PIEKNIE dziekuje za czas i pomoc
<shpaq> jestem pewien
<shpaq> kliknij w pajacyka
<pomocy1> na ubuntu przesiadlem sie z 1 rok temu - bo mialem dosc Windy
<pomocy1> zgoda ;)
<pomocy1> i ciagle sie ucze
<shpaq> well, ja ubuntu nie używam w ogóle ;)
<pomocy1> ubuntu jest proste dla poczatkujacych
<pomocy1> prowadze firme i ogarniam przydatnosc ubuntu w biznesie vel Windows
<shpaq> jest do ogarnięcia
<shpaq> ...jak masz kogoś kto ma o tym pojęcie
<pomocy1> nie mam. samouk
<pomocy1> nie zabieram czasu, raz jeszcze - dziekuje
<shpaq> ja w sumie też, tylko zacząłem dawno temu
<pomocy1> choc moge porozmawiac jesli masz ochote ;D
<shpaq> no problemo, póki co i tak nie mam co robić w pracy - czekam na decyzję :)
<pomocy1> teraz zostal mi tylko problem z VirtualBoxem
<pomocy1> niestety musze jeszcze kilku programow z Windy uzywac
<Diablaplomba> cześć a jak sobie zainstaluje Linuksa na jednym dysku i na drugim będę miał Window$a to będę mógł tego windowsa uruchomić jakoś na Linuksie ?
<pomocy1> <Diablaplomba> :bedziesz mogl albo linuxa albo windowsa
<pomocy1> ew. spr. zainstalowac linuxa i w nim WirtualnaMaszyne (VirtualBox) z windowsem
<pomocy1> i bedziesz mial 2 systemy
<Diablaplomba> no tak ale ja nie mam instaliki window$a
<Diablaplomba> i myślałem ze jest kajki winedors czy cuś
<pomocy1> nie uruchomisz Windowsa jak nie masz instalki
<Diablaplomba> neee ... :/
<pomocy1> a po co ci Win?
<pomocy1> wiele z Win jest juz w dystrybuchach linuxowych
<pomocy1> moze nie bedzie potrzeby korzystac z Win?
<Diablaplomba> będzie masę oprogramowania biznesowego
<pomocy1> :(
<Diablaplomba> chce kupić kompa w cene systemu żeby bil nie zarobił i pomyślałem ze fajnie by było odpalić to jak człowiek spod konsoli XD
<pomocy1> Mozesz odpalic WIndowsa na linuxie przez VirtualBox
<Diablaplomba> no ale muszę go instalować od nowa?
<pomocy1> ale musisz miec instalke do linuxa (darmowe) i do Win (platne)
<pomocy1> instalujesz dystro linuxa
<pomocy1> potem VB
<Diablaplomba> czy mogę sobie go odpalić z tego 2 dysku przez virtuala ?
<pomocy1> i pod VB - inny system np. Win 7, Win 8, Mac OS
<pomocy1> tak
<pomocy1> 2 opcja
<pomocy1> to 2 dyski. na 1 linux na 2 windows
<Diablaplomba> a nie mogę sobie zrobić kobii dysku a potem go wgrać na virtuala ?
<pomocy1> i musisz sie wylogowac z 1 aby korzysac z 2
<pomocy1> nie, VB ma inne zaleznosci i inna budowe
<pomocy1> w Win masz mase plikow
<pomocy1> w VB jest 1 duzy plik z wszyskim wewnatrz
<Diablaplomba> robie tak biore sobie toto do kopiowania dysku robie jakiś pliczek o wielkości dysku i potem włączam virtuala i wgrywam winde da się ?
<pomocy1> nie wszystko tez pojdzie pod VB
<pomocy1> nie
<Diablaplomba> sic
<pomocy1> instalacja Windy pod VB musi byc nowa z poziomy linuxa
<pomocy1> nie moze byc to kopia instejacej instalacji Windy z Windy :(
<pomocy1> tak sie nie da
<Diablaplomba> hmmm
<pomocy1> a po co linux ze zapytam?
<pomocy1> bo chyba tylko to zyczenie jest problemem
<pomocy1> jednak i tak musisz miec instalke do Windy (oficjalnie platne, sa wersje typu: student - ale nie wolno ich w korpo uzyuwac)
<pomocy1> chyba ze kupisz kompa z systemem - wtedy mozesz przeinstalowac system i dalej uzywac
<pomocy1> co dokladnie oznacza "kompa w cenie systemu" - chcesz kupic kompa za 299zl.?
<Diablaplomba> bo kupie xpeka a to jest stare niebezpieczne
<Diablaplomba> nom tak mniej wiecej w takiej cene XD
<Diablaplomba> polizingowca jakiegoś
<pomocy1> a po co linux/
<pomocy1> ?
<pomocy1> w tym ukladzie
<pomocy1> skoro wszystko bedzie pod Win?
<Diablaplomba> no jak rany winda nie jest godna zaufania
<Diablaplomba> a xp jest stary
<pomocy1> to sie pogubilem. Co chcesz zrobic? Miec linuxa do zabawy i Win do pracy z biznesem?
<pomocy1> XP nie jest juz wspierany
<fhf> do 6kwietnia dokładnie potem będzie martwy
<fhf> ogólnie cześć wszystkim.
<pomocy1> postaw linuxa, pod nim VB i na nim Win - zablokuj komunikacje z siecia poniedzy VB > WIN i nic sie nie stanie
<pomocy1> fakt jeszcze przez chwilke bedzie spierany ;)
<Diablaplomba> fhf: cześć
<fhf> po aktualizacji wczoraj przestało mi działać unity3d - automatycznie włącza się unity2d. W USC w ostatnich aktualizacjach widzę pakiety takie jak: "unity" "unity-2d" "unity-2d-common" "lindrm-radeon1" "libgl1-mesa-dri" więc związane ze stackiem wyświetlającym. /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p http://paste.ubuntu.com/6727229/ i teraz pytanie czy to jest bug? i ew. co zrobić żeby unity3d znów działało?
<pomocy1> ok, ja sie zbieram na dzis
<pomocy1> Diablaplomba: masz pytanie jeszcze?
<Diablaplomba> nie mam depresje terez ale dzięki
<Diablaplomba> XD
<pomocy1> czemu depresje
<pomocy1> pisz, bo  uciekam
<pomocy1> a mialem chyba ten sam problem
<pomocy1> to ci pomoge
<Diablaplomba> nie no spoko tylko żartuje pogrzebę jeszcze w sieci może jakiś genjusz coś wymyślił na to
<Diablaplomba> już coś tam czytam o jakimś multi odpalaczu systemów heheh
<Diablaplomba> będzie dobrze
<Diablaplomba> pomocy1: po prostu coś mi się chyba pomieszało ze to jest możliwe .. a nie bylem pewny tak do końca
<Diablaplomba> o właśnie u mnie też office ma minus XD
<pomocy1> linux, potem VirtualBox i na VB instaluj Win
<pomocy1> lece
<pomocy1> czesc
<Diablaplomba> em a może ma ktoś jakiegoś odzyskiwacza do plików openoffice ?
<Diablaplomba> hmmm
<Diablaplomba> "Jeśli dysponujesz zainstalowanym na dysku twardym systemem operacyjnym, możesz łatwo i szybko sklonować dysk i zamontować w dowolnej maszynie wirtualnej.
<Diablaplomba> Aby skopiować fizyczny dysk wraz z systemem operacyjnym do wirtualnej maszyny wyposaż się w program dd oraz ssh. Potrzeby będzie także VirtualBox. "
<Diablaplomba> no jednak miałem rację
<Diablaplomba> to kiedy sie zaczynają ferie ?
<Diablaplomba> XD
<jacekn> Diablaplomba: to Ci nic nie da. Mozesz bez problemu dobrac sie z Linuxa to plikow windowsa ale to nie znaczy ze oprogramowanie bedzie dzialac
<mati75> Diablaplomba: ferie to mają gimbusy, a nie ludzie na tym kanale
<gjm> a jak jestem gimbusem ?? nie mam ferji ??
<gjm> tak nie morzna
<Diablaplomba> jacekn: tzn jak sobie coś zainstaluje na virtualu to nie uruchomi się ?
<jacekn> Diablaplomba: na virtualu sie uruchomi ale samo skopiowanie dysku moze nie wystarczyc, np. sprzet sie zmieni i Windows moze potrebowac rejestracji ponownej
<Diablaplomba> jacekn: ten sam sprzęt nowy dysk z Linuksem
<jacekn> Diablaplomba: ale to wszystko do zrobienia jest mysle tylko moze byc bez sensu, jak potrzebujesz programow pod win to lepiej po prostu win uzywac
<jacekn> kup najwyzej uzywanego lapka z Win7 i tyle, jak to na firme to tanio wyjdzie
<Diablaplomba> jacekn: nom pomyśle o tym ale z pewnych względów tzn z potrzeby zabezpieczenia chce mieć 2 szroty takie same identyczne zeby sobie tylko przenosić dyski XD
<Diablaplomba> wrazieco
<jacekn> wrazieco to sobie zrob backupa lepiej, dysk moze sie zepsuc
<Diablaplomba> no ale szrot tym bardziej może
<gjm> Myślisz że jak odpalisz w wirtualce to to będzie ten sam sprzęt?
<gjm> lolnope
<jacekn> no moze ale to nie rozwiazuje problemu wcale. Chesz stabilnosci kup dobry sprzet i rob backupy na wszelki wypadek
<Diablaplomba> gjm: nie wiem
<gjm> To się dowiedz.
<prezes> Dobry wieczór
<Diablaplomba> cze prezes
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-11
<denysonique> 14.04 ma mieć MATE
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<jacekn> denysonique: no ciekawe czy cinamon tez bedzie
<jacekn> ale po co wtedy by byl Mint?
<enedil> cześć!
<ftpd> Cześć.
<jacekn> czesc
<enedil> Co tak tu pusto?
<Dreadlish> taki dzień
<enedil> a zawsze tak jest?
<CookieM> prawie zawsze
<CookieM> czat jest intensywnie moderowany
<mati75> gimbaza mod is enabled
<gjm> Moderator internetów czuwa.
<mati75> skoro CookieM tutaj jest to powinna być informacja o ciasteczkach
 * CookieMonster slaps CookieM 
<CookieM> ciasteczka są zdrowe
<mati75> dupa po nich rośnie
<gjm> Skonsultuj się z lekarzem lub farmaceutą, gdyż ciasteczka powodują raka.
<CookieM> to prawda ale są niegroźne po wypiciu zielonej herbaty
<Voldenet> ale to Twoje zdanie czy komisji europejskiej?
<Voldenet> Bo jak tego drugiego to lecimy na prokuraturę europejską
<gjm> Czy leci z nami pilot?
<CookieM> dobry film
<mattiz166> untu-pl
<mattiz166> Czy jest instalacja Debiana testning z KDE?
<mattiz166> Bry
<Voldenet> to nie jest kanał debiana
<Voldenet> ale kanał debiana gdzieś w internecie jest
<mattiz166> tu i tak wszyscy siedzą
<mattiz166> na debianie zazwyczaj była cisza
<Voldenet> akurat debian afair nie ma środowiska
<Voldenet> Czy teraz już ma?
<Voldenet> Ja tam zawsze instalowałem bez środowiska graficznego
<Voldenet> chyba netinst ma kde
<mattiz166> net install dałby radę tylko jest jedno ale
<mattiz166> net mam po wifi
<enedil> to instalka bez niczego, a potem konfig neta i instalacja kde
<Voldenet> no to potrzebujesz netninstall
<Voldenet> netinstall i
<mattiz166> już go pobrałem
<Voldenet> kilka .deb
<Voldenet> wpasupplicant i wireless-tools
<Voldenet> i zależności liby do nich
<mattiz166> posiadam jakieś paczki ze sterownikami deb do kart
<Voldenet> zależności/liby/cokolwiek
<Voldenet> >sterownikami
<Voldenet> jaka to karta?
<enedil> nie masz możliwości na czas instalacji podłączyć neta po kablu?
<mattiz166> a nie pomyślałme wpa suplicancie
<enedil> chyba, że jesteś hardcorem i instalujesz na smartfonie ;)
<mattiz166> ne
<Voldenet> mattiz166: jak masz atherosa to chyba domyślnie netinstall ma ath9k w sobie
<Voldenet> http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/wpasupplicant http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/wireless-tools
<mattiz166> chyba mam jedną z kart na tym sterowniku
<mattiz166> raczej jessie
<mattiz166> ale ok
<Voldenet> wpasupplicant wireless-tools libiw30 libdbus-1-3 libnl1 libpcsclite1 libpcap0.8
<Voldenet> tyle potrzeba
<Voldenet> i możesz instalować neta jak lokalnie na linuchu
<Voldenet> raczej sterownikami się nie przejmuj
<Voldenet> z nimi najczęściej nie ma problemów
<Voldenet> przejmuj się jakby ich nie było ;)
<mattiz166> właśnie na jakiejś dystrybucji ich nie było dlatego mam je pobrane
<mattiz166> tylko ten wpa suplicant mnie nieco martwi
<Voldenet> dlaczego?
<Voldenet> to jest tylko do wpa
<mattiz166> po pierwsze zależności po drugie kiedyś prbowałem stworzyć plik konfiguracyjny z hasłem do sieci i nie bardzo mi szło
<Voldenet> umm
<mattiz166> chyba potestuję na virtualboxie
<Voldenet> zawsze możesz z virtualboxa zainstalować
<Voldenet> na dysku fizycznym
<Voldenet> afair to jest testing mocno, ale mi się jakoś to kiedyś udało zrobić
<mattiz166> czy da się wiesz już wszystko z grubsza skonfigurować i taki obraz systemu dopiero zainstalować
<Voldenet> da się
<mattiz166> a tak z zupełnie innej beczki savy z gry w chmurze są rewelacyjną sprawą ;)
<Voldenet> ale z tym jest dużo więcej zachodu niż z normalną instalacją
<Voldenet> chmura jest genialna, wczoraj nie mogłem się do dropboxa podłączyć
<Voldenet> ciekawe czy dadzą mi dodatkowe gigabajty albo zwrócą pieniądze za to
<Voldenet> oczywiście, że TAK :)
<Voldenet> chmura ma tę wadę, że jak coś u nich padnie, no to nie pograsz
<Voldenet> a szansa awarii internetu jest wielokrotnie większa niż awarii dysku
<mattiz166> tak w gruncie rzeczy to potrzebuję tego do potestowania
<mattiz166> to oczywista wada
<Voldenet> jak chcesz głównie potestować linucha
<Voldenet> to naprawdę polecam na virtualboksie
<Voldenet> chodzi akceptowalnie szybko
<mattiz166> nie testować
<mattiz166> na debiana jestem zdecydowany
<Voldenet> ale debiana testing, tak?
<mattiz166> w sumie mam debiana testing zainstalowanego z gnome
<mattiz166> z doinstalowanym kde
<Voldenet> hm, to po co
<mattiz166> w sumie updatowanego z wydania stabilnego
<mattiz166> chcę na czysto zainstalować debiana bez żadnych dodatkw z kde
<mattiz166> bez zbędnych pozostałości gnome i dodatkowych komunikatw
<Voldenet> wiesz, jak wywalisz gnome'a to będziesz miał bardzo podobny efekt
<Voldenet> w zasadzie możesz wywalić w ogóle wszystko co wymaga Xów i przeinstalować
<Voldenet> możliwe, że mniej czasu to zajmie
<mattiz166> poblem tak naprawdę pojawia się dopiero przy instalacji sterownikw do ati
<Voldenet> ahahahaha~ temat rzeka
<mattiz166> *problem
<Voldenet> byłem tam, nie każ mi wracać
<Voldenet> ostatecznie skończyło się tym, że wymieniłem gpu :-)
<mattiz166> czy da się je wogle zainstalować?
<mattiz166> dkms faild ;)
<Voldenet> To jest świetne pytanie
<mattiz166> oczywiście ATI
<Voldenet> ostatecznie jak osiągnąłem taki efekt, że miałem obraz ale w porównaniu do tego samego na windowsie
<Voldenet> różnica fpsów była jakieś 30%
<mattiz166> a czytałem że tak rewelacyjnie skoczyła wydajność kart Ati po jakichś softwarowych zmianach
<Voldenet> możliwe
<Voldenet> dużo było do zrobienia w obsłudze gpu jeszcze niedawno
<mattiz166> pewnie tym szczęściarzom z zainstalowanymi sterownikami
<Voldenet> zawsze możesz przejrzeć w archwiki jak to robią
<Voldenet> tam zwykle jest w miarę dobry tutorial
<Voldenet> do prawie każdego distro
<mattiz166> debian też jest ok
<mattiz166> najgorsze jest ubuntu
<Voldenet> ja nie mówię o dystrybucjach
<mattiz166> pod tym względem
<Voldenet> wszystkie są takie same :)
<Voldenet> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI
<mattiz166> drobne zmiany są w nich
<Voldenet> mowiłem o samym artykule :)
<mattiz166> wiem o czym mwiesz
<mattiz166> to tak w nawiązaniu
<mattiz> hmm
<mattiz> jestem jeszcze?
<gjm> Trudne pytanie.
<Voldenet> egzystencjalizm
<Voldenet> podoba mi się
<Voldenet> 7/10
<mattiz> korzystam z webowej aplikacji
<mattiz> dlatego hmm dopytuję
<Voldenet> nie, nie ma cię
<Voldenet> przykro mi
<Voldenet> chyba, że myślisz
<Voldenet> jeśli myślisz to jesteś
<mattiz> nieważne czas zainstalować w końcu tego debiana
<Ven-2> zywal ktos moze cos na rabespiery pi?
<Ven-2> co polecacie do sieci?
<Ven-2> kurcze niestety zainstalowalem fedore i cos kiepsko dziala
<gjm> rabespiery pi
<gjm> mój dzień taki zrobiony
<gjm> mogę iść spać
<CookieM> wow
<Ven-2> # iptables -F -t nat
<Ven-2> iptables v1.4.16.2: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<Ven-2> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<nvll> Kto normalny używa fedory
<Ven-2> ok, powiedz jak odpalic to gdzie indziej
<nvll> Zainstaluj jakąś normalna dystrybucje jak debian np
<Ven-2> moze arch
<Ven-2> albo debian
<nvll> Jest raspbian na raspberry pi
<nvll> To jest zmodyfikowany debian
<Ven-2> ok, to powiedz jak zrobic router
<Ven-2> gdzie odpalaja sie skrypty startowe bym mogl podniesc ppp0
<Ven-2> i jak to potem odpalic by byla maskarada nat , dhcp i pewnie dostep do ssh
<Ven-2> nic wiecej nie chce na routerze. tylko by udostepnial innym siec
<nvll> Napisz sobie regulki do iptables
<nvll> Dodaj do etc network interfaces konfiguracje interfejsow
<nvll> Regulki daj do skryptu i odpalaj sobie z etc init,d
<Ven-2> ale jak
<Ven-2> np  inet 93.154.195.220  netmask 255.255.255.255  destination 10.64.64.64
<nvll> Google it
<Ven-2> co to znaczy, ze mam ip 93. a co znaczy destination?
<nvll> Nie wiem
<Ven-2> to jak ustawic regulki jak za kazdym razem mam inne ip?
<nvll> Normalnie
<nvll> Pobierz sobie ip
<nvll> I ustawiaj z aktualnym
<Ven-2> jak pobrać?
<jacekn> Ven-2: moze dhcp jakies?
<jacekn> Ven-2: zalezy jak dostajesz to IP
<Ven-2> dhcp tez potrzebuje
<Ven-2> wvdial daje mi ip
<Ven-2> ip jest losowe
<jacekn> ale to nie ma znaczenia, zrob masquerade i chyba mozna podac tam interfejs tylko a nie IP
<Ven-2> ok, ja nie znam sie, powiedz jak to zrobic
<Ven-2> na poczatku mam tylko ppp0 i lo
<jacekn> no poczytaj sobie o iptables, ciezko tak powiedziec dokladnie jak to zrobic
<jacekn> Ven-2: tu masz dobry tutorial jak cos: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<Ven-2> ale nie po polsku
<gjm> …
<jacekn> Ven-2: no to poszukaj czegos po polsku sobie...
 * Ven-2 szukał i nie znalazł, dlatego tu przyszedł
<jacekn> Ven-2: tu masz np 2 wynik z google: http://zsk.wsti.pl/publikacje/iptables_przystepnie.htm
<Ven-2> dziekuje
<Ven-2> przeczytam
<jacekn> Ven-2: ale ogolnie to masquerade potrzebujesz z nazwa interfejsu przy dynamicznym IP. Przy statycznym dziala tez SNAT
<Ven-2> dziekuje
<jacekn> spoko
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-12
<TheNumb> Oho, wygląda na to, że 14.04 to pierwsza używalna wersja ubuntu na moim laptopie.
<CookieM> z tego wynika, że to gadanie Shuttleworth'a o 'convergence' nie było tylko czczą paplaniną
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: ale beta?
<enedil> Już wyszła beta 14.04?
<maniu> nawet alpha nie wyszla
<enedil> no coś mi nie pasowało
<bastetmilo> no to co on instaluje jak alphy nie ma?
<ChaosEngine> bastetmilo: daily builda pewnie
<SimonPHOENIX> witam towarzystwo
<xaxes`> hm
<xaxes`> webadmin znc nasłuchuje mi na localhoście
<xaxes`> gdzie on ma plik konfiguracujny?
<xaxes`> przydałoby się wystawić go na świat
<jacekn> xaxes`: pewnie lepiej nie ustawiac na swiat tylko proxy przez ssh
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: od 13.04 (?) nie ma alphy
<TheNumb> A zainstalowałem daily-live i jest super stabilne.
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: a toja nie wiedzialam,nie jestem na biezaco :)
<jacekowski> spacje sie stawia po przecinku
<mati75> jacekowski: lepsze , iż takie coś
<matti__> hej hej
<jacekowski> czego ty chciec?
<matti__> pokju na świecie
<matti__> interesuję się sportem, modą i kosmetykami :)
<enedil> matti__:  jakie masz jądro?
<jacekowski> a jakies zainteresowanie linuxem?
<matti__> 3.12-1-amd64
<mati75> aha
<enedil> matti__: Generic?
<mati75> enedil: to jądro z debiana
<mati75> Linux croissant 3.12-1-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.12.6-2 (2013-12-29) x86_64 GNU/Linux
<enedil> ok
<enedil> nie zauważyłem, żeby pisał jakie distro, a że jesteśmy na ubuntu-pl to pomyślałem, że ubuntu
<mati75> tu właściwie chyba nikt ubuntu nie używa
<Dreadlish> niom
<Dreadlish> Linux thinkpad 3.12.6 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Dec 26 20:03:38 CET 2013 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 520 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<Dreadlish> #longuname
<mati75> gjm: krzyż dla Dreadlish
<enedil> [enedil@localhost ~]$ uname -a && lsb_release -a
<enedil> Linux localhost.localdomain 3.11.10-301.fc20.i686+PAE #1 SMP Thu Dec 5 14:12:06 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<enedil> LSB Version:	:core-4.1-ia32:core-4.1-noarch:cxx-4.1-ia32:cxx-4.1-noarch:desktop-4.1-ia32:desktop-4.1-noarch:languages-4.1-ia32:languages-4.1-noarch:printing-4.1-ia32:printing-4.1-noarch
<enedil> Distributor ID:	Fedora
<enedil> Description:	Fedora release 20 (Heisenbug)
<enedil> Release:	20
<enedil> Codename:	Heisenbug
<mati75> Linux version 3.13-rc8-pineapple-amd64 (Debian 3.13~rc8-1)
<mati75> (mati75@linuxmint.pl) (gcc version 4.9.0 20140111 (experimental) [trunk
<mati75> revision 206552] (Debian 4.9-20140111-1) ) #1 Sun Jan 12 14:32:10 UTC 2014
<gjm> MOAR
<gjm> a masz
<Dreadlish> a dzięks gjmie
<Dreadlish> enedil: od 21 nie będzie nazw :<
<enedil> CO?
<Dreadlish> nom
<enedil> :(
<Dreadlish> czytałem gdzieś ostatnio
<Dreadlish> że je porzucą
<matti__> jakich nazw?
<Dreadlish> rawhide zostanie, bo to taki swoisty rolling
<Dreadlish> testing w fedorze
<Dreadlish> to bardziej testing niż unstable w freebsd
<mati75> matti__: kodowych dystrybucji fedora
<gjm> bastetmilo: ping
<matti__> Debian ma tę wadę, że nie jest rolling
<mati75> matti__: jak nie jest, jak jest
<matti__> no do czasu mrożenia
<matti__> ale w sumie to się nie znam ;)
<bastetmilo> gjm: pong
<gjm> priv?
<gjm> a zresztą
<SimonPHOENIX> http://strajk.simon-phoenix.se jest ikonka zmiany jezyka po prawej stronie jak otwieracie pierwszy raz?
<bastetmilo> nie
<SimonPHOENIX> no to tragedia
<SimonPHOENIX> bastetmilo, powaznie nie ma?
<bastetmilo> powaznie
<gjm> SimonPHOENIX: Popierdzam, nie ma.
<kklimonda> private browsing się kłania do takich testów :)
<enedil> Już się pojawia
<enedil> na private browsing
<SimonPHOENIX> teraz dziala?
<SimonPHOENIX> powinno
<enedil> tak
<SimonPHOENIX> wszystko dziala tylko po prostu to menu jest problemem
<SimonPHOENIX> dziala???
<gjm> Tak.
<enedil> tylko domyślnie jest u góry język angielski, a napisy są po polsku
<SimonPHOENIX> to wiem
<SimonPHOENIX> ale dobrze ze funkcjonuje
<SimonPHOENIX> jest tyle dokumentacji ze nie mozna wybrac konkretnej
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: tylko i5?
<SimonPHOENIX> co znajde cos interesujacego to np biblioteki sa nowsze
<enedil> Nie możesz zmienić kolejności w menu?
<SimonPHOENIX> i trzeba samemu kodowac
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: problem?
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: no, trzeba bylo i7
<gjm> i99
<Dreadlish> i>9000
<Dreadlish> od razu
<SimonPHOENIX> juz dobrze powinno dzialac, tam wpis default
<mati75> SimonPHOENIX: serwer na ubuntu 12.10
<mati75> grubo
<matti__> czy da się używać steam z zainstalowanym sterownikami amd (fglrx)
<kklimonda> da się
<Dreadlish> da się
<Dreadlish> czego nie
<matti__> no właśnie z tym działaniem jest problem
<kklimonda> upewnij się, że masz najnowsze dostępne sterowniki + że działają poprawnie
<matti__> sterowniki mam z repo więc powinny być aktualne
<matti__> natomiast co do ich zainstalowania fgl_glxgears działa
<matti__> jak w debianie ustawić sześcian pulpitów
<matti__> wirtualnych
<matti__> gdy ustawiłem 6 pulpitów otrzymałem graniastosłup o 6 ścianach bocznych
<jacekn> matti__: no to moze ustaw 4 pulpity?
<matti__> sprytne
<matti__> a czy da się z sześcioma otrzymać sześcian?
<jacekn> nie widzialem czegos takiego jeszcze, szescian przy compizie i w KDE daje tylko 4 pulpity
<jacekn> ale moze jakies inne srodowisko robi to inaczej
<matti__> pytam czy to możliwe
<matti__> no to nic zmieniamy do 4 i jest git ;)
#ubuntu-pl 2015-01-05
<drathir> jacekowski: zapewne glowice zajechalo czuwaniem...
<drathir> jacekowski: ryzykujesz kupowanie tych 8T ? podobno ponizej 1k nawet moze cenowo stac...
<drathir> jacekowski: btw 4*4T to tylko 8T do uzytku czy inaczej rozlozone ?
<tuzim> najbardziej sensowny by byl RAID5
<drathir> tuzim: tylko czy czasem tam nie idzie 6 sztuk, bo juz nie pamietam...
<tuzim> drathir: 3+
<drathir> tuzim: a to ok, to chyba 10 od 6...
<jacekowski> drathir: raid5
<jacekowski> drathir: 12TB uzywalne
<TheNumb> raid 5 nie działa
<jacekowski> dziala
<jacekowski> to jest FUD ktory wszyscy powtarzaja
<TheNumb> raid 5 nie działa
<jacekowski> BER i MTBF to tylko statystyka
<jacekowski> i jak masz tam ze 1 bajt w kazdym terabajcie odczytanym bedzie do dupy
<TheNumb> ja się śmieje
<jacekowski> to wystarczy ze 1 dysk ci padnie i masz nagle 100% bajtow w tym dysku
<TheNumb> a ten się napina :D
<TheNumb> tak, w warunkach domowych raid 5 działa
<jacekowski> w komercyjnych tez
<TheNumb> zależy od skali
<TheNumb> ;-)
<jacekowski> jak masz 200 dyskow i raid5
<jacekowski> to masz duza szanse ze drugi padnie zanim sie skonczy przebudowaywac
<jacekowski> przebudowywac
<TheNumb> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZmGGAbHqa0
<Mhrok> Cześć
#ubuntu-pl 2015-01-06
<Tombus> Witam. Czy ktoś orientuje się, czy są programy zarządzające małą firmą? Np. księgi przychodów/rozchodów itp.
<TheNumb> skrooge
<TheNumb> Chociaż to nie do końca ;/
<Ashiren> systemd
<TheNumb> Tombus: zobacz sonie gnucash jeszcze
<TheNumb> sobie*
<Tombus> no właśnie czytam o gnucash. przeglądając sieć widać, że jest sporo produktów na Linuxa, ale niestety płatnych...
<Ashiren> platnych?
<TheNumb> jest, jest
<Tombus> cholera, trochę papierów się zebrało i muszę rozliczyć 2014. przydałby się taki prg, który to ładnie przyjmie, zestawi i obliczy ;) pełnia szczęścia to druk. szukam dalej... jak coś Wa, wpadnie do głowy, to dajcie znać
#ubuntu-pl 2015-01-07
<jacekowski> 1st
<jacekowski> ktos jedzie na fosdem?
<ftpd> Ja chciałem, ale mi się tygodnie pomyliły i w ten weekend jestem w UK :/
<ink3> alo
<TheNumb> alo alo
<ink3> Szukam programiku do robienia skrinow, tak zeby zaznaczyc np na stronie kilka obszarow, a programik te obszary zrzuci na jakis upload i da link.
<ink3> A jeszcze lepiej jak zrzuci je do jednego pliku i da jeden link.
<ink3> Jest cos moze takiego?
<ChaosEngine> scrot w połączeniu z jakimś uploaderem?
<ChaosEngine> gimp też umie zaznaaczać fragmenty a w im jakiś plugin?
<ink3> no wlasnie, trzeba kombinowac. Myslalem ze zna ktos cos gotowego.
<TheNumb> http://shutter-project.org/
<TheNumb> ,_,
<TheNumb> ink3:
<ink3> ogladam strone projektu
<TheNumb> oglądaj projekt
<TheNumb> nie stronę
<ink3> nie lubie  instalowac i zaraz odinstalowywac, trzeba popatrzec najpierw ;)
<ink3> alez to ma zaleznosci...
<Ashiren> eeyup
<TheNumb> ink3: maruda
<ChaosEngine> ma racje
<ChaosEngine> zainstaluje soft, odpali, ten mu zrobi jakić ~/.config/bullshit, soft nie podpasi i wypadnie a syf w ~/.config zostanie
<xaxes`> ink3: screenshu jeszcze jest
<xaxes`> ale różnie ziała
<xaxes`> działa*
#ubuntu-pl 2015-01-08
<motylanoga> jkhu
<jacekowski> 1st
<mateusz> Siema, czy istnieje jakis serwis z podswietlaniem skladni php gdzie 2 osoby moga jednoczesnie edytowac kod? Dokladnie to cos jak google docs, tyle ze z podswietlaniem skladni ;p
<mati75> git?
<BlessJah> nie znam, ale jeśli po prostu chcesz razem z kimś edytować, to od tego są systemy kontroli wersji, jeśli chcesz uczyć, to najlepiej przez ramię, jeśli chcesz uczyć na odległość, to być może jakiś teamviewer
<BlessJah> mateusz: ewentualnie mozesz próbować używać na przykład https://ideone.com/85iyKH, ale najprawdopodobniej szukasz systemu kontroli wersji (np git)
<mateusz> niedokladnie opisalem to czego potrzebuje, edytor online
<mateusz> znalazlem calkiem fajny https://c9.io/
<mateusz> z gita juz korzystam
<mateusz> dzieki za pomoc
<gjm> a może https://github.com/emgram769/vim-multiuser
<kazia> siemanko:)
<kazia> Jaka jest w Polsce najbardziej popularna dystrybucja linuxa?
<jacekn> pewnie nikt tego nie wie
<kazia> hmmm a najbardziej znana strona linuksowa w polskiej spolecznosci?
<kazia> np na linuxquestion sa jakies 'plebiscyty' na soft itp. Moze by w PL warto to zrobic?
<gjm> nikt nie używa linuksa
<drathir> nikt sie nie przyznaje ze uzywa ;p
<TheNumb> karoles: a co to linux?
<TheNumb> kurwa
<TheNumb> ;/
<TheNumb> ups
<drathir> mateusz: pad.meshwith.me mateusz jak dobrze pamietam... tylko prosze, zeby tego publicznie nie udostepniac, bo nie chce, zeby zamkneli z powodu polakow... to tylko takie jedno zastrzezenie...
<TheNumb> Nie udostępniać publicznie ;x
<TheNumb> lubotu3 to zalogował i google też już wie.
<lubotu3> TheNumb: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TheNumb> brawo :D
<drathir> TheNumb: irc to nie publiczne tu same dinozaury siedza... ;p
<TheNumb> drathir: you done goofed.
<TheNumb> drathir: google już wie.
<TheNumb> drathir: zaraz tutaj będzie http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/01/08/%23ubuntu-pl.html
<drathir> zreszta w wyszukiwarce tez idzie znalezc, ale chodzi mi o jakies wykopy itp, gdzie siedzi ta gorsza czesc troli i spamerow...
<drathir> lubotu3: /set clear logs
<drathir> ;p
<mateusz> gjm: ten vim multiuser - swietne!
<mateusz> w sam raz dla geekow
<CookieM> z dedykacją dla Ashiren http://i.imgur.com/939hV8R.jpg
<Ashiren> :3
#ubuntu-pl 2015-01-09
<spass> 1st
<adel> Witam, w laptopie acer aspire mam spalon? karte dzwiekow?, by?em w serwisie to  powiedzieli ze karta jest zintegrowana z p?yt? g?ówn?, s?ysza?em ze mo?na kupic karte dzwiekow? na  usb, i teraz mam ytanie czy tak oto karta kupiona na alegro za pare z?oty podejdzie do mojego laptopa  ???
<adel> link do karty: http://allegro.pl/karta-dzwiekowa-muzyczna-na-usb-5-1-hurt-f-vat-i4879837122.html
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> jakos mi sie nie chce wierzyc w spalona karte dzwiekowa
<jacekowski> raczej serwis chce cie naciagnac
<jacekowski> jakie masz objawy?
<adel> g?osniki chodzily bardzo cicho i niewyrazny  glos
<TheNumb> he
<jacekowski> to nie jest spalona karta
<TheNumb> no
<jacekowski> tylko ustawienia
<TheNumb> albo spieprzona wtyczka
<jacekowski> albo glosniki popsute
<jacekowski> albo bez wzmacniacza glosniki
<TheNumb> adel: często podłączasz/odłączasz kabel do laptopa?
<jacekowski> adel: masz sluchawki?
<jacekowski> sprawdz w sluchawkach
<jacekowski> takie z telefonu moga byc
<adel> spradzalem  te same objawy
<jacekowski> no to ustawieni
<jacekowski> a
<jacekowski> sprawdzales pod windowsem?
<adel> jacekowski sprawdzalem to samo
<TheNumb> Ja obstawiam uszkodzone gniazdo.
<jacekowski> nom
<TheNumb> adel: nie jest luźne?
<jacekowski> to niekoniecznie musi byc luzne nawet
<jacekowski> moze nie wchodzic do konca
<adel> i jeszcze jedno duze szumy na glosnikach mialem
<jacekowski> bo cos sie zablokowalo
<TheNumb> adel: ile lat ma ten laptop?
<adel> thenumb z 7 lat
<TheNumb> heh
<TheNumb> to pewnie gniazdo
<TheNumb> Ja bym spróbował wymienić najpierw.
<TheNumb> Góra kilka złotych za gniazdo zapłacisz.
<adel> jest jeszcze jedno cos co nie powiedzielem
<TheNumb> http://allegro.pl/karta-dzwiekowa-muzyczna-na-usb-5-1-hurt-f-vat-i4879837122.html
<TheNumb> a to to gówno jest
<TheNumb> Jakie 5.1 jak tam masz jedno gniazdo?
<TheNumb> Symulacja systemu	Stereo 5.1 .
<TheNumb> aaa :D
<adel> spalilem karte nieswiadomie bo wlonczylem muzyke na maxa na sluchawkach i zostawialem tak na kilka godzin
<jacekowski> to nie pali karty
<mati75> TheNumb: to gówno jest
<mati75> nawet nie masz sprzetowego sterowania głośnością
<adel> a to ze w prograie dj mix dostepny na ubuntu wlonczalem muzyke na maxa i przestawialem czestotliwosc dzwieku itp.?
<adel> programie*
<jacekowski> nie
<adel> moim zdanie karta by tego nie wytrzymala
<jacekowski> karta bez problemu moze grac 24/7 z jakimikolwiek ustawieniami glosnosci jakie sobie wyobrazisz
<adel> a moim zdaniem  jest to laptop i nie jest to karta dzwiekowa najwyzszej klasy
<jacekowski> ale jesli po czyms takim masz problem, to pewnie ustawiles cos dziwnego i karta to gdzies zapamietala
<jacekowski> adel: i co z tego?
<jacekowski> adel: dla karty dzwiekowej jest to bez znaczenia czy generuje sinusoide czy bialy szum czy dode
<jacekowski> DAC w karcie dzwiekowej zawsze jedzie na 100%
<adel> ok to co moglo sie stac?
<jacekowski> i potem przedwzmacniacz dostosowywuje poziomy
<jacekowski> adel: ustawiles cos glupiego i teraz karta to pamieta
<TheNumb> Prędzej byś spieprzył membranę w słuchawkach niż kartę.
<adel> jacekowski mozliwe
<TheNumb> adel: zobacz co masz w alsamixer
<jacekowski> trzeba poszukac co popsules i ustawic spowrotem
<TheNumb> czy wszystkie poziomy są na 100
<TheNumb> pavucontrol też zobacz
<adel> robilem juz kilka reinstalacji systemu ubuntu
<adel> teraz sprawdzalem jest dzwiek ale cichy  i niewyrazny (szumi)
<TheNumb> nadal obstawiam spieprzone gniazdo ;p
<TheNumb> jak szumi to raczej gniazdo.
<Spaulding> gd!
<adel> jak wysisze calkiem to szumi cicho
<Spaulding> hm, na mac'u ciezko sie ogarnac z weechatem, cos nie robi :P
<adel> TheNumb ktore gniazdo?
<adel> pokombinuje troche alsamixer jak niepomoze to kupie te karte
<adel> mam jeszcze jedno pytanie czy  na tej karcie http://allegro.pl/karta-dzwiekowa-muzyczna-na-usb-5-1-hurt-f-vat-i4879837122.html  jakosc dzwiku bedzie dobra??
<TheNumb> adel: w laptopie, a które? :|
<Spaulding> adel: najlepsza!
<Spaulding> mozesz koncerty na tommorowlandzie na tym grac
<Spaulding> :D
<adel> buhahha
<TheNumb> adel: ja bym tego gówna nie kupił.
<Spaulding> sam david bagieta taka ma!
<adel> czemu
<TheNumb> bo tanie i gówno
<Spaulding> TheNumb: ++
<TheNumb> i to co napisał mati75
<TheNumb> <mati75> nawet nie masz sprzetowego sterowania głośnością
<TheNumb> to o czym my rozmawiamy?
<Spaulding> jakis soundblasterek za 100-200zl da rade :)
<TheNumb> pierwszy lepszy dac
<TheNumb> za tyle kupisz
<adel> spaulding nie potrzebuje takiego
<TheNumb> adel: jak kupisz to gówno to potem nie płacz, że pod linuksem nie działa.
<Spaulding> odrazu niepotrzebuje...
<Spaulding> :P
<Spaulding> TheNumb: teraz w kernelu raczej kazde gowno jest lykane
<TheNumb> i co z tego
<adel> to poleccie mi cos tylko nie za drogie
<Spaulding> nie wiem na czym musialoby to byc zeby tego nie wykrylo
<TheNumb> dźwięk będzie płaski jak moja znajoma
<Spaulding> no tak
<Spaulding> ale za 4zl?
<Spaulding> :)
<TheNumb> :D
<Spaulding> ciechan jest drozszy
<TheNumb> Spaulding: patrz ile frajerów kupiło to gówno.
<TheNumb> ilu*
<adel> 1720
<Spaulding> zobaczylem cene i ze smiechu mi sie safari zamknelo :P
<TheNumb> :D
<adel> 1710*
<TheNumb> kup sobie jakiś usb dac i tyle
<TheNumb> tylko trzeba patrzeć czy alsa umie
<Spaulding> ew pulseaudio
<TheNumb> e, nie
<TheNumb> to alsa umi umieć
<TheNumb> nie PA ;p
<adel> a co powiecie na to? http://allegro.pl/super-karta-dzwiekowa-audio-3d-usb-7-1ch-i4954345423.html
<TheNumb> gówno
<TheNumb> też nie napisane jaki chipset
<TheNumb> nie ma gwarancji, że będzie w ogóle działało
<Spaulding> wyglada jak statek ze star-trek'a
<TheNumb> tak
<adel> taki ma wystarczyc
<adel> bedzie chodzilo jak ta lala
<gjm> co za paskudztwo
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> a potem przyjdzie taki adel urwić, że linuks to gówno bo jego karta z allegro za 30 zł nie działa
<TheNumb> :DDD
<jacekowski> usb audio akurat dziala dosyc dobrze
<Quintasan> elo
<TheNumb> no elo
<denysonique> >Fabrycznie nowa, wysokiej jakości karta muzyczna audio na USB z systemem
<denysonique> >muzyczna
<Vimar> ji
<Vimar> hi
<ftpd> Wysokiej jakości.
<Dread> hq*
<jacekowski> ktos na fosdem jedzie?
<Ashiren> happy Caturday ~ https://i.imgur.com/ij9XcWM.jpg
<jacekowski> 1st
<pcctw> dojrzała
#ubuntu-pl 2015-01-10
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/xMl4KzH.gifv
<pcctw> Ashiren, właśnie wstałem :p http://i.imgur.com/KGBbl9n.jpg
<Ashiren> :3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/z5y56wJ.jpg
<pcctw> :)
<Ashiren> 3: https://i.imgur.com/O9n6mMd.png
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/4P8GsJA.jpg
<kklimonda> woohoo koty
<CookieM> http://i.imgur.com/KZNujES.gifv
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8418388992/h1BD288E4/
<Novice201y> Cześć. Poleci ktoś kurs online pod Ubuntu Server, ew. konkretnego e-booka?
<Mhrok> A czego chcsz się nauczyć, tak z ciekawości?
<Ashiren> mrr https://i.imgur.com/RfrfMoY.jpg
<Novice201y> Mhrok: Podstaw, żeby później przejść do Apache i nginx.
<BlessJah> zainstaluj po prostu server w vbox i tyle, z ksiazki sie niczego nie nauczysz
<Mhrok> +1
<Mhrok> Dobrze gada, polać mu!
<Novice201y> BlessJah: Mam już zainstalowanego i teraz szukam spisu tego, co dokładnie mam się nauczyć.
<BlessJah> postaw wordpressa, nauczysz sie wszystkiego czego potrzebujesz do stawiania wordpressa
<Novice201y> BlessJah: Dlaczego własnie on na początek?
<TheNumb> A dlaczego nie?
<TheNumb> Jest dużo materiałów.
<BlessJah> bo jest popularny, beda tutoriale
<Novice201y> BlessJah: OK, to już mam zajęcie na kilka dni. Dzięki
<Ashiren> a jak chcesz zajecie na kilka miesiecy to zrob to samo w gentoo
<Novice201y> Ashiren: ;)
<TheNumb> A jak chcesz żeby nic nie działało to zrób to w arch linuxu.
<BlessJah> TheNumb: nie umiesz w archa
<TheNumb> umiem i to aż za dobrze.
<TheNumb> Wolę już ubuntu od archa.
<BlessJah> chodz nie wiem jak teraz, coraz dalej sie od KISS odsuwaja
<TheNumb> BlessJah: teraz jest KISS my ass.
<Ashiren> chodziaz
<BlessJah> jak novice201y wroci, podrzuccie mu prosze jakies darmowe VPS i niech tam sie bawi, moze sprobowac otworzyc shellownie
<mati75> admin shellowni bez doświadczenia?
<mati75> epic fail
<BlessJah> mati75: let him learn the hard way
<BlessJah> niech znajdzie ze dwoch co by chcieli postawic sesje irssi i bedzie mial userow
<mati75> fakt
<BlessJah> hm... ciekawe czy na beaglebone postawi sie freebsd
<mati75> http://haphost.com/
<mati75> to jest dobre
<mati75> ping6 haphost.com
<mati75> unknown host
<Novice201y> Sorry za noob-question, ale czemu po pewnym czasie niekaktywności ssh nie odpowiada na klawisze?
<Quintasan> Novice201y: Time out
<Quintasan> Novice201y: Dodaj sobie do ~/.ssh/config
<Quintasan> Host *
<Novice201y> Quintasan: OK, tak podejrzewałem.
<Quintasan> ServerAliveInterval 30
<Quintasan> wtedy co 30 sekund będzie wysłał "ping"
<Novice201y> To ma być dokładnie Host *, czy IP VPSa?
<TheNumb> mozesz konkretnie ip vpsa
<Quintasan> Novice201y: Jak dasz * to zastosuje się do wszystkich adresów
<Novice201y> Quintasan: Dzięki
<Quintasan> Spoko.
<jacekowski> ktos na fosdem jedzie?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ile kosztuje taki wyjazd? bez dojazdu, bo to zalezy skad sie startuje
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/aGS7CTS.jpg
<jacekowski> hotel+ ile alkoholu wypijesz
<BlessJah> wlasnie o hotel pytam, bo sie w ogole nie orientuje
<jacekowski> ja mam taki za 60 ojro/noc
<jacekowski> ale da sie taniej
#ubuntu-pl 2015-01-11
<Novice201y> Cześć. Co robicie na Ubuntu dla "APR not found."?
<TheNumb> instalujecie apr
<gjm> tu nikt nie ma ubuntu
<Novice201y> gjm: Wiem. Jak teraz piszę z miski na sałatki.
<Novice201y> "libapr1 is already the newest version. /n libapr1-dev is already the newest version." a nadal krzyczy, że nie ma APR-util?
<TheNumb> Novice201y: a zainstalował apr-util?
<TheNumb> I nie mów, że budujesz apache ze źródeł.
<Novice201y> TheNumb: "libaprutil1 is already the newest version." I tak - buduję ze źródeł.
<TheNumb> po cholerę?
<TheNumb> ,_,
<Novice201y> TheNumb: Żeby potrafić. Wiem, że można przez lamp-server^
<TheNumb> czo
<TheNumb> nikt normalny nie buduje apacze
<TheNumb> W repozytorium masz świeżą wersję.
<TheNumb> Dość świeżą.
<TheNumb> Jak chcesz coś budować to nginx.
<TheNumb> Novice201y: to pewnie chce apr-util-dev
<Novice201y> TheNumb: Ale ja tak bardzo chcę ze źródeł ^_^
<TheNumb> czy coś
<TheNumb> libaprutil1-dev
<TheNumb> o
<Novice201y> Też właśnie znalazłem. Dzięki
<TheNumb> ~_~
<Novice201y> TheNumb: Co oznacza taka minka, bo nie znam?
<Ashiren> :B
<gjm> :Z
<TheNumb> ;C
<Novice201y> ^-^
<gjm> faggot
<Novice201y> :Z nie wygląda
<Novice201y> Znacie jakąś stronkę z konkretnymi zadaniami do zrobienia w Linuksie lub konkretnie - w Apache'u i innych?
<mati75> 4chan
<BlessJah> Novice201y: http://mikr.us bedzie ciekawy, poza tym poszukaj prezentacji unkn0wn  'this is (s)hell'
<BlessJah> mowi o fajnych rzeczach i wspomina poprzedni projekt, gdzie dawala ludziom shelle i zadania typu postaw wordpressa
<mati75> na vps.me to samo prawie jest
<Novice201y> BlessJah: Dzięki
<BlessJah> mati75: to ty haphost wspominales? ip im sie skonczyly
<mati75> BlessJah: widziałem
<Novice201y> BlessJah: ten mikr.us to nie jest po prostu dostawca VPS?
<BlessJah> nie, gosc bedzie uczyl administracji
<BlessJah> www.securitybsides.com/w/page/81347726/Security%20BSides%202014%20Warsaw%20(SBSWAW)
<BlessJah> www.uw-team.org/
<BlessJah> najpierw prezentacja, sporo rzeczy nie zrozumiesz, ale sie nie przejmuj
<BlessJah> pod koniec opowiada o mikr.us i wczesniejszym projekcie
<BlessJah> potem mozesz pod drugim linkiem szukac materialow i sie uczyc, na youtube fajne rzeczy unkn0wn powrzucal, np o tmux-ie
<Novice201y> BlessJah: Dzięki.
<Novice201y> Po instalacji aterma, powinien też powstać ~/.Xdefaults ? U mnie go nie było, więc stworzyłem nowy, wpisałem to co potrzebne, zapisałem, uruchomiłem aterma znowu, ale nie widać zmian.
<Novice201y> Przynajmniej część materiałów na tym uw-team.org to z można powiedzieć, że z poprzedniego pokolenia.
<BlessJah> tam sa rozne materialy, a aterma nie uzywam
<probo> witam jest ktos kto zajmowal sie programowanie c++ w linuksie
<jacekowski> a jaki masz problem?
<probo> interesuje mnie z jaka biblioteka graficzna tworzyc gui gtk+ wxwidgets czy qt
<Ashiren> #tylkoqt
<gjm> qtas
<mati75> qt
<TheNumb> gtk+3
<Ashiren> mozna by i ncurses
<TheNumb> morzna
<probo> ktora jest powszechnie stsosowana i uznawana z najlepsza
<ftpd> Od słownika zacznij, a nie blbliotek graficznych.
<Ashiren> ?
<Ashiren> http://www.wikivs.com/wiki/GTK_vs_Qt
<Ashiren> ja tam wole qt
<probo> od jakiego slownika?
<probo> polskich znakow nie uzywam nigdy a literowki sie maga pojawic niekiedy
<Dread> to zacznij.
<Ashiren> ja nie uzywam :v
<probo> dla mnie bez sensu uzwac polski znakow na ircu jak i w sms
<probo> to nie pisanie powiesci czy referatu
<Dread> po prostu lepiej się patrzy na kogoś, kto potrafi pisać po polsku.
<probo> a mozg czlowieka i tak dziala w taki sposob ze sam z automatu wstawia sobie polskie znaki
<gjm> ale nie przecinki
<probo> no nie znaki interpukcyjnie nie
<Dread> i to razi w oczy.
<Ashiren> ahh to o to wam chodzi
<gjm> also, szyk zdania też masz do dupy
<Ashiren> moze toyoda
<Dread> yoda, czy nie yoda
<Dread> język polski to ty szanuj.
<probo> szanuje go piszac teksty piosenek wtedy zwracam uwage na interpunckje ortografie i skaldnie zdan
<gjm> wolska dla wolaków
<Dread> gjm: nie masz tu ope już?
<gjm> czy ja wiem
<probo> wychodzi na to ze qt warto siegnac
<elbow_> dobry wieczór
<drathir> bry...
#ubuntu-pl 2016-01-11
<amstorng> cześć jak otworzyć plik w linii poleceń Linuksa?
<firemark> siłą
<firemark> amstorng: powiem ci jak nie uciekniesz odrazu, ok?
<amstorng> firemark: cześć hehhe
<amstorng> oki
<firemark> amstorng: czy on ma być pusty?
<amstorng> firemark: niee wiesz mam plik który ma nawiasy i ani tabowanie mi sie nie uzupełnia ani nie chce zmienić nazwy szaleństwo jakieś
<firemark> wut co
<firemark> bo tworzysz przy pomocy touch plik
<firemark> a zeby edytowac… to musisz wiedzieć jaki edytor
<firemark> zakladam ze nie znasz vi
<firemark> no to możesz nano plik
<amstorng> nie zassałem sobie mp4 przez youtube dll i mi jakąś nazwe stworzył dziwną
<firemark> i wtedy go edytujesz
<amstorng> chce sobie odpalic z mplayera ale nie moge <shame>
<firemark> ale wut, mówisz o binarnym
<firemark> czyli co chcesz z nim zrobić?
<andrzej_duda> zmienić mu nazwę
<amstorng> otworzyć przez konsole
<amstorng> alo zmienić nazwę
<firemark> z konsoli otworzyc to jest milion sposobow
<firemark> ale to glupie
<amstorng> no wiem :D
<firemark> amstorng: no to go przesuń
<andrzej_duda> amstorng: mv stara_nazwa nowa_nazwa
<firemark> komenda mv
<amstorng> hmm
<firemark> mv to skrót od move
<amstorng> nie tabuje mi a przemisać nie da sie
<firemark> amstorng: ls
<andrzej_duda> na ubuntu nie tabuje?
<firemark> amstorng: i wrzuć na wklej.org
<amstorng> to taki plik: (NEW 2015) Relativity Theory, Space Time! New Science Documentary 2015!-LOpPK6sZL5s.mp4
<amstorng> nawiasy spacje i dziwiactwa
<amstorng> moge zaznaczyć myszką ale i skrolem wkleić ale chyba nie poto jest konsola ...
<Ashiren> no to cudzyslow i jedziesz
<amstorng> może jest jakiś fajny nie wiem trik
<andrzej_duda> jest, zsh
<Ashiren> mplayer \(NEW  i wciskasz tab
<firemark> amstorng: albo mv \(
<firemark> Ashiren: damn u
<firemark> amstorng: also, do szkoły czy ot tak, dla wiedzy? ;-P
<Ashiren> brohoof /)
<amstorng> o no i działa heheh
<amstorng> dzięki wielkie
<amstorng> firemark: dla wiedzy
<firemark> amstorng: coś o czarnych dziurach?
<Ashiren> pewnie rasistowskie
<amstorng> ee.... no ostanio polubiłem dokumeny z PBS nova
<firemark> tak pytam bo chyba kosmo
<amstorng> no tak zaczynam oglądać właśnie :)
<andrzej_duda> z youtube-dl nie musisz pobierać wcześniej, żeby obejrzeć
<amstorng> a nom szukałem sobie wczoraj jak ogladać stream bezpośrendio :)
<firemark> a działa? bo youtube-dl to tak losowo mi działał zawsze
<amstorng> cos nie pykło ale wiem ze sie da
<amstorng> andrzej_duda: no ale jednak wole pobrać i ewentualnie usuwać bo coś zawsze wypadnie trzeba przerwać itp...
<amstorng> a jakie przeglądarki używacie?
<firemark> działającej ;p
<andrzej_duda> http://wstaw.org/m/2016/01/11/2016-01-11-223002-screenshot.png
<andrzej_duda> firemark: ↑
<amstorng> :D wszystkie działają ok to jakiej najczęściej?
<andrzej_duda> also, super lte bulwo
<firemark> andrzej_duda: woa :d
<firemark> nie wiedzialme ze tak sie da
<amstorng> andrzej_duda: to jest jakiś openbox?
<andrzej_duda> jes
<andrzej_duda> ~ » ssh raspi
<andrzej_duda> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.132 port 22: No route to host
<andrzej_duda> oy vey
<firemark> spoko, kupisz sobie nowe :-)
<andrzej_duda> pewnie znowu karta
#ubuntu-pl 2016-01-12
<Nexxiu> dzień dobry
<tobiasz29> o/
<jacekn> hej
<firemark> witam
<TheNumb> andrzej_duda: nie wiem co ty robisz, że tak zjadasz te karty
<TheNumb> moja śmiga od długiego czasu i działa
<TheNumb> andrzej_duda: masz tam raspbiana czy arch linux arm? :^)
<mati75> ja już mam całą kolekcje zajechanych
<TheNumb> no nie wiem co wy robicie :D
<TheNumb> pewnie piszecie non stop do tych kart czy coś ;]
<TheNumb> albo karty od pana chińczyka
<TheNumb> :D
<mati75> kingstony szybko padają
<mati75> samsung leci już ponad rok i nic
<TheNumb> stinkstone
<TheNumb> ja w sumie nie pamiętam co mam w tym raspi
<firemark> jak caly czas wylaczacie to tak jest
<firemark> w cubieboard karta robi za boot
<Avk> hi, jest tu ktoś znający się chociaż odrobinę na teorii kodowania?
<firemark> nope
<firemark> tu sama praktyka
<Avk> to dobrze ;]
<Avk> jak jesteś zainteresowany to wbij na #wikipedia-pl, zadałem tam własnie praktyczne pytanie odnosnie CRC związane z możliwym błędem na stronie
<Avk> wiki
<firemark> huh.
<firemark> nie jestem, kończę prace szczerze
<firemark> Avk: i co, jest jakas odpowiedź?
<Ashiren> ja tylko umiem double rot-13
<Avk> firemark niestety nie, tam są najwidoczniej same skryby wikipedii
<firemark> Ashiren: wlasnie zauwazylem zaszyfrowane wiadomosci :P
<firemark> Avk: gdzie niby jest bląd?
<Avk> https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cykliczny_kod_nadmiarowy
<Avk> przy dekodowaniu powinny być iteracja więcej
<firemark> ja dupa jestem z CRC…
<firemark> Avk: dlaczego?
<firemark> Avk: bo to nie bedzie CRC tylko jego odmiana?
<Avk> nie CRC nie ma odmian.
<Avk> w tym przykładzie wjezdzają na bity kontrolne ale "nie do końca" na angielskiej robią podobnie tylko o jedną iterację mniej bo tam jest jedynka przesunięta w lewo
<Avk> mam wraźenie, że dopasowują przykład do wyniku
<Avk> ja tak w pracy zrobić nie mogę bo mnie profesor wyśmieje
<Avk> a jak zrobię po swojemu a się okaże ze wersja z wiki jest dobra to dopiero będę miał przechlapane
<firemark> ale wiesz, że wiki ma prawo się mylić?
<firemark> i cholera, kto robi ręcznie CRC w dzisiejszych czasach?
<Avk> firemark: ja mam program
<Avk> nie chcę po prostu aby doszło do sytuacji, że mi profesor będzie kod sprawdzał
<Avk> a to z Wikipedii to jest skądś na pewno przepisane
<firemark> znajdź inne źródło i przykładowe wyniki
<tobiasz29> hyh
<crusty> czaść
<firemark> Avk: ale to wygląda na ok… nie wiem…
<Avk> wlasnie nie wyglada, tak bym teraz szukal bledu w moim algorytmie
<firemark> Avk: znajdź example i wykonaj
<firemark> jak zwrócą obaj to samo tzn. ze masz ok
<Avk> na wiki dobierają sobie liczbę iteracji w zależności od połozenia jedynek w sumie kontrolnej
#ubuntu-pl 2016-01-14
<Lakii> hej
<firemark> witam
<jacekn> bry
<tobiasz29> o/
<gjm> tak
#ubuntu-pl 2016-01-15
<firemark> 1st
<gjm> 2nd
<tobiasz29> 3rd
<tobiasz29> :P
<firemark> a jutro Ashiren
<gjm> :3
<tobiasz29> ..
<tobiasz29> ok...  nie wytrzymałem    ...  :D
<gjm> aaa, dzisiaj piontek
<dweller> świontek
<tobiasz29>   i dziesiontek ..  ;]
<sbl> siema
<sbl> jest tu jakis posiadacz klasyka TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND z OpenWRT?
<mati75> ja mam jeszcze nie zrobiony
<sbl> ja mam właśnie dwa, już zrobione i zapomniałem totalnie jak się konfiguruje sieci.
<sbl> pierwszy z siecią 192.168.1.0/25 to główny router, dostęp do sieci Internet, komputery domowe itd.
<sbl> drugi 192.168.10.0/25 to osobny router z własną siecią tylko pod cel CCTV (monitoring)
<sbl> kabel z portu LAN pierwszego wpiąłem do portu WAN drugiego i ustawiłem mu dynamiczny adres, cyzli z DHCP sobie pobiera jakiś adres z podsieci 1.x i dalej ma ustawione swoje DHCP na siec 10.x
<sbl> z routera od monitoringu mogę pingować sięć 192.168.1.0/25 a odwrotnie nie mogę
<sbl> mati75: wiesz może jak powinien wyglądać route statyczny w tym pierwszym abym mógł pingować sieć drugiego?
<mati75> taka sama maszka i powinno działać
<sbl> maska jest ta sama
<sbl> 255.255.255.0
<sbl> http://cl.ly/2A2s2u2Q3018/Image%202016-01-15%20at%2010.48.14%20PM.png
<mati75> ten gateway coś nie bardzo
<mati75> default powinien być pusty
<sbl> default to WAN (192.168.88.1) to jest zrodlo pierwszego routera
<sbl> tak to wygląda w GUI: http://f.cl.ly/items/2q1o3u1U3c0S153U0q0s/Image%202016-01-15%20at%2011.07.15%20PM.png
<sbl> mati75:
<tobiasz29>    
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/x80K9qC.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2016-01-16
<kklimonda> :3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/DNp4jPe.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a0Yz2yZ_460s.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/avPr8N5_460svwm.webm
#ubuntu-pl 2016-01-17
<Ashiren> 1st
<jacekowski> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivdKRJzl6y0
<firemark> elegancko
#ubuntu-pl 2017-01-10
<matcz> czesc
<drathir> witam...
<matcz> mam problem z dostepem do rpiB spoza LAN'u. router to wspanialy livebox. Ustawienie DMZ na ip rpiB powoduje to ze inne sprzety nie maja dostepu do internetu- tylko do routera
<matcz> przekierowanie portow tez guzik dalo
<matcz> chyba ze cos robie zle
<d42> no raczej robisz coś źle :v
<d42> przekierowanie portów umie wszystko i raczej powinno działać
<d42> jeśli naprawde nawet to im sie nie udało, to możesz sobie zrobić jakiś openvpn offsite i tam wpiąć to raspi i siebie xD
<matcz> pytanie laika ale lepiej sie dowiedziec niz szukac dalej
<matcz> mam domene zz.xx.cc.vv, w freedns.42 jest ona podpieta do ip publicznego- routera - NAT. czy samo przekierownie portu 22 na ip wewnetrzny rpib wystarczy, czy musze cos jeszcze modyfikwac?
<BlessJah> jeśli to głupi router, to wystarczy, jeśli mądry, to czasem trzeba jeszcze na firewallu otworzyć ten port
<matcz> ok, a w samym rpiB?
<BlessJah> jeśli lanu masz dostęp, to nic więcej
<matcz> bo jak wpisze zz.xx.cc.vv to mam strone logowania sie do routera
<matcz> zadnych modyfikacji /etc/hosts etc?
<BlessJah> a ssh zz.xx.cc.vv co ci zwraca? rotuer czy RPi?
<matcz> wewnatrz lanu laczy mnie z rpiB
<matcz> spoza lanu nic
<matcz> ping dziala na mc
<matcz> zle
<matcz> na zz.xx.cc.vv
<BlessJah> pingiem nic nie sprawdzisz, jesteś pewien że dobrze przekierowanie zrobiłeś?
<matcz> ssh: connect to host zz.xx.cc.vv port 22: No route to host
<matcz> teraz dalem dmz
<matcz> na ip rpib i dalej nic
<BlessJah> DMZ to zło
<matcz> znowu laik
<matcz> wyzwalanie portow tez musi byc jakos skonfigurowane\
<matcz> ?
<BlessJah> masz zwykly router czy jakies openwrt/ddwrt/tomato?
<matcz> mam libeboksa od orange
<matcz> liveboksa*
<matcz> niestety musi zostac z powodu tv
<matcz> :|
<BlessJah> one sie nie konfiguruja jakos przez strone orange?
<matcz> one, tzn porty?
<BlessJah> liveboksy
<matcz> pierwsze slysze
<BlessJah> czasem routery od ISP maja scentralizowana konfiguracje, wtedy moze byc opoznienie w konfiguracji
<matcz> http://imgur.com/a/tdDK8
<matcz> BlessJah: to mi kiedys dzialalo tylko nie potrafie odtworzyc tej konfiguracji ;p
<matcz> mialem zdalny dostep do rpib
<matcz> DMZ i ogien :D
<BlessJah> nie wiem po co te dns robisz
<matcz> wiem zapedzilem sie
<matcz> zostalo samo ssh
<BlessJah> sprawdz tcp 22 -> 22
<BlessJah> jak nie to, to nie wiem
<matcz> ja tez nie wiem
<matcz> lapy opadaja
<matcz> trzeba sprobowac rozwiazania z vpn
<jacekowski> upewnij zie ze rpi nie ma jakos firewalla skonfigurowanego
#ubuntu-pl 2017-01-11
<drathir> matcz: da rade i liveboxa wywalic w teorii, ale sprzet z vlanami+tagowanymi potrzebny z tego co slyszalem...
<drathir> matcz: livebox ma fw w konfiguracji by def blokujeincoming conn...
<matcz> drathir: zrobilem dmz i dziala, mam dostep zdalny z biura :D
<matcz> drathir: tak, tez czytalem zeby na tym sprzecie np openwrt postawic, ale problem zaczyna sie z telewizja
<gjm> Telewizji najlepiej nie oglądać.
<drathir> matcz: tv jest na vlanach...
<drathir> matcz: switch zarzadzalny z tagowaniem potrzebny o ile dobrze pamietam...
<kitty__> xubuntu.pl
<kitty__> sorki
<gjm> Przegięcie.
<kitty__> :)
<gjm> Jak tak można?
<kitty__> lama ze mnie
<gjm> :>
<kitty__> Czy ktoś z obecnych rozwiązał może problem zawieszającego się okna appgrid w wersji 0.252 pod ubuntu 14.04 ?
<kitty__> w zasadzie używam xubuntu, problem też wystepuje na 16.04
<gjm> Nie wiem nawet, co to.
<kitty__> no to masteruser jesteś
<Ashiren> alternatywny system pakietow dla ubuntu
<Ashiren> nakladka dla apt?
<kitty__> tak
<gjm> b-but why
<kitty__> bo nie wszyscy muszo
<Ashiren> po prostu odpal tego appgrida w konsoli i jak sie zwiesi to zobacz czy cos w konsoli wypluwa
<kitty__> już sprawdzilem
<kitty__> chwilka
<kitty__> w zasadzie nic nie wypluwa ale przy instalacji  przez apt wywala
<kitty__> /var/lib/dpkg/info/appgrid.postinst: 31: /var/lib/dpkg/info/appgrid.postinst: systemctl: not found
<kitty__> /var/lib/dpkg/info/appgrid.postinst: 32: /var/lib/dpkg/info/appgrid.postinst: systemctl: not found
<drathir> ++ dla tego co zjadlo systemd ^^
<kitty__> przeinstalował i nic
<Ashiren> systemctl: not found... jakim cudem
<kitty__> tylko przy instalacji appgrida
<confluency> Poszedł sobie.
<gjm> Dało się zauważyć.
<confluency> Zainstalowałam 0.278 bez problemu na 16.10 i z PPA i z paczki ze strony, i działa. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<confluency> Może na 16.04 nie działa.
<gjm> Może, to w końcu Ubuntu.
#ubuntu-pl 2017-01-12
<samandar_> witam panstwo
#ubuntu-pl 2017-01-14
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/VMjjo0d.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/9001605376/h25A0AA82/
<Ashiren> :) http://x3.cdn03.imgwykop.pl/c3201142/comment_LpB8Ln5LMGk3FaM9kC1qAGlWNDPSs6jR.jpg
<d42> :F
<gjm> :E
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.reddituploads.com/73af756ba86f46579fc7e0c56ec25b5b?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=d6f3f01642823be78a77bbc0478191de
#ubuntu-pl 2017-01-15
<scet> Cześć, podpowie ktoś jak w Unity na ubuntu 16.04 ubuntu w Katalogu Domowym posortować alfabetycznie ikony? Kiedy przełącze widok na listę to mogę klinąć nazwe/rozmiar... i ładnie się lista sortuje, ale jak to samo zrobić w przypadku ikon?
<wincyj> sortowanie o ktorym mowisz powinno byc domyslne imo
<wincyj> mozesz sprobowac PPM
<scet> u mnie nie jest
<scet> mam całkowicie od czapy te foldery
<wincyj> a u mnie nie wiem jak jest bo nie mam unity xD
<scet> heh
<wincyj> w ogole to nie mam ubunt u:D
<gjm> To co tu robisz?
<gjm> bode manuj
<scet> to po co się odzywasz :D
<wincyj> o kurwa
<wincyj> ostro sie robi
<wincyj> chyba nie wytrzymam
<wincyj> xD
<wincyj> wymsknelo mi sie
<gjm> Mi też.
<wincyj> sadze ze mniej przypadkowo niz mi
<wincyj> ;d
<gjm> Ipotencjonujesz mi coś?
<gjm> im
<wincyj> xD
<wincyj> Na pytania retoryczne zwyklem odpowiadac srogim wywodem, tutaj ogranicze sie do braku odpowiedzi.
<skrzyp> a gjm to niby ma ubuntu, co?
<skrzyp> ja pamiętam jak tu i po 150 osób było, też nikt nie miał ubuntu
<Hard_vard> Tak zawsze jest
<Hard_vard> Gjm to stulejke ma podobno
<skrzyp> a co?
<skrzyp> sprawdzałeś? :)
<Hard_vard> Chłopaki ostatnio coś wspominali
<d42> > koledzy
<d42> s/koledzy/chłopaki/
<d42> nie wiem co ma osiagnąć to śmieszkowanie, skoro i tak brzmi jakbyś mu klękał do miecza xD
<Hard_vard> d42: o to ty wspominałeś o tej stulejce
<Hard_vard> Teraz pamiętam.
<Hard_vard> I nie interesuje mnie w jaki sposób zdobyles te tajemna wiedzę
<dSaXXonP> test
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-08
<malutka> o/
<grek> czesc jak mogę sprawdzić dlaczego jeden serwer nie widzi domeny, inne serwery widzą, z innych połączeń tez ją widać - może być gdzies wpisana na sztywno - bo to nasza domena ale nie wiem gdzie w /etc/hosts nie ma w bind tez nie widzę
<grek> choć bind jest bardziej skomplikowany więc jest możliwść że gdzieś to jest ukryte
<grek> to ze nie dziala objawia sie np ping: unknown host  - z kazdego innego serwera dziala
<grek> nslookup daje ;; Got SERVFAIL reply from 127.0.0.1, trying next server
<TheNumb> grek: dig domena
<grek> https://pastebin.com/cRr2Fceb
<TheNumb> to ubuntu?
<grek> tak
<TheNumb> no to masz tam dnsmasq pewnie z networkmanagera :)
<TheNumb> pokaz /etc/resolv.conf
<grek> https://pastebin.com/rvq8X8Es
<TheNumb> sprawdz czy masz odpalone dnsmasq
<TheNumb> w procesach gdzies
<TheNumb> hmm, a jak wersja ubuntu?
<TheNumb> bo jak 17.04 i nowsze to moze masz systemd-resolved
<grek> 14.04
<grek> pidof dnsmasq 6233
<TheNumb> ale staroc
<grek> no leci ten czas :)
<TheNumb> zrestartuj dnsmasq jesli mozesz
<TheNumb> najprostszy sposob wyczyszczenia cache
<TheNumb> i sprobuj jeszcze raz
<TheNumb> nie pamietam jak sie czyscilo cache dnsmasq
<TheNumb> jak to nie pomoze to pewnie masz w nim wpis dla tej domeny konfiguracji
<grek> restart tego to  sudo service network-manager restart
<grek>  ?
<grek> innego nie moge znalesc a to nie dziala
<grek> po restarcie calego serwera nadal nie widzi
<BlessJah> dnsmasq lubi sprawiać kłopoty, zwłaszcza jeśli przełączasz się między różnymi sieciami (i.e. laptop)
<BlessJah> grek: ile serwerów masz w /etc/resolv.conf wpisanych?
<grek> 3 nameserver 127.0.0.1 nameserver 213.186.33.99 search ovh.net
<grek> to z ovh serwer jest
<BlessJah> zakładająć że example.com nie działa: dig example.com @127.0.0.1 ; dig example.com @213.186.33.99
<TheNumb> a moze ten drugi dns nie odpowiada
<TheNumb> no od siebie nie moge odpytac
<BlessJah> TheNumb: jeśli pierwszy odpowiedzial to drugi juz nie jest odpytany
<grek> https://pastebin.com/cmKSmxLq
<BlessJah> grek: odpytaj o tą domenę która nie działa
<TheNumb> grek: sam instalowales ubuntu czy to bylo to z szablonu ovh?
<TheNumb> bo moze cos nakombinowali z tym dnsmasq :/
<grek> https://pastebin.com/2BiQwzkr
<grek> kiedys jakis czlowiek to instalowal
<grek> ale wypawował
<grek> domena ktora nie dziala
<grek> 7 dni temu miala zmiana ip
<grek> wszedzie sie oswierzyla tu nie dziala
<TheNumb> a /etc/init.d/dnsmasq status cos wypisuje?
<grek> /etc/init.d/dnsmasq status
<grek> bash: /etc/init.d/dnsmasq: No such file or directory
<TheNumb> ok, czyli to dnsmasq jest startowane z networkmanagera
<grek> moze tak byc tam byl zainstalowany gnome do zdalengo dostepu, nie uzywane aktualnie
<BlessJah> TheNumb: dnsmasq domyslnie jest nakombinowane
<BlessJah> grek: jesli nie potrzebujesz dnsmasq to na 90% `apt purge dnsmasq` rozwiaze ten problem
<TheNumb> BlessJah: to jest wbudowane dnsmasq spawnowane przez networkmanagera
<grek> mysle ze nei potrzebuje aktualnie to serwer dla klilku stron
<TheNumb> to nie jest osobny pakiet
<BlessJah> jesli potrzebujesz to `/etc/init.d/dns-clean restart` powinno wyczyscic cache
<TheNumb> tzn, to korzysta z dnsmasq-base
<grek> ash: /etc/init.d/dns-clean: No such file or directory
<Dread> >.<
<TheNumb> ash
<TheNumb> no to wybral shella
<grek> apt-get purge dnsmasq
<grek>  Package 'dnsmasq' is not installed, so not removed
<TheNumb> grek: zobacz co masz w /etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d/
<TheNumb> czy masz tam jakies pliki
<grek> w tej lokalizacji jest tylko : ls /etc/NetworkManager/
<grek> dispatcher.d/        NetworkManager.conf  VPN/
<TheNumb> a to dziwne
<TheNumb> a w /etc/dnsmasq.d ?
<grek> ls /etc/dnsmasq.d
<grek> libvirt-bin  network-manager
<grek> whereis dnsmasq
<grek> dnsmasq: /usr/sbin/dnsmasq /etc/dnsmasq.d /etc/dnsmasq.d-available /usr/share/man/man8/dnsmasq.8.gz
<TheNumb> ,_,
<TheNumb> a zakomentuj w resolv.conf 127.0.0.1
<TheNumb> ciekawe czy wtedy znajdzie domene
<TheNumb> albo zrobimy cos brzydkiego
<TheNumb> grep dogmat -ri /etc
<grek> po zakomentowaniu sie to jakos przeladowuje ?
<TheNumb> nie
<grek> z tych polecen jedynie udo service network-manager restart
<grek>  dziala ale po tym nadal ping host not found
<grek> dig to samo a puste
<TheNumb> w /etc/hosts nie masz wpisu dla tej domeny?
<TheNumb> czy cos
<TheNumb> a, pisales ze nie
<TheNumb> a pusciles tego grepa?
<TheNumb> grep dogmat -ri /etc
<grek> https://pastebin.com/uCsm7HYL
<grek> grep juz
<grek> jest w /etc/gshadow , /etc/group, /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<TheNumb> nigdzie wiecej?
<grek> nie
<grek> no wlasnie nei ma i za nic nie moge pojac dlaczgo domena nie dziala
<BlessJah> grek: odpal na serwerze z ktorym masz problem `dig example.com @127.0.0.1 ; dig example.com @213.186.33.99`
<BlessJah> bez tego nie wiesz czy problem jest z dnsmasq czy dns od ovh
<grek> tu jest lista procesow
<grek> https://pastebin.com/FeiWkbC7
<grek> `dig example.com @127.0.0.1 ; dig example.com @213.186.33.99` to juz chyba odpalalem - https://pastebin.com/yGaKvLZX tu jest jak nie byklio
<BlessJah> odpaliles bez @ip i jedno na serwerze a drugie na laptopie
<grek> teraz jest ok ?
<BlessJah> a, jest
<BlessJah> meh
<TheNumb> przeciez masz binda odpalonego
<TheNumb> co piszesz ze nie ma ;/
<BlessJah> grek: zamiast example.com domene ktora nie resolvuje
<TheNumb> bind      5686  0.0  0.1 715928 55852 ?        Ssl  19:33   0:00 /usr/sbin/named -u bind
<TheNumb> przegrzeb jego configi
<grek> tutaj masz dla domeny sprawdzenie https://pastebin.com/VA41DW0v
<grek> z tego co rozumiem oba nie dzialaja ?
<grek> bind-  sprawdzalem co moglem - nie ma nic na temat tej domeny
<grek> on ma tylko kilka domen nadpisanych czaego nie da sie w hosts (wilcard)
<grek> `dig example.com @127.0.0.1 ; dig example.com @213.186.33.99` - czy dobrze rozumiem  że oba i ovh i moj zle odpowiadaja ?
<grek> https://pastebin.com/VA41DW0v
<BlessJah> TheNumb: żaden z dwóch serwerów w /etc/resolv.conf nie zna tej domeny
<grek> domena byla zmieniona ladne pare dni temu
<BlessJah> tak, obydwa nie znalazły domeny
<grek> moze cos z nia jest nie tak ?
<grek> reasumujac chodzi mi tylko zeby to zadzialalo
<grek> :)
<grek> to nasza domena
<TheNumb> no to zmien dnsy na serwerze
<TheNumb> jakies googlowskie czy cos
<TheNumb> 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<grek> w sensie dodac zmienic do etc/resolv.conf
<grek> ?
<TheNumb> zakomentuj poprzednie i wrzuc te
<grek> hm a gogolowski dobrze zwraca ? https://pastebin.com/0zF64sTA
<grek> wiecie moze w ustawieniach tej domeny jest cos nie tak ona jest na innym serwerze z whm jest tam po prostu , zostalo zmienone ip calego serwera i cos sie posypalo
<TheNumb> dalej lokalnego resolvera uzywa
<TheNumb> nie laczy sie do google
<TheNumb> hmm
<TheNumb> ;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)
<TheNumb> u, libvirt startuje dnsmasq
<TheNumb> ciekawe
<TheNumb> masz tam jakies vm?
<BlessJah> TheNumb: http://dpaste.com/017D6CM
<TheNumb> grek: pokaz /var/lib/libvirt/dnsmasq/default.conf
<TheNumb> BlessJah: u mnie dobrze sie resolvuje
<BlessJah> u mnie też, ale u google już nie
<grek> https://pastebin.com/3hBvfS0c
<grek> no wlasnie u mnie w domu tez
<grek> jest ok
<TheNumb> BlessJah: ty, no faktycznie
<TheNumb> grek: a jak zarzadzacie domena?
<TheNumb> wlasny bind czy cos?
<TheNumb> moze macie strefe zle skonfigurowana
<grek> jest zaparkowana na serwerze innym i tyle o tym wiem, tam jest centros + whm cpanel
<grek> mam do wszystkiego dostep ale nie wystarfczajaco wiedze zeby ocenic co jest nie tak
<grek> bo domena dziala da sie wejsc na strone po zmianie tego cholernego ip tego serwera co ma ta domene
<grek> ale jak widac czesc sieci nie uznala zmiany i nie rozumie domeny - domena ma wiele lat (z innym ip)
<grek> pare dni temu przestalo to dzialac
<TheNumb> dogmat.eu.		86400	IN	SOA	ns1.dogmat.eu. dnsadmin.server1.crepsol.com. 2018010301 3600 7200 1209600 86400
<TheNumb> niby 3 stycznia zmienialiscie
<TheNumb> bo serial jest z ta data
<grek> no nie inaczej
<grek> dzis jest 8
<grek> wiec chyba powinno juz dzialac :(
<gjm> 08:36 PM
<TheNumb> no
<grek> wiec gdzie moze byc problem bo z tego co teraz rozumiem to problemem jest domena nie ten serwer ovh
<grek> bo jak google nie czai to raczej nasz blad a nie google
<TheNumb>  $ dig any dogmat.eu @ns1.dogmat.eu
<TheNumb> dig: couldn't get address for 'ns1.dogmat.eu': not found
<TheNumb> cos badziewne macie te dns
<TheNumb> moze uzyj jakiegos cloudflare albo dnsow ovh :/
<TheNumb> a nie jakies lipne wlasne
<grek> ping ns1.dogmat.eu
<grek> PING ns1.dogmat.eu (154.16.114.206) 56(84) bytes of data.
<grek> 64 bytes from server1.crepsol.com (154.16.114.206): icmp_seq=1 ttl=49 time=122 ms
<TheNumb> wlasnie przestaly mi odpowiadac te wasze dnsy
<TheNumb> na zapytania
<grek> no dns jest na tym serwerze z whm centros
<grek> ja tego nie isntalowalem tak bylo i dzialalo od lat
<BlessJah> TheNumb: NS musisz rekurencyjnie, nie digiem
<gjm> ej, kurde, może zapłać komuś ogarniętemu, a nie odwalasz partyzantkę?
<grek> no chetnie
<grek> szukam kogos w zastepsteie czlowieka ktory sie tym zajal a na teraz potezebuje zeby domena dzialala bo mam pilna prace
<grek> jak ma ktos czas zeby na stale sie tym zajac prosze na prv
<grek> malutkie to jest ale na tyle duze ze samo nie dziala
<grek> jest pare emaili pod ta domena i nie dziala dlatego staram sie sam to naprawic bo to dosc pilne zanim znajdzie sie ktos kto tym bedzie sie zajmowal
<grek> ma ktos jakius pomysl co jest nie tak ?
<TheNumb> cos ze wpisem w dns jest nie tak
<TheNumb> a czekaj, jeden serwer dns chyba nie ma rekrodu
<TheNumb> :D
<Mhrok> Nie chce mi się czytać tych kilku stron
<Mhrok> O co cho?
<TheNumb> Mhrok: nie dziala. Napraw.
<grek> Mhrok: jest problem z domena dogmat.eu na czesci hostow np lokalnie dziala a np google dns nie zna jej
<Mhrok> Fakt - openDNS mi odpowiedział, Twoje ns1 i ns2 też, a 8.8.8.8 nie
<grek> i pytanie dlaczego
<grek> TheNumb: masz ten wpis bez rekordu ?
<grek> jak to namierzyc ?
<TheNumb> sprawdz czy obydwa serwery dns maja zsynchronizowana konfiguracje
<TheNumb> czasem dostaje dogmat.eu.		86400	IN	SOA	ns1.dogmat.eu. kbywalec.gmail.com. 2018010832 3600 7200 1209600 86400
<TheNumb> a czasem ten drugi
<grek> serwer dns jest jeden ten z centros to jedno urzadzenie i dwa adresy ip
<TheNumb> dogmat.eu.		85859	IN	SOA	ns1.dogmat.eu. dnsadmin.server1.crepsol.com. 2018010301 3600 7200 1209600 86400
<TheNumb> zobacz ze serial jest inny nawet
<TheNumb> z dzisiaj
<TheNumb> ten drugi z 20180103
<grek> robilem jakies dns check ,restart refresh synchro teraz to co jest w panelu whm dla tej domeny
<grek> moge ew zmienic dla tej domeny dns
<TheNumb> pamietaj ze tam masz ttl 14400s
<grek> zeby sama siebie nie opisywala bo to jakeis dziwne dla mnie domana na ns1. ns2 i sama na nich jest
<TheNumb> dla tego rekordu A
<TheNumb> to sa 4 godziny ;/
<grek> tzn ze 4 godziny temu co bylo zmieniane ?
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> to ze rekord jest wazny 4 godziny zanim serwery zapytaja sie autorytatywnych
<grek> acha ze zmiana tyle potrwa - no nie dziala to pare dni wiec 4 godziny roznicy mi nie robi:)
<TheNumb> dodaj moze nowy testowy rekord z ttl 60
<TheNumb> no test.dogmat.eu i ttl 60
<Mhrok> Patrzę na jakimś ViewDNS, w ogóle te ns1 i ns2 nie odpowiedziały na zapytania
<TheNumb> Mhrok: mi czasem odpowiadaja
<TheNumb> cos lipne te dnsy
<grek> nie rozumiem co znaczy lipne - to zwyky malutki serwer vps
<TheNumb> w sumie ns1 tylko odpowiada
<grek> ma pare domen i tyle - zasadniczo dzialal zawsze poprawnie
<grek> ten z whm
<grek> i dns
<TheNumb> cos z nimi jest nie tak jak widac
<grek> tylko co
<BlessJah> mozesz przeniesc sie na darmowy cloudflare, chyba ze masz jakis powod zeby utrzymywac wlasny serwer dns
<grek> a juz opendns rozumie domene ...
<grek> nie mam tak to bylo ustawione
<grek> kwestia przeniesienia ustawien
<grek> ok zmienilem teraz sama domene na jeszcze inny serwer
<grek> a na nim tylko ip dla ns1 i ns2
<BlessJah> grek: huhm, jakieś głupoty mi wyskakują jak whois sprawdzam
<BlessJah> grek: domena jest zarejestrowana w forpsi.cz?
<grek> tak
<grek> teraz u nich zmienilem
<grek> dns dla tej domeny na ich forpsi dns
<BlessJah> pokazało mi NS ns.forpsi.cz i się zastanawiałem o co chodzi
<grek> teraz tzeba by poczekac chyab az przeskoczy, w sumie moze to chyba pomoze  - zakladajac ze na forpsi jest ok to domena powinna zaczac byc wszedzie widzoczna , powod tego co sie teeraz dzieje jest dla mnie kompletnie nie pokjety
<TheNumb> podejrzewam ze forpsi to na tyle duzy dostawca ze bedzie dzialalo ;)
<grek> ok dzieki za pomoc zobaczymy jutro
<grek> ps zmienilem na tym serwerze ovh dnsy na opendns i maile chodzą :)(
<grek> lepiej jak zadziala przywrocic localhost ?
<BlessJah> dns to taki magiczny system gdzie kazde zapytanie moze poleciec do innego serwera, kazdy z nich moze miec co innego w cache i o ile nie masz wlasnego resolvera to nie jestes w stanie sprawdzic co i jak
<grek> dlatego wole sie tym nie bawic niestety nie dziala to wiecznie :)
<grek> ok milego wieczorka, dzieki
<Mhrok> Milion lat temu kupiłem na Aliexpress dwie sztuki Arduino MEGA. Jedna z nich jest nawet "MADE IN ITALY" :D
<gjm> No na 100%
<gjm> Chińczykowie nie wierzysz?
<Mhrok> Pod Warszawą PM10 i PM2,5 400-500 ug/m3
<Mhrok> Jejku
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-09
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<firemark> \o/
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> cos czeskiego i mialoby nie dzialac ? ^^ ;p
<gjm> Tak.
<firemark> pepiczek technology
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-10
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-11
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<drathir> bry...
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-12
<gjm> \o
<malutka> o/
<dfgg> bry
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-13
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/0jJUymYZuofXHgTmXRB8Uj2mQbl4-sADuhoVBs2hvlw.jpg?w=576&s=55e083a2cd937d571cbf54e89553f7db
<TheNumb> :3
<malutka> o/
<TheNumb> o\
<Ashiren> o.o https://i.redditmedia.com/bUUXgqBQxezFL_g96qEfppuHPZmrCiTSG5IO3qHbOqI.jpg?w=576&s=10afeedb7b1a9046d850610c60197909
<TheNumb> moar
<malutka> :3
<malutka> <3
<OS-27966> witam
<TheNumb> Witam Piotrze
<Ashiren> witaj OS-27966
<Ashiren> w czym Panu/Pani mozemy pomoc
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/WHnVVUqAbS4GFes7oWPUfYT7s00cAXBUMJfvC_jFf-g.jpg?w=1024&s=f36c5b4ceb2538e5d690a1e3f29135b5
<OS-27966> :D
<OS-27966> ktos wie kiedy AMD poprawi drivery ...
<OS-27966> po ostatni upgrade ubuntu przestaly dzialac ..
<OS-27966> od 17.10 do 17.50 ...
<jacekowski> to akurat wina ubuntu
<jacekowski> a nie amd
<malutka> :o
<OS-27966> taa ? a cos pozmieniali w kernelu ? a poprawial ?
<OS-27966> myslalem jak sie ma LTS to takie zeczy nie beda sie zdazac ...
<TheNumb> beda
<TheNumb> to linuks
<TheNumb> jak chcesz stabilny system to kupujesz komputer z sama grafika intela
<TheNumb> i wtedy moze nic nie bedzie sie sypalo
<TheNumb> albo ewentualnie windows/macos
<OS-27966> ysz dzieki
<TheNumb> chociaz ja z moim intelem tez mam fajnego babola
<TheNumb> bo cos zepsuli w kernelu 4.14 :)
<TheNumb> tak wiec przy najblizszej wymianie sprzetu wracam na macos
<OS-27966> TheNumb, no ale macos drogi .... i nie ma takich fajnych kart graficznych ...
<TheNumb> mi intel wystarcza
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/9jHYdg1.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/XsECVM7.jpg
<TheNumb> :3
<malutka> :3
<firemark> :3
<d42> :3
<Ashiren> :3
<Ashiren> https://i.redditmedia.com/yhrObFAK5uDRHaypydKeG2qiEWJ8emN2aHabink5W74.jpg?w=763&s=f8fcc429f040b3e6b16ff55bdeaadec4
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/FNxCEhE.jpg
<TheNumb> :1.5
<firemark> TheNumb: śmiechłem
<TheNumb> :^)
<OS-27966> mam alergie na koty sa jakies bez siersci ?
<jacekowski> sa
<Voldenet> sfinksy
<firemark> Voldenet++
<firemark> [12:56:02]  TheNumb » jak chcesz stabilny system to kupujesz komputer z sama grafika intela
<firemark> no czasami bedzie coś zwalniać
<Voldenet> firemark: ale to tylko spekulacje
<Ashiren> 3: https://i.redditmedia.com/8zVpvTmBvl34bJIuuvj3YWXQpbHpWLzjkZ-CFLNaVEQ.jpg?w=694&s=3c61312ffa98eb49af7dbe56acd779b2
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-14
<malutka> o/
<drathir> bry...
